# Random Blindfold Cubing Discussion



## Xishem (Feb 12, 2011)

Maybe I'm out of line to make this, but I feel the one question one answer blindfolds thread should be kept to one-shot questions, yet it seems like large discussions are being sparked there. This thread can be a place to discuss random interesting blindfold concepts which aren't fleshed out enough to warrant their own threads. If this thread is unnecessary, feel free to lock it, but I'll go ahead and start us off:

What do you guys think about using a center commutator at the end (or the beginning) of a 3BLD solve if you see an obviously easy orientation where a lot of the pieces are already solved relative to each other, but the centers are not correct?

An extreme case would be this. Obviously it's faster to a z' and solve the S slice and then use a center commutator, but would it be worth it to do a quick glance over for this at the beginning of every solve?


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 12, 2011)

If I am understanding you right, I believe Stefan came up with that idea a long time ago


----------



## Xishem (Feb 12, 2011)

Ah, I figured someone probably had. And it was considered to not be worth it?


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 12, 2011)

Yea it's really not worth it especially when you get your times down to like 50s. You wanna try to eliminate as much thinking as possible.

Btw I've also thought that the one answer BLD thread should just be renamed to random BLD discussion


----------



## joey (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah, it's pretty useless if you're trying to go fast! I came up with it ages ago, not sure if Stefan was before me or not.

I've done solves with it, just for fun!


----------



## Xishem (Feb 12, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> Yea it's really not worth it especially when you get your times down to like 50s. You wanna try to eliminate as much thinking as possible.


 
The thing is, it really wouldn't require a lot more thinking, you could just tack on another image at the end of your memo for centers, and then apply the center comm. Regardless, when the centers need to be 4-cycled, it's kind of a pain, as either two edges or two corners have to be switched as well. It would really only be slightly handy when all six centers are off, or when two sets of opposite centers need to be swapped. But, I've tried to do a few solves with it, and it is kinda awkward to do when the centers need to be 4-cycled.

For the additional effort, I would not imagine that it would be worth it to become proficient in the technique considering how few cases it would actually be beneficial for.

On another note, I also tried a few solves using setup moves with various 2-corner, 2-edge swapping PLLs to solve both an edge and a corner at the same time, using UBR and UR as the buffers, but a lot of the setup moves were pretty cumbersome, 3 or more moves usually. It was pretty fun to solve with, though.


----------



## toastman (Feb 13, 2011)

Xishem said:


> What do you guys think about using a center commutator at the end (or the beginning) of a 3BLD solve if you see an obviously easy orientation where a lot of the pieces are already solved relative to each other, but the centers are not correct?


 
I had a similar thought recently when working on a particular scramble. I saw pretty early that I did a "D" move, I'd have 2 edges solved. I thought about "imagining" the whole solution as if the D face was turned, (i.e, shoot an edge to RB instead of RD, solve corner RDB instead of FDR etc). Thought it would be way too hard and didn't bother. But say could came across a situation where one or two turns would give you 2 or 4 pieces for free, would you try it?

Am guessing that since a 3 move commutator takes like a billionth of a second for most of you to execute, you wouldn't bother with the "additional thinking time" required.


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 13, 2011)

Xishem said:


> The thing is, it really wouldn't require a lot more thinking, you could just tack on another image at the end of your memo for centers, and then apply the center comm. Regardless, when the centers need to be 4-cycled, it's kind of a pain, as either two edges or two corners have to be switched as well. It would really only be slightly handy when all six centers are off, or when two sets of opposite centers need to be swapped. But, I've tried to do a few solves with it, and it is kinda awkward to do when the centers need to be 4-cycled.
> 
> For the additional effort, I would not imagine that it would be worth it to become proficient in the technique considering how few cases it would actually be beneficial for.


 
It's not the thinking of the center-switching that takes up time, it's actually trying to look for a nice position to reorient to (unless it's a very obvious case, in which you already pointed out is very, very rare ) And if you do get an obvious case in 1 out of 500 tries, you'll spend like 5 seconds going 'zomg I should totally reorient for this'


----------



## riffz (Feb 13, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> It's not the thinking of the center-switching that takes up time, it's actually trying to look for a nice position to reorient to (unless it's a very obvious case, in which you already pointed out is very, very rare ) And if you do get an obvious case in 1 out of 500 tries, you'll spend like 5 seconds going 'zomg I should totally reorient for this'


 
Exactly. Not to mention then having to check whether you could reorient to that without swapping 2 corners or 2 edges as well.


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 22, 2011)

The soundtrack to the movie Collateral has a really excellent beat for keeping a good pace when doing big cubes BLD. Just thought I'd share


----------



## riffz (Feb 22, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> The soundtrack to the movie Collateral has a really excellent beat for keeping a good pace when doing big cubes BLD. Just thought I'd share


 
I will have to check it out. I need some more instrumental/ambient music to play while cubing.


----------



## toastman (Feb 23, 2011)

riffz said:


> I will have to check it out. I need some more instrumental/ambient music to play while cubing.


 
For the record, I like:
- (Australian) ABC Classic FM, or BBC Radio 3 "Overnight Classics". Just multi-hour blocks of streaming classical music.
- Ghosts (4-CD album) by Nine Inch Nails.

I listen to this sort of thing (instrumentals, no lyrics) when studying or writing too. Something about it "occupying" a certain part of your brain so it shuts up and the rest of your brain can work in peace without continually interrupting "I have a good idea about ham, what's on TV tonight, that girl was pretty, I'm hungry, why is my life so full of fail" and you're like "shut up stupid brain, have some music, I'm trying to solve cubes here".


----------



## riffz (Feb 24, 2011)

toastman said:


> For the record, I like:
> - (Australian) ABC Classic FM, or BBC Radio 3 "Overnight Classics". Just multi-hour blocks of streaming classical music.
> - Ghosts (4-CD album) by Nine Inch Nails.
> 
> I listen to this sort of thing (instrumentals, no lyrics) when studying or writing too. Something about it "occupying" a certain part of your brain so it shuts up and the rest of your brain can work in peace without continually interrupting "I have a good idea about ham, what's on TV tonight, that girl was pretty, I'm hungry, why is my life so full of fail" and you're like "shut up stupid brain, have some music, I'm trying to solve cubes here".


 
Yea, Ghosts is definitely a good album for cubing. So is the soundtrack for The Social Network:


----------



## Krible (Feb 27, 2011)

Have anyone else noticed that blindfold cubing has become a lot more popular lately?


----------



## d4m4s74 (Feb 27, 2011)

Now everyone in the world knows you can learn how to solve the rubik's cube in a few hours with some help from youtube, some people feel the need to step it up a notch. 
just a guess.

The reason I want to learn BLD is to have done every event at least once


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 27, 2011)

Krible said:


> Have anyone else noticed that blindfold cubing has become a lot more popular lately?


 
It seems to me it's the same as ever; in fact, it seems like the growth is slowing down a little.

Number of people with at least one successful BLD solve in official WCA competitions:
currently: 974
through 2010: 920
through 2009: 594
through 2008: 388
through 2007: 188
through 2006: 91
through 2005: 32
through 2004: 9
through 2003: 2


----------



## Xishem (Feb 28, 2011)

Going back to the idea of reorienting on 3x3 and doing a center commutator at the end, what is the story with doing this on 5x5? It seems like it *would* be worth the effort to reorient, especially on good center cases. Do most people reorient, or do they just stick with their standard orientation based on fixed centers?


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 28, 2011)

Xishem said:


> Going back to the idea of reorienting on 3x3 and doing a center commutator at the end, what is the story with doing this on 5x5? It seems like it *would* be worth the effort to reorient, especially on good center cases. Do most people reorient, or do they just stick with their standard orientation based on fixed centers?


 
I'd say a few people reorient on 5x5x5. I know that Mike and I certainly re-orient, I believe Mats does as well. I'm not sure about Zane, Ville, Aron, Dennis, Faz, Lars, etc.. I don't usually reorient on 3x3x3, but if I saw a big block already solved, and it happened to be one of the 12 non-parity center orientations, then I would certainly do a reoriented solve, yes.


----------



## Xishem (Feb 28, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> I'd say a few people reorient on 5x5x5. I know that Mike and I certainly re-orient, I believe Mats does as well. I'm not sure about Zane, Ville, Aron, Dennis, Faz, Lars, etc.. I don't usually reorient on 3x3x3, but if I saw a big block already solved, and it happened to be one of the 12 non-parity center orientations, then I would certainly do a reoriented solve, yes.


 
I see. How do you go about solving the odd parity fixed center cases?


----------



## aronpm (Feb 28, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> I'd say a few people reorient on 5x5x5. I know that Mike and I certainly re-orient, I believe Mats does as well. I'm not sure about Zane, Ville, Aron, Dennis, Faz, Lars, etc.. I don't usually reorient on 3x3x3, but if I saw a big block already solved, and it happened to be one of the 12 non-parity center orientations, then I would certainly do a reoriented solve, yes.


I don't do it. I can't be bothered learning how to tell between the non-parity and parity orientations.


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 28, 2011)

Xishem said:


> I see. How do you go about solving the odd parity fixed center cases?



I don't. I just don't orient to those cases at all. I know I should learn a party alg, but I don't know of any good ones.



aronpm said:


> I don't do it. I can't be bothered learning how to tell between the non-parity and parity orientations.


 
There's a quick check for whether it's even parity

1) 3-cycle around a U layer corner is even parity
or
2) 2 double swaps in the same middle slice layer is even parity

Those account for 11 of the cases (the 12th being the solved case)


----------



## LarsN (Feb 28, 2011)

I preorient the centers for 5x5x5bld. I check the parity using the fast trick from Chris and fix parity with an alg I got from Henrik. I do try to avoid center parity, but sometimes the centers are just too nice to resist.

My official 14:44 had center parity. I fix parity with: Fw Uw2 Rw Uw' Rw' Fw M Fw' Rw Uw Rw' Uw2 Fw' M2
Or the inverse wich is the same only doing the M-slices inversed. The alg moves the centers by an M' (or M for the inverse)


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 28, 2011)

I've never pre-oriented, however, I've read through this post and know how to use center switching comms. 

I was just practising pre-orienting, and kept on getting parity cases.
Maybe I'll start off by pre-orienting only when I see something really obvious, or if my current centers are complete crap.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 28, 2011)

aronpm said:


> I don't do it. I can't be bothered learning how to tell between the non-parity and parity orientations.


 
But it's really easy. Actually, the way I usually do it is this: I first orient the normal way, then I look for orientations that are exactly 2 quarter-turns from where I am. I can keep doing 2 quarter-turns as many times as I want, and it will still be non-parity.

Also, after a while of practicing, you get where you just know which ones are parity and which ones are not.

The biggest deal about it is to make sure you don't waste a bunch of time thinking about it. It's only worth it if you can make up your mind about it quickly. Sometimes I totally fail at that.

Oh, and I can definitely tell you Chester reorients; we almost always wind up picking the same orientations when competing.


----------



## Sakarie (Feb 28, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> It seems to me it's the same as ever; in fact, it seems like the growth is slowing down a little.
> 
> Number of people with at least one successful BLD solve in official WCA competitions:
> currently: 974
> ...



I, for some reason, checked how much number increased in percent, and the quotient between 2007/2006 is 2,0659, while 2008/2007 is 2,0638. The same thing happened with 2009/2008=1,5309 and 2010/2009=1,5488! So yes, the growth is slowing down, but only every other year!


----------



## Krible (Feb 28, 2011)

Ok, the growth in percent is slowing down a bit, but still the growth in numbers is increasing.


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 1, 2011)

For those like me who are always looking for good music to BLD cube to, I just found a song with a _great_ pace for 3x3x3 BLD, for me at least. I put Indestructible by Disturbed on loop while doing 3x3x3 BLD practice, and not only is it extremely motivating during your solving, but the beat is such a nice pace for memo! Try it, I'm quite satisfied with how well this song works for practicing!


----------



## riffz (Mar 1, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> For those like me who are always looking for good music to BLD cube to, I just found a song with a _great_ pace for 3x3x3 BLD, for me at least. I put Indestructible by Disturbed on loop while doing 3x3x3 BLD practice, and not only is it extremely motivating during your solving, but the beat is such a nice pace for memo! Try it, I'm quite satisfied with how well this song works for practicing!


 
I have a hard time using the auditory loop memo technique while listening to songs with lyrics.


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 1, 2011)

riffz said:


> I have a hard time using the auditory loop memo technique while listening to songs with lyrics.


 
I also don't perform at my peak when listening to music with lyrics, but for the most part I choose to practice with distractions. I'll often have music on, or the TV, so that there is something to disturb the quiet. Even a quiet competition BLD room can have distractions, and I prefer to be used to them. At least this way I understand what effect they will have on me, rather than being thrown off balance on the day of.

I haven't done this in a really long time, but I even used to do "alarm clock" solves. I would basically set my alarm clock for random times in the future, like 4 minutes, then start something like a 5x5x5 BLD solve. At some unexpected time during memo the clock starts going off, and you still have to focus for the remainder of the solve. I know it may sound weird, but I prefer to practice in "less than ideal" conditions so that the competition environment feels more like "ideal" conditions, however people choose to define ideal in this case.


----------



## riffz (Mar 1, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> I also don't perform at my peak when listening to music with lyrics, but for the most part I choose to practice with distractions. I'll often have music on, or the TV, so that there is something to disturb the quiet. Even a quiet competition BLD room can have distractions, and I prefer to be used to them. At least this way I understand what effect they will have on me, rather than being thrown off balance on the day of.
> 
> I haven't done this in a really long time, but I even used to do "alarm clock" solves. I would basically set my alarm clock for random times in the future, like 4 minutes, then start something like a 5x5x5 BLD solve. At some unexpected time during memo the clock starts going off, and you still have to focus for the remainder of the solve. I know it may sound weird, but I prefer to practice in "less than ideal" conditions so that the competition environment feels more like "ideal" conditions, however people choose to define ideal in this case.


 
I tried that once but I never continued doing it. I suppose it would be a great way to practice. On The Run by Pink Floyd is a good tune to cube to as well.


----------



## Xishem (Mar 1, 2011)

riffz said:


> On The Run by Pink Floyd is a good tune to cube to as well.


 
I could see that.

I often just listen through a Coldplay album. It distracts me a bit with the lyrics, but like Chris said, I imagine that helps me get better.


----------



## JasonK (Mar 2, 2011)

Had an epic fail DNF tonight and it got me wondering: if you get to the end of your memo and then realise you made a mistake right at the start, but you can't immediately see what the mistake is, will you sit there and work through until you get it (taking ages) or just DNF? I guess this would be more of a pain for big/multiBLD, but do you think it's worth it to avoid DNFing?


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 2, 2011)

WTF2L? said:


> Had an epic fail DNF tonight and it got me wondering: if you get to the end of your memo and then realise you made a mistake right at the start, but you can't immediately see what the mistake is, will you sit there and work through until you get it (taking ages) or just DNF? I guess this would be more of a pain for big/multiBLD, but do you think it's worth it to avoid DNFing?


 
I usually DNF, unless I'm desperate for a success, such as in weekly/official comps.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 2, 2011)

WTF2L? said:


> Had an epic fail DNF tonight and it got me wondering: if you get to the end of your memo and then realise you made a mistake right at the start, but you can't immediately see what the mistake is, will you sit there and work through until you get it (taking ages) or just DNF? I guess this would be more of a pain for big/multiBLD, but do you think it's worth it to avoid DNFing?


 
I hate DNFs, so I always work through it. It's probably a stupid idea, but it's what I do. (Joey has commented that I shouldn't do that - it wastes time that could be spent doing another solve or two instead.) I can never give up - it's just part of the way I'm wired.

For a case like this, an option (which I did a few years ago, but I've given up lately) is to do sort of the inverse of Chris's pickup solving. Figure out a way to insert a fix into what you've already memorized. That requires some mental gymnastics sometimes, but you can usually figure out how to do it. The nice thing about that approach is that the rest of your images/story/whatever don't have to change. Another alternative is to pick a different buffer so you can start in the middle of the cycle and keep whatever you've done after the mistake, keeping most of your original memo (but not all of it).


----------



## d4m4s74 (Mar 2, 2011)

Depends on how far I am in the memo and where the problem is. for example if I'm at corners and I notice a problem at the beginning of the edge memo I just dnf it and start over. But because of how often I check, check and double check (I don't care about time yet) that rarely happens


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 8, 2011)

I finally got sick of DNF'ing on 3x3x3 because of permuted but disoriented corners that I memo visually and then forget to execute. I finally created an image system to handle 2 or 3 corners flipped (with or without the buffer in each case). 4 corners or more I'll still sort of have to do visually, but at least it won't happen very often.

I still don't have a system for edges, but I do them last and visually so it doesn't really matter for them right now anyway (until and if I ever get into multi). Going to try some practice solves with my new system and see how it works.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 8, 2011)

How did you forget to execute them? Didn't you memorize them last and solve them first? I would think they'd be the one thing you wouldn't forget.

I have problems with forgetting to do edge flips, since I do them at the end, so I put my feet together if I have flipped edges, and always try to remember to check my feet before I stop. On multi, I always think to see if I have flipped edges and if so, put my feet together before I start to solve that particular cube.


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 8, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> How did you forget to execute them? Didn't you memorize them last and solve them first? I would think they'd be the one thing you wouldn't forget.



My memo/execution, before today, was like this:

Memo corner permutation (images/journey)
Memo permuted but disoriented corners (visually)
Memo edge permutation (auditory loop)
Memo permuted but disoriented edges (visually)

Solve flipped edges
Solve edge permutation
---------------------------
Solve corner permutation

And hopefully I would remember to flip the twisted corners before the dotted line (before corner permutation). I memo for flipping them first, so if I forgot, but remembered at the very end of the solve, I would adjust my memo to flip them at the end. More often than not, I would not remember to execute them at all.

Now I do:

Memo corner permutation (images/journey)
Memo permuted but disoriented corners (images/journey)
Memo edge permutation (auditory loop)
Memo permuted but disoriented edges (visually)

Solve flipped edges
Solve edge permutation
Solve corner permutation
Solve twisted corners

So far it seems to be working out, but I need to get used to memorizing the corners for flipping _after_ solving the permutation, and I also need to test to see if I will solve the same way on 5x5x5 at Full Sail Spring. I know I want to switch to this on 5x5x5 too, but I'm not sure if I'm ready for such a big change on such a short notice. I may just do the old way for the competition since I'm used to it, then work hard on changing to the new way after.



> I have problems with forgetting to do edge flips, since I do them at the end, so I put my feet together if I have flipped edges, and always try to remember to check my feet before I stop. On multi, I always think to see if I have flipped edges and if so, put my feet together before I start to solve that particular cube.


 
Do you memorize them visually, or with images/techniques? Remembering to do corner flips at the end of my solves with my new style is never a problem, as I have an image at the end of my memo that tells me what to flip.

If you do flip edges visually, why not flip them before you begin the permutation? This is what I used to do, back when I had a memo order more conducive to this, and it was very easy to get used to. You only need to remember them long enough to flip them, so you can memo them last and solve first.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh, I forgot you switched to the auditory loop on edges, so you changed your order. That makes sense now. I'm still memoing corners last and executing first, so visual works fine for orienting corners.

As for forgetting to flip edges, I do have an image for them, but sometimes I would forget to do it (before I started doing the feet thing). The feet thing works fine, so I'm okay with it. Keep in mind that I don't use journeys for 3x3x3 BLD, so it's not like I notice the flipped edges at the end of my journey - I need to remember to actually do them. I just have an auditory loop for corners, a single story for all my edges, and then an image or two for flipped edges, separate from the story. I actually do the same for multi - I cram all of the edges for permutation into a single location. I found that I sped up dramatically when I did that, even if it did mean a lot of images at one location for some solves.


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 8, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Oh, I forgot you switched to the auditory loop on edges, so you changed your order. That makes sense now. I'm still memoing corners last and executing first, so visual works fine for orienting corners.



Yeah Rob convinced me to switch to auditory loop for edges. It actually took my overall average time down by about 10-15 seconds on average once I got used to it O_O



> As for forgetting to flip edges, I do have an image for them, but sometimes I would forget to do it (before I started doing the feet thing). The feet thing works fine, so I'm okay with it. Keep in mind that I don't use journeys for 3x3x3 BLD, so it's not like I notice the flipped edges at the end of my journey - I need to remember to actually do them. I just have an auditory loop for corners, a single story for all my edges, and then an image or two for flipped edges, separate from the story. I actually do the same for multi - I cram all of the edges for permutation into a single location. I found that I sped up dramatically when I did that, even if it did mean a lot of images at one location for some solves.


 
This is good to know, I'll have to watch for this with my corner images. I can see how in the heat of a fast solve that there could either be a recall delay on the flipped pieces image, or just a total skip over it without even doing it. I may also try the feet thing just to fully reinforce the fact that I have pbd pieces.

As for memorizing corners in a single location (or in a void), I have tried this for single BLD, and it really messes with my head. I can see how it would be useful for multi, definitely. However, I've found that if I try to cram 5-6 images into one location it feels like my head will explode  On the solves where I need to break cycles a lot, and I get upwards of 5 images or so I always use a spillover location to hold them. Now that I am also adding corner flip images I could theoretically get upwards of 6-7 images to memo corners now 

That's so weird to me how adding orientation into the mix can make so many images to memo (if you break cycles). 7 images would be over half of a wing edge orbit for me. Crazy stuff! 3x3x3 BLD is so weird!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 8, 2011)

Then again, it can be bad even without orientation. Try this scramble:
D R2 D F2 L2 D F2 L2 U L2 U' B2 U' R F' R F L' R D2


----------



## riffz (Mar 8, 2011)

Chris, how do you use your image system for 2-3 twisted corners? I might adopt images for twisted corners. 

Currently I'm memorizing and solving in the same order as you, but for twisted corners I use my feet to remember as much as I can.

If there's 1 corner twisted, I take the foot that is on the same side of the cube (L/R face) and angle it right for CW and left for CCW.
If there's 2 twisted, then if one is on R and the other on L, I can use the technique described above. Otherwise, I just kind of remember them visually.

I often stop the timer in a rush and forget to fix the twisted corners. I could definitely fix this bad habit over time, but as you can see, my foot system really only works for 1-2 images and is still shaky even for 2. If I adopted images for twisted corners I might extend my corners to 2 locations along my journey, as I currently just cram them all into one room every time.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 8, 2011)

Is it bad I just keep placing 2 images per location in my room (if I have to cross between edges/corners mid location I put an invisible barrier in there, it works surprisingly) for multi?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 8, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Is it bad I just keep placing 2 images per location in my room (if I have to cross between edges/corners mid location I put an invisible barrier in there, it works surprisingly) for multi?


 
No; whatever works best for you is fine. There is a tremendous amount of variety as to how it is done among the top people at multi.

However, it might make sense for you to try some other approaches, and see what works best for you. As I said, I found that putting lots of images at a single location worked really well for me, but there are other people for whom it doesn't work at all.


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 8, 2011)

riffz said:


> Chris, how do you use your image system for 2-3 twisted corners? I might adopt images for twisted corners.



I tried out Mike's idea of having my regular images just upside down. I found this was difficult for me as most of my journey locations are outdoor spaces, so I had a hard time picturing them upside down as it felt "weird" for them to be suspended in thin air. It sort of gave me the impression that the image was flying, and this would lead me to try to recall from my flying images when I got to the flipped piece.

My system now works very well for me, but it might seem a bit weird at first. Using this approach I can memorize 3/7 of all cases with 2 twisted corners using only a single letter image, 4/7 of all 2 twisted corner cases using one letter pair image, 3/8 of all three corner twisted cases with both one letter pair image and one single letter image, and 5/8 of all three corner twisted cases with two letter pair images.

Flipping two adjacent corners

For 2 flipped corners I do the following:
I memorize one edge sticker for an adjacent pair of corners that need to be flipped. I use double sunes to flipped pairs of corners, and pretty much have ever since I began BLD. The names I give the cases are from 2003 when I first started doing BLD. I give each pair a name of either "Same" or "Opposite" and I use the letters "S" and "O" to memorize during a solve.

The following are the algs I use to solve each case:
S = R' U2 R U R' U R L U2 L' U' L U' L'
O = L' U' L U' L' U2 L R U R' U R U2 R'

The only thing I changed is how I call these cases. Rather than calling the case where UFR twists counter-clockwise which UBR twists clockwise "S" I now call it "I", which is my sticker letter for the RU edge location. If I had an "O" case (UFR twists clockwise and UBR twists counter-clockwise) I would call it "C" which is my sticker letter for the UR edge location.

So now I can identify an S or O pair anywhere on the cube. The letter "K" would be an S pair on the RF edge of the cube (UFR twists clockwise and DFR twists counter-clockwise).

This means that I can memorize any adjacent pair of corners that twist opposite directions using only one letter. This accounts for 3/7 of all possible cases with 2 corners flipped.

-------

Flipping 2 non-adjacent corners

For these cases I memorize as follows. Let's say that UFL needs to twist counter-clockwise and DFR needs to twist clockwise. If I do the setup turn R, I get an S pair at the FU edge location. To memorize this case I pick any sticker on the DFR corner and I take the letter "F", which is the letter for an S pair at FU and I make a letter pair image out of them. I pick the letter that has the most memorable image when paired with F (and I make sure to avoid double pairs like FF, etc.) I would probably pick XF which is the Phantom of the Opera.

Now when I see XF during memo, I notice that I have only a letter pair image. Having only a letter pair image *always* means that the first letter is a corner sticker, and the second letter is the edge sticker that I need to move that particular corner sticker adjacent to, and this creates either the O or S pair at that edge sticker location.

So, for example, XF would tell me to take the DFR corner and move it adjacent to the FU location (the setup turn R does this) and then do either the S or O pair that the edge sticker represents. Afterward I would know to undo the setup turn.

This handles the 4/7 of the two corners twisted orientation cases where the two twisted corners are not adjacent to each other.

3 corners, including the buffer

For these cases I memorize one sticker from each of the non-buffer corners, as well as the twist direction. This gives me a letter pair image, followed by a single letter image. The only possible way this could happen is if 3 corners twist the same direction, one of which is the buffer corner.

So let's say that DFR, UFR, and the buffer after solving (UBL) have to all twist clockwise. I would take a sticker from each of the first two corners, X, and D respectively, and I would add a letter for the twist direction. A=clockwise B=counterclockwise. So my image here would be XD A or the Barad Dur tower from Lord of the Rings with the eye of Sauron (in miniature) being heckled by Dan Aykroyd.

When I see this during my memo I notice a letter pair image, and a single pair image. This tells me that the first two letters are stickers on permuted but disoriented corners. The last sticker is always the twist direction, so since only 2 corner stickers are represented then I know to include the buffer as well. The last letter A tells me that all 3 pieces twist clockwise to solve.

Twist three corners not including the buffer

Same idea as above, only I have 3 stickers (one from each corner) and the twist direction letter at the end. This gives me two letter pair images. The only possible way I could have two letter pair images is to have three twisted corners (not including the buffer, since all 3 corners are represented) and the last letter tells me the twist direction.

I can make sure to avoid letter doubles (AA, BB) by intelligent sticker choices during memo.



riffz said:


> Currently I'm memorizing and solving in the same order as you, but for twisted corners I use my feet to remember as much as I can.
> 
> If there's 1 corner twisted, I take the foot that is on the same side of the cube (L/R face) and angle it right for CW and left for CCW.
> If there's 2 twisted, then if one is on R and the other on L, I can use the technique described above. Otherwise, I just kind of remember them visually.
> ...



I may try to add in a foot element as a double check, but so far my image system is surprisingly easy to use, for me, and it's a relief to not have to try to hold onto the visual corner twist memo throughout the edge auditory loop memo. Auditory loop single syllable word memo is surprisingly taxing on the brain for me, so I think this is why I forget the corner twists so often. I will probably also now use two locations to memo corners on all solves.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 8, 2011)

Mike, how would you know which image goes first in execution if all are on the same location? I usually determine it by the first executed is the dominant object/person. Aka the first one executed is hte one doing the killing etc...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 9, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Mike, how would you know which image goes first in execution if all are on the same location? I usually determine it by the first executed is the dominant object/person. Aka the first one executed is hte one doing the killing etc...


 
I don't know - I guess it's just a small story for me at each location, so there's an implied order. I actually have a person representing the buffer piece that does the action on the objects, so that doesn't help. For what it's worth, I do sometimes make the mistake of swapping images, but that's far from being my most common problem - it really doesn't happen all that often.


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 10, 2011)

For anyone who was following the discussion on how to memorize permuted but disoriented corners I have an update.

Memo'ing pbd corners with images makes me the opposite of a sad panda.   This is totally worth making my general method for the future :tu



Mike Hughey said:


> Then again, it can be bad even without orientation. Try this scramble:
> D R2 D F2 L2 D F2 L2 U L2 U' B2 U' R F' R F L' R D2


 
EEeeeeeeEEEEeeeeewwwwWwww!!!!!!! *blegh*

1:52.32

That solve is horrendous. At a certain point during edge memo (after corner memo was done) I thought to myself "This is completely ridiculous" and memo'd the rest visually.

--edit--
By the way, the probability of a scramble like that is:

\( 
\frac{2\left( \begin{array}{ccc}
12 \\
2 \\
\end{array} \right)\left( \begin{array}{ccc}
10 \\
2 \\
\end{array} \right)\left[\left( \begin{array}{ccc}
8 \\
2 \\
\end{array} \right)\left( \begin{array}{ccc}
6 \\
2 \\
\end{array} \right)\left( \begin{array}{ccc}
4 \\
2 \\
\end{array} \right)\right]^2}{(6!)(4!)(12!)(8!)} = \frac{1}{8847360} \)

Was this scramble purposefully constructed? Or was it generated by a program? I only just now noticed that it is only 20 turns. Plus the first 13 turns fit the {U,D,R2,L2,F2,B2} sub-group that Cube Explorer uses when solving cases in the final stage.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 10, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> Was this scramble purposefully constructed? Or was it generated by a program? I only just now noticed that it is only 20 turns. Plus the first 13 turns fit the {U,D,R2,L2,F2,B2} sub-group that Cube Explorer uses when solving cases in the final stage.


 
Yes, I constructed it purposefully and then used Cube Explorer. I just wanted to see you miserable.  Sorry for putting you through that.

I think the worst I've ever had with a real scramble was 5 edge cycles and 2 corner cycles. Still awful, but not quite as bad as that fake scramble.


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 10, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Yes, I constructed it purposefully and then used Cube Explorer. I just wanted to see you miserable.  Sorry for putting you through that.
> 
> I think the worst I've ever had with a real scramble was 5 edge cycles and 2 corner cycles. Still awful, but not quite as bad as that fake scramble.


 
No it's fine, it gives me some perspective on how not-so-bad most scrambles really are  To be honest, I probably would never have noticed that this was a faked scramble until I calculated the probability of a scramble like that. I certainly didn't notice anything fishy with the scramble algorithm at first. I only got suspicious when I saw that it was an approximately 1 in 9 million chance that a scramble like that would come up 

I think I've had 4 two cycles in edges before, but I'm not sure if that was on 3x3x3 or on wings on a bigger cube. While memo'ing, when I still thought that the scramble was real, I kept thinking "bet there'll be one more two cycle. Yep... there it is. Bet there'll... yep there's another one"


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 10, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> I think I've had 4 two cycles in edges before, but I'm not sure if that was on 3x3x3 or on wings on a bigger cube. While memo'ing, when I still thought that the scramble was real, I kept thinking "bet there'll be one more two cycle. Yep... there it is. Bet there'll... yep there's another one"


 
I'm sorry - I guess I'm a really bad person. I shouldn't be laughing this much. But I can't help it.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Mar 10, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Then again, it can be bad even without orientation. Try this scramble:
> D R2 D F2 L2 D F2 L2 U L2 U' B2 U' R F' R F L' R D2


 
Haha, I just tried that scramble. It's ridiculous for execution, but if you're using visual memo it's very fast. I got a 1:15 on it, and I average somewhere around 1:45.


----------



## aronpm (Mar 12, 2011)

My Letter Pair Word List. Used for everything (2-7bld, multi). It uses almost every type of word (adjectives, nouns, verbs, adverbs, etc) but I'm not studying English so maybe that's not true 

Memorization examples:


Spoiler



scramble: F' U2 R' U' B2 L2 R D' R' B' R2 F2 L U R' B' F' D U' L F2 R' L F B
Edges: DX (Dexter) QJ ('s QJ) PK (peaked) FM (at my family) SV (so Jesus) G (is good)
_Dexter's QJ peaked at my family so Jesus is good._

Corners: BU (boo) PJ (pyjama) QLS (quills)
_boo pyjama quills_





Spoiler



scramble: D2 B2 U' F' D' F2 R' U2 D B' D L2 R' B F2 U' D2 R L2 D2 L2 B2 L F2 U'
Edges: FO (my foe) GI (is Jai) DQ (because he was disqualified) JL (from jelly) D (dude)
_my foe is Jai because he was disqualified from jelly dude._

Corners: SH (shutup) DUBG (doo bug) J (jay)
_shut up doo bug jay_


etcetc


----------



## Marcell (Mar 15, 2011)

I got a little confused over A9 and B9 comms. How come D2 M2 D R2 D' M2 D R2 D is listed as a B9? The way I see it, this alg is built up as
A: D R2 D'
B: M2
P: D2
executed as P BAB'A' P'
meaning it is an A9.
Also, the alg D2 M D R2 D' M' D R2 D has got exactly the same structure, but it is listed as an A9.

My other question is: I think that S2 D' S U' S' D S U S is a STM-optimal B9, is that right? It's just that it isn't listed on Chris' webpage.


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 15, 2011)

Marcell said:


> I got a little confused over A9 and B9 comms. How come D2 M2 D R2 D' M2 D R2 D is listed as a B9? The way I see it, this alg is built up as
> A: D R2 D'
> B: M2
> P: D2
> ...



You are correct, that alg is an A9. That is either a typo or mistake when Daniel and I made the page. I'll correct it when I get home.



Marcell said:


> My other question is: I think that S2 D' S U' S' D S U S is a STM-optimal B9, is that right? It's just that it isn't listed on Chris' webpage.


 
That case is listed on the site:
(UR BU DF)	B' R B' M B R' B' M' B2 (9 STM)**	A9

Also, your alg is an A9 alg:
P = S2
A = S U' S'
B = D'

Perform as PBAB'A'P'


----------



## Marcell (Mar 15, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> You are correct, that alg is an A9. That is either a typo or mistake when Daniel and I made the page. I'll correct it when I get home.


Alright, so I got it right after all. That's good news.



> Also, your alg is an A9 alg:


Yeah, I just realized that that was an A9. And I know there's another A9 already in the list, but I thought you collected all the move optimal commutators for each case.


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 17, 2011)

5x5x5 BLD
12:07.30 successful double alarm clock solve wearing earmuffs. I set two alarm clocks shortly before starting my solve, each for just a couple of minutes into the future. One alarm clock goes continuously until shut off, and one rings for 1 minute, then sleeps for 4, then rings for 1 , etc. I don't do this often, but it always feels amazing when I get a success while doing this!


----------



## riffz (Mar 17, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> 5x5x5 BLD
> 12:07.30 successful double alarm clock solve wearing earmuffs. I set two alarm clocks shortly before starting my solve, each for just a couple of minutes into the future. One alarm clock goes continuously until shut off, and one rings for 1 minute, then sleeps for 4, then rings for 1 , etc. I don't do this often, but it always feels amazing when I get a success while doing this!


 
 really good time too!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 17, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> 5x5x5 BLD
> 12:07.30 successful double alarm clock solve wearing earmuffs. I set two alarm clocks shortly before starting my solve, each for just a couple of minutes into the future. One alarm clock goes continuously until shut off, and one rings for 1 minute, then sleeps for 4, then rings for 1 , etc. I don't do this often, but it always feels amazing when I get a success while doing this!


 
I assume this is training for solving in noisy/unpredictable (even though I guess this is predictable...) environments? I hadn't really thought about that before, but it's definitely something I would do if I did blind.


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 17, 2011)

I think noises are much less of a distraction to BLD than people talking in the background. I can BLD in a noisy environment as long as I don't hear any clear conversation. It's really hard to focus when you hear a couple of people talking in the background when you're BLD-ing, because you're automatically distracted about what they are saying.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 17, 2011)

Hmm, I guess it could really screw with you depending on the memory method being used.


----------



## TMOY (Mar 17, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> I think noises are much less of a distraction to BLD than people talking in the background. I can BLD in a noisy environment as long as I don't hear any clear conversation. It's really hard to focus when you hear a couple of people talking in the background when you're BLD-ing, because you're automatically distracted about what they are saying.



Just practice in a bus or train and you'll get used to that.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 17, 2011)

M2+D2 if anyone's interested in the D2 algs + parity:

DLB->DRF: D2
DLB->FRD: (U R U' R')x2 D2
DLB->RFD: (R U R' U')x2 D2
DLB->DFL: x' L2 D2 L' U' L D2 L' U L' B2 x
DLB->DBR: x R U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2 F2 x'
DLB->RBD: x z R' D2 R' U2 R D2 R' U2 R2 z' x' D2 
DLB->BRD: x L2 U2 L' D2 L U2 L' D2 L' x' D2 
DLB->FLD: x R U2 R D2 R' U2 R D2 R2 x' D2 
DLB->LFD: x z L2 D2 L U2 L' D2 L U2 L z' x' D2

Parity: L2 D R2 (R U2 R' U2 R B' R' U' R U R B R2 U) R2 D' L2, though you can improvise the parity in to save moves.


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 17, 2011)

TMOY said:


> Just practice in a bus or train and you'll get used to that.


 
If everyone is speaking at equal volumes, it's just noise, but if a particular group of people are speaking louder than everyone and you can clearly hear what they're talking about, then it's distracting 

And I would never practise in bus or train (especially BLD), it's just too geeky


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 17, 2011)

When my buffer piece is solved, I'm gonna start doing x2 and memoing as normal - dotalg to fix centres at the end.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 17, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> I think noises are much less of a distraction to BLD than people talking in the background. I can BLD in a noisy environment as long as I don't hear any clear conversation. It's really hard to focus when you hear a couple of people talking in the background when you're BLD-ing, because you're automatically distracted about what they are saying.


 
I so agree with this. My first big BLD attempts (Virginia Open 2007) were really hard for me because I didn't use earplugs, and a bunch of people were talking. The problem wasn't so much that they were talking - it was what they were talking about. They were talking cubing, and I wanted to join in. That was really distracting.

So maybe a good distraction technique would be to do BLD with the CubeCast podcast on really loud.

And actually, it really does work well to have standup comedy going while you memorize and solve. You tend to listen to the jokes, which is a good distraction. If you're laughing at the jokes, you know you're getting good distraction practice.

Or you can do BLD races with drunk Chester while Andrew Kang is watching - that may be the best distraction training of all.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Mar 18, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Or you can do BLD races with drunk Chester while Andrew Kang is watching - that may be the best distraction training of all.



We should practice together more often .


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Mar 19, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> And I would never practise in bus or train (especially BLD), it's just too geeky


 
I do some blind on the train (just not looking, not with an actual blindfold obviously), it's fine until I have to buy a ticket off the conductor, so sometimes I solve normally until they have passed me. The noise and conversations don't seem to bother me much, neither does looking geeky.


----------



## riffz (Mar 26, 2011)

Chris, I was just thinking about adopting your method for memorizing twisted corners using images. There is one optimization I'm going to use that you might not have thought of.

For 2 twisted corners that must be twisted in opposite directions you use 1 letter. This is very nice, but in terms of images it's hardly any less memorization than using a letter pair. But if the 2 corners must be twisted in the same direction then you use 3 letters, resulting in 2 images.

I'm going to always memorize 2 twisted corners (ignoring buffer) with 1 image, regardless of the direction they must be twisted. All you have to do is remove the ambiguity of which letter to choose for each corner, and make that letter denote the twist direction as well.

For example, say I need to twist URF clockwise and DFR counter-clockwise.

To memorize URF I would use the letter F, which denotes the FUR sticker. This is because I would need to twist the corner clockwise to bring the F sticker to the U/D face.

To memorize DFR I would use the letter S, which is the letter for the FRD sticker, since I would have to rotate the corner CCW to bring FRD to DRF.

This method allows you to memorize 1-2 twisted corners with a single image, and 3-4 with 2 images. It's also a bit simpler than yours, since for any scenario or number of corners the memo remains the exact same.

If I've overlooked anything let me know.


----------



## riffz (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh and I forgot to mention that its really easy to see the sticker you need to memo because its the one with the U/D colour.


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 4, 2011)

Blindfolded cubing is so awesome!  I love it when you get an "on" solve and everything just falls into place so easily. Yay! 

Also Rob, I've definitely switched over to your method for memorizing PBD corners when using images. I agree that it makes much more sense than my old way. Not sure if you're also doing this, but if I have only one PBD piece then I only memorize the sticker for that single piece. If, when solving, I come to a flipped pieces image that is a single letter image, I know that the buffer flips the opposite direction. I still twist corners at the very end of solving corners, after permuting. I like this method, as I still can sometimes get flipped pieces information that can be encoded by one single letter image.

I don't know if I should be excited or scared, as now I have a fully complete method to doing multiBLD. I may have to stop being lazy and actually give it a shot now. I would probably start right out at 10 cubes, since that seems to be close to a 7x7x7 cube, and 7x7x7BLD feels like the upper limit for my memorization abilities if I'm restricted to a 1 hour attempt (I still have yet to get a successful sub-hour 7x7x7 BLD, to be clear). I wonder if I even have 10 speedcube worthy cubes, I'll have to start gathering together what I have.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 4, 2011)

Would you say that 2BLD is a good way to practice memo and execution for 3BLD (Old pochmann). It's just becuase I have trouble memorising the longer streams needed for 3BLD but I think I would be OK with just corners. What do you think?


----------



## Julian (Apr 4, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Would you say that 2BLD is a good way to practice memo and execution for 3BLD (Old pochmann). It's just becuase I have trouble memorising the longer streams needed for 3BLD but I think I would be OK with just corners. What do you think?


No need to. Just solve the corners of a 3x3 BLD.


----------



## riffz (Apr 4, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> Also Rob, I've definitely switched over to your method for memorizing PBD corners when using images. I agree that it makes much more sense than my old way. Not sure if you're also doing this, but if I have only one PBD piece then I only memorize the sticker for that single piece. If, when solving, I come to a flipped pieces image that is a single letter image, I know that the buffer flips the opposite direction.


 
Oh yea, of course. I never concern myself with the buffer while memorizing. I figure it's more braindead and I can always deduce whether the buffer needs to be twisted as well during execution.

I *am* planning on using this myself, as I think it will be a great improvement over visual, but I haven't had much time to practice. My exams are done soon, though, and hopefully I'll get lots more practice in this summer. 

You've also convinced me that I must try a multiBLD. I only have 4 3x3s with me at the moment though.


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 5, 2011)

*How to make new journeys?*

Hi everyone,

I need more journeys for big cube BLD memo.

Ok so I know this question might sound weird, but I am being completely serious. How should I go about making a new journey? I need two more 5x5x5 journeys (each must have 14 locations).

I have already used the following in forming journeys for cubes:

1) The neighborhood in which I grew up (32 locations)
2) My high school dormitory (24 locations) (I went to a boarding school)
3,4,5,6) My walk from my dorm to my furthest away class in each of my Freshman, Sophomore, Junior, and Senior years of college. (33, 24, 30, 24 locations respectively)
7) The trip from a house I used to live in to the nearby Starbucks (21 locations)
8) My previous apartment (14 locations)
9) My current apartment (16 locations)
10) The house I lived in while still in high school (21 locations)
11) The tutoring center I used to work at (14 locations)
12) The hostel I stayed at in Budapest for Worlds 2007 (24 locations)

I really am running out of ideas for a new journey. I am considering doing something I read from the article by Josh Foer and just going to a place with the specific intention of making a journey out of it. I've thought about visiting the local art museum, or maybe even the grocery store where I do most of my shopping.

Does anyone have any advice? I feel that any ideas I have now are just too similar to the journeys I already have. I've even dabbled with the idea of creating a completely fictitious place and making a journey out of that (again from the Foer article), but I have to be honest that I haven't put much effort into it yet. I'd like to stick with real places if possible.

Any ideas? Any help would definitely be appreciated. Thanks!

P.S. Rob, your PBD memo idea is quite nice actually! I think you will like it  Also, we could be multiBLD noobs together haha :tu


----------



## aronpm (Apr 5, 2011)

Video games can provide some routes. I use the prison cell and escape route from Oblivion as my 15th route (but it's kinda fuzzy because I haven't played in years) 

Not exactly real places but not completely made up by you.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 5, 2011)

aronpm said:


> Video games can provide some routes. I use the prison cell and escape route from Oblivion as my 15th route (but it's kinda fuzzy because I haven't played in years)
> 
> Not exactly real places but not completely made up by you.


 
That's genius. I never thought to use video games as possible rooms/journeys. I too was running out of ideas for rooms...


----------



## peedu (Apr 5, 2011)

World map?
You can make the detail level according to your need. To make more room, fly away to the Moon, Mars etc.

Peedu


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 5, 2011)

Chris,

How about visiting some of the amusement parks in the Orlando area?
Could be a good combo of having fun while create new journeys.


----------



## Micael (Apr 5, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> I don't know if I should be excited or scared, as now I have a fully complete method to doing multiBLD. I may have to stop being lazy and actually give it a shot now.



Then I may have to stop being lazy and start big cube BLD.


----------



## minime12358 (Apr 5, 2011)

I thought I would bring this up here, I just noticed it (I am not sure if it has been mentioned before)

The top 100 solves for multi blind are all 3 cubes! And, all 3 cubes are in the top 100!


----------



## Kynit (Apr 7, 2011)

Chris - would it be too strange to come up with something real but on the wrong scale? You could have a journey, say, through a toilet and into the sewers as a mouse-sized man.


----------



## toastman (Apr 7, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I need more journeys for big cube BLD memo.


Think with your stomache. Do you like to eat in food courts/buffets? Is there a restaurant who's menu you can already recite by heart?

Your favourite food-court (Sydneysiders will know where this one is)
Ginseng Chicken place
Fried porkchop place
Place that does spaghetti
Happy Chef Laksa
Questionable Stir-fry place
Awesome Cantonese BBQ Place
Crappy Japanese place
Vietnamese Pho place
...

Your favourite buffet restaurant (think of the locations of the food, rather than the food)
Bread
Steamed veges
Mashed potatoes
Roast Beef
Roast Ham
Gravy
....


The meats section and/or deli counter of your local supermarket
- Cheese
- Coleslaw
- Tubs of salad
...
- fried chicken
- fried fish
....
- Lamb Chops
- Pork chops
- pork sausages

Remember the location rather than the object.

Pub crawl in your local town? I think that's an awesome excuse. "Why were you out drinking until 4am?" "I had to memo all the pubs for locations my multi-bld attempt *hic*"


----------



## minime12358 (Apr 7, 2011)

Oh! and chris, with the question about new paths... I really like the idea about video games, I am not sure if you are a hardcore COD gamer...  Lets see what else:

A walk through a grocery store perhaps going down each aisle, with a obvious difference between the refrigerated sections, bakery sections, etc.

Thats probably all I can contribute really, not much of an idea. Ill let you know once I switch from linked lists to journey. I have always thought it might be fun to do this:

Take a path you know kinda well, and then make yourself TINY

You can then walk through that path, and have much more obvious land marks, like for my house, I would instantly notice my hamper as I walk out of my room, a soda can next to the door, a hole in the wall where there is a cat door, etc. 

I am not sure if that would work, as again I have not tried journey, but it would be interesting to hear about this 

On top of paths, this could open up things like going through a back pack, etc, walking through the bags and zippers and stuff. I would imagine it would be easy to imagine walking through an object (Obviously, though, not one that is too similar to an image ) that is very familiar to you. I could easily walk through say, A lamp. It would be fairly easy to start at the base of the lamp head, walk up to the light bulb, go to the top of the lamp head, go up the arm, walk to the wire, down the arm, down the wire, up the springs etc.

I am interested to hear if this works, or if this has already been suggested, or if it doesnt work


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 8, 2011)

It has been mentioned in several threads that the sticker less Guhong cannot be used in competitions.
But thinking about BLD, shouldn’t sticker less cubes be considered the ideal (from an organizers standpoint) BLD cubes?

Having no stickers means there will be no differences in surface texture / feel.
On most of my cubes the stickers wear in an uneven way so theoretically I could try to identify pieces by touch.
I know the yellow center sticker on my main F-II has a very typical feel.

Another thing on cubes / stickers:
In MultiBLD, how much difference is allowed between the cubes you are using?
I am not sure if using different cubes would actually make a difference vs using 100% identical cubes but still…
Can I use an F-II – Guhong – FII combo?
Can an organizer expect a competitor to have identical cubes? What about the 10+ multi BLD guys?


----------



## aronpm (Apr 8, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> Can an organizer expect a competitor to have identical cubes? What about the 10+ multi BLD guys?


 
No, that's absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 8, 2011)

aronpm said:


> No, that's absolutely ridiculous.


That's what I thought but there is no specific info in the WCA regulation at all.

Only in the regular BLD rules there is a reference to the *pieces* on a puzzle having to be identical:
•B1d) Solving phase must be done on a puzzle with tiles, stickers or paint, without different textures or markings.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 8, 2011)

Right now, the WCA regulations don't spell things out very well, but don't seem to require identical cubes. In competitions I've been to, there has never been a requirement that the cubes be identical. All of my attempts have included some tiled cubes and some stickered cubes. The truth is, I'd actually prefer to have all of my cubes identical, but I haven't been willing to spend the time making them the same, and besides, I like having some tiled cubes and I don't want to make them all stickered. But I guess I would change them if the regulations were rewritten to require this. (I'd hate to throw away all those nice tiles, though.)

I use an A2 as one of my multi cubes; the truth is that I notice that cube specifically more than I notice the tiled vs. stickered cubes - I have it set very loose and it feels so different from the rest of them. Most of my multi cubes are actually storeboughts, and even though I've lubed them all, some of them are really bad.


----------



## riffz (Apr 8, 2011)

It's an interesting point, though. Maybe I'll buy a stickerless guhong for BLD practice. I love how they look but I had no use for one before.


----------



## Selkie (Apr 10, 2011)

Has anyone any experience with favorite movie journey/locations?

I have devised 2 rooms being scenes within films that have been favorites of mine for years. In test memos it seems having my memo interact with the scenes I know well seems to be very positive, possibly because I associate each location with an animate scene and have memo interact with that. I was wondering if anyone had much success or experience with this?


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 10, 2011)

I know some people have already seen some debate about this, and I would like to continue that debate is this thread since it feels like a more "proper" place to discuss this.

I've been thinking a lot about synergistic pacing vs. GOGOGO pacing for 3x3x3.

By synergistic pacing I mean the following:
Go as quickly as possible. However, you *must* accept the feedback that your brain gives you. If you notice that your memorization is having a hard time sticking, then you *must* slow down however much it takes until you feel things being to "stick" in your memo again. Once things start to stick in your memo again begin speeding up back to as quickly as you possibly can, accepting any future feedback from your brain as necessary.

My interpretation of GOGOGO pacing is: Go as quickly as possible no matter what.

I did all five of my round 10 BLD race solves with synergistic pacing and got a best time of 1:26. However, my only two other successes using the same approach were sup-1:50. I did another solve just now as practice and got 1:13.69. What struck me on the 1:13 that I just did is how relaxed and "slow" the memo felt. I started out going noticeably slowly on corner memo using images (I could feel a bit of a "fog" from having done 5 solves in a row already). However, I noticed that the images were sticking fairly easily so I speed up drastically to finish corner memo at a very fast pace.

Going into edge memo (auditory loop) I started out going fairly quickly from the momentum of just having finished corner memo at breakneck pace. Immediately I noticed the words not sticking very well, so I dropped my pace by probably 40-50%. I memo'd almost to the end of edges at this pace, then sped up to maybe 75% of maximum speed for the last little bit of edges (keeping in mind that the last words would "echo" in my head without me having to do much work to hold onto them).

--------

I guess I would be more of a proponent of GOGOGO pacing if it was accompanied by a thorough post-mortem for every DNF solve. In the recently posted article on how to break past plateaus it states to try to go faster than your normal pace, but study why you fail when going at the faster pace. I may from time to time try GOGOGO pacing on 3x3x3 (not accepting the feedback from my brain, or not slowing down as much as I usually do when I receive this feedback), but I would certainly do thorough post-mortems on the DNFs when doing this.

Now, I'm sure this post is laughable to many of you reading. Clearly the GOGOGO solvers are *much* faster than I am on 3x3x3. Still though, the whole concept of GOGOGO pacing without doing a post-mortem on any DNFs just seems like an inefficient way to practice. This is my personal opinion of course, but the article on how to break past plateaus seems to back this up.

I'm not trying to offend anyone here, but I recently have been thinking a lot about this topic. Does anyone else think about this topic? Does anyone else have an opinion on this?


----------



## riffz (Apr 10, 2011)

Selkie said:


> Has anyone any experience with favorite movie journey/locations?
> 
> I have devised 2 rooms being scenes within films that have been favorites of mine for years. In test memos it seems having my memo interact with the scenes I know well seems to be very positive, possibly because I associate each location with an animate scene and have memo interact with that. I was wondering if anyone had much success or experience with this?


 
I find that using locations from movies doesn't work particularly well for me, mainly because a lot of sets are somewhat 2-dimensional in the sense that you only see them from 1 or 2 different perspectives. I can't make my images as vivid when using those locations. I think locations in 3D video games would work nicely for me though.


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 10, 2011)

@Chris: After seeing how you define synergistic and GOGOGO approach, I don't really know which I belong to. Yes I do try and go as fast as possible but I also play safe to some extent. I always review my edges memo at least once after finishing them (if you notice in my BLD vids sometimes you can see me putting down my cube and looking somewhere else for a few seconds, that's me reviewing my edge memo before proceeding to corners), and may repeat more if I don't feel that it sticks. Then again, I think I'm now at a level where I'm trying to improve my success rate rather than getting better times.

I think rather than focusing on what kind of approach you should go for in 3x3 single BLD, it's better to focus on what *goals* you wanna achieve. Always aim to break your PBs every time you practise, and only be satisfied with times close enough to your PBs. Taking Chris for example, if I've had one or two sub-60 solves before, I would not be even slightly happy about getting a 1:20+ solve and I would probably always go for sub 1:15 times or something like that. It seems like having the attitude of an impatient kid who can't wait to get faster would actually help. Back when I was at sup-1:20 average to when I was about low 50s, my main goal was always to beat my best average of 5, because I always felt like it would be easy to beat, and I improved pretty quickly.

These days though I would focus more on higher success rates probably because I feel my PB avg5 is very hard to beat. I'm gonna try the GOGOGO pace (as Chris defines it) later and aim to beat my PBs to see if it makes a difference. Also, when I'm on a GOGOGO pace I seldom try and do hard scrambles or those where I screwed up memo, because I know it would be a bad time anyway so I don't give a damn.


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 10, 2011)

So I tried to do GOGOGO BLD (basically what I did differently was to not review my edges memo), after 4-5 DNFs and a 52s solve with bad recall I gave up. I guess 100% GOGOGO is a bad idea, it's surprising how much better the solve can be by just reviewing the letters once or twice.

Say there are two extremes: playing super safe and 100% GOGOGO (and I would think synergistic is somewhere around 70%), I would say being at about 80-90% would be a good place to continue improving without sacrificing too much of your success rate and reducing frustration.


----------



## toastman (Apr 11, 2011)

Selkie said:


> Has anyone any experience with favorite movie journey/locations?
> 
> I have devised 2 rooms being scenes within films that have been favorites of mine for years. In test memos it seems having my memo interact with the scenes I know well seems to be very positive, possibly because I associate each location with an animate scene and have memo interact with that. I was wondering if anyone had much success or experience with this?


 
Ooh, I've got to try this. My favourite movie is Apocalyspe Now!. If you've not seen it, the whole thing is basically a journey upriver, with memorable scenes / stopping points.
The Hotel room in Saigon, General's Headquaters, Playboy bunnies, The Do-long bridge etc.

I think there would be limited use in a movie where sets/locations are re-used. But any movie with a "journey" could be very good.


----------



## toastman (Apr 11, 2011)

Question for you guys. When you talk about "review" of a memo, what do you mean and what do you do?
A) Picking the cube up and going over all the pieces again to make sure you've done it correctly.
B) Going through your memo (your sentences/images or whatever) once, twice or more?

I still completely suck, for me, I don't do A) Unless I'm doing a multi. If I do it on a single and find I've done it wrong, I tend to rage-quit.
I tend to do B) Heaps of times, over and over.

So what do you guys do? And do you do it any different for single/multi/big-cubes?


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 11, 2011)

toastman said:


> Question for you guys. When you talk about "review" of a memo, what do you mean and what do you do?
> A) Picking the cube up and going over all the pieces again to make sure you've done it correctly.
> B) Going through your memo (your sentences/images or whatever) once, twice or more?
> 
> ...


 
For 3BLD, I do a bit of both.
I memorise the edges then rehearse the memo while memorising the corners visually, I need to go over the corner pieces many times.

For multi I used to go over every single piece twice to make sure it was right the first time around, but I didn't like how it slowed me down - so I stopped doing this and resorted to just rehearsing the memo. 

I approach 4 and 5BLD like multi, just go over the actual pieces once and hope they were memorised correctly. 

There is an alternative to A and B, which is extremely fast if you get good at it. This is _one pass_ memo, where you memo everything in one go and don't stop to rehearse.


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 11, 2011)

toastman said:


> I don't do A) Unless I'm doing a multi. If I do it on a single and find I've done it wrong, I tend to rage-quit.


 
Same here. I would only do A) if something doesn't feel right, and most of the time I give up anyway unless I'm trying to do an average or something.

Usually it's just repeating my edge memo once or twice if it's hard to remember


----------



## Micael (Apr 11, 2011)

toastman said:


> Question for you guys. When you talk about "review" of a memo, what do you mean and what do you do?
> A) Picking the cube up and going over all the pieces again to make sure you've done it correctly.
> B) Going through your memo (your sentences/images or whatever) once, twice or more?
> 
> ...



I will put it in my own word, what I understand you said is:
A) to verify that the right thing was memorized
B) to recall what was memorized (rehearsal)

I can only talk about multi. I always do A) once after memorization of a cube. This is a new thing in my methodology and my accuracy improved. As Zane said, this is time consuming. So this is the pro and con of it.


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 11, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> So I tried to do GOGOGO BLD (basically what I did differently was to not review my edges memo), after 4-5 DNFs and a 52s solve with bad recall I gave up. I guess 100% GOGOGO is a bad idea, it's surprising how much better the solve can be by just reviewing the letters once or twice.
> 
> Say there are two extremes: playing super safe and 100% GOGOGO (and I would think synergistic is somewhere around 70%), I would say being at about 80-90% would be a good place to continue improving without sacrificing too much of your success rate and reducing frustration.


 
I like this, the way you put it is very descriptive and very helpful.

As you accurately put it, my synergistic pacing probably averaged out to about 70-75% maximum speed with the slow parts and fast parts of memo both taken into account. I just tried a 5BLD solve from the 5x5x5 speedsolve scrambles using synergistic pacing, but trying to go a bit further along the spectrum towards GOGOGO. This solve was probably at 75-80% maximum speed when you average out the slow and fast parts of memo. I rarely look at the timer at the end of memo. To me the memo time is irrelevant and distracting information during the solve. However, the overall solve time was 10:49.75, which is pretty fast for me. Anything sub-11 is really a very good solve at my level. Considering my solving phase is probably pretty consistent around 4:45-5:45 (it was 4:51 on my 12:59 NAR solve) depending on whether I have recall delays or not then I probably memorized for this solve in 5:35ish, which is quite fast for me.

Amos, can you suggest a better name for GOGOGO pace as you use it? I'm with Macky on this (if I interpret his last post correctly) in that we should make GOGOGO a technical term with a more precise definition. If GOGOGO is 100% speed, then what would you call your 80-90% GOGOGO pace? Or should GOGOGO be defined as 80-90% maximum speed?

Because of my synergistic approach I will probably always be on the lower end of the 80-90% closer to 80%, but I do see what you mean now that this can lead to faster times without sacrificing too much in the way of accuracy. I just feel that we need more precise terms for these various pacing methods used. Also, perhaps these should be added to the Wiki. As mental as BLD is, the pacing method used should be considered part of the BLD method in my eyes. Would you agree?


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 11, 2011)

lol I suck at coming up with names. Personally I would just say 'rushing', but it doesn't sound elegant enough  If anyone could come up with a good name it would probably be you Chris 

I think a good way to look at BLD pacing is to separate memo into 2 elements: the actual memo part where you trace the pieces and come up with the letters/sounds/etc, and the 'playing safe' part where you do reviews and whatever that helps avoid DNFs. I believe it is impractical to be just doing fast one-look memo without reviewing at all (unless fast memo-ers like aronpm and Ville can testify that they don't review memo at all?). 

Now everyone should eventually aim to go full speed on the actual memo part once they practise enough. The difference between super-fast memo and fast memo, therefore, is how much time you spend on making your memo safe enough. So the basic concept behind GOGOGO BLD is to rush both the elements; go as fast as you can during the actual memo, and constantly strive to decrease the time needed for playing safe. Correct me if I'm wrong, but the idea of a synergistic pace seems to suggest that you have a slight level of comfort in memo. This should not exist in a GOGOGO pace. You should be on the edge during the entire BLD solve, rushing both the memo and review part. So I guess you can say 100% GOGOGO is ideal if you acknowledge that the 2 elements must always exist, therefore 100% GOGOGO in both memo and review (which is what I think I'm doing).

Yes I do agree that pacing is very much part of the BLD method, and a Wiki entry would be nice.


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 11, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> lol I suck at coming up with names. Personally I would just say 'rushing', but it doesn't sound elegant enough  If anyone could come up with a good name it would probably be you Chris



I think this should be a group effort, as many people use GOGOGO pacing, and I don't want to impose a name on a group of people when I'm not really using the method as it is meant to be used.



amostay2004 said:


> I think a good way to look at BLD pacing is to separate memo into 2 elements: the actual memo part where you trace the pieces and come up with the letters/sounds/etc, and the 'playing safe' part where you do reviews and whatever that helps avoid DNFs. I believe it is impractical to be just doing fast one-look memo without reviewing at all (unless fast memo-ers like aronpm and Ville can testify that they don't review memo at all?).



Yes reviewing is a part of my memo phase, but I will clarify how further down. Also, more comments on this idea below.



amostay2004 said:


> Now everyone should eventually aim to go full speed on the actual memo part once they practise enough. The difference between super-fast memo and fast memo, therefore, is how much time you spend on making your memo safe enough. So the basic concept behind GOGOGO BLD is to rush both the elements; go as fast as you can during the actual memo, and constantly strive to decrease the time needed for playing safe. Correct me if I'm wrong, but the idea of a synergistic pace seems to suggest that you have a slight level of comfort in memo. This should not exist in a GOGOGO pace. You should be on the edge during the entire BLD solve, rushing both the memo and review part. So I guess you can say 100% GOGOGO is ideal if you acknowledge that the 2 elements must always exist, therefore 100% GOGOGO in both memo and review (which is what I think I'm doing).



If I were to refine synergistic BLD with the concept of encoding the memo (your first phase), and reviewing the memo (your second phase) then I would say this:

In synergistic pacing:
1) Phase one encoding must feel completely secure. Your post asks if I have a slight level of comfort during memo, it's more like a 90-95% confidence that I've not only memorized correctly, but that I will recall it at speed during solving. Nearly complete level of comfort would be a better statement here.

In practice, during encoding, you will speed up and slow down as much as is necessary to memo "solidly." I can either be going 99% speed at this phase for memo images that stuck very easily, or I can be going 30% pace when I am tired or doing a distraction practice solve. The pace is constantly changing up and down, as your comfort with certain images even in the same solve varies drastically. A typical memo in a piece orbit like wings might be like this:

Start out at 60-65% pace for the first image, then increase to 85-90% pace for the second and third images... Get a feel for how things are sticking... Ok easy memo so far - back it off a bit to 85% pace to make sure the second location is solid, but still fast. Fly through the second location... whoa too fast slow down to 65-70% memo on the third location and stay at this pace for a while... Hover at 70% memo starting the 4th location... getting easier again speed up to 85% ... Halt, slow down. Memo is not sticking for this last location, and I don't know why - slow down to 30% memo until this spot sticks.. Ok I've got this 4th location down solidly speed back up to 75% pace to begin corner memo at a fairly brisk pace.

2) Phase 2 is rushed as close to 100% as possible, or in places it is non-existent.

Since I've encoded so solidly I usually only review the first location of each piece type (5BLD) or on a REALLY good solve I only review the first location of centers, and then corners and central edges. This means that on a very fast solve (low sub-11 or sub-10) I am not reviewing anything of centers or wings except for the first location of t-centers. I always review the corners and central edges multiple times no matter how fast the memo, perhaps 2-3 times each.

So I guess synergistic pacing aims for slowing down the encoding phase such that the reviewing phase can always be at 100%, and in some places be non-existent. Perhaps that is a more accurate way to define what my pacing is.



> Yes I do agree that pacing is very much part of the BLD method, and a Wiki entry would be nice.


 
I do as well, we already have a lot of theory here even in just the last few posts. Does anyone else have anything to add to make this information more complete? Also, any more specific name suggestions for GOGOGO done at 80-90% pace, or GOGOGO such that you can rush through encoding and reviewing phases of memo as quickly as possible? GOGOGO to me implies 100% pace the whole time, with no concessions in speed. However, if most people are using it to imply that some concessions would be allowed on occasion then we can just choose to define it that way.

Let's keep this discussion going, this is interesting stuff!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 11, 2011)

I don't review my memo on single 3bld. I only review it or question my memo if the buffer edge will end flipped (during memo I'll notice any solved pieces or flipped) or if during corners, the corner buffer piece ends up twisted.

I just memo and go.

I wouldn't call it gogogo since I could go faster, but the likelyhood of me not remembering my memo fully (edges mainly) is a high risk (had sub25 memo before with no review+full out pace. DNF though because I couldn't remember parts of my memo)


I do quite like the idea of synergistic and I think most people, subconsciously or not, memo this way (especially for multi or big cube BLD.) I know I do. No point trying to rush through a memo that has a high chance of not being recallable just to get a good time, especially on a time consuming event such as multi or big cube BLD. Per day you do less of them (if at all over 1)


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 12, 2011)

@Chris: You're talking more about big cube BLD memo I suppose? I know that in 4bld I would review the memo as I am still memo-ing and also be extra sure that I memo-ed the right pieces and that I will be able to refresh them easily after I'm done. But in 3x3 single BLD is it necessary to spend the extra time to strengthen your encoding phase that much? I almost never make mistakes in tracing the pieces and I don't bother about being confident that I will be able to remember the letters as I memo them. What I care about during the encoding phase is simply to get it done as fast as possible, then leave it to the review phase to put it into memory. Therefore phase 2 can never be non-existent for me, because the information simply doesn't stick if I don't do it.

I would agree that your synergistic pace is extremely effective in big cubes BLD though, I've tried rushing memo on 4BLD myself and I just end up slower ;P


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 12, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> @Chris: You're talking more about big cube BLD memo I suppose? I know that in 4bld I would review the memo as I am still memo-ing and also be extra sure that I memo-ed the right pieces and that I will be able to refresh them easily after I'm done. But in 3x3 single BLD is it necessary to spend the extra time to strengthen your encoding phase that much? I almost never make mistakes in tracing the pieces and I don't bother about being confident that I will be able to remember the letters as I memo them.



Yeah, I've noticed this as well. It seems that synergistic pacing is very useful on bigger cubes BLD, but not as much on 3x3x3. I've gotten a 1:06.xx single on 3BLD using synergistic pacing (but probably at an overall average of 80-85% on pacing rather than 75-80% as on bigger cubes).

I find it fascinating, frustrating, motivating, and infuriating that 3x3x3 BLD is so very different from bigger cubes BLD  Based on everything we've discussed so far, I'm thinking that if synergistic pacing is used on 3x3x3 (encode so strongly that the reviewing phase is minimal, and in places non-existent) that I should be moving at a much more brisk overall average pace than on bigger cubes. This makes sense since there is less to memo on a 3x3x3 compared to a bigger cube.



amostay2004 said:


> What I care about during the encoding phase is simply to get it done as fast as possible, then leave it to the review phase to put it into memory. Therefore phase 2 can never be non-existent for me, because the information simply doesn't stick if I don't do it.



I really want to try this approach on my GOGOGO solves. To be more specific I have been trying to use the method presented in the "How to break past plateaus" article that was posted here recently. Occasionally I do solves on a cube and go way faster than I usually do. At the pace I go I am no longer as confident in my memo, and I also solve at a pace a bit faster than I am accustomed to. This often results in a DNF. As per the article, though, I do a much more thorough post-mortem than usual to identify _why_ I failed the solve. I may try to use the pacing you suggest here when going super-fast on 3x3x3, and accompany it with a solid post-mortem afterward (or get lucky and get a fast, successful single).



amostay2004 said:


> I would agree that your synergistic pace is extremely effective in big cubes BLD though, I've tried rushing memo on 4BLD myself and I just end up slower ;P



I am quite happy with it for bigger cubes. Each cube has a different overall pace, and it slows down as the cube size gets larger. I suppose that makes sense since there is more to memo as the cube size increases.

The following paces are all during the encoding phase. Reviewing phase is always as breakneck fast as possible.
4x4x4 average overall pace feels like 80-85%
5x5x5 average overall pace feels like 75-80%

6x6x6 average overall pace feels like 65-70% (to be fair I am still trying to figure out an optimal pace for this cube for me)
- for the reviewing phase I reviewing every center location at the end of encoding for all centers, and before beginning the encoding phase for wings. I also review every wing location at the end of encoding wings.

7x7x7 average overall pace feels like 50-60% (to be fair I am still trying to figure out an optimal pace for this cube for me)
- for the reviewing phase I reviewing every t-center location at the end of encoding, and I review every center location (including t-centers again) at the end of encoding for all centers and before beginning the encoding phase for wings. I also review every wing location, corners, and midges, at the end of encoding for the whole solve. I then review the very first t-center location (the very beginning of memo) immediately before putting on the blindfold.

Mike would probably say that I do waaaaaay too much reviewing on 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, and I would agree with him. I'm trying to get to the point where I can cut down on the reviewing phase for these cubes. I suppose you could say that I'm technically not using synergistic pacing on these cubes yet, as the reviewing phase is very significant for me right now on both cubes.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 12, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> Mike would probably say that I do waaaaaay too much reviewing on 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, and I would agree with him. I'm trying to get to the point where I can cut down on the reviewing phase for these cubes. I suppose you could say that I'm technically not using synergistic pacing on these cubes yet, as the reviewing phase is very significant for me right now on both cubes.


 
Yes, I probably would.  And I think you would say I do too much reviewing on 4x4x4. I basically have a very similar "synergistic" interaction with the cubes, no matter how big they get. For something like a 7x7x7 multi, I probably drop like you do on a 7x7x7 single, though, so it seems like eventually I have the same behavior, but it just takes a bigger case for me to get there. I wonder what it would be like for me on 9x9x9 or 11x11x11.


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 15, 2011)

Has anyone here done a 5BLD avg12? 
I don't mean in the one sitting, just 12 consecutive attempts with a maximum of 1 DNF.


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 15, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> Has anyone here done a 5BLD avg12?
> I don't mean in the one sitting, just 12 consecutive attempts with a maximum of 1 DNF.


 
Whoa... I just looked and yeah, I have.

My week 14 forum competition solves and my first four solves for week 15 were all done consecutively with no other practice solves in between:

13:38.54, 14:38.86, 11:23.59, 14:19.32, 13:04.65, 12:55.25, 14:46.77, 13:33.96, (10:49.75), 11:11.49, 11:50.27, (DNF) = 13:08.27

My last solve just before week 14 was a DNF, I checked. It would have been cool to get 12 successes in a row


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 15, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> Whoa... I just looked and yeah, I have.
> 
> My week 14 forum competition solves and my first four solves for week 15 were all done consecutively with no other practice solves in between:
> 
> ...


 
Woah, that is very impressive! :tu


----------



## riffz (Apr 15, 2011)

Chris is a beast.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 15, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> Whoa... I just looked and yeah, I have.
> 
> My week 14 forum competition solves and my first four solves for week 15 were all done consecutively with no other practice solves in between:
> 
> ...


 
Very nice! I was thinking you might have done it when I saw the 8 in one week.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Apr 19, 2011)

*random bld questions*

hey cubers just wanted to ask some quesetions:

1) what method do u use for bld solving?

2) what do u average using that method?

3) what's the fastest possible u think sum1 can get using that method?

4) what method do u recommend for bld solving?


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 19, 2011)

Looking forward to the responses on this one...


----------



## aronpm (Apr 19, 2011)

1: BH/Freestyle
2: Sub-40 (but I quit)
3: Sub-25 average is possible but I'm not sure if sub-20 average is.
4: M2/Old Pochmann for beginners


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 19, 2011)

1) Edges: (BH/Freestyle/TuRBo), Corners: (BH/OP)
2) Inconsistently around 1:00, however it does seem to be mostly over 1 minute.
3) Sub-40 average.
4) Old Pochmann for the beginners, speed-optimised comms to be a lot faster.


----------



## Micael (Apr 19, 2011)

1) M2/R2
2) 2:00
3) 0:50
4) M2/R2 for multi, for single I don't know


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 19, 2011)

1) BH with some M2 mixed in for edges
2) 1:45 average (I like to think I average 1:30, but realistically, it's more like 1:45)
3) 0:30 average (I'm just slow - it's my fault, not the method's)
4) Old Pochmann for beginners, followed immediately by BH, using something like Chester's approach to learning the algs


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 19, 2011)

1) Freestyle (3 cycles without preorientation etc)
2) Sub-50 I guess
3) With crazy tps and memo I'd say consistently 25-35
4) Ville-method


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 19, 2011)

1) Edges: M2; Corners: Old Pochmann

2) ~1:00

3) 35-40 avg

4) BH


----------



## Elbeasto94 (Apr 19, 2011)

1) edges:M2 Corners: Old Pochmann

2)5-6min

3)sub 1 min

4)other people know better than me


----------



## Elbeasto94 (Apr 19, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Old Pochmann for beginners, followed immediately by BH, using something like Chester's approach to learning the algs


 
and what approach is that


----------



## Micael (Apr 19, 2011)

Yes said:


> 1) Edges: M2; Corners: Old Pochmann
> 
> 2) ~1:00
> 
> ...


 
You are fast! How do you average sighted (with your bld method)?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 19, 2011)

Elbeasto94 said:


> and what approach is that


 
I forgot - I don't know if Chester has ever posted it. He sent out an email to a few of us where he categorized all the BH algorithms into some incredibly small number of cases; the idea is that you learn the letter pairs that go with each of the (something like 17) cases, and then you can learn the whole thing very quickly. It all looked quite promising, but since I've already learned them, I'm not sure if it's worth my time to go that route. Perhaps we can coax Chester into properly publishing it now.

The truth is that anyone who learns BH eventually gets where they see things pretty much this way, but by actually codifying it, it seems like it should be that much easier to learn.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 19, 2011)

1) M2/OP. I know Comms. Will use that in combination of Turbo when I feel like it
2)~1:40
3)With BLD in general, sub30, M2/Op, sub40.
4)Speed optimized Comms.


----------



## yoruichi (Apr 19, 2011)

1) free(three) cycle
2) between 30 and 60 probably iono
3) 30 defs
4) follow your heart


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 19, 2011)

yoruichi said:


> 1) *free(three) cycle*


 
omg that's totally how "freestyle" should be called. Perhaps something like F3-cycle? Or simply free-3-cycle I guess, that's what I'm calling my method from now on <3


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 19, 2011)

I assume we're talking about 3x3 here

1) BH

2) My average is ~1:25 right now (with ~45-50 second memo times)

3) with fast memo and solving phases, I think sub-40 is possible.

4) BH, but with speed optimizations for the slower cycles. (Strict move optimal BH for 4x4 and 5x5 though).



amostay2004 said:


> omg that's totally how "freestyle" should be called. Perhaps something like F3-cycle? Or simply free-3-cycle I guess, that's what I'm calling my method from now on <3


 
I like this name as well. Perhaps it can be shortened to just F3 in situations where the context is clearly understood, or Free3.


----------



## Kynit (Apr 19, 2011)

1. M2 for edges and Old Pochmann for corners.
2. I average around 3:30-4:30.
3. I don't think sub 1:00 is even hard for some people with this method, but I don't know what the limit is.
4. I recommend Old Pochmann for beginners, M2 for a quick improvement, and BH for advanced solvers.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 19, 2011)

1) 3OP/Classic Pochmann hybrid for corners, Classic Pochmann/ELL/EPLL hybrid for edges.

2) No idea, I don't practice.

3) Under 50 probably.

4) Not mine.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 19, 2011)

1. i use old pochman 4 bld solvin
2. i averaged bout 2min30sec with tht method
3. i think sum1 cud get sub 1min avg with tht method
4. kociemba (spelin?)


----------



## aronpm (Apr 19, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> omg that's totally how "freestyle" should be called. Perhaps something like F3-cycle? Or simply free-3-cycle I guess, that's what I'm calling my method from now on <3


 
Alex's post made me think of "threestyle" which sounds kinda cool too.


----------



## Selkie (Apr 20, 2011)

1. Old Pochmann (Just starting to experiment with M2 edges but 1st success was not much more than a week ago)
2. 5m (Only 5 successes to date so still taking it slow - over concentrating on memo and execution)
3. 1m30s
4. Old Pochmann


----------



## rubiksarlen (Apr 24, 2011)

whattya mean quit?


----------



## rubiksarlen (Apr 24, 2011)

chester lian?


----------



## riffz (Apr 25, 2011)

I like free-3-cycle.


----------



## yoruichi (Apr 25, 2011)

oh i only wrote that way because it would be confusing when you try to explain it outloud (since free and 3 are like the same pronounciate)


----------



## riffz (Apr 26, 2011)

yoruichi said:


> oh i only wrote that way because it would be confusing when you try to explain it outloud (since free and 3 are like the same pronounciate)


 
I think it sounds fine spoken, personally.


----------



## Sakarie (Apr 27, 2011)

What algorithm do you use for the threecycle UF FD LF?

Earlier I would've used M D' L D M' D' L' D, but today I found that you instead could do u' R u M' u' R' u M , or notated without wide moves D' F D M' D' F' D M. This is a totally new way to do edge commutators for me! Do you use it, and for what cycles?


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 27, 2011)

Sakarie said:


> What algorithm do you use for the threecycle UF FD LF?
> 
> Earlier I would've used M D' L D M' D' L' D, but today I found that you instead could do u' R u M' u' R' u M , or notated without wide moves D' F D M' D' F' D M. This is a totally new way to do edge commutators for me! Do you use it, and for what cycles?


 
Oh wow! That seems like the same technique as used in the x-center pseudo-slicing cycle: Ubl -> Ful -> Rbu

I had never thought to do pseudo-slicing on 3x3x3, that's very cool! I wrote up a post on how pseudo-slicing works here.


----------



## riffz (Apr 27, 2011)

Hadn't really thought of that before.

(u' [R, U M' U'] u) and (u' [R, u M' u'] u) give the same solution but the second cancels nicely with the u' setup in this case (another way of looking at it). Interesting...

EDIT: This is pretty cool. I think I'll start using this actively for cases such as [M2, u R u'].


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 28, 2011)

Pretty cool, might explore more of those when I feel like it. At the moment I just do it TuRBo style though (x L' U' L U M' U' L' U l x)


----------



## riffz (Apr 28, 2011)

Actually, there seem to be very few good cases for DF buffer using that technique. Am sad.

For the reflection I'd do the reflection of Amos's alg, but for that case I'd do M' [U' L' U, M'] M = M' U' L' U M' U' L U M2 (not any more, that alg is schmexy)


----------



## Sakarie (Apr 28, 2011)

Moveoptimal supersafe U-perm?

u [L', u M2 u'] u'


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 29, 2011)

Sakarie said:


> Moveoptimal *supersafe* U-perm?
> 
> u [L', u M2 u'] u'


 
Nope 

Cool alg though!


----------



## toastman (Apr 29, 2011)

All you people who use M2 in BLD:

In BLD (as opposed to SpeedSolving) Do you tend to:
A) flick the M-Slice with your ring-finger, (As in M2') 
B) flick the M-Slice with your index-finger, 
C) Finger-trick it with ring-and-index fingers
D) Do (r2 R'2)
E) Do (R2 r'2)
Or what?

I normally do 2 flicks of my ring finger. But out of curiosity, I started messing about with R2r'2 / r2R'2. In a limited set of trials performing (M2 U)*12 I found I was only slightly slower doing the latter method.

Sighted, I sometimes try to flick the M slice really hard and make it rotate a half turn, but it's ridiculous to do that blindfolded.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 29, 2011)

toastman said:


> All you people who use M2 in BLD:
> 
> In BLD (as opposed to SpeedSolving) Do you tend to:
> A) flick the M-Slice with your ring-finger, (As in M2')
> ...


 
Left-ring-finger M', right-ring-finger M'; I'm much quicker that way than any other way I've tried.

On big cubes, though, I use a double left-index-finger pull from the top at BU. It just feels safer that way (especially on 7x7x7).

Oh, and for OH BLD, I do a thumb push at FU, done twice for M2. It's really pretty fast and very secure for OH, and you can keep a death grip on the cube while doing it - especially good for while juggling with the other hand.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 29, 2011)

Looks like the move-optimal supercube-friendly U perms (I checked UF -> UR -> UL) are:
[F2 U: [[R2: F2], U2]] = F2 U R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U F2 (11f*)
[F2 U: [[L2: F2], U2]] = F2 U L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U F2 (11f*)
[R: [U', [F: E']]] = R U' F E' F' U F E F' R' (12q*, 10s*, 10sq*)
[L: [U, F]] [R': [F', U']] = L U F U' F' L' R' F' U' F U R (12q*)
[L': [[F': E], U]] = L' F' E F U F' E' F U' L (12q*, 10s*, 10sq*)

(There are a lot more 10s*... I won't write them all out.)


----------



## toastman (Apr 29, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Oh, and for OH BLD, I do a thumb push at FU, done twice for M2. It's really pretty fast and very secure for OH, and you can keep a death grip on the cube while doing it - especially good for while juggling with the other hand.



wut!!!!


----------



## Sakarie (Apr 29, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> Nope
> 
> Cool alg though!


 
Okey, is there an 8 move STM?

And is there a better one that works for wings and 5x5 middle edges?


----------



## riffz (Apr 29, 2011)

toastman said:


> All you people who use M2 in BLD:
> 
> In BLD (as opposed to SpeedSolving) Do you tend to:
> A) flick the M-Slice with your ring-finger, (As in M2')
> ...


 
I do my M2s like Erik does for U perms in his PLL vid. I kind of do a slight R' to bring my right ring finger to UB and then pull it all the way through as an M2'.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 29, 2011)

toastman said:


> All you people who use M2 in BLD:
> 
> In BLD (as opposed to SpeedSolving) Do you tend to:
> A) flick the M-Slice with your ring-finger, (As in M2')
> ...


 
(R' M' r), but I've considered switching to (L M' l'). Just never took the time to switch...


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 29, 2011)

Just 2 M' with my middle finger. (Left middle finger, I do M slice turns with it).


----------



## Marcell (Apr 29, 2011)

R' r M' (using the middle finger for M'.)


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 29, 2011)

Sakarie said:


> Okey, is there an 8 move STM?
> 
> And is there a better one that works for wings and 5x5 middle edges?


 
If you care about supercube optimal then 10 is optimal (as shown by Michael). If you're not worried about supercube safe then you can do 7STM with
UF->UR->UL : F2 U' M' U2 M U' F2
If you're thinking supercube safe then you can go with the options that Michael listed above.

For wings and 5x5x5 central edges I do:

Wings UFr -> URb -> ULf :
F' R' u' R U2 R' u R U2 F

Central edges UF -> UR -> UL:
F' R' E R U2 R' E' R U2 F


----------



## Xishem (Apr 29, 2011)

Left ring M', left middle M', just like speedsolving.


----------



## kdicem (Apr 30, 2011)

Can someone please help me with the Old Pochmann Method?

Whenever I solve the edges, at least one of the top edges isn't oriented correctly. 

What am I doing wrong?! (I use T-perm and J-perms)


----------



## ilikecubing (Apr 30, 2011)

What is the best possible commutator for this,

http://i.imgur.com/1a5odl.jpg" title="Hosted by imgur.com

I'm doing U R2 (Li' U2 Li E' Li' U2 Li E) R2 U'

[Where 'i' With the L means inner layer L (sorry I'm not so familiar with the notation)]

So I know this is quite bad and there is surely a better commutator with less moves to solve that.Thanks


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 30, 2011)

ilikecubing said:


> What is the best possible commutator for this,
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/1a5odl.jpg" title="Hosted by imgur.com
> 
> ...


 
I would do F2 as the set up move: F2 [r U r'] u [r U' r'] u' F2

Lower case letter means inner layer slice.


----------



## ilikecubing (Apr 30, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> I would do F2 as the set up move: F2 [r U r'] u [r U' r'] u' F2
> 
> Lower case letter means inner layer slice.


 
Cool,you did that F2 to make white and red center pieces interchangeable right,thanks

I was being so dumb,I restricted myself to not moving the action spot,So I did a U so that the insertion can be made and R2 so that the interchange can be made,how stupid of me.

Thanks Zane


----------



## kdicem (Apr 30, 2011)

Can someone please help me with the Old Pochmann Method?

Whenever I solve the edges, at least one of the top edges isn't oriented correctly. 

What am I doing wrong?! (I use T-perm and J-perms)


----------



## mr. giggums (Apr 30, 2011)

ilikecubing said:


> What is the best possible commutator for this,
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/1a5odl.jpg" title="Hosted by imgur.com
> 
> ...


 
optimal is (u F2 u') b' (u F2 u') b
or in comm notation [u F2 u', b']
or in your notation (Ui F2 Ui') Bi' (Ui F2 Ui') Bi
or in your notation and comm notation [Ui F2 Ui', Bi']


----------



## Marcell (Apr 30, 2011)

kdicem said:


> Can someone please help me with the Old Pochmann Method?
> 
> Whenever I solve the edges, at least one of the top edges isn't oriented correctly.
> 
> What am I doing wrong?! (I use T-perm and J-perms)


 
The two possible problems that come to mind: either you already have some permuted but misoriented edges before starting the solve, or you don't set up and shoot to the top layer targets correctly.
Rule out the first possibility by getting a scramble that doesn't have any permuted but misoriented top layer edges. Then solve this scramble, and whenever you shoot to the top layer, pay close attention and check afterward if you inserted the edge correctly. If not, redo the last alg, and find the correct one.


----------



## Zane_C (May 1, 2011)

ilikecubing said:


> Cool,you did that F2 to make white and red center pieces interchangeable right,thanks


Yes, to make things simpler for myself: 
-When there are 2 targets in the _E-layer_, they will be the interchangeable pieces. (I've been doing this from the beginning so have got into a habit, u and d slices are more fingertrick friendly for me anyway)

-The only time I use the buffer in the interchange is when a target is in the D or U face.

eg. Ubl > Flu > Dbr: [r F2 r'] *b2* [r F2 r'] *b2*
eg. Ubl > Flu > Ufr: [r u2 r'] *U2* [r U2 r'] *U2*


----------



## Micael (May 1, 2011)

toastman said:


> All you people who use M2 in BLD:
> 
> In BLD (as opposed to SpeedSolving) Do you tend to:
> A) flick the M-Slice with your ring-finger, (As in M2')
> ...


 
If the piece to solve go to L slice:
l' M' L (M' and L done simultaneously -- M' with right ring and L with left hand)

If the piece to solve go to R slice:
r M' R'


----------



## DavidWoner (May 5, 2011)

Really fast Per Special alg

R' U R2 U' R' D2 R U R' D2 R' U' R


----------



## riffz (May 6, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> Really fast Per Special alg
> 
> R' U R2 U' R' D2 R U R' D2 R' U' R


 
Has been posted by me and others before, but it is awesome.


----------



## peedu (May 6, 2011)

kdicem said:


> Can someone please help me with the Old Pochmann Method?
> 
> Whenever I solve the edges, at least one of the top edges isn't oriented correctly.
> 
> What am I doing wrong?! (I use T-perm and J-perms)


 
There must be a mistake in setup move. Try to give more detailed description. Better with example. Then we can try to find out what is the problem.


Peedu


----------



## amostay2004 (May 6, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> Really fast Per Special alg
> 
> R' U R2 U' R' D2 R U R' D2 R' U' R


 
Yea I think spef was the first one who came up with/started to use this. Basically R' U R setup into an 8 move comm, with cancellations. Brilliant


----------



## toastman (May 11, 2011)

So yeah, recently I've not been doing enough BLD, focusing on speedsolving (making big improvements). I've also been practicing quite a bit of 4x4, and started learning all the 3x3 OLLs.

Currently I use Old-Pochmann, and want to move on. I was going to wait until my PB was better, but I've decided to move on. My previous attempt at trying M2 didn't get far, as I was trying to learn it by "algorithms".

WRONG.

When pairing Dedges on a 4x4 (if you suck like I do), you spend a lot of time "flipping" edges, or doing "set-up, solve, undo". You don't need algs, it's intuitive. When I realised this is how all the L and R slice stickers worked in M2 -> Eureka. It's so easy! I only need to learn the 3 "special" algs for the awkward M-Slice stickers and I'm there.

Another Eureka moment I had was when I decided to start trying the TuRBo algs. There's only 8, and I realised that in addition to 2 of them being U-PLL, 2 are basically OLLs that I know. Dayamn, without trying I already know half the algs. And the other 4 are basically variants of "Sexy-M-Sexy".

Overall, I think I'm going to give TuRBo a shot and look for another corner method as well. Sweet!


----------



## riffz (May 15, 2011)

I posted this in the Puzzle Theory probability thread but I feel like I should link to it here:

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...ability-Thread&p=576245&viewfull=1#post576245


----------



## riffz (May 15, 2011)

I'd like to start practicing 4BLD, so I have been considering enhancing my image system by using Person Action Object. Does it really make a difference to differentiate between persons and objects? Couldn't you save yourself a lot of trouble and just use the same set of images for both the person and the object?


----------



## toastman (May 16, 2011)

riffz said:


> I'd like to start practicing 4BLD, so I have been considering enhancing my image system by using Person Action Object. Does it really make a difference to differentiate between persons and objects? Couldn't you save yourself a lot of trouble and just use the same set of images for both the person and the object?


 
You could. The benefit I get is I always know what "number" I'm up to. If I'm memoing edges, am on my second "verb" and find I've solved the buffer, I know I have to look for a solved or flipped pair.

Personally I found that coming up with the list of "people" was way harder than the list of "objects". Especially for tricky letters like U. Coming up with verbs is the worst (I've barely got 10%).

I'll post my mega-mega list when I'm done... but it's going to be a long while yet.


----------



## amostay2004 (May 18, 2011)

Wooooooooooooowww I deserve a major facepalm.

I've been teaching this kid (rubiksarlen here) a lot of BLD stuff for some time now, and I told him that Y perm affects the centres of 4x4 and asked him to count the Us and U's to prove it. Today he asked me, 'how about the corner parity fix (PLL parity + T perm)? T perm has an extra U' turn as well'. Then in my head I went 'lol nah' for a few seconds before it dawned on me....he's right! 

All this while I've been doing the corner parity swap right after solving corners before solving centres without realising that both PLL parity and T perm affects the centres! So that may be the reason why I had a lot of DNFs with some centres off all this while O.O And I didn't notice at all that all my solves with corner parity are DNFs. So now I know to do the corner swap AFTER solving centres :fp

Oh well, I guess sometimes you learn from noobs too ;P


----------



## qqwref (May 19, 2011)

You don't even need to count U turns, anything that does an even permutation on the corners must affect centers in some way


----------



## TMOY (May 20, 2011)

Advice to all big cube BLD solvers: if you own a supercube, try all your BLD algs on it before actually using them during BLD solves, so that you will know their exact effect on centers. That migh save you similar DNFs.


----------



## cmhardw (May 25, 2011)

TMOY said:


> Advice to all big cube BLD solvers: if you own a supercube, try all your BLD algs on it before actually using them during BLD solves, so that you will know their exact effect on centers. That migh save you similar DNFs.


 
I completely agree with this. I also recommend doing supercube BLD solves. It gives you some useful perspective on regular big cube BLD solving.


----------



## riffz (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm trying to make speed optimal comms for a couple bad edge cycles (and their reflections along M). I have some ideas but I'm hoping someone can maybe find something better.

*DF -> RD -> FR*

u' R2 [U M' U', R] R2 u --> u' R2 U M' U' R U M U' R u

b [U' M2 U, R] b' --> b U' M2 U R U' M2 U R' b'

*DF -> RD -> FL*

u' R2 [U M' U', R'] R2 u --> u' R2 U M' U' R' U M U' R' u

b L' U' [M', U2] U L b' --> b L' U' M' U2 M U' L b'


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 8, 2011)

Ryan, here was my practice session this morning (3BLD):

1:47.05
1:44.61
1:14.78
DNF
1:06.89
*1:00.99*
1:58.46

So close, but no cigar! I don't know if I'll have more time to devote to serious practice tonight, but I will tomorrow morning. So you've got the rest of the day for our race!


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 8, 2011)

> So you've got the rest of the day for our race!


What are you guys racing to? Sub-1 single?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 8, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> Ryan, here was my practice session this morning (3BLD):
> 
> 1:47.05
> 1:44.61
> ...


 
Oh crap. Uhm, I'll go do some solves. I figured I'd have a few days . Apparently not.


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 8, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> What are you guys racing to? Sub-1 single?



Yeah, we've each had only maybe 3 or so sub-60s, so we're racing each other to our next one. The first person to get a sub-60 wins a cookie from the other at our next competition (if I win I demand chocolate chip! lol)



RyanReese09 said:


> Oh crap. Uhm, I'll go do some solves. I figured I'd have a few days . Apparently not.


 
I'm trying hard to push myself on my solves, and as you can see it either comes out close to 2 minutes, or sub-1:20 or even sub1:10. I'll have to work on my consistency for sure, but I'm definitely trying to give you some competition here!

Good luck!


----------



## Marcell (Jun 9, 2011)

riffz said:


> I'm trying to make speed optimal comms for a couple bad edge cycles (and their reflections along M). I have some ideas but I'm hoping someone can maybe find something better.


DF-RD-FR
b U'M2U R U'M2U R' b'
DF-RD-FL
F' R U'M2U R U'M2U R2 F


----------



## riffz (Jun 9, 2011)

Marcell said:


> DF-RD-FR
> b U'M2U R U'M2U R' b'
> DF-RD-FL
> F' R U'M2U R U'M2U R2 F


 
I had the first one in my post, but I assume you're just posting what you use for each.

Second one is pretty nice. Not sure if it's faster than u' R2 U M' U' R' U M U' R' u for me so I'll have to time it.


----------



## lucarubik (Jun 9, 2011)

why does everyone use DF as buffer?
isnt better U..?


----------



## aronpm (Jun 9, 2011)

I think that a U buffer, probably UF, is best because of <M,U> and <R,U> algs, but I think DF is fast too, and it's a very easy transition from M2.


----------



## riffz (Jun 9, 2011)

I actually think DF is possibly better than UF if you don't use a lot of <R,U> algs, as it leaves the U face free, but if you take the time to learn lots of speed optimal <R,U> algs then UF is probably better. Also keep in mind that for DF you can just do x to setup a lot of <R,U> cases.

Anyway, as Aron said, the reason I chose it was because it was just an easy transition from M2 for me.


----------



## riffz (Jun 10, 2011)

<DavidWoner> x R U' R U R' U' M' U R U' r' U R' x' fasts


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 10, 2011)

riffz said:


> <DavidWoner> x R U' R U R' U' M' U R U' r' U R' x' fasts


 
Isn't that just TuRBo?


----------



## riffz (Jun 10, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> Isn't that just TuRBo?


 
Seeing as it doesn't solve pieces on one face, I'm inclined to say no.


----------



## Marcell (Jun 10, 2011)

Erm... If turbo could only solve pieces on one face, turbo users would have a hard time solving fully scrambled cubes.
This alg sets up the third edge to the same face and solves the 3-cycle there. So it really is turbo. Also, it is fast, thanks for sharing.


----------



## riffz (Jun 10, 2011)

Marcell said:


> Erm... If turbo could only solve pieces on one face, turbo users would have a hard time solving fully scrambled cubes.
> This alg sets up the third edge to the same face and solves the 3-cycle there. So it really is turbo. Also, it is fast, thanks for sharing.


 
I understand how turbo works. I thought he had maybe looked at the alg without a cube with him and was asking if it was a turbo algorithm. Kind of a strange question to ask, that's all.


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 10, 2011)

Completely random and self serving, but I just bought a mini QJ and two QJ 4x4's, yay! Can't wait until they come in!  More 4x4 BLD sub-5 solves here I come!


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 10, 2011)

> Completely random and self serving, but I just bought a mini QJ and two QJ 4x4's, yay! Can't wait until they come in! More 4x4 BLD sub-5 solves here I come!


GOGOGO Sub-4


----------



## Julian (Jun 12, 2011)

Here's an idea I just had for 4BLD edges, using r2.

Your buffer is DFr, and your last target is LFd. You had an odd number of edge targets, so after you shoot to LFd, you'll do the edge parity:
r2 D' L' F l' U2 l' U2 F2 ... etc.
Then you'll be done with edges.

OR you could set up your last target to FUr (in this case the setup would be L' U'), do an x rotation, and perform the parity alg:
l' U2 l' U2 ... r' U2 l2
Then do an x', undo the setup moves (U L), and you're done.

Does anybody do this?


----------



## tim (Jun 13, 2011)

Julian said:


> Does anybody do this?


 
I have no idea why I haven't used it yet. It seems so obvious and it's especially useful for the M-slice targets. So, thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 13, 2011)

I tried something new last night while doing my 5x5x5BLD solves for the weekly competition. At first I thought it would help, but then I found that I was HORRIBLY wrong in that assumption.

I've recently been on an Eminem kick, listening to a lot of his more inspirational songs like Not Afraid, Like Toy Soldiers, Sing for the Moment, Mockingbird, Beautiful, etc..

These songs really pump me up and motivate me to be AWESOME!  So, I figured I would loop them all on a track while doing some of my 5x5x5BLD solves this week. It turned out that Eminem (and I think hip hop/rap in general) is a HORRIBLE choice for me when doing BLD solves.

I found that doing solves while listening to these songs was extremely difficult. In the session where I was listening to these songs I DNF'd 1 solve, and I got 2 successful ones.

DNF (16:28.56) memo in 10:45ish
15:58.49 (unsure of memo time, but probably 9:30ish)
17:35.53 (memo in 10:47.xx)

The DNF was off by two permuted but disoriented midges. I had cycled incorrectly and flipped them in the process.

What I found so difficult about these solves is that I have a problem with sub-vocalizing my memorization while also imagining the images. I know that this is a problem I have, as the memory sports group have told me flat out to stop doing this. I found out quickly that it's very difficult to sub-vocalize while also listening to rap/hip hop 

One thing I think is cool is that these solves felt very reminiscent of a competition room, where you can hear the talking around you. Before I would wear my earmuffs I could still hear the talking around me, and it was quite difficult to focus. So, in short, I feel that listening to rap/hip hop while doing big cube BLD solves is a great way to work on distraction training! I also think it's a good way to better learn to visualize your journeys without sub-vocalizing the interactions (because you HAVE to if you want any hope of getting through your memo!)

Has anyone else tried listening to rap/hip hop while doing BLD solves? Was your experience similar or different?


----------



## AJ Blair (Jun 13, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> I tried something new last night while doing my 5x5x5BLD solves for the weekly competition. At first I thought it would help, but then I found that I was HORRIBLY wrong in that assumption.
> 
> I've recently been on an Eminem kick, listening to a lot of his more inspirational songs like Not Afraid, Like Toy Soldiers, Sing for the Moment, Mockingbird, Beautiful, etc..
> 
> ...


 
I haven't done it with hip hop or rap, but I have memo'd with classic rock and SNL....extremely difficult with both...DNF every single time...


----------



## tim (Jun 14, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> What I found so difficult about these solves is that I have a problem with sub-vocalizing my memorization while also imagining the images. I know that this is a problem I have, as the memory sports group have told me flat out to stop doing this. I found out quickly that it's very difficult to sub-vocalize while also listening to rap/hip hop



So, you might use rap during practice to eliminate your sub-vocalization problem. I'm also struggling with sub-vocalizing my images. Any suggestions would be appreciated.



cmhardw said:


> Has anyone else tried listening to rap/hip hop while doing BLD solves? Was your experience similar or different?



I listen to all kinds of music (including rap) while doing BLD solves. And I've yet to find a song which successfully distracts me from it. I seem to memo a bit faster and more secure when I listen to rock songs (especially SOAD), though. But that might be just a coincidence.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 14, 2011)

Chris, No Love is a great song too . I can't memo when their is distraction. Well, I can it just goes slower. I should start listening to music while BLDing.


----------



## Escher (Jun 14, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> Has anyone else tried listening to rap/hip hop while doing BLD solves? Was your experience similar or different?


 
I'm not that much of a bld solver, but whenever I BLD I'll be listening to hip-hop, stuff like Jehst and Roots Manuva and Tech9. I do use visual memo though, so it could just be there's no 'interference' as there is since you have words/images associated to pieces?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 14, 2011)

Very fascinating, Chris. I also have a problem with vocalizing. When I memorized my square-1 matrices, I memorized a number of them semi-vocally, so the images weren't clear. Those are the ones I've forgotten - I remember all of the pure image ones very clearly. It's really hard to resist vocalizing.

And I actually find that even with conversations around me, I can often vocalize fairly easily. I'm fairly good at tuning out the conversations, unless they're completely irresistibly interesting.

I really feel that vocalizing is my biggest problem with memorizing.


----------



## aronpm (Jun 14, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> I also think it's a good way to better learn to visualize your journeys without sub-vocalizing the interactions (because you HAVE to if you want any hope of getting through your memo!)


 


Mike Hughey said:


> I really feel that vocalizing is my biggest problem with memorizing.


 
I feel that vocalizing is my biggest strength in memorizing. All of my memo systems (4, 5, 7, multi, not 3) use it. It's why I describe my method as "location-based sentences". I don't visualize the actual action happening unless it's hard to memorize (but even then, it might not be an actual visible event; in that case, I just suck it up and deal with it  ), which allows me to basically use my 3bld audio/word sentence memo for everything, but it's less efficient obviously, because I start sentences with things like "In my bedroom..." or "At the front door..."

But related to Chris' question, I used to listen to the music while doing 5bld (mostly soft music like The Beatles) but I stopped doing that. I also used to practice without headphones and with the TV on, but I stopped that too. It wasn't really 'distracting' for me, but I'd rather do it without sound.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 14, 2011)

What is vocalizing? Should I be doing it?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 14, 2011)

Wow, Aron, that's interesting. I definitely vocalize on 3x3x3 BLD, and I consider that a plus. It's fast for very short sequences. I am essentially doing a sentence myself for 3x3x3 BLD edges, vocalized, although I also sometimes get the images as well. For corners I use the auditory loop, which is not a sentence, just words.

So perhaps I should try intentionally vocalizing sentences for bigger cubes; maybe it would be much faster. You've shown that 4x4x4 is really still a quite small cube; maybe Chris and I have the wrong idea by thinking we need something as big as image memorization to deal with such a small amount of data. When Chris started using this technique, a 4x4x4 seemed like a lot of data; now our perception has changed so much that it seems almost tiny.


----------



## toastman (Jun 14, 2011)

aronpm said:


> I feel that vocalizing is my biggest strength in memorizing. All of my memo systems (4, 5, 7, multi, not 3) use it. It's why I describe my method as "location-based sentences". I don't visualize the actual action happening unless it's hard to memorize (but even then, it might not be an actual visible event; in that case, I just suck it up and deal with it  ), which allows me to basically use my 3bld audio/word sentence memo for everything, but it's less efficient obviously, because I start sentences with things like "In my bedroom..." or "At the front door..."


 
Different Strokes 'eh. Me, I simply can't seem to do vocalisation/sentences. Even for basic 3BLD where I'm currently trying sentences for edges and "audio loops" of single syllable words for edges.
I find sentences way faster than images... but they just don't stick. E.g.
Location 1, Bathroom, UTWPRX - If I say "Uma Thurman Whips some Rocks", even if I repeat it a bunch of times, I'll likely forget it. But if I picture her, in a leather suit and a whip and some rocks, it sticks hard. Even boring ones stick, as long as I have the image:

3BLD, I *forget* about half the time I do sentences, but have memoed 3 cubes with made-up images no problemo, recall was very easy. In fact, I was almost going ask you guys how the hell you managed to do it with sentenses in the Q+A thread. I guess people's brains work differently (like those dudes who can do visual memo of a 7x7).

*BUT*, I haven't yet done your trick of adding the LOCATION to the sentence. Will try a few tonight.

-=-=-=-

Also, tried a few solves recently with some death metal (MESHUGGAH!) thrashing just to see if I could do it. Very very hard and I found it good distraction training. When I turned everything off, my next solve felt SO EASY.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 14, 2011)

I find the biggest destraction factor in the music is the actual language it is in, not the type of music.

If i cannot understand it it is just "noise".
If i can understand it but it is not my native language: no problem
Native language (Dutch) is definately most distracting, especially when it is slow songs or just regular speech.


----------



## toastman (Jun 14, 2011)

toastman said:


> *BUT*, I haven't yet done your trick of adding the LOCATION to the sentence. Will try a few tonight.


 
GOD DAMN! THIS WORKS DUDE! THANKS! SMAAAAAASHED my old PB tonight.
5 solves, Memo was fine for 4 of them (one of them I forgot to do it properly).

OK, you do it like this.
WKSELF - A WiKi SEws a LoaF. Location 1, my bathroom...

Old way: Imagine the big wikipedia logo, sitting on the can in my bathroom, with a needle and thread sewing a loaf of bread... If you can. It's tricky, but if you can do it, it sticks.
Fail way: "Just try and remember that sentence, and it's in the bathroom". FAIL. After doing corners, my mind would be blank. If I was lucky and patient I'd step through the alphabet and something would stick.
NEW WAY: Memo the sentence "In the bathroom, a wiki sews a loaf".
So when you get to it, your brain goes "In the bathroom... what... oh yeah, in the bathroom a wiki sews a loaf". I don't know how it works, but it just works.

Good news is I could just pick locations at random, well before starting the solve. On my 4th one I picked my sink and my dishwasher, "locations" which I'd not used before. Seemed to work OK, but my "normal" locations were way easy.

I also repeated each sentence in my head 2-3 times to lock it in. Probably didn't need to.
For me, I don't think this will go so well for MultiBLD, but for 3BLD, yeah, it's fast as hell. Memoed 10 edge targets in 1:20. Used to take me up to 3 minutes.

THANKS ARONPM! You too Hug-hey! I'm going to be smashing some PBs!


----------



## lucarubik (Jun 14, 2011)

easy question
ive noticed that 5x5 BLD shouldnt be anything i cant do since ive already solved it with comms and memo is about 2 3x3 and a 4x4, i dont even have a 5x5 but anyway, is there any parity problem, like an only one middle edge fliped or something?


----------



## irontwig (Jun 14, 2011)

You can only get 4x4 parities; the midges work like those on a 3x3.


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 14, 2011)

lucarubik said:


> easy question
> ive noticed that 5x5 BLD shouldnt be anything i cant do since ive already solved it with comms and memo is about 2 3x3 and a 4x4, i dont even have a 5x5 but anyway, is there any parity problem, like an only one middle edge fliped or something?


-There's the wing parity just like on the 4x4.

-And there's the parity which is associated with the 3x3 (odd midge and odd corner swaps). 
However, when you apply the 3x3 PLL alg to fix this parity, some wings are upset. (Which needs to be dealt with by a separate alg)

As irontwig said, the midges and corners work exactly the same as a 3x3.


----------



## lucarubik (Jun 14, 2011)

I see
that second parity you are talking about seems hard zane, any idea to solve it? cause if i solve the last corner with OP i mess everything


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 14, 2011)

So for 5bld if you memo the cube, execute in something like

Corners
+ Centers
X Centers
Midges
Wings

(Midges and centers might be swapped, haven't decided)

What step will I need the parity alg. What is it? What should I do when I have it? THe M slice would be off so I'd have to fix that. I know one parity alg for switching the two wings as in 4bld, so I assume I'd apply tht if I have parity after wings.


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 14, 2011)

lucarubik said:


> I see
> that second parity you are talking about seems hard zane, any idea to solve it? cause if i solve the last corner with OP i mess everything


 
If you swap UB and UL edges with an R-perm to fix parity, then those wings will also be swapped. 
To put the wings back where they were, you can do B U' B' (Rw2 F2 U2 r2 U2 F2 Rw2) B U B'.


----------



## lucarubik (Jun 14, 2011)

thanks, as i said i dont have a 5x5 right here but as soon as posible Ill try that alg


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 15, 2011)

Wow, I'm surprised by the sub-vocalizing opinions here. Aron, that's crazy that you actually use this to your _advantage_! I've been consistently told by the memory sports experts that sub-vocalizing when using an image based method is to be avoided as much as possible. I've recently gotten to the point where I can do this in spurts, maybe even as long as 2 locations (6 images) with very minimal sub-vocalizing. Some of my locations, though, I narrate in all the relevant detail the action that happens in the location 

Mike, that's very interesting that you still remember all the square-1 translation matrices that you memorized purely visually, but not the ones done vocally. Have you gone back and tried to re-memorize the forgotten ones again? I imagine relearning them would be much easier than deriving them the first time.

Wow... This talk of a 4x4x4 not being very much information to memorize vocally or visually, basically without images, makes me feel so n00b  I have a hard time using single syllable words to memorize a full 3x3x3. If I use words for both corners and edges I find that I struggle to remember it all. Either I will forget the entirety of the corners phrases, or I will poorly memorize the edges phrase and have huge gaps, and sometimes I even intertwine parts of each into one larger, incorrect, memorization.

I still feel like a 4x4x4 is enough information that, for me at least, a larger image and corner word system is completely _necessary_ to being able to memorize it relatively quickly 

To those who also said that they are working on trying to limit or reduce their sub-vocalizing I will continue to try to use rap music in my practice (Tim I think that's a good idea). I'll try to report on how it goes.

P.S. Ryan thanks for the song, I added it to my grooveshark list


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 15, 2011)

Lose yourself is also another great one. I forgot to mention that when I posted .


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 15, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Lose yourself is also another great one. I forgot to mention that when I posted .


 
Already got that one 

My playlist is:
No Love, Soldier, Beautiful, Never Enough, Cleaning out my closet, Mosh, Talkin' 2 Myself, Like Toy Soldiers, Stan, Sing for the Moment, Just Lose It, When I'm Gone, Drop the World, Mockingbird, Lose Yourself, Not Afraid

If anyone has any suggestions of _any_ inspirational or motivational songs for BLD solving please post them! I'm collecting a huge play list! (Thanks to those who have already posted songs!)


----------



## qqwref (Jun 15, 2011)

As far as distractions go, I wonder if it might be worth going a bit further than rap, and actually using something nonmusical. I'm thinking specifically of speeches - a TED talk, a political debate, a podcast. Ideally it would be something you're vaguely interested in, because then it would mimic actual competition noise. Your subconscious would go "ooh! I wanna listen", but you'd have to try a bit harder to tell it not to.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 15, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> Mike, that's very interesting that you still remember all the square-1 translation matrices that you memorized purely visually, but not the ones done vocally. Have you gone back and tried to re-memorize the forgotten ones again? I imagine relearning them would be much easier than deriving them the first time.


They're really easy to relearn - I've relearned most of them now, and I should have the rest by this weekend. The nice thing is that this time it's easy for me to identify the ones I vocalized (they're the ones I don't remember!), so I can make it a point to really image them this time. They'll probably stick much better now.



qqwref said:


> As far as distractions go, I wonder if it might be worth going a bit further than rap, and actually using something nonmusical. I'm thinking specifically of speeches - a TED talk, a political debate, a podcast. Ideally it would be something you're vaguely interested in, because then it would mimic actual competition noise. Your subconscious would go "ooh! I wanna listen", but you'd have to try a bit harder to tell it not to.


Many years ago, Chris mentioned listening to standup comedy. I'm surprised he hasn't mentioned it again lately in this context. For me, that's just about the worst thing for distraction training, as long as it's really good. The problem is that's often hard to find.

Chester and Andrew Kang in the same room is the one thing that's worse than that.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 15, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> Already got that one
> 
> My playlist is:
> No Love, Soldier, Beautiful, Never Enough, Cleaning out my closet, Mosh, Talkin' 2 Myself, Like Toy Soldiers, Stan, Sing for the Moment, Just Lose It, When I'm Gone, Drop the World, Mockingbird, Lose Yourself, Not Afraid
> ...


 
I could give you my running playlist. Only like 13 songs (will be around 100 soon, since I refuse to run my October marathon listening to the same 13 songs ). It's full of pump up songs and "jammy". Mostly pop. but there is 1 metal, 2 hard rock, rest are pop..ish.

It's great running songs to pump you up.

But yeah, what is vocalizing? I'm interested.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh, and I currently need more roman rooms. I only have 11, 12th cube can be done normal BLD style.

Here are my rooms.

My bedroom
Erics bedroom
Brandons bedroom (older older brother)
Basement
Living room
Kitchen (6)

Now I go to the places I work, from first to present
KFC lobby
Dairy queen lobby
Anytime fitness "lobby" (9)

Now to where I workout
Model A gym lobby

Now to my grandmas basement (11). 

I was thinking, for those of you who know, the super mario 64 (Nintendo) main castle entrance room for my 12th room (courtesy of Statue)

I need 3 more ideas though. Any suggestions? Video games even, whatever.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 15, 2011)

Super Mario Galaxy observatory? got 6 easy places for items in the main level sectinos just there.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 15, 2011)

As reference here are the games I've played.

Starcraft Brood War
Diablo I and II
Zelda Link to the past
Super smash bros (n64)
Super Mario 64 (n64)
Golden Eye (N64)
Mario Kart (n64)

Some other random N64 games.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 15, 2011)

You could do the circular 2nd floor corridor on SM64, maybe the castle from LTTP. not really sure what to use from those games...


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 15, 2011)

It doesn't haveto be video games, I just figured I'd throw it out there.

Other places would be nice. I spent a good portion of tonight trying tothink of good ideas but in the end the only one I'm going to end up using is the super mario castle entrance.


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 15, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> I need 3 more ideas though. Any suggestions? Video games even, whatever.


You can use your school, and the path you take to your current locations. The routes don't literally need to be 'rooms'.


----------



## riffz (Jun 15, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> But yeah, what is vocalizing? I'm interested.


 
I think vocalizing is referring to describing with words (in your head) the interactions between your images instead of only visualizing it. It would definitely slow you down if you use images, but the reason it helps aron is that he uses sentences, so he isn't visualizing anything.

Also, someone (can't be bothered to scroll up and check) was commenting on the fact that associating sentences with rooms instead of images seems strange, but if you understand why rooms work so well, it's really not curious. Associating a room with images OR a sentence simply creates an association and opens more neural pathways to the same memory.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 15, 2011)

I vocalize right now. I imagine it in my head but I also say the sentence associating with each location in my head. It's part of how I drill it. I don't see anything wrong with it, I actually think I'd be worse without it.


----------



## tim (Jun 15, 2011)

The "*sub*-vocalization" Chris mentioned is, when you first say the associated word of a piece/number/card/whatever in your head before you see the associated image. It's definitely faster if you'd see the image immediately. This has nothing to do with those noob sentence methods some people use.


----------



## riffz (Jun 15, 2011)

Ah ok.



tim said:


> This has nothing to do with those *noob sentence methods* some people use.



Yea. Aron and Bill are such nubs.


----------



## blah (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks for ruining it.


----------



## riffz (Jun 15, 2011)

blah said:


> Thanks for ruining it.


 
What?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 15, 2011)

riffz said:


> What?


 
I have a feeling Tim was being sarcastic .


----------



## tim (Jun 15, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> I have a feeling Tim was being sarcastic .


 
I wasn't totally sarcastic. "Sub-Vocalizing" is a term often used by the "professional" memory athletes. And these guys use pure images* (at least I haven't heard anything else yet). So, I tried to draw a clear line by using the word "noob" (in contrast to "professional") for other methods based on words or sentences. But, of course, it wasn't meant as an offense, since some of these methods have proven to be super-awesome.

* Some people mention that they feel, hear or smell their images. That still counts as imagination, though.


----------



## qqwref (Jun 15, 2011)

"Noob" isn't the same thing as "beginner"/"newbie"/"amateur", though. It has a connotation of someone who is so incompetent that nobody is even close to respecting them. If you want a contrast with "professional", I'd say "amateur" is the best word to use.


----------



## riffz (Jun 15, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> I have a feeling Tim was being sarcastic .


 
Yes, I was 99% sure of this, but my worry on forums like this are that some actual noobs won't detect the sarcasm and get a wrong impression. So I added to it.


----------



## riffz (Jun 16, 2011)

Are the lunhui or Zhanchi any good for BLD?

Currently I still use an F2 because I tend to overshoot with a guhong. I just got an A5 recently but I haven't had time to mod it.


----------



## evogler (Jun 16, 2011)

Does anyone do one-handed BH? After learning BH, I don't feel like using any other blind methods, but all the slice moves feel really awkward.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 16, 2011)

evogler said:


> Does anyone do one-handed BH? After learning BH, I don't feel like using any other blind methods, but all the slice moves feel really awkward.


 
Yes, I do one-handed BH. I find it works really nice to do an M' move by pushing at FU with my thumb, with my second finger at BLU, my third finger at BRU, and my fifth finger along the bottom (DLF, DL, DLB). I guess it's not going to win any speed records, but it's fast enough for me.

M is a little harder and definitely not fast, but still not terrible - fifth finger still in the same place, thumb and palm of hand/base of thumb holding FLU and FRU, pulling with index finger at BU. I do wonder sometimes if I shouldn't do (M')x3 instead, though - it seems like it might be faster, because M' is really quite good.


----------



## evogler (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks, Mike! It took me a minute to figure those positions out, but now after some more experimenting I'm finding my M' speed picking up a bit. 
I guess I will work on OHBH.


----------



## Sakarie (Jun 17, 2011)

I think that there is no better corners method than BH for OH, but perhaps Turbo is better for edges? Setups to U-perm makes it a lot fewer slice-moves. (But I do know that Turbo isn't just U-perms.)


----------



## toastman (Jun 18, 2011)

riffz said:


> Are the lunhui or Zhanchi any good for BLD?



Well, I'll tell ya one thing about the Lunhui, for me it's near *impossible* to pop.
That said though, to me it feels similar to my Guhong. If you tend to overshoot with your Guhong, I'd imagine you'd have similar problems with the Lunhui.

Your milage may vary. I am very slow.


----------



## toastman (Jun 18, 2011)

Recently for 3BLD I've switched to sentence memo for edges ("vocalized") + "audio loop" for corners. It's very fast, but I often have recall issues with the 2nd "set" of edge words.

Question: Those of you who memo edges with sentences, do you:
1) Create 2 sentences of ~3 words?
2) Create one long sentence (of ~6 words)

I think I may have been doing it wrong (creating 2 sentences).


----------



## riffz (Jun 19, 2011)

toastman said:


> Recently for 3BLD I've switched to sentence memo for edges ("vocalized") + "audio loop" for corners. It's very fast, but I often have recall issues with the 2nd "set" of edge words.
> 
> Question: Those of you who memo edges with sentences, do you:
> 1) Create 2 sentences of ~3 words?
> ...


 
I think it's better to wing it. If the next pair you get fits well with the sentence you're already forming, add to it. Otherwise start another sentence.


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 22, 2011)

I just received the two QJ 4x4's and the one mini-QJ 4x4 that I ordered. I plan on making all of them blindfold cubes (and will probably make a supercube out of one of them to replace my _horrible_ 4x4 supercube that I have now). I'm so excited! I feel like a kid on Christmas morning!


----------



## Cool Frog (Jun 23, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> I just received the two QJ 4x4's and the one mini-QJ 4x4 that I ordered. I plan on making all of them blindfold cubes (and will probably make a supercube out of one of them to replace my _horrible_ 4x4 supercube that I have now). I'm so excited! I feel like a kid on Christmas morning!


 
I have this image ingrained in my head of you doing :angryface: and breaking a center on your cube.

Excited on starting BLD (Tomorrow marks the beginning of the end) Just figured out columns and cyclic shifts just the per specials (That I can use some awesome not efficient at all alg I came up with) D:[(R U R' U')x3, D2]


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 23, 2011)

Chris, 

don't you find the mini QJ too fast for a BLD cube?
Mine is so loose (straight out of the box) that you run the risk of spinning a layer just by putting it down on the table.

Cool Frog, I also use (R U R' U')3 in some comms (Not in BLD but in Heise or casual solving) and I like them a lot.
They may not be move-efficient but they are still quite fast and so straightforward that I think they could still be an very usefull comm type for BLD.


----------



## riffz (Jun 23, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> don't you find the mini QJ too fast for a BLD cube?
> Mine is so loose (straight out of the box) that you run the risk of spinning a layer just by putting it down on the table.


 
Neither of the QJs I've owned have been loose out of the box.


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 23, 2011)

The first mini QJ I owned was absolutely perfect out of the box (after a short breaking in period). I never lubed it or even did anything to prepare it, and it was a wonderful cube for about a year and a half. The mini I just bought is so tight I can barely spin it. I've basically drowned it in Maru lube, and am even debating cracking it open to see if there are any screws I can adjust to loosen it up a bit. I think it will eventually break in nicely, it did fairly well just adding the Maru lube.

The actual full size QJ cubes are a bit looser right out of the box. I drowned one of them in maru lube (it was a bit tighter than the other) and now it is a bit too loose. I will try to adjust to it, but I may end up taking it apart and cleaning the lube off a bit. The other QJ I have not lubed at all, and it is a bit too tight for my liking, but from my experience with my old mini QJ (the one that was AWESOME) it was also a bit too tight at first and quickly broke in relatively nicely.

Basically I am breaking in 3 cubes at the same time, and will use the best of the 3 for my 4BLD cube at Worlds. I may even try buying some other kinds of 4x4's to see what I can get.

Anyone have any ideas for a good 4BLD cube?


----------



## qqwref (Jun 26, 2011)

Thought this was interesting - I don't have any records of people successfully completing the following number of cubes in multi-BLD:
*19*, 22, 23, 28, 29, 31, 32, 33, 34, ...
19 is the weird one, since many people have attempted 20.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 26, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> The mini I just bought is so tight I can barely spin it. I've basically drowned it in Maru lube, and am even debating cracking it open to see if there are any screws I can adjust to loosen it up a bit. I think it will eventually break in nicely, it did fairly well just adding the Maru lube.



Maru lube does not help with the breaking in of a cube. Use jigaloo, or CRC if you don't have that. And yes you can loosen the core but you have to be very very careful, the slightest turn of the screw loosens it a lot.


----------



## riffz (Jun 26, 2011)

CRC loosened my QJ way too much. I recommend Jig-a-loo to work in a QJ. Dan also says its better.


----------



## sa11297 (Jun 26, 2011)

which method is considered the fastest for bld?


----------



## NeedReality (Jun 26, 2011)

sa11297 said:


> which method is considered the fastest for bld?


 
Freestyle.


----------



## sa11297 (Jun 26, 2011)

NeedReality said:


> Freestyle.


 
link? info?


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jun 28, 2011)

Was wondering how feasible it would be to use some 5-cycles in solves? I'm looking at using the occasional one for edges on 3BLD, but only when its easy and obvious, and mostly still use 3-cycles. I've generated algs for all 5-cycles involving U layer edges and DF (my buffer is DF btw), it didn't take long as there is only 30 non-isomorphic cases. Most of them are optimal <M,U> algs generated by Ron's solver. I'm only thinking of learning 8 cases to start with, and maybe more later if it is working well. There are 3 'shapes' you can get on U (I call them C, Z and 4), and I figure it should be easy to recognise if all the stickers are on U (eg. DF UF UR UB UL), or all not on U (eg. DF FU RU LU BU), which gives 6 cases. Also going to learn M' U M U' and (M' U M U')*2 cases, since the algs are so sexy.

Opinions? I can provide all the algs if anyone wants. Also, could be fun for someone interested in BLD and also Roux, since it covers a subset of LSE (also L5E, though I don't know much about how that fits in), though it wouldn't be too practical for that.


----------



## aronpm (Jun 28, 2011)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Was wondering how feasible it would be to use some 5-cycles in solves?


 
Sure, _some_. Like M' U M U'. Using all 5-cycles is just not feasible. Ever.


----------



## riffz (Jun 28, 2011)

Even if you only learned 5 cycles involving all 4 U edges it would still be 384 cases. It's simply not feasible. Even the 4 movers would be so rare that I wouldn't bother. My opinion on Roux is worthless, though.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 16, 2011)

Random idea I just had for people trying to multi a number of cubes that feels "awkward" (such as an odd number if you normally break them into groups of 2): bring a solved cube (or two if you need). You can put it near the beginning or middle, whatever you feel is best, but I suggest actually memorizing it (as a "solved cube (on a table by itself)" image) so you don't lose track.

I don't actually know whether this is allowed in competition or not, but it could help in practice.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 16, 2011)

I would think it's allowed. Other events let you have a cube on the table just sitting there. Why not multi?


----------



## Evan Liu (Aug 2, 2011)

100 people have now officially gotten a 4BLD success. 

(Matthew Sheerin was the latest, at Guildford Summer Open)


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 6, 2011)

What are some fast Per Special algs? I don't particularly enjoy the optimals.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 6, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> What are some fast Per Special algs? I don't particularly enjoy the optimals.


 
Bad.


----------



## aronpm (Aug 6, 2011)

R' U R2 U' R' D2 R U R' D2 R' U' R

(two move setup to A9)


----------



## riffz (Aug 6, 2011)

A lot of moves but for the per specials with 2 pieces on U I just do D' [U2, R' F' R2 F R] D for example.


----------



## Cubenovice (Aug 6, 2011)

aronpm said:


> R' U R2 U' R' D2 R U R' D2 R' U' R



using the above on a solved cube to set up a Per Special

solve via *D'* (B U B' U')3 D2 (B U B' U')3 D2 *D*

set up moves in bold
offcourse you recognise the 6 sexy moves in there ;-)


----------



## qqwref (Aug 6, 2011)

Eww, that's a LOT of moves.

At the very least (if you don't know optimal/speed-optimal commutators) you should be using something like D' (R2 U' R2 U R2) D2 (R2 U' R2 U R2) D'...


----------



## Cubenovice (Aug 6, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Eww, that's a LOT of moves.
> 
> At the very least (if you don't know optimal/speed-optimal commutators) you should be using something like D' (R2 U' R2 U R2) D2 (R2 U' R2 U R2) D'...


 
I know... And I probably should...
But this was the first thing I came up with when I learned about commutators so it is pretty special to me (pun intended)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 7, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Eww, that's a LOT of moves.
> 
> At the very least (if you don't know optimal/speed-optimal commutators) you should be using something like D' (R2 U' R2 U R2) D2 (R2 U' R2 U R2) D'...


 
I'm sure Chris would be disappointed in me, but this is the kind of thing I use for Per specials (except I do it upside down, with Us instead of Ds and Ds instead of Us). I got used to it years ago when I learned from Macky's old BLD document, and I just couldn't break the habit. I'm sure it would take at least 10,000 practice repetitions of a Per special for me to even start to get close to my speed with this alg, so after trying Per specials for a few months, I gave up and went back to this.


----------



## Rpotts (Aug 7, 2011)

that's what I do too. But i didn't know they were per specials, it's just a random comm i figured out when i was first teaching myself comms. 3x3x4 ftw


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 9, 2011)

For Per Specials I use a different alg than the one Daniel uses (the one on the website, I believe).

Actually I do something very similar to this:


> D' (R2 U' R2 U R2) D2 (R2 U' R2 U R2) D'



Only I shorten it a bit and execute as:
(D' R2 D R2 D) B2 (D' R2 D' R2 D) B2

Daniel does something awesome for this case. He would do:
R2 U l2 U' l2 U' R2 U l2 U l2 U'

Here is a post I made about the algs Daniel uses.

I agree that Daniel's algs are faster than mine, but when using his version during a real BLD solve I have a hard time mentally visualizing what's happening. The alg I typed above is the one I would use in that case, and is just an ABA'B' commutator with a 5 turn A, very similar to the alg posted by Michael.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 9, 2011)

I like [U' L2 U L' U' L U, R2] and [L U' L' U L' U' L U, R2] (without the ending R2, they're my R2-algs for targets DBL and UFL).


----------



## lucarubik (Aug 9, 2011)

I use same as mike and qqwref


----------



## riffz (Aug 9, 2011)

Stefan said:


> I like [U' L2 U L' U' L U, R2] and [L U' L' U L' U' L U, R2] (without the ending R2, they're my R2-algs for targets DBL and UFL).


 
Ooh I'm liking your UFL one reflected for ULB buffer: R' U R U' R U R' U' L2 U R U' R' U R' U' R L2


----------



## pi.cubed (Aug 13, 2011)

*The original post was different to this. It had different letter pairs left. I have edited it with what I have left currently.*

I don't really think this is the right place to post this, but I don't know where else I could put it & it doesn't need a thread.
I've been working on my letter pair image list for about 6 months now. I have looked at these two lists in Ryan's thread, Eric's list, Chris Hardwick's list and the wiki's list. I have also spent a lot of time thinking myself and asking family. Not including Xs (which I haven't done yet), I now have *18* left. I really need some other help. Does anyone have any ideas for these:?


Spoiler



DQ
ED
EH
FU
GQ
NQ
NX
QA
QM
QO
QR
QT
QW
QX
UJ
UT
VH
VJ


If there is another list somewhere that you can link me to, that would be great.
Oh yeah, I'm Australian so I don't know a lot of American stuff.
I will not use anything profane.
Thanks.


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 13, 2011)

pi.cubed said:


> Does anyone have any ideas for these:?


I've left out a lot because there are some letters which I don't use or images that don't apply to you.

DF = dolphin
FU = f**k
IE = internet
KV = kill vehicle (poachers, death race etc)
KX = kick (kicks is said as kix)
MQ = molotov cocktail
OD = overdose
QJ = QJ 4x4
QL = Quail 
SJ = social justice (judge with his gavel and wig)
TF = transformer
TJ = trojan horse
TS = table salt
UK = UK flag
UL = unlucky (usually the image associated with this is squashed by a random falling object)
UR = urine
US = US flag or zeus 
VA = vaporise 
VC = vacuum
VH = Van Helsing
VI = vice
VM = venom 
VW = volks wagon
WP = weapon
WT = water
WV = wave


----------



## lucarubik (Aug 13, 2011)

does anyone know how many edge cases are? exluding simetrical and inverse?
btw I noticed that 75% of turbo, eveyithing but uperms are BH comms!!!


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 14, 2011)

pi.cubed said:


> I will not use anything profane.


 
Why not? World class memorization experts recommend you do so; profane things are very memorable. You're gonna do what you're gonna do, obviously. However, I think you're really hindering yourself by making that decision.



lucarubik said:


> does anyone know how many edge cases are? exluding simetrical and inverse?
> btw I noticed that 75% of turbo, eveyithing but uperms are BH comms!!!


 
Chester made up a list of all the non-isomorphic 3 cycle cases. I don't remember the final edges case count to be honest :s but from experience it's probably around 15 or less, definitely less than 25 I'd say.


----------



## Erdos (Aug 14, 2011)

I think it's 27 non-iso edge cases if I recall correctly, not that it really matters though. I remember being pretty surprised to hear it was that many, but I guess there's not as many rotations per iso case than it is for corners. I think corners was something like 15? But yeah, Chester has 'em all.


----------



## pi.cubed (Aug 14, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> pi.cubed said:
> 
> 
> > I will not use anything profane.
> ...



Yeah, I've thought about that. They do stick in memory. I just don't like them. I'm using violent images and blood etc, but not other profane stuff.



Zane_C said:


> I've left out a lot because there are some letters which I don't use or images that don't apply to you.
> 
> DF = dolphin
> IE = internet
> ...



Wow. Thanks heaps. I got a lot from that.
How do you visualise weapon for WP? I already have AK-47, excalibur and another weapon. How do you keep them from being too similar?
How do you visualise IE, kick and 'kill vehicle'? Do you just visualise a kick coming from nowhere? [for kick]
Does anyone have anything else for PW? Atm I have Prince William but I would prefer a more familiar image.
Thanks
*edit:* Just realised I don't have GW either.

*edit:* lol 50th post.


----------



## lucarubik (Aug 14, 2011)

I don't know what isomorphic means but there is no doubt 27 is not the number I'm looking for  thanks anyway


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 14, 2011)

pi.cubed said:


> How do you visualise weapon for WP? I already have AK-47, excalibur and another weapon. How do you keep them from being too similar?


Good question, I was going to include the answer in my original post. - NINJA weapons!


> How do you visualise IE, kick and 'kill vehicle'? Do you just visualise a kick coming from nowhere? [for kick]


IE: I usually imagine IE as someone sitting at a desk and computer.
KV: Emphasising the "kill" part is effective, so give the vehicle a violent entrance into the location. I imaging KV as a large armoured off road car with metal spikes at the front. 
KX: A kick can come out of nowhere, but it doesn't have to. eg. VH + KX could be imagined as Van Helsing aggressively kicking.


> Does anyone have anything else for PW?


Power (imagined as lightning).


> *edit:* Just realised I don't have GW either..


I use Chris' image for GW - ghost wagon (the car off ghost busters).


----------



## luke1984 (Aug 14, 2011)

I recently learned Old Pochmann for 3x3x3 BLD and I was thinking about modifying the method to do 2x3x3 BLD. 
I think I would be pretty easy to do. You could shoot edges with R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 from UB to UF, and shoot corners from ULB to URF with R2 D' R2 U R2 U' R2 D R2 U' R2 U R2 U R2 (Y-perm). Of course in some cases a parity fix is necessary, either an opposite edge switch or adjacent edge switch.
Memo would be pretty easy too, since you'll only have to memo permutation.
And, naturally, the same idea could be applied to other cuboids.

But I'm sure this has done before, hasn't it?


----------



## Sakarie (Aug 14, 2011)

luke1984 said:


> I recently learned Old Pochmann for 3x3x3 BLD and I was thinking about modifying the method to do 2x3x3 BLD.
> I think I would be pretty easy to do. You could shoot edges with R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 from UB to UF, and shoot corners from ULB to URF with R2 D' R2 U R2 U' R2 D R2 U' R2 U R2 U R2 (Y-perm). Of course in some cases a parity fix is necessary, either an opposite edge switch or adjacent edge switch.
> Memo would be pretty easy too, since you'll only have to memo permutation.
> And, naturally, the same idea could be applied to other cuboids.
> ...


 
Most people that starts to do other puzzles than 2x2 and 3x3 have already learnt a method better than Old Pochmann, like M2 for example.

But yes, you're perfectly right, that's a working method. But there are a lot of possible variants, like using R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 + T-perm ( R2 u R2 u' R2 F2 u' F2 u F2), or always do setup to R2 U' L2 U R2 U' L2 U or something. If speed isn't important, you can use your normal memo method.

If you or anyone is going to learn it fast, it's not that hard tolearn optimal commutators for every possible three-cycle.


----------



## luke1984 (Aug 14, 2011)

Sakarie said:


> Most people that starts to do other puzzles than 2x2 and 3x3 have already learnt a method better than Old Pochmann, like M2 for example.
> 
> But yes, you're perfectly right, that's a working method. But there are a lot of possible variants, like using R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 + T-perm ( R2 u R2 u' R2 F2 u' F2 u F2), or always do setup to R2 U' L2 U R2 U' L2 U or something. If speed isn't important, you can use your normal memo method.
> 
> If you or anyone is going to learn it fast, it's not that hard tolearn optimal commutators for every possible three-cycle.


 
Thanks for your reply. 

I guess I should get more comfortable with 3x3x3 BLD before trying other puzzles. And, I'm also going to look into M2 like you suggested, though I will stick to Old Pochmann for corners for now. Old Pochmann is really easy, but far from optimal.


----------



## Erdos (Aug 14, 2011)

lucarubik said:


> I don't know what isomorphic means but there is no doubt 27 is not the number I'm looking for  thanks anyway


 
An *isomorphism*, in cubing terminology, is just a fancy way of saying "up to rotations, mirrors, and inverses." In other words, one case is _isomorphic_ to another if you can solve it with the same algorithm (with rotations, mirrors, or inverses).

EDIT: For example, A9 has 4 non-isomorphic cases. This means you only need to truly remember 4 different algorithms to solve all A9 cases. However, the 4 algorithms also need to be applied in all different circumstances (rotations, inverses, mirrors).


----------



## lucarubik (Aug 15, 2011)

thanks, anyway I dont like the rotations part, the number I was looking for is 120 (I think so)


----------



## Cubenovice (Aug 15, 2011)

pi.cubed said:


> I now have *29* left. I really need some other help. Does anyone have any ideas for these:?



DQ - DQ as in Disqualified
ED - mr Ed
GW - GW Bush
HC - Hercules
KV - Kiev
KX - Kix (a Riot kayak model)
NG - nougat
QD - Quad
QK - Quark either food or the DS-9 alien
QM - cumene
QT - Quatar
QW- Kuwait
QX - Q10 pills
UQ - urquhart castle in scotland
VH - Vandenberg-Harris
VJ - vj video jockey
WU - wu shu

Some alternatives for the below

MQ = molotov cocktail - maquette
TJ = trojan horse - Taj (Burrows or Mahal)
UK = UK flag - UK (but as a location)
VA = vaporise - vanadium
VC = vacuum - vietcong

some tricks:
using one and two syllable words as much as possible and stick to some *rules*
one syl; *always* first and last letter
two syl: *always* using first letters of the syllables
So for me venom would be VN
more than two syllables: *always* the first two letters of the word AM - amsterdam
Q could also be cu or ku as in QW - kuwait or QM -cumene


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 16, 2011)

Wow, I now realize how hard BLD really is (to get it right - not necessarily to learn it) - I've been learning Old Pochmann, I now know how it works and just tried to solve JUST the edges for the first time without looking. It took me 20 minutes and I still missed 4 of them... but I guess I'm happy with it. I only glanced over the method and worked with it for an hour or so - so with practice I should be able to get the edges completely solved soon... but then that leaves corners o.o Are there any good videos on Youtube that explain memo tips? Thanks in advance, I'll accept other general tips as well


----------



## pi.cubed (Aug 16, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> some tricks:
> using one and two syllable words as much as possible and stick to some *rules*
> one syl; *always* first and last letter
> two syl: *always* using first letters of the syllables
> ...


 
That's a good idea! It would allow memorisation of the list to be much easier. It seems like it would make making the list quite hard though, because of all the limitations? Either way, I've been making this current list for a long time, and I can't be bothered to redo it. .
Oh yeah, how does 'Q10 pills' relate to QX? I guess it is the name of the brand or something like that I don't know. Because QTen could go for QT.
How do you visualise the countries you use (Qatar, Kuwait, United Kingdom)? Thanks.
Thanks for your other suggestions too! I got quite a few from your post.

Thanks Zane for all your suggestions!

I didn't want to make this a repetetive thing with me continually updating and asking for new ones, but that is what is has/will turn out to be. 
I also just realised I don't have EH. All I had written down was 'eh?' from Chris' list. I have absolutely no idea how to visualise that effectively lol.
I now have *18* left (not including X, which I haven't started yet)


Spoiler



DQ
ED
EH
FU
GQ
NQ
NX
QA
QM
QO
QR
QT
QW
QX
UJ
UT
VH
VJ



Thanks.


----------



## riffz (Aug 16, 2011)

pi.cubed said:


> Oh yeah, how does 'Q10 pills' relate to QX? I guess it is the name of the brand or something like that I don't know. Because QTen could go for QT.



X = 10 in Roman numerals



pi.cubed said:


> I also just realised I don't have EH. All I had written down was 'eh?' from Chris' list. I have absolutely no idea how to visualise that effectively lol.



Not sure what Chris uses, but I just picture a crazy Canadian adorned with red and white clothing, a Canada hat, and a souvenir style flag in his hands. He also has big glasses and buck teeth and acts like a dweeb.

You could also use the Canadians from South Park.


----------



## Escher (Aug 16, 2011)

EH = (J) Edgar Hoover?


----------



## Cubenovice (Aug 16, 2011)

pi.cubed said:


> That's a good idea! It would allow memorisation of the list to be much easier. It seems like it would make making the list quite hard though, because of all the limitations? Either way, I've been making this current list for a long time, and I can't be bothered to redo it. .
> Oh yeah, how does 'Q10 pills' relate to QX? I guess it is the name of the brand or something like that I don't know. Because QTen could go for QT.
> How do you visualise the countries you use (Qatar, Kuwait, United Kingdom)? Thanks.



Some more info on my memo system:

Using a set of rules did not really make it harder for me to set up my list, I tried to focus on the 1 and 2 syllable words and filled in the blanks with longer words.
Over time I found (and keep finding) shorter/better words and update my list accordingly.
For an existing list rules will be much harder to implement and it will depend on how comfortable you are with your list if adjusting is worth the effort.

QX = Q is Q and X = 10 in the roman number system
This are a brand of food supplements that I saw a lot of advertising for when I was younger.

In my memo I do not really visualize, I make sentences / stories and therefore I can use things like countries, cities and even nationalities.
This gives me some flexibility: ES is the county code for Spain and in my stories this can be incorporated either as the location Spain or as a Spanish person.
Whichever fits best into the developing story.

Yep Spain = ES goes against my rules above but every rule has exeptions; country codes and chemical elements are exempt.

My craziest rule: one syllable words with U in them do are not encoding the first and last letter but the first +U.
Some examples of my actual list (In Dutch)
muur = MU while MR = meer (wall – lake)
rus = RU while RS = roos (Russian – rose)
fuut = FU while FT = foto (Podiceps cristatus – foto)

This was the only solution (for me) to come up with good words for letter pairs ending on U

Apart from the locations all my words are objects/people so I still can go the “visualization” route in the future without major changes to my list.
Most locations do have some distinct features anyway so changes will be very limited.
UK: Big Ben
US: Statue of liberty
Amsterdam: too many to list, I can just “see” the city as if I’m stepping out of Amsterdam Central Station

Note: I am not saying you should do this, this is just one of many systems.

*Question to all:* Are there other people that have a rule sets for their word list?


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 17, 2011)

I use Anne of Little Britain for EH.


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 18, 2011)

I know I never post on here, but I was just talking to Riffz and Ryan about how I memo for 3BLD which I think might be worth posting about. I got this idea whilst failing to come up with actual images for letter pairs whilst doing some 3BLD solves. (Yeah I should complete my personal letter pair list asap )

I'll just give an example memo:

Corners: TFKO EGWM
Edges: AFLC VMRF JEWD

I break it down into groups of 4 or less. After each group of four letter, I say to yourself what it sounds like.

So for "TFKO" I say something like "TiFKO" to myself, and then in my head I can now "see" the letter TFKO in my head which I can use to aid me in execution.

(The sounds I say to myself for the other letter groups are like "EGWuM" "AFLiC" "VerMRuF" and "JEWD")

After saying the sounds once or twice, I should be able to picture "TFKO EGWM" and "AFLC VMRF JEWD" in my head in big capitals whilst doing execution.


Is there a name for this already? If not, they've suggested "image letters", "letter images" or "pure letters". But I guess it doesn't really fit.
Does anyone do exactly this, or perhaps something similar?

Finally, I've only gotten some good times (good for me I mean) with this method, because right now, it's highly dependent on the number of letters I need to see, and the ease of the sounds I say to myself. However, I've only done about 10 solves upon switching and I'm not that fast anyway, so I can't really say if it's bad or not.


----------



## Julian (Aug 18, 2011)

Robert-Y said:


> Does anyone do exactly this, or perhaps something similar?


I usually combine this (I've called it visualized letters) with audio for corners. I also use it in combination with random other stuff at random other times to enhance my memo (sometimes during 4x4 wings).


----------



## Erdos (Aug 18, 2011)

^^ That's a somewhat raw version of the 1-syll letter pairs. The audio processing is quite variable since it ranges from 1SPS to 3-4 SPS (stickers [encoded] per syllable). Since we use the term "1-syllable letter pair" for 2SPS, I'd just use the term "1-syllable audio chunking" or something similar for the variable xSPS where 0<x<4. The most efficient would be a consistent chunking method with a high SPS and a fast decoding process. The two seem to have quite the inverse relationship and so 1 syll letter pairs is a strong compromise.


----------



## pi.cubed (Aug 18, 2011)

I had a great long reply that took me a long time written out here, but then Firefox crashed and I lost it. I am really frustrated and can't be bothered to rewrite it. I 'll just write the basics.

Thanks for all your help and suggestions. I am now down to *8* (excluding X which I haven't done much on yet):

DQ
GQ
NQ
NX
QO
UJ
VH
VJ

There is a couple of suggestions that keep popping up but I don't know how to visualise. Any ideas?:
Van Helsing (VH)
Disqualified (DQ)
I also have the possibility of GQ (magazine) for GQ. I posted it up here hoping for other ideas, but there isn't any lol. How could I visualise this effectively?

Obviously now I'm looking for ideas on the ones I don't have, or suggestions for visualisation on previously suggested ones. Thanks.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 18, 2011)

DQ could be Dairy Queen, which I just imagine the big lips for. Perhaps you could do that?

I use GQ magazine as well, so can't help you there.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Aug 18, 2011)

@Rob: I used to use this combined with journeys (placing the images of the letters at each location), and managed 5/5 multi with it. I've since switched to more conventional images and find it far better. As a temporary method until your letter pair list is done, it will probably work, but I would switch as soon as you can. While it does have benefits, in practice I feel it just doesn't work as well as other methods, although everyone is different and it might be better for you .

On the subject, here's my letter pair list idea I posted before in OABLDQT, which went ignored and to which I have more to add:



bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> My current memo method isn't quite as good as I hoped, so I'm going to move onto images. I had an idea a couple of days ago (inspired in part by the recent condensed sentences discussion), and was wondering if anyone has used/can give me advice on it, though I don't see any issues and will almost certainly use it. It's basically the lazy man's letter pairs: I'm planning to make a list of adjectives and nouns, one of each per letter (not letter pair), which I can then combine into images by taking the adjective of the first letter in the pair, then applying it to the noun of the second letter to make an image. What do you experienced memory people think? Is this actually common knowledge and I just haven't heard of it?



I've now been using this for a while, and it seems to work well. It has several benefits, not least of which is that is easy to add more letters to the letter pair list easily. I have it prepared for the English and Greek alphabets. It helps to separate edge and corner memo since I use different alphabets for each. This extends to big cubes, and can make it easier to tell when to switch piece type. When I try 6BLD or bigger, I might use it to separate the different obliques too. Also, I have a rough outline for digits 0-9 as well (not finalised yet), since 26 English letters + 24 Greek letters + 10 digits = 60 sticker positions for megaminx.

I should add that I have additional descriptions for PBD pieces, for example for a flipped edge I would take the object for one of the stickers of the edge and visualise it upside down. Since all my objects are Pokemon, it amounts to a handstand . I'm also adding a means of memoing floating buffers for centers, for which I will add in a third image to the location (I usually have 2 images per location). For floating buffers I AUF to move an unsolved center to my buffer, and since that's the 'ewe' face I use sheep Pokemon. Oh how memo is fun ...


----------



## riffz (Aug 18, 2011)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> I have it prepared for the English and Greek alphabets. It helps to separate edge and corner memo since I use different alphabets for each.


 
That's really cool! I wish I knew another language...


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Aug 18, 2011)

riffz said:


> That's really cool! I wish I knew another language...


 
Thanks . I don't know a single word of Greek, but from maths/science I already knew quite a few letters of the alphabet, so it seemed an obvious choice. It really isn't hard to learn, especially for all you people memorising letter pair lists with hundreds of entries.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 19, 2011)

Do you have any trouble distinguishing similar English and Greek letters, such as I/iota, A/alpha, T/tau, and so on?


----------



## pi.cubed (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks Ryan. I'd seen Dairy Queen on your list before but I wasn't sure how to visualise it. Thanks. I'll use Dairy Queen and I'll stick to GQ too. After taking another look at your list I saw Quaker Oats for QO and I think I'll borrow that too. Thanks for your 'collection of letter pair lists' thread btw Ryan, it's been really helpful.
I will go with 'Nerf Quarterback' (the nerf football) for NQ. I might get it confused with soccer ball but I'll see how I go. 

I'm down to *4* now. *I am doing more Xs, and I have noticed that most people's Xs are packed with electrocuted stuff. If any of you have lists like this, how do you visualise the electrocuted animals and make them different to the normal versions?*

*These are my remaining ones. Any ideas or tips?*
*Letter Pair*Filling up space...*Current possibility*
NX
UJ
VH Filling up space........ Van Helsing (not sure how to visualise well)
VJ Filling up space........  Vijay Singh (might work, but I'm not sure)

Also Ryan, on your thread, some ones that were missing from the last list you posted you then found but didn't say what they were. What did you end up using for *UJ* and VJ?

Thanks all.

*edit:* This post is kind of old to edit with new content, but I don't really have much new to say and the major thing I'm looking for now is how to visualise the electrocuted stuff, so this post is sufficient.

From bobthegirrafemonkey's below post (thanks!) I got NX and VH (I'm not sure what hoovering is, but as long as I remember that Vileplume is VH I'll be fine). I have never really been into Pokemon but I have found after google imaging some Pokemon that they are very unusual and distinct images, making them memorable. Ursaring looks a lot like a bear so I'll probably get that confused.
I will use Vijay Singh for VJ (thanks Mike)
That means apart from Xs, I have *1* left: *UJ*.
The Xs I actually don't need atm, since right now I will be using the list for M2/OP 3x3, so I only need 22 letters.

Thanks.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Aug 19, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Do you have any trouble distinguishing similar English and Greek letters, such as I/iota, A/alpha, T/tau, and so on?


 
I did a little when I just visualised the letters, but it's easily fixed by choosing certain differences between them to focus on to make them easily distinct. By far the most similar is O/omicron, so I somewhat arbitrarily ended up making omicron appear as a subscript. That obviously became redundant when I switched to images I could associate with the letters (usually either a similar sounding word, or by using the shape), rather than the letters themselves. Does anyone else use foreign letters, or at least know a foreign alphabet which gives them the option? I'm curious.

Also, if anyone looking for letter pairs is pretty familiar with Pokemon, I can easily let you know what I use for several particular pairs. For example, I'll use pi.cubed's remaining pairs, although they might not even be of use to him:
NX: Ninetales using an axe (one gripped in each tail should work well)
UJ: Ursaring jiggling
VH: Vileplume hoovering (I know the correct word is vacuuming, but it still works)
VJ: Vileplume jiggling


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 19, 2011)

pi.cubed said:


> VJ Filling up space........  Vijay Singh (might work, but I'm not sure)


For those who aren't sure about Vijay Singh - the reason he works so well for me is because he's usually belly-putting, which is rather easy to remember.


----------



## pi.cubed (Aug 27, 2011)

I have used bobthegiraffemonkey's, Mike's, my sister's (lol) and my suggestions to finish all *except XN and XO*. Any suggestions? Advice on visualising _electrocuted_ animals/objects and make them different to the regular versions would be equally as useful.

Thanks heaps for all suggestions so far.
Thanks.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 27, 2011)

UJ is Mount Fuji. I just visualize a mountain (if doing images)
VJ I use that person Vijay or whatever.
NX I use my IRL friend Owen Nixon.


----------



## riffz (Aug 29, 2011)

NX - Next Paintball (just picture a guy in full paintball garb with a gun)

I'm not sure if you have Next where you live, though.


----------



## toastman (Aug 31, 2011)

pi.cubed said:


> I have used bobthegiraffemonkey's, Mike's, my sister's (lol) and my suggestions to finish all *except XN and XO*. Any suggestions? Advice on visualising _electrocuted_ animals/objects and make them different to the regular versions would be equally as useful.
> 
> Thanks heaps for all suggestions so far.
> Thanks.


 XeN - A Crappy MP3 player
XeNon - a blue neon sign
XaNthum gum - a food additive, low-carb sweetener.

XO - XO Sauce (Cantonese style seafood sauce, Google image search, normally comes in a distintive octaconal shaped bottle. Yes, they call it X-O Sauce. (Ecks - oh - sauce)
XO - XO Brandy. Google image search, a brandy bottle is a distinctive shape, usually different to e.g. a bourbon or scotch bottle.

(Trivia, from wikipedia : "The name XO sauce comes from fine XO (extra-old) cognac, which is a popular Western liquor in Hong Kong and considered by many to be a chic product there. In addition the term XO is often used in the popular culture of Hong Kong to denote high quality, prestige, and luxury. In fact, XO sauce has been marketed in the same manner as the French liquor, using packaging of similar colour schemes.[1]

In Hong Kong English, "XO" is pronounced "ix-oh" /ˌɪks ˈoʊ/ instead of "ex-oh" /ˌɛks ˈoʊ/.")


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Sep 3, 2011)

View attachment Memo stuff.zip

So, minime12358 requested my letter pair list, and I've been wanting to post it anyway. I've mentioned before here how it mostly works, but a few other pointers:
- PBD pieces, I use one of the letters for the piece as the first letter, then an appropriate description. You can, alternatively, use a sticker cycle (like UF -> FU) and eliminate these descriptions, or perhaps some other system.
- I use floating buffers for big cube centers, but only ones from the U face. I therefore insert an image for when I setup a new piece to my buffer location.
- I apologise that some of it is a little obscure. Mostly, there is some connection my head between the letter/number and the images, although some of them are strange and you may wish to create your own versions. Some were just a little random and arbitrary (like for a single letter, I honesty have no idea about that).
- It may require good knowledge of Pokemon to fully follow it, though you can just as easily use people and/or animals (my descriptions are not designed for inanimate objects).
- It seems to be a good method to add crazy stuff to, so if you have any ideas about random stuff to aid memo that you want to add, go for it. One that I just realised that I didn't add is a notice that I have memo'd a flipped piece or easy separate 3-cycle or similar visually, and include a Mr I (enemy in Super Mario 64 which looks like an eye, works well as most of my routes are from that game).

Now for my audio system. I originally had one syllable per corner sticker, but it wasn't good. Now, I have one sound per sticker (in theory, I haven't practiced it much yet), which I can combine into 'words' (usually not actual words) on the fly. Sometimes it still sort of results in one syllable per sticker in awkward cases, but it can also have 2 or 3 stickers per syllable, and I've been using 4 stickers per 'word'. Some of the sounds are vowels, some are consonants. Generally, alternating between the two is easy and gives a good flow, while vowel -> vowel or consonant -> consonant does not always flow well (although sometimes it works nicely). In those cases, I have one set vowel and one set consonant to fill the gap and improve the flow. I have indicated the sounds by capitalising the letters in a word which contains the sound (different accents may pronounce the words differently, something to bear in mind). I have listed 23 sounds when only 22 are needed, which is because I had extra and eliminated some, but somehow I ended up with 23 sounds used between edges and corners.

I intend to try out the system for both edges and corners of 3x3x3, to find out how well it works. I hope to be able to do edges using audio loop for one 3x3x3 BLD, and use it for corners on bigger cubes.

Some examples to demonstrate:
OP: Oddish peaceful (Oddish lying back on a deckchair)
I: Ivysaur in a bath
flip edge containing C: Charmeleon standing on its head

slEd Mat caT pUt: sounds like M2
pUtt OUt: pUtt (Water) OUt

Hope some people find this stuff useful, or at least interesting. I'll update when I have managed to upgrade to 3 or 4 letters per image, which I hope to achieve soon. I'm tired as I write this, so there may be glaring omissions, mistakes, and typos, so feel free to point stuff out and ask for clarification.

Matt


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 19, 2011)

Ok so this is over a year old, but I just saw this and it's very cool to watch! This is Simon Reinhard setting the current World Record of 21.90 seconds for memorizing a deck of cards. This is from June of 2010.


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 19, 2011)

Stackmat! I wonder what the record for memo+recall is?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 19, 2011)

A couple of thoughts that occurred to me while watching that:

1. Think of the adrenaline rush when you've finished memorizing, and are putting the other deck in order. We have no feeling like that in anything we do at cubing competitions! It was clear he was confident of his memory; he knew that he was going to get a world record if only he didn't mess up putting the cards in order. I would imagine if that were me, my heart would be racing like crazy the whole time I was sorting the cards!

2. I wonder what kinds of steps they take to prevent cheating. (Since we've had problems with cheating, it doesn't seem unreasonable to think they might have something similar.) Just ordinary decks of cards like that seem like they would be tempting to a magician somewhere...


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 19, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> A couple of thoughts that occurred to me while watching that:
> 
> 1. Think of the adrenaline rush when you've finished memorizing, and are putting the other deck in order. We have no feeling like that in anything we do at cubing competitions! It was clear he was confident of his memory; he knew that he was going to get a world record if only he didn't mess up putting the cards in order. I would imagine if that were me, my heart would be racing like crazy the whole time I was sorting the cards!
> 
> 2. I wonder what kinds of steps they take to prevent cheating. (Since we've had problems with cheating, it doesn't seem unreasonable to think they might have something similar.) Just ordinary decks of cards like that seem like they would be tempting to a magician somewhere...


I think if you get a fast memo in comp you can get that adrenaline rush - not to quite the same level as they do, but somewhere close.

I assume they can't bring their own cards, because that would make it way too easy to cheat.


----------



## lucarubik (Sep 19, 2011)

I agree with kinch2002 at the first point. I got really impressed about the video!! do you know how did he do this? maybe audio loop or something like that?


----------



## Escher (Sep 19, 2011)

lucarubik said:


> I agree with kinch2002 at the first point. I got really impressed about the video!! do you know how did he do this? maybe audio loop or something like that?


 
Iirc from what I read a while ago, the fast people actually use image-based loci/roman rooms systems.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 19, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> I assume they can't bring their own cards, because that would make it way too easy to cheat.


 
I participated in the German Open last year and we all had our own cards. Cards differ in size, look and movement, so it's best to use the cards you're used to. Just like we use our own cubes.

How could you cheat?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 19, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> I think if you get a fast memo in comp you can get that adrenaline rush - not to quite the same level as they do, but somewhere close.


It really seems to me like this is much different, though, because:
a. you know for certain that it will be a WR if you don't mess up; there's no question about it, since you know exactly what your time will be!
b. it lasts much longer - several minutes instead of about 15 seconds for 3x3x3 BLD.

I do know what you're talking about; my 1:04 at US Nationals was really fast and really secure for me - I thought I might be sub-1. (Which would probably be equivalent for me to someone like lucarubik getting WR.) But I was wrong - I didn't quite make sub-1. That wouldn't happen here - you know exactly what you're going to get.

As for how you could cheat, I haven't thought of something specific, but it certainly seems like a typical challenge that a card magician would love to try to work out. I can't help believing there's probably something they could come up with.


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 19, 2011)

Stefan said:


> I participated in the German Open last year and we all had our own cards. Cards differ in size, look and movement, so it's best to use the cards you're used to. Just like we use our own cubes.
> 
> How could you cheat?


Ah ok. Thanks for the info. I was thinking that having marked decks might help, but now that I think about the process, that wouldn't work, except for looking at the card on top of the memo deck.


----------



## riffz (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm watched this many times. Still amazes me.

He uses images along a route. 2 cards per image. I'm pretty sure for memorizing digits he does a single image per 4 digits >_> (That's 10,000 images...)


----------



## lucarubik (Sep 19, 2011)

I also agree with a. this time, there is a similar feeling but yes this seems much more adrenalinic (?)
although this doesnt seem to have as SD as rubiks cube blindfolded has at all. This guy probably gets sub 25 most of the time


----------



## Julian (Sep 19, 2011)

Many fast people at speed cards use a PAO system of 1 person, action and object for each card. This amounts to 18 PAO images, which are visualized throughout a memory palace (roman room, journey, etc.)

Source: Moonwalking with Einstein by Joshua Foer


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 20, 2011)

lucarubik said:


> I also agree with a. this time, there is a similar feeling but yes this seems much more adrenalinic (?)
> although this doesnt seem to have as SD as rubiks cube blindfolded has at all. This guy probably gets sub 25 most of the time


 
It is true - it looks like he looks at the time and is quite satisfied, but not surprised at all. I suspect the main reason for the satisfaction was a feeling that the memorization seemed secure. He probably got some nicely compatible images that made it easy to remember.


----------



## Sakarie (Sep 20, 2011)

I've heard Ben Pridemore describe his memosystem somewhere, and he uses like a consonant for every 2-Ace, and a vocal sound för every pair of suites, and based on this he have predestined images, thats 13*13*16=2704 images, and then he uses memorywalks. But I don't know how this guy does it.


----------



## aronpm (Sep 20, 2011)

http://www.memoryconsulting.com/pridmore.htm


----------



## riffz (Sep 20, 2011)

More info on Ben's system here:

http://memory-sports.com/2010/01/12/interview-ben-pridmore/


----------



## JasonK (Oct 18, 2011)

If you want to find out just how good you are with twisted corners, try this scramble I just got from qqtimer.

L' U' B' R2 U D' R' F2 D2 B' R2 U2 D' R' D' U2 B2 D2 U2 L2 U2 D2 L' F L'


----------



## Brest (Dec 15, 2011)

Here is a scramble for all to try:

D2 R2 D2 U2 F2 D' F U2 B R' D R B U L2 B' U F D'


----------



## Stefan (Dec 15, 2011)

Brest said:


> Here is a scramble for all to try:
> 
> D2 R2 D2 U2 F2 D' F U2 B R' D R B U L2 B' U F D'


 
DNF (2:36.71)
Stupid little mistake, should've been solved in the same time.

What scramble is that, or what's special about it?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 15, 2011)

I can't say exactly why, but that did seem easier than usual for some unknown reason. 1:11.88.


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 15, 2011)

Brest said:


> Here is a scramble for all to try:
> 
> D2 R2 D2 U2 F2 D' F U2 B R' D R B U L2 B' U F D'



4:36.98 DNF 2 flipped edges. Just seemed like a normal scramble.


----------



## aronpm (Dec 20, 2011)

Brest said:


> Here is a scramble for all to try:
> 
> D2 R2 D2 U2 F2 D' F U2 B R' D R B U L2 B' U F D'


I tried this when you first posted it and got DNF(31.xx) (I think .44, not sure) off by a 1 missed move somewhere near the end of edges. Seemed like a normal scramble.


----------



## Brest (Dec 20, 2011)

Stefan said:


> What scramble is that, or what's special about it?


Yuhui Xu's 30.58 WR scramble.

Thank you for everyone who made an attempt!


----------



## qqwref (Dec 22, 2011)

Would a cube stickered like this be useful for practicing (supercube) big BLD? Would it be considered valid? I'm imagining, as an improvement, a cube with no numbers, just labeled with the color plus the Speffz letter.


----------



## Rpotts (Jan 17, 2012)

Anyone find this as a good alternative to the standard Y perm for OP corners?

R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' (14)

One move shorter HTM and doesn't end in R, which I have sometimes confused with the R orbit setups that end in R. It's about the same speed for me, hadn't specifically seen it listed for BLD. It's just another Y perm without the first/last F turns.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jan 17, 2012)

Rpotts said:


> Anyone find this as a good alternative to the standard Y perm for OP corners?
> 
> R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' (14)
> 
> One move shorter HTM and doesn't end in R, which I have sometimes confused with the R orbit setups that end in R. It's about the same speed for me, hadn't specifically seen it listed for BLD. It's just another Y perm without the first/last F turns.


 
Yes, I prefer that for BLD, and I prefer that Y perm in general, I feel it flows a lot better.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 17, 2012)

Rpotts said:


> Anyone find this as a good alternative to the standard Y perm for OP corners?


It's nice. 

Even though it doesn't drop much time (if any) in comparison to the standard Y-perm, the U' at the end prevents any cancellation mistakes with undoing the setup.


----------



## Rpotts (Jan 18, 2012)

That's the main reason I see for switching. Sucks when you get the "O wait, did I cancel that, or do I need to.." *R'..R...R2...R2'* Nothing worse than accidentally thinking during a blindsolve.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 18, 2012)

Yeah, it seems really nice. If I did Y-perm corners I'd definitely switch to it (but I've done 3OP since the first day).


----------



## AbstractAlg (Feb 7, 2012)

Sahid Velji said:


> Try this scramble: B' L U2 B U2 B F R' B L' D' B D L' D' B' L2 R' D2 R U' R B2 U2 F'



OMG O_O so annoying scramble xD

1:42.64 [*39*](1st solve of the day, early morning  , memo was quite longer than usual )


----------



## Carson (Feb 7, 2012)

Sahid Velji said:


> Try this scramble: B' L U2 B U2 B F R' B L' D' B D L' D' B' L2 R' D2 R U' R B2 U2 F'



Corners... wtf?!


----------



## timelonade (Feb 9, 2012)

Has anyone else had a dream where you do a really fast blind solve....?


----------



## Achifaifa (Feb 10, 2012)

I've been trying to learn BLD for the last 2 weeks, and even if I understand how it works, I just can't do a single solve. There is something I'm doing very wrong and that is seriously pissing me off, but I don't know what is it :<

Now it's 4AM, I've been trying for the last 5 hours and feel utterly retarded.


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 10, 2012)

timelonade said:


> Has anyone else had a dream where you do a really fast blind solve....?


 
No, However I have had dreams of my Blind memo.
After some of my dreams Hitler doesn't seem like that bad of a guy. (However in real life that is a different story.)


----------



## Achifaifa (Feb 10, 2012)

Sahid Velji said:


> It's really easy! Keep trying.


 
Oh wow, I think I know what was doing wrong now, thank you very much! Zane's tutorial was really good!


----------



## Riley (Feb 10, 2012)

Achifaifa said:


> I've been trying to learn BLD for the last 2 weeks, and even if I understand how it works, I just can't do a single solve. There is something I'm doing very wrong and that is seriously pissing me off, but I don't know what is it :<
> 
> Now it's 4AM, I've been trying for the last 5 hours and feel utterly retarded.


 
I think another tip is testing your memo, and testing your execution. First, try memorizing the cube, and write your memo down. Now put the cube under the table, and solve according to your written memo. This will show if your memo is correct, and if your execution is correct.


----------



## Achifaifa (Feb 10, 2012)

Riley said:


> I think another tip is testing your memo, and testing your execution. First, try memorizing the cube, and write your memo down. Now put the cube under the table, and solve according to your written memo. This will show if your memo is correct, and if your execution is correct.


 
Very useful, thanks! I was having trouble with a stupid thing in the method, hopefully I will progress from now on


----------



## Jakube (Feb 18, 2012)

4. said:


> Hello,
> I have decided to try and use the two letter story memo system (dunno what it's called) so I would have to give each letter pair a name. Can you please post your lists? I'm curious to see how other people tackle this problem.


 
Try this: http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/BLD_Memorization#Colour_Pairs


----------



## AbstractAlg (Feb 19, 2012)

F2 U2 F2 U R2 D' F2 D L2 U2 B R2 U F' D U R' U' L2 F D'

try this scramble. one of the worst scrambles ever.



Spoiler



4 edge cycles.
4 twisted corners.
Only two corners not permuted well, although. :fp


----------



## conn9 (Feb 19, 2012)

F2 D L2 D' L2 F2 D L2 B2 R2 U2 F' L' R' D R F R2 U B2 L2

I found this scramble on qqtimer when doing OH. I did corners BLD easily, but I can't BLD fully yet, though I guess someone could get a good time on it.


----------



## AbstractAlg (Feb 19, 2012)

conn9 said:


> F2 D L2 D' L2 F2 D L2 B2 R2 U2 F' L' R' D R F R2 U B2 L2
> 
> I found this scramble on qqtimer when doing OH. I did corners BLD easily, but I can't BLD fully yet, though I guess someone could get a good time on it.


 
omg, amazing scramble.


----------



## A Leman (Feb 20, 2012)

AbstractAlg said:


> F2 U2 F2 U R2 D' F2 D L2 U2 B R2 U F' D U R' U' L2 F D'
> 
> try this scramble. one of the worst scrambles ever.
> 
> ...



This is a perfect example of a crazy scramble where i would still just use 3OP because after I quickly orient the corners, I would have five solved corners and a cylcle left.
3op corners 
orient corners:
y' (R U' R' U R U2 R' U2)*2 y This looks bad but it's 2-gen and really fast. 
x2 left sune, right sune x2
permute corners
D y' (R2 D R2 D' R2 U2)*2 y D'


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 20, 2012)

conn9 said:


> F2 D L2 D' L2 F2 D L2 B2 R2 U2 F' L' R' D R F R2 U B2 L2
> 
> I found this scramble on qqtimer when doing OH. I did corners BLD easily, but I can't BLD fully yet, though I guess someone could get a good time on it.


Weird scramble. Starting from scrambling orientation, I did:
Corners: E perm, 3-twist
Edges: x2 (so I'm in my normal orientation)
M2 sexy M inversesexy M (solves UF and UR)
M x U (R U R' U' M' U R U' Rw') U' M'
2flip then Z perm


----------



## Julian (Feb 21, 2012)

r' u U B2 f' D R' D2 f' D2 R f u' L2 R2 u2 U2 f2 F D2 B2 R B F2 L' R' U' B2 U' R B2 u' U F D R u2 U D' r2


Spoiler



14 centres solved


----------



## Brest (Mar 7, 2012)

D' U2 R2 B2 L2 B2 U F2 L2 U2 R2 B R' B' U2 L2 F2 U R2

gogogogo


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 7, 2012)

Brest said:


> D' U2 R2 B2 L2 B2 U F2 L2 U2 R2 B R' B' U2 L2 F2 U R2
> 
> gogogogo


 
y2
R U2 F U' D2 R D2 R' D' 
R U' R2' U2 R y' R U R' 
y' U2 R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R'
R U2 R2' F R F' R U2 R'
d M2' U M2' U M' U2 M2 U2 M'

Not BLD though.  At first I thought I was in the Random Cubing Discussion thread, and realized otherwise after I posted this.


----------



## JasonK (Mar 7, 2012)

Brest said:


> D' U2 R2 B2 L2 B2 U F2 L2 U2 R2 B R' B' U2 L2 F2 U R2
> 
> gogogogo


1:22.xx off by 3 corners. Would've been PB (probably wouldn't have counted it though)


----------



## Egide (Mar 18, 2012)

2 Flip edge algorithm. (R' U' R U) (R U R' U') R' F U R2 U' R' F'


----------



## Rpotts (Mar 18, 2012)

Tissycuber said:


> 2 Flip edge algorithm. (R' U' R U) (R U R' U') R' F U R2 U' R' F'


 
Not bad, but I prefer MU - 

(U2) [(M' U' M U') (M' U' M' U')]*2


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 18, 2012)

Rpotts said:


> Not bad, but I prefer MU -
> 
> (U2) [(M' U' M U') (M' U' M' U')]*2


 
Not bad, but I prefer SU/MU/RU
U2 S2 U S' U2 S U S U S U2 S' U S
y M2 U M U2 M' U M' U M' U2 M U M'
U' R U R' U' r' U2 R U R U' R2 U2 r


----------



## Escher (Mar 19, 2012)

Cool Frog said:


> Not bad, but I prefer SU/MU/RU
> U2 S2 U S' U2 S U S U S U2 S' U S
> y M2 U M U2 M' U M' U M' U2 M U M'
> U' R U R' U' r' U2 R U R U' R2 U2 r


 
In that case, try this: R' U2' R2 U R' U' R' U2' r U R U' r'

PB with it is about .82


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 19, 2012)

I personally like the inverse of that alg a bit better.

I learned an alg for all U cases (U,U2,U') and yours is the one for UF/UR


----------



## aronpm (Mar 19, 2012)

I use both M2 U M U2 M' U M' U M' U2 M U M' and r U R' U' r' U2 R U R U' R2 U2 R, depending on the angle


----------



## verdito (Mar 19, 2012)

get my pb with this
L F2 D2 L' D2 U2 R2 D2 F2 D2 R' U L U L' R' F' U' F' L' B2


----------



## AbstractAlg (Mar 19, 2012)

5 edges and 2 corners well permuted. omg, so easy scramble.  
nice pb, btw.


----------



## verdito (Mar 19, 2012)

i solved with OP because i saw so many pieces well permuted and i memo faster with OP than TuRBo  btw what do you think about U2 corners method guys?


----------



## AbstractAlg (Mar 19, 2012)

U2 is okay, but in case you have U corners you need to know TuRBo. "U2" is method based on commutators. In my solves, if I find two non in U layer nor in the D face stickers in my cycle I will do "U2" because that's actually one of the easy-to-see comms with super fast execution.


----------



## drewsopchak (Mar 31, 2012)

Sahid Velji said:


> 5x5 BLD WR by Marcell Endrey 7:59 according to Viktor Kalmar, who was also the judge.
> Edit: I knew this event had a lot of potential to break a WR.
> Also a 7:49 DNF because he forgot 3 centers.


 That's awesome. Sub 8! Finally the wr got "updated"... it was out of date. Marcell is great.


----------



## Julian (Mar 31, 2012)

Sahid Velji said:


> 5x5 BLD WR by Marcell Endrey 7:59 according to Viktor Kalmar, who was also the judge.
> Edit: I knew this event had a lot of potential to break a WR.
> Also a 7:49 DNF because he forgot 3 centers.


Awesome!


----------



## RNewms27 (Apr 1, 2012)

Completely skipped sub-9 and beyond. Amazing.


----------



## drewsopchak (Apr 1, 2012)

Sahid Velji said:


> 5x5 BLD WR by Marcell Endrey 7:59 according to Viktor Kalmar, who was also the judge.
> Edit: I knew this event had a lot of potential to break a WR.
> Also a 7:49 DNF because he forgot 3 centers.


 any info on splits? is there a vid?


----------



## drewsopchak (Apr 1, 2012)

Sahid Velji said:


> No idea, I am posting this info because I saw it on facebook.
> Edit: Viktor Kalmar's post: "3:20 memo no video "


 
blls.


----------



## DrKorbin (Apr 2, 2012)

Sahid Velji said:


> 5x5 BLD WR by Marcell Endrey 7:59 according to Viktor Kalmar, who was also the judge.
> Edit: I knew this event had a lot of potential to break a WR.
> Also a 7:49 DNF because he forgot 3 centers.


_slowpoke.jpg_
Was it 1st April joke?


----------



## aronpm (Apr 2, 2012)

Sahid Velji said:


> Wow, I didn't even think that it could be a joke. It was yesterday, so I don't know.


 
I heard about it before you posted (it wasn't April Fools anywhere in the world)


----------



## DrKorbin (Apr 3, 2012)

Now it is shown on the WCA site, so it is really not a joke.
The first success and WR at once? Beat previous WR by 2 minutes? Marcell, you rule!
Congratulations!


----------



## conn9 (Apr 9, 2012)

Learning a new memo method (Speffz with a slight variation, for auditory letters memo) in time for my first comp on Saturday. If I can't by then, I'll stick with the Limeback corner memo, but that is really slow for me.


----------



## AbstractAlg (Apr 9, 2012)

Speffz (and variations) are uber for mbld, but Limeback's memo is still fastest corner memo for me, but sometimes fails with accuracy. Good luck!


----------



## DrKorbin (Apr 9, 2012)

What is Limeback's memo? It's when you tap stickers?


----------



## AbstractAlg (Apr 9, 2012)

DrKorbin said:


> What is Limeback's memo? It's when you tap stickers?


 
tapping + 6 letters for each face color. tapping helps you remember permutation, letters orientation.


----------



## conn9 (Apr 11, 2012)

AbstractAlg said:


> Speffz (and variations) are uber for mbld, but Limeback's memo is still fastest corner memo for me, but sometimes fails with accuracy. Good luck!


 
Oh I didn't realise it was such a fast memo method. I thought it was a kind of 'beginner' method. What memo method would most pro people use for OP corners (I know pros don't use OP but oh well).


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 11, 2012)

conn9 said:


> Oh I didn't realise it was such a fast memo method. I thought it was a kind of 'beginner' method. What memo method would most pro people use for OP corners (I know pros don't use OP but oh well).


 
Letter pairs/images/audio loop, some probably use visual as well.


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 12, 2012)

I was just going through my images for cards, and I got stuck on ace of spades (AS), 6 of hearts (FH) and 6 of diamonds (FD). What I realised was if I imagine myself holding a cube and visualise the cycle of the letter pair, I can instantly recall what the image is. Nothing extraordinary, I just thought it was cool how after a lot of BLD practice you can begin to recognise the letter pairs based on the cycle rather than the letters.

By the way, the forgotten images were astronaut, fish and food (how could I forget XD).


----------



## AbstractAlg (Apr 12, 2012)

conn9 said:


> Oh I didn't realise it was such a fast memo method. I thought it was a kind of 'beginner' method. What memo method would most pro people use for OP corners (I know pros don't use OP but oh well).


 
Limeback's memo is probably easiest to practice, and can be done sub5 for corner memo. 
Letter for each corner sticker is probably best for audio for single bld attempts and images-letter-pairs for mbld.


----------



## drewsopchak (Apr 15, 2012)

AbstractAlg said:


> Limeback's memo is probably easiest to practice, and can be done sub5 for corner memo.
> Letter for each corner sticker is probably best for audio for single bld attempts and images-letter-pairs for mbld.


 most methods can be done fast with practice. Audio/Images/sentances are the best though. (for most people at least)


----------



## Julian (Apr 17, 2012)

*Alternate M2 Parity for Corners-First Execution*

Standard parity for corners-first execution:
lefty R-perm after corners
U' F2 U M2 U' F2 U + lefty R-perm after edges

What I think I'll be switching to:
righty R-perm after corners (swapping UL-UB and ULF-URF)
(M' U2 M) U (T-perm) U' (M' U2 M') after edges

Would this work, or am I missing something?


----------



## Ickathu (Apr 17, 2012)

Julian said:


> Standard parity for corners-first execution:
> lefty R-perm after corners
> U' F2 U M2 U' F2 U + lefty R-perm after edges
> 
> ...


 
That works. Standard parity seems a lot easier though. You can do any alg after corners, as long as it swaps UB and UL. I personally do a J-perm. When I'm done with edges, I do U' F2 U M2 U' F2 U, then the same J-perm.

_insert alg that swaps UB and UL_ after corners
U' F2 U M2 U' F2 U _insert alg that swaps UB and UL_ after edges.


----------



## TMOY (Apr 24, 2012)

At French Nats we got the following scramble:





(scramble: F2 R2 D2 L' D2 L' F2 U2 B2 R2 U2 B R D U' L2 B' R' F' U2 R2)

Would you use reorientation on it or not ? (At the comp I didn't and DNF'd in 1:13; I tried the scramble later with reorientation and got a success in 1:16, no center parity.)


----------



## rubiksarlen (Apr 24, 2012)

Center parity?


----------



## LarsN (Apr 24, 2012)

Just add an M to the scramble and you'll see what center parity is. That is, if you solve the cube in the orientation given by the 4 matching corners.


----------



## megaminxwin (May 1, 2012)

So I _may_ have just decided to start learning Square-1 blindfolded once my new Square-1 gets here... (my old one is... dead.)

Dear god, shoot me now.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 1, 2012)

megaminxwin said:


> So I _may_ have just decided to start learning Square-1 blindfolded once my new Square-1 gets here... (my old one is... dead.)


 
 

Let me know if I can be of assistance. If you decide to try my method, I suggest you learn how it works first by memorizing just one case to get to square (I used case EA when I was getting started), learn how to solve a scramble to that shape, and then practice solving from that shape until you can succeed with it.

Then it's a relatively easy matter to go memorize all the cases - not too hard, it just takes time. It's about the same amount of work as memorizing a 70 cube multi or so, but with the added advantage that you can take as long as you want to memorize. If you think of that as 7 ten-cube multis, it's really not all that much.


----------



## megaminxwin (May 2, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> Let me know if I can be of assistance. If you decide to try my method, I suggest you learn how it works first by memorizing just one case to get to square (I used case EA when I was getting started), learn how to solve a scramble to that shape, and then practice solving from that shape until you can succeed with it.
> 
> Then it's a relatively easy matter to go memorize all the cases - not too hard, it just takes time. It's about the same amount of work as memorizing a 70 cube multi or so, but with the added advantage that you can take as long as you want to memorize. If you think of that as 7 ten-cube multis, it's really not all that much.



Thanks.

I can't actually find any other guides for Square-1 blind (read: i am lazy), so yeah, I'll probably be using your guide. It's weird, though, because when reading the method, it's basically all "what is this? what? i don't know AAAAAA" and then I go to bed, and the next morning I wake up, and go "why did i need any help on that at all???" Strange.

About memorising the cases: yeah, that shouldn't be too hard. I've memorised 300 digits of pi, and that wasn't that hard, and that was ages ago and I can still recall it without any problem, so it shouldn't be that hard. At least, easier than I'm making it out to be. (picture me, just staring at the list for several hours, gawking and whimpering)

This should be fun! Let's hope it gets here soon.


----------



## DrKorbin (May 2, 2012)

megaminxwin said:


> I can't actually find any other guides for Square-1 blind (read: i am lazy)



Read: there are no other guides. I think you only have two options: either to learn for each shape an optimal alg and a permutation of edges and corners, or to compute them during each solve (that is, speed-blind method).


----------



## AbstractAlg (May 2, 2012)

motivated by DrKorbin's thoughts about sq1 bld, I've read Mike's article and was like "OMG". So many cases. 9_9

So are there any kind of commutators for sq1?
It is amazing how undeveloped sq1 area is?
For cube we probably know every algorithm, math trick, commutator, method that can be found, while sq1 has just brain-dead algs.
Has anyone done serious math research about sq1? God's number, some comms if they exist, parity research...?


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 2, 2012)

Direct-solving a square-1 BLD is an interesting idea, but attacking that problem is really hard. The bandaged nature makes normal commutators for direct-solving a pretty challenging thing to work out. I wondered about it for a while, but it just made my brain hurt. So I decided to go the easy way instead.


----------



## drewsopchak (May 3, 2012)

I'm seriously regretting making a complete letter pair image list. Hurting me a lot to come up with UB-BU and other cases on the fly....


----------



## Julian (May 3, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> I'm seriously regretting making a complete letter pair image list. Hurting me a lot to come up with UB-BU and other cases on the fly....


Wait, what? Why would you have to make up words on the fly if you have a letter pair list?


----------



## megaminxwin (May 3, 2012)

Julian said:


> Wait, what? Why would you have to make up words on the fly if you have a letter pair list?


 
I think he means that he's having trouble trying to think of letter pair words for his list on the fly.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (May 3, 2012)

megaminxwin said:


> I think he means that he's having trouble trying to think of letter pair words for his list on the fly.


 
Why would he have to do that? Isn't the point of a list to have all that prepared beforehand?


----------



## megaminxwin (May 3, 2012)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Why would he have to do that? Isn't the point of a list to have all that prepared beforehand?



Yeah, but he hasn't come up with his list before, so he's trying to work out what he wants to use for the list. As a result, he's trying to think of what words he's trying to use.

I think. Maybe.


----------



## drewsopchak (May 3, 2012)

megaminxwin said:


> Yeah, but he hasn't come up with his list before, so he's trying to work out what he wants to use for the list. As a result, he's trying to think of what words he's trying to use.
> 
> I think. Maybe.


 
I mean cases in big cube BLD where you get both pieces of an edge.


----------



## Cubenovice (May 3, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> I mean cases in big cube BLD where you get both pieces of an edge.


 
I don't see where the issue is?
UB is a different target as BU

picking a random lettering scheme:
UB might be letter A
BU might be letter B

so UB-BU would be letter pair AB (Abacus) and BU-UB would be letter pair BA (BA Baracus)

???

Do you mean the same thing with letter pair list than the overall BLD community?
A list with all possible combinations of your lettering schem= a list of 400+ letter pairs


----------



## AbstractAlg (May 3, 2012)

so is there anything for SQ1 that aren't just algs?
Something that can be deductivly used to solve some cases?


----------



## DrKorbin (May 3, 2012)

If you invent something simple, you'll be great


----------



## AbstractAlg (May 3, 2012)

DrKorbin said:


> If you invent something simple, you'll be great


 
Simple as that. I'll just invent something that dozens of mathematicians and geeks didn't invent for all this time. Suddenly, it's seems impossible.  
But as speedcubing mantra says: "Don't ask if something can be done, ask how fast can it be done", I won't rage quit.
Loads of math to come now.


----------



## evogler (May 7, 2012)

Since Marcell has been producing such great solves using all commutators, I've been pondering commutators vs. 3style.
I'm just curious if anyone who is knowledgeable about both has any thoughts about the WR being set with comms, when 3style is supposedly faster. 
(I know he's doing rotations to use only M slices, and to use mostly U and R, so that's a speed/finger optimization compared to the BH list.)

Maybe the answer is just that different things work for different people? Maybe the simplicity of the way Marcell does it benefits him? Maybe you think he could be even faster with better algs? Just curious if the experts have any thoughts.


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (May 7, 2012)

evogler said:


> Since Marcell has been producing such great solves using all commutators, I've been pondering commutators vs. 3style.
> I'm just curious if anyone who is knowledgeable about both has any thoughts about the WR being set with comms, when 3style is supposedly faster.
> (I know he's doing rotations to use only M slices, and to use mostly U and R, so that's a speed/finger optimization compared to the BH list.)
> 
> Maybe the answer is just that different things work for different people? Maybe the simplicity of the way Marcell does it benefits him? Maybe you think he could be even faster with better algs? Just curious if the experts have any thoughts.


 
(Correct me if I'm wrong, anyone, thanks.) If I'm not mistaken, he sort of speed-optimises all his algs as well. So you can consider it 3-styleish commutators. If I'm not wrong there aren't THAT many 3style algs that are not comms in one way or another. *Most* are comms just executed differently, removing awkward fingermoves/fingertricks.


----------



## Marcell (May 7, 2012)

DYGH.Tjen said:


> (Correct me if I'm wrong, anyone, thanks.) If I'm not mistaken, he sort of speed-optimises all his algs as well. So you can consider it 3-styleish commutators. If I'm not wrong there aren't THAT many 3style algs that are not comms in one way or another. *Most* are comms just executed differently, removing awkward fingermoves/fingertricks.


 
This.


----------



## evogler (May 8, 2012)

I should have said rotation-optimized move-optimal commutators. 

I took the 4 solves I know of of Marcell's (28.80 + 29.63 Mo3) and cut and pasted the edge cycles the way I group them in my head (I didn't count cube rotations in the setup move counts):


Spoiler



R/U/M-based optimal commutators (0-1 setup moves):
[R2: [R', U M' U']] // DF->RF->RD
[x: [M', U R2 U']] // DF->FU->BR
[z': [U M2' U', R]] // z' (U M2 U') R (U M2 U') R' z
[x': [U' R U, M2]] // x' (U' R U) M2 (U' R' U) M2 x
[R, U' M2 U] // R (U' M2 U) R' (U' M2 U)
[U2: [U' R' U, M']] // (U R' U) M' (U' R U) M U2
[R: [R2, U M' U']] // R' (U M' U') R2 (U M U') R'
[u': [M', U' R U]] // DF->LU->FL
[x' D': [U' R2 U, M]] // DF->UB->BD

L/U/M-based optimal commutators (0-1 setup moves):
[z: [M', U L' U']] // z M' (U L' U') M (U L U') z'
[x': [M, U' L' U]] // x' M (U' L' U) M' (U' L U) x
[x: [U' L' U, M']] // x (U' L' U) M' (U' L U) M
[U' M' U, L] // (U' M' U) L (U' M U) L'
[L2': [L', U M2 U']] // L (U M2 U') L (U M2 U') L2'
[U M2 U', L'] // (U M2 U') L' (U M2 U') L
[U' M' U, L2'] // (U' M' U) L2' (U' M U) L2'

[M,U2] type commutator (0-2 setup moves):
[x: [U2, M']] // x (U2 M' U2 M) x'
[M', U2] // M' U2 M U2
[U x: [U2, M']] // U x U2 (M' U2 M) x' U'
[R' U': [M', U2]] // R' U' (M' U2' M) U' R
[L U': [M', U2]] // DF->UR->BL

D/U/M-based optimal commutator:
[D', M' U' M] // D' (M' U' M) D (M' U M)

1-move setup to 9-move R/U/M commutator:
[u R2: [R, U' M2 U]] // u R' (U' M2 U) R' (U' M2 U) R2 u'


It's mostly optimal commutators oriented to use R/U/M or L/U/M, with some [M,U2] based commutators as well. I think there's only one where he chooses a longer than optimal commutator.

In contrast, I'm thinking of other things I've read 3cycle people doing:
U' M U2 M U M' U2 M' (non-[M,U2]-based M/U cycles) 
L' U' R U R' U' M' U R U' Rw' U L (longer setups plus RUR'U' as an element of the commutator)
R2 U' Rw U R' U' M U R U' R' U R2 (similar)
R U R U R2 U' R' U' R' U2 (the RU cyclic shift thing)

It interested me that someone as fast as Marcell wasn't using any of the above types of algs. His style seems less "assorted", and more focused almost entirely on RUM or LUM oriented move-optimal commutators.

At any rate, it sounds like there's 2 votes that this isn't a very meaningful distinction? (Including one from the WR holder himself, whom I'm embarrassed to think I might seem like I'm arguing with :fp). I'd consider that a totally legitimate answer to my question.


----------



## Marcell (May 8, 2012)

Don't be embarrassed to argue with me, I can be just as wrong as anyone else. The reason why I'm not using algs like the ones you listed is, uh, because I don't really know them. I used to do M2, then I switched to 3-cycles by gradually replacing my algs. I haven't really looked into speed-optimal algs, I just used comms, cause that's what I know. This wasn't by any means a calculated choice to prefer optimal commutators, that's just how it turned out.
So seeing that algs you showed as supposedly "3style algs", I'd say your question is absolutely legitimate. And I now have to think about the part where you consider the possibility that I could be even faster with a better assembled alg collection


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (May 20, 2012)

What would be your solution to this?
U L D' B' R U B2 R2 U' F R U2 L' F2 R' B2 R' F2 D2 F2 L2

I'm surprised I actually got a success lol


----------



## Ollie (May 20, 2012)

DYGH.Tjen said:


> U L D' B' R U B2 R2 U' F R U2 L' F2 R' B2 R' F2 D2 F2 L2


That scramble was beaut! One corner cycle, if I did it right? 1:29 with 3OP


----------



## TMOY (May 21, 2012)

DYGH.Tjen said:


> What would be your solution to this?
> U L D' B' R U B2 R2 U' F R U2 L' F2 R' B2 R' F2 D2 F2 L2
> 
> I'm surprised I actually got a success lol


Corner orientation:
L U2 L' U2 L U L' U' L U2 L' U2 L U L' U'
x2 y L U L' U L U2 L' R' U' R U R' U2 R y X2
Corner permutation:
x' R U2 L' U2 R' U2 R U2 L U2 R' U2 x
Edges:
y2 D' M' U' R U M U' R' U D
y D' M' U L U' M U L' U' D
z' U' M U2 M2 U' L U M2 U2 M' U L' z y
D' M2 D' L D M2 D' L' D2
U' L' U' M2 U L U' M2 U2

92 STM, not taking into acount the obvious cancellations because I probably wouldn't have noticed them.


----------



## jonlin (May 22, 2012)

During M2 3-cycle, how do you do 3-cycles with 2 pieces within the M-slice?


----------



## Escher (May 22, 2012)

jonlin said:


> During M2 3-cycle, how do you do 3-cycles with 2 pieces within the M-slice?


 
Others correct me if I'm wrong, but 8 move comms plus U2/D2 conjugate sometimes should suffice, right?


----------



## Noahaha (May 22, 2012)

jonlin said:


> During M2 3-cycle, how do you do 3-cycles with 2 pieces within the M-slice?


 
The way Zane teaches it is to set up one of your target pieces to UB and then do solve the two pieces normally with the added bonus that one of the targets is just an M2. It ends up being a commutator with M2 as the interchange.


----------



## rubiksarlen (May 22, 2012)

jonlin said:


> During M2 3-cycle, how do you do 3-cycles with 2 pieces within the M-slice?



For cycles like DF > FU > BD, I usually do U' setup, then x M' U' R' U M U' R U x then undo setup, U.


----------



## Noahaha (May 23, 2012)

Has anyone tried this for 4BLD edges?

1. Define half of each of the 12 edges to be solved. 

2. Solve the other 12 edge pieces so they match up with the "solved" 12 using commutators or whatever.

3. Solve the edges like it's a 3BLD based on the initial positions of the "solved" edges.


----------



## DrKorbin (May 23, 2012)

It's freaky. You'll use the same number of algs (~12 for pairing edges and ~11-12 for solving edges whole), but memorization will become more complex because during pairing you must search for another piece around all the cube. Not to mention inconvenient M2 move if you use M2 method for edges.


----------



## AbstractAlg (May 23, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Has anyone tried this for 4BLD edges?
> 
> 1. Define half of each of the 12 edges to be solved.
> 
> ...


 
That sounds terrible to me.
So you define solved and memo others, but knowing which ones are already solved, than memoing edge pairs for 3x3 reduction style phase. I would just memo 24 edges and that's it.


----------



## Noahaha (May 23, 2012)

AbstractAlg said:


> That sounds terrible to me.
> So you define solved and memo others, but knowing which ones are already solved, than memoing edge pairs for 3x3 reduction style phase. I would just memo 24 edges and that's it.


 
The same 12 would be the solved ones every time. It's basically just solving 12 edges 4x4 style and 12 3x3 style instead of 24 4x4 style.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (May 23, 2012)

Wouldn't always work using set edges (as far as I can tell, I'm thinking of two possible interpretations of this but there may be more ways of doing it), since it depends on how the edges are paired. Using set wing positions as fixed and solving around them, two fixed positions may contain both wings of the same edge. Using a fixed wing from each edge might give you two if these fixed wings paired with each other, which would at the very least be awkward I think. Figuring it out on a per solve basis could be fun though, might try it and see if I can manage it.


----------



## A Leman (May 24, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> The same 12 would be the solved ones every time. It's basically just solving 12 edges 4x4 style and 12 3x3 style instead of 24 4x4 style.


 
The difference is that the targets would be different from the color scheme of the stickers for the first part and the 3x3 phase would need a different journey.Not at all worth it in my opinion.The different color scheme part would complicate my memo.


----------



## TMOY (May 25, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> The same 12 would be the solved ones every time.


 And how do you deal with the case where two of your 12 "always solved" edges are paired together ?


----------



## jonlin (May 26, 2012)

TMOY said:


> And how do you deal with the case where two of your 12 "always solved" edges are paired together ?


 You got a skip. Yay.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (May 26, 2012)

jonlin said:


> You got a skip. Yay.


 
I think he's asking what would you do if one of your always solved edges belongs in DFr, and another of your solved edges belongs in DFl. What then?


----------



## Noahaha (May 26, 2012)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> I think he's asking what would you do if one of your always solved edges belongs in DFr, and another of your solved edges belongs in DFl. What then?



That would be a huge problem lol.


----------



## Jaycee (May 26, 2012)

For UBL -> FRD -> RUB :

f d R2 U' r' F R2 F' y

Probably no good, I just randomly found it by hand xD Yes, I'm aware this must be just another form of a well known alg.

EDIT : I'm just going to use y U L' U' R' U L U' R even though I really like the one I found.


----------



## jonlin (May 26, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> That would be a huge problem lol.


 
Shoot to a new cycle.


----------



## Noahaha (May 26, 2012)

jonlin said:


> Shoot to a new cycle.


 
Wouldn't work either, since those edges are supposed to stay foxes so they'll never be paired.


----------



## Jaycee (May 28, 2012)

Am I the only one who thinks that when you're finding comms to use, finding an A9 gives the most satisfying feeling? 

EDIT : Even better finding 2 in a row!


----------



## Noahaha (May 28, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that when you're finding comms to use, finding an A9 gives the most satisfying feeling?
> 
> EDIT : Even better finding 2 in a row!


 
Definitely.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 28, 2012)

Well half the time, A9 is the fastest one.


----------



## drewsopchak (May 28, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that when you're finding comms to use, finding an A9 gives the most satisfying feeling?
> 
> EDIT : Even better finding 2 in a row!


 
Most of the time, I just perform "A10s"


----------



## Ickathu (May 28, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> Most of the time, I just perform "A10s"


 
A10s are almost my favorite. I really like the 14 movers... Yeah...
ULB>RFD>LDF
z2 F R2 U R2 U' R2 D' R2 U R2 U' R2 D F' z2

ULB>RFD>DBL
y2 B D' R2 U R2 U' R2 D R2 U R2 U' R2 B' y2

Better algs por favor?


----------



## Jaycee (May 28, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> ULB>RFD>LDF
> z2 F R2 U R2 U' R2 D' R2 U R2 U' R2 D F' z2
> 
> ULB>RFD>DBL
> ...


 
x' [R: [R U' R', D2]] x = x' R2 U' R' D2 R U R' D2 l'

[D: [L2, U R' U']] = D L2 U R' U' L2 U R U' D'


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (May 28, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> ULB>RFD>LDF


x R2 D' R' U2 R D R' U2 R' x'



Ickathu said:


> ULB>RFD>DBL


(x' y') R U2 R D' R' U2 R D R2' (y x)

That's what I would do anyway.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 29, 2012)

For UBL RFD DBL, I'd do 

y U R2 U L' etc

Most rotations are slow for me.


----------



## Noahaha (May 29, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> A10s are almost my favorite. I really like the 14 movers... Yeah...
> ULB>RFD>LDF
> z2 F R2 U R2 U' R2 D' R2 U R2 U' R2 D F' z2
> 
> ...


 
LDF - [L : [R U2 R', D2]]

DBL - [D : [L2, U R' U']]

A10s ftw! I really like both of these btw.

EDIT: Did I start this RFD trend? Lol.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 29, 2012)

No.


----------



## Ickathu (May 29, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> EDIT: Did I start this RFD trend? Lol.


 
I was gonna say yes...


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 29, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> I was gonna say yes...


 
A lot of people use RFD. You guys just happen to be talking about it.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 1, 2012)

Solved my first 5X5 in over a year.
Sighted using BLD method just to see what it's like.

It's not as bad as I thought but still I don't think I'll try this blindfolded any time soon...

What would be a good 4BLD time to achieve before i try the 5x5?


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 1, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> Solved my first 5X5 in over a year.
> Sighted using BLD method just to see what it's like.
> 
> It's not as bad as I thought but still I don't think I'll try this blindfolded any time soon...
> ...


 
It's more about multi. A 5BLD is like a 3-cube multi. My first success came right after my first sub-15 4BLD.

It's not as hard as you think though. +center comms are easy, and memo is easier with centers as reference points. Try doing it like a multi with one room for +centers, one room for xcenters and one room for wings. Then do a 3BLD with the central edges and the corners. You may surprise yourself.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 1, 2012)

Yah, I found +centers pretty lol 
There are so many possibilities, using either M or r slice for the insertion move.

What messed with my mind a little was the 'new' letters for centers (obviously tried some letter pairs with eyes closed)
In my 3x3x3 lettering scheme the '"groups of four letters" per face are different for edges and corners.
Works fine on 4x4 as the centers are 'linked' to corners so to say.
In a similar fashion: for 5x5 the +centers lettering would follow the edge lettering: so now I have centers on a different face than I'm used to.
No problem for memo, as I relate to the edge position, for solving it took some extra effort to go to the right face.

edit:
Hmm... what should I take as + center buffer??
UL seems nice for using r U2 r' and M' U M insertions


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 1, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> What would be a good 4BLD time to achieve before i try the 5x5?


I did my first 5bld the day after my first 4bld attempt (I had to learn what the M2 method was in between ). So you don't have to have any time on 4bld to be able to attempt and succeed at 5bld.


Cubenovice said:


> Hmm... what should I take as + center buffer??


I naturally used UB without thinking about it at all beforehand. Every +centre has the letter of the xcentre that is just anticlockwise from it. I've never seen any reason why a different system might be better than this.


----------



## qqwref (Jun 2, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> A 5BLD is like a 3-cube multi.


Well, in terms of raw memo, a 4BLD is 2.33 3BLDs (roughly a 3-cube multi) and a 5BLD is about 3.86 (so let's say a 4-cube multi). Not all that much harder, surprisingly.

An 8x8 has just over 11 3x3's worth of information.


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 2, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Well, in terms of raw memo, a 4BLD is 2.33 3BLDs (roughly a 3-cube multi) and a 5BLD is about 3.86 (so let's say a 4-cube multi). Not all that much harder, surprisingly.
> 
> An 8x8 has just over 11 3x3's worth of information.


 
In reality, 4BLD is much less than 2 cubes if you have a good preorientation, and a lucky 5x5 scramble can be closer to 3 than 4, but based on the number of pieces you're right.


----------



## qqwref (Jun 2, 2012)

No, it's not "much less than 2 cubes", there are 2.33 cubes' worth of random information, which means that unless you have an incredibly lucky position you are going to have at least that much to memorize no matter how you reorient the cube. That is basically the minimum amount of (compressed) information you need to specify the state the cube is in. In fact, due to the way people memorize centers, a typical 4BLD is probably closer to 3 cubes' worth of memo.


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 2, 2012)

qqwref said:


> No, it's not "much less than 2 cubes", there are 2.33 cubes' worth of random information, which means that unless you have an incredibly lucky position you are going to have at least that much to memorize no matter how you reorient the cube. That is basically the minimum amount of (compressed) information you need to specify the state the cube is in. In fact, due to the way people memorize centers, a typical 4BLD is probably closer to 3 cubes' worth of memo.


 
I just scrambled my 4x4 and there were 7 solved centers after preorientation. Using four buffers, I can solve the 17 remaining centers with 13 targets. Add about 8 corner targets and 24 edge targets, and ok you're right.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 2, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> I naturally used UB without thinking about it at all beforehand. Every +centre has the letter of the xcentre that is just anticlockwise from it. I've never seen any reason why a different system might be better than this.



I still consider myself a noob at commutators and do not like cube rotations too much so I like how UL gives me to opportunity to use M moves too, nice for +centers in the d or u layer.

I think I might copy your lettering for + centers 



Noahaha said:


> I just scrambled my 4x4 and there were 7 solved centers after preorientation. Using four buffers, I can solve the 17 remaining centers with 13 targets. Add about 8 corner targets and 24 edge targets, and ok you're right.



I did another 5x5x5 and wrote out the memo and found:
xcenters: 18
+centers: 22
wings: 23
edges: 11
corners: 9
total 83 targets

I do not use floating buffers so typically have a few extra cycles to solve...


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 3, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> I do not use floating buffers so typically have a few extra cycles to solve...



I HIGHLY recommend it. Even if you can only do cycles from your main buffer, just do a U when you want to move on to the next one.


----------



## Jaycee (Jun 3, 2012)

Yeah, Cubenovice, try what Noah said xD

In the very few attempts I've done at 4BLD, I found floating buffers easy to understand very quickly. Give it some practice!


----------



## Julian (Jul 1, 2012)

Tips on getting my LPL into Anki quickly?


----------



## drewsopchak (Jul 2, 2012)

Julian said:


> Tips on getting my LPL into Anki quickly?


Definitely use the enter and tab key a lot and drink coffee. Don't use mouse, be persistent.


----------



## Julian (Jul 2, 2012)

Heh, thanks. Just to clarify, before I waste a lot of time, I enter the letter (AE) into the "front" box, and the image (aeroplane) into the "back" box. Will I be able to test myself backwards and forwards, given either the pair or the image, and having to provide the other?


----------



## drewsopchak (Jul 2, 2012)

Julian said:


> Heh, thanks. Just to clarify, before I waste a lot of time, I enter the letter (AE) into the "front" box, and the image (aeroplane) into the "back" box. Will I be able to test myself backwards and forwards, given either the pair or the image, and having to provide the other?


You have your boxes correct. You don't test backwards or forwards it's just gives you a group each day. You'll understand once you finish. It will give you the letter pair.


----------



## aronpm (Jul 2, 2012)

Julian said:


> Will I be able to test myself backwards and forwards, given either the pair or the image, and having to provide the other?



Settings -> Deck Properties -> select Basic model and click Edit -> select Reverse and click Enable (this will make all future cards in the deck be both forwards and backwards)
go to Deck Browser, select all, Actions -> Generate Cards -> click OK (this makes pre-existing cards both forwards and backwards)


----------



## Julian (Jul 2, 2012)

aronpm said:


> Settings -> Deck Properties -> select Basic model and click Edit -> select Reverse and click Enable (this will make all future cards in the deck be both forwards and backwards)
> go to Deck Browser, select all, Actions -> Generate Cards -> click OK (this makes pre-existing cards both forwards and backwards)


Thanks  Would you recommend it, or should I just stick to giving the image from the pair?


----------



## PianoCube (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask, but I'll do it anyway.

I have done blindfolded for some time now and want to get a better memory system, but I'm not sure about which language I should use. I have to choose between Norwegian and English. I'm from Norway, so my Norwegian vocabulary is better than my English, but the letters C, Q, W, X and Z is almost never used in the Norwegian language.
Any tips?


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jul 19, 2012)

PianoCube said:


> I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask, but I'll do it anyway.
> 
> I have done blindfolded for some time now and want to get a better memory system, but I'm not sure about which language I should use. I have to choose between Norwegian and English. I'm from Norway, so my Norwegian vocabulary is better than my English, but the letters C, Q, W, X and Z is almost never used in the Norwegian language.
> Any tips?



You could always use a mixture, and end up only using 'nice' letters. Not sure how well this would work for you, I'm not bilingual so I can't really judge the difficulty or awkwardness.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 19, 2012)

PianoCube said:


> I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask, but I'll do it anyway.
> 
> I have done blindfolded for some time now and want to get a better memory system, but I'm not sure about which language I should use. I have to choose between Norwegian and English. I'm from Norway, so my Norwegian vocabulary is better than my English, but the letters C, Q, W, X and Z is almost never used in the Norwegian language.
> Any tips?



Definitely use your own language, it will make your stories more logical / flow better
As you only really need 23 letters you can ditch the three most difficult letters.
Another tactic for difficult letters is to assign categories; starting letter is the category, 2nd letter is an image withing the category

example (copied from Chris Hardwicks list) : X are superheroes / action figures
XT = Terminator
XS = spiderman
XD = daredevil

or Q = cars
QC = camaro
QM = mustang

etc
etc

this way you do not have to make up 23 words with a difficult starting letter


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 19, 2012)

I use bilingual memo. Finnish and english. and I don't think it's slowing me down. My memo is 20-30seconds usually.


----------



## PianoCube (Jul 19, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> Definitely use your own language, it will make your stories more logical / flow better
> As you only really need 23 letters you can ditch the three most difficult letters.
> Another tactic for difficult letters is to assign categories; starting letter is the category, 2nd letter is an image withing the category
> 
> ...



Thanks, I will give the category-thing a try.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 19, 2012)

PianoCube said:


> I have done blindfolded for some time now and want to get a better memory system, but I'm not sure about which language I should use. I have to choose between Norwegian and English. I'm from Norway, so my Norwegian vocabulary is better than my English, but the letters C, Q, W, X and Z is almost never used in the Norwegian language.
> Any tips?


You could try replacing them with more common Norwegian letters:
A B D E / F G H I / J K L M / N O P R / S T U V / Y Æ Ø Å


----------



## PianoCube (Jul 19, 2012)

qqwref said:


> You could try replacing them with more common Norwegian letters:
> A B D E / F G H I / J K L M / N O P R / S T U V / Y Æ Ø Å



Yeah, but I don't really want to move the letters around. It will probably confuse me more than it will help :/


----------



## A Leman (Aug 8, 2012)

lately, I have been using visual memo(the actual state,not cycles) for 4Bld centers. I find it very convenient since centers are viewed in 2D,memorized last,solved first and I am able to use more shortcuts to solve them. 

Other than Comms, what other tricks can I use that will not affect the edges and corners? for example, [2U2 2R2]*2. Is there corners-last speedsolving invormation for this that could be helpfull?


----------



## TMOY (Aug 9, 2012)

What do you exactly mean by 2U2 and 2R2 ? If it's just the inner slice, then yes your alg works in the sense that it doesn't affect corners and edges, but be warned that it' performs two 3-cycles of centers, not two 2-cycles.

And you should also define what you mean by "other than comms". For example, the above alg also happens to be a comm


----------



## A Leman (Aug 9, 2012)

TMOY said:


> What do you exactly mean by 2U2 and 2R2 ? If it's just the inner slice, then yes your alg works in the sense that it doesn't affect corners and edges, but be warned that it' performs two 3-cycles of centers, not two 2-cycles.
> And you should also define what you mean by "other than comms". For example, the above alg also happens to be a comm



Yes, I meant inner slcies(in SIGN notation) and I guess I meant "Other than a 3-cycle" when I said other than comms. I am not that worried that that alg is two 3-cycles because it is a way to finish 2 opposite bars easily. 

A finish for 2 adjacent bars would be helpfull. I just seem to be terrible at finding these tricks for centers.


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 9, 2012)

Perhaps there should be a loci routes thread where we can discuss our routes. Thoughts?


----------



## Julian (Aug 9, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> Perhaps there should be a loci routes thread where we can discuss our routes. Thoughts?


Memory methods thread? Or more specific?


----------



## TMOY (Aug 10, 2012)

A Leman said:


> A finish for 2 adjacent bars would be helpfull. I just seem to be terrible at finding these tricks for centers.


l E' L2 E l' E' L2 E works fine for that, it swaps a vertical bar on the left on the U face witn a vertical bar on tha rght on the F face (well,this is the apparent effect, actually it performs 3-cycles like the previous one).


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 10, 2012)

Julian said:


> Memory methods thread? Or more specific?



Specifically for memory routes. Most big cube blders and mutiers use them and there really isn't any place to discuss them on this forum.


----------



## MKLEIN (Aug 18, 2012)

Random question using old Pochmann. I have 1 edge and 3 corners that are in the correct spot (location) but need to be flipped. I noticed this before solving. what is the best way to deal with this?


----------



## Cubenovice (Aug 18, 2012)

most people solve these last

for corners you can us comms or shoot twice the same piece


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 28, 2012)

Maybe this has been thought of before:

How about a letter pair image database in the Wiki? It would include multiple images and perhaps a description to explain how it's related to the given letter pair, if it's not obvious enough. Also it doesn't necessary have to cover only English alphabet letter pairs. It could cover other letter pairs from other languages.


----------



## JasonK (Aug 28, 2012)

Robert-Y said:


> Maybe this has been thought of before:
> 
> How about a letter pair image database in the Wiki? It would include multiple images and perhaps a description to explain how it's related to the given letter pair, if it's not obvious enough. Also it doesn't necessary have to cover only English alphabet letter pairs. It could cover other letter pairs from other languages.



I'm probably missing something, but that sounds just like www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/List_of_letter_pairs


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 28, 2012)

Yeah I didn't know that existed until now. But still, perhaps having images might be useful...


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 28, 2012)

Robert-Y said:


> Yeah I didn't know that existed until now. But still, perhaps having images might be useful...


I believe Mike has a folder on his computer with all of his images and he looks through them from time to time. But it's a trade off; the more vivid your images, the better the recall but, the more vivid the images, the longer it takes to clear your routes/ short term memory.


----------



## MKLEIN (Sep 1, 2012)

Can anyone give me a few examples of how to deal with parity. I have bad luck with this,being new to bd I am stuck. On Stephan Pochmanns page he mentioned a t perm with a 3 edge cycle without u orientation. How is the last part executed? Too many times I end up with 2 edges messed up. Ty.


----------



## Martial (Sep 1, 2012)

If you are using PLL Y for corners, and PLL T for edges : when you have done corners, if you made an odd number of PLL Y, just make an alg which switch UB/UL, and UBR/UFR, for example U' Rsym U (U' L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2 U2). After that you can solve edges as you memorized them.

I hope that's the answer of your question.


----------



## MKLEIN (Sep 5, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## conn9 (Sep 7, 2012)

I might get back into BLD. It seems like the nicest community in cubing, at least on speedsolving.com. I probably won't have much time to cube now schools started, so a couple of BLD solves a day will get my brain working


----------



## Ollie (Sep 8, 2012)

conn9 said:


> ...a couple of BLD solves a day will get my brain working



Good plan! Building a good memory is an infinitely useful skill (use the excuse that it'll help your school studies  )


----------



## Tyjet66 (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm trying to learn Speffz lettering system as visual doesn't seem to be getting faster for me. I'm doing 2BLD to help me learn the corners. Anyone have a good idea for edges? I'm also trying to remember the first letter on each face so I can memo and recall them a little faster instead of going "A.. b.. c.. d.. e.." etc. till I find what I need. Any other tips for memorizing the lettering system, or will it just come with practice?


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 29, 2012)

Tyjet66 said:


> I'm doing 2BLD to help me learn the corners. Anyone have a good idea for edges?


Despite ordinary 3x3 BLD solves, you can use edge only scrambles on qqtimer (3x3 subsets > edges only). 


> I'm also trying to remember the first letter on each face so I can memo and recall them a little faster instead of going "A.. b.. c.. d.. e.." etc. till I find what I need. Any other tips for memorizing the lettering system, or will it just come with practice?


The lettering scheme will come with practice, I don't see anything wrong with what you're currently doing. You'll soon notice that you're becoming familiar with certain stickers, and eventually you'll know the whole thing, and there will be no need for the tedious 'e...f...g....h'. Just be patient.


----------



## Tyjet66 (Sep 29, 2012)

> Despite ordinary 3x3 BLD solves, you can use edge only scrambles on qqtimer (3x3 subsets > edges only).


Are you sure? I'm only seeing: 2-generator <R,U>, Roux-generator <M,U>, 3-generator <F,R,U>, 3-generator <R,U,L,>, Half turns only, and last slot + last layer. http://www.speedsolving.com/timer/qqtimer.htm



> The lettering scheme will come with practice, I don't see anything wrong with what you're currently doing. You'll soon notice that you're becoming familiar with certain stickers, and eventually you'll know the whole thing, and there will be no need for the tedious 'e...f...g....h'. Just be patient.



Thank you for the reassurance. Hopefully I can get myself to stick with learning it.


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 29, 2012)

Tyjet66 said:


> Are you sure? I'm only seeing: 2-generator <R,U>, Roux-generator <M,U>, 3-generator <F,R,U>, 3-generator <R,U,L,>, Half turns only, and last slot + last layer. http://www.speedsolving.com/timer/qqtimer.htm


The updated version has edges only scrambles, try this link: http://mzrg.com/qqtimer/


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Oct 3, 2012)

Has anybody ever tried something like this before?

Take two scrambles, and scramble two cubes. The goal is not to solve both cubes. The goal is take the first cube, solve it, and then get it to the state of the second cube. You may do this however you wish, the only restriction is that every piece passes through a solved state at some point, and ends in the second scrambled state. I know this sounds confusing, if anybody wants to attempt this and has a question just ask.


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 3, 2012)

I did this *without* passing trough the solved state but that idea turned out to be quite old.
I don't think I have seen the "has to pass trough the solved state" stage before.

As far as memo goes: this would be the same amount of info as if you would memo two cubes.
1st: regular memo to solve it
2nd: check your buffer piece and check on the 2nd cube where it needs to go and memo that location.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 3, 2012)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Has anybody ever tried something like this before?
> 
> Take two scrambles, and scramble two cubes. The goal is not to solve both cubes. The goal is take the first cube, solve it, and then get it to the state of the second cube. You may do this however you wish, the only restriction is that every piece passes through a solved state at some point, and ends in the second scrambled state. I know this sounds confusing, if anybody wants to attempt this and has a question just ask.


Isn't that just a solve + match-the-scramble relay? It might be interesting to have this as a BLD event without having to solve the first cube (that is, here are two cubes, memo both, you can't do moves on the second cube, and they must be in the same state at the end).

Speaking of that, I'd also like to see someone fast do a match-the-scramble avg12 with a BLD method


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Oct 4, 2012)

Is it physically possible to trace?


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 4, 2012)

rubixwiz031 said:


> Is it physically possible to trace?



SpeedBLD


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Oct 4, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> SpeedBLD


People actually do this on 3Bld?


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 4, 2012)

rubixwiz031 said:


> People actually do this on 3Bld?



No. Look at speedBLD in the wiki and then look at 5BLD's sig.


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Oct 4, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> No. Look at speedBLD in the wiki and then look at 5BLD's sig.


Wow, I'd never even heard of that.
But OMG the memo!


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Oct 5, 2012)

Can you bld cubes like the 3x3 but not exactly (shape mods, crazy/ circle, sticker mods, etc)?


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 5, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Isn't that just a solve + match-the-scramble relay?



what kind of noob would waste time solving first -> just match the god damn scramble


----------



## qqwref (Oct 5, 2012)

You can blindfold solve anything. Some shape mods can even be blindfolded without memo.



Kirjava said:


> what kind of noob would waste time solving first -> just match the god damn scramble


If that's the event, that's how you have to do it.


----------



## A Leman (Oct 5, 2012)

rubixwiz031 said:


> People actually do this on 3Bld?



When I was oblivious about the ways of blindsolving and used the LBL method, someone bet me I couldn't solve the cube blindfolded. Determined to prove him wrong, I ended up getting it but the memo took 19 minutes of my lunch. Now I look back and wish my former self knew better since something like OP would have been much easier.


----------



## vd (Oct 5, 2012)

Thats kind of an incredible achievement from my point of view. When I was so new to cubing that I used LBL method, I hardly imagine myself solving first layer blindfolded. Entire cube seems... well, way too hard.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Oct 5, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Isn't that just a solve + match-the-scramble relay?



Not quite, I didn't explain it as well as I could. You're not required to have the entire cube in a solved state at any point, just that every piece passes through its respective solved state at least once on the way to matching the scramble. Blindfolded.


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 5, 2012)

A Leman said:


> When I was oblivious about the ways of blindsolving and used the LBL method, someone bet me I couldn't solve the cube blindfolded. Determined to prove him wrong, I ended up getting it but the memo took 19 minutes of my lunch. Now I look back and wish my former self knew better since something like OP would have been much easier.



wth? you took 19 minutes to speed blind a 3x3?


----------



## qqwref (Oct 5, 2012)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Not quite, I didn't explain it as well as I could. You're not required to have the entire cube in a solved state at any point, just that every piece passes through its respective solved state at least once on the way to matching the scramble. Blindfolded.


That now sounds like an even sillier constraint


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Oct 5, 2012)

qqwref said:


> That now sounds like an even sillier constraint



But of course.


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Oct 5, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> wth? you took 19 minutes to speed blind a 3x3?


Well, he said only memo took 19 mins.
But still thats insane.
I'm calling B.S.


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 5, 2012)

rubixwiz031 said:


> Well, he said only memo took 19 mins.
> But still thats insane.
> I'm calling B.S.



If you're thoughtful it's possible. Don't forget that beginners method is easier because you can figure out how an alg moves pieces around. Also, you never have to trace many pieces at once, just each piece individually.


----------



## A Leman (Oct 6, 2012)

rubixwiz031 said:


> Well, he said only memo took 19 mins.
> But still thats insane.
> I'm calling B.S.



It is quite possible actually since the algorithmns I used in LBL didn't affect many pieces at a time and as noah said that makes it easier.
If you want to try it now, you may be suprised. After you find a cross solution, track a couple corners at a time until you found where they all are, most of the edges probably didn't move and you are left with 16 pieces to follow. Spam RUR'U' which only effects 7 of those pieces and does not effect the other slots. Notice that RUR'U' 3cycles UR-UB-FR and swaps the 2 back corners and the slot corners. After that use R'U'R'U'R'URURU which only moves 3 edge pieces which means the corners stay safe.remember where to U-perm the top layer. nikolas and spam R'D'RD. I feel that alot of people can do that after studying it for 19 minutes especially if you always practice inspection seriously and stuck with LBL for waaay too long.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 6, 2012)

A Leman said:


> If you want to try it now, you may be suprised. After you find a cross solution, track a couple corners at a time until you found where they all are, most of the edges probably didn't move



Just tried this twice, first time 7 out of the 8 edges moved and second time 6 out of 8 moved. Please explain how you solve the cross so that most of the edges don't move.


----------



## DrKorbin (Oct 6, 2012)

Stefan said:


> Just tried this twice, first time 7 out of the 8 edges moved and second time 6 out of 8 moved. Please explain how you solve the cross so that most of the edges don't move.



It is simple - you just use algs that don't move most of the edges.
You can find more information here.


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Oct 7, 2012)

^Lol linking Stefan to his own site 

I would like to understand a few algs I've come across when learning commutators (I think) for 3x3 edges, and I'll be using Speffz notation. First of all CAK. The alg is U'MUMU2M'UM'U. Which part is the insertion, and the interchange, and the setup? Is it even a commutator, or just an alg abusing the half-slice plane property thing of the 3x3? 
Then we have CJM and CAG. What kind of comm do you suggest to do for these two cases? I found a setup-8-mover-undo for CJM; R[F'E2'F,U]R' (not sure whether notating it correctly ). Is this the optimal thing to do? For CAG, can someone provide me with the alg and explanation?

Then for 4x4 edges. This case Ufr>Ubr>Ulf, you can set it up with DL2D'r2DL2D2R2Dr2D'R2D (lowercase = inner slice, not wide turns). I found this solution: R2Dr2DL2D'r2DL2D2R2. Is this how you would do it? It's so half-turn heavy it's disgusting 

If anyone can help with these, thanks in advance! <3


----------



## DrKorbin (Oct 7, 2012)

DYGH.Tjen said:


> I would like to understand a few algs I've come across when learning commutators (I think) for 3x3 edges, and I'll be using Speffz notation. First of all CAK. The alg is U'MUMU2M'UM'U. Which part is the insertion, and the interchange, and the setup?


U' M U M U2 M' U M' U = U' M U M U2 M' *U2 U'* M' U = U' M U [M U2 M' U2] U' M' U
So this is half slice plane commutator with setup move U' M U.



DYGH.Tjen said:


> Then we have CJM and CAG. What kind of comm do you suggest to do for these two cases? I found a setup-8-mover-undo for CJM; R[F'E2'F,U]R' (not sure whether notating it correctly ). Is this the optimal thing to do?


Yes, it is optimal. I use, however, F [U' M2 U, R] F'.



DYGH.Tjen said:


> For CAG, can someone provide me with the alg and explanation?


1) UF and UB are interchangeable with U2. [M D M', U2]
2) If you don't like <U, D, M>-generated algs, you can use A9: x' U [U M2 U', L] U' x



DYGH.Tjen said:


> Then for 4x4 edges. This case Ufr>Ubr>Ulf, you can set it up with DL2D'r2DL2D2R2Dr2D'R2D (lowercase = inner slice, not wide turns). I found this solution: R2Dr2DL2D'r2DL2D2R2. Is this how you would do it? It's so half-turn heavy it's disgusting


Check your alg and your 3-cycle, and follow correct letter case for wings. There can't be UFr and UBr at the same time.
Your alg does UFr > ULf > URb. I would do something like z' D' [U' l2 U, L'] D z.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Oct 7, 2012)

U'MUMU2M'UM'U = [U' M U: [M, U2]], so yes, it's a comm. I'll let someone with the same buffer as you answer the rest.


----------



## A Leman (Oct 7, 2012)

Stefan said:


> Just tried this twice, first time 7 out of the 8 edges moved and second time 6 out of 8 moved. Please explain how you solve the cross so that most of the edges don't move.



I did U-perm since that's what I knew


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Oct 8, 2012)

DrKorbin said:


> U' M U M U2 M' U M' U = U' M U M U2 M' *U2 U'* M' U = U' M U [M U2 M' U2] U' M' U
> So this is half slice plane commutator with setup move U' M U.
> 
> 
> ...



Domo arigatou, Mr. Oleg Gritsenko. Very well-explained, I appreciate it. Thanks again.

P.S. I might have tons of other BLD-related questions in the future.


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 21, 2012)

As some of you may know I'm really, really bad at parity. I've been playing around recently with doing parity by solving two U-layer edges to opposite positions and then having a really easy setup to an OP-target or PLL. Given that you can pick which two pieces to swap and sometimes end up with an extra solved piece, I really don't see a disadvantage to this. In my opinion swapping the two edges in memorization requires just as much thinking as coming up with a setup move for normal parity during execution. I've never really made an effort to be good at parity, so I'd love some advice on this from someone who finds normal parity setups pretty automatic.

Also bear in mind that since my buffers are on different layers setup moves to PLLs/22LLs are not always straightforward.


----------



## A Leman (Oct 21, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> As some of you may know I'm really, really bad at parity. I've been playing around recently with doing parity by solving two U-layer edges to opposite positions and then having a really easy setup to an OP-target or PLL. Given that you can pick which two pieces to swap and sometimes end up with an extra solved piece, I really don't see a disadvantage to this. In my opinion swapping the two edges in memorization requires just as much thinking as coming up with a setup move for normal parity during execution. I've never really made an effort to be good at parity, so I'd love some advice on this from someone who finds normal parity setups pretty automatic.
> 
> Also bear in mind that since my buffers are on different layers setup moves to PLLs/22LLs are not always straightforward.



I don't know how much this will help you since I am Corners first, UF+UBR buffer and I think you are Edges first DF+UBL buffer, but the way I do parity is I always place my buffer corner in UFR or UBL.When I reach the end of my edge execution, I see an image that tells me which of 24 targets I have to swap and solve it algorithmicly from one of the 2 lists I formed for each case. This sometimes adds moves for making sure the corners are ready to swap, but removes all of the thinking. 

The point I am making is that you should make a list for some targets so you figure out how to do the setup before you need to solve it which should help with any buffer choice.


----------



## HEART (Oct 29, 2012)

What are most of your success rates? I notice that even the best DNF, but that's probably because they're obviously pushing themselves. My success rate is at about 90%, maybe 95%.


----------



## vd (Oct 29, 2012)

HEART said:


> What are most of your success rates? I notice that even the best DNF, but that's probably because they're obviously pushing themselves. My success rate is at about 90%, maybe 95%.



This seems like too much to me. Try to push yourself a little more and your times will indeed improve. My success rate at top speed is around 50-60%, perhaps.


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 29, 2012)

HEART said:


> What are most of your success rates? I notice that even the best DNF, but that's probably because they're obviously pushing themselves. My success rate is at about 90%, maybe 95%.



I've said this on the forum before, but I write again in case some haven't seen it. Think of what success rate you would like to have in a round of 2 solves, or a round of 3 solves.

For example, I like to make sure that in a competition that I have at least a 99% chance to get at least one successful solve during that round.

For a round of 2 solves:
\( 1-(1-x)^2 \geq 0.99 \)
Where x = your success rate on each individual solve* (and where \( 0 \leq x \leq 1 \))
*I assume here that you will attempt to solve with the _same_ accuracy rate on every solve

Solving for x you get \( x \geq 0.9 \)

So make sure you solve with a 90% success rate on any individual solve (under pressure) to have a 99% chance of getting at least one solve in that round.

Similarly for a 3 solve round:
\( 1-(1-x)^3 \geq 0.99 \)

Solving for x you would get approximately \( x \geq 0.785 \)

So you must solve with a 78.5% accuracy rate on any individual solve (under pressure) to have a 99% chance of getting at least one solve in that round.

---------

Those are good goals to shoot for, but even if you solve with 50% accuracy rate you still have a 75% chance to get at least one solve in a round of 2 solves, and an 87.5% chance to get at least one solve in a round of three solves.


----------



## HEART (Oct 29, 2012)

Well at home i DNF maybe 1 in 10 solves maybe, sometimes i can do 12. In school that rate drops to maybe 1/4 solves are DNF. However, i don't have a timer at school, and i do significantly better with a timer.

I believe i do better with a timer because more of my attention goes into the solve, when do BLD in school i'm just casually doing it, so i'm more likely to make mistakes because i'm just kinda... casually doing it?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 30, 2012)

HEART said:


> What are most of your success rates? I notice that even the best DNF, but that's probably because they're obviously pushing themselves. My success rate is at about 90%, maybe 95%.



That's very high - are you sure? I might have thought I was at 90%, but my statistics show I'm more like 80-85% at home, and significantly worse than that in competition.

Of course, Tim Habermaas is in a class by himself here:

Rubik's Cube Blindfolded longest success streak
Person Length Best Avg Worst When? 
Tim Habermaas	55 1:19.43	1:52.82	3:50.28	Nov 2009 - ongoing... 

Anyway, it does appear that rushing yourself will lead to better times. Tim is plenty good enough to be averaging sub-1, but he focuses on accuracy, which is undoubtedly why he's so slow.


----------



## HEART (Oct 30, 2012)

My initial goal is 1:30, which isn't to hard of a time to achieve really, compared to some other times.

out of my 56 solves on prisma timer, 10 are dnf. so it's like 85%


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 1, 2012)

Prompted by the yet another high-profile bld cuber quitting, I have put together some of my thoughts about bld. Although the tone may turn out rather negative towards the events, I am in no way putting those who still blind solve down. I totally respect those who do and in some ways wish I had the desire for it.

In basic terms, blindfolded cubing is a very different animal to sighted events. I think the main foci of sighted events are turning speed, lookahead, alg learning and prediction. While blindfold cubing has turning speed and alg learning, memorisation speed and volume are introduced and are major aspects of the solve.

When I started cubing it was for fun. I really enjoyed the colours, the therapeutic turning, and most of all the challenge of beating my own times in a very measurable hobby. Solving a cube blindfolded was a challenge I accepted so that I could prove to myself that I could do it – I was never really addicted to getting faster at solving blindfolded in the way that I was for sighted events. This was the case for big bld too and multibld. Of course over time I improved slowly and my times got quicker, but practise was never fun enough. I shall try to explain why by breaking the solve down into its 2 components: Memorisation and Execution.

Here are 3 ways to approach the memorisation stage.
•	Slow and steady. This is what you do when you just want a success to prove to yourself you can do it. Once that was done, I never practised like this because it seemed like a waste of time. It would just be going slower than I was able to and therefore gave no self-satisfaction. Improvement would also be very slow as you never stretch yourself.
•	Normal pace. I imagine this is what most people would do the majority of the time. It’s a speed that requires 99% concentration and you think you will successfully memorise everything but you are pushing yourself to do it quickly. I believe this does result in improvement to both speed and recall accuracy, and I undertook most of my practise at this pace. The problem I had with it is that it was very stressful. I was constantly worried about whether I would remember everything and after each solve I was mentally drained from the 100% concentration I was trying to attain.
•	Too-fast pace. This is the pace at which you think that you won’t manage to remember everything at. It’s a very risky memo that often results in massive recall fails. But for me it yielded the best results. If I felt like it was time to cut time off my average memo, I’d just memo 20 seconds faster and see what happened. More often than not I did better than I expected and that fast memo time would soon become my normal pace. I found this the most enjoyable for a number of reasons: I was proving that I could do things I didn’t think I could, the attempts were over quicker and I cut chunks off my times when it worked.

Execution was a very boring stage for me. As far as I was concerned, the hard work was done during the memorisation, and while execution required some concentration, it was just a case of getting it over and done with. A lot of the joy I get from cubing sighted is either because I don’t know what’s coming next, or I am trying to predict what will happen next. This doesn’t exist in blindfolded execution because it’s just regurgitation of memory. Think of it in terms of memory sports: Competitors might memorise lists of numbers for 5 minutes and then spend 10 minutes writing them all down. I can’t imagine the writing of the numbers is particularly interesting or enjoyable. It’s the same for me with blindfolded execution because I cannot even see the cube.

Multibld was a similar case to bigbld, except that the annoyingly boring execution stage went on even longer. What was even more annoying was carrying 20 extra cubes across Europe. I knew I could memorise 20+ cubes. I knew I could memorise 50 or 100 cubes with enough time. I had nothing to prove to myself any more.

Hopefully that has given you insight into why blindfolded cubing was simply not very enjoyable to me. Now you might ask why I did practise and reach a world-class level despite apparently not liking it! I shall explain.

Once I started going to competitions, my competitive instinct kicked in massively. It was clear to me that not only were the non-existent bigbld NRs my best bet of getting a record, my natural talents also happened to be in blindfold cubing. So I set about learning to solve a 4x4 and 5x5 blindfolded and duly got official successes. After a while, I realised that my steady improvement didn’t leave me all that far from and ER or WR, so again I practised hard with that goal in mind. Once that goal was reached, there was little else to achieve so my interest disappeared completely. Practise was not fun for the reasons I’ve detailed above, and there was nothing to aim for. So, that was the end of blindfold cubing for me. While chasing these records I lost sight of the reasons I started cubing in the first place. Quitting blind has helped me rediscover the spark again. I could compete in 4 and 5bld still, but what’s the point? I have no aim and all it does is create stress for myself during the competition. Will I return? I can’t envisage it currently, but I wouldn’t rule it out. Competitions are always the best weekends I have without fail and I don’t wish to spoil them.

Now I’ve written all that, I realise that I didn’t go much into why others quit bld as well, but maybe some of the points apply. It has certainly helped me to get my head round it and clear my thoughts


----------



## Ickathu (Nov 1, 2012)

in short: Don't get too caught up in the public competition, do it cause it's fun, and try to beat _your own_ records rather than WR?
I've found these to be true. The pressure always makes it less fun.


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 1, 2012)

Daniel, I totally agree with what you said about execution being boring. I even get bored during 3BLD execution, so I don't think I'll ever be good at 4BLD or 5BLD. I actually don't think that rule applies to multi though since the execution may be longer, but memorization is a lot more compared to it. I think that 3BLD is still fun for me since you still have to hold everything while executing and (if you memorize fast) you are spending execution time reviewing memo. The competing side of 3BLD is a lot uglier than that of bigBLD or multi since it's all about getting that one good scramble and not choking whereas the other blind events have a higher probability of a success being a good solve. I think I would like 3BLD a LOT more if mo3 was a thing so it wasn't all about the single.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 1, 2012)

Wait, MEMO is supposed to be the fun stage? No wonder I don't like doing BLD.


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 1, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Wait, MEMO is supposed to be the fun stage? No wonder I don't like doing BLD.



Haha. Of course it's going to be the part that isn't totally automatic.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 1, 2012)

Interesting. For me, the memo is a little uncomfortable (although not as much for big cubes BLD, for some reason that I totally do not understand - I don't know why they're different, but they are), but execution is relaxing and therapeutic. I love doing execution on BLD. With big multis, I absolutely hate the memorization phase, but I love the execution phase (unless I have a recall failure, which always feels awful).

But I admit I don't push myself quite as hard as most of the top people do. Which might be why I'm not all that good. But it might also be why I never get tired of it.


----------



## HEART (Nov 1, 2012)

I certaintly love execution and memo almost equally. Execution more, like mike said, it's relaxing and thinking ahead and not stopping to recall is a nice feeling. Granted i am a little bit more new to BLD, so that spark is a bit more prominent for me, but pulling off that blindfold and knowing that my memo and execution where spot on feels great.


----------



## Ollie (Nov 4, 2012)

Motivated by my 5BLD DNFs, I've started writing down a list of move/speed optimal algs for wings, centers and midges with a couple of words/images for each letter pair (I don't have a set list yet) and some comments explaining how some of the commutators work and some variations. 

This along with a lot more execution practice (and a better cube) will hopefully help me memo faster and to push my execution times from 6:00 to 4:00 when relaxed and maybe even 3:00-3:30 when at full speed, once everything becomes automatic. I also hope it will be of use to new and current big cube BLD solvers. I want to be a real contender. And of course I will share when it's done! 

I've also started preparing for a 6BLD solve tonight.

This project and my degree (the latter being the more important) will take a lot more of my time so I'll be taking a much less active role in the forums. Will definitely still keep in touch with some of you!


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 4, 2012)

Ollie said:


> This project and my degree (the latter being the more important) will take a lot more of my time so I'll be taking a much less active role in the forums. Will definitely still keep in touch with some of you!



Good luck and looking forward to your return


----------



## christmasx2 (Nov 5, 2012)

I am just learning to BLD. I have 4 successful solves, one of which I timed--13 mins 29.xx seconds. What steps should I take to improve my speed? Right now, the time it takes for me to memorize is really slow. I use Old Pochman method. Each edge/ corner face is associated with a letter, for which a find a word that fits into a story. Any tips are welcome.


----------



## vd (Nov 5, 2012)

christmasx2 said:


> I am just learning to BLD. I have 4 successful solves, one of which I timed--13 mins 29.xx seconds. What steps should I take to improve my speed? Right now, the time it takes for me to memorize is really slow. I use Old Pochman method. Each edge/ corner face is associated with a letter, for which a find a word that fits into a story. Any tips are welcome.



Practice, practice, practice... You will be sub10 minutes or even better in no time.


----------



## christmasx2 (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks. That's always what it is with cubing--Practice!


----------



## A Leman (Nov 6, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> Some of Daniels thoughts about Bld


I like Bld, but occasionally quit cubing for long periods of time. Bld can get boring or stressfull, but it is normaly what gets me back to solving. Although I treat Bld like another way to practice mnemonics sometimes, I still like execution because I can still improve my cycles and there is more than one way to solve a case. I am nowhere near as good as you, but one day I may be and like Mike I don't really care about how long that takes. It's a very different animal, but it's still fun and rewarding.


----------



## Ollie (Nov 8, 2012)

*Wings 3-cycle Index - DFr buffer*

Completed my list of speed-optimized 3-cycles for wings.

It is written with my lettering scheme so that I could show you my letter pair images and words used for memo. There is a breakdown of my lettering scheme on both pages and there are filters so you can look up algorithms regarding specific wings.

There is also a comments section - it will usually give advice on how to work out the advanced r2 algorithm, give an alternate alg or give you a better alg which I've only thought of after writing.

There are BOUND to be mistakes, although I have checked over already. Please point them out so I can correct it quickly.


----------



## JasonK (Nov 8, 2012)

"You don't have permission to access this item"


----------



## Ollie (Nov 8, 2012)

Apologies, does it work now?


----------



## JasonK (Nov 8, 2012)

Ollie said:


> Apologies, does it work now?



Yup, all good now :tu


----------



## NevinsCPH (Nov 8, 2012)

Ollie said:


> Completed my list of speed-optimized 3-cycles for wings.
> 
> It is written with my lettering scheme so that I could show you my letter pair images and words used for memo. There is a breakdown of my lettering scheme on both pages and there are filters so you can look up algorithms regarding specific wings.
> 
> ...



LOL BJ. This is a masterpiece, bookmarked. Thanks for compiling this.

Edit: Is that possible to download so that we can change the lettering scheme to our own ones for easier reference?


----------



## Ollie (Nov 8, 2012)

NevinsCPH said:


> LOL BJ. This is a masterpiece, bookmarked. Thanks for compiling this.
> 
> Edit: Is that possible to download so that we can change the lettering scheme to our own ones for easier reference?



I'm not sure. I "published" it on Google Documents which I'm not familiar with and it doesn't copy and paste well back into Excel. PM me your email and I'll send you a copy!

And thanks for the kind words!


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 8, 2012)

Here are the maximum number of centres solved in 20,000 scrambles for 4bld:
Centres/Occurences/Percentage
<5	0	0.00%
5	22	0.11%
6	1565	7.83%
7	6173	30.87%
8	6671	33.36%
9	3596	17.98%
10	1396	6.98%
11	429	2.15%
12	117	0.59%
13	22	0.11%
14	8	0.04%
15	0	0.00%
16	0	0.00%
17	1	0.01%
>17	0	0.00%


----------



## DrKorbin (Nov 8, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> Here are the maximum number of centres solved in 20,000 scrambles for 4bld:



Interesting.

Does the fact you calculate something for 4x4 bld mean that you are back to blinds?


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 8, 2012)

DrKorbin said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Does the fact you calculate something for 4x4 bld mean that you are back to blinds?


No. I still enjoy talking and thinking about bigblds but am not tempted to solve.
I just enjoy excel a bit too much sometimes

EDIT: Interestingly, after my 4bld WR I said that it was a nice scramble, but maybe I would expect one that good in the 3 available scrambles at that comp. Indeed it had 9 centres solved and the probability of >=9 centres seems to be almost 30% so I was around the right area.


----------



## Ollie (Nov 11, 2012)

Debating doing a tutorial for a TuRBo edges method for a DF buffer. It's not a new idea, but I can't see any tutorials on YouTube and it may be useful for people who want to learn comms or even people wanting to learn to BLD from scratch.

DF -> UL -> UR - U M' U2 M U
DF -> UR -> UL - U' M' U2 M U'
DF -> LU -> RU - y' M D' M' [U2] M D M' [U2] y
DF -> RU -> LU - y' [U2] M D' M' [U2] M D M' y
DF -> UL -> RU - y U' L2 U [M'] U' L2 U [M] y'
DF -> RU -> UL - y [M'] U' L2 U [M] U' L2 U y'
DF -> LU -> UR - y' [M'] U R2 U' [M] U R2 U' y
DF -> UR -> LU - y' U R2 U' [M'] U R2 U' [M] y

Pros would be the low move counts for each alg, slightly more freedom with your set up moves because you can do U moves without moving your buffer piece around, and it's a start for people who want to learn about commutators because most of the algs are indeed comms. S'pose they'd be easy to learn too - just changing the position of the [interchange] gives the other alg.

Cons would be the U M' U2 M U not being center safe so it can't be used for midges (unless centers are solved first) and the rotations needed for the majority.


----------



## A Leman (Nov 11, 2012)

Ollie said:


> Debating doing a tutorial for a TuRBo edges method for a DF buffer. It's not a new idea, but I can't see any tutorials on YouTube and it may be useful for people who want to learn comms or even people wanting to learn to BLD from scratch.
> 
> ALGS ALGS ALGS
> 
> ...



I Found these at http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?2245-M2-vs-Free-Style-Edges/page2


iRiLLL said:


> I still using this algo
> 
> DF-UL-UR = U M’ U2 M U
> DF-UR-UL = U’ M’ U2 M U’
> ...



I liked TuRBo but I also like the UF buffer. Another point is with the targets on 2 layers, you are forced to rotate instead of using an AUF. Good luck anyway. It could help people using M2


----------



## Ollie (Nov 11, 2012)

A Leman said:


> I Found these at http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?2245-M2-vs-Free-Style-Edges/page2
> 
> 
> I liked TuRBo but I also like the UF buffer. Another point is with the targets on 2 layers, you are forced to rotate instead of using an AUF. Good luck anyway. It could help people using M2



Thanks anyway, I may have a go and see if it turns out OK


----------



## hydrosherlock (Nov 13, 2012)

Wasn't sure where to post this:

I have just started learning old Pochmann method. I was practicing solving without memo to get used to the algs etc. However, I was deliberately not dealing with the parity problem. I got to a stage where I was completed except two corners were not orientated correctly.

I know this is probably explained in multiple places but how can everything be correct except two corners? I thought cycles on a cube were always in threes.


----------



## JasonK (Nov 13, 2012)

hydrosherlock said:


> Wasn't sure where to post this:
> 
> I have just started learning old Pochmann method. I was practicing solving without memo to get used to the algs etc. However, I was deliberately not dealing with the parity problem. I got to a stage where I was completed except two corners were not orientated correctly.
> 
> I know this is probably explained in multiple places but how can everything be correct except two corners? I thought cycles on a cube were always in threes.



Misoriented pieces are not cycles. You can:
Flip an even number of edges
Twist 3 corners in the same direction
Twist 2 corners in opposite directions


----------



## hydrosherlock (Nov 13, 2012)

JasonK said:


> Misoriented pieces are not cycles. You can:
> Flip an even number of edges
> Twist 3 corners in the same direction
> Twist 2 corners in opposite directions



So is it possible to have any number of misoriented pieces? For example, would it be possible to have one misoriented piece?


----------



## NevinsCPH (Nov 13, 2012)

hydrosherlock said:


> So is it possible to have any number of misoriented pieces? For example, would it be possible to have one misoriented piece?



Definitely not one piece of corner or edge.


----------



## JasonK (Nov 13, 2012)

hydrosherlock said:


> So is it possible to have any number of misoriented pieces? For example, would it be possible to have one misoriented piece?



That's not possible with the moves I described, so no.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 17, 2012)

This was a... weird scramble.
U2 R' F2 L2 B2 F2 L' D2 L R U' B R2 U F R D R2 B R
I got 2:00.21, lol (yeah, I know, slow).


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 19, 2012)

qqwref said:


> This was a... weird scramble.
> U2 R' F2 L2 B2 F2 L' D2 L R U' B R2 U F R D R2 B R
> I got 2:00.21, lol (yeah, I know, slow).



I actually found that rather difficult. 1:59.83. Definitely a weird scramble, though.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Nov 20, 2012)

I know no one in the world has tired this before but i want to try this and hoppefully i will be the first. I want to try every wca event blind in relay by before school starts back up in 2014 might be before that but this is a lot of work so im giving myself a lot of time, im not doing feet and fewest moves sorry . Im trying 6BLD next week, I know how to solve 7BLD I just haven't tired it. I only need to learn megaminx and square-1 which will be the hardest to learn. Then re-remember pyraminx and clock that will be easy and that's it. Its going to take me anywhere from 9-14 hours depending on how much improve by 2014 at blindsolving hopefully a lot more. If i try this is there anyone willing to try this too other then mike because i know he wants to try this but doesn't have the time. This is my overall cubing goal, Once i try this i want to move onto a minx relay maybe


----------



## Moops (Nov 20, 2012)

bryson azzopard said:


> I know no one in the world has tired this before but i want to try this and hoppefully i will be the first. I want to try every wca event blind in relay by before school starts back up in 2014 might be before that but this is a lot of work so im giving myself a lot of time, im not doing feet and fewest moves sorry . Im trying 6BLD next week, I know how to solve 7BLD I just haven't tired it. I only need to learn megaminx and square-1 which will be the hardest to learn. Then re-remember pyraminx and clock that will be easy and that's it. Its going to take me anywhere from 9-14 hours depending on how much improve by 2014 at blindsolving hopefully a lot more. If i try this is there anyone willing to try this too other then mike because i know he wants to try this but doesn't have the time. This is my overall cubing goal, Once i try this i want to move onto a minx relay maybe



This is the greatest thing ever. A lot of work though. I enjoy MultiBLD too much to bother with anything like that because time =P 

If you're gonna do such a huge relay YOU MUST learn to solve with comms. With enough experience that relay should only take you around 3 hours. Are you still using U2/R2? Seriously. It will cut your solving time down dramatically. Plus it's awesome. I'll give you a breakdown of BH for corners and edges at the next meetup if you like. 

Funny, I was thinking earlier today if I could be bothered doing 4BLD one handed. Has anyone ever tried blindsolving with feet?


----------



## JasonK (Nov 20, 2012)

Moops said:


> Has anyone ever tried blindsolving with feet?







But yeah Bryson, comms would be a good idea. Centre comms are easy and they'll save you a bucketload of time for the bigcubes.


----------



## Shagun Kala (Nov 20, 2012)

hey...
i ve learned blindfold solving using pochmann method
in the part of memorising i ve some trouble
thats why i write the letters of memorisation on a paper and solve the cube by watching the paper..
am i going on the right way...or not..?
HELP...


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 20, 2012)

Shagun Kala said:


> hey...
> i ve learned blindfold solving using pochmann method
> in the part of memorising i ve some trouble
> thats why i write the letters of memorisation on a paper and solve the cube by watching the paper..
> ...



Writing down the letters is a good way to practice execution, but you'll need a system to memorize the letters. The most common way to do this is to make every pair of letters into a word and use the words to tell a story.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Nov 20, 2012)

bryson azzopard said:


> I know no one in the world has tired this before but i want to try this and hoppefully i will be the first. I want to try every wca event blind in relay by before school starts back up in 2014 might be before that but this is a lot of work so im giving myself a lot of time, im not doing feet and fewest moves sorry . Im trying 6BLD next week, I know how to solve 7BLD I just haven't tired it. I only need to learn megaminx and square-1 which will be the hardest to learn. Then re-remember pyraminx and clock that will be easy and that's it. Its going to take me anywhere from 9-14 hours depending on how much improve by 2014 at blindsolving hopefully a lot more. If i try this is there anyone willing to try this too other then mike because i know he wants to try this but doesn't have the time. This is my overall cubing goal, Once i try this i want to move onto a minx relay maybe



I'm sure Mike Hughey has the same goal except with all events, not heard anything about it for a while so no idea how much effort he has actually put into doing it.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Nov 21, 2012)

I use OP. I have only succeeded a few times, but I was wondering what would be a good point to switch to M2 for edges?


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 21, 2012)

TheNextFeliks said:


> I use OP. I have only succeeded a few times, but I was wondering what would be a good point to switch to M2 for edges?



As soon as you feel like it. M2 has easier setup moves than OP, and if you're willing to learn the two or three algs you need for M-slice targets, your accuracy will go way up once you're used to it.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Nov 21, 2012)

Moops said:


> This is the greatest thing ever. A lot of work though. I enjoy MultiBLD too much to bother with anything like that because time =P
> 
> If you're gonna do such a huge relay YOU MUST learn to solve with comms. With enough experience that relay should only take you around 3 hours. Are you still using U2/R2? Seriously. It will cut your solving time down dramatically. Plus it's awesome. I'll give you a breakdown of BH for corners and edges at the next meetup if you like.
> 
> Funny, I was thinking earlier today if I could be bothered doing 4BLD one handed. Has anyone ever tried blindsolving with feet?



as long as it's under 12 hours ill be happy. i will learn some commons and maybe some advance r2. you should teach me some BH


----------



## rock1313 (Nov 21, 2012)

bryson azzopard said:


> I know no one in the world has tired this before but i want to try this and hoppefully i will be the first. I want to try every wca event blind in relay by before school starts back up in 2014 might be before that but this is a lot of work so im giving myself a lot of time, im not doing feet and fewest moves sorry . Im trying 6BLD next week, I know how to solve 7BLD I just haven't tired it. I only need to learn megaminx and square-1 which will be the hardest to learn. Then re-remember pyraminx and clock that will be easy and that's it. Its going to take me anywhere from 9-14 hours depending on how much improve by 2014 at blindsolving hopefully a lot more. If i try this is there anyone willing to try this too other then mike because i know he wants to try this but doesn't have the time. This is my overall cubing goal, Once i try this i want to move onto a minx relay maybe



WHOA BRYSON! that is one big dream. Good luck with your 6x6 blindfolded on the weekend. I am looking forward to the outcome of it


----------



## bryson azzopard (Nov 22, 2012)

rock1313 said:


> WHOA BRYSON! that is one big dream. Good luck with your 6x6 blindfolded on the weekend. I am looking forward to the outcome of it



so am i. it wont be until sunday night i wont start until 8 ish (i like doing bid cubes blind during night for some reason)


----------



## Ollie (Dec 18, 2012)

I've made some adjustments to my wings commutators list:

1. All algs with 2 targets on the same edge (for instance DFr -> ULb -> LUf) have been changed. Nearly all of these cases I now solve with the commutator y r2 D r [U2] r' D' r [U2] r y' or the mirror alg (with the exception of DFr -> FRd -> RFu where I use Uw' x' [R2] U' r' U [R2] U' r U x Uw. TMOY suggested it to someone a while ago and I liked it .) In other words, I set up all other cases to one of these two algs. The reason is purely to eliminate extra unnecessary thinking time in execution.

2. Commutators where both targets are in the r-slice are now speed-optimal 9 movers. DFr -> BDr -> UBr and it's inverse is now a 9-mover with a sexy rotation. For this example it is now x2 y' U2 R2 U' [r] U R2 U' [r'] U' x2 y' - doing (x2 y')*2 returns to the original orientation. Just for show, really, since you can just as easily finish with y x2 instead.

3. Amended some mistakes.


----------



## sneze2r (Dec 30, 2012)

how do you perform commutators UF-[DB; LF, RF, LB, RB]?(by this: UF-[DB; LF, RF, LB, RB] i mean all situations like for example UF-DB-RB, UF-DB-LF, UF-RB-DB etc...there are exacly 8 of them)
I found preety fine solution for these situation:
*UF-DB-LF* (r U' L' U) (M2 U' L U) (R'2 r)
*UF-RB-DB* (l U R' U') (M2 U R U') (L'2 l)
are they fast, or there can be faster?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 30, 2012)

Do you have tips to avoid DNF's? I have had two successes and about 20 fails.


----------



## omer (Dec 30, 2012)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Do you have tips to avoid DNF's? I have had two successes and about 20 fails.


Assuming you use old pochmann:
Yes, practice until you master the method your are using so you don't even have to think about it, your main focus should be the memo, the execution of the method should be very easy.
When you have to think about your method too much and you focus on how to shoot to each spot you can't focus on your memo and you get confused.

Know your lettering scheme perfectly, you should be able to say a random letter and INSTANTLY know where it is on the cube, and not just know where it is but also what setup move and perm you need to do to solve it. All of that without even thinking about it.
If you don't have a lettering scheme and for example you use UF to talk about the UP-FRONT edge and not a single letter (for me it's C), get a lettering scheme ASAP, it will makes things much easier. (I suggest you use the speffz lettering scheme, look at the wiki to know what it is).
At first it might seem hard to get used to it and you will find yourself going "A-B-C-D-E-F-Ha! there it is" on each piece you want to memo and solve, but after some practice I promise you will be able know the name of each piece and it's color easily.

Watch this video by Noah: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3JNpJaRccRE

I also suggest you don't try to do full solves, try doing edges only solves, do a lot of them until edges become really easy for you.
Then move to doing the edges, stopping to see that you did everything alright and then memo and execute corners.

When you do edges fast enough without too many breaks and corners too, move to doing the full solve, you'll see how suddenly it is very easy.

Another small tip from Noah's video which made my solving much easier: Memo corners first before edges using image pairs memo, there are not many corners and you can memo them all by just about 2-4 images in your mind. After the images sit well in your mind, begin to memo the edges using audio-memo, use the lettering scheme to make a sentence and repeat it over and over while memoing, after you're done and went through all the edges just keep saying the sentence while executing the edges, when you're done with it's first part you can get rid of it and start saying what's left over, you'll be done with the edges before you know it. All you have to do now is remember the corners memo which you used images for, and execute them.

I hope this helps you.


----------



## Ollie (Dec 30, 2012)

sneze2r said:


> how do you perform commutators UF-[DB; LF, RF, LB, RB]?(by this: UF-[DB; LF, RF, LB, RB] i mean all situations like for example UF-DB-RB, UF-DB-LF, UF-RB-DB etc...there are exacly 8 of them)
> I found preety fine solution for these situation:
> *UF-DB-LF* (r U' L' U) (M2 U' L U) (R'2 r)
> *UF-RB-DB* (l U R' U') (M2 U R U') (L'2 l)
> are they fast, or there can be faster?



UF-DB-LF - x' [M2] U' L2 U [M2] U' L2 U x
UF-RB-DB - x [M2] U R2 U' [M2] U R2 U' x'

I'd recommend Noah's tutorial. He explains how you work out these commutator cases for yourself. DrKorbin also has a list of speed-optimal algs (which are mostly commutators) for your buffer piece.



TheNextFeliks said:


> Do you have tips to avoid DNF's? I have had two successes and about 20 fails.



Practice your BLD method without a blindfold. Memorize as you would normally and then solve the cube with your BLD technique as safely as possible. Then you will know if you're making errors in execution or memo. You will DNF a lot at first - without using the horrible 'like riding a bike' cliche, it's a way of solving you need to get used to *on your own.*


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 30, 2012)

I do use old pochmann and I have a lettering scheme (not speffz). I am going to work on corners more. Edges are usually good but I'll practice them too.

I still cannot get a success. I practice frequently and still can't get it. I think it is my execution not memo. I just do not know how to fix it.


----------



## HEART (Jan 13, 2013)

What do you guys think about 2BLD as an official event? do you think it'd have more people participating in it? seems as though 3BLD is rather unpopular here in So. Cal,


----------



## JasonK (Jan 13, 2013)

HEART said:


> What do you guys think about 2BLD as an official event? do you think it'd have more people participating in it? seems as though 3BLD is rather unpopular here in So. Cal,



The problem with 2BLD is that the fastest way of doing it isn't to use a BLD method. The fast 2x2 people who can 1-look all their solves will also be the best at 2BLD by using exactly the same method they do for normal 2x2.


----------



## omer (Jan 14, 2013)

JasonK said:


> The problem with 2BLD is that the fastest way of doing it isn't to use a BLD method. The fast 2x2 people who can 1-look all their solves will also be the best at 2BLD by using exactly the same method they do for normal 2x2.


I agree, people who do sub-2.5 solves probably don't have time to waste looking at the cube and thinking about their next moves.


----------



## Ollie (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm not sure how many people this applies to, but I have now made a list of the commutators I use for corners as part of preparation for Edinburgh (it really helps!) for my buffer which has always been *ULF*. I am aware that most people use URB or UBL as their buffer and I'd recommend that people wanting to learn 3-style for corners should use one of these two buffers if their edge buffer is currently DF like mine. My buffer choice came from learning 3OP when my edge buffer was UF because this made parity easier to solve. Therefore this could be useful for people wanting to learn algs for an UF buffer.

I will continue to update this as I become more knowledgeable/find some time but a large portion of the algs are BH/speed-optimal/both. 

Also take a look at the wings and 3x3x3 edge alg lists if you're interested. All links in the signature!


----------



## geocine (Jan 14, 2013)

*Blindfold Solver?*

Has anybody coded a software that could do such?

Input:

1. Choose Edge and Corner method of solving
eg. M2 - Edges
OP - Corners
eg. 3 Style Commutators - Edges
3OP - Corners
2. Choose BLD Orientation
eg. White Top / Green Front
3. Scramble 
eg. B' R L F2 R' B' L D2 R D' F2 U B2 R2 L2 U2 L2 U

Output:

1. Edge cycles with algorithms
eg. DF>DR: U R2 U' (M2) U R2 U'

2. Parity Fix Algorithm
eg. U' F2 U M2 U' F2 U

3. Corner cycles with algorithms
eg. UBL>BRU: R' F (Y-Perm) F' R


If method is 3 style/ TurBo/ BH. Program will suggest a number of ways for optimal BLD solve. I am looking forward for who has enough knowledge to code this program if it hasn't been built. I do programming but I am not good with math and not sure how to implement this. If no one takes interest though, I'll try to pull off one for myself.


----------



## DrKorbin (Jan 14, 2013)

Do we need such a software? M2 and Turbo are pretty straitforward (well, you could do various setups in Turbo and use advanced M2), and as for BH, it is a bit individual, each speedcuber has its own algs, especially for edges, but once you have these algs, again it is straitforward.


----------



## geocine (Jan 14, 2013)

DrKorbin said:


> Do we need such a software? M2 and Turbo are pretty straitforward (well, you could do various setups in Turbo and use advanced M2), and as for BH, it is a bit individual, each speedcuber has its own algs, especially for edges, but once you have these algs, again it is straitforward.



I think for me who gets easily confused  and for other cubers who practice bld.


----------



## omer (Jan 14, 2013)

DrKorbin said:


> Do we need such a software? M2 and Turbo are pretty straitforward (well, you could do various setups in Turbo and use advanced M2), and as for BH, it is a bit individual, each speedcuber has its own algs, especially for edges, but once you have these algs, again it is straitforward.


It could still be useful for training and understanding purposes. I had this thing on mind the day I learned Old Pochmann.
If I wasn't so busy with school I would have probably started working on it right now... it sounds like a really fun challenge.


----------



## HEART (Jan 16, 2013)

UBL > RBU > BLD
[R U2;[B U' B' D']]

That is how you write commutator notation, right? I honestly have no idea

anyone know anything better? I'm trying to get into 3-style corners but a few cases i do are extremely bad


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 16, 2013)

HEART said:


> UBL > RBU > BLD
> [R U2;[B U' B' D']]
> 
> That is how you write commutator notation, right? I honestly have no idea
> ...



You need to have a comma to denote a commutator.

My alg for that case is:

[R' ; [U2 , R' D2 R]]

= R' (U2 R' D2 R U2 R' D2 R) R


----------



## HEART (Jan 17, 2013)

Ah I see, i'm trying to understand why that insertion works, I can't find anything on it online.

edit : nevermind i'm stupid


----------



## Walter Souza (Jan 17, 2013)

geocine said:


> Has anybody coded a software that could do such?
> 
> ...



Prisma has Classic Pochmann corners/edges and M2 edges solvers.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 17, 2013)

I heard about a varied t perm to LU instead of UL. Does anyone know this alg?


----------



## JasonK (Jan 17, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> I heard about a varied t perm to LU instead of UL. Does anyone know this alg?



x' R2 U' R' U x R' F' U' F R U R' U'


----------



## qqwref (Jan 17, 2013)

[R U2: [B U' B', D']] = [L, U R U']


----------



## Moops (Jan 18, 2013)

I havn't been cubing much lately. Still interested, just caught up in the holiday madness, work and getting ready to go back to uni. 

As a thought experiment I've been playing around with multiBLD memory systems. Thinking of ways I can improve my current method of using letter pair images across 3 loci for each cube. What I'd really like to find is some way I can reduce the amount of images and places to memorize while still having plenty of information. Memo less but solve more cubes. The best I've come up with is a system with 3-4 letters per image. Using a prefix, then a noun instead of just 2 seperate things. For the prefix I would use attributes that add a little more character to a pre-existing image. Things like colors, actions, conditions, feelings. It's essentially adjectives. Haha I'm confused too. We'll try an example =p



Edges: CT JS EV QF MG HX - With my current system I would memorize this as [Cat, Jesus, Eevee, *NSFW*, Mug, Helix] = 6 Images
Corners: GK NK OF - [Gecko, Nike, Offal] = 3 Images. Total of 9. 

_With the new system I've yet to try out_

Edges: CT JS EV QF MG HX -> [Cute Jesus, Eevee *CENSORED*, Magenta Helix] = 3 images. 

Corners: GK NK OF -> [Greek Nike, Offal] = 2 Images. Total of 5. 


Which is close to half the images to memorize opposed to using letter pair images on their own, if that makes any sense. Plus they become more vivid which should make them harder to forget. The only major problem is if I can be bothered writing the complete thing out and learning it, then getting it up to speed. Also, explaining MultiBLD systems is difficult. 

Has anyone else tried to come up with a super efficient memory method that doesn't require too much brainpower?


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 19, 2013)

That's an interesting proposal. I don't know about others, but when I memorise images I don't pay all that much attention to fine details, even when I get the occasional adjective in my memo, I usually just remember it as a word (rather than emphasising the visual aspect). But if it was a requirement of the system for details/adjectives to be vividly noticed, then maybe I would start using my imagination more and this system will be of benefit. 

No doubt you'll want to test this system a lot before committing to it - since it requires an entire list of letter pairs just for prefixes/adjectives . Keep us updated with how it goes.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 19, 2013)

About how long did it take you to get accurate (60%+ of solves are successes)?


----------



## Marcell (Jan 19, 2013)

The memo method you described as your current system is the one that worked the least for me. Well, it worked - but it was painfully slow compared to other versions.
Combining more letter pairs into one image sped me up a lot. A cute Jesus is not only one image compared to the image pair of a cat and Jesus, it's also a more vivid and memorable mental image. (I would even go and say, you should memorise a cute Jesus evacuating naked people from a buliding by sliding down on a magenta helix. And then we're already at sentences - which is IMHO doubtlessly superior to separate images.)
Of course we're all different and what works for me might not work for you.

For the list, I think didn't bother to write one myself, I just made them up on the fly. It took of course a bunch of untimed solves to get them all, but eventually they become fixed and reliable.


----------



## Moops (Jan 20, 2013)

Marcell said:


> The memo method you described as your current system is the one that worked the least for me. Well, it worked - but it was painfully slow compared to other versions.
> Combining more letter pairs into one image sped me up a lot.



This is the idea. Yes! Its encouraging to see someone as fast as you already using a similar system to the one I have in mind.


----------



## HEART (Jan 20, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> About how long did it take you to get accurate (60%+ of solves are successes)?



after about 2 - 4 weeks of blindsolving I was at that point. After about 2-3 months you pretty much don't dnf, i don't atleast


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 20, 2013)

Usually if I DNF, it is by corners. I need to practice them more my setup moves are bad for u face corners (not UFR of course).


----------



## Julian (Jan 20, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Usually if I DNF, it is by corners. I need to practice them more my setup moves are bad for u face corners (not UFR of course).


J-perms?


----------



## HEART (Jan 21, 2013)

corner set ups are awkward at first, but i've never used j-perms for them, never needed to.


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 21, 2013)

HEART said:


> corner set ups are awkward at first, but i've never used j-perms for them, never needed to.



Well, perhaps you need to to solve faster. J and L replace two move setups to Y-perms with algs considerably shorter than Y-perm without setup moves.


----------



## omer (Jan 21, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Well, perhaps you need to to solve faster. J and L replace two move setups to Y-perms with algs considerably shorter than Y-perm without setup moves.


That's what I do, they also make some setup moves shorter:
In classic pochmann corners, to shoot to:
UBR - either y rotation then L perm then y' or just do U as a setup move, then L perm then U'
UFL - either y2 rotation then J perm then y2 or U2 then J perm then U2
LFD - setup to UFL with F, then do UFL as explained above.
FRU - setup to UBR with R
DFR - setup to UBR with R2 or setup to UFL with F2


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 21, 2013)

Here are my corner setup moves. I always do a Y or Y without F's depending on where it ends up with two exceptions. M perm is Modified y perm (no F at beginning and end). Using speffz lettering scheme: 
B: L perm
C: Y perm
D: U2 J perm U2
F: F Y F'
G: D R Y R' D'
H: D2 M D2
I: F2 R Y R' F2
J: F R Y R' F'
K: R Y R'
L: D M D'
M: R' M R
N: R2 M R2
O: R M R'
P: M
Q: R' Y R
S: D' R M R' D
T: D' M D
U: F2 Y F2 or F' M F 
V: D' F2 Y F2 D 
W: R2 Y R2
X: D F2 Y F2 D'


----------



## DrKorbin (Jan 22, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> B: L perm



Wut?


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 22, 2013)

DrKorbin said:


> Wut?



R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 L R U'


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 22, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 L R U'



Exactly.

Note: I don't actually use speffz so I had to look at a diagram. I am pretty comfortable with mine for edges. I need to work on my corners.


----------



## szalejot (Feb 22, 2013)

*Is normal solving helping before going BLD?*

Hi,

I am solving 3x3x3 for some time, now I am sub50 with averages (PB single 36.52).
I know this is not very fast, but is't something 

My main goal is to learn BLD.
Do you think I should stick with standard solving for a little more (to get better feel of where colors are and have more precise and faster moves) or should I start to learn Old Pochmann?

I am not leaving standard cubing (I want to be sub20 one day), but BLD is what I think will give me more satisfaction of cubing.


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 22, 2013)

The only thing speedsolving might help bld is colour scheme familiarity and tps, but those will come with bld practise. There are people who can do bld but not sighted solves, so don't worry about it.


----------



## wontolla (Feb 22, 2013)

The quicker you learn to do bld, the quicker you will learn to do bld.

You can pick a bld method (like Old Pochmann) and do sighted solves. That will help much more than doing CFOP solves etc.


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 22, 2013)

Random 3 edge cycle: Uw M' U2 M' Uw and inverse


----------



## DrKorbin (Feb 22, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Random 3 edge cycle: Uw M' U2 M' Uw and inverse



What?


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 22, 2013)

He definitely meant Uw M' *Uw2* M' Uw


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 28, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> He definitely meant Uw M' *Uw2* M' Uw



Oops, that's what I meant.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Mar 30, 2013)

Not sure if this has been suggested before/is widely known, but last couple of days I've been messing around with parity. I already use a few of these, think I might learn them all now that I've made algs for every case.

Edit: Btw this is for DF/UBL buffers.
Edit2: Some better algs, especially BD since it sucked.



Spoiler



C/C' is where you solve a corner OP style, I use:

C:	R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U'
C':	r2' U2 R' F R U2 r2' F L F' L'


UB:	U2 M U2 M U M' U2 M' U C
BU:	C U M' U M U M' U M
UR:	U M2' U M U2 r' R U' M U2 M' U' C
RU:	U M' U' F' r U r' R U' r' F C
UF:	M U2 M' U' M' U2 M' U M2 C
FU:	M' U r U R' U' R r' U R U' r' U' C
UL:	U' M U2 M U' M' U2 M' U2 C
LU:	U M' U M U M' U M C
LB:	U L U' M' U r U R' U' R r' U R U' (r' L') U' C
BL:	R B2 R' U M' U2 M2' U2 M' U' R B2 R' C
BR:	R' U M2' U M U2 r' R U' M U2 M' U' R C
RB:	R' U M' U' F' r U r' R U' r' F R C
RF:	R U M' U' l' U' L U r' R U' r' F C
FR:	R U M2' U M U2 r' R U' M U2 M' U' R' C
FL:	R F2 R' r2 U' M U2 M2' U2 M U R r2' F2 R C
LF:	U L' U' M' U r U R' U' R r' U R U' x' U' C
BD:	M' U M' U' M U M U' C
DB:	L U' L' U M2' U2 M2' U L U' L' C
RD:	R2 U M' U' F' L F M F' L' F R2 C
DR:	R2' U M2' U M U2 r' R U' M U2 M' U' R2 C
LD:	[S M2': C]
DL:	[S M2': C']



I've not spent too long on this so probably some cases can be improved/have alternatives such as RU: [S' M2': C]. Thoughts?


----------



## Ollie (Apr 3, 2013)

Goal for summer: learn Square-1 BLD and get fast at it. 

The stress I'm feeling from trying to get crazy fast at big cube BLD is actually causing me to get slower and I'm actually beginning to trust my memory less and less as I DNF more and more (= a vicious cycle) so a break is needed.

All 90 cases from Mike's list shouldn't be too difficult if I learn 3/4/5 cases a day. It also forces me to try new routes, new letter pairs and practice memorizing numbers. I may also experience with a 3-style approach after cubeshape. So if you don't hear from me too much then you'll know why


----------



## A Leman (Apr 16, 2013)

I feel like pointing out this alg for UF-LU-FR
Ur UMU2M'U r'U'

Its seems so much better than my old FRU'M'U2MU'R'F'. I have done other algs similarly so I was suprised that I missed it.


----------



## Ollie (Apr 16, 2013)

A Leman said:


> I feel like pointing out this alg for UF-LU-FR
> Ur UMU2M'U r'U'
> 
> Its seems so much better than my old FRU'M'U2MU'R'F'. I have done other algs similarly so I was suprised that I missed it.



Doesn't look half bad actually. I have a weird 8-mover from DF for that with silly rotations (which is probably why I'm slow) (y x' L U' [M2] U L' U' [M2] U x y')


----------



## Crowned xerxes (Apr 16, 2013)

Anyone wanna do some bld on ttw?


----------



## A Leman (Apr 16, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Doesn't look half bad actually. I have a weird 8-mover from DF for that with silly rotations (which is probably why I'm slow) (y x' L U' [M2] U L' U' [M2] U x y')



I feel weird pointing this out but your example is a different case. mine does not have any targets on the same face


----------



## Ollie (Apr 16, 2013)

A Leman said:


> I feel weird pointing this out but your example is a different case. mine does not have any targets on the same face



Ooops, didn't have a cube to hand, plus it was 1am


----------



## A Leman (Apr 20, 2013)

I had an idea recently about memorizing corners faster. I don't know how useful it is, but it seemed interesting enough to post. 

You only need to see 2 stickers of a corner to recognize which corner it is (Crider has a lookahead game based on that). This would mean that I would just need to look at the DBR, DLB or the BRD,BDL stickers at the beginning of corner memo or during edge memo and then I would have a rotationless corner memo. Some people rotate a lot and I think it may slow down memorization. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## Noahaha (Apr 20, 2013)

A Leman said:


> I had an idea recently about memorizing corners faster. I don't know how useful it is, but it seemed interesting enough to post.
> 
> You only need to see 2 stickers of a corner to recognize which corner it is (Crider has a lookahead game based on that). This would mean that I would just need to look at the DBR, DLB or the BRD,BDL stickers at the beginning of corner memo or during edge memo and then I would have a rotationless corner memo. Some people rotate a lot and I think it may slow down memorization.
> 
> What do you guys think?



I use this technique subconsciously sometimes, but I think going out of your way to use it is a bad idea.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Apr 20, 2013)

I started with 4 bld few days back and understood the over all concept. Did a few solves and all were DNF s, used commutators for centres. Did some sighted solves and ended up getting my centres right. When ever there were swaps involving the bottom layer centre, I did x r U2 r' to set up the centre in the F face and then commuted with the other centre and undid that. I also had lots of problems when setting up centres involving B face. Also I had problems when I had to commute three centres (buffer and the other two) , which were lying on the exact spots of their respective faces. I could nt explain properly but is there anyway someone can help me understanding what I really meant to say? 
Some good solutions to the cases I mentioned here please?


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 20, 2013)

Bhargav777 said:


> When ever there were swaps involving the bottom layer centre, I did x r U2 r' to set up the centre in the F face and then commuted with the other centre and undid that.


Assuming your buffer is Ulb: for pieces in the D layer just do f, f', r or r' to bring it to a side face.
For Dlb just preceed f, f', r or r' with a D, D' or D2 move.



Bhargav777 said:


> I also had lots of problems when setting up centres involving B face.


B face is just a matter of practice, there is nothing special about the B face 



Bhargav777 said:


> Also I had problems when I had to commute three centres (buffer and the other two) , which were lying on the exact spots of their respective faces.


Do you mean something like Ulb-Lbu-Bru? (each piece being the top left center when looking directly onto that face)
Again nothing special...
u r' U2 r u' r' U2 r

or something like:Ulb-Lbu-Flu?
u r' U2 r u r' U2 r u2

if you write some specific cycles you have trouble with it makes it easier to help you


----------



## Bhargav777 (Apr 21, 2013)

For cases involving D face, I understood what should be done,  thanks! 
Will try to tell you some vague cases, hope I'm right about what centres I mean.
Ulb Ulf(bottom left centre of U face) Rlb (top left of R face) 

Ulb Brf(top right of B face) Rrf(top right of R face) - should I do U' , so that the buffer goes to top left position finish swapping and do U? 

Ulb Flu(top left of F face) Bru (top right of B face) -should I do a U and proceed, then do U'?

Ulb Urf Dlb (top left of D face) 
Also not sure about how to perform two centre swaps involving opposite centres and adjacent centres not involving buffers. 
Sorry for these many questions. I've many more, but if these are cleared, I can get an idea of how I should start figuring out the rest.  thanks.


----------



## Ollie (Apr 21, 2013)

Bhargav777 said:


> Also not sure about how to perform two centre swaps involving opposite centres and adjacent centres not involving buffers.



Adjacent swaps - you have a few options 

r U r' [d'] r U' r' [d] should swap Fru, Fdr and Rbd
A Niklas commutator should be fine too z' [r] U' l' U [r'] U' l U z

Opposite swaps

I really like using U r2 U' [l2] U r2 U' [l2] which you can adjust for non-buffer center swaps by doing a x/x' rotation.
But you can break into the 2-cycle from the buffer position, and it will solve the second target and leave an easier 2-cycle involving the buffer piece. For example, (HP) where H and P are two targets on the front and back faces,you break into the cycle from buffer A by cycling (A,HP) which will solve P and leave (AH).


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 21, 2013)

Bhargav777 said:


> Ulb Ulf(bottom left centre of U face) Rlb (top left of R face)
> 
> Ulb Brf(top right of B face) Rrf(top right of R face) - should I do U' , so that the buffer goes to top left position finish swapping and do U?
> 
> ...



I'm not good at notation but I think you got something wrong there 

Ulb - Uface leftback
Ulf - Uface leftfront
Rlb - Rface left back uh? you mention top left of R face so I assume this is Rfu Rface frontup 
the small letters refer to the slices the center is on.

l u l' U l u' l' U


Ulb Brf(top right of B face) Rrf(top right of R face) 
Assuming with right of B face you mean it's right side when looking directly at it (not "through" the cube)
= Ulb Blu Rbu
for this cycle you can indeed move the uffer with U' and proceed with u' b U b' u b U' b' then do U

If both targets are on the slices that go through the buffer piece you can indeed move the buffer with U moves.
But this can give akward comms with b or f moves...

What I do is u2 r U r' u' r U' r' u' on emove less and has nice r moves


let me know if these are the correct cycles


----------



## moralsh (Apr 21, 2013)

29.66 Official Mo3 by Marcell Endrey @Slovenian open, wow

EDit: and 4BLD WR 2:30.62 ! wow (2)


----------



## Bhargav777 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: thanks Ollie and cube novice *

Thanks a lot Ollie! Niklas is awesome! I'm gonna use it from now on!  
Ulb Ulf Ruf swap that cube novice gave, could be applied only if it is already U2 away? Thanks, I understand the notation 
one more case please - Ulb Ulf(or any other centre on U face) Dlb (or any other centre on D). I sit for minutes together when I get this case!


----------



## Ollie (Apr 21, 2013)

Bhargav777 said:


> Thanks a lot Ollie! Niklas is awesome! I'm gonna use it from now on!
> Ulb Ulf Ruf swap that cube novice gave, could be applied only if it is already U2 away? Thanks, I understand the notation
> one more case please - Ulb Ulf(or any other centre on U face) Dlb (or any other centre on D). I sit for minutes together when I get this case!



The best I can think of is (U' y' x') [d2] r U r' [d2] r U' r' (x y U) I'll look properly when I'm back tonight


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 21, 2013)

How can I improve my execution? I use m2/op. I average like 2 mins for execution.


----------



## JasonK (Apr 21, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> How can I improve my execution? I use m2/op. I average like 2 mins for execution.



Thinkahead. You want no pauses at all in execution, so while you're solving one target you already know what you're going to do for the next target.

Also turn faster.


----------



## Username (Apr 21, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> How can I improve my execution? I use m2/op. I average like 2 mins for execution.



Turn slower without pauses. You need to know all the setups without thinking


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 21, 2013)

U


JasonK said:


> Thinkahead. You want no pauses at all in execution, so while you're solving one target you already know what you're going to do for the next target.
> 
> Also turn faster.





Username said:


> Turn slower without pauses. You need to know all the setups without thinking



Lol. One says turn faster and the other says slower. How can I turn faster? I just cant. Both say to work on thinkahead. I think I am fine at edges. It is corners that are my weak point. someone needs to find a better intermediate corners method. I am getting better with corner setups but I still have some trouble.


----------



## Username (Apr 21, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> U
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. One says turn faster and the other says slower. How can I turn faster? I just cant. Both say to work on thinkahead. I think I am fine at edges. It is corners that are my weak point. someone needs to find a better intermediate corners method. I am getting better with corner setups but I still have some trouble.



Start with OP, after OP go 3-style


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 21, 2013)

Username said:


> Start with OP, after OP go 3-style



I use op. I avg 45 for exec with 8 targets. And I can do sub-2.5 second y perm on average. I need to work on not taking pauses to remember. I memo corners memo edges exec edges exec corners.


----------



## Ollie (Apr 21, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Lol. One says turn faster and the other says slower. How can I turn faster? I just cant. Both say to work on thinkahead. I think I am fine at edges. It is corners that are my weak point. someone needs to find a better intermediate corners method. I am getting better with corner setups but I still have some trouble.



Practice your set-up moves until they are automatic. Do some sighted solves, follow the stickers through the set-up moves and understand what the set-up moves are actually doing. Once you've got this down, *start turning slowly first* during execution so that you can recall the next letter in your memo, prepare yourself to do the next series of set-ups and solve the next target. This is thinking ahead rather than looking ahead.

Once you get better at thinking ahead and you've eliminated the pauses in execution, *return to faster turning*. Learn to turn faster still by doing a time attack of all the corner/edge set-up moves and practice executing the T/J/Y perms as fast as possible.

Intermediate corners method - R2. You can also try Boomerang method for corners but it is a bit of a backwards step considering you have to memorize orientation and permutation.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 21, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Practice your set-up moves until they are automatic. Do some sighted solves, follow the stickers through the set-up moves and understand what the set-up moves are actually doing. Once you've got this down, *start turning slowly first* during execution so that you can recall the next letter in your memo, prepare yourself to do the next series of set-ups and solve the next target. This is thinking ahead rather than looking ahead.
> 
> Once you get better at thinking ahead and you've eliminated the pauses in execution, *return to faster turning*. Learn to turn faster still by doing a time attack of all the corner/edge set-up moves and practice executing the T/J/Y perms as fast as possible.
> 
> Intermediate corners method - R2. You can also try Boomerang method for corners but it is a bit of a backwards step considering you have to memorize orientation and permutation.



Ok. Thanks. R2 is brutal cause most of the targets you basically need an algorithm. However I might watch bldmaster's tutorial. That's how I learned m2.


----------



## Ollie (Apr 21, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Ok. Thanks. R2 is brutal cause most of the targets you basically need an algorithm. However I might watch bldmaster's tutorial. That's how I learned m2.



I'd say that's true for 9 of them, so 9 algs to learn in total, which is almost nothing. The rest are intuitive.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 21, 2013)

Ollie said:


> I'd say that's true for 9 of them, so 9 algs to learn in total, which is almost nothing. The rest are intuitive.



Ok. And R2 is faster than OP once you learn the algs. I'll try it. The bad thing is isn't UBL the common buffer for 3 style not DFR. That could make things annoying switching back. If I ever do.


----------



## Username (Apr 21, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Ok. And R2 is faster than OP once you learn the algs. I'll try it. The bad thing is isn't UBL the common buffer for 3 style not DFR. That could make things annoying switching back. If I ever do.



For 3-style you can choose whatever buffer you'd like


----------



## A Leman (Apr 21, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Ok. And R2 is faster than OP once you learn the algs. I'll try it. The bad thing is isn't UBL the common buffer for 3 style not DFR. That could make things annoying switching back. If I ever do.



I think marcell uses a DFR buffer and it seems to work well for him. I don't think the buffer choice matters that much. If you use DFR with DF, it may actually be easier during parity because both buffers are on the same layer.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Apr 21, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Ok. And R2 is faster than OP once you learn the algs. I'll try it. The bad thing is isn't UBL the common buffer for 3 style not DFR. That could make things annoying switching back. If I ever do.



You could mirror to do L2 instead with UBL buffer? I'd guess U2 is also a viable option, but I've never really looked at R2.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 21, 2013)

A Leman said:


> I think marcell uses a DFR buffer and it seems to work well for him. I don't think the buffer choice matters that much. If you use DFR with DF, it may actually be easier during parity because both buffers are on the same layer.



Marcell does actually. It is easier for parity probably.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Apr 21, 2013)

That looks similar to the two centre swap , I guess. Cool. What do I do if I have Ulb Dlb Ulf? 
BAB'A'? I don't understand the concept in the opposite centre commuting. Can you please explain?


----------



## conn9 (Apr 21, 2013)

As always, I'm sure its been thought of before, but I can't find it from searching the forums.
I *think* it's possible to do multiBLD with just one cube. I've not attempted it, so there could be some obvious flaw with the concept I've overlooked.
E.g. Get 2 scrambles written down in front of you. Scramble cube using scramble 1, memo, then solve it (normally) again. Scramble with scramble 2, memo and solve. Then do scramble 1 followed by scramble 2. From there you can don the blindfold and do solve 2 followed by solve 1 to hopefully solve it.
Pros: don't need multiple cubes
Cons: If you don't get 100% accuracy the cube will just look scrambled, you need to be accurate with the scrambling, the need to scramble and solve a few times before putting the blindfold on means you can't really time it that well


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Apr 25, 2013)

Thought of a nice way to work on letter pairs today - as you walk around, figure out words for the letter pairs you see on car number/license plates. Don't know if anyone does this but it seems like a decent way to commit your words to memory, or to practise coming up with words on the spot, whichever way you do it.


----------



## Julian (Apr 25, 2013)

TheOneOnTheLeft said:


> Thought of a nice way to work on letter pairs today - as you walk around, figure out words for the letter pairs you see on car number/license plates. Don't know if anyone does this but it seems like a decent way to commit your words to memory, or to practise coming up with words on the spot, whichever way you do it.


I do this a lot. It helps that here in Ontario the format is LLLL NNN.


----------



## ilikecubing (Apr 26, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Intermediate corners method - R2. You can also try Boomerang method for corners but it is a bit of a backwards step considering you have to memorize orientation and permutation.



Is there anyone who is real fast with R2?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 26, 2013)

ilikecubing said:


> Is there anyone who is real fast with R2?



Pochmann.


----------



## Ollie (Apr 26, 2013)

ilikecubing said:


> Is there anyone who is real fast with R2?



Not really (Marcell used to, hence why he uses DFR buffer, but obviously he's moved on to 3-style comms) but there's no reason why it can't be a fast(ish) corners method if you practice it enough.Obviously BH/3-style is a lot better and a much better investment of time and effort for BLD.



TheNextFeliks said:


> Pochmann.



Not really (although I'm not 100% sure which corners method he uses now.)


----------



## TheNextFeliks (May 4, 2013)

I have started noticing that I do my best bld at 6-7 o'clock. Anything past 8:30 isn't great and anything before is just avg.


----------



## Noahaha (May 4, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> I have started noticing that I do my best bld at 6-7 o'clock. Anything past 8:30 isn't great and anything before is just avg.



I do my best BLD around midnight, since that's approximately when I stop thinking about it.


----------



## A Leman (May 4, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> I have started noticing that I do my best bld at 6-7 o'clock. Anything past 8:30 isn't great and anything before is just avg.



I may do a bit better during the middle of the day, but all of my improvement happens late at night.


----------



## Username (May 12, 2013)

Random 0 edge cycle [R2, U2 M' U2]

Don't ask me why, just found it and posted for fun


----------



## Ollie (May 12, 2013)

How many people would be interested in a big cube BLD progression video? I'd probably talk about wings, midges and centers, how to speed-optimize your algs, talk about speeding up memo etc. I can talk a little bit about advanced r2/M2 as well and how to transit from r2 -> advanced r2 -> comms for example.


----------



## Username (May 12, 2013)

Ollie said:


> How many people would be interested in a big cube BLD progression video? I'd probably talk about wings, midges and centers, how to speed-optimize your algs, talk about speeding up memo etc. I can talk a little bit about advanced r2/M2 as well and how to transit from r2 -> advanced r2 -> comms for example.



Yes please.


----------



## DrKorbin (May 12, 2013)

Ollie said:


> How many people would be interested in a big cube BLD progression video? I'd probably talk about wings, midges and centers, how to speed-optimize your algs, talk about speeding up memo etc. I can talk a little bit about advanced r2/M2 as well and how to transit from r2 -> advanced r2 -> comms for example.



Yes please


----------



## etshy (May 12, 2013)

Ollie said:


> How many people would be interested in a big cube BLD progression video? I'd probably talk about wings, midges and centers, how to speed-optimize your algs, talk about speeding up memo etc. I can talk a little bit about advanced r2/M2 as well and how to transit from r2 -> advanced r2 -> comms for example.



Yes please, this will be really helpful to us


----------



## Bhargav777 (May 12, 2013)

Ollie said:


> How many people would be interested in a big cube BLD progression video? I'd probably talk about wings, midges and centers, how to speed-optimize your algs, talk about speeding up memo etc. I can talk a little bit about advanced r2/M2 as well and how to transit from r2 -> advanced r2 -> comms for example.



Please do that.


----------



## A Leman (May 28, 2013)

I have a question for the people that are very good with images. Do you sub vocalize the image before you form it? I currently audio loop 4 single syllable letter pairs in my head and then picture it in 1 or 2 loci depending on the event. This is an improvement from going an image at a time, but some mnemonists say that sub vocalization slows you down and that I should get rid of it. Visually reading the cube without sub vocalizing at all feels very weird for me right now and I am slow at it, but I had a similar feeling with look ahead and that is very important. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Ollie (May 28, 2013)

A Leman said:


> I have a question for the people that are very good with images. Do you sub vocalize the image before you form it? I currently audio loop 4 single syllable letter pairs in my head and then picture it in 1 or 2 loci depending on the event. This is an improvement from going an image at a time, but some mnemonists say that sub vocalization slows you down and that I should get rid of it. Visually reading the cube without sub vocalizing at all feels very weird for me right now and I am slow at it, but I had a similar feeling with look ahead and that is very important. What are your thoughts?



Good question!

However, I feel that vocalisation mostly uses the phonological loop of memory and is relatively short-term. But it depends what you're trying to memorize...

Although vocalization sometimes helps, I personally feel that I'm at the stage where I don't need it. But that may be because I've done so much practice. In particular, I've been focusing on the actual *visualisation* of the images rather than the _vocalisation_ of the letter pairs (in the early stages at least.) However, for example with +-centers on the 555bf I use short-term memory and more of the 'vocalisation' rather than the imagery in order to memorize these bits. So I guess it depends what you're trying to do.

These examples apply to me, but I'm not too sure about the top pros such as Marcell, Dan, Oleg etc. I.e:

333bf = more vocalisation for corners , more imagery for edges (depending how fast you are...)
444bf = " " " ", more imagery for wings and centers...
555bf, more vocalisation for +-centers and corners, more imagery for everything else.

But I'd recommend reading up on the Working Memory Model (Baddely and Hitch) because this has helped me immensely. Manipulate how your mind processes information and use more visual information in your memo, for example.


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 4, 2013)

Today I learned a cool fact! This fact has already been discovered I'm sure, likely by qq or those with a strong interest in the math behind the cube. Today I found that memorizing the order of a shuffled deck of cards is very nearly the equivalent of doing a 4x4x4 + 3x3x3 BLD relay. If someone already posted this I either did not remember or did not notice, but I found this so cool to know that those two events are so comparable!



Spoiler



\( \frac{log(52!)}{log(\frac{7!*3^6*(24!)^2}{24^6}*43252003274489856000)}\approx1.0367 \)



--edit--
I found that doing a 4x4x4 + three 2x2x2s BLD is also a closely equivalent information load to memorizing a shuffled deck of cards.


Spoiler



\( \frac{log(52!)}{log(\frac{7!*3^6*(24!)^2}{24^6}*(7!*3^6)^3)}\approx1.0357 \)


----------



## Username (Jun 4, 2013)

cmhardw said:


> Today I learned a cool fact! This fact has already been discovered I'm sure, likely by qq or those with a strong interest in the math behind the cube. Today I found that memorizing the order of a shuffled deck of cards is very nearly the equivalent of doing a 4x4x4 + 3x3x3 BLD relay. If someone already posted this I either did not remember or did not notice, but I found this so cool to know that those two events are so comparable!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did a 2-4 BLD relay today, where can I learn to memo decks?


----------



## A Leman (Jun 4, 2013)

cmhardw said:


> Today I learned a cool fact! This fact has already been discovered I'm sure, likely by qq or those with a strong interest in the math behind the cube. Today I found that memorizing the order of a shuffled deck of cards is very nearly the equivalent of doing a 4x4x4 + 3x3x3 BLD relay. If someone already posted this I either did not remember or did not notice, but I found this so cool to know that those two events are so comparable!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's really interesting that the permutations are so similar, Thanks. In terms of actual memo, they feel so different.

EDIT: username, you can just make 52 images from your letterpairs for the cards and use loci like you would for BLD.


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 4, 2013)

Username said:


> I did a 2-4 BLD relay today, where can I learn to memo decks?



Look up the yahoo group for memory sports, they have a lot of information available and a great community of fellow memory sports enthusiasts.



A Leman said:


> That's really interesting that the permutations are so similar, Thanks. In terms of actual memo, they feel so different.



I guess I should use Michael's terminology here: they are very nearly the equivalent amount of information to memorize. The structure to memorize them is very different, but they are a roughly equivalent "cognitive load" I guess you could say. This is a very pencil on napkin kind of calculation, but a neat result nonetheless!


----------



## Username (Jun 4, 2013)

Could someone give me ideas for a long term goal in BLD solving? My current short term goal is sub 30 5BLD (already like 7 DNF's sub 30, some really close) which should be fulfilled really soon.


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 4, 2013)

Username said:


> Could someone give me ideas for a long term goal in BLD solving? My current short term goal is sub 30 5BLD (already like 7 DNF's sub 30, some really close) which should be fulfilled really soon.



I would recommend to structure your goals for your methods. Your long term goals might be something like create a double letter image system, or learn to associate the algs you would execute to the image/word itself rather than associating the image to the pieces on the cube.

Setting your BLD goals to getting sub-X makes for slower improvement overall than setting your goals for "Make my method better by..." type goals. This is all in my opinion.


----------



## Username (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks. I actually have thought that that letterpair-alg association could be good to learn. Also, full 3-style


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 4, 2013)

Username said:


> Thanks. I actually have thought that that letterpair-alg association could be good to learn. Also, full 3-style



It's painful, but a way to learn quickly is to not allow yourself to solve until you are done learning. When I first decided to switch to double letter images I kept being lazy and not working hard on my list. To fix this, I told myself that I could not do another BLD solve until I had a full double letter image list created and I had begun learning it. I think this resulted in a nearly two month break from BLD solving, but it was so worth it.

Whatever you're learning, don't do another solve until you have finished whatever it is. You might put your sub-30 5x5x5 BLD goal on hold for a bit, but I'll bet just simply learning the new stuff would push you well past sub-30. Compare that to working hard now to get a 29:xx or 28:xx solve in the next few days or week or two.

Again, this is just my opinion.


----------



## Username (Jun 4, 2013)

Double letter = letter pair? I use letterpair images currently, but I come up with them on the spot. Also, I use the english language even if it is only my third language, that might slow me down a but aswell. 

Does it sound good to just switch to 3-style without any "progression"? I fully understand Comms (Pure and A9) and I understand setup moves. I might do so that I continue doing BLD solves, but use full 3-style instead of M2/OP. 

I'm currently working on an excel file with comms for wings, middles and corners +letter pair images.


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 4, 2013)

Username said:


> Double letter = letter pair? I use letterpair images currently, but I come up with them on the spot. Also, I use the english language even if it is only my third language, that might slow me down a but aswell.



Yes I meant letter pair (I've been away from the forum for a while and I guess I'm forgetting some of the terminology).

I would say it's always good to have mostly prepared images for your letter pairs. Any time not spent thinking up a new image for a certain letter pair is time that is instead spent memorizing those two pieces. So I would say continue writing out your list of the images you are either already using or would like to use for each letter pair.



Username said:


> Does it sound good to just switch to 3-style without any "progression"? I fully understand Comms (Pure and A9) and I understand setup moves. I might do so that I continue doing BLD solves, but use full 3-style instead of M2/OP.
> 
> I'm currently working on an excel file with comms for wings, middles and corners +letter pair images.



I don't think the specific method really matters that much, but you definitely want to reduce your thinking time to as little as possible from recalling an image to executing an alg. The algs list (and images lists) you're coming up with sounds like a great idea. I've heard people say on the forum here that the ideal situation is for you to recall an image, and then know which alg to execute without having to picture where the pieces are.

I recall the image, picture the pieces, then execute the alg. This is slower, but still can be done quickly. That would be the next thing I need to work on, but this gives you an idea of what people say to try for. Try not to do what I do, and try instead to recall image -> recall alg directly as much as you can.


----------



## Cubo largo (Jun 4, 2013)

What about Letter Pair? How it's possible to improve this technic *without* make errors by creating (because of difficult) only letters? I'm trying letter pair and, when I memorize, after a bit, I'll create only letter not paired (ex: from DoG PLay CoKe to DGPLCK). That's a problem I think!
Thanks.

Davide


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 4, 2013)

cmhardw said:


> Today I learned a cool fact!



Using this kind of calculation, how does megaminx compare to big cubes - 4x4x4 or 5x5x5 or 6x6x6? And while you're at it, it would be great to calculate gigaminx as well.

(Sorry - I know I'm being very lazy to not do it myself.)


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 4, 2013)

Cubo largo said:


> I'm trying letter pair and, when I memorize, after a bit, I'll create only letter not paired (ex: from DoG PLay CoKe to DGPLCK)



That IS the correct way to use letter pairs 

your letter pair for DG = dog, PL = PLay and CK is Coke

For me this would be DoG, DeGen, PaaL, PooL and Calvin Klein. 
Yes, for many letter pairs I have more than on image in my list.


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 4, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> Using this kind of calculation, how does megaminx compare to big cubes - 4x4x4 or 5x5x5 or 6x6x6? And while you're at it, it would be great to calculate gigaminx as well.
> 
> (Sorry - I know I'm being very lazy to not do it myself.)



Hmm... I hadn't thought about that. Here are some other interesting comparisons I found when looking further into it. These comparisons are looking into the information load so to speak, or the space of the number of possible combinations of the puzzle/attempt.

Megaminx BLD is pretty closely equivalent to memorizing one deck of 52 cards.


Spoiler



\( \frac{log(20!*30!*3^{19}*2^{27})}{log(52!)}\approx1.0014 \)


By extension this also makes megaminx BLD roughly equivalent to a 4x4x4 + 3x3x3 BLD relay as well as a 4x4x4 + three 2x2x2s BLD relay.

---------

Gigaminx BLD is pretty closely equivalent to a 8x8x8 + two 3x3x3s + 2x2x2 BLD combo solve.


Spoiler



\( \frac{log(\frac{20!*30!*3^{19}*2^{26}*(60!)^3}{(5!)^{24}})}{log(\frac{43252003274489856000^2*(7!*3^6)^2*(24!)^{12}}{24^{54}})}\approx1.0007 \)


----------



## Cubo largo (Jun 4, 2013)

Cubenovice said:


> That IS the correct way to use letter pairs
> 
> your letter pair for DG = dog, PL = PLay and CK is Coke
> 
> ...


Ok. I have to do CoKe Dog...
...but I do CKDG!
How can I train to not to do this?


----------



## qqwref (Jun 4, 2013)

From my post in the 6x6+ BLD rankings thread, megaminx is about 4x4x4 + 3x3x3, and gigaminx is about 8x8x8 + 4x4x4, or 7x7x7 + 5x5x5 + 3x3x3 + 2x2x2. (2x2x2 has about 0.334 as much information as a 3x3x3.)


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 4, 2013)

Cubo largo said:


> Ok. I have to do CoKe Dog...
> ...but I do CKDG!
> How can I train to not to do this?



Oops I understood yor post wrong....

You can "not do this" by making stories with these words or visualising them; example a dog playing with a can of coke


----------



## Cubo largo (Jun 4, 2013)

Cubenovice said:


> Oops I understood yor post wrong....
> 
> You can "not do this" by making stories with these words or visualising them; example a dog playing with a can of coke


Ok. Thank. My english is too bad, I know  

Davide


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 4, 2013)

qqwref said:


> and gigaminx is about 8x8x8 + 4x4x4



That's cool, by extension of what I found then that means that a 4x4x4 is very close in information to two 3x3x3s and a 2x2x2. I didn't know that. The correlation seems to be pretty close.



Spoiler



\( \frac{log(\frac{7!*3^6*(24!)^2}{24^6})}{log(43252003274489856000^2*7!*3^6)}\approx1.0007 \)


----------



## Ollie (Jun 4, 2013)

@Chris How did the talk on commutators go with the Mensa group you mentioned a few months ago, by the way? I wasn't sure if you posted anything, but I've been pretty keen to see how it went! Trying to teach M2 to a group of cubers was hard enough, but commutators to non-cubers...


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 4, 2013)

Ollie said:


> @Chris How did the talk on commutators go with the Mensa group you mentioned a few months ago, by the way? I wasn't sure if you posted anything, but I've been pretty keen to see how it went! Trying to teach M2 to a group of cubers was hard enough, but commutators to non-cubers...



It went very well! I realize that I dropped the ball on posting about it. I've had a lot of things going on in my life lately, the biggest one being that my girlfriend Katie and I are engaged!    We've been busy as of late spending a lot of our time together, and we've really started wedding planning in earnest now! I'll try to get a short writeup about the cube talk as well as the powerpoint posted by sometime this weekend, I should have some time before Monday.

As for the talk, I still have the powerpoint presentation I used, and I can mention after what I remember of it too. My goal was not to have people memorize any specific commutator, or commutator class or anything like that. I did want them to walk away with the process, which I described as:

1) Identify a slice, then come up with a series of moves to destroy exactly 1 piece on that slice
2) Turn the slice
3) Undo the moves you did to destroy the piece
4) Undo the slice turn

Basically I showed them an ABA'B' commutator, leading to things like Toss Ups, Drop and Catch, etc. I then demonstrated tons of toss up and drop and catch style commutators on a computer cube projected up on a screen.

Sorry for the delay, and I will try to have at least a short description up by this weekend!


----------



## Ollie (Jun 4, 2013)

cmhardw said:


> It went very well! I realize that I dropped the ball on posting about it. I've had a lot of things going on in my life lately, the biggest one being that my girlfriend Katie and I are engaged!    We've been busy as of late spending a lot of our time together, and we've really started wedding planning in earnest now! I'll try to get a short writeup about the cube talk as well as the powerpoint posted by sometime this weekend, I should have some time before Monday.
> 
> As for the talk, I still have the powerpoint presentation I used, and I can mention after what I remember of it too. My goal was not to have people memorize any specific commutator, or commutator class or anything like that. I did want them to walk away with the process, which I described as:
> 
> ...



Congrats on the engagement 

It sounds like a pretty good process, did your 'students' have much success applying it to an unsolved cube? I'd definitely be interested to see the PowerPoint, I'm sure others would be too


----------



## Username (Jun 5, 2013)

Tomorrow is 4 months since I learned M2/OP, I want to celebrate it with some big attempt. Should I try a 2-5 BLD relay attempt?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 5, 2013)

qqwref said:


> From my post in the 6x6+ BLD rankings thread, megaminx is about 4x4x4 + 3x3x3, and gigaminx is about 8x8x8 + 4x4x4, or 7x7x7 + 5x5x5 + 3x3x3 + 2x2x2. (2x2x2 has about 0.334 as much information as a 3x3x3.)



I'd like to apologize. I saw your posting over there, and I guess I just sort of hoped it wasn't a true representation of information (taking into account the extra possibilities per piece). (Since megaminx is so hard for me.) I realize now you had already largely answered my question. But it's nice to have Chris's new calculations anyway, for comparison's sake.


----------



## qqwref (Jun 7, 2013)

1) I'm thinking that the memo methods we use for bigcube BLD are largely based around 3x3x3 and/or wing cycles. This may not be the best way to approach centers because the multiple identical centers will mean you memorize more information than you need to - and as the cube gets larger more and more pieces become centers. So I'm wondering if one of those 1-6 based systems would work better. For each orbit you track cycles based on just remembering what face it goes to, and keeping track of how much of the face is solved using your fingers. So instead of memorizing something like UQBK... you would memorize something like 462153... There are now roughly two digits for each cycle (plus some more to deal with solved pieces), which is IMO an improvement over two letters. You can memorize two or three digits with one image, or maybe even 4 if you're crazy. I feel like for very large cubes this might pay off because of the slower algs (so a little overhead in figuring out what pieces are being cycled doesn't matter as much). It should decrease the amount to memo. What do people think - is this a good idea, has it been thought of before, etc.?


2) Maskow's best sub-hour blindfold is 35/37 (I think). So he solved 35 cubes in an hour. That is 700 pieces, which is just a little less than a 12x12x12 cube has. It is also about the same amount of information as a 14x14x14 cube (which is actually just a hair over 36 cubes' worth). Just thought that was kinda interesting - in terms of amount of memory or number of pieces memorized and solved, multiBLD is far far more advanced than bigBLD.


----------



## A Leman (Jun 7, 2013)

qqwref said:


> 1) I'm thinking that the memo methods we use for bigcube BLD are largely based around 3x3x3 and/or wing cycles. This may not be the best way to approach centers because the multiple identical centers will mean you memorize more information than you need to - and as the cube gets larger more and more pieces become centers. So I'm wondering if one of those 1-6 based systems would work better. For each orbit you track cycles based on just remembering what face it goes to, and keeping track of how much of the face is solved using your fingers. So instead of memorizing something like UQBK... you would memorize something like 462153... There are now roughly two digits for each cycle (plus some more to deal with solved pieces), which is IMO an improvement over two letters. You can memorize two or three digits with one image, or maybe even 4 if you're crazy. I feel like for very large cubes this might pay off because of the slower algs (so a little overhead in figuring out what pieces are being cycled doesn't matter as much). It should decrease the amount to memo. What do people think - is this a good idea, has it been thought of before, etc.?
> 
> 
> 2) Maskow's best sub-hour blindfold is 35/37 (I think). So he solved 35 cubes in an hour. That is 700 pieces, which is just a little less than a 12x12x12 cube has. It is also about the same amount of information as a 14x14x14 cube (which is actually just a hair over 36 cubes' worth). Just thought that was kinda interesting - in terms of amount of memory or number of pieces memorized and solved, multiBLD is far far more advanced than bigBLD.



1) I think this is a bad idea for a couple reasons.
A big benefit of letter pairs is that they translate to commutators very nicely and there is almost no thinking. It also describes a specific target. If someone used a 3digit system, then this would restrict the recall because you would need to remember both images at once, spit it in the middle and then do the cycle. 6^3=216 which means more repeat images. you would need to keep track of which targets you already shot to(this seems error prone) on a face and isolated 2cycles would be harder to check for.
2) Maskow is somewhat in his own league for Multi, but he has not done BigBLD seriously(that I know of). Anyway, don't you agree that there is a lot more pressure for accuracy with BigBLD,there is more to keep track of for each subset(~24 vs ~12), Big cubes are more difficult to turn and really big cubes are too expensive to invest in(especially since they are not an offical event). I feel like those will be holding things back. I'm done ranting and I'm sorry if I sound pessimistic. You did bring up some great questions.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 7, 2013)

A Leman said:


> 1) I think this is a bad idea for a couple reasons.
> 2) Maskow is somewhat in his own league for Multi, but he has not done BigBLD seriously(that I know of). Anyway, don't you agree that there is a lot more pressure for accuracy with BigBLD,there is more to keep track of for each subset(~24 vs ~12), Big cubes are more difficult to turn and really big cubes are too expensive to invest in(especially since they are not an offical event). I feel like those will be holding things back. I'm done ranting and I'm sorry if I sound pessimistic. You did bring up some great questions.



I'm pretty sure he vowed never to try bigBLD. I'm not sure why.


----------



## DrKorbin (Jun 7, 2013)

qqwref said:


> 1) .....


Generally this idea is not good because if you use letter scheme with 24 letters, you can memorize an alg for each word for x- and t- centers. These algs almost always can be used for obliques.
For example, you know that Ubr>Fdl>Dbr can be executed as U [r2, U l' U'] U'. A similar alg can be used for corresponding t-centers: Ub>Fd>Dr - U [r2, U M' U'] U'.
So you know that when you encounter Ubbr>Fddl>Drrb in obliques, you can use U [r2, U 3l' U'] U'. And all these three 3-cycles are memorized with one and the same word (in my letter scheme at least). You just learn that when you got this word in x-, t- or oblique centers, you execute one of several similar algorithms.
So what I'm trying to say is that if you use "standard" letter scheme for centers in 4x4 and 5x5 then you should also use it for all centers in very big cubes. And I would recommend the "standard" letter scheme for 4x4 and 5x5 because you can memorize alg for each word and become fast


qqwref said:


> has it been thought of before, etc.?


For example, Clément Gallet uses visual memorization and he memorize just the face of the center. If the center is solved, he memorizes the face several times.


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 7, 2013)

All this discussion had got me thinking about how well of a comparison this Scramble Space method is that we've been using. Essentially what we are doing is taking a logarithm base 43252003274489856000 to see how many 3x3x3s a certain puzzle is equivalent to. The great thing about this approach is that for 3x3x3 MultiBLD this method gives you the exact number of cubes attempted.

Taking the same idea and applying it to a large 3x3x3 multi can also, in theory, give a comparison of a multiBLD attempt using different puzzles. Take Maskow's recent 39/41 multi attempt (Amazing result!). I tried to find a nearly equivalent multi using other puzzles using the Scramble Space method (logarithms) and I found one that is very close!

A multiBLD attempt consisting of three gigaminxes, two 2x2x2s and a final 2x2x2 where you only memorize the orientations of the last layer corners is very closely the equivalent Informations Space of 41 3x3x3s.

To be clear about my proposed multi, for the third 2x2x2 all pieces would be in their solved positions, a specific last layer color would be decided upon prior to the start of the event, and the corners with that decided upon last layer color could be oriented in any of their 3^3 possible orientations.

The correlation for these two multi attemps is quite close:

\( \frac{41*log(43252003274489856000)}{3*log(\frac{20!*30!*(60!)^3*3^{19}*2^{26}}{(5!)^{12}})+2*log(7!*3^6)+log(3^3)}\approx0.9998 \)

To those who have done gigaminx BLD, does this seem reasonable? Is the perceived difficulty of doing a Gigaminx vs. doing a 41 cube 3x3x3 multi the same? According to the possible information space they are nearly equivalent, but is the difficulty in actually trying 41 3x3x3s the same as trying 3 gigaminxes plus the 2x2x2s to even out the information space?


----------



## A Leman (Jun 7, 2013)

cmhardw said:


> To those who have done gigaminx BLD, does this seem reasonable?



Has anyone even done this? I think that Mike is the only person practicing Gigaminx and he has not had a success yet. All that I can say is that for MegaBLD, I needed to memorize one sticker at a time because I don't have a 60^2 image list(any have no plans of ever making one). In terms of actual difficulty, execution would be awful. Both attempts sound really difficult!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 7, 2013)

Regarding multi vs. gigaminx:
---------------------------
I think I am the only one crazy enough to try a gigaminx yet. The minxes are just so different from everything else. And most importantly, I have done absolutely nothing to optimize my memo method for gigaminx, so it is much harder for me than it theoretically should be. And I'm not willing to put in the effort to revamp my memo methods just to do minxes.

I really doubt I'll ever do a gigaminx in under 3 hours (my best attempt yet is 4 1/2 hours). But I could certainly do 41 cubes in under 3 hours with some work - I almost could do them now. So that's at least a 3:1 difference in difficulty. But it just doesn't match because minxes are so much harder, at least for me.

I suspect that minxes are harder for everyone anyway; it's much harder to maintain the proper orientation on a minx. I use a specific pinch grip to try to maintain it; I sometimes move away from the grip for short periods of time, but I always go back to it, to try to maintain orientation. But there's the constant fear you're going to misorient. And note you couldn't use the method qqwref mentioned for centers on a minx - not enough fingers (and it would greatly increase the likelihood of misorienting).

Regarding qqwref's idea about center memo:
------------------------------------------
There has been some discussion about this method, and several people who have worked on it. I've played with it just a little, but I don't think I could manage to keep track of the pieces with my fingers during the solve well enough. That problem is the main reason why I haven't tried it.

Note that this method has another possible sub-method, which is to memorize each face directly instead of memorizing the cycles. You'd simply memorize a single image telling which face each piece in that particular orbit on that particular face needs to go to. It probably wouldn't be that hard to decode on the fly, since there's really not much information now, and it would be incredibly fast to memorize (one of the good people could memorize a face for a given piece type in less than a second, probably - so 6 seconds per piece type!). This is actually the main reason why I wanted to try this approach. But I just haven't worked out how to keep track of where I am on each face during the solve - I just don't seem to be able to figure out how to make the fingers work, and I can't think of another good way to keep track.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jun 8, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> Regarding multi vs. gigaminx:
> ---------------------------
> I suspect that minxes are harder for everyone anyway; it's much harder to maintain the proper orientation on a minx. I use a specific pinch grip to try to maintain it; I sometimes move away from the grip for short periods of time, but I always go back to it, to try to maintain orientation. But there's the constant fear you're going to misorient.



While this is a valid point, it seems like Chris' post regards information as opposed to solving difficulty. 3x3 multi execution only involves 3x3s, clearly far easier than a gigaminx for anyone. However, due to the problems most have of not having their letter pair scheme cover all the different targets the actual amount of memorised information for gigaminx BLD can be effectively higher than it needs to be.

I feel that some effort to include how optimised certain memo methods are for different attempts, as this will give a better idea of relative difficulty. Is there an easy way to take account of this in the calculations, since they are based on the number of positions and not how much information is typically memorised?


----------



## qqwref (Jun 8, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> Note that this method has another possible sub-method, which is to memorize each face directly instead of memorizing the cycles. You'd simply memorize a single image telling which face each piece in that particular orbit on that particular face needs to go to. It probably wouldn't be that hard to decode on the fly, since there's really not much information now, and it would be incredibly fast to memorize (one of the good people could memorize a face for a given piece type in less than a second, probably - so 6 seconds per piece type!). This is actually the main reason why I wanted to try this approach. But I just haven't worked out how to keep track of where I am on each face during the solve - I just don't seem to be able to figure out how to make the fingers work, and I can't think of another good way to keep track.


Wow, what a concept. Execution sounds really tough, but if anyone ever wants to just memo a 4x4x4 or 5x5x5 as fast as possible, this might be the best way to do it.



bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> I feel that some effort to include how optimised certain memo methods are for different attempts, as this will give a better idea of relative difficulty. Is there an easy way to take account of this in the calculations, since they are based on the number of positions and not how much information is typically memorised?


As a first approximation, we could figure out how much information there is per image, and then express puzzles' information content in terms of images instead. For 3x3x3s I assume the best people can put two 1-24 numbers in each image, so a 3x3x3 works out to log(4.3252 * 10^19)/log(24^2) = 7.113 images, roughly. On a Megaminx, however, it's probably fair to say the best people can put one 1-60 number in each image, meaning that it works out to log(1.0067 * 10^68)/log(60) = 38.244 images. That is about 5.377 times as much as the 3x3x3. (Note that these numbes don't correspond to the number of images memorized, but rather, the information content of the puzzle divided by the information content of each image. Real memo techniques should take more images than this, on average. Hopefully not much more, though.)


----------



## mycube (Jun 9, 2013)

what is the biggest amount of cubes someone did in a multibld-attempt with visual memo?


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jun 15, 2013)

mycube said:


> what is the biggest amount of cubes someone did in a multibld-attempt with visual memo?



4 by Chester I guess


----------



## mycube (Jun 15, 2013)

Bhargav777 said:


> 4 by Chester I guess



I know at least 2 people who did more (jan bentlage 9 and me 8)


----------



## Ollie (Jun 18, 2013)

After speaking to Joey this weekend I decided to try some visual solves. Only visual memo is pretty damn hard nowadays...

2:16.44 single and 6:14.74 1/2. I had to really try hard to not say the letter pair images in my head as I memorized the targets. Tried to use mostly lines, tapping and dots to no avail. May try this again later


----------



## DrKorbin (Jun 18, 2013)

Ollie said:


> 2:16.44 single and 6:14.74 1/2


Lol I guess this is not 4x4, right? 
Why did you try that? You think visual memo has more potential than letter pairs/stories/journey/audio?


----------



## Ollie (Jun 18, 2013)

DrKorbin said:


> Why did you try that? You think visual memo has more potential than letter pairs/stories/journey/audio?



Haha, noo  It certainly has value when combined with letters/audio/journey method etc (especially for big cube centers.) I guess it was mostly for fun, and also to try and understand how you could memorize without letters, and it's pretty plucking hard!


----------



## mycube (Jun 18, 2013)

Ollie said:


> and it's pretty plucking hard!



well, no  for me it feels normal and hard to image to memorize with something else. Depends on the way you learned it


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jun 25, 2013)

How do you guys memorise for any letter pair starting with Q? QH, QV QA, QE . TOO PAINFUL!


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 25, 2013)

Bhargav777 said:


> How do you guys memorise for any letter pair starting with Q? QH, QV QA, QE . TOO PAINFUL!



QuirinusHof
CuVee
Quality Assurance
Queen Elisabeth


just be creative:
you can also use things that sound like Q...
you can skip Q and use Z instead
you can let Q indicate a "category" example: car brands --> QC = Citroen, QA = Audi, QV = Volvo
etc
etc


----------



## Ollie (Jun 25, 2013)

Bhargav777 said:


> How do you guys memorise for any letter pair starting with Q? QH, QV QA, QE . TOO PAINFUL!



QA - either Duck (QuAck) or a press conference (Question and Answer...)
QB - Quiddich (or QuiBble - a complaint)
QC - QuiChe
QD - Quid
QE - Queen Elizabeth
QF - QuiF (hair) or Queef (teehee)
QG - QuaGmire (Family Guy)
QH - Jam..I can't remember why.
QJ - Rubik's cube (technically wrong, but I don't care.)
QK - Quick
QL - a pen (QuiLl)
QM - QuiM (teehee)
QN - Glee (I mistook someone in Glee for being QuiNn - oops.)
QO - Status QuO
QR - QueeR
QS- QueueS of people
QT- QuieT or QuiT
QU - any other QUeen
QV - QuiVering (shaking)
QW - a Quiz
QX - Nesquiks

Those are mine, but I'd take Cubenovice's advice  (as long as your images are distinguishable enough. For instance I might not do car brands, because I'd think of a generic car in all cases...) I guess the point is that it doesn't necessarily have to have a logical order - I knew the Q's would always be harder so I chose words that* I knew I'd remember.*


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jun 26, 2013)

Cubenovice said:


> QuirinusHof
> CuVee
> Quality Assurance
> Queen Elisabeth
> ...


I'm actually using something like that for pairs ending with Q. But here , i use diseases (i don't even know many car brands :/ ) TQ - typhoid , CQ - cancer, JQ - jaundice etc. So i did not know what to use for this. Thanks a lot  



Ollie said:


> QA - either Duck (QuAck) or a press conference (Question and Answer...)
> QB - Quiddich (or QuiBble - a complaint)
> QC - QuiChe
> QD - Quid
> ...



:O Thanks a ton dude! Incase i get to win any BLD event at worlds any day, I'll post the prize to your home for sure!


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jun 28, 2013)

Ok how do you guys approach this? 
4BLD - orientation (White top red front)
Buffer - Ubl (solved)
Ubr - has yellow 
Dbr - has red 
Fld - has orange
Brd - has blue 
Rfu - has white
So the cycle is Ubr - Dbr - Fld - Brd - Rfu - Ubr, but my buffer is Ubl.

Did this now.
b' L' b L (d l' U2 l d' l' U2 l ) L' b' L b
B y ( u l' U2 l u' l' U2 l ) R' y'


I usually approach one centre after another by doing Niklas incase I end up with something like this. But this was too painful that I instead wanted to use another buffer.
A good approach for this please


----------



## Ollie (Jun 28, 2013)

Bhargav777 said:


> post



You can do any of these: 

1. Do a U' to place the Urb piece into your buffer position and solve the remaining centers as normal. Just remember to do a U at the end.
2. Make up some cycles whilst solving from your new buffer. If you understand how the center comms work then this shouldn't be too hard. Or:
3. Break into a new cycle like so:

*Ubl -> Ubr -> Dbr = [D': [r2, D' l2 D]]
*Ubl -> Fld -> Brd = [F2: [l, U r U']]
*Then solve the remaining two centers Ulb -> Rfu. You don't need to solve Ubr because just swapping Urb and Ubl on is pointless.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jun 28, 2013)

Exactly what I wanted. Sorry to be asking questions so many times in a week. :/


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 28, 2013)

mycube said:


> what is the biggest amount of cubes someone did in a multibld-attempt with visual memo?



Someone got a 7BLD success with visual (there's a thread on SS).


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Jun 30, 2013)

I use M2 and Old Pochman. Is 3-cycles faster? Where can I learn 3-cycles? I get 6 minutes consistently and I want to improve.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 30, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Someone got a 7BLD success with visual (there's a thread on SS).



prettysure its been done before


----------



## Username (Jun 30, 2013)

MaikeruKonare said:


> I use M2 and Old Pochman. Is 3-cycles faster? Where can I learn 3-cycles? I get 6 minutes consistently and I want to improve.



Practice M2/OP until you average atleast sub 1:30, then you can start progressing to 3-cycles


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 30, 2013)

In my opinion, a lucky solve is one with under 16 targets.


----------



## Username (Jun 30, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> In my opinion, a lucky solve is one with under 16 targets.



My opinion is that a lucky solve is one that has 2 or more pieces solved.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 30, 2013)

Username said:


> My opinion is that a lucky solve is one that has 2 or more pieces solved.



Idk. I meant in Noah metrics x/y x+y<16 is lucky. You can still get 8/12 with 2 pieces solved.


----------



## Username (Jun 30, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Idk. I meant in Noah metrics x/y x+y<16 is lucky. You can still get 8/12 with 2 pieces solved.



I understood what you meant, and told you my opinion.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 30, 2013)

Username said:


> I understood what you meant, and told you my opinion.



Ok.


----------



## tseitsei (Jun 30, 2013)

I think that number of targets is much better indicator of srambles "luckiness" than number of solved pieces...
You can have three edges already solved and still get for example 4 different cycles which means 12 edge targets and normal 8 targets for corners... so that would be 20 targets and 10 algs with a scramble that has 3 pieces already solved... But on the other hand you can get a scramble that has one edge and one corner solved and all other pieces in one cycle, so that would be 10 edge targets and 6 corner targets which makes 16 targets and 8 algs... Much luckier than 12/8 with 3 pieces solved


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jul 1, 2013)

I don't understand if it happens for anyone. But The niklas alg for centres - l2 U r2 U' l2 U r2 U' and it's mirror, seem to be problematic for me and i can't figure out where. 
Consider the centres in this order
U face
12
43

D face
56
87

I need to inter change 1 and 6. I did D' to set up and did there niklas alg starting with l2. It changed to
62
43
No issues here. But

57
81 instead of

51
87.

Tried again, got 
51
86.
Why is Dfr and Dbr swapped? Or am I wrong?
Same without setup
52
34 as I wanted. BUt

61
87 instead of 

16
87.
The same happens with the normal Niklas - r U' l' u r' U' l u
Does 
25
87 instead of 

52
87


----------



## Jakube (Jul 1, 2013)

The problem is, that l2 U r2 U' l2 U r2 U' is a 3-cycle.

So you can't just swap 2 pieces with this alg, but you can swap 3. Your niklas-alg cycles the pieces: Ubl -> Drf -> Dfl -> Ubl. In your notation this should be 1 -> 6 -> 5 -> 1.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jul 1, 2013)

Jakube said:


> The problem is, that l2 U r2 U' l2 U r2 U' is a 3-cycle.
> 
> So you can't just swap 2 pieces with this alg, but you can swap 3. Your niklas-alg cycles the pieces: Ubl -> Drf -> Dfl -> Ubl. In your notation this should be 1 -> 6 -> 5 -> 1.



So how do I swap 2 centres alone? 
Ubl - Dfl - Ubl?


----------



## Username (Jul 1, 2013)

Bhargav777 said:


> So how do I swap 2 centres alone?
> Ubl - Dfl - Ubl?



You don't


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jul 1, 2013)

Username said:


> You don't



So rude :'( :'(


----------



## Username (Jul 1, 2013)

Bhargav777 said:


> So rude :'( :'(



If you are stuck at where you only have 2 centers to swap, then you have to use the niklas commutator 3-cycle to move 2 pieces of the same color and one of a different color, thus making it look like a 2-cycle. 

Ubl - Dfl - Ubl?

If it's only those two centers, then you can do the niklas commutator [l2, U r2 U'], but if the rest of the cube is scrambled aswell, it wont work.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jul 1, 2013)

Username said:


> If you are stuck at where you only have 2 centers to swap, then you have to use the niklas commutator 3-cycle to move 2 pieces of the same color and one of a different color, thus making it look like a 2-cycle.
> 
> Ubl - Dfl - Ubl?
> 
> If it's only those two centers, then you can do the niklas commutator [l2, U r2 U'], but if the rest of the cube is scrambled aswell, it wont work.



Had Ubl and Dfl switched. Also had Dfr and Rur to be swapped. D:


----------



## Jakube (Jul 1, 2013)

Username said:


> You don't



You can't just swap two centers. This is impossible. 
But there's a little trick you can do, so that it looks like a 2-swap. 
For instance, if you want to swap a white (center 1) and a blue center piece (center 2), you have to find a second blue center (center 3) and than cycle these three centers like: center 1 -> center 2 -> center 3 -> center 1. Or you look for another white piece (center 3) and cycle these three centers: center 1 -> center 3 -> center 2 -> center 1. 



Bhargav777 said:


> So how do I swap 2 centres alone?
> Ubl - Dfl - Ubl?



For this case you could do Niklas: l2 U r2 U' l2 U r2 U', but this will only work, if Drf is solved already. Notice, that you actually swap Ubl with Drf with Dfl. So the Ubl center goes to Drf, which goes to Dfl, witch goes to Ubl.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 1, 2013)

Random T-perm flip alg I found: F R' F' R2 U' R' F' U' F R U R' 
A simple adaptation of an easy OLL.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jul 1, 2013)

Jakube said:


> You can't just swap two centers. This is impossible.
> But there's a little trick you can do, so that it looks like a 2-swap.
> For instance, if you want to swap a white (center 1) and a blue center piece (center 2), you have to find a second blue center (center 3) and than cycle these three centers like: center 1 -> center 2 -> center 3 -> center 1. Or you look for another white piece (center 3) and cycle these three centers: center 1 -> center 3 -> center 2 -> center 1.
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot.   I'll work on that


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jul 2, 2013)

Figuring out systems to keep track of which pieces you've memoed is a fun challenge. My warm-up challenge was fixing my system for bigcubes wings about a week before my last comp, I think it helped. The real challenge is dodecahedra ...

Corners: actually quite easy to figure out, it's only 20 pieces.
Edges: trickier, but I've got a decent method which can get slightly awkward sometimes, but it should help a lot.
Centres (only looked at X centres so far, but + should be the same): definitely interesting. Took a while and some creativity, but I have a method, as yet not fully tested but it should be fine.
Wings: ... ... ... I really don't have a $£"*& clue. Yet. I'm working on it. 60 pieces is insane.

Tutorials for megaBLD should be coming soon, I've got them mostly planned out. Attempts at megaBLD will resume soon, going for sub-20. Tutorial for centre tracking might be made, though I suspect my audience would consist only of Mike Hughey . Tutorial for wings might get made if it's even possible.


----------



## etshy (Jul 2, 2013)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Figuring out systems to keep track of which pieces you've memoed is a fun challenge. My warm-up challenge was fixing my system for bigcubes wings about a week before my last comp, I think it helped. The real challenge is dodecahedra ...
> 
> Corners: actually quite easy to figure out, it's only 20 pieces.
> Edges: trickier, but I've got a decent method which can get slightly awkward sometimes, but it should help a lot.
> ...



actually I'm very interested in this , because I might try the master kilominx BLD after I get a megaBLD success ( which I hope this happens in 2 weeks , I will start real attempts next week  ) , I've got all MegaBLD figured out , and I can do sighted solves very easily , currently I'm working on my memo , and I took advantage of my arabic first language so that I only memo 50 characters . I actually find megaBLD more fun than any other thing , because I taught it to myself , and I figured out all the setup moves all by myself , I just hope I can get a success soon


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jul 2, 2013)

etshy said:


> actually I'm very interested in this , because I might try the master kilominx BLD after I get a megaBLD success ( which I hope this happens in 2 weeks , I will start real attempts next week  ) , I've got all MegaBLD figured out , and I can do sighted solves very easily , currently I'm working on my memo , and I took advantage of my arabic first language so that I only memo 50 characters . I actually find megaBLD more fun than any other thing , because I taught it to myself , and I figured out all the setup moves all by myself , I just hope I can get a success soon



Ooh, didn't think I would really get any interest. Megaminx BLD is quite interesting, I figured it all out by myself too. Also, I use english+greek+digits in a weird system to get 60 characters, which helps. Once my tutorial is up on Youtube we can compare ideas. And if you find a nice way to track MK wings, please let me know! How fast do you think you will be?


----------



## etshy (Jul 2, 2013)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Ooh, didn't think I would really get any interest. Megaminx BLD is quite interesting, I figured it all out by myself too. Also, I use english+greek+digits in a weird system to get 60 characters, which helps. Once my tutorial is up on Youtube we can compare ideas. And if you find a nice way to track MK wings, please let me know! How fast do you think you will be?



yeah it's very interesting , I also use a combination of arabic+english+digits which helps too , I can't wait to get a success honestly  
I think I will break the 1 hour barrier at the beginning , only 50 characters to memo isn't that much , much like a 4BLD , so I don't think memo will take that long , but because it is very easy to misorient the megaminx that I will have to go slow on the first couple of attempts to get use to it , so yeah I will break the 1 hour , but hopefully I will sub-hour as soon as I get a success  
as for the master kilominx , I will order one in the next couple of weeks because I gave mine to a friend , so I think by the end of this month I will able to give the wings a try


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 2, 2013)

Has anyone thought about doing a memo for 4x4 centers where you would simply remember the color? I am learning 4bld but I can never decide which letter to shoot to so memo takes forever.


----------



## Username (Jul 2, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Has anyone thought about doing a memo for 4x4 centers where you would simply remember the color? I am learning 4bld but I can never decide which letter to shoot to so memo takes forever.



just shoot in alphabetical order on the face


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 2, 2013)

Username said:


> just shoot in alphabetical order on the face



Ok. Good Idea.


----------



## A Leman (Jul 12, 2013)

So... Haiyan Zhuang will be allowed to compete this September 1. 
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=885#p4954

Is he still cubing? I remember seeing a sub20 that he a had on tape. Any thoughts about this?


----------



## Noahaha (Jul 13, 2013)

A Leman said:


> So... Haiyan Zhuang will be allowed to compete this September 1.
> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=885#p4954
> 
> Is he still cubing? I remember seeing a sub20 that he a had on tape. Any thoughts about this?



I don't think he'll be competing.


----------



## Ollie (Jul 19, 2013)

Is there a faster way to solve DFr -> UFl? Doing U2 B' R' U [wing parity] U' R B U2 is long and slow


----------



## DrKorbin (Jul 19, 2013)

x r' U2 r U2 r U2 l' U2 r U2 r' U2 B2 r2 B2 l


----------



## Ollie (Jul 19, 2013)

DrKorbin said:


> x r' U2 r U2 r U2 l' U2 r U2 r' U2 B2 r2 B2 l



<3


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jul 20, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Is there a faster way to solve DFr -> UFl? Doing U2 B' R' U [wing parity] U' R B U2 is long and slow


On 5x5, in SiGN:
U2 2-3r' U2 2-3r2 U2 2-3r U2 2-3r U2 (2L 2-3r2) U2 2-3r' U2 2R U2 2L'
Or, without the weird stuff I do,
U2 2R' U2 2R2 U2 2R U2 2R U2 (2L 2R2) U2 2R' U2 2R U2 2L'.
I like the first one since the double slice turns for 5x5 let me use M-slice fingertricks easily, single slice turns on 5x5 aren't as nice IMO. I can try putting in some double outer layer turns in the second one if you prefer, like I did with the per special alg you like. Btw this is basically just r2 parity, the way I do it anyway.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jul 20, 2013)

DrKorbin said:


> x r' U2 r U2 r U2 l' U2 r U2 r' U2 B2 r2 B2 l



Or the mirror is also pretty nice:

x l' U2 l U2 l U2 r' U2 l U2 l' U2 F2 l2 F2 r x2
It depends if you prefer r or l really ;b


----------



## evogler (Jul 22, 2013)

Just felt like sharing:
Yesterday I ate lunch at a restaurant called Lanesplitter (in Oakland, California). While I was waiting for my food, I did one blind solve, and my corner memo was SPLITR, just like the name of the restaurant. I checked several times to make sure I had it right, and I solved the corners successfully.
Seemed like a pretty neat coincidence.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 22, 2013)

evogler said:


> Just felt like sharing:
> Yesterday I ate lunch at a restaurant called Lanesplitter (in Oakland, California). While I was waiting for my food, I did one blind solve, and my corner memo was SPLITR, just like the name of the restaurant. I checked several times to make sure I had it right, and I solved the corners successfully.
> Seemed like a pretty neat coincidence.



I love it when memos fit the occasion, but that one is just too good! Nice!


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 2, 2013)

What would you think of this for UBL -> DFR - > RFU

u R2 u' F u R2 u' F'

I'm not really sure how I want to execute this yet.


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 2, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> What would you think of this for UBL -> DFR - > RFU
> 
> u R2 u' F u R2 u' F'
> 
> I'm not really sure how I want to execute this yet.




It's bad...

x' [D' , R U' R'] x

= x' D' R U' R' D R U l'


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 2, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> It's bad...
> 
> x' [D' , R U' R'] x
> 
> = x' D' R U' R' D R U l'



How did I not think of that :fp


----------



## Ollie (Aug 6, 2013)

Just a technique I thought I'd share as it's helped me immensely in reducing pauses and increasing the flow in my Big BLD and Multi solves.

As I have gotten faster, the pressure of getting world-class times has forced me to encode images faster than I used to do. I've found that this sometimes leads to less actual visualisation of the images. While this can actually be a really good thing as it can be much more efficient and lead to very fast memo times, it often results in the transition between certain piece types being much slower. This is also true of switching between cubes in fast multi attempts.

To fix this I have incorporated visual 'cues' into my memo. For instance, in 5BLD I will memo wings first and solve them last. Even with a review, I do occasionally take a while to remember the first image and get myself going = precious seconds wasted. 

However, if I bite/flick/pinch the first piece for a piece set (and also for all my other 'first pieces' in other sets) during my review phase I am much more likely to remember what my first word is. If the first word is a bit dodgy, or something I'm not used to visualising (such as XM) I will flick the X and then the M for example. This is my 'cue' to remember the rest of the sentence and continue execution.

Using multi as an example, I have found that I am more likely to have memory lapses in remembering the edge images. If I have 2 cubes to recall after I have finished executing my first one, I will often visualise some sort of interaction between those two 'first pieces.' For instance, UF on #2 and RD on #3 could be connected by a piece of string in my mind. When I come to #2, not only will I know what my first images is for #2, but I also know straight away what my first image is for cube #3. I have, in some form, rehearsed it during execution.

Memo shouldn't be a passive process, because it isn't. Since bringing imaginative ideas such as these into memo means I can still actually enjoy memorising.

Does anyone else do this already?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 6, 2013)

I haven't done exactly that (it sounds like a great idea), but I have taken over the past few months to "visual memorizing" first pieces in sets lately. I remember visually where the pieces are to start the sets, and that acts as my cue to get me going. It has definitely helped me some. It's funny - I didn't really do it intentionally, but when practicing for 5x5x5 BLD for WC I just started doing it almost by accident.

I'm thinking it might be nice to use extra images to "connect" the first pieces of different sets. But strings connecting pieces visually is a neat idea too. All kinds of interesting possibilities here - thanks for bringing it up.


----------



## DrKorbin (Aug 7, 2013)

Ollie said:


> ...



ok thnx for sharing now i'll beat ya


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 7, 2013)

This is probably already being used by fast peeps, but I found this really nice:

UBL -> DFR -> FUR

R F' r U R' U' r' F

instead of the crappy D' L2 D R' D' L2 D R


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 14, 2013)

Any notes before I do my first 5bld attempt in like an hour? Tips, things to know, etc. 

Should I do like 1 room per piece type? I think that is what I'll do.


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 14, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Any notes before I do my first 5bld attempt in like an hour? Tips, things to know, etc.
> 
> Should I do like 1 room per piece type? I think that is what I'll do.



Nope, just go do it! Also, have fun!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 14, 2013)

One room per piece type should work fine, especially for a first attempt. (I pack two piece types per room, but it's probably easier to go with one room per piece type as a starting point.) Have fun!


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 14, 2013)

I do all my 5BLD in one room. Do you think that's too much?


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Aug 14, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> I do all my 5BLD in one room. Do you think that's too much?



Antoine, I'm just curious....
How many 5BLD successes do you have now?


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 14, 2013)

Yellowsnow98 said:


> Antoine, I'm just curious....
> How many 5BLD successes do you have now?



Just one 

I've only done about 15 attempts or less though.


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Aug 14, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Just one
> 
> I've only done about 15 attempts or less though.



It's one more than I've got
Thanks for answering so quickly.


----------



## Julian (Aug 14, 2013)

So I do 4 letters per room, 21 rooms for 5BLD (6, 6, 6, 3, audio corners).

...yeah.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 15, 2013)

Julian said:


> 21 rooms for 5BLD



wat


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Aug 15, 2013)

When I first heard this talk of rooms, I seriously thought it was walking into another room to memo different pieces. :fp


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 15, 2013)

Yellowsnow98 said:


> When I first heard this talk of rooms, I seriously thought it was walking into another room to memo different pieces. :fp



In a manner of speaking, that's exactly what they were referring to


----------



## Flame838 (Aug 18, 2013)

Do you guys think using a smaller cube would benefit memo because you'd have to rotate the cube less to track the pieces? I'm getting a smaller cube for OH anyway so i just thought this could be an interesting idea.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Aug 31, 2013)

Anyway to execute OP corners first for 4bld and then fix the rotated centres? I guess i could cut around a minute there if i could deal with it. Incase there are only 4 or 8 corners, i execute them before centres. Else it's always after centres. 

Also how do i fix parity for midges in 5BLD? Method - m2.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 31, 2013)

Bhargav777 said:


> Anyway to execute OP corners first for 4bld and then fix the rotated centres? I guess i could cut around a minute there if i could deal with it. Incase there are only 4 or 8 corners, i execute them before centres. Else it's always after centres.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ueIboQUbr6c


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 31, 2013)

Bhargav777 said:


> Anyway to execute OP corners first for 4bld and then fix the rotated centres? I guess i could cut around a minute there if i could deal with it. Incase there are only 4 or 8 corners, i execute them before centres. Else it's always after centres.
> 
> Also how do i fix parity for midges in 5BLD? Method - m2.



To 2nd: 
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?27353-One-answer-BLD-question-thread-blind/page419
Etshy's answer.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 31, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> To 2nd:
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?27353-One-answer-BLD-question-thread-blind/page419
> Etshy's answer.



Personally, I prefer just shoot to UBR at the end of corners, then at the end of midges do an extra M2 then perform: F2 Rw2 F2 U2 r2 (Inner slice only) U2 F2 Rw2 y T-perm y' F2


----------



## Bhargav777 (Sep 1, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Personally, I prefer just shoot to UBR at the end of corners, then at the end of midges do an extra M2 then perform: F2 Rw2 F2 U2 r2 (Inner slice only) U2 F2 Rw2 y T-perm y' F2



Thanks both of you   Hopefully i should get faster with BLD events when i take it seriously.


----------



## A Leman (Sep 1, 2013)

Former WR holder Haiyan Zhuang (2008ZHUA01) is now cleared of his 3 year ban and can now compete in WCA competitions. I wonder if he'll come back.

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=885#p4954


(If a mod wants to move this to one of the relevant closed threads, then that would make sense)


----------



## Ollie (Sep 1, 2013)

A Leman said:


> Former WR holder Haiyan Zhuang (2008ZHUA01) is now cleared of his 3 year ban and can now compete in WCA competitions. I wonder if he'll come back.
> 
> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=885#p4954
> 
> ...



I'm secretly hoping that he's been practicing relentlessly for 3 years and he's now sub-15


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 1, 2013)

Ollie said:


> I'm secretly hoping that he's been practicing relentlessly for 3 years and he's now sub-15



He posted CCA 24.xx solves a couple years ago.


----------



## imvelox (Sep 1, 2013)

3BLD mean of 3: 2:33.36

Session average: DNF
1. (2:19.86[1:12.92]) D2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R D2 L' F' L2 F D2 F U2 R D' L' 
2. 2:37.52[1:10.62] F2 R' B2 R2 U2 L' B2 R' D2 B2 R U F2 L' R' U B2 L' F U B 
3. 2:42.70[1:21.98] U2 L2 U' L2 U' F2 U B2 F2 U' R' F' L B2 U L2 B R' B' R2 U2 
4. (DNF(2:52.31)[1:09.73 - due spigoli e due angoli]) L' U L' B' L' F B' R2 U2 R F2 D2 R2 F R2 B2 L2 D2 F' R2 F' 
5. DNF(2:14.63)[1:02.79 - quattro spigoli flippati, per aver invertito un 3 con un 4 nell'esecuzione] U2 D' F' U F' R2 D2 L D2 B U L2 U2 R2 D' F2 L2 U2 R2 U' L2 

Sorry for italian phrases but i copy it from italian speedcubing forum 

Old Pochmann


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 2, 2013)

Good corner comm for ULB -> UFL -> DRB?

u' R2 u B2 u' R2 u B2 seems decent. (I execute like u' R2 u B2 u' R2' u' B2').


----------



## Ollie (Sep 2, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Good corner comm for ULB -> UFL -> DRB?
> 
> u' R2 u B2 u' R2 u B2 seems decent. (I execute like u' R2 u B2 u' R2' u' B2').



[B2, r U r'] is my case, but I'm weird


----------



## DrKorbin (Sep 2, 2013)

Ollie said:


> [B2, r U r']



this


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 8, 2013)

UBL -> LDF -> DBL

D' R2 U2 R' D2 R U2 R' D2 R' D


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 10, 2013)

Spoiler: UBL UFR DFL



U2 R U2 L' U2 R' U2 R U2 L U2 R'

For inverse just put the U2 at the end.





Spoiler: UBL DBL BDR



U R' B2 R U' R' U B2 U' R

Pretty decent + easy to remember. Inverse is okay too.





Spoiler: DF RU BU



M' U M U M' U M U

Super easy.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Sep 10, 2013)

@antoineccantin
UBL UFR DFL: standard per special alg, I don't like it for corners but I do for wings: l' U2 2R U2 l U2 l' U2 2R' U2 l U2 (I worked out that hax version and gave it to Ollie, he loves it).

UBL DBL BDR: Cool, you found a way to execute a cyclic shift BH alg that doesn't suck, but I prefer U L2' U2 L D2 L' U2 L D2 L U'

DF RU BU: Not new, but pretty nifty and some people might not know it.


----------



## Ollie (Sep 10, 2013)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> @antoineccantin
> UBL UFR DFL: standard per special alg, I don't like it for corners but I do for wings: l' U2 2R U2 l U2 l' U2 2R' U2 l U2 (I worked out that hax version and gave it to Ollie, he loves it).



I use l' U2 R U2 l U2 l' U2 R' U2 l U2 for the corner case as well  No rotations required and good for big cubes.


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 11, 2013)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> @antoineccantin
> UBL UFR DFL: standard per special alg, I don't like it for corners but I do for wings: l' U2 2R U2 l U2 l' U2 2R' U2 l U2 (I worked out that hax version and gave it to Ollie, he loves it).




What alg do you use? I find this one fast, especially executed something like R U2 L' U2 R' U2' R U2 L U2 R' U2'. I got 1.28 on it.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Sep 11, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> What alg do you use? I find this one fast, especially executed something like R U2 L' U2 R' U2' R U2 L U2 R' U2'. I got 1.28 on it.



z R' D R U2 R D' R' U2 R D R2' D' R z', I could never find fingertricks for the other alg that suited me, though I just tried it with a z in front and it's not bad.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Sep 12, 2013)

In 4bld I hate the cases for wings where I have two l-slice wings (like DFr-FDl-UFl). Can someone tell me a comm that would solve a case where the wings are Diagnol so either BUl-FDl or UFl-DBl. For adjacent I use x': [D2, U' l' U l]


----------



## DrKorbin (Sep 12, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> In 4bld I hate the cases for wings where I have two l-slice wings (like DFr-FDl-UFl). Can someone tell me a comm that would solve a case where the wings are Diagnol so either BUl-FDl or UFl-DBl. For adjacent I use x': [D2, U' l' U l]



DFr-FDl-UFl: r' [r' U2 r, D2] r
DFr-BUl-FDl: U2 l [l U2 l', D2] l' U2
DFr-UFl-DBl: x' U' R' U [U R U', l2] U' R U x or U' R x y' [R2, U' l U] y x' R' U


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 30, 2013)

Anyone know/use this for UBR UBL DF BU? As an M2 solver with UBL corner buffer, I would get this parity case 1 in every 48 solves (i.e. whenever UB is flipped in place and I have parity).
*U Lw U' R' U Lw' U2 Rw U' Rw' U2 R U'*

I found it by hand today. Actually I was bored at work and figured it without a cube


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 1, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> Anyone know/use this for UBR UBL DF BU? As an M2 solver with UBL corner buffer, I would get this parity case 1 in every 48 solves (i.e. whenever UB is flipped in place and I have parity).
> *U Lw U' R' U Lw' U2 Rw U' Rw' U2 R U'*


Interesting. I always did F' M F' to set up, then T perm, then undo setup. (Easy to remember.) This is obviously better if I could learn to do it.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Oct 1, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> Interesting. I always did F' M F' to set up, then T perm, then undo setup. (Easy to remember.) This is obviously better if I could learn to do it.



Actually pretty easy to remember too. Just a J Perm with wide moves


----------



## DrKorbin (Oct 1, 2013)

I would suggest something like
y x U' R' U Lw' F' U' F R U R' U' R2
(derived from Aron PM's 22ll page).


----------



## TDM (Oct 8, 2013)

I saw this post


Stefan said:


> Hmm... especially with these being so L-turn-heavy and even the nice cases having more L turns than R turns... maybe the L2 method would be better...


and couldn't find any algs generated for it (mainly the last few cases on this page where there are already algs, but they aren't great when mirrored). Here they are if anyone is interested. Most of the "alternative algorithms" are actually just the same algorithm written in a different way, but the first two are 2-gen algs that do the same thing as the 3-gen ones.


*Target*​*Algorithm*​*Alternative algorithm*​UBL
BLU
LUB​*L2*
U R U' R' U R U' *L2* U R' U' R U R' U'
U R' U' R U R' U' *L2* U R U' R' U R U'​
z U R' U2 R U2' R U R' U' R' U R U2' R U2 R' U2 z'
z R U2' R' U2 R' U' R U R U' R' U2 R' U2' R U z'​BRD
URB
DRF
FRU​U R' U' *L2* U R U'
R U R' U' *L2* U R U' R'
U R2 U' *L2* U R2 U'
L U' R' U *L2* U' R U L'​RBU
RUF
RFD
RDB​U R U' *L2* U R' U'
R U R U' *L2* U R' U' R'
R2 U R U' *L2* U R' U' R2
R' U R U' *L2* U R' U' R​BUR
DBR
FDR
UFR​y' R' U' R2 U l *U2* l' U' R2 U R y
U R2 U' R U R' U' *L2* U R U' R' U R2 U'
U R U' R U R' U' *L2* U R U' R' U R' U'
R' U R U' R U R' U' *L2* U R U' R' U R' U' R​LBD
BDL
DLB​*L2* y R2 D2 R U2 R' D2 R U2 R y'
y R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 y' *L2*
*L2* x' y R D2 R U2 R' D2 R U2 R2 y' x​*L2* [y R2 : [D2 , R U2 R']]
[y R' ; [U , R' D2 R]] *L2*
*L2* [x' y R : [D2 , R U2 R']]​LFU
ULF
FUL​*L2* y' R' D2 R' U2 R D2 R' U2 R2 y
*L2* D U R2 U' L2 U R2 U' L2 D'
*L* y' R U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2 y *L*​*L2* [y' R : [D2 , R U2 R']]
*L2* [D : [U R2 U' , L2]]
*L* [y' R : [U' , R D2 R']] *L*​
Parity: l2 U F2 (R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U') F2 U'


----------



## Bhargav777 (Oct 9, 2013)

Have a comp this weekend. Will be happy if someone can answer asap. 
What do I do if my last corner target is BRU or RUB and i need to fix parity after that? Is there a way to fix parity and also finish my last target simultaneously? OP btw. 
Thanks.


----------



## DrKorbin (Oct 9, 2013)

Bhargav777 said:


> Have a comp this weekend. Will be happy if someone can answer asap.
> What do I do if my last corner target is BRU or RUB and i need to fix parity after that? Is there a way to fix parity and also finish my last target simultaneously? OP btw.
> Thanks.



How do you usualy fix a parity? What alg do you need?


----------



## Cubo largo (Oct 9, 2013)

Can't get sub 2 with OP/M2. Suggestions or just training?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Oct 9, 2013)

Cubo largo said:


> Can't get sub 2 with OP/M2. Suggestions or just training?



Practice. 
Practice
Practice
What are you splits?


----------



## Cubo largo (Oct 9, 2013)

Dunno. I think around 50/60 for memo. Around a minute for corner memo+corner execution


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Oct 9, 2013)

Cubo largo said:


> Dunno. I think around 50/60 for memo. Around a minute for corner memo+corner execution



Improve memo. I was 60-60. Now I avg 1:30 with 30-60 lol.


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 10, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Improve memo. I was 60-60. Now I avg 1:30 with 30-60 lol.



Improve execution. I was 1:20-40. Now I avg 1:05 with 35-30 lol.


----------



## DrKorbin (Oct 10, 2013)

Improve both.


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 10, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> TheNextFeliks said:
> 
> 
> > Cubo largo said:
> ...




Both. Start by working on one, and then magically the other will become faster. Faster memo means more fluent memory of the targets (hopefully). Faster execution means you don't need to remember for as long, and therefore you can memo faster.

If you execute without pauses, turn faster.
If you execute with pauses, think ahead more.

PUSH YOUR MEMO.


Also: ninja'd


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 10, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Both. Start by working on one, and then magically the other will become faster. Faster memo means more fluent memory of the targets (hopefully). Faster execution means you don't need to remember for as long, and therefore you can memo faster.
> 
> If you execute without pauses, turn faster.
> If you execute with pauses, think ahead more.
> ...



I'd also add that consciously trying to improve memo first can help your execution a bunch (if you can already turn fast) since you'll remember stuff a bit less, so it will force you to execute faster before you forget your memo. Personally, when I switched to audio edges, my edge execution also got faster for the reason I just described.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Oct 10, 2013)

DrKorbin said:


> How do you usualy fix a parity? What alg do you need?



I'm Ok with fixing parity  
Buffer to BRU and then fixing parity
Buffer to RUB and then fixing parity
Both of these seem to be painful. Any way i can fix parity and also finish the swap at the same time?


----------



## DrKorbin (Oct 10, 2013)

Bhargav777 said:


> I'm Ok with fixing parity
> Buffer to BRU and then fixing parity
> Buffer to RUB and then fixing parity
> Both of these seem to be painful. Any way i can fix parity and also finish the swap at the same time?



There are several ways to solve a parity. Since I don't know yours, it will be hard to help. How do you fix a parity usually?


----------



## Cubo largo (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks. I'll practice


----------



## Bhargav777 (Oct 10, 2013)

DrKorbin said:


> There are several ways to solve a parity. Since I don't know yours, it will be hard to help. How do you fix a parity usually?



R D' y perm with F and F' removed D R' 
M2/ OP
Average - 1:10 - 1:20
Incase my last target is BRU, I need to do R' F (y perm) F' R and then again R D' (y perm) D R' to fix parity. Anyway to finish both together? 
Also when I have the corner UBR to be twisted clockwise or anti clockwise, it seems to be time consuming to twist the corner and then fix parity. Can both be done at the same time?


----------



## DrKorbin (Oct 10, 2013)

Bhargav777 said:


> R D' y perm with F and F' removed D R'
> M2/ OP
> Average - 1:10 - 1:20
> Incase my last target is BRU, I need to do R' F (y perm) F' R and then again R D' (y perm) D R' to fix parity. Anyway to finish both together?
> Also when I have the corner UBR to be twisted clockwise or anti clockwise, it seems to be time consuming to twist the corner and then fix parity. Can both be done at the same time?



You can twist corners with sexy moves (for example, y' (R U R' U')*2 L' (U R U' R')*2 L in your case) or sune/antisune (y' L' U2 L U L' U L R U2 R' U' R U' R).


----------



## Bhargav777 (Oct 10, 2013)

DrKorbin said:


> You can twist corners with sexy moves (for example, y' (R U R' U')*2 L' (U R U' R')*2 L in your case) or sune/antisune (y' L' U2 L U L' U L R U2 R' U' R U' R).



I don't think you get what I'm trying to say. I do know how to twist corners. I asked if there's a single alg to twist that particular corner and also fix parity.


----------



## DrKorbin (Oct 11, 2013)

Bhargav777 said:


> Incase my last target is BRU, I need to do R' F (y perm) F' R and then again R D' (y perm) D R' to fix parity.



And by fixing the parity you mean y L2 (T-perm) L2?
If so, you can do these algs:
BRU: F2 R' (N-perm) R F2
RBU: F2 U2 (Rw U' Rw U2 R' F R U2 Rw2 F) U2 F2
or
D2 x' U' (T-perm) U x D2


----------



## Bhargav777 (Oct 11, 2013)

DrKorbin said:


> And by fixing the parity you mean y L2 (T-perm) L2?
> If so, you can do these algs:
> BRU: F2 R' (N-perm) R F2
> RBU: F2 U2 (Rw U' Rw U2 R' F R U2 Rw2 F) U2 F2
> ...



Oh cool. Anything else for UBR corner twist and parity fixing at the same time?


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 15, 2013)

I did a 3x3x3 blindfold solving demo for my friend Dr Wrayno's finite math class at Christopher Newport University tonight! The class had about 40 students in it, and I was pretty nervous because I wanted to make sure the solve was a success so that it wouldn't make Dr. Wrayno look bad for his class. The solve time was probably around 3 minutes or so, but I got it successfully and the class loved it! Their next topic is combinatorics, so I hope the demo and also learning about some related math to cubing will help turn some non-cubers into cubers!


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 15, 2013)

Awesome Chris. I think as long as it is visibly close to solved people would be impressed/interested. Better as a success obviously.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Nov 15, 2013)

cmhardw said:


> I did a 3x3x3 blindfold solving demo for my friend Dr Wrayno's finite math class at Christopher Newport University tonight! The class had about 40 students in it, and I was pretty nervous because I wanted to make sure the solve was a success so that it wouldn't make Dr. Wrayno look bad for his class. The solve time was probably around 3 minutes or so, but I got it successfully and the class loved it! Their next topic is combinatorics, so I hope the demo and also learning about some related math to cubing will help turn some non-cubers into cubers!



Really love that feel!  i remember Bernett telling me a lot of stories about his BLD solving in television channels and about now John Louis Sir helped you with memo at one point of time. I'll never get tired of listening to stories like these  Great job.


----------



## Ollie (Dec 8, 2013)

Cube Explorer + some tweaks = an odd (but possibly useful?) 3BLD parity alg. Because of my UFL buffer I would normally do U2 M' U2 M then T-perm so I think I'll switch to this, it's nice to execute.

U x' L2 U2 R B R' U2 r U M' U2 R x'


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 18, 2013)

This morning on my drive to work the license plate in front of me was *XBH-####* (I don't know what the numbers were).

For me that would be Malcolm *X* inspiring a group of bees in a *B*ee*H*ive to protest human (and/or bee) rights!

Or it might be Beast from the X-men (*XB*) beating the **** out of *H*itler.

...

but, I like to think it stands for e*X*treme *BH*!!!

I'm picturing something that would probably be very similar to extreme ironing. If you've never heard of extreme ironing I strongly recommend you google it! It looks both strange, terrifying, awesome, and wonderful all at the same time!

That license plate totally made my morning!


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Dec 18, 2013)

Isn't eXtreme BH move-optimal 5-cycles?


----------



## Bhargav777 (Dec 18, 2013)

I don't know if many remember John Louis and his son, Bernett Orlando. They have been the oldest cubers from India. This was posted in our group today by John Louis, just felt like sharing here  
Dear Cubers,
18th Dec is one of the most memorable days for me, Bernett and Ron. The same day almost a decade ago ( 8 years ago ) Ron met Bernett and me in Chennai, almost a month after 2005 world championship in Orlando USA.Unfortunately we were denied visa to visit USA for the world championship. Ron came all the way to TamilNadu when he visited Mumbai for his business to meet Bernett who was already solving a cube blindfolded. Back then hardly 10 cubers could solve the cube blindfolded - Chris Harwick, Tyson Mao, Lyon Lo, one Israel cuber etc . I guess the cube seed was sown in India on that day. 
My sincere thanks are due to Ron for his nice gesture. 
Keep cubing, make India proud !!


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 18, 2013)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Isn't eXtreme BH move-optimal 5-cycles?



Ha! I like that! Sounds good to me 



Bhargav777 said:


> Dear Cubers,
> 18th Dec is one of the most memorable days for me, Bernett and Ron. The same day almost a decade ago ( 8 years ago ) Ron met Bernett and me in Chennai, almost a month after 2005 world championship in Orlando USA.Unfortunately we were denied visa to visit USA for the world championship. Ron came all the way to TamilNadu when he visited Mumbai for his business to meet Bernett who was already solving a cube blindfolded. Back then hardly 10 cubers could solve the cube blindfolded - Chris Harwick, Tyson Mao, Lyon Lo, one Israel cuber etc . I guess the cube seed was sown in India on that day.
> My sincere thanks are due to Ron for his nice gesture.
> Keep cubing, make India proud !!



I remember when Ron took that trip and the pictures they posted afterward. Time flies when you're having fun, I guess! It was great to meet John Louis and Bernett in Budapest at Worlds in 2007, I learned a lot about memory and competing at a high level. Plus Bernett and I did team blind 4x4 BLD, which was so much fun!


----------



## Goosly (Dec 27, 2013)

Weird scramble:
R L F2 B L D' L2 U F B2 U2 D' F2 U2 L2 U R2 U



Spoiler



3 solved and 1 flipped corner, 2 cornercycles (one of the solved corners is my buffer)
1 solved and 1 flipped edge, 4 edgecycles


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Dec 28, 2013)

Easy center on this 4x4 scramble

Fw2 L' B L2 Fw' Uw L2 Fw2 Rw R2 U' L2 B2 U B' D' U L' Rw R' Uw B' Fw' F2 L D Uw2 U' Fw D2 Uw2 U L Fw D2 Uw R D Uw2 U2


----------



## TDM (Dec 28, 2013)

As we're posting easy scrambles here, R2 F2 U' R2 L2 U' L2 D U R2 U' B L D F' U' B2 R' U L2 F2 U2 F2 B2


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm not sure what already exists in terms of parity alg lists (I'm only really considering 3BLD here btw). I recently looked at how I approach parity and decided that a certain set of double 2-cycles would be helpful, specifically (DF UB) / (DF BU) + (UBL XYZ), though for laziness I'm allowing 1-move setups for corners to have 18 cases instead of 42.

The plan is to do an edge 3-cyc for certain last edge targets to give me one of these cases. I've already posted somewhere the edge double 2-cycles I use for parity because it's a fun idea, now I plan to use a combination of the two, I can give more details if anyone wants.

Algs:


Spoiler



UB UBR R2' D R U R' U' R D' R' D R' (U D') R2 U'
BU UBR U Lw U' R' U Lw' U2 Rw U' Rw' U2 R U'
UB BUR F2 D R' U' R D' F2 R2 U' r U2 r' U R2
BU BUR F R2 B' D R D' R3' U F U' R B R2' F' R
UB RUB z l' U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' (l R) z'
BU RUB f R f' U R' U r U r' U' R U2' / U2 R' U r U' r' U' R U' f R' f' 
UB UFL B' R2' F R U2 r2' F r U' r U2 R B
BU UFL U L R U2' R2' F' r U' R U2' L' U r' U 
UB FLU U' M U2 R B' R' U2 (L r) U' L' U R' U /U' R U' L U r' L' U2' R B R' U2 M' U 
BU FLU U R U R2 F R F' U r U r' U
UB LUF B2 r' U' r U2 R' F R U2 r2 F r2 B2 
BU LUF x U2 R B' U R' U R U2' B U l U l' U' R' U2 x' 
UB DLF DRD'R2'UR'DU'RD'R2'UR'DR U'D'/DR2'Ur'D'rU2r'DrUr'D'rUr'DrR2D'
BU DLF U2 r U' L' r' U L U' r U' x' u L2 u' r' D F2 x 
UB LFD U2 R' D (R l) U2 r U r' U2 R B' l' R' U2 /U2 R l B R' U2 r U' r' U2 (R l) U' (R' l2') U2 
BU LFD U' r U' r' U2 l' U' R' D' R U l2' U l' U' 
UB FDL U2 L' U' l R U2' r' U' r U2 R' F M' U2'
BU FDL z' R U' B U R B R2 U R U' R B' R2 z'/ R' l' F R U' R2 D' R' U R D (l' R2') U2 r U r' U l2'



Pretty sure some of these can be improved, since I only finished the list yesterday and tidied it a little today, I'll probably keep working on these a bit. I also realise that the bottom 2 cases are an L2 setup away from the 2 above them, but I might leave them in anyway. Thoughts/improvements welcome.


----------



## DrKorbin (Jan 7, 2014)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> ...



Did you see this?


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jan 7, 2014)

DrKorbin said:


> Did you see this?



Yes, I used it to help make some of these algs (I've previously contributed an alg or two to the site), along with Cube Explorer, alg translator and stuff I knew already.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jan 11, 2014)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> The plan is to do an edge 3-cyc for certain last edge targets to give me one of these cases. I've already posted somewhere the edge double 2-cycles I use for parity because it's a fun idea, now I plan to use a combination of the two, I can give more details if anyone wants.



Didn't actually get any requests, but I'll dump this here anyway since someone might find it useful at some point. I actually miscalculated, and might only use half of these algs now that I've thought this through more ...



Spoiler: c/e algs



UB	UBR	U (l R) U2' r' U' r U2 l' U R' U2'
BU	UBR	U l U' R' U l' U2 r U' r' U2 R U'
UB	BUR	z' (R l) u R' U' R u' R2 f2 u' (R x) U2 R' F r2
BU	BUR	r2' U' r U r' D' r U r' D r U r' D' r U2 r' (D U) r2
UB	RUB	r' U' l' U2 r U' r' U2 (R l) U' R' U2 r
BU	RUB	U2 R' U r U' r' U' R U' f R' f' 
UB	UFL	B' R2' F R U2' r2' F r U' r U2 R B
BU	UFL	U L R U2' R2' F' r U' R U2' L' U r' U 
UB	FLU	U' R U' L U r' L' U2' R B R' U2 M' U 
BU	FLU	U R U R2' F R F' U r U r' U
UB	LUF	B2 r' U' r U2' R' F R U2' r2' F r2 B2 
BU	LUF	U' L U' R U' l' R' U R U R' U' R B R' U' R U B r' U 
UB	DLF	z R u2' R' (U D) R2 U' R' U R2' D' R U' u2 R' z'
BU	DLF	U2 r U' L' r' U L U' L F' u L2' u' r' u (r L) z 
UB	LFD	U2 (R l) B R' U2 r U' r' U2 (R l) U' (R' l2') U2 
BU	LFD	U' r U' r' U2 l' U' R' D' R U l2' U l' U' 
UB	FDL	U' R' D R U R U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R' D' R
BU	FDL	U2' R' D R' D' R2 F' R' u' R' u R F U2





Spoiler: edge cases



UB	ce	
BU	ce	
UR	ce	UMU2MUM'U2M'U2
RU	ee	UM'U'l'U'LUr'RU'L'Ul
UF	ee	U2M'U2M
FU	ee	M'UrUR'U'Rr'URU'r'U'
UL	ee	U'MU2MU'M'U2M'U2
LU	ee	UM'UMUM'UM
LB	ce	(zR'l')UMU2M'(Rlz')
BL	ce	U'LUM2'U'L'UM2'
BR	ce	UR'U'M2'URU'M2'
RB	ee	R'UM'U'l'U'LUr'RU'L'U(lR)
RF	ee	RUM'U'l'U'LUr'RU'r'F
FR	ce	URU'M2'UR'U'M2'
FL	ce	U'L'UM2'U'LUM2'
LF	ee	F'RUM'U'l'U'LUr'RU'r'F2
BD	ee	M'UM'U'MUMU'
DB	ce	M'u2M'u2
RD	ee	R2'UM'U'l'U'LUr'RU'r'FR'
DR	ce	UR2U'M2'UR2U'M2'
LD	other	[M2S:Y]
DL	other	[M2S:Y']

ce=corner/edge 2-cycle (above list only uses (DF UB) (UBL XYZ) )
ee=edge/edge 2-cycle (solve last corner with Y-perm or whatever)
other=setup to 'Y-perm'/edge-flippy 'Y-perm'

Y = R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U'
Y' = r2' U2' R' F R U2' r2' F r U' r'



Edit: Btw, I've changed several of the c/e algs and they should be a lot better now.


----------



## Ollie (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks for these, I'll be adapting a few of them to my buffer


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 16, 2014)

Whoa... I just had a crazy realization. For both 3x3 speedsolve and 5x5 BLD I consider my times to be fast/medium/slow exactly the same way in each event if I just replace "seconds" with "minutes" (or vice versa) for my times. Cool!


----------



## CyanSandwich (Feb 16, 2014)

I recently completed my first 100 4BLD solves (I do most events in "sessions" of 100), and I got 43/100. Which is pretty interesting since my first 100 3bld solves ended up 43/100.

I was just wondering how I'm going in terms of success rate. If some experienced 4BLDers remember how yours was at my stage.


----------



## Ollie (Feb 16, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> I recently completed my first 100 4BLD solves (I do most events in "sessions" of 100), and I got 43/100. Which is pretty interesting since my first 100 3bld solves ended up 43/100.
> 
> I was just wondering how I'm going in terms of success rate. If some experienced 4BLDers remember how yours was at my stage.



It's not bad actually. Mine was probably a bit less, but still much better than my 5BLD success rate (which was about 20%, if that, for a long time.) I'd say nowadays it's about 70% for 4BLD and 50% for 5BLD.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Feb 17, 2014)

Ollie said:


> It's not bad actually. Mine was probably a bit less, but still much better than my 5BLD success rate (which was about 20%, if that, for a long time.) I'd say nowadays it's about 70% for 4BLD and 50% for 5BLD.


Good to know. What was your rough success rate and speed when you got your first official success?


----------



## Ollie (Mar 2, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> Good to know. What was your rough success rate and speed when you got your first official success?



First official success was something like 6:07, averaging around 5:00 at home, with a success rate of about 50% (I'm guessing!)


----------



## Nicck (Mar 2, 2014)

Thought I should share some thoughts about 3op corners:

I've been reading a bunch about 3op corners. The method seems in some ways antiquated, but I'm faster with it than classic pochmann, for memory reasons. Anyhow, every approach to 3op corners that I've read about defines correct orientation the same way: solvable with <U,D,F2,B2,L2,R2>. Given the fact that most approaches to sighted solving define corner orientation similarly, this is to be expected. However, the algs that I find easiest to use fluently are much easier to use when correct corner is defined as: solvable with <F,B,U2,D2,L2,R2>.

3-cycles... (these cover all possible 3-cycles)
- Caltech Cycle: Bx [(RU'R'U)*3,By]Bx' where 0<=x<=3 and 0<=y<=3 and all of its U/D F/B L/R reflections. Note that RU'R'U *3 preserves FB orientation in both transpositions, so 3cycles could be formed as D2x [(RU'R'U)*3,D2] D2x where 0<=x<=1, +reflections.
- A-Perm: R2'D2RUR'D2RU'R and all of its U/D F/B L/R reflections. Everyone uses this with rotations, but when orientation is defined in this new way, no rotations are needed and it and its reflections cover all 3cycles that the caltech cycle doesn't)

Some double transpositions... (need to be used with conjugates in the <F,B,U2<D2,L2,R2> subgroup)
- (RU'R'U)*3 + reflections: preserves <F,B,U2,D2<L2,R2> orientation in both of its transpositions
- E-perm minus rotation, and its FB reflection (and possibly its UR->DL reflection, but I do not use this)
- X-perm+U2 - obviously preserves <U,D,...> orientation, but also preserves <F,B,..> orientation

So, my general point is that <F,B,...> corner orientation may have some advantages over the commonly used <U,D,...> corner orientation.
However, I have found it slightly harder to visualize cycles in this orientation, but I believe this to be due to transition difficulties rather than the nature of how the brains visualize cubes.
Of course, though, I am not an experienced 3bld solver. So, there could be disadvantages that come with FB corner orientation that I have not come across yet.


----------



## evogler (Mar 19, 2014)

I was just thinking about things one could do while memoing/solving blind. I know of Mike Hughey juggling, Noahaha skiing, and Mr. Pochmann holding his breath. Am I missing any existing videos?
I'd really like to see someone recite a poem or even carry on a conversation, but I think it would be extremely challenging.


----------



## A Leman (Mar 20, 2014)

evogler said:


> I was just thinking about things one could do while memoing/solving blind. I know of Mike Hughey juggling, Noahaha skiing, and Mr. Pochmann holding his breath. Am I missing any existing videos?
> I'd really like to see someone recite a poem or even carry on a conversation, but I think it would be extremely challenging.



It took a lot of DNF's but I finally got something like this. The pauses are bad and I needed to use images for everything without sub-vocalizing the pairs in the same general location as the pi images. 




.


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 20, 2014)

evogler said:


> I was just thinking about things one could do while memoing/solving blind. I know of Mike Hughey juggling, Noahaha skiing, and Mr. Pochmann holding his breath. Am I missing any existing videos?
> I'd really like to see someone recite a poem or even carry on a conversation, but I think it would be extremely challenging.



One-handed, blindfolded, while driving is fun 

*Disclaimer*
I am not responsible if you die while attempting this.

I do this on long road trips sometimes. Basically you hold the cube in one hand, the steering wheel in the other. You hold the cube up high while memo'ing so you can still see the road. After memo you put the cube behind the steering wheel/column where you can't see it and solve.

*Disclaimer*
Obviously your safety while driving is more important than solving, so pay attention to the road the whole time. Also, don't die while attempting this. It's not as bad as it sounds *IF* you are being safe about it. No matter how careful you are about this, realize that you are driving in a distracted state.


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 21, 2014)

*Rubik's cube talk at CNU in Newport News, VA*

I gave a 30 minute talk tonight to the CNU Pi Mu Epsilon Math Honors Society at Christopher Newport University (CNU)! There were about 60 people attending, with 10 inductees, their family members, the math department faculty, and other math enthusiasts at the school. The talk was more math based than other talks I've done before, but I was told to make the talk entertaining to a lay audience as well. I did a demo speedsolve and demo blindfolded solve at the start too, and the audience loved those!

The room we were in had a huge projector screen, so after the demos I showed the calculation for the number of positions to a 3x3x3 cube (8!*3^8*12!*2^12) / (3*2*2) and I talked about how the calculation is an overcount which we adjust by dividing by the (3*2*2). I did a very brief overview of cube laws, enough to explain where each factor in (3*2*2) comes from. I showed them the expanded form for the number of calculations (43,252,003,274,489,856,000) and I told them that the number of unsolved configurations to the cube is a prime number 

After that I talked about God's number being 20 and it's discovery and announcement in 2010. I gave a brief overview of the history of the lower bounds and upper bounds being narrowed down, as well as explaining that it was a computer aided proof and that they split up all the positions of a cube into sub-cases (cosets) in order to prove the result. I didn't do very much detail on the math of God's number, I gave more of a historical overview of how it was proven.

I then brought up Randelshofer's 3x3x3 applet and showed them how you can use the order of a permutation as the base concept to twist three corners in place. Basically (RUR'U')*6 is an identity, and (RUR'U')*2 flips one corner in the bottom layer, I showed them how the alg:

(RUR'U')*2 D' (RUR'U')*2 D' (RUR'U')*2 D2

works to flip corners and explained how it is using the identity property of (RUR'U')*6 mixed with the fact that (RUR'U')*2 only flips the one corner on the bottom layer to flip all 3 corners. I didn't ever show them notation, I just did that alg on the main screen using the applet while explaining as I did it.

Lastly I did show them commutators (but I did not name them at first). I told them that to cycle a small number of pieces they can follow the process:

Identify a slice of the cube then:
1) Find a sequence of moves that destroys (i.e. changes) one piece on that slice
2) Turn the slice
3) Perform the destroy maneuver backwards to restore the piece from step 1
4) undo the slice turn

Again using Randelshofer's applet I showed them (R U R') (D') (R U' R') (D) and how it moves only 3 corners. I left this part very general and just said that these steps were a process to move a small, targeted number of pieces around on the cube. At the end of this segment I did tell them that this process had a name, and that these were commutators, which were a composition of permutations.

And that was the end of the talk! The audience seemd to enjoy it very much. There was enough math to keep the Pi Mu Epsilon inductees interested. A few of them came up and talked to me afterward and said they really enjoyed the talk, and one of them was a cuber! The parents and non-math relatives and friends really enjoyed the demos, and they liked the more interesting trivia info from the talk (# unsolved configurations is prime, God's Number, hearing the explanation that there was a structure for algs like the 3 corner flipper and 3 corner mover even if they didn't grasp the concepts fully).

I had a great time, and the faculty was really glad to have me as a presenter! Yay! I hope I get to go back again for another presentation at some point! I am also doing a cubing demo at a middle school next week for a math camp being held by the CNU faculty. That one will pretty much just be demo solves as I only have about 20 minutes. I may give them a very basic overview of the cube (center pieces determine the color of that face when solved, there are corners and edges not "sides" to solve, etc.). I will let everyone know how that goes afterward too!

Have fun all, and happy cubing!


----------



## evogler (Mar 21, 2014)

A Lemon: Very impressive! This is going on my list of favorite cubing videos. 

cmhardw: I can neither confirm nor deny having ever participated in the type of activity you're describing.


----------



## Renslay (Mar 21, 2014)

cmhardw said:


> I gave a 30 minute talk tonight to the CNU Pi Mu Epsilon Math Honors Society at Christopher Newport University (CNU)! There were about 60 people attending, with 10 inductees, their family members, the math department faculty, and other math enthusiasts at the school. The talk was more math based than other talks I've done before, but I was told to make the talk entertaining to a lay audience as well. I did a demo speedsolve and demo blindfolded solve at the start too, and the audience loved those!



Reminds me when I did a 2 hour long talk (yeah, that was long...) about computer solving, namely Thistlethwaite's and Kociemba's algorithm for fellow computational scientists at my University ("just" 15-20 people). I also show them some basic concepts and laws on the cube, the history of the 20 moves boundary, how certain subgroups work like <M2,E2,S2>, and so on.  I really enjoyed it, and it seemed that they were interested to.

That blindfold demo surely looked astonishing for your audience.


----------



## evogler (Mar 22, 2014)

Ok, here's one: Memo with only one rotation. E.g., look at the U+F+R faces, turn the cube around and look at the D+B+L faces, and then solve without looking back at the first 3 sides.
The way blindsolvers flip the cube back and forth while memoing is so distinctive. This would be really weird to watch.


----------



## Ollie (Mar 23, 2014)

Congrats to Jan Bentlage for his official 5BLD mean of 3 

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=331&cat=18&rnd=1


----------



## Renslay (Mar 23, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Congrats to Jan Bentlage for his official 5BLD mean of 3
> 
> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=331&cat=18&rnd=1



Only in the world?


----------



## TDM (Mar 23, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Only in the world?


No.


----------



## DrKorbin (Mar 23, 2014)

evogler said:


> Ok, here's one: Memo with only one rotation. E.g., look at the U+F+R faces, turn the cube around and look at the D+B+L faces, and then solve without looking back at the first 3 sides.
> The way blindsolvers flip the cube back and forth while memoing is so distinctive. This would be really weird to watch.



Yes, and they also should solve with CFOP, tracking edges and corners in their mind.


----------



## evogler (Mar 25, 2014)

DrKorbin said:


> Yes, and they also should solve with CFOP, tracking edges and corners in their mind.


I think you're being sarcastic but actually I kind of like that idea too. Well, not exactly that idea, but speedblind where you start with a quick, regular-blind style memo, (or a novelty one-rotation memo), and then work out the CFOP (or whatever) solution in your head... why not?
For the record, the thing I suggested wouldn't be anywhere near as tough as tracking a whole cube in your head move by move. You'd do something like: have 20 "slots" in your mind for the 20 locations on the cube. Each slot would have 24 (either 12*2 or 8*3) possible values. You'd be able to fill in the corner "slots" with no trouble, since 4 of the corners would be discernable from each angle. The edges would be trickier, as 6 of them you'd only see one side at a time. You'd have to temporarily remember one side of each of those until you saw the other sides. Once you had that structure in your mind, it wouldn't be too tough to do a standard blind-style solve. I'm not saying there's any particular reason to do it, but I do think it's possible and would look really weird.


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 30, 2014)

Something I found interesting: If you get a successful mean of 3 in a competition, you're in the top 500 in the world no matter how long you take. Only 391 people have ever done a successful mean of 3 in comp before, which goes to show how hard it is to be consistent.


----------



## Stefan (Mar 30, 2014)

megaminxwin said:


> goes to show how hard it is to be consistent.



How many people do you think are trying to be consistent?


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 31, 2014)

Stefan said:


> How many people do you think are trying to be consistent?



I would imagine everyone would be.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 31, 2014)

Not necessarily. Means weren't ranked until this year, so people were mostly going for a good single rather than 3 successes. There'll be a lot more people going for accuracy now, but not all the time.


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 31, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> Not necessarily. Means weren't ranked until this year, so people were mostly going for a good single rather than 3 successes. There'll be a lot more people going for accuracy now, but not all the time.



Really? Huh. You learn something new every day I suppose...


----------



## Stefan (Mar 31, 2014)

Also, the rankings/records are only on the website. Competitions are still always ranked/won by best single, not by mean.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 7, 2014)

*BLD Corners Letter Pair Trainer*

A little something I coded up today that could be useful to some: BLD Corners Letter Pair Trainer

This tool gives letter pairs for any corners, or any combination of corners, to make learning 3-style easier. I've currently got my lettering scheme loaded into it, but it's very easy to change.
The next thing I'm working on is saving the lettering scheme with cookies, so you don't need to enter it in every time. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 7, 2014)

Nice. Could be very useful.

I've noticed I have some letter pairs that have quite similar images. E.g:
IO = iodine, NA = sodium,
IB = ibuprofen, NQ = NyQuil
VW = Volkswagen, UT = Ute, FW = four wheel drive
GN = gun, AK = AK-47, WP = weapon
NX = nexus, XT = XT (phone company)
IV = IV, IU = ICU, ER = Emergency room, IL = ill
OJ = orange juice, JC = Juice
JI = jimmies, JU = jubes

Also just some quite weird ones
EH = eh?, UH = uh, EK = eek!
Which I'm not too good at visualizing.

Anyone have good words/images for any of these?


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 7, 2014)

EH - Earnhardt (Dale Earnhardt, the NASCAR driver)
UH - University of Hawaii
EK - EKG (that medical machine that goes "boop, boop, boop" with your heart)

First two are kind of American, but I think they are graspable by other people.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 7, 2014)

Just throwing out some random ideas...

IO = Io, the moon of Jupiter
NQ = the national eNQuirer (a supermarket tabloid)
FW = forward / fast forward (as in the button on the remote, imagine controlling time with it)
IV = four of something (and similarly IX, VI, XI if you need those)
JC = Jesus Christ
JI = something jiggling (your choice )


----------



## Bhargav777 (Apr 7, 2014)

Are there two types of E perm PLL parities? I know one is dealt with 
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' (PARITY) R U R' U' R' F R F'
At times, when I do this I get H perm. Not because I don't execute at the right place. Can someone help me deal with the other case, if there's any?


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 7, 2014)

qqwref said:


> Just throwing out some random ideas...
> 
> IO = Io, the moon of Jupiter
> NQ = the national eNQuirer (a supermarket tabloid)
> ...



Thanks for the ideas! I use 9 as IX. I think IV drip would be less confusing than having IX and IV as numbers.
Io is interesting, but it made me realise moon might be a good one for MN (which I normally use men).
I use JE for Jesus, but you inspired me to look at the letter pair list again, and I found Jackie Chan.
Forward could definitely work.


qqwref said:


> JI = something jiggling (your choice )


Lol



DeeDubb said:


> EH - Earnhardt (Dale Earnhardt, the NASCAR driver)
> UH - University of Hawaii
> EK - EKG (that medical machine that goes "boop, boop, boop" with your heart)
> 
> First two are kind of American, but I think they are graspable by other people.



Thanks, I'll definitely use EKG. I Don't think University of Hawaii would be too useful to me.
I thought of Aaron Eckhart, but I think Earnhardt would make a more distinguishable image.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 8, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> A little something I coded up today that could be useful to some: BLD Corners Letter Pair Trainer
> 
> This tool gives letter pairs for any corners, or any combination of corners, to make learning 3-style easier. I've currently got my lettering scheme loaded into it, but it's very easy to change.
> The next thing I'm working on is saving the lettering scheme with cookies, so you don't need to enter it in every time.
> ...



I did a little update, added the possibility of different buffers, and fixed/improved a few other things. Unfortunately, after trying a ton of different things, I can't get the cookies to work. Help?


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 8, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> Thanks, I'll definitely use EKG. I Don't think University of Hawaii would be too useful to me.
> I thought of Aaron Eckhart, but I think Earnhardt would make a more distinguishable image.



I use a lot of Universities for U-whatever. Mostly if their sports teams are good though, cause that's memorable for me.

UA - University of Alabama
UC - University of California
UH - University of Hawaii
UI- University of Illinois
UK - University of Kentucky
UM - University of Massachusetts (U-Mass)
UN - Unversity of Nebraska 
UO - University of Oregon (my alma mater! Go Ducks!)
UT - Univesity of Utah (I also just think "Utes" cause that's their dumb mascot)
UV - University of Virginia

also
OU - Oklahoma University (not to be confused with my alma mater UO  )


----------



## ilikecubing (Apr 8, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> A little something I coded up today that could be useful to some: BLD Corners Letter Pair Trainer
> 
> This tool gives letter pairs for any corners, or any combination of corners, to make learning 3-style easier. I've currently got my lettering scheme loaded into it, but it's very easy to change.
> The next thing I'm working on is saving the lettering scheme with cookies, so you don't need to enter it in every time.
> ...



This is great, please make one for edges too.


----------



## scottishcuber (Apr 8, 2014)

Bhargav777 said:


> Are there two types of E perm PLL parities? I know one is dealt with
> F R U' R' U' R U R' F' (PARITY) R U R' U' R' F R F'
> At times, when I do this I get H perm. Not because I don't execute at the right place. Can someone help me deal with the other case, if there's any?



Wrong thread. 

If you have 2 4x4s you can easily set up both cases and see how they differ...it too had the same problem.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 12, 2014)

http://antoine.ccantin.ca:8870/en/cubing/bld/

Yay new awesome function. Choose custom groups of however many letters you want. You won't get more than one letter from the same group in any given pair.


----------



## c4cuber (May 1, 2014)

i have figured out some edge comms that are not efficient for me . so , i hope top BLDers will help me...

RO , GL , VP , TN , QB , QD , XP , XW , WE , GP , IW , XP , XT , MQ , GR.

you can post other inefficient comms if you can figure out..


----------



## Sajwo (May 10, 2014)

Italy, stahp


----------



## porkynator (May 10, 2014)

Nope, two rounds left


----------



## Bhargav777 (May 10, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> Wrong thread.
> 
> If you have 2 4x4s you can easily set up both cases and see how they differ...it too had the same problem.



I've been a moron.


----------



## DeeDubb (May 14, 2014)

God, I'm going crazy trying to fill in my word pair table.... I've actually filled a good amount of the list with my friends, family, celebrities, and movie characters. I've found star wars characters and rappers to be particularly helpful for weird combos... It looks like I'm about 80%, then I just have to memorize it all


----------



## CyanSandwich (May 15, 2014)

I was practicing TuRBo corners, when this happened.
Picture:
http://www.newgrounds.com/dump/item/e6be7f80f18e7f7cc360594c44fdaa5a

I didn't know how that happened at first, but then I realized it was because I held it red front blue top, instead of the other way around.
I had no idea it caused that kind of pattern. It's probably common sense to a lot of you, but I thought it looked cool.


----------



## DeeDubb (May 15, 2014)

http://mnemotechnics.org/forums/aa-...ation-with-links-and-also-single-names-celebs

Wow, that's a pretty incredible list. I was able to fill out my table using that.


----------



## CyanSandwich (May 20, 2014)

So I'm at a 31.93 session mean for TuRBo corners exec (75/100) and 22.91 ao30 for OP exec.

Should I keep doing corners exec only until I'm as fast with TuRBo as I am with OP, or just start practicing 3BLD with it?


----------



## Tao Yu (May 20, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> So I'm at a 31.93 session mean for TuRBo corners exec (75/100) and 22.91 ao30 for OP exec.
> 
> Should I keep doing corners exec only until I'm as fast with TuRBo as I am with OP, or just start practicing 3BLD with it?



If you're thinking of using turbo as a stepping stone to 3 style, then I think you should consider making the switch directly. I think OP is pretty good already for making the transition. It's what I did.

If you want to stay with turbo though, doing solves is probably a good idea, for the reasons Feliks outlined in his recent video.


----------



## CHJ (May 20, 2014)

just a short para on audio memo, its mainly about full audio of which I use for all blind
people of whom I've spoken to who use aspects of audio just use audio in the fact they mutter out what the sound of the letters make up, but none of which have mentioned how they would sound out the joining of these letters. bare in mind I do my audio in quads normally.
and example is letters with almost matching sounds like C, K and Q and possibly C and S. for this example I will use J.
JC I would probably mutter something sounding like jace dependant on how bad the next pair is, JS I would mutter jess, JK - jack, JQ - jake. 
the way I look upon this way of memoing is like a direct and quicker version of images but with no set sounds or links to it as it needs to be spontaneous for easy memos. 
I have attempted to use images but the distinction from the actual image and letter pair are way too far apart and would require extra practice and memo locking to get the images in to actually memo what I would want it to thus I cannot use images for the life of me :/
why people say don't use this memo is that they don't explore how well it can be used for larger memos as the sounds are good and if practiced well enough you wont burnout and loose memo just by memoing faster than intentionally.
other than the fact people are getting from others that it is a silly idea and the fact that some people love images, why is it that im (possibly) the only full audio bigBLD'er who is somewhat fast?
just anything I could add to what I do now (do not say images) or possibly reasonings would be nice, Ollie has started to like the idea of the memo somewhat as I am almost sub10 5BLD official now and as its benefits do outweigh any negatives I have found (none that images does't have)

cheers! - callum


----------



## CyanSandwich (May 20, 2014)

Tao Yu said:


> If you're thinking of using turbo as a stepping stone to 3 style, then I think you should consider making the switch directly. I think OP is pretty good already for making the transition. It's what I did.
> 
> If you want to stay with turbo though, doing solves is probably a good idea, for the reasons Feliks outlined in his recent video.


Switching to 3 style is just too daunting for me right now. I'm doing turbo because at least it uses some 3 style.
I'll go with your advice and start doing solves though.


CHJ said:


> just a short para on audio memo, its mainly about full audio of which I use for all blind
> people of whom I've spoken to who use aspects of audio just use audio in the fact they mutter out what the sound of the letters make up, but none of which have mentioned how they would sound out the joining of these letters. bare in mind I do my audio in quads normally.
> and example is letters with almost matching sounds like C, K and Q and possibly C and S. for this example I will use J.
> JC I would probably mutter something sounding like jace dependant on how bad the next pair is, JS I would mutter jess, JK - jack, JQ - jake.
> ...


I think it's awesome that you can use audio for larger memos. I would love to use audio only, except I can't see how I could remember it for so long.
It works for whatever part of 3BLD you execute first because you just need to remember a few sounds for like 20 seconds. But I can't comprehend doing that for a 15 cube multi.
Do you ever forget a section of memo? With images there are ways to kinda retrieve it. But audio seems to get lost more easily.


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 20, 2014)

CHJ said:


> just a short para on audio memo, its mainly about full audio of which I use for all blind
> people of whom I've spoken to who use aspects of audio just use audio in the fact they mutter out what the sound of the letters make up, but none of which have mentioned how they would sound out the joining of these letters. bare in mind I do my audio in quads normally.
> and example is letters with almost matching sounds like C, K and Q and possibly C and S. for this example I will use J.
> JC I would probably mutter something sounding like jace dependant on how bad the next pair is, JS I would mutter jess, JK - jack, JQ - jake.
> ...



oh, this is exactly what i do too. letter pairs/quads to words/whatever the letters sound like


----------



## Ollie (May 20, 2014)

CHJ said:


> just a short para on audio memo, its mainly about full audio of which I use for all blind
> people of whom I've spoken to who use aspects of audio just use audio in the fact they mutter out what the sound of the letters make up, but none of which have mentioned how they would sound out the joining of these letters. bare in mind I do my audio in quads normally.
> and example is letters with almost matching sounds like C, K and Q and possibly C and S. for this example I will use J.
> JC I would probably mutter something sounding like jace dependant on how bad the next pair is, JS I would mutter jess, JK - jack, JQ - jake.
> ...



Tried an Ao5 of 4BLD with full audio to experiment:

1. 5:21.49 // very difficult at first, being so accustomed to images and making coherent sentences. I think memo was around 2:30, but the slow execution was due to pauses trying to reconstruct what my sounds were. 
2. (6:09.44) // similar story, but slower memo and exec 
3. 4:23.57 // becoming easier, starting find that I am sticking to one syllable words for pairs and quads when the situation presents itself (i.e. WEGH - Wig, BOWN, brown)
4. (3:59.28) // scramble was easy, but memo was around 2:00. Still pauses. 
5. 4:11.00 // First smooth execution at around 1:30 I think.

As CHJ mentioned, the problem of burnout just isn't there, but I think it does take a lot of practice to: 1. be able to distinguish letters from their quads and not confuses similar sounding...sounds; 2. Encode the information quickly.

I wonder if you would benefit from having a one syllable word prepared for each letter pair similar to this?


----------



## Morgoth890 (May 20, 2014)

Can you really memorize an entire big cube with audio only? centers and edges? this sounds like it would be huge!
How many syllables would that make in total approximatively?
I'm also wondering if you sometimes forget a memo section. I'm using audio for 3x3x3 edges and if i don't repeat it after a while when solving, it just disappears from my memory. Audio is great but for me it's so volatile that i don't see how it's possible to remember it for so long. Unless maybe by mixing it with loci or some story.


----------



## porkynator (May 20, 2014)

My 2 cents on audio memo.
I've always used it for 3BLD (grouping letters in 4 usually, but 2 or 3 or more than 4 sometimes). I find it nice, since 3BLD is actually a small amount of information to memorize. The worst part for me probably is that the italian alphabet only has 21 letters (and we do not pronounce h in any way), so I rarely make real words. Anyway, I think it's a very fast method for 3BLD.
Things change when we talk about BigBLD o MultiBLD. After a couple of years, I decided I had to switch to images for multi (and for bigBLD, when I later decided to start practicing it). It was really hard for me, because letter pairing is very hard in italian, so I created a fixed set of images (= HUGE amount of work), which is working well at the moment, although I am still pretty slow with it. Back to audio, I think it's really hard, especially for multi, to keep a bunch of meaningless sounds stuck in your long term memory. I've tried to use audio+loci, and it improved my multi results a little, but it wasn't great. Also, using audio for memorizing larger amounts of cubes is for me a greater effort (I feel really tired after that) than using images.
At the moment I use audio for 3BLD and for X-centers on 4/5BLD (memorized last and solved first) and I think it is a good balance between the two methods.


----------



## DeeDubb (May 24, 2014)

Just wanted to say congrats to the three cubers who made it onto my memory image spreadsheet, and thanks for having weird initials:

Mats Valk = MV
Alex Lau = AL
Ollie Frost = OF


----------



## Fawn (May 24, 2014)

This sounds stupid, but the way I remember my pairs is based on a painting I made about a year ago. But hey, I've gotten a lot faster, plus I don't need to go back and review it more than the very beginning.

I know visuals for edges are not recommended, but that's not what this is. I still use letter pairs. I've been so damn determined about blindfolded. I'm not sure whether to go for 3BLD speedsolving, or MultiBLD. I definitely have huge respect for both.


----------



## Nicck (Jun 9, 2014)

I recently got into 3BLD, and I've had success with 3OP/M2 and OP/M2 (I'm not fast, but I'm pretty comfortable).
I understand the theory of commutators and can execute any on the 3x3 while looking, but I've only dipped my feet into their use in 3BLD - using elements of lazy M2 during solves (using comms involving DF (buffer) and either FU, BD, UF, or DB), but that's it.
Earlier today, I gave 4BLD centers my first few attempts, deciding to dive right into comms, and found it much easier than BH corners or edges. I guess it must have something to do with the fact that face turns have no effect on centers not on that face.

Does anyone else find 4x4 center comms much easier than 3x3 edge or corner comms?


----------



## tseitsei (Jun 9, 2014)

Nicck said:


> I recently got into 3BLD, and I've had success with 3OP/M2 and OP/M2 (I'm not fast, but I'm pretty comfortable).
> I understand the theory of commutators and can execute any on the 3x3 while looking, but I've only dipped my feet into their use in 3BLD - using elements of lazy M2 during solves (using comms involving DF (buffer) and either FU, BD, UF, or DB), but that's it.
> Earlier today, I gave 4BLD centers my first few attempts, deciding to dive right into comms, and found it much easier than BH corners or edges. I guess it must have something to do with the fact that face turns have no effect on centers not on that face.
> 
> Does anyone else find 4x4 center comms much easier than 3x3 edge or corner comms?



Yeah, center comms are easier because
1. Center pieces only have 1 orientation
2. You can move them around more "freely" because of what you said. Outer layer turns only affect the centers on one face.


----------



## Oni (Jun 9, 2014)

*Finding empty slot*

Hey,

I just recently got into cubing. When I was little I usually messed around with the cube in the car on holidays and I came acros a cube into a discount store I was determined to learn how to solve it. Wasn't that hard so I bought a speedcube and wanted to do blind folding. However, I got stuck recently with a specific part of memorization: cycle breaks.
Cycle breaks:
I have a hard time finding an empty spot to solve into. I'm using a combination of the journey method and PAO. I use alpabetic encoding (top layer a-b-c-d, front: e-f-g-h ,etc) I visualize one or two persons doing something with an object. I use first names or last names also if I can create a combination. This encodes 3 or 4 pieces of information per room. I found this memorization working pretty good for edges.

However, when I encounter the UR piece (C or I ), I have trouble finding which piece is solved and which isn't for example (if sticker A is solved, sticker m is also (same piece)).

How do you guys approach this?


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 9, 2014)

sometimes I can just remember which pieces I havent solved yet, sometimes I have to go through my memo a few times to look for some (bigbld wings)

it just gets easier when you get better at bld


----------



## qqwref (Jun 15, 2014)

Someone needs to start a BLD video series called "Will it Blind?" where they blindsolve unusual puzzles. Square-2, Megaminx, Skewb Ultimate, 2x2x4, whatever.


----------



## Roman (Jun 15, 2014)

qqwref said:


> Someone needs to start a BLD video series called "Will it Blind?" where they blindsolve unusual puzzles. Square-2, Megaminx, Skewb Ultimate, 2x2x4, whatever.



I know the guy who kinda have this show already
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2MZqYK1RW4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43gwdwxdXjc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-u1Dfx8eJg


----------



## teller (Jun 25, 2014)

M2 edges/Y-Perm corners.

So about a year ago I was making a story out my edges and doing a visual memo of my corners. The whole thing tended to be somewhat excruciating. But I was talking to Chris Olsen and he said he did audio edges. This blew my mind. There are just too many edges to hold in short term memory with nonsense words. But after a year of practice I find that my memory has expanded, and I was able to do this quite easily. I now make a story out of my corners, which is quicker because it's usually pretty short, and then I store audio edges and execute edges first. What I love about this is that parity is much less work if you do edges first--I never forget to do parity because it's obvious and I don't have to compensate with any Y-perms. And I never was any good at visual.

So thanks Chris, you inspired me!


----------



## Tao Yu (Jun 25, 2014)

teller said:


> M2 edges/Y-Perm corners.
> 
> So about a year ago I was making a story out my edges and doing a visual memo of my corners. The whole thing tended to be somewhat excruciating. But I was talking to Chris Olsen and he said he did audio edges. This blew my mind. There are just too many edges to hold in short term memory with nonsense words. But after a year of practice I find that my memory has expanded, and I was able to do this quite easily. I now make a story out of my corners, which is quicker because it's usually pretty short, and then I store audio edges and execute edges first. What I love about this is that parity is much less work if you do edges first--I never forget to do parity because it's obvious and I don't have to compensate with any Y-perms. And I never was any good at visual.
> 
> So thanks Chris, you inspired me!



This is pretty much exactly what Noah uses, only he has a clever parity fix method and he uses 3-style.

I use the exact same method (same buffers, same parity fix and same memo).

So thanks Noah, I copied everything off of you!


----------



## teller (Jun 30, 2014)

Tao Yu said:


> This is pretty much exactly what Noah uses, only he has a clever parity fix method and he uses 3-style.
> 
> I use the exact same method (same buffers, same parity fix and same memo).
> 
> So thanks Noah, I copied everything off of you!


Ok, so I've started doing this. Now I don't have to do a parity algorithm at all...it's brilliant!

So thanks to you and Noah for making me smarter and more effective at BLD!


----------



## teller (Jul 9, 2014)

I just did my first 3-cycle in a solve! I've enjoyed Noah giving me a headache with his 3-cycle corners videos for a couple of weeks now, and today I noticed a really easy pure commutator and slipped it into my execution and it worked! What an amazing feeling, and SOOO much faster than doing 4 Y-Perms! Woohoo! I'm on my way!

Thank you thank you thank you Noah!!! You rock!!!


----------



## c4cuber (Jul 18, 2014)

anyone has their pre made letter pair words sheet? if you have, please upload.


----------



## Hari (Jul 18, 2014)

c4cuber said:


> anyone has their pre made letter pair words sheet? if you have, please upload.



If I remember correctly, you can search for Chris Hardwick's list online and even the speedsolving wiki one which I think you're aware of. I thought you already had a list. Because after I had asked you on fb whether you had one or not, I made my own list.(for all possible occurring letter pairs for the corners)


----------



## teller (Jul 25, 2014)

I like to use people and fictional characters a lot. They're easier to remember, I suppose because humans are social creatures. anyway, I use:

GS - Gene Simmons
PS - Paul Stanley
AF - Ace Frehely
PC - Peter Chris
KS - KisS (all 4 of them, acting all cheesy like they did in that awful movie, "Kiss Meets the Phantom of the Park.")

They always have their makeup on, naturally. Except for Gene Simmons sometimes.

What funny to me is that even if I don't get those letters, Gene Simmons remains much of the time. He's sort of standing there with me witnessing the image, and commenting on it. Also, he's never really happy about being there. It's beneath him to be used in this fashion, but he's all about excellence, so he does his duty. He'll praise or criticize my image, and occasionally grumble about having to do this with me. None of this interaction contributes to the image itself, but it seems to make it stick better. I can recall it as if it really happened. Fun!


----------



## aashritspidey (Jul 27, 2014)

Hey guys. I've just finished making a list for All those just starting BLD.
This list includes algs for OP edges, OP corners and M2 Edges. 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1VMNtC0OenSrkNSqAAYGyIqFHI2M7w7YV77mVLjjQgHc/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## teller (Aug 8, 2014)

This is a really good podcast where the guest is a world-class memory sportist. He gets into the imporance of images, talks a lot about focus, just pure gold for BLD.

http://www.bulletproofexec.com/mastering-memory-with-mattias-ribbing-podcast-140/


----------



## CyanSandwich (Aug 9, 2014)

What would you do if there was a spider on you during Multi?

If I was certain there was a spider on me I would probably give up the attempt and get rid of it. Also I guess if it was official no one would be allowed to tell you or get it off you.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Aug 9, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> What would you do if there was a spider on you during Multi?
> 
> If I was certain there was a spider on me I would probably give up the attempt and get rid of it. Also I guess if it was official no one would be allowed to tell you or get it off you.



I'm not really afraid of spiders, but even if I was, I think I would stick to brushing it off with my hand without removing the blindfold. Good question, though.


----------



## Iggy (Aug 9, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> What would you do if there was a spider on you during Multi?
> 
> If I was certain there was a spider on me I would probably give up the attempt and get rid of it. Also I guess if it was official no one would be allowed to tell you or get it off you.



I'd probably start freaking out and just give up the attempt


----------



## Goosly (Aug 9, 2014)

When you say "spider", you probably mean something a lot more scary than when I say "spider", since you're from New Zealand. I would ignore my spider


----------



## CyanSandwich (Aug 9, 2014)

Goosly said:


> When you say "spider", you probably mean something a lot more scary than when I say "spider", since you're from New Zealand. I would ignore my spider


You're probably thinking of Australia. I've seen some terrifying spiders there. New Zealand isn't too bad from my experience, but I'm still a little bit scared of spiders.

More random blindfold cubing discussion: Single letter images seem not to be recommended, but I use them anyway when I have odd targets.
Here's my list if you're curious. It has some weird ones.



Spoiler



A - Test paper with a big green "A" on it, or some kind of grading thing
B - Trollface
C - Corn chips
D - Dee from "It's always sunny in Philadelphia"
E - Ecstasy
F - Same as A but with a red "F"
G - Goosebumps
H - An H in harry potter font
I - Eye
J - Jay (person) or a joint
K - "K" on a piece of paper with the KKK in the background
L - "L" from death note
M - McDonald's
N - "Near" from death note
O - A ring shaped thing
P - A purple "P" on a piece of paper
Q - Q-tip
R - "R" from warm bodies
S - Superman symbol / Superman
T - Cup of tea with a "T" on the mug or floating in the tea.
U - Logo from a TV channel
V - V energy drink
W - "W" on a piece of paper
X - A map with a big "X" on it


W and P need to change (U's a bit vague too). For 'P' I don't use pea because that's for 'PE'. But that's strange because 'TE' is tea, yet I use that for 'T' without problems. I evade it slightly by putting a "T" on or in the cup if it's single. I should start doing that with 'P'.

If I have 1 twist/flip, I only memo the sticker that I need to. For 2 It's another letter pair.


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 11, 2014)

I went to a brunch my friend Paul hosted at his house this past weekend. Paul had also invited a coworker from the faculty at the university where he teaches, as well as her husband and 1 year old daughter. Paul asked me to do a Rubik's cube demo blindsolve for them. Paul has an old Rubik's brand from the late 1990s/early 2000s and it is not lubed or fixed up in any way. His cube also has the (now older?) Japanese color scheme whereas I usually use American/European/(Modern Japanese?) color scheme. In this color scheme blue and yellow are switched from the more standard color scheme of today.

Before they asked me to do this solve I hadn't done a blindsolve in a few weeks, and it's probably been close to a month. I got the solve successfully, and the time was probably 3-4 minutes as turning the cube was difficult, and I had to pay extra attention to the blue/yellow colors being swapped during memo. It feels great to know that I have trained well enough in the past that I can still solve blindfolded with good accuracy rate even with a different color scheme, on a not great cube, with no warm-up or even having practiced for weeks. That's probably something weird to feel good about, but nevertheless it did feel good


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 11, 2014)

I have now met all my 'father figures' for bld 

I learnt 3bld from Macky's site. I met him at Benelux Open 2010
I learnt 4bld edges from Erik's site. I met him at Benelux Open 2010
I learnt 4bld centres from Chris Hardwick's thread on this site. I met him at World Champs 2011.
Alongside Chris, Mike Hughey and Mats Bergsten were my inspirations and encouragers on this forum. I met Mike at World Champs 2013 and finally Mats at Euro 2014

Although I am no longer active as a bld solver, these events were no doubt a major part of my cubing 'career', and I was excited to meet each of these people!
I hope that I have managed to help spawn a newer generation myself over the last few years


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 11, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> I have now met all my 'father figures' for bld
> 
> I learnt 3bld from Macky's site. I met him at Benelux Open 2010
> I learnt 4bld edges from Erik's site. I met him at Benelux Open 2010
> ...



Very cool! I feel honored to be a part of this group  In my case I can definitely say the student far surpassed the teacher


----------



## AirbusCube (Aug 12, 2014)

What method is the best beginner method for 3bld?


----------



## Renslay (Aug 12, 2014)

AirbusCube said:


> What method is the best beginner method for 3bld?



Old Pochmann (aka Classic Pochmann). You can find many tutorials for it.
Also, the M2 method for edges is almost as easy, but twice as fast!


----------



## Cale S (Aug 17, 2014)

An example solve for 5-style edges:

Scramble: D2 B' F U2 R2 F' U2 R2 F R2 U2 R U L R' B' U F D2 L2 F' 

[D R L': U' M' U2 M U' M' U2 M U2]
[Bw: U M U2 M U M' U2 M' U M' U M]
x2 [F: [U' R U, M2]]

39 stm, very efficient compared to 79 stm with M2, and a little less than 50 stm for 3-style. It would be even more efficient if it was all 5-cycles and not 2 5-cycles plus a 3-cycle at the end.


----------



## supercuber1 (Aug 18, 2014)

Hey everybody! I really want to get into blind solving, but it seems like such a big challenge! Any good tutorials/tips out there that I could go to? And is it really as hard as it sounds?


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Aug 18, 2014)

supercuber1 said:


> Hey everybody! I really want to get into blind solving, but it seems like such a big challenge! Any good tutorials/tips out there that I could go to? And is it really as hard as it sounds?



BLD is not that hard, all it needs is some perseverance. Noah's tutorial on Cubing World is good: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRaf-dvamTE&list=TLUffYWh_EH3bzPlp2aETH6l_-dpc3Lu7i


----------



## supercuber1 (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks a lot man! BTW I like your name!


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Aug 18, 2014)

supercuber1 said:


> Thanks a lot man! BTW I like your name!



No problem, good luck with learning blind.


----------



## supercuber1 (Aug 18, 2014)

Genius4Jesus said:


> No problem, good luck with learning blind.


Thanks, I will need it haha.


----------



## Morgoth890 (Aug 21, 2014)

Cale S said:


> An example solve for 5-style edges:
> 
> Scramble: D2 B' F U2 R2 F' U2 R2 F R2 U2 R U L R' B' U F D2 L2 F'
> 
> ...



That is crazy! How did you come up with that? I didn't even know that 5-style was usable. Can you use that for any solve or only for a few cases?
Are there any resources explaining it? Even google only links me to this page when i search for 5-style BLD.


----------



## Ollie (Aug 21, 2014)

Morgoth890 said:


> That is crazy! How did you come up with that? I didn't even know that 5-style was usable. Can you use that for any solve or only for a few cases?
> Are there any resources explaining it? Even google only links me to this page when i search for 5-style BLD.



Cale S's example is a bit of a cheat because the first cycle contains 2x fast 3-style algs, U' M' U2 M U' and M' U2 M U2 (leads onto my next point.) The second alg isn't too bad.

Oleg Gritsenko (DrKorbin) generated a complete list of M,U 5-cycles, I think he said there was a 1/66 chance of getting one in a 3BLD solve (I'm probably wrong, but it's in that region.) And a lot of these are combinations of 2x3-cycles with cancellations, so learning the '5-cycles' of these might not be that worthwhile. Setups to the 4/5/6 movers and stuff like [R2 F2 R2 U']*2 might be viable too.


----------



## Cale S (Aug 21, 2014)

Morgoth890 said:


> That is crazy! How did you come up with that? I didn't even know that 5-style was usable. Can you use that for any solve or only for a few cases?
> Are there any resources explaining it? Even google only links me to this page when i search for 5-style BLD.


I can't actually use any in solves (unless I learned the easy 4 move ones like M U M' U'), but I used 5-cycles from here along with setup moves. As long as the 5 edges in the cycle are in positions affected by M/U moves, the 5-cycle is solvable in <M,U>. Even if someone learned all those cases, I think it would be too complicated and require way too much thinking to actually be faster than methods we have now.


----------



## Morgoth890 (Aug 22, 2014)

Thanks, i had a look at that file and it's pretty long indeed. It's really interesting but yes i also imagine that it would be too difficult to use in a real speedsolve. I might learn a few cases some day, hoping to encounter one in a solve, but i first need to improve with my current method.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 28, 2014)

I realized that doing my school schedule works well for rooms. Up to 8.


----------



## Hari (Oct 2, 2014)

My 3-style algs list for corners with UBL buffer. As there are already many lists with the same buffer in the normal threads, I thought I'll just drop it here instead 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ggNjeS0UGXM7nPdANDMg4W87UIkufXuupTNHT7Sucw8/edit?pli=1#gid=0


----------



## PJKCuber (Oct 12, 2014)

I just watched Maskow's Multi BLD WR and I have to say, Multi BLD is something I'm looking forward to. Unfortunately, I can't blindsolve, but my exams finish on the 18th and then I hope to change that. So, I am stoked for the road ahead.


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 16, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> I have a question that sounds a bit silly, but I mean it seriously. Do you recommend investing enough time in BLD to get good at it? A ridiculously high percentage of people who invest a lot of time and energy in BLD appear to just get burnt out on it. They/you seem to have much more of a problem with it than speedsolvers. In your opinion, is BLD too difficult, frustrating, or mentally taxing to be sustainably fun? Daniel Sheppard, Roman, Marcell, now you, and other great solvers that predate my time in the cubing community or that I haven't heard of have simply quit. I'm interested in BLD. It seems to me like something that's a great challenge, and something that I could get good at, but I don't want to do it if I'm likely to destroy my interest in cubing by doing so. I have no qualms about learning to solve a cube blindfolded; that's a pretty small committment, and would be satisfying. But practicing BLD a lot seems different. I've done some mental calculation, and it's exhausting, and the only reason I enjoy it is because I'm decent at it. I can imagine BLD being very similar in that regard. Assuming that I'm correctly interpreting the reasons for a bunch of BLD solvers quitting, do you think it's worth it?



In my experience there is a big difference between being outwardly competitive and being inwardly competitive. Some examples of being outwardly competitive would be phrases like "I want to beat you", "I want to podium", "I want to be in the top 10 of _____", etc.. Some examples of being inwardly competitive would be phrases like "I want to get a result that is within 10% of my competition personal best time or better", "I want to get a faster/better time/result than I got last year/two years ago/last time I competed", "I want to have a BLD success rate of at least X% at my next competition", etc..

In my own personal experience, being outwardly competitive _sucks_. It's stressful, you develop rivalries with people (even if they're only minor ones), and when someone who you've set your sights on beating does better than you, you feel worse about yourself. Being inwardly competitive, for me, was a way for me to enjoy cubing more while still being successful from an outwardly competitive perspective. Set lofty, but reachable, goals for yourself using inwardly competitive phrases. If you don't meet your goals, there's always a next time. And if someone beats you (ranks higher than you, bumps you off the podium, whatever) that has no bearing on whether or not you met your, inwardly competitively worded, goal.

I'm not saying it's the best approach for everyone, but it works very well for me.

Do you want to practice BLD cubing because you want to be good at BLD from an outwardly competitive perspective? Or do you want to practice BLD because you think it's fun, and you'd like the satisfaction of setting and surpassing inwardly competitive goals you will set for yourself? Perhaps a bit of both?

You can be good at BLD from an outwardly competitive perspective even if you practice setting inwardly competitive goals. That's my point. I think it's a good way to be competitive while also continuing to have fun at the same time.


----------



## tseitsei (Oct 16, 2014)

Being inwardly competitive is important I think but at least for me so is being outwardly competitive.

For example the most important thing for me in competitions is to get good results compared to my skill level. It doesn't matter that much if I podium or not. And obviously outside competitions it's my own inner motivation that makes me practise because I like (BLD)cubing.

BUT I can't say that Ville's NRs aren't motivating me to improve and practise especially now that I'm SO close to those times... 
Also I had never tried MBLD before Olli Vikstedt did 8/9 NR @ Euro2014. After that I have went from never attempting to getting 17/17 score. And this saturday my goal at Finnish championships is to get at least 13 points and new NR...

For me it's a nice mix of both outward and inward competitiveness


----------



## A Leman (Nov 11, 2014)

Hello, I want to learn how some cubers keep track of their results for BLD. For a long time, I have not kept records of my times. I would only keep track of my current PB's and try to improve them. Is there a significant benefit to tracking the improvement? The reason that I didn't document all of my solves is mostly due to laziness.

Also, what would be some beneficial information to document? For example, memorization time and the overall time seem essential, but should I also type the type of mistakes on the DNFs? or the letter pair that I forget/ the alg mistake? For MBLD, I memorize packs of 5 cubes, do people usually document the splits for each pack? There are other factors that may also be important to like time, date, amount of sleep that day, a daily training log summary, what I eat, etc. Does most of this sound like a good idea or not?

The last thing I would be interested is if people use excel or notebooks/word processors, to keep track of results.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Nov 11, 2014)

A Leman said:


> Hello, I want to learn how some cubers keep track of their results for BLD.



Overall time and memo time for PBs in an Excel sheet, along with PBs for other events in a reasonably messy layout.

For MBLD, I keep track of both the best and fastest (regardless of score) attempts at each number of cubes (so both 9/9 25:50 and 8/9 25:41), and have formulae to calculate time per cube, memo per cube, execution per cube and points. It highlights my overall PB and any statistics which are better in an attempt with more cubes (e.g. 49.95 exec average for 5/5 is highlighted since I have 48.32 exec average in my best 7/7). I only track best overall time, not attempts with best memo or best execution. I'll upload if there's interest but there's probably better organised results on offer.

I also have how many pieces I DNF'd by on my best (and so far only) 7BLD attempt, which I would also do for any other puzzle as needed.


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 15, 2014)

In one of my recent official 3BLD solves, I accidentally did a move immediately after uncovering the puzzle. Then I undid the move and continued with the solve. Fortunately I wasn't successful so it was a DNF regardless of the acccidental turn I made.

Now I'm wondering: Is it possible to benefit from doing one move before you start memorization? What about 2 or maybe even 3 moves etc... ?

I guess if one of your buffers is already solved, maybe it would be better to do a move to replace it with an unsolved piece?


----------



## TeddyKGB (Nov 15, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> In one of my recent official 3BLD solves, I accidentally did a move immediately after uncovering the puzzle. Then I undid the move and continued with the solve. Fortunately I wasn't successful so it was a DNF regardless of the acccidental turn I made.
> 
> Now I'm wondering: Is it possible to benefit from doing one move before you start memorization? What about 2 or maybe even 3 moves etc... ?
> 
> I guess if one of your buffers is already solved, maybe it would be better to do a move to replace it with an unsolved piece?



I'm sure it 'could' be beneficial to make a move or two before memo but I'm sure you'd waste more time looking for a 'good' move than the time you would save from this move anyway.


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 15, 2014)

If you saw that doing one single move would result in all corners being solved, would you memorise the cube based on what it looks like after the move is done?


----------



## TDM (Nov 15, 2014)

I read the last few posts, then did a BLD solve, and got a scramble where doing one move solves four pieces:
4. 3:39.38+ U' F2 U' L2 U' L2 D2 F2 U2 L' D' R2 U B F2 U' L2 D' L'
If you do a L', the scramble is much easier. I tried doing this, and found didn't find it gave me much problem when memorising. However, my memo is very slow, and I think that when going quickly it could be easy to make a mistake - I almost did. I think there was a discussion about this before, but I can't remember what people said...


----------



## Cale S (Nov 15, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> In one of my recent official 3BLD solves, I accidentally did a move immediately after uncovering the puzzle. Then I undid the move and continued with the solve. Fortunately I wasn't successful so it was a DNF regardless of the acccidental turn I made.
> 
> Now I'm wondering: Is it possible to benefit from doing one move before you start memorization? What about 2 or maybe even 3 moves etc... ?
> 
> I guess if one of your buffers is already solved, maybe it would be better to do a move to replace it with an unsolved piece?


You could also memorize your corners quickly to see if you have parity, and do one quarter turn if you did to get rid of parity.


----------



## TDM (Nov 15, 2014)

Cale S said:


> You could also memorize your corners quickly to see if you have parity, and do one quarter turn if you did to get rid of parity.


But then you'd have to memorise your corners again, which would be slower than doing parity


----------



## NanoTimer (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi all,

I am looking for people who are interested in beta testing my Android timer "Nano Timer".

I'm asking here because I just added a special blind solve type that allows you to see blind-specific statistics like the last/best means of 3, your global success rate (accuracy), your success rate for the last 12/50/100 solves as well as the average of your last 12/50/100 successes (with also of course the normal things like lifetime best, global average etc). I'm really looking forward to hearing your opinions about it, and if you have any suggestions about things you would change or add.

If you are interested in testing it, send me the mail address you are using in Google Play and I'll add you to the beta testers list.


----------



## STOCKY7 (Nov 19, 2014)

NanoTimer said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am looking for people who are interested in beta testing my Android timer "Nano Timer".
> 
> ...



I'm sure you've probably got this covered already, but I find timers that don't time your memo to be not very helpful. For me, knowing my memo/execution splits is very important to me.


----------



## NanoTimer (Nov 20, 2014)

STOCKY7 said:


> I'm sure you've probably got this covered already, but I find timers that don't time your memo to be not very helpful. For me, knowing my memo/execution splits is very important to me.



The goal of the new blind mode is to have blind-specific statistics, like accuracy, average of successes and mean of 3. The timer behavior itself is the same than for normal solves.

However you can still do what you described. You can define your own solve types (to keep a separate history, like to test new methods, do one-handed, blindfolded, etc). And you can add some steps to these solve types. So all you would have to do is create a "Blind steps" solve type, add 2 steps to it (memo and execution), and you're good to go. That will allow you to get averages of 5/12/50/100 on these steps you defined.

The beta test just ended today, the new version is now released. I'll update the "Nano Timer" topic in Software Area with the new changes.


----------



## Tao Yu (Nov 22, 2014)

I just noticed that if you take the sexy move at the start of the T perm, and move it to the end, it becomes the modified Y perm used in OP:

*R U R' U'* R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'

R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' *R U R' U'*

Has anyone noticed this before? I'm thinking that this would be a better alg to teach to beginners learning OP as they know the T perm already, and this saves them learning a completely new alg.

btw, this alg is also the other Y perm with the first and last moves removed, but I didn't realize that until later.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 22, 2014)

Tao Yu said:


> I'm thinking that this would be a better alg to teach to beginners learning OP as they know the T perm already, and this saves them learning a completely new alg.



Completely new alg? It's the same kind of T perm variation. My page even says so.


----------



## Tao Yu (Nov 22, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Completely new alg? It's the same kind of T perm variation. My page even says so.



Oh wow, I actually never realized that.


----------



## pinser (Nov 25, 2014)

What's the fastest way to remove a cube cover? 
I think Porky's way is fast, but what if the judge goes to pick up the cube cover on the floor and can't get back fast enough to hold the paper in front of the cube?
And can you lift up the cube cover with one hand and pick up the cube with the other?


----------



## tseitsei (Nov 25, 2014)

pinser said:


> What's the fastest way to remove a cube cover?
> I think Porky's way is fast, but what if the judge goes to pick up the cube cover on the floor and can't get back fast enough to hold the paper in front of the cube?
> And can you lift up the cube cover with one hand and pick up the cube with the other?



Most important thing in blind solving  

But okay.

I lift the cover with my right hand and pick up the cube with my left. And while already starting to memo I just place the cover somewhere to my right...


----------



## Stefan (Nov 25, 2014)

The regulations don't require the cover to be removed using hands. You could wear a hat with a rope and attach it to the cover, bowing down deep. Then start the timer with your hands and tilt your head up to the normal position so that the cover swings over your head and behind your back.


----------



## Bindedsa (Nov 25, 2014)

Stefan said:


> The regulations don't require the cover to be removed using hands. You could wear a hat with a rope and attach it to the cover, bowing down deep. Then start the timer with your hands and tilt your head up to the normal position so that the cover swings over your head and behind your back.



Why not a rope attached to your leg? Then you could start with you head still, you'd just have to make sure the box doesn't move the cube.


----------



## Randomno (Nov 25, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Why not a rope attached to your leg? Then you could start with you head still, you'd just have to make sure the box doesn't move the cube.



Why not learn telekenesis?


----------



## Bindedsa (Nov 25, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Why not learn telekenesis?



In the time that takes, you could just improve your inspection.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 25, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> In the time that takes, you could just improve your inspection.



Especially inspection while the cube is still covered (hey, can't be much more difficult than telekinesis).


----------



## Randomno (Nov 25, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Especially inspection while the cube is still covered (hey, can't be much more difficult than telekinesis).



Learn how to slow down time.

1. Sit down at solving station.
2. Temporarily slow down time.
3. Take cover off using telekinesis.
4. Inspect cube, using telekinesis to rotate the cube.
5. Replace cover.
6. Resume time to normal speed.
7. Sub Maskow.


----------



## STOCKY7 (Nov 26, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Learn how to slow down time.
> 
> 1. Sit down at solving station.
> 2. Temporarily slow down time.
> ...


^this is a REALLY good idea! Why has no-one tried this?!

On the serious side, why not (to save the hassle if solving it physically) just solve it while it's still in the box with telekinesis ?


----------



## Randomno (Nov 27, 2014)

STOCKY7 said:


> ^this is a REALLY good idea! Why has no-one tried this?!
> 
> On the serious side, why not (to save the hassle if solving it physically) just solve it while it's still in the box with telekinesis ?



I got a great WCA proposal... fully transparent cube boxes.


----------



## Feryll (Nov 27, 2014)

Is there any utility to being able to "choose" from multiple memo cues for a given target? I use actor-action pair memo for corners and X-centers, and I've more recently started to integrate two to four different possible actions per location, as it helps "involve" me more in making a memorable story during a memo, and keeps me from getting fatigued in big BLD when I have to reuse schemes multiple times for a cube. Anyone else tried this with success/failure?


----------



## Ollie (Nov 28, 2014)

Feryll said:


> Is there any utility to being able to "choose" from multiple memo cues for a given target? I use actor-action pair memo for corners and X-centers, and I've more recently started to integrate two to four different possible actions per location, as it helps "involve" me more in making a memorable story during a memo, and keeps me from getting fatigued in big BLD when I have to reuse schemes multiple times for a cube. Anyone else tried this with success/failure?



Yep, I think a lot of top BLDers do this. I have 2 or 3 different words to choose from for each letter pair for big BLD, but I tend to use one 'set' word for each letter pair for 3BLD (to reduce thinking time).

Just practice lots of solves/revise a list of words and it'll come naturally


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 15, 2014)

How many cubers are able to solve a number of Rubik's Cubes blindfolded that is greater than their age (in years) in a MBLD attempt?


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 15, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> How many cubers are able to solve a number of Rubik's Cubes blindfolded that is greater than their age (in years) in a MBLD attempt?



Hopefully me in a couple of months 

But not yet tough. Ollicubes is also quite close I think...


----------



## CyanSandwich (Dec 15, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> How many cubers are able to solve a number of Rubik's Cubes blindfolded that is greater than their age (in years) in a MBLD attempt?


Ooh, me!

20, with 22/23 sub-hour or 25/28 sup-hour.

Edit: If you meant officially, then definitely Maskow, Ollie and Zane.


----------



## Iggy (Dec 15, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> How many cubers are able to solve a number of Rubik's Cubes blindfolded that is greater than their age (in years) in a MBLD attempt?



Me  I'm 16 and I've attempted 23 a few times before


----------



## Ollie (Dec 15, 2014)

What happened to the number of active 5BLD (and 4BLD solvers)? I can name a handful of capable sub-3 4BLD solvers but only 2 or 3 capable of sub-7 5BLD


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 15, 2014)

Ollie said:


> What happened to the number of active 5BLD (and 4BLD solvers)? I can name a handful of capable sub-3 4BLD solvers but only 2 or 3 capable of sub-7 5BLD



I dont know but I would guess that 5bld is kind of frustrating to try and get a good official result, because no matter how good you are the success rate will always be much lower than in 4bld or 3bld


----------



## Stefan (Dec 15, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> I dont know but I would guess that 5bld is kind of frustrating to try and get a good official result, because no matter how good you are the success rate will always be much lower than in 4bld or 3bld



Well, maybe someone is trying to go fast on 4BLD and safe on 5BLD, this could lead to higher 5BLD than 4BLD success rate.



Spoiler: Higher 5BLD than 4BLD success rate



Using data from WCA_export549_20141215 and Stefan's WCA Data Tools.


*Cuber**4BLD**4BLD**5BLD**5BLD*Javier Tirado Ortiz5/4610.87%100.00%1/1Lucas Wesche2/1216.67%100.00%1/1Ben Whitmore1/119.09%33.33%1/3Conor Cronin1/137.69%20.00%1/5Mimmi Leckius10/2441.67%100.00%1/1Patrick Kern4/1428.57%66.67%2/3Shivam Bansal2/922.22%50.00%2/4Cornelius Dieckmann5/2123.81%50.00%1/2Alexey Oblaukhov1/616.67%33.33%1/3Vojtěch Dvořák1/128.33%16.67%2/12Bernett Orlando2/450.00%100.00%1/1Muhammad Iril Khairul Anam3/1323.08%46.15%6/13Arvis Tilgalis2/1612.50%25.00%1/4Henrik Olsson4/1822.22%41.67%5/12Akira Misawa (三沢昂)2/1118.18%33.33%1/3John Brechon2/1612.50%22.22%2/9Lars Vennike Nielsson6/3915.38%27.27%6/22Walter Pereira Rodrigues de Souza5/2817.86%30.00%3/10Dmitry Karyakin9/2733.33%54.55%12/22Dennis Strehlau2/825.00%40.00%2/5Daniel Beyer3/1816.67%25.00%2/8Tomoki Kubo (久保友樹)2/450.00%75.00%3/4Stefanus Anggara1/333.33%50.00%1/2Yunqi Ouyang (欧阳韵奇)3/1816.67%22.22%2/9Aldo Feandri6/2623.08%30.43%7/23Wicaksono Adi2/1020.00%25.00%2/8Antoine Cantin3/1618.75%22.22%2/9Nevins Chan Pak Hoong (陈百鸿)10/2245.45%52.94%9/17Aan Candra Nugroho1/812.50%14.29%1/7Feliks Zemdegs3/2313.04%14.29%1/7Roman Strakhov5/1241.67%45.45%5/11Clément Gallet13/3438.24%40.00%2/5Chester Lian19/4245.24%45.71%16/35Tomoaki Okayama (岡山友昭)18/4143.90%44.00%11/25Kevin Montano0/70.00%20.00%1/5Howie Craig0/30.00%20.00%1/5Prashanth Rebala0/30.00%33.33%1/3



Spoiler: SQL





```
[NOPARSE]SELECT concat(a.personId, '#444bf') Cuber,
       concat(a.solves, '/', (a.solves + a.DNFs)) '4BLD',
       a.solves / (a.solves + a.DNFs) '4BLD[%]',
       b.solves / (b.solves + b.DNFs) '5BLD[%]',
       concat(b.solves, '/', (b.solves + b.DNFs)) '5BLD'
FROM
(SELECT personId,
       sum((value1>0)+(value2>0)+(value3>0)+(value4>0)+(value5>0)) solves,
       sum((value1=-1)+(value2=-1)+(value3=-1)+(value4=-1)+(value5=-1)) DNFs
FROM Results WHERE eventId='444bf' GROUP BY personId) a
JOIN
(SELECT personId,
       sum((value1>0)+(value2>0)+(value3>0)+(value4>0)+(value5>0)) solves,
       sum((value1=-1)+(value2=-1)+(value3=-1)+(value4=-1)+(value5=-1)) DNFs
FROM Results WHERE eventId='555bf' GROUP BY personId) b
ON a.personId = b.personId
WHERE (b.solves / (b.solves + b.DNFs)) > (a.solves / (a.solves + a.DNFs))
ORDER BY (b.solves / (b.solves + b.DNFs)) / (a.solves / (a.solves + a.DNFs)) desc;[/NOPARSE]
```


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 15, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Well, maybe someone is trying to go fast on 4BLD and safe on 5BLD, this could lead to higher 5BLD than 4BLD success rate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah that is true 

I meant that trying to get a GOOD (for your own level) official time on 5bld is hard and frustrating because if you go fast your success rate will probably be quite low :/

And that might lead to people training more of 3&4bld than 5bld. At least I find practising 4bld much more rewarding than 5bld because then I don't DNF most of the time


----------



## the super cuber (Dec 15, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> How many cubers are able to solve a number of Rubik's Cubes blindfolded that is greater than their age (in years) in a MBLD attempt?



I am 15 years old and I have attempted 20 cubes twice, best was 18/20


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Dec 15, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> How many cubers are able to solve a number of Rubik's Cubes blindfolded that is greater than their age (in years) in a MBLD attempt?



Cool idea, I've put this on my to-do list for the next year. It helps that my birthday was last month so it won't get harder any time soon. Not certain I have enough cubes though.

I was thinking Bill, but his official is 2/3. Anyone know if he's done any large attempts?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 15, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> How many cubers are able to solve a number of Rubik's Cubes blindfolded that is greater than their age (in years) in a MBLD attempt?



Well I surely cannot  (64)


----------



## Iggy (Dec 16, 2014)

Woah, the top 100 for 3BLD is almost sub 50 :O


----------



## Bhargav777 (Dec 16, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Woah, the top 100 for 3BLD is almost sub 50 :O


I remember at one point of time, Kabyanil was the 100th person to get a sub 1.


----------



## Iggy (Dec 16, 2014)

Bhargav777 said:


> I remember at one point of time, Kabyanil was the 100th person to get a sub 1.



Haha yeah. Then a few months later, I hear about his 32 NR


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 17, 2014)

Fun fact

My last 5 MBLD attempts:
18/21
20/21
21/21
15/21
18/21

Guess what attempt was official 
All other attempts would have been NR by several points...


----------



## Username (Dec 17, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> Fun fact
> 
> My last 5 MBLD attempts:
> 18/21
> ...



ow.


----------



## uesyuu (Dec 17, 2014)

I came up with new(?) BLD method, "Old Pochmann using DFR buffer".
Main algorithm is "Rw U R’ U’ R U R’ F’ R U R’ U’ R’ F R2 U2 Rw".
It's very easy to move, and parity algo is into M2 algo, which is"B' R2 B M2 B' R2 B".

Demerit is that setup B move is little hard to move.


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 18, 2014)

denthebro said:


> Hi everyone, just joinin the forum. I dont see anyone talking about big bld on this thread) What are your pbs for big bld (size and time, size is more important). Mine's 4x4 16:29, i have done 3 5x5 attempts so far and one 6x6 attempt, which wasn't that bad i guess, here's what i got View attachment 4771



For 4BLD I have 3:36.10 and for 5BLD 8:32.34. Haven't tried anything bigger because they are not official events so I don't "waste" time practising them...

In MBLD I have 21/21 in 56:xy though


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 18, 2014)

denthebro said:


> Wow, that's quite good, i haven't gone above 10 cubes yet. Russian NR is 19/20, which is close enough to yours) (as far as i understand you hold finnish nr, dont you?) And the guy who set it doesnt practice that much unfortunately, but there's another guy, who's pb is 16/16 and he's trying to get 18/18, so i hope one of them beats yours))) how long have you been into bld?



Yeah. I hold finnish nr for mbld altough it is just 13/17. I failed my last official attempt completely... 21/21 is my unofficial pb. Next comp I hope to get at least 15+ points


----------



## Pokelifter (Dec 18, 2014)

Alright, I have an idea for edge memorization that I'd like as many of you as possible to comment your opinions on. I'm not sure is this has been done before. Also I'm not sure if this is 100% relevant in this thread.

I currently memorize edges with letter pairs that I try to convert into images. My method is M2. What if every possible edge target, rather than corresponding with a letter, corresponds with a person, action and an object. When memorizing, one takes the person from the first target, the action from the second and the object from the third. An image is then created in the cubers mind of the person doing something with an object.
For example, if the following targets correspond with the following Person/Action/Object:
UB = Feliks Zemdegs/Solving/Cube
UR = Superman/Flying/Cape
UF = James Hetfield/Singing/Microphone
then solving UB->UR->UF would be memorized as Feliks Zemdegs flying with a microphone.

I know that there are memory methods based on person/action/object where every letter pair combination corresponds with one of a person, an action and an object. The problem that I find with this is how you figure out an action for combinations like IW or an object for OI. The pros of this system would be that you will always be able to come up with a concrete image without having to think about it for too long, you would also only need to remember one image per three targets. The cons might be that recognizing parity isn't immediate unlike with letter pairs.
Please reply with your opinion.


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 18, 2014)

Pokelifter said:


> Alright, I have an idea for edge memorization that I'd like as many of you as possible to comment your opinions on. I'm not sure is this has been done before. Also I'm not sure if this is 100% relevant in this thread.
> 
> I currently memorize edges with letter pairs that I try to convert into images. My method is M2. What if every possible edge target, rather than corresponding with a letter, corresponds with a person, action and an object. When memorizing, one takes the person from the first target, the action from the second and the object from the third. An image is then created in the cubers mind of the person doing something with an object.
> For example, if the following targets correspond with the following Person/Action/Object:
> ...



Well I pretty much do something like this already but without preset list of words and with more flexibility because of that.

It's hard to give an example because I memo partly in Finnish and partly in English... Ollie has some good posts about using flexible words and sentences while memoing... I try to memo somewhat similarly to him. Obviously I am much slower tough


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Dec 18, 2014)

Pokelifter said:


> memo stuff



I've been doing that for a couple of years, only with 4 letters instead of 3 in a group (parity is easier to recognise), and with a separate system for corners and edges (I assigned one lot by labelling stickers with English letters, the other using Greek letters which I know from maths/science) so that it's easier to switch between piece types on multi/big cubes and I don't need to keep track of where it changes. It's helpful for doing megaBLD I think. Roughly speaking I had: 'person' (usually a Pokemon), action, other thing (usually weather based), object. Obviously this is customisable.

I chose to do that, knowing it was probably slower (pretty convinced it is now) because doing stuff like megaminx seemed fun and I didn't think I would get fast anyway. Now, I'm top-10 for 5BLD and I decided to take this stuff more seriously. I've now made something much closer to standard letter pairs but with some of my own style imposed (version 2 now, I tried to be too clever with version 1 and it failed ) which I'll be learning whenever I have enough free time, so that I can memo faster. I plan to keep my old system in place for megaminx and other puzzles where it might be helpful to have more than 23 targets, even though there are other options like having two letters per target.

In summary: it's easier to learn and more flexible if you want to add stuff to it, but for cubes I believe it's slower than letter pairs. That's just my opinion though, but I hope it helps.


----------



## Caddyswag (Dec 18, 2014)

I use op/m2, I know how to execute them but I cant come up with letter pairs that create an image, does anyone have a list that they could give me please


----------



## Pokelifter (Dec 18, 2014)

Caddyswag said:


> I use op/m2, I know how to execute them but I cant come up with letter pairs that create an image, does anyone have a list that they could give me please



https://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/List_of_letter_pairs


----------



## A Leman (Dec 18, 2014)

Caddyswag said:


> I use op/m2, I know how to execute them but I cant come up with letter pairs that create an image, does anyone have a list that they could give me please





Spoiler



AA battery abacus Ace(Portagas D. Ace) Adder Aerodactyl Alf Aggron Ash Ketchum Aipom angel Ak-47 Alex Armour Android Aoi Applejack aquarium Aragorn Austin powers Articuno Aurora Avatar A&W axe Ayuzawa(misaki) Azumaril

Bacon Bobby Bic Bond Beedrill Briefs Bugs Bunny Beach Ball Brian Badge Brook Balrog bomb Bennington Boton blimp Bok choy Bear Bass Bat Buu beaver Bowser Bickslow Bayleaf Buzz

Caley crab Cactus Claudia cement coffin cigar Cinch china cage Cake Cell Charming Chainsaw coconut Chipper croqutte Charizard Chess Cat Cubone Cave man cow chex coyote Crazy toon

Dasilva Dobby dice Dudley Defeo Daffy Dragonite Darth Diana dodgeball Drake drill Dominque Dan Doduo diaper Duke Deer dress dart dueling pistols Dave Dewgong Dexter dynamite Drowzee

eagle Ebeneser Eclair Ed EEG(electroencephalography) Elfman eggs ECHELON Eisenhower Edge(wwe) Elk Elory Eminem Entai Eowyn Empanada Equestrian Eric Eskimo Ent EU (European Union) Evan ewe Exeggutor eye Erza

Fasolo Faber College Fleece Fred Fee(Fiona) Fluffy Frog Flash Firefighter Fudge Frankenstien Feliks Farmer Fan Frodo Flipper Farquad Fearow Frisbee Fortress Fusion(gotenks) Five (5 hr energy) Flower Fox Faye Frieza

Gaga Gabby Grace Gold Geodude Goffy Greg Grinch Ms. Guy Gauge Greek Gollum Gama Gandalf Goku Grapist Guck Garados Grass garter goo Gravler Growlithe gawks (breaking the habit) Grey (fairy tail) Grizzly Adams

Haku Hubble telescope Hiccam Hood Heather Hufflepuff Hagrid Hachi (One Piece) Hiei Hedgehog Hook Hilda hammer Horn Ho-Oh Happy Hockey Hermione Hose Hitler Huwe(Elise) Hive hawthorn hex Hyena Hazelnut

Iago Ibex Ice ididdarad Internet explorer Eiffel tower Igloo Inch worm Aye aye captain Ichijou Ike Illustrator (tomcats) Imus Ino Iori Imp Albert Einstein (high IQ) Iroquis Isildour Itachi Inuyasha Ivy(poison Ivy) Iwo Jima(the flag scene) Ixion iyasu izuma

Jason Jubia Jeice jade Jesus Jeff Jigglypuff josh Jielde (from pixar) judge jack jelly bean Jimmy Jen Joe Jap(japanese person) Juke box Jiriha Jessie jet ju-ju’s(gummy bear) javalin jaws(a bloody shark) Jynx Nurse Joy Jazz

Kakashi Kabuto Kecleon Kid (capt.) Keys Koffing Kangaroo Kreacher Kai Kuja Pirates Kirk Kali Kim Kenny Koala Kelp Kosqiusco Kuro Kris Kit-kat Ku Klux clan Kevin Kewpie Doll Kix (cereal) Kayla Kazuma

Lama Lobster Lance Lead Lee Luffy Lugia Leach Lion Luge Lickitung lollipop lemon loon Lohan Lapras Luc Lure Lisara Latias Lucy Love Trafalgar Law Lexie lyre Liz (neighbor)

Machop mobster mace Mad Eye Moody Meowth Muffin Magneton Michelle Milo Dark Magician Mike Mr. Mull Mime Miner Mohammed Ali Maple syrup mosquito Mirror Moose Matthias Mulan Mavis Mew Max May Mazur

napalm Nobelesse Nico Needle Neji Nerf Nog(eggnog) Nacho Nidoqueen Ninja Nick Nail gun Nami nun Noah Nappa Nuker Naruto Noose Nate nucleus navy New Balance Nixon nyan cat Nazgul

Oasis Obelisk Orc Oddish Oey(maria) Officer Oga Othello Oil OJ Professor Oak Olivia Omastar Onix Oolong Opus Officer Qualities(the canadian officer[with big hats]) Oreo ostrich otter OU(koutetsu no ou (king of steel)) Oven owl Ox Oyster OZ(wizard of)

Pagoda Pablo Piccolo Pod(DBZ) Prefontaine Puff Pegasus Peach Pie Paige Pikachu Polywhirl pompador Pine cone Mr. Popo Popeye Plaque Porygon Poseidon Patrick Plu Pavement Power rangers Pixie psyduck PEZ

quadrant (navigation tool) Quibbler quaich quad queue (red dispenser thing) quaffle Quagsire Quench(drink powder) Quixote QJ (my megaminx) Quaker Quail qualm( heavy smoke in German) Queen Quoit (disc game) Qwop qqref Quirrell Quasimodo Quilt Q (from 007) Quiver QW-1 (Chinese surface to air missile) Quicksand quayside quartz

Ramen Rabbit Rice Red eyes BD Reese’s Peanut butter cup referee Regis Rich Rhydon rejon Rake Roll-up Rambo Rin Robot Rapidash Racquet Rarity Rose Ratticate Ruby raven Rowe Rex Ryan Razor

Safari Sub(the sanwich) Soccer Sad Seadra Surfboard Soggy Bottom boys Sasha Sai Sarge Sakura sail Sam Shawn Solo cup Snape squirrel Sauron Sasuke Salt Susan Steven Saw Saxophone Scyther Scizor

Taylor Toboggan Taco Todd Tea Traffic light Tiger Teech Tire Trudge(chaucer from knight’s tale) Tick troll Tom Tinman Tony hawk Trap Tequila Tornado Tess tater tots Toucan TV tow truck Texan Tyler Tazer

UAV Ubb Unicycle Udder Hughey(mike with his bigbld) UFO Ugly Baby U-Haul Unicorn Eujene ukulele Ultear Umbridge Unown UO running club Umpalumpa Urquhart (castle on loch ness) Ursaring Usui Utah uuencode UV (ultraviolet) UW(underwater) Uxie uyghur person Uzi

Vacation bag Vibrava Victoria secret Vladimir Venusaur Verfassung (constitution in german) Vigoroth Voucher (huge check) Violin Vegeta Valk(mats) Voldemort vampire Venom volcano Vaporeon Vaquero Vergo (one piece) vase Victreebel vulture verve Vow(wedding crashers) Vicks Voyager viz media

Wawa’s Web Wicca wadders Weedle waffles Wog Washington Wire wedge wok William Wormtongue wonton Woulf patterns whomping willow wookie Wartortle Whismur Whitebeard wushu wave WOW(someone who was obsessed with it) wax Wyoming Weezing

exadata server(oracle) Xbox XC(cross country) XD(a passed out laughing guy) Xenophilius XeF4 exegesis( a literal bible reader) XH-51(Lockhead) Xi(the greek letter) Xj9(jenny) Exekias pottery XL(extra large) Xm radio Exon XO(a love letter) XP(windows) Xquisite X’s on trees(album art) Xatu Xu(Vietnamese coin) Xavier X-wing fighter xylene xizor

Yamacha yabber(kabi tribe) yucatan temple yoda yeoman yiff yeager yoshi yia yia( greek grandmother) yajirobe yak Yellow tail yam Yanma yoyo yapok yaqui yuri yusuke yeti yugioh yvonne yew tree yaxley yay(fluttershy) Yuzuki eba

Zabuza zebco(fishing pole) Zinc Zdanek (friend) Zebra Zaftig(a really fat person) Zigzagoon Zach Zifeng tower Travis Zajac Zack Zelda zombie zane zowie Zapdos zucchini Zoro Zeus ziti Zulu Zouave soldier Zalweski (marcin) Zax tool Zygote ZZ-top



I'll leave an old list of mine here. On Paper, and in my memory, I have many alternates. I may type them up one day too.


----------



## Caddyswag (Dec 20, 2014)

A Leman said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome!!! Thanks


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Dec 23, 2014)

Maybe I'm being stupid, but I don't remember seeing this for 4BLD parity before:
u2 2R2 u2 2R2 U2 2R2 U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U'

It might be faster than what I used to do, but my main 4x4 is disassembled so it's hard to tell. I reckon I could sub-3 on my AoSu.


----------



## Ollie (Dec 23, 2014)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Maybe I'm being stupid, but I don't remember seeing this for 4BLD parity before:
> u2 2R2 u2 2R2 U2 2R2 U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U'
> 
> It might be faster than what I used to do, but my main 4x4 is disassembled so it's hard to tell. I reckon I could sub-3 on my AoSu.



Cool! Rw2 F2 U2 r2 U2 F2 Rw2 U F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U' R' U' is nicer for me personally, but I'll try both later


----------



## Randomno (Dec 23, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Cool! Rw2 F2 U2 r2 U2 F2 Rw2 U F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R *U* R' U' is nicer for me personally, but I'll try both later



FTFY?


----------



## Ollie (Dec 23, 2014)

Randomno said:


> FTFY?



merci beaucoup


----------



## TDM (Dec 24, 2014)

Probably the worst scramble I've ever had:
4. DNF D2 L2 U2 B2 D L2 F2 R2 U R2 D' R' L' B' L F D' R D U' F
I was surprised to only DNF by two twisted corners. I thought I'd do much worse.


----------



## Randomno (Dec 24, 2014)

TDM said:


> Probably the worst scramble I've ever had:
> 4. DNF D2 L2 U2 B2 D L2 F2 R2 U R2 D' R' L' B' L F D' R D U' F
> I was surprised to only DNF by two twisted corners. I thought I'd do much worse.



How was it hard? I'd probably get about a 25 with it.

EDIT: Just realised this is for BLD. Ignore me.


----------



## billythekidd (Dec 27, 2014)

Ollie said:


> merci beaucoup


How good are you at french?


----------



## Cubo largo (Dec 31, 2014)

What memo and solving method does Maskow use?


----------



## Berd (Dec 31, 2014)

Cubo largo said:


> What memo and solving method does Maskow use?


There's a video on his channel. It might be outdated tho.


----------



## Tao Yu (Dec 31, 2014)

Cubo largo said:


> What memo and solving method does Maskow use?



For execution, Maskow uses speed-optimal 3-cycles (aka 3-style/BH) with UBL as his corner buffer and UF as his edge buffer. He solves corners first. 

He describes his memo in this video. My understanding of it is that he has a symbol/number/letter assigned to each sticker of his cube, and he has an arbitrary image attached to it every possible pair of targets. For multi, it seems that he uses loci and memory palaces, but you might get a more accurate answer by looking through his posts.


----------



## Caddyswag (Dec 31, 2014)

If you are using m2 edges, what do you do if UB or BU is flipped in the buffer, I dont know if im explaining it well, i memorise fine but it always screws me up. Can anyone help.


----------



## TDM (Dec 31, 2014)

Caddyswag said:


> If you are using m2 edges, what do you do if UB or BU is flipped in the buffer, I dont know if im explaining it well, i memorise fine but it always screws me up. Can anyone help.


U' M' U' M' U' M' U' *M* U' M' U' M' U' M' U' M'
(U' M')3 (U' M) (U' M')4
or
U M' U M' U M' U *M* U M' U M' U M' U M'
(U M')3 (U M) (U M')4

It's all U's (or Us, both work) and M's, except for a single M move in the middle, which I bolded to make more obvious.


----------



## Caddyswag (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks man


----------



## STOCKY7 (Jan 1, 2015)

Try: F' D R' F D' M2 D F' R D' F.


----------



## SoySauS (Jan 6, 2015)

How can you tell if there's going to be parity when memorizing for a Void Cube? Is Void Parity even an issue when blindsolving?


----------



## tseitsei (Jan 6, 2015)

SoySauS said:


> How can you tell if there's going to be parity when memorizing for a Void Cube? Is Void Parity even an issue when blindsolving?



It is an issue and you know you will have parity if you get even number of edge targets and odd number of corner targets or vice versa while memoing

I once did some void cube solves avoiding parity by going through cycles in inspection so I would know in what orientation to solve it to not get parity


----------



## SoySauS (Jan 6, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> It is an issue and you know you will have parity if you get even number of edge targets and odd number of corner targets or vice versa while memoing



How do you execute the parity? And when do you do the normal 3BLD parity? When there's an odd number of Corner targets or odd number of Edge targets?


----------



## tseitsei (Jan 6, 2015)

SoySauS said:


> How do you execute the parity? And when do you do the normal 3BLD parity? When there's an odd number of Corner targets or odd number of Edge targets?



I don't have any algorithm for that but what I would do on the top of my head if I had to solve it is:

If I have odd amount of edge targets
1. After I have done my last edge target (I execute corners first) and I have void parity I would shoot in this order to FL->LB->BR->RF->FL. So effectively move all E-slice edges an E move away from solved position
2. After that I just need to do an E-move for cube to be solved since in the 1. step I shot to 5 targets after my last normal edge targets and I had an odd number of normal edge targets --> odd+odd=even --> no normal 3x3 parity is left

If I had even number of edge targets
1. Do the same as before but instead shoot only to FL->LB->BR->RF. Now I would have had odd number of corner targets since I had even number of edges and void cube parity. In these cases I always solve UBR and UBL corner swapped for easy parity fix in the end. 
2. So I would now have UBR and UBL swapped and my buffer(DF) and the edge needing to go to FL spot swapped. Then I would do M2 U L' [T-perm] L U' M2 to solve normal 3x3 parity and once again leave all E-slice edges an E move away from solved
3. Then do E-move to fix edges and void cube parity

Ta-daa

I haven't tried this myself but it should work. Just invented the method as I wrote this


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 7, 2015)

When doing 3x3 bld and using OP whiling executing edges first then corners, should I memorize edges first or corners?


----------



## JasonDL13 (Jan 7, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> When doing 3x3 bld and using OP whiling executing edges first then corners, should I memorize edges first or corners?



Corners first is advised. But it's up to you.
I also advise that you memo edges, memo corners, solve corners, solve edges.

It's easier for most people but it's personal preference.


----------



## Ollie (Jan 8, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> When doing 3x3 bld and using OP whiling executing edges first then corners, should I memorize edges first or corners?



I would advise memorizing corners then edges, then executing edges and finally corners - it makes solving parity easier and with practice you should be able to hold all the edge information in your audio memory just as easily.


----------



## STOCKY7 (Jan 8, 2015)

^listen to this guy, he knows his stuff


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 8, 2015)

Ok. Thanks. I think i will do memoc-memoe-execute e-execute c. I already know the parity alg so yeah.


----------



## tseitsei (Jan 8, 2015)

This isn't exactly BLD but I think some of you might be able to answer:

Does anyone know where to find some good software to practise memory sports?
Mostly interested in digits and binary... (and cards but that I can practise with just the timer )


----------



## Ollie (Jan 8, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> This isn't exactly BLD but I think some of you might be able to answer:
> 
> Does anyone know where to find some good software to practise memory sports?
> Mostly interested in digits and binary... (and cards but that I can practise with just the timer )



Search Memoriad  boom


----------



## TDM (Jan 8, 2015)

Ollie said:


> Search Memoriad  boom


Is there any alternative software?


Spoiler















I can't go any higher than that.


----------



## A Leman (Jan 8, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> This isn't exactly BLD but I think some of you might be able to answer:
> 
> Does anyone know where to find some good software to practise memory sports?
> Mostly interested in digits and binary... (and cards but that I can practise with just the timer )



http://www.memoriad.com/memoriadsoftware.asp
This program has binary,digits and cards. You can adjust what is highlighted, the time for the attempt, or just memorize for a certain time. 

http://mt.artofmemory.com/

This site has a training section for random words and other things. It seems to be down for maintenance, but it was up this morning and should be back up soon.

http://www.memocamp.com/
This site costs money but most of the fast people use it because it has all of the events, tracks progress and does an analysis of make common mistakes are. The fun events(fun50, fun100,fun random words) are open for free. The best benefit of this site is it's names and faces.

There is a World Memory Championships group on facebook and if you go to the files button on the top of the page, there were excel spreadsheets that are used for official competition. I downloaded the 15 minute numbers file a while ago and use it for my hard copies of digit training. There is also a file for recall papers for the 1 hour cards event. The Germans made the legal recall sheet with check marks on the side so you can still use the method of elimination like what would be done in speed cards without having a second deck to reconstruct. If you don't want to use that site, then you can pm me your email and I'll send you those.

For spoken digits, I have decided that the flash digits in memoriad is just as good as spoken digits and practice with that. If you want the real thing, then I also have the official .jar file made by Florian Minges. Someone messaged it to me so I don't know where to search for the file online.

http://www.dave-reed.com/Nifty/randSeq.html

This is a random letter generator. You can also replace the letters with whatever characters that you want. It also downloads well to be used off line. I usually use this to just practice reading. I set the numbers into 5 groups of 4 and repetitively press the space bar after reading the line.

For abstract images, there is a limited amount of textures(which I have a PDF of). For names and faces, I copy and pasted a large online database of first and last names into excel. They are randomly selected to format onto a printed page and I make separate sheet with faces on it. That's very inefficient so I think it's good to just use the techniques when you meet someone.

I think that's all that I use except for qqtimer which every cuber knows.


----------



## tseitsei (Jan 8, 2015)

A Leman said:


> Lots of awesome stuff



Thanks a ton! 

I'll definitely give these a try tomorrow :tu
I think I'll stick to digits, binary and cards for now. Maybe I'll look into spoken numbers and faces and images stuff later...

EDIT: hmm... for some reason I can't register on that memocamp site. When I fill the info and press save information/create account button it just clears everything I have written :/


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jan 10, 2015)

Is there a possible method to solve 4x4/5x5 wings with some form of OP (modified T, J and L perms)?


----------



## qqwref (Jan 10, 2015)

Possible? Sure. You can do something like U' Rw U Rw' F' Rw U Rw' U' Rw' F Rw2 U' Rw', and then doing r or l slice turns to bring wings into position. The problem is that those algs affect 4 wings so you will need to do some tricky stuff to deal with those. r2 is probably better and easier.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jan 10, 2015)

qqwref said:


> Possible? Sure. You can do something like U' Rw U Rw' F' Rw U Rw' U' Rw' F Rw2 U' Rw', and then doing r or l slice turns to bring wings into position. The problem is that those algs affect 4 wings so you will need to do some tricky stuff to deal with those. r2 is probably better and easier.



OK, I was just trying to experiment since I don't use M2 for 3BLD edges...


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jan 10, 2015)

Genius4Jesus said:


> Is there a possible method to solve 4x4/5x5 wings with some form of OP (modified T, J and L perms)?



EDIT: I was thinking about an algorithm that affects pieces like this: View attachment 4840


----------



## qqwref (Jan 10, 2015)

Invalid attachment. Could you put it on imgur or something?


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jan 10, 2015)

qqwref said:


> Invalid attachment. Could you put it on imgur or something?



From top profile of cube on U layer. Os are solved unaffected pieces. 

OOOD
BOOO
OOOA
OOOC 

Edge A and Edge B switch positions. Corner C and Corner D switch positions. Almost like a T-perm but only affecting 2 wings instead of 4 wings. 

Sorry this was the easiest fix I could find...


----------



## qqwref (Jan 10, 2015)

If you're only swapping two wings that's a parity algorithm. It's not gonna be fun to use that over and over for BLD.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jan 10, 2015)

qqwref said:


> If you're only swapping two wings that's a parity algorithm. It's not gonna be fun to use that over and over for BLD.



OK, thanks qqwref.


----------



## calci (Jan 11, 2015)

Last year I found a website that gives you 3x3 scramble and you can choose your buffers, then it will automatically show you the next targets... (for example UF > UB > FL > ...).
But I don't remember that website, can somebody help me?


----------



## TDM (Jan 11, 2015)

calci said:


> Last year I found a website that gives you 3x3 scramble and you can choose your buffers, then it will automatically show you the next targets... (for example UF > UB > FL > ...).
> But I don't remember that website, can somebody help me?


Prisma puzzle timer does this:





But it's a program you download, not a website, so it may not be what you're asking for. But it's still a great timer.


----------



## timeless (Jan 18, 2015)

TDM said:


> Is there any alternative software?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



anki


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 18, 2015)

Has anyone ever learned an algorithm without a cube? I dont have a cube right now and am wondering if it is possible.


----------



## Ollie (Jan 18, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Has anyone ever learned an algorithm without a cube? I dont have a cube right now and am wondering if it is possible.



Yep, I'm sure Dan (kinch2002) has found a BLD parity alg without a cube. Too lazy to find the exact thread, could be in this one or the Official BLD Algorithm one


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 19, 2015)

Someone should tell their child a cool story, which will be a cube memo sequece in disguise, and once the child turns 10 or something reveal the secret.

Maybe have the scrambled cube be a treasure chest cube or something (with the stickers removed!) so it will open and reveal a gift.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 19, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Has anyone ever learned an algorithm without a cube? I dont have a cube right now and am wondering if it is possible.



Basically I have to look at an alg and learn it. Then preform the alg without looking at it? Brb.

E:
Done.
R' U F' R' F R U' y' R' U2 R' U2 R2 B, it wasn't as easy as I thought it would be, but not hard.


----------



## porkynator (Jan 19, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Someone should tell their child a cool story, which will be a cube memo sequece in disguise, and once the child turns 10 or something reveal the secret.
> 
> Maybe have the scrambled cube be a treasure chest cube or something (with the stickers removed!) so it will open and reveal a gift.



Best reason to have children so far.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 19, 2015)

Progeny delayed solve? Memorize a cube, tell your child a bedtime story corresponding to the memo enough that they know it by heart, and once they're old enough to be able to do BLD, have them try to solve the cube you've been storing, using the bedtime story memo...


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 19, 2015)

qqwref said:


> Progeny delayed solve? Memorize a cube, tell your child a bedtime story corresponding to the memo enough that they know it by heart, and once they're old enough to be able to do BLD, have them try to solve the cube you've been storing, using the bedtime story memo...



Exactly!


----------



## JemFish (Feb 8, 2015)

I have a question: what do you do when you take the cube-cover off and you see that one or both of your (edge and/or corner) buffer(s) pieces are in the buffer position?


----------



## Berd (Feb 8, 2015)

JemFish said:


> I have a question: what do you do when you take the cube-cover off and you see that one or both of your (edge and/or corner) buffer(s) pieces are in the buffer position?


You have to shoot to another piece to start a new cycle.


----------



## JemFish (Feb 8, 2015)

Berd said:


> You have to shoot to another piece to start a new cycle.



Yes, but does starting with the buffer piece in the buffer position affect parity? That should have been my question. For example, if corners are normal, and have an even number, but edges have an odd number because of the buffer piece, what do I do?


----------



## tseitsei (Feb 8, 2015)

JemFish said:


> Yes, but does starting with the buffer piece in the buffer position affect parity? That should have been my question. For example, if corners are normal, and have an even number, but edges have an odd number because of the buffer piece, what do I do?



Impossible. Corners and edges always both have either even or odd number of targets. I mean if edges are odd --> corners are odd and if edges are even --> corners are even. If they are odd you have parity. Starting position of buffer piece(s) is totally irrelevant...


----------



## Ollie (Feb 8, 2015)

JemFish said:


> Yes, but does starting with the buffer piece in the buffer position affect parity? That should have been my question. For example, if corners are normal, and have an even number, but edges have an odd number because of the buffer piece, what do I do?



The chances of parity are the same, even if your buffer pieces are solved. Unless you fancy having a floating buffer and learning a whole bunch of algs for each one then you'll just have to grit your teeth and break into a new cycle as normal.


----------



## JemFish (Feb 8, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> Impossible. Corners and edges always both have either even or odd number of targets. I mean if edges are odd --> corners are odd and if edges are even --> corners are even. If they are odd you have parity. Starting position of buffer piece(s) is totally irrelevant...





Ollie said:


> The chances of parity are the same, even if your buffer pieces are solved. Unless you fancy having a floating buffer and learning a whole bunch of algs for each one then you'll just have to grit your teeth and break into a new cycle as normal.



Hmm...OK then, my memo must have been wrong. (Nice avatar Ollie, by the way.)


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 8, 2015)

Sorry for maybe some dumb questions but:
1: After m2: Advanced m2 or Turbo?
2: for 4bld, what ist the best execution order?
3: is it better if I chose my memo for one language? At the moment I use english/german
4: for mbld: loci method? And can I also use loci for 4bld? 

I average around 2:30
Greetings, Henri


----------



## tseitsei (Feb 8, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Sorry for maybe some dumb questions but:
> 1: After m2: Advanced m2 or Turbo?
> 2: for 4bld, what ist the best execution order?
> 3: is it better if I chose my memo for one language? At the moment I use english/german
> ...



My OPINIONS only:

1. Advanced M2 and you can easily and little by little move to more 3-stylish and less M2ish method untill you use full comms. That's what I did.

2. There isn't best order. My order is corners wings centers but also centers first seems to be quite popular.

3. I still use part english part finnish memo since some letters are hard to come up with good words in finnish and it works fine for me...

4. Yeah for MBLD definitely loci/journey and letter pairs. For 4bld loci/journey is quite good also


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Feb 8, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Sorry for maybe some dumb questions but:
> 1: After m2: Advanced m2 or Turbo?
> 2: for 4bld, what ist the best execution order?
> 3: is it better if I chose my memo for one language? At the moment I use english/german
> ...



1. Advanced m2 is good and it will be easier to Switch to 3style.

2. Try out some orders and see what's the best order for you. My order is centers wings Corners

3. Other languages can be helpful, so I would not stick to one language (I memo in 5 different languages)

4. Loci is great for mbld and you can use it for 4bld as well if you want to


----------



## josh42732 (Feb 8, 2015)

I have a question. Would it be worth it to switch my buffer to UBR from UBL to start learning the BH 3-styles? I can't find a 3-style list with ULB as the buffer. I would like to learn 3-cycles for 4BLD, faster 3BLD, and hopefully eventually 5BLD but can't figure out how to do them with my UBL buffer. Also, I don't know if this is important or not, but my lettering scheme is the same as Noah's. Everything I do in BLD is a replica of Noah's, except of course for the 3-cycles. I use M2/OP but would eventually learn 3-cycles for edges and corners. Thanks for your help!


----------



## tseitsei (Feb 8, 2015)

josh42732 said:


> I have a question. Would it be worth it to switch my buffer to UBR from UBL to start learning the BH 3-styles? I can't find a 3-style list with ULB as the buffer. I would like to learn 3-cycles for 4BLD, faster 3BLD, and hopefully eventually 5BLD but can't figure out how to do them with my UBL buffer. Also, I don't know if this is important or not, but my lettering scheme is the same as Noah's. Everything I do in BLD is a replica of Noah's, except of course for the 3-cycles. I use M2/OP but would eventually learn 3-cycles for edges and corners. Thanks for your help!



No need to change. Just learn how comms work and you can easily make your own cases for your own buffer


----------



## josh42732 (Feb 8, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> No need to change. Just learn how comms work and you can easily make your own cases for your own buffer



I've spent a whole day trying to learn them, but was unsuccessful. Oliver told me to learn some BH algs then the rest is intuitive. I know intuitive commutators for 4BLD centers, but can't figure out how to do them for corners.


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 8, 2015)

josh42732 said:


> I have a question. Would it be worth it to switch my buffer to UBR from UBL to start learning the BH 3-styles? I can't find a 3-style list with ULB as the buffer.





tseitsei said:


> No need to change. Just learn how comms work and you can easily make your own cases for your own buffer



Yes, I agree with tseitsei. Daniel and I never intended anyone to just learn the algs on the BH website, and it is my sincerest hope that nobody does that ever. The list is there as a reference so that you can see how we execute a particular case that you're working on. It is our intention that you will learn the theory of how the commutators work, much in the same way a CFOP solver would learn to solve F2L intuitively or a Roux solver would learn patterns for building the second block.


----------



## josh42732 (Feb 8, 2015)

I don't know why it is so hard but it just doesn't click with me. I understand them, but should I just watch Noah's 3-cycle tutorial over and over until iI understand them, should I watch Daniel Sheppard's 4BLD corner video or what? Is there something that I'm not quite getting? Sorry for being a complete newb, but this will bother me until I understand it.


----------



## Ollie (Feb 8, 2015)

josh42732 said:


> I don't know why it is so hard but it just doesn't click with me. I understand them, but should I just watch Noah's 3-cycle tutorial over and over until iI understand them, should I watch Daniel Sheppard's 4BLD corner video or what? Is there something that I'm not quite getting? Sorry for being a complete newb, but this will bother me until I understand it.



Try learning from Dan's 4BLD centers video first. He explains how commutators work in terms of the action spot, insertions and interchanges. But a lot of center algs can be applied to corners as well (for example, try doing r U2 r' d' r U2 r' d on a 4x4x4 and then R U2 R' D' R U2 R' D and see how similar they are).


----------



## josh42732 (Feb 8, 2015)

Ollie said:


> Try learning from Dan's 4BLD centers video first. He explains how commutators work in terms of the action spot, insertions and interchanges. But a lot of center algs can be applied to corners as well (for example, try doing r U2 r' d' r U2 r' d on a 4x4x4 and then R U2 R' D' R U2 R' D and see how similar they are).



Thanks Ollie. I will try my best to to understand them. Now, if you'll excuse me, I have to re-watch a video.


----------



## Gnad (Feb 11, 2015)

I have a question: Should i learn OP corners with ULB or URB buffer? I know ULB buffer will be easier but will URB buffer transit better into BH/freestyle? I don't want to relearn everything when switching to more advanced methods so i'll go for URB if it's worth the effort.


----------



## tseitsei (Feb 11, 2015)

Gnad said:


> I have a question: Should i learn OP corners with ULB or URB buffer? I know ULB buffer will be easier but will URB buffer transit better into BH/freestyle? I don't want to relearn everything when switching to more advanced methods so i'll go for URB if it's worth the effort.
> I already know CFOP so learning algs isn't an issue.



Either one is fine. You can do 3-style/commutators from both buffers just fine...


----------



## JemFish (Feb 12, 2015)

Gnad said:


> I have a question: Should i learn OP corners with ULB or URB buffer? I know ULB buffer will be easier but will URB buffer transit better into BH/freestyle? I don't want to relearn everything when switching to more advanced methods so i'll go for URB if it's worth the effort.



I have the same problem as you, except I'm making the switch from ULB to UBR because the tutorial I use has UBR as the buffer, and the list of algs on the BH website use UBR as the buffer. The only thing I need to do is recognise when I reach my new buffer, which won't be terribly difficult to do once I get used to it.

Now for my question: how do you flip corners/edges in comms?


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Feb 12, 2015)

JemFish said:


> I have the same problem as you, except I'm making the switch from ULB to UBR because the tutorial I use has UBR as the buffer, and the list of algs on the BH website use UBR as the buffer. The only thing I need to do is recognise when I reach my new buffer, which won't be terribly difficult to do once I get used to it.



What's with all this fuss over which (corner) buffer to use? I don't think it makes much difference. Your time would be better spent working on something else.

That said, one of the things that's on my list of silly things to research (very low priority, but there) is to try to optimise every possible 3-cycle case and some parity systems to try to see if there's any 'best' choice of buffer to use.


----------



## Ollie (Feb 12, 2015)

JemFish said:


> Now for my question: how do you flip corners/edges in comms?



Learn algs

M' U' M' U' M' U2 M U' M U' M U2
[U' M' U' M' U' M' U' M]*2
R U2 R' U2' R' U' R U R U' R' U2 R' U2 R U'

Oh, and R U R' U' R U R' U R U R U2' R' U' R U' R' U R' U2 (Rob Yau showed me this one)


----------



## JemFish (Feb 12, 2015)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> What's with all this fuss over which (corner) buffer to use? I don't think it makes much difference. Your time would be better spent working on something else.



Erm...I'm switching buffer because it'll make learning BH/3-style/comms a whole bunch easier because that's what buffer my resources use. My 'time would be better spent working on' learning them quickly and solidly rather than flipping the cycles to be the same with my resources. Now this is only useful when I'm starting out, but...



bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> That said, one of the things that's on my list of silly things to research (very low priority, but there) is to try to optimise every possible 3-cycle case and some parity systems to try to see if there's any 'best' choice of buffer to use.



...but when I 'try to optimise every possible 3-cycle case,' I'll be able to refer to the list on the BH website with the same buffer. And that's nice.



Ollie said:


> Learn algs
> 
> M' U' M' U' M' U2 M U' M U' M U2
> [U' M' U' M' U' M' U' M]*2
> ...



Ah OK. I didn't realise that; thanks.


----------



## tseitsei (Feb 12, 2015)

JemFish said:


> Erm...I'm switching buffer because it'll make learning BH/3-style/comms a whole bunch easier because that's what buffer my resources use. My 'time would be better spent working on' learning them quickly and solidly rather than flipping the cycles to be the same with my resources. Now this is only useful when I'm starting out, but...



Ok. First of all: You can choose either ubl or ubr but switching the buffer has no advantage that I can see right now Because:

Learning comms shouldn't be like learning algs. You should learn how commutators actually work and once you figure that out you can (and you should!) come up with your own style of solving each corner cycle. For example I could tell you how to solve any cycle from ANY BUFFER in a matter of few seconds since I know how comms actually work


----------



## JemFish (Feb 12, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> Ok. First of all: You can choose either ubl or ubr but switching the buffer has no advantage that I can see right now Because:
> 
> Learning comms shouldn't be like learning algs. You should learn how commutators actually work and once you figure that out you can (and you should!) come up with your own style of solving each corner cycle. For example I could tell you how to solve any cycle from ANY BUFFER in a matter of few seconds since I know how comms actually work



Yes, you're right, but I use URB for the purpose of easy learning and easy reference. I'm beginning to understand commutators now, and I practice whatever cycle with whatever buffer, but still with URB as my main buffer. Also, what do you think would be a better buffer and for what reasons?


----------



## Berd (Feb 12, 2015)

JemFish said:


> Yes, you're right, but I use URB for the purpose of easy learning and easy reference. I'm beginning to understand commutators now, and I practice whatever cycle with whatever buffer, but still with URB as my main buffer. Also, what do you think would be a better buffer and for what reasons?


Maybe ULB for more RU heavy algs?


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Feb 23, 2015)

Parity alg set: DF-DB UBL-x

Turns out these are pretty nice, way better than the DF-UB set I made previously. This was done fairly quickly so there may be mistakes/obvious improvements.



Spoiler





```
UBR	r' U l' U2 L F' L' U2 (l R) U' M'
BUR	L2 U R' F' R2 U2 r' U' r U2 R' F U' L2
RUB	R2 L F L' U2 l U' l' U2 L2 F' L2 R2
UFL	U r' U l' U2 L F' L' U2 (l R) U' M' U'
FLU	U' R (r' L') U l' U2 L F' L' U2 (l R) U' (R2' r L) U
LUF	F2 R U' l' U2 L F' L' U2 (l R) U' R' U2 R' F2
DLF	R' F' R U2 r' U L U' R2 U R2' F2 D x 
LFD	U R2' F' R2 U2 r' U' r U2 R' F R U'
FDL	r' F2 R U R' l' U2 L F L' U2 l U' F2 r
URF	r' F' U l' U2 L F' L' U2 (l R) U' R' F r
RUF	(R' r) U r' U2 l U' l' U2 (L r) U' R (L' r') 
FUR	M U l' U2 L F' L' U2 (l R) U' (M' R')
DFR	(R2 r') U l' U2 L F' L' U2 (l R) U' (M' R2')
FRD	U' L F L2 U2 l U l' U2 L F' U 
RDF	L F L' U2 l U' l' U2 L2 F' L2
DRB	R U' L F L2 U2 l U l' U2 L F' U R'
RBD	(R L) F L' U2 l U' l' U2 (L r) U' (L' r') R'
BDR	(r' R') U l' U2 L F' L' U2 (l R) U' r
DBL	r U2 l U' l' U2 L F' L' U2 (l R) U' R' U2 l' U2 r'
BLD	U B R' U2 L F' L' U2 (l R) U' l' U'
LDB	L U (r' R) U R' l' U2 L F L' U2 l U' r U' L'
```
If doing this on big cubes, you might want an alg for wing swap on D, here's how I would do it on 5x5 (best time is 1.74 on 5x5, 1.50 on 4x4):
(r' 3l') U2 R' F2 (r2 R2') F2 R U2 (r 3l)

It's similar to the standard alg but modified to be on D, and I've changed the exec a little which I think helps, I can do it faster this way anyway


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Mar 7, 2015)

I can't stand the wait for Maskow's multi attempts to be up on Cubecomps... we're about 55 minutes of the way through his first attempt.


----------



## Berd (Mar 7, 2015)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> I can't stand the wait for Maskow's multi attempts to be up on Cubecomps... we're about 55 minutes of the way through his first attempt.


Chype!


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 7, 2015)

Any idea what he's attempting?


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Mar 7, 2015)

newtonbase said:


> Any idea what he's attempting?


Last I heard, he planned to attempt 46 cubes.


----------



## moralsh (Mar 7, 2015)

still not posted, but we can start talking about the 26.72 WR 3BLD mean


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 7, 2015)

Blimey.


----------



## Randomno (Mar 7, 2015)

moralsh said:


> still not posted, but we can start talking about the 26.72 WR 3BLD mean



http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=837&cat=16&rnd=1

Why not post it then?


----------



## TDM (Mar 7, 2015)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Last I heard, he planned to attempt 46 cubes.


You sure?
http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=837&cat=19&rnd=1


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 7, 2015)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Last I heard, he planned to attempt 46 cubes.



You lied to us. You bastard.


----------



## Berd (Mar 7, 2015)

megaminxwin said:


> You lied to us. You bastard.



He DNF'ed his second attempted, he could of gone for 46.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Mar 8, 2015)

megaminxwin said:


> You lied to us. You bastard.


***Last I heard,*** he planned to attempt 46 cubes.


----------



## Ollie (Mar 11, 2015)

I reduced my 40+minute video to 9 mins today. Hopefully it's useful to someone!


----------



## TDM (Mar 11, 2015)

Ollie said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTdK9AjqZn4&feature=youtu.be
> 
> I reduced my 40+minute video to 9 mins today. Hopefully it's useful to someone!


Yes, this is definitely helpful. Thanks.


----------



## JemFish (Mar 12, 2015)

OK so I need to clear up something about commutators, about knowing whether to perform the interchange first and the 3-move insertion or vice-versa.

From what I understand so far I see where the non-interchanging piece needs to go and either perform the interchange with where it needs to go or insert it into one of the interchanging pieces. Am I wrong, what other ways are there to do it, and how do you guys just 'know' what to do?


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 13, 2015)

JemFish said:


> OK so I need to clear up something about commutators, about knowing whether to perform the interchange first and the 3-move insertion or vice-versa.
> 
> From what I understand so far I see where the non-interchanging piece needs to go and either perform the interchange with where it needs to go or insert it into one of the interchanging pieces. Am I wrong, what other ways are there to do it, and how do you guys just 'know' what to do?



I think of it as seeing where I can insert the non-interchanging piece onto the interchange slice. Let's say pieces A and B are on the interchanging slice, and piece C is the lone piece (the one to insert).

If I can easily insert piece C to the spot where piece A is, and I have the cycle (CAB) then I would do
[insert C to A, interchange A and B] as my commutator. Note that [X,Y] means the commutator X Y X' Y'.

If I can easily insert C to the spot where piece A is, but I have the cycle (CBA), then I don't want to try to find a different insertion that sends C to the B location instead. I would rather just move the piece in the B location to the A location, since I can easily insert C to where A is. So if I can insert C to where A is, but the cycle I have to do is (CBA) then I would do:
[interchange A and B, insert C to where A started (and where B is now)]

Notice that I always insert to the same place (where A started). I insert first if C actually goes to A, and interchange first if C doesn't go to A, but goes to B instead.


----------



## Stefan (Apr 7, 2015)

I just realized something nice:

21.1*9* is the world record for memorizing a deck of cards.
21.1*7* is the world record for 3x3 bld


----------



## Berd (Apr 7, 2015)

Stefan said:


> I just realized something nice:
> 
> 21.1*9* is the world record for memorizing a deck of cards.
> 21.1*7* is the world record for 3x3 bld


It's a shame they're not the same amount of information...


----------



## Randomno (Apr 7, 2015)

Stefan said:


> I just realized something nice:
> 
> 21.1*9* is the world record for memorizing a deck of cards.



Why is half of that site in German when English is selected?


----------



## Stefan (Apr 7, 2015)

Randomno said:


> Why is half of that site in German when English is selected?



Because Germany is the best!

(Not really joking, we're half the top 10, including #1 and #3. But really it's probably because the site is made/run by a German, though that in turn probably does have something to do with the German history and strength in the sport)


----------



## JemFish (Apr 9, 2015)

Yesterday I realised why I was DNFing so much while doing corner comms.

I WAS CORRECTING FLIPPED CORNERS WITH OP *BEFORE* MY CYCLES!!

*sigh*...I feel so dumb. Well, from now on I won't DNF my corners so much!


----------



## qqwref (Apr 13, 2015)

Does anyone have a list of all puzzles that have been blindsolved? I know about...
2x2x2-9x9x9
Pyraminx
Skewb
Megaminx
Square-1
1x3x3, 2x2x3, 2x3x3, 3x3x4
Rainbow Cube
8 Puzzle, 15 Puzzle


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 13, 2015)

qqwref said:


> Does anyone have a list of all puzzles that have been blindsolved? I know about...
> 2x2x2-9x9x9
> Pyraminx
> Skewb
> ...



Gear cube, 2x2x4, The 4x4 (4 layered) pyraminx, helicopter cube (not shape change scrambled)

I'm sure clock has been done? Stefan? Mike?

Siamese cube?

Mirror blocks, lol
Magic, (lol?)

I'll keep thinking on it, too.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 13, 2015)

cmhardw said:


> Mirror blocks, lol
> Magic, (lol?)


I'm not sure I'd count those (unless Magic is scrambled, but it's still pretty easy). Mirror Blocks probably can't be truly BLD solved because you can never avoid getting info about the puzzle position by feeling it.

Who did the Master Pyraminx?


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 13, 2015)

qqwref said:


> I'm not sure I'd count those (unless Magic is scrambled, but it's still pretty easy). Mirror Blocks probably can't be truly BLD solved because you can never avoid getting info about the puzzle position by feeling it.



I get that about magic and mirror blocks, I was being sorta funny and sorta serious 


qqwref said:


> Who did the Master Pyraminx?



I've solved the master pyraminx BLD a couple times. I used to keep one in my desk at work and I developed a BLD method and practiced sighted solves during breaks one week. I did the solves at home though, I figured solving BLD at work would probably not make for good job security


----------



## Stefan (Apr 13, 2015)

cmhardw said:


> I'm sure clock has been done? Stefan? Mike?



Yes, done. Also, Super 5x5.



qqwref said:


> Mirror Blocks probably can't be truly BLD solved because you can never avoid getting info about the puzzle position by feeling it.



Interesting. I have the opposite opinion. How is it not BLD solved when you're blindfolded *the entire time* you have it? I think it's more BLD solving that all those other puzzles (because we're somewhat mentally solving when we analyze cycles and stuff before being blindfolded). I don't understand the part about avoiding info from feeling, btw. Why would you? That's the only way you get info. And what does it matter? Blind means unable to see, not unable to feel.


----------



## TDM (Apr 13, 2015)

qqwref said:


> 8 Puzzle, 15 Puzzle


Don't forget 3 puzzle!


----------



## qqwref (Apr 13, 2015)

Stefan said:


> Interesting. I have the opposite opinion. How is it not BLD solved when you're blindfolded *the entire time* you have it? I think it's more BLD solving that all those other puzzles (because we're somewhat mentally solving when we analyze cycles and stuff before being blindfolded). I don't understand the part about avoiding info from feeling, btw. Why would you? That's the only way you get info. And what does it matter? Blind means unable to see, not unable to feel.


In my opinion the concept of a blindsolve is that you memorize the position, then solve it based only on that memorization and anything you knew before seeing the scramble. Mirror blocks is the same situation as a Braille/textured cube - you are just doing a normal solve while getting the position information in a non-visual way. No memorization step is even needed.


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 13, 2015)

Stefan said:


> Yes, done. Also, Super 5x5.



Didn't think about those, also super 3x3, and super 4x4.


----------



## Stefan (Apr 13, 2015)

qqwref said:


> In my opinion the concept of a blindsolve is that you memorize the position, then solve it based only on that memorization and anything you knew before seeing the scramble.



Mmh, my opinion is that the *concept* of a blindsolve is that you solve blind.

And that the sighted memorization is just a necessary *consequence* of that (for most puzzles). It's not called "from memory solving"


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 23, 2015)

What's a "normal" ratio for 5BLD blind execution to sighted execution? 
I average low to mid 5 for blind execution, and I just did a 6:45 and 6:24 sighted. I thought I would be about as fast sighted.


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 23, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> What's a "normal" ratio for 5BLD blind execution to sighted execution?
> I average low to mid 5 for blind execution, and I just did a 6:45 and 6:24 sighted. I thought I would be about as fast sighted.



I don't remember exact ratios, but I remember testing this a while ago and it was definitely less than 1. Blind execution was always noticeably faster than sighted. Stefan put it a good way back then, there is very little delay between pairs when blindfolded because you memo'd everything beforehand and can "think ahead". Your "look ahead" while sighted cannot compete with your "think ahead" of already "knowing" which pair comes next rather than having to search for it sighted.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 23, 2015)

cmhardw said:


> I don't remember exact ratios, but I remember testing this a while ago and it was definitely less than 1. Blind execution was always noticeably faster than sighted. Stefan put it a good way back then, there is very little delay between pairs when blindfolded because you memo'd everything beforehand and can "think ahead". Your "look ahead" while sighted cannot compete with your "think ahead" of already "knowing" which pair comes next rather than having to search for it sighted.


Yeah that makes sense. I suppose my recall isn't as bad as I think.


----------



## Berd (Apr 23, 2015)

Best 5bld tutorial?


----------



## Cale S (Apr 23, 2015)

Berd said:


> Best 5bld tutorial?



I don't think there are many tutorials, but this is basically all you need to know:

x-centers: these are done exactly like 4BLD centers
+-centers: Corey has a tutorial here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w59BgT6piDU
wings: exactly like wings in 4BLD
midges (middle edges) and corners are just like edges and corners on 3x3, and they also have a related parity. I fix parity by solving midges, doing U' F2 U M2 U' F2 U, solving corners, and then doing y2 (R U R' U') Rw2 Fw2 U2 r2 U2 Fw2 Rw2 (U R U' R')


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Apr 23, 2015)

Berd said:


> Best 5bld tutorial?



As well as what Cale said, be careful with centres if you solve them after midges since things like M' U2 M U2 aren't centre safe. You probably know to be careful from 4BLD corners, but it's helpful to think these things though just to make sure, it's very easy to DNF at first because of silly things like that. Good luck!


----------



## adimare (Apr 24, 2015)

Is there any software out there where you can input a scramble and it generates letter pairs or a commutator only solution for it? (or something along those lines that could be used to practice BLD)


----------



## Keroma12 (Apr 25, 2015)

adimare said:


> Is there any software out there where you can input a scramble and it generates letter pairs or a commutator only solution for it? (or something along those lines that could be used to practice BLD)



I am literally working on such a thing right now. Once I figure out how websites work, I hope it will be up in the next couple of days.

Edit: Ok it was more than a few days, but here it is: BLD Memo Tool.


----------



## adimare (Apr 26, 2015)

Keroma12 said:


> I am literally working on such a thing right now. Once I figure out how websites work, I hope it will be up in the next couple of days.



Ninja'd: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?52985-BLD-execution-trainer


----------



## rollerking321 (May 12, 2015)

Hello, Orange Front. Is there any algorithm for the following case of twisted corners without having to do a U' and doing (U R U' R')*2 L' (R U R' U)*2 L


----------



## Ollie (May 12, 2015)

rollerking321 said:


> Hello, Orange Front. Is there any algorithm for the following case of twisted corners without having to do a U' and doing L' (U R U' R')*2 L (R U R' U)*2
> 
> View attachment 5144



L' U R U' L U R' U' r U R' U' r' F R F'


----------



## adimare (May 12, 2015)

rollerking321 said:


> Hello, Orange Front. Is there any algorithm for the following case of twisted corners without having to do a U' and doing L' (U R U' R')*2 L (R U R' U')*2
> 
> View attachment 5144



To solve the cube in the picture, you can use:
U' (R U R' U R U2 R' L' U' L U' L' U2 L) U

To do what the alg you wrote does (which doesn't solve the picture you sent), you can use:
U' (L' U2 L U L' U L R U2 R' U' R U' R') U


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (May 12, 2015)

(R' U R U2' R') (L' U' L U' L' U2 L) (R U) - cyclic shift of sune/antisune combo and my current alg for that case.


----------



## rollerking321 (May 12, 2015)

Ollie said:


> L' U R U' L U R' U' r U R' U' r' F R F'



2 quick 3-cycles, seems fast. Thanks a lot.



adimare said:


> To solve the cube in the picture, you can use:
> U' (R U R' U R U2 R' L' U' L U' L' U2 L) U
> 
> To do what the alg you wrote does (which doesn't solve the picture you sent), you can use:
> U' (L' U2 L U L' U L R U2 R' U' R U' R') U



Thanks, though I am not so fast at <L,U> 
That was a typo, edited my post now,thanks for pointing out.


----------



## josh42732 (May 17, 2015)

Ok. I have a question for more experienced BLD solvers. 

Did learning 4BLD help your 3BLD times? I can imagine that it would because it is a lot easier to do after learning to memo like that, but would it be more beneficial for me to get faster at 3BLD itself, or move onto 4BLD, and just naturally get fast at 3BLD? And get faster and more success rates with MBLD?


----------



## WayneMigraine (May 17, 2015)

Has anyone ever had a successful BLD attempt on an online cube simulator?


----------



## qqwref (May 17, 2015)

Sure, a lot of people have done solves on this one. My best time is 1:59.


----------



## rollerking321 (May 21, 2015)

Is there any good way to warmup for Multi BLD, it seems a painstaking task to just sit and start memorizing so many cubes right away(especially when >10 cubes)


----------



## tseitsei (May 21, 2015)

rollerking321 said:


> Is there any good way to warmup for Multi BLD, it seems a painstaking task to just and start memorizing so many cubes right away(especially when >10 cubes)



Smaller attempt that is done quickly. I sometimes do attempts of 4 or 5 cubes (because I memo in sets of 4 while doing real multi attempt. So 4 cubes is natural and 5 is the last set because the last one is done like normal 3bld...)


----------



## ChaozCubing (May 22, 2015)

What tutorial did you use to solve the 3x3 BLD?


----------



## guysensei1 (May 23, 2015)

So last night at about 1 am I tried to do a 2 cube MBLD just for the heck of it, and I literally fell asleep during execution. Big pause while trying to recall a letter pair, and I dozed off.


----------



## Iggy (May 23, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> So last night at about 1 am I tried to do a 2 cube MBLD just for the heck of it, and I literally fell asleep during execution. Big pause while trying to recall a letter pair, and I dozed off.



Haha nice


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 23, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> So last night at about 1 am I tried to do a 2 cube MBLD just for the heck of it, and I literally fell asleep during execution. Big pause while trying to recall a letter pair, and I dozed off.



Haha! But you continued the solve next morning? XD jk


----------



## guysensei1 (May 23, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Haha! But you continued the solve next morning? XD jk



lol I didn't


----------



## Ollie (May 24, 2015)

So, I think the BLD curse has finally hit me.

After some weeks of extremely promising 5BLD practice, in terms of both accuracy and speed, my most recent attempts at WGC ended in another DNF DNF DNF. The first was supposed to be a safety, which ended in a 5:26.xx with some x-centers off (which were the easiest part of the whole memorization). The attempts that followed were a 5:5x.xx and an 8:xx.xx, which could well have been a success if I didn't feel physically sick with the disappointment of messing up in comp again. It was (_partly_) why I came home mid-comp, since I couldn't bear the idea of going through it all again with 4BLD and MultiBLD like I had originally hoped. It is a psychological nightmare and an uphill struggle to overcome.

With this, I came to the realization that the stress of these high pressure events are just not fun for me anymore. I would much rather come to comps to see my best friends, have fun in smaller events and have enough energy left over to go out afterwards and enjoy the whole experience. The fact that my results in 5BLD almost ruined my whole experience is not a healthy sign, and that I am not as cut out for BLD as I used to be. Perhaps it is finally time to throw in the blindfold!

I would like to thank everyone that inspired me to learn BLD (Daniel Sheppard, Marcell Endrey, Gabriel Alejandro Orozco Casillas and others), challenged and raced with me (Noah, Iggy, Roman, Grzegorz and others), and to anyone in the community (especially the UK ♥) that followed my achievements and gave me kind words of motivation and encouragement. I am looking forward to seeing my records be taken from me from the likes of Cale, Kaijun or even Maskow so that I can finally achieve my legend's status x)

I will always have links on how to improve one's BLD events in my signature and I hope that people have and will find them useful in the future.

Quality.


----------



## penguinz7 (May 24, 2015)

Ollie said:


> So, I think the BLD curse has finally hit me.
> 
> After some weeks of extremely promising 5BLD practice, in terms of both accuracy and speed, my most recent attempts at WGC ended in another DNF DNF DNF. The first was supposed to be a safety, which ended in a 5:26.xx with some x-centers off (which were the easiest part of the whole memorization). The attempts that followed were a 5:5x.xx and an 8:xx.xx, which could well have been a success if I didn't feel physically sick with the disappointment of messing up in comp again. It was (_partly_) why I came home mid-comp, since I couldn't bear the idea of going through it all again with 4BLD and MultiBLD like I had originally hoped. It is a psychological nightmare and an uphill struggle to overcome.
> 
> ...



Respect. <3


----------



## CyanSandwich (May 25, 2015)

Ollie said:


> So, I think the BLD curse has finally hit me.
> ...
> Quality.


Fair enough, fun is better than stress. Now you can focus on getting the 2x2 single WR.

I can't help but feel less than confident that you're actually quitting for good.


----------



## Berd (May 25, 2015)

Ollie Pls. Be my BLD senpai! Please just come to comps and meets, just for the people if nothing else. Do what Alex L. does!


----------



## CyanSandwich (May 25, 2015)

Berd said:


> Ollie Pls. Be my BLD senpai! Please just come to comps and meets, just for the people if nothing else. Do what Alex L. does!


Doesn't look like he's giving up on comps though.


Ollie said:


> I would much rather come to comps to see my best friends, have fun in smaller events and have enough energy left over to go out afterwards and enjoy the whole experience.


----------



## Iggy (May 25, 2015)

I kinda expected this to happen, though I was hoping that you'd get a decent official 5BLD success before quitting 

Thanks a lot for being a huge inspiration to me, you've really pushed the big BLD limits


----------



## newtonbase (May 25, 2015)

Ollie said:


> So, I think the BLD curse has finally hit me...



When you aren't enjoying it and the pressure is that bad then stopping looks like the right decision. You have already achieved plenty. 

I had wanted to ask you about the upcoming 5BLD while you were judging my 4x4 but figured it might be a bit much.


----------



## newtonbase (May 26, 2015)

Time to learn M2 (currently on full OP) . What's the best guide? I've only looked at Noah's 4 part guide so far.


----------



## josh42732 (Jun 1, 2015)

newtonbase said:


> Time to learn M2 (currently on full OP) . What's the best guide? I've only looked at Noah's 4 part guide so far.



I used Zane's tutorial. It is really good and I just used Noah's to help me with it.


----------



## josh42732 (Jun 1, 2015)

Also, does anybody listen to music while they solve or does that mess up their memo? I feel like that if you can memo while listening to music, it will be easier to memo with a lot of background noise, and whatnot, but it is also harder to concentrate. I don't listen to music, but I don't really hear anything when I solve because I am concentrating too hard to "recognize" that there is even noise around me, but I'm wondering what other people do.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jun 2, 2015)

I don't, but I know some people do. Noah mentioned it at some point. It's distraction practice, so the heavier the better too.

I'm terrible at BLD with noise, so I think I'll practice with comp videos or music in the background some time soon.


----------



## penguinz7 (Jun 3, 2015)

What's a good commutator for UBL - BRU - LFU?


----------



## Cale S (Jun 3, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> What's a good commutator for UBL - BRU - LFU?



from Noah's alg list: [R' F: [R' D' R, U2]]

edit: from algdb.net ZBLL: F R' U2 R F' R' F U2 F' R
y R2' F2 r U R2 U' r' F R2 F R2' y'


----------



## adimare (Jun 3, 2015)

Option 1: [R' F: [R' D' R, U2]]
Option 2: [L: [L F L2 F' L', U2]]
Option 3: [R': [F', L' U' L2 U L]]

Maybe someone else has something better. It's a really bad case.


----------



## penguinz7 (Jun 3, 2015)

Thanks guys!


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 4, 2015)

For the first time in a while I'm doing a mini-overhaul on my images list. I've always changed an image for something more memorable when I consistently forget my image during real solves. Today I realized that, since I've gotten into the Doctor Who series lately, that there is a wealth of images to draw from there. I created my original list around 2006, and it's neat to be changing out many "older" images with ones that are more recent as I see it. I'm posting because it's exciting to be refining my memory method again after a long while of using it in its original form.


----------



## penguinz7 (Jun 4, 2015)

So I've started learning 3 style corners, I just used them in a BLD solve for the first time last night, but I'm a little confused about one thing. What I've heard from noah is that I should make my own algs for the cycles, starting with Buffer to RFD(Or whatever) to every other sticker, and then just build from there. What I don't understand is, should I memorize each alg I come up with for each cycle, or should I just do them intuitively each solve? Doing them intuitively every solve means I can already do 3 cycles of almost any corners on solves, it just takes me longer because I have to figure them out mid solve. Doing them by memorizing each one as I come up with it means it will take me much longer to switch to full 3 style corners, but when I can do one, I would be able to do it almost without hesitation. 

I like the idea of doing them intuitively every solve, that way I can switch to 3 style corners now (Mostly anyway). But I'm worried it would just slow me down in the future. (Also if I did do them intuitively every solve, I wouldn't do every one intuitively, I would come up with algs for the really long ones.)


----------



## Tao Yu (Jun 4, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> So I've started learning 3 style corners, I just used them in a BLD solve for the first time last night, but I'm a little confused about one thing. What I've heard from noah is that I should make my own algs for the cycles, starting with Buffer to RFD(Or whatever) to every other sticker, and then just build from there. What I don't understand is, should I memorize each alg I come up with for each cycle, or should I just do them intuitively each solve? Doing them intuitively every solve means I can already do 3 cycles of almost any corners on solves, it just takes me longer because I have to figure them out mid solve. Doing them by memorizing each one as I come up with it means it will take me much longer to switch to full 3 style corners, but when I can do one, I would be able to do it almost without hesitation.
> 
> I like the idea of doing them intuitively every solve, that way I can switch to 3 style corners now (Mostly anyway). But I'm worried it would just slow me down in the future. (Also if I did do them intuitively every solve, I wouldn't do every one intuitively, I would come up with algs for the really long ones.)



Do them intuitively every time. After hundreds of solves, you'll have met with each case so many times that you'll remember how you figured it out before, and you'll have no hesitation. 

I think Aron Puddy-Matthew did it algorithmically, but I don't think it is really necessary. It's more fun to do it this way, and in my experience, it doesn't slow down your improvement that much.


----------



## penguinz7 (Jun 4, 2015)

Tao Yu said:


> Do them intuitively every time. After hundreds of solves, you'll have met with each case so many times that you'll remember how you figured it out before, and you'll have no hesitation.
> 
> I think Aron Puddy-Matthew did it algorithmically, but I don't think it is really necessary. It's more fun to do it this way, and in my experience, it doesn't slow down your improvement that much.



Thank you, I am very happy to hear that.


----------



## tseitsei (Jun 5, 2015)

Yeah. Intuitive is the way to go. Otherwise it will be too many algs for most people to learn. And if you learn intuitively you can easily learn edge and center comms also since you already understand how that stuff should work


----------



## Hari (Jun 5, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> So I've started learning 3 style corners, I just used them in a BLD solve for the first time last night, but I'm a little confused about one thing. What I've heard from noah is that I should make my own algs for the cycles, starting with Buffer to RFD(Or whatever) to every other sticker, and then just build from there. What I don't understand is, should I memorize each alg I come up with for each cycle, or should I just do them intuitively each solve? Doing them intuitively every solve means I can already do 3 cycles of almost any corners on solves, it just takes me longer because I have to figure them out mid solve. Doing them by memorizing each one as I come up with it means it will take me much longer to switch to full 3 style corners, but when I can do one, I would be able to do it almost without hesitation.
> 
> I like the idea of doing them intuitively every solve, that way I can switch to 3 style corners now (Mostly anyway). But I'm worried it would just slow me down in the future. (Also if I did do them intuitively every solve, I wouldn't do every one intuitively, I would come up with algs for the really long ones.)



I was in the same dilemma a year ago. I did a mix of both actually. I would figure out comms mostly by myself, then check with other people's lists to see how mine compared to theirs. Then I put it all in an excel sheet and I would drill them, so it felt automatic. I learnt full corner comms in around 2 months. It also helped me grasp the intuition aspect as when I recently started 5BLD, I started off with comms directly and didn't need to drill anything for plus centers. It just felt natural. 
You can take a look at my corner algs in my sig  some are outdated and I use better stuff now, which I'm too lazy to edit


----------



## penguinz7 (Jun 5, 2015)

Hari said:


> I was in the same dilemma a year ago. I did a mix of both actually. I would figure out comms mostly by myself, then check with other people's lists to see how mine compared to theirs. Then I put it all in an excel sheet and I would drill them, so it felt automatic. I learnt full corner comms in around 2 months. It also helped me grasp the intuition aspect as when I recently started 5BLD, I started off with comms directly and didn't need to drill anything for plus centers. It just felt natural.
> You can take a look at my corner algs in my sig  some are outdated and I use better stuff now, which I'm too lazy to edit



That sounds like a great idea, thanks! I checked out your spreadsheet but the vertical column goes by letter, and I don't know your letter scheme.  I've also started making a spreadsheet, but I'm nowhere near finished.


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (Jun 6, 2015)

Ok this has been bugging me for ages now. For 3BLD, I use a very weird corner memo. For each sticker I have two letters assigned to it, the first is the side UBDLRF and the second letter is either A, B, C, D. Although I have no intentions of switching, does anyone else use this memo for corners?


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 6, 2015)

OrigamiCuber1 said:


> Ok this has been bugging me for ages now. For 3BLD, I use a very weird corner memo. For each sticker I have two letters assigned to it, the first is the side UBDLRF and the second letter is either A, B, C, D. Although I have no intentions of switching, does anyone else use this memo for corners?



I'm not sure how many people use this method for 3x3, but there are people who use a similar system for memorizing in megaminx BLD.


----------



## Berd (Jun 6, 2015)

Has anyone ever solved gigaminx bld? It's has just a couple more pieces than 7x7 so it wouldn't be the hardest. I'm getting one soon so might try!


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jun 6, 2015)

Berd said:


> Has anyone ever solved gigaminx bld? It's has just a couple more pieces than 7x7 so it wouldn't be the hardest. I'm getting one soon so might try!


Nothing comes up on google. It has over 4 times as many pieces as a megaminx, so let's say it can be done 5 times as slow. That would make the UWR about 80 minutes.

If you're going to try it, please get acquainted with megabld first


----------



## 00 (Jun 6, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> Nothing comes up on google. It has over 4 times as many pieces as a megaminx, so let's say it can be done 5 times as slow. That would make the UWR about 80 minutes.
> 
> If you're going to try it, please get acquainted with megabld first



mike hughey attempted (dnfd) gigaminx bld a while ago, it took him over 6 hours.


----------



## Berd (Jun 6, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> Nothing comes up on google. It has over 4 times as many pieces as a megaminx, so let's say it can be done 5 times as slow. That would make the UWR about 80 minutes.
> 
> If you're going to try it, please get acquainted with megabld first [emoji14]


Maybe I'll start with the mega, then the master Kilominx


----------



## tseitsei (Jun 6, 2015)

Ouch... megabld execution is already painful enough... Memo is not the problem in minx blds. It's the execution. I can't see anyone being able to do a gigaminx bld execution with 0 errors. Many people would be capable of memoing it.

I'd love to be proven wrong here tough


----------



## Berd (Jun 6, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> Ouch... megabld execution is already painful enough... Memo is not the problem in minx blds. It's the execution. I can't see anyone being able to do a gigaminx bld execution with 0 errors. Many people would be capable of memoing it.
> 
> I'd love to be proven wrong here tough


It seems tough. We'll see!


----------



## leeo (Jun 6, 2015)

My preferred letter system for edges wraps around counter-clockwise from UB, so the first of 3'548'160 possibilities has some nice properties
(ABCDF_) L' U2 L U' L' U' L U2 L' U L U (12f 2ff)
UB contains the cubie that goes at (ctctga) UL ctctga UF ctcga UR ctcga FL ctcga UL again

Not only does it not twist any of the center faces, but it is also a two-gen, and with only two double-turns, is optimal also in the quarter-turn metric.


----------



## Hari (Jun 7, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> That sounds like a great idea, thanks! I checked out your spreadsheet but the vertical column goes by letter, and I don't know your letter scheme.  I've also started making a spreadsheet, but I'm nowhere near finished.



The lettering scheme is explained at the top  The horizontal letters at the top of the sheet each have a position marked underneath them. eg: G has LFD. So you can go by that for the letters in the vertical column that I haven't marked. And btw, it's the Speffz scheme.


----------



## penguinz7 (Jun 7, 2015)

Hari said:


> The lettering scheme is explained at the top  The horizontal letters at the top of the sheet each have a position marked underneath them. eg: G has LFD. So you can go by that for the letters in the vertical column that I haven't marked. And btw, it's the Speffz scheme.



Ahhh, that makes sense. thanks


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 8, 2015)

I'm sure this has been asked or talked about before so sorry for bringing it up again but, i was wondering. How does one forget better? I've been doing a lot of 4bld recently and I find it very hard to forget the memo and confuse old memos with my current one. I never really had this problem when I was pratising mbld a lot because even if i remembered an old memo my memories seemed to "stack" on top of one another in that they weren't together they were just one top of each other, so I didn't confuse them. But 4bld this is not the case, and I cant seem to forget quickly at all or avoid confusing the memos and it is rather annoying. So are there any suggestions or methods to forgetting better? (or is it all in my head? lol)


----------



## josh42732 (Jun 8, 2015)

Does anybody know how to get more successes on 3bld? Other than my PB that I got a couple of days ago, I haven't gotten a success since then. And I've done about 40-50 attempts. Does anybody know how to get more successes and less DNF's? I know about the postmortem DNF thread, but that doesn't make much sense to me and I don't use 3 cycles. 
Help?


----------



## Ollie (Jun 8, 2015)

SirWaffle said:


> I'm sure this has been asked or talked about before so sorry for bringing it up again but, i was wondering. How does one forget better? I've been doing a lot of 4bld recently and I find it very hard to forget the memo and confuse old memos with my current one. I never really had this problem when I was pratising mbld a lot because even if i remembered an old memo my memories seemed to "stack" on top of one another in that they weren't together they were just one top of each other, so I didn't confuse them. But 4bld this is not the case, and I cant seem to forget quickly at all or avoid confusing the memos and it is rather annoying. So are there any suggestions or methods to forgetting better? (or is it all in my head? lol)



It's a bit of a double edged sword - you can forget better by visualizing less during the solve, but this may make you DNF more. As you practice more, it will naturally become easier to forget previous memos. But you can try some of these:

1. Use different memory routes for each attempt. For example, I used to switch between my old work buildings for different 4/5BLD attempts. By the time I've gotten to my 3rd route, I'd forgotten what the memo was in the first route.
2. Listen to music or watch a TV programme or something. If it's new to you, then it gives your memory something else to do.
3. Do 3BLD attempts - not much visualizing needed here, and you're still practicing your BLD while you wait to forget previous memos!



josh42732 said:


> Does anybody know how to get more successes on 3bld? Other than my PB that I got a couple of days ago, I haven't gotten a success since then. And I've done about 40-50 attempts. Does anybody know how to get more successes and less DNF's? I know about the postmortem DNF thread, but that doesn't make much sense to me and I don't use 3 cycles.
> Help?



You may have picked up a bad habit while practicing. Do normal solves, but don't put on the blindfold when you finish memo. Watch the cube as you execute to check that everything you are doing is correct - take special care with set-up moves. If it's not an execution thing, then it might be a memo thing. You may need to slow down during memo a bit and take care to execute your pieces in the correct order, without missing letters out. Rushing leads to more mistakes as you get better, it's just a natural part of BLD. But don't give up


----------



## tseitsei (Jun 8, 2015)

SirWaffle said:


> I'm sure this has been asked or talked about before so sorry for bringing it up again but, i was wondering. How does one forget better? I've been doing a lot of 4bld recently and I find it very hard to forget the memo and confuse old memos with my current one. I never really had this problem when I was pratising mbld a lot because even if i remembered an old memo my memories seemed to "stack" on top of one another in that they weren't together they were just one top of each other, so I didn't confuse them. But 4bld this is not the case, and I cant seem to forget quickly at all or avoid confusing the memos and it is rather annoying. So are there any suggestions or methods to forgetting better? (or is it all in my head? lol)



Using different locis for each solve works the best (you probably have quite a lot of loci already since you have done MBLD before...)

Other than that. Once you get faster you will memo 4BLD more like 3BLD (so more audio and less visualization) and that obviously helps.

For actually "forgetting" faster I don't really have any tips. I have this problem sometimes if I do too much MBLD but then I just take a break for a few days...


----------



## Keroma12 (Jun 8, 2015)

josh42732 said:


> Does anybody know how to get more successes on 3bld? Other than my PB that I got a couple of days ago, I haven't gotten a success since then. And I've done about 40-50 attempts. Does anybody know how to get more successes and less DNF's? I know about the postmortem DNF thread, but that doesn't make much sense to me and I don't use 3 cycles.
> Help?



I think the key is to figure out what it is that you are doing wrong. You could practice execution only and/or memo only and see which you are messing up. In my signature there is a link to a site I made which helps with this and postmortems (customizable letter scheme/buffers, will check if your memo is correct for given scramble or will generate memo for given scramble).


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jun 8, 2015)

SirWaffle said:


> I'm sure this has been asked or talked about before so sorry for bringing it up again but, i was wondering. How does one forget better? I've been doing a lot of 4bld recently and I find it very hard to forget the memo and confuse old memos with my current one. I never really had this problem when I was pratising mbld a lot because even if i remembered an old memo my memories seemed to "stack" on top of one another in that they weren't together they were just one top of each other, so I didn't confuse them. But 4bld this is not the case, and I cant seem to forget quickly at all or avoid confusing the memos and it is rather annoying. So are there any suggestions or methods to forgetting better? (or is it all in my head? lol)


I'll go with what Ollie said about using different routes. You obviously have a lot of routes since you've done a 25 cube multi.
If that doesn't work or you're already doing that, just try waiting a few minutes between attempts. The faster you get the less you'll have to wait.


----------



## josh42732 (Jun 8, 2015)

Keroma12 said:


> I think the key is to figure out what it is that you are doing wrong. You could practice execution only and/or memo only and see which you are messing up. In my signature there is a link to a site I made which helps with this and postmortems (customizable letter scheme/buffers, will check if your memo is correct for given scramble or will generate memo for given scramble).



Well whadya know. Just yesterday, I used your website and when I tried to use it, and check my memo, I didn't know how to input the twisted corners/flipped edges. Do I just put one of the letters of the piece that needs to be flipped or put the number of pieces that need flipped, or put both letters in? I don't know.


----------



## Keroma12 (Jun 8, 2015)

josh42732 said:


> Well whadya know. Just yesterday, I used your website and when I tried to use it, and check my memo, I didn't know how to input the twisted corners/flipped edges. Do I just put one of the letters of the piece that needs to be flipped or put the number of pieces that need flipped, or put both letters in? I don't know.



For each twisted corner (apart from buffer of course), just enter any single one of the three letters which are on that piece. If you have four corners to twist, you would enter four letters. Similarly for edges. Is there a better way that I can phrase this? Try submitting a "scramble" like L' U2 L U L' U L U2 L U2 L' U' L U' L' U2 to see what memo it produces for you.

[Edit: Unless you selected not to have corners as a separate list, in which case you would just add them to the end of your corner memo by treating them as a 2-cycle.]

I realize that this isn't how many people memorize twisted corners, but as far as submitting the data my program needs, this seemed like the simplest thing. I am definitely open to suggestions for changes.


----------



## josh42732 (Jun 8, 2015)

Keroma12 said:


> For each twisted corner (apart from buffer of course), just enter any single one of the three letters which are on that piece. If you have four corners to twist, you would enter four letters. Similarly for edges. Is there a better way that I can phrase this? Try submitting a "scramble" like L' U2 L U L' U L U2 L U2 L' U' L U' L' U2 to see what memo it produces for you.
> 
> I realize that this isn't how many people memorize twisted corners, but as far as submitting the data my program needs, this seemed like the simplest thing. I am definitely open to suggestions for changes.



OK I get it now! Thanks for your help! Also, I do recommend just putting in the number of twisted corners or edges because for me, I do a visual twist or flip and not the letter so I don't always know what the letter pair is that I'm twisting. Unless I am doing MBLD. But for just normal BLD solving, I do the visual correction which is easier to count the number of twisted edges/corners. It saves time, and memo amount


----------



## Keroma12 (Jun 9, 2015)

josh42732 said:


> OK I get it now! Thanks for your help! Also, I do recommend just putting in the number of twisted corners or edges because for me, I do a visual twist or flip and not the letter so I don't always know what the letter pair is that I'm twisting. Unless I am doing MBLD. But for just normal BLD solving, I do the visual correction which is easier to count the number of twisted edges/corners. It saves time, and memo amount



You want to just provide the amount of flipped edges, and not _which_ edges need flipping? This isn't enough information to tell if your memo is correct. Am I understanding correctly? (Similarly for corners.)

I also use visual memo for twisted corners. When I use my program, I simply mentally translate this visual into a letter for each piece. As I mentioned, I'm not entirely satisfied with this approach, but I don't have any better ideas at this point.


----------



## Berd (Jun 11, 2015)

Check out the video I made in the section of the forum: Blind tip!


----------



## josh42732 (Jun 11, 2015)

Keroma12 said:


> You want to just provide the amount of flipped edges, and not _which_ edges need flipping? This isn't enough information to tell if your memo is correct. Am I understanding correctly? (Similarly for corners.)
> 
> I also use visual memo for twisted corners. When I use my program, I simply mentally translate this visual into a letter for each piece. As I mentioned, I'm not entirely satisfied with this approach, but I don't have any better ideas at this point.



Yes you are understanding correctly, but I do side with you that it is easier to do just one letter that needs flipped/twisted. I think you should keep it!


----------



## newtonbase (Jun 11, 2015)

josh42732 said:


> Does anybody know how to get more successes on 3bld? Other than my PB that I got a couple of days ago, I haven't gotten a success since then. And I've done about 40-50 attempts. Does anybody know how to get more successes and less DNF's? I know about the postmortem DNF thread, but that doesn't make much sense to me and I don't use 3 cycles.
> Help?



I'm right there with you. My success rate is appalling so I have decided on a new tactic. Full OP is being replaced by OP/M2 as M2 has fewer moves so hopefully fewer execution errors. Also, as it will be quicker I won't have to hold the memo as long. While I'm learning it I've been doing a lot of OP corners only solves. This is fun and easy and really helps with confidence. 

I like the idea of just building up to full solves rather than failing repeatedly.


----------



## Animorpher13 (Jun 12, 2015)

What do I do when I have two corners that are in the right spot but twisted wrong (and one is the buffer).


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 12, 2015)

Animorpher13 said:


> What do I do when I have two corners that are in the right spot but twisted wrong (and one is the buffer).



R U R' U R U2 R' L' U' L U' L' U2 L
Twists 2 corners.


----------



## Berd (Jun 14, 2015)

What's the UWR for OH Mbld?


----------



## josh42732 (Jun 14, 2015)

Berd said:


> What's the UWR for OH Mbld?



Oh dear. I can't even imagine what that would be. 
Ummm... Maskow?? We need you to break another UWR for us pls


----------



## Berd (Jun 14, 2015)

josh42732 said:


> Oh dear. I can't even imagine what that would be.
> Ummm... Maskow?? We need you to break another UWR for us pls


I might do like a 2/2 hahah.


----------



## leeo (Jun 15, 2015)

*Total number of 5-cycle edge algorithms*

My combinatorics is rusty, but I had some time this weekend to investigate the following question: How many 5-cycle edge algorithms are there?
With some programming, I have a catalog of all 1760 3-cycle edge algorithms from following the BH edge 3-cycle forms. I (inefficiently) combined all 1760 3-cycle edge algorithms to all 1760 3-cycle edge algorithms and filtered the result to those that are simple 5-cycles. For this result I count *304'128* 5-cycle edge algorithms.

If I restrict those to only one "buffer" lead position, say UB, I count *126'720*

Finally, if I further restrict those where only one of two attached facelets is targeted from the buffer, such as FD or DF, I count *11'520*. For example, UB -> FD -> UR -> UF -> UL -> UB (again) F' R U R' U' F2 D U' F' U' F D' U2 F'

So, is the idea of employing a five-cycle to speed up the blindfold edge solving feasible? How many separate optimal generator forms are there that do not twist the center faces? (to be "supercube safe").


----------



## Berd (Jun 15, 2015)

leeo said:


> My combinatorics is rusty, but I had some time this weekend to investigate the following question: How many 5-cycle edge algorithms are there?
> With some programming, I have a catalog of all 1760 3-cycle edge algorithms from following the BH edge 3-cycle forms. I (inefficiently) combined all 1760 3-cycle edge algorithms to all 1760 3-cycle edge algorithms and filtered the result to those that are simple 5-cycles. For this result I count *304'128* 5-cycle edge algorithms.
> 
> If I restrict those to only one "buffer" lead position, say UB, I count *126'720*
> ...


I was thinking about this, doing only like 3 5 cycles of edges in a solve


----------



## EvilGnome6 (Jun 17, 2015)

What's the most popular method for solving a 2x2 blindfold?


----------



## josh42732 (Jun 17, 2015)

Probably 1-look, or just normal corners on any cube, just without the edges, and no orientation.


----------



## Berd (Jun 17, 2015)

EvilGnome6 said:


> What's the most popular method for solving a 2x2 blindfold?



Old Pochman corners is very easy.


----------



## SoySauS (Jun 19, 2015)

EvilGnome6 said:


> What's the most popular method for solving a 2x2 blindfold?



it depends on if you're good at 2x2 or not. if you're really good at 2x2, you can 1-look most solves using a speedsolving method. If not, you can just cheat like me and use OP corners (same as how you would on 3x3)


----------



## EvilGnome6 (Jun 19, 2015)

SoySauS said:


> it depends on if you're good at 2x2 or not. if you're really good at 2x2, you can 1-look most solves using a speedsolving method. If not, you can just cheat like me and use OP corners (same as how you would on 3x3)



Even though I learned CLL, I'm pretty bad at 2x2 and I'm horrible at predicting where pieces will end up.

I've never done 3x3 BLD and I'm considering 2x2 BLD as an introduction to blindsolving. How should I go about that assuming I want to transfer those skills to 3x3 BLD some day.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 19, 2015)

Keep getting stuck with M2. http://scrambld.cubing.net/?scramble=D_B2_D_R2_D-_U-_B2_U_L2_U_L2_R-_D-_F_D-_U_L-_B_L-_B2_D Why is "Q" the first edge for memo for this scramble?


----------



## Cale S (Jun 19, 2015)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Keep getting stuck with M2. http://scrambld.cubing.net/?scramble=D_B2_D_R2_D-_U-_B2_U_L2_U_L2_R-_D-_F_D-_U_L-_B_L-_B2_D Why is "Q" the first edge for memo for this scramble?



It has to do with parity. One way of dealing with parity in M2/OP is to imagine that the edges belonging at UL and UB are swapped and memo/execute them as if they were. After you execute edges, you will actually have UB and UL swapped, and they will end up solved after doing an odd number of OP targets.


----------



## conn9 (Jun 19, 2015)

I've just got back into BLD solving and can't seem to remember how to execute parity. I use M2/OP, solving corners then edges. I would use the alg U' F2 U M2 U' F2 U to swap the UL and UB edges. What I can't remember is when I should do this. I thought I did it after corners then at the end of edges as well, but when thinking about it, doing an odd number of edges and 2 of these algs would leave the M slice in the wrong position at the end of the solve right? So what should I be doing instead? Thanks


----------



## Berd (Jun 19, 2015)

conn9 said:


> I've just got back into BLD solving and can't seem to remember how to execute parity. I use M2/OP, solving corners then edges. I would use the alg U' F2 U M2 U' F2 U to swap the UL and UB edges. What I can't remember is when I should do this. I thought I did it after corners then at the end of edges as well, but when thinking about it, doing an odd number of edges and 2 of these algs would leave the M slice in the wrong position at the end of the solve right? So what should I be doing instead? Thanks


Execute all edges, D' L2 D M2 D' L2 D, Execute corners.


----------



## newtonbase (Jun 19, 2015)

EvilGnome6 said:


> I've never done 3x3 BLD and I'm considering 2x2 BLD as an introduction to blindsolving. How should I go about that assuming I want to transfer those skills to 3x3 BLD some day.



Just learn OP corners. It transfers to 3BLD seamlessly. I did it a lot when learning.


----------



## conn9 (Jun 19, 2015)

Berd said:


> Execute all edges, D' L2 D M2 D' L2 D, Execute corners.



I see, thanks. Would it then be corners -> U' F2 U M2 U' F2 U -> edges when doing corners first? That doesn't seem to be working but it could just be me being rusty at BLD.

EDIT: I think I've remembered (thanks to a tutorial)! I would do an R(a) perm after corners, and then after edges I would do U' F2 U M2 U' F2 U followed by another final R(a) perm.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 21, 2015)

Okay, I've been trying the memory method where you place your images around your house and you go around them (forgot the exact name of it). How do you guys deal with twisted/flipped pieces in this system? Visual?


----------



## josh42732 (Jun 21, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Okay, I've been trying the memory method where you place your images around your house and you go around them (forgot the exact name of it). How do you guys deal with twisted/flipped pieces in this system? Visual?



Yea visual. But for MBLD, just memo from one side of the piece to where it needs to go as part of your memo
Hello again btw


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 21, 2015)

josh42732 said:


> Yea visual. But for MBLD, just memo from one side of the piece to where it needs to go as part of your memo
> Hello again btw



I suck at visual especially when there's 2-3 corners twisted.
Hello


----------



## josh42732 (Jun 21, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> I suck at visual especially when there's 2-3 corners twisted.
> Hello



Well, for corners, if it is a clockwise twist I think of it as a "good corner" and if it is a counter-clockwise twist I think of it as a "weird corner" and for edges, I think of it as a "weird edge". Also, you could flip/twist them first if you can't remember what to twist, but I flip and twist everything after I'm done with everything which probably isn't the best way of doing that, but it works for me.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 21, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Okay, I've been trying the memory method where you place your images around your house and you go around them (forgot the exact name of it). How do you guys deal with twisted/flipped pieces in this system? Visual?


Flipped edges: just memo both stickers and you know you have to flip that piece  Corners: visual, even though it sucks in MBLD (larger than 5 cubes). It's called Roman Rooms, but correct me if I am wrong


----------



## Berd (Jun 21, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Flipped edges: just memo both stickers and you know you have to flip that piece  Corners: visual, even though it sucks in MBLD (larger than 5 cubes). It's called Roman Rooms, but correct me if I am wrong


It might be called the loci method, they're both quite similar I think.


----------



## josh42732 (Jun 23, 2015)

Learning 4BLD!!! Wish me luck!!! It is already making sense!


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 23, 2015)

josh42732 said:


> Learning 4BLD!!! Wish me luck!!! It is already making sense!



Good luck, and have fun!


----------



## josh42732 (Jun 23, 2015)

cmhardw said:


> Good luck, and have fun!



Thank you! I am going to try to write down the memo instead of just full out memorizing it, and I'll see if I can do it! I'm not going to memo it until I can do a 3/3 MBLD, though.


----------



## EvilGnome6 (Jun 23, 2015)

I'm starting to learn 2x2 BLD using OP corners. If I get this down I'll step up to 3x3. So far this makes sense. Right now I'm getting comfortable doing the set up moves and learning the lettering scheme. I'm still a bit fuzzy on how to deal the buffer getting solved before the cube is done.


----------



## newtonbase (Jun 23, 2015)

EvilGnome6 said:


> I'm starting to learn 2x2 BLD using OP corners. If I get this down I'll step up to 3x3. So far this makes sense. Right now I'm getting comfortable doing the set up moves and learning the lettering scheme. I'm still a bit fuzzy on how to deal the buffer getting solved before the cube is done.



When you get to the buffer piece don't memo a letter for it. Your cycle is over. Start a new cycle with any unsolved sticker and continue. The last letter in this new cycle will take you back to the piece that the first sticker is on. Repeat until solved.


----------



## EvilGnome6 (Jun 23, 2015)

newtonbase said:


> When you get to the buffer piece don't memo a letter for it. Your cycle is over. Start a new cycle with any unsolved sticker and continue. The last letter in this new cycle will take you back to the piece that the first sticker is on. Repeat until solved.



Ah, that makes sense. I'll work on it today. Thanks!


----------



## josh42732 (Jun 23, 2015)

New day! Going to do some MBLD, maybe attempt a 4BLD, maybe just try to do an Ao12 3BLD. But I plan to get better in some way today!!


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jun 24, 2015)

josh42732 said:


> New day! Going to do some MBLD, maybe attempt a 4BLD, maybe just try to do an Ao12 3BLD. But I plan to get better in some way today!!


Good luck!

So I use r2 and M2 for bigbld, but have been using TuRBo for 3bld for like 2 years. Would I be better off switching to M2 for 3bld, if I want to be using full 3-style for everything eventually?


----------



## Berd (Jun 24, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> Good luck!
> 
> So I use r2 and M2 for bigbld, but have been using TuRBo for 3bld for like 2 years. Would I be better off switching to M2 for 3bld, if I want to be using full 3-style for everything eventually?



I think it doesnt really matter weather you use DF or UF as your buffer; there are plenty of algs for each.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jun 24, 2015)

Berd said:


> I think it doesnt really matter weather you use DF or UF as your buffer; there are plenty of algs for each.


I'm definitely keeping the DF buffer for bigbld. But I was thinking if I switched to DF for 3bld all of the comms I learn are transferable. The drawback is that It'll take a while to get used to M2.


----------



## tseitsei (Jun 24, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> I'm definitely keeping the DF buffer for bigbld. But I was thinking if I switched to DF for 3bld all of the comms I learn are transferable. The drawback is that It'll take a while to get used to M2.



Switch to edge comms with df buffer for 3bld without doing m2 first?


----------



## JediJupiter (Jun 24, 2015)

Most blind attempts I do end up almost solved, with a few pieces in the wrong place. No matter how many times I go over the memo, or how much I think I've done it perfectly, it still happens. It's infuriating and I never know what I've done wrong. I know everybody gets this sometimes or a lot, but I'd like to know if there are ways to help avoid it (even at the risk of being really slow), since I really want to get my first success and also hopefully get a success in comp in a month.


----------



## Berd (Jun 24, 2015)

JediJupiter said:


> Most blind attempts I do end up almost solved, with a few pieces in the wrong place. No matter how many times I go over the memo, or how much I think I've done it perfectly, it still happens. It's infuriating and I never know what I've done wrong. I know everybody gets this sometimes or a lot, but I'd like to know if there are ways to help avoid it (even at the risk of being really slow), since I really want to get my first success and also hopefully get a success in comp in a month.


Use actual scrambles so you can recheck the memo afterwards, it might be a really easy execution mistake to fix.


----------



## newtonbase (Jun 24, 2015)

Also, try writing down the memo and do sighted solves to see if it's an execution error.


----------



## Keroma12 (Jun 24, 2015)

newtonbase said:


> Also, try writing down the memo and do sighted solves to see if it's an execution error.



Or just do sighted solves with generated memo.

I feel like this tool is very useful for people in situations like this.


----------



## EvilGnome6 (Jun 25, 2015)

I've been at this for less than a week. I labeled my cube as shown above to help me get started.

Then I scrambled: R2 U2 F' U2 F R' F' R2 F' U'

Wrote out a solution and memorized it: G - B M O I B 

Then I closed my eyes and executed the steps and it was solved. My first!

I'll peel off the letters one by one as I get more comfortable with this. Not sure it was a good idea to label the faces but I think it helped me get started.


----------



## newtonbase (Jun 25, 2015)

I have a labelled cube too. I would keep it by my side for reference while solving a different cube. Yours is much neater.

Edit: To get used to the scheme I started by remembering the first sticker of each face. They are usually vowels apart from Right which is wrong and then there's a Q(ueue) at the Back.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jun 26, 2015)

Is it possible to solve a megaminx BLD with Old Pochmann (not that I am gonna try)?


----------



## Cale S (Jun 26, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Is it possible to solve a megaminx BLD with Old Pochmann (not that I am gonna try)?



Old Pochmann involves doing two 2-swaps of different pieces (T-Perm for example), which is not possible on megaminx. You could try solving edges with two 2-swaps of edges (two to be swapped every target and two for the buffer/target) but the two you were swapping repeatedly could (and almost all of the time, will) come up in your memo and that wouldn't really work.
The method I use solves one piece at a time, but with 3-cycles. For example, A>F>H would be done as A>F>B followed by A>B>H.


----------



## Iggy (Jun 28, 2015)

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1010&cat=19&rnd=1

Shivam narrowly missed the MBLD AsR again :/


----------



## josh42732 (Jun 29, 2015)

Going to do a 5 MBLD attempt, then going to practice some 4BLD.


----------



## Berd (Jun 30, 2015)

josh42732 said:


> Going to do a 5 MBLD attempt, then going to practice some 4BLD.



RESULTS!?


----------



## adimare (Jun 30, 2015)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Keep getting stuck with M2. http://scrambld.cubing.net/?scramble=D_B2_D_R2_D-_U-_B2_U_L2_U_L2_R-_D-_F_D-_U_L-_B_L-_B2_D Why is "Q" the first edge for memo for this scramble?



As Cale S said, swapping UL and UB in memo is a technique to deal with parity. I hardwired it to the program because I consider it to be the simplest (and coincidentally fastest) way to deal with parity. Do you use something else?


----------



## Hssandwich (Jun 30, 2015)

I'm considering learning Square-1 BLD, I can do corners and edges, but I do not know how cubeshape would work. Does anyone have any knowlage on how to do so that it would be easy to memo CS, corners and edges? One looking the CS would be hard, especially as I am not great at square-1.

I have practiced edges and have got a 1:59.93 success.


----------



## josh42732 (Jun 30, 2015)

Berd said:


> RESULTS!?



Lol sorry forgot. MBLD was awful, I only got 1/5, and everything else was off by no more than 4 pieces, and 4BLD was pretty good. I managed not to look at my cheat sheet for any of the parity algs or any of the "wierd" corner cases. I am about to do a scramble where I write down my memo, and see how that works out. I will post the result after I do it. 

Also, your signature, 


Berd said:


> "It's all fun and games until somebody loses an eye. Then its just a game - find the eye."


is hilarious BTW


----------



## Ollie (Jun 30, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> I'm considering learning Square-1 BLD, I can do corners and edges, but I do not know how cubeshape would work. Does anyone have any knowlage on how to do so that it would be easy to memo CS, corners and edges? One looking the CS would be hard, especially as I am not great at square-1.
> 
> I have practiced edges and have got a 1:59.93 success.



http://hughey.cubing.net/Square1BLD/index.html I've been using this for general sq1 solving too!

But it's a lot of effort. Focus on your 4BLD success


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jul 1, 2015)

adimare said:


> As Cale S said, swapping UL and UB in memo is a technique to deal with parity. I hardwired it to the program because I consider it to be the simplest (and coincidentally fastest) way to deal with parity. Do you use something else?



From learning with your site scrambld.cubing.net, I always swap UL and UB now(for parity). I think it is super easy to do and saves on moves.


----------



## Berd (Jul 2, 2015)

Has anyone ever thorght of teaching begginers old Pochman as a first method? It only needs 3 algs and it's easy to understand


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jul 2, 2015)

I don't use the parity trick that seems to be popular these day in 3BLD, where you pretend UL and UB are swapped to leave an OP case at the end (might switch eventually though).

I had a thought yesterday though which I haven't seen mentioned before: why not do it for bigcube wings too? Corner parity on 4BLD? Pretend UBr/ULb and UBl/ULf are swapped, and now you don't need to do corner parity, just an OP alg at the end. Means you would only need at most one 'parity alg' for when you have wing parity (of course, technically Y-perm is also a parity alg, but it's far better than a pure corner 2-cycle). Also works on 5x5.

I memo corners last for 4BLD and 5BLD so I'd have to change that to make this useful, but it's worth considering.


----------



## Tao Yu (Jul 2, 2015)

Berd said:


> Has anyone ever thorght of teaching begginers old Pochman as a first method? It only needs 3 algs and it's easy to understand



I think Zane's tutorial teaches OP/OP.

I've been thinking lately, that there are some advantages to starting people off with OP/OP instead of M2/OP, like Noah's tutorial does. I've seen way too many people get confused by M2 and I think it might be better to let people skip all that confusion by starting them off with OP edges. That way, your first BLD solve will be as simple and as straightforward as possible, and it will lead to a lot less frustration. It would also be a lot better for those who just want to get a BLD solve, but don't intend to get into it seriously. 

As well as that, I feel that starting off with M2 might not actually save that much time in the end. OP edges is virtually the same as OP corners, and many people will be able to understand it minutes after learning OP corners. I feel that people might also be able to learn M2 more easily once they've had a bit of experience with BLD. That way, they're not still wrangling with the concepts of cycle breaks, memo and all the other BLD concepts while simultaneously learning M2. You could probably even skip "normal" M2 and go straight to advanced M2 (which again, I think is easier than normal M2) and skip all the M slice targets nonsense.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 2, 2015)

I thought OP/OP was the normal first method. But I agree about advanced M2 being easier than normal M2.


----------



## Tao Yu (Jul 2, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> I thought OP/OP was the normal first method. But I agree about advanced M2 being easier than normal M2.



Well, Noah's tutorial has become the "go to" BLD tutorial that most people recommend to beginners now. At least on reddit, whenever people ask for a BLD tutorial, they are pointed to Noah's one. 

I suppose I'm not saying that Noah's tutorial is bad, or that it teaches the wrong things. It's just that whenever people say they plan to learn OP/OP, a load of people always come along and tell them that they must learn M2 instead. I think OP/OP is an equally valid option, and it has it's advantages.


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 2, 2015)

When I have taught people bld I always teach advanced M2/OP. OP/OP is just unnecessarily simplified and move heavy and as said before advanced M2 is actually easier to understand than normal M2...


----------



## EvilGnome6 (Jul 2, 2015)

I'm following this OP vs. M2 vs. Advanced M2 discussion with interest. I'm casually learning some BLD starting with OP corners on 2x2 and will progress to learn centers after that.


----------



## Tao Yu (Jul 2, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> When I have taught people bld I always teach advanced M2/OP. OP/OP is just unnecessarily simplified and move heavy and as said before advanced M2 is actually easier to understand than normal M2...



I'd like to see a beginners tutorial with advanced M2. 

I'm curious, what do you teach them for parity?


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 2, 2015)

Tao Yu said:


> I'd like to see a beginners tutorial with advanced M2.
> 
> I'm curious, what do you teach them for parity?



I have never done a tutorial in my life  So I probably suck at it... But the basic idea is just doing M2 but if you have M-slice target you must setup so that you have no M-slice targets (except UB) anymore (preferably simultaneously putting 1 target to UB but that's just a bonus). 

So let's say you have targets LU and BU for example
1. you notice that 1 of them is on the M-slice.
you need to setup it so that neither of the targets is on the M-slice (except UB is allowed).
2. You can do B setup move and now have LU BL targets that can be easily solved with M2 "normally"
3.Then just inverse setup move. So do B'
ALTERNATIVE
1. If you are a little more advanced and smarter you can do setups L' B' to set BU to BR and LU to UB
2. Now that's even easier to solve with "normal" M2.

And when you get even more advanced you can setup other cases to be better too (not only cases with M-slice targets). For example setup move U for case UL LD or stuff like that.
And after that you can learn to use FU and BD as replacements for "shooting positions" instead of UB. 

It's just as easy to learn than normal M2 and you understand what you are doing instead of using mindless algorithms. That makes it easier to improve your method and gradually move to 3-style edges...

But for parity I teach them to:
1. Memo corners first.
2. If odd number of targets you have parity and need to memo UB and UL as swapped.
3. execute edges as you memoed them
4. execute corners normally with OP and parity will automatically be solved because of odd number of corner targets...

TL: DR instead of teaching them algs for M-slice targets I teach them to setup targets away from M-slice


----------



## Tao Yu (Jul 2, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> I have never done a tutorial in my life  So I probably suck at it... But the basic idea is just doing M2 but if you have M-slice target you must setup so that you have no M-slice targets (except UB) anymore (preferably simultaneously putting 1 target to UB but that's just a bonus).
> 
> So let's say you have targets LU and BU for example
> 1. you notice that 1 of them is on the M-slice.
> ...


Haha, I wasn't necessarily asking you to make one [emoji14]. I was just saying I'd like to see one made. Nice explanation though, I might link it to people in the future.

Cool that you teach them that method for parity. I had though that it might be too hard for beginners, but I suppose there isn't really another way that doesn't require learning additional algs.


----------



## Berd (Jul 2, 2015)

Tao Yu said:


> I think Zane's tutorial teaches OP/OP.
> 
> I've been thinking lately, that there are some advantages to starting people off with OP/OP instead of M2/OP, like Noah's tutorial does. I've seen way too many people get confused by M2 and I think it might be better to let people skip all that confusion by starting them off with OP edges. That way, your first BLD solve will be as simple and as straightforward as possible, and it will lead to a lot less frustration. It would also be a lot better for those who just want to get a BLD solve, but don't intend to get into it seriously.
> 
> As well as that, I feel that starting off with M2 might not actually save that much time in the end. OP edges is virtually the same as OP corners, and many people will be able to understand it minutes after learning OP corners. I feel that people might also be able to learn M2 more easily once they've had a bit of experience with BLD. That way, they're not still wrangling with the concepts of cycle breaks, memo and all the other BLD concepts while simultaneously learning M2. You could probably even skip "normal" M2 and go straight to advanced M2 (which again, I think is easier than normal M2) and skip all the M slice targets nonsense.


No I meant as a sighted method haha.


----------



## Tao Yu (Jul 2, 2015)

Berd said:


> No I meant as a sighted method haha.


Oh, wow. I completely missed your point.

I guess setup moves would be the only thing that would be hard to teach. I'd say it would be slow as hell though, and not very nice to transition into CFOP.

There was a guy who learned 3OP as his first method, and did his first ever Rubik's cube solve blindfolded. Would be kinda cool to have more people attempt this and get it on film.

link: https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/speedsolvingrubikscube/conversations/topics/38755


----------



## Hari (Jul 4, 2015)

I was thinking lately on whether the switch to UF as buffer for edges would be better in terms of commutators for that buffer being better. I did see somewhere on the forums a topic on the top BLDers and their buffers. A bit of background info about me: 
Average right now is 35-40s(have 3 sub 30 singles. Yes, call me crazy for even contemplating switching). Average memo is 12-13. 

Current buffers now are DF and UBL. Method is predominantly 3-style with little M2 now and then. 

I have never used TurBo edges or UF buffer before but I can pretty easily figure out comms for it. 

So, should I switch? Why/why not?
I also wanted to know how people with UF,UBL as buffers solve parity.


----------



## josh42732 (Jul 4, 2015)

Hari said:


> I was thinking lately on whether the switch to UF as buffer for edges would be better in terms of commutators for that buffer being better. I did see somewhere on the forums a topic on the top BLDers and their buffers. A bit of background info about me:
> Average right now is 35-40s(have 3 sub 30 singles. Yes, call me crazy for even contemplating switching). Average memo is 12-13.
> 
> Current buffers now are DF and UBL. Method is predominantly 3-style with little M2 now and then.
> ...



Idk man I'm really slow compared to you.


----------



## Berd (Jul 4, 2015)

josh42732 said:


> Idk man I'm really slow compared to you.


Useful input 

I wouldn't bother. The M2 buffer is fine I think.


----------



## newtonbase (Jul 4, 2015)

I looked at Noah's tutorial but found the M2 was a bit too much extra to learn so went for OP/OP. Now that I'm comfortable I've switched to M2 and a little bit of advanced M2 but I don't regret taking the route I did.


----------



## Cale S (Jul 5, 2015)

Roman is doing another 10BLD attempt:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H04mSpX_LUI


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 5, 2015)

Hari said:


> I was thinking lately on whether the switch to UF as buffer for edges would be better in terms of commutators for that buffer being better. I did see somewhere on the forums a topic on the top BLDers and their buffers. A bit of background info about me:
> Average right now is 35-40s(have 3 sub 30 singles. Yes, call me crazy for even contemplating switching). Average memo is 12-13.
> 
> Current buffers now are DF and UBL. Method is predominantly 3-style with little M2 now and then.
> ...


It's funny, I use UF buffer and was thinking of switching to DF. Basically because I use DF for wings and midges, and wanted all the comms I "learn" from there to be transferable. But it's intuitive so I'll just stick to what I use.

I don't think it's worth switching since you've come so far with DF. Also Kaijun Lin uses DF, and he's about as fast as Maskow.
Read this thread if you: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?47629-3BLD-Buffer-(Commutator)

How I solve parity: 
Execute corners, leaving UBL and UBR swapped.
Execute edges, setup last target to UR or UL without disturbing the buffers or UBR
Do whichever R-perm will solve it, undo setup

If the last target is UB, it's just y T-perm. If it's BU, it's the H OLL (sexy M' U R U' Rw'), y RUF(good) J-perm


----------



## Berd (Jul 5, 2015)

Cale S said:


> Roman is doing another 10BLD attempt:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H04mSpX_LUI



That was cool! I love how he's still happy with it; it wasn't too far off!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 5, 2015)

What would you recommend doing with letter pairs you don't know? Write them during memo and looked them up After the attempt? Or even within the attempt? Or sth completely different?


----------



## josh42732 (Jul 5, 2015)

I just remember them that they are kind of weird letter pairs, and just remember them by just saying the letters over and over. I imagine a book or an assignment from school named by those letter pairs. Or someone walks up to me saying them over and over again for no reason whatsoever.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 6, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> What would you recommend doing with letter pairs you don't know? Write them during memo and looked them up After the attempt? Or even within the attempt? Or sth completely different?


Make something up on the spot, even if it's two words or audio/some gibberish. That's what I did when I couldn't be bothered learning >400 letter pairs. If it's a crappy letter pair, look it up afterwards.


----------



## h2f (Jul 6, 2015)

I'm not sure if 4bld solvers knew this cool edges parity alg for r2 Robert Yau found. He posted it in this thread. I've switched for it. No setups, easy execution.


----------



## Hari (Jul 8, 2015)

Been experiencing an aversion towards big blind of late. Just can't muster up the fortitude or even interest to do 4/5/multi blind. Been doing just a mix of 3BLD and other events for nearly a month. And when I do force myself into big blind attempts, my accuracy is non-existant. As much as I'd hate to say it, I've probably fallen into the big BLD curse(which is a shame as I have yet to get a 4BLD officially and 5BLD is slow). Is there any solution to this? I have been on a rather longish break for the last month almost. It's not helped refresh me. Also, I'm afraid to lay off them for too long as I'll forget my comms/algs.


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 8, 2015)

Hari said:


> Been experiencing an aversion towards big blind of late. Just can't muster up the fortitude or even interest to do 4/5/multi blind. Been doing just a mix of 3BLD and other events for nearly a month. And when I do force myself into big blind attempts, my accuracy is non-existant. As much as I'd hate to say it, I've probably fallen into the big BLD curse(which is a shame as I have yet to get a 4BLD officially and 5BLD is slow). Is there any solution to this? I have been on a rather longish break for the last month almost. It's not helped refresh me. Also, I'm afraid to lay off them for too long as I'll forget my comms/algs.



I've heard about the big BLD curse a lot lately, and I don't think I'm fully clear on what it is. Is it when people who practice big BLD regularly suddenly practice big BLD less regularly due to other interests? Or is it when people quit or stop practicing big BLD altogether?

Based on my understanding of what the big BLD curse is right now, I think people might say that I too have fallen into the big BLD curse, but I don't see it that way. I practice big BLD way less than I used to, but it is still my favorite event. If you asked me to practice it a lot more frequently right now, I would probably enjoy it for a while and then grow kind of tired of it. But if I continue to practice at the rate I do now, then I enjoy it very much still.

You asked for a solution, my advice would be to practice big BLD a lot less for a while. If you begin to miss it at a certain point, then do a big BLD solve. See where that takes you, meaning do you get back into it for a bit or do you feel good about just the one solve.

Interests, free time, your ability to devote a contiguous period of time for a BLD solve all change over time. If those outside factors aren't lining up for big BLD right now then do something else for a while until those factors do line up again. And when they do, if you miss it, then you'll feel a desire to practice big BLD again.

Calling these changes in factors a "curse" just makes you feel like crap. Calling it what it is, a change in interests and/or free time I think is probably more accurate in most cases.


----------



## Hari (Jul 8, 2015)

cmhardw said:


> I've heard about the big BLD curse a lot lately, and I don't think I'm fully clear on what it is. Is it when people who practice big BLD regularly suddenly practice big BLD less regularly due to other interests? Or is it when people quit or stop practicing big BLD altogether?
> 
> Based on my understanding of what the big BLD curse is right now, I think people might say that I too have fallen into the big BLD curse, but I don't see it that way. I practice big BLD way less than I used to, but it is still my favorite event. If you asked me to practice it a lot more frequently right now, I would probably enjoy it for a while and then grow kind of tired of it. But if I continue to practice at the rate I do now, then I enjoy it very much still.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reply.
Well, in my case, it's not a shift in interests. It's just that the whole memo process,especially in the beginning is not enjoyable. I started a 17 cube multi the other day and gave up after 2 min of memo. Images aren't sticking and it's not fun anymore basically. I still enjoy the execution aspect but it's frustrating to get to the last few wings in 4BLD and then forget the image.(that's just one instance) I was going very strong as recently as May, when I got sub10 in 5BLD, a couple of sub3's in 4BLD and some sub30's in 3BLD. I guess the frustration could be in part due to the fact that I'm not improving much (or at all ) recently. I'll try not thinking too much and just do it when I miss it, like you said. Won't do any forced attempts till then.


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 8, 2015)

Hari said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> Well, in my case, it's not a shift in interests. It's just that the whole memo process,especially in the beginning is not enjoyable. I started a 17 cube multi the other day and gave up after 2 min of memo. Images aren't sticking and it's not fun anymore basically. I still enjoy the execution aspect but it's frustrating to get to the last few wings in 4BLD and then forget the image.(that's just one instance) I was going very strong as recently as May, when I got sub10 in 5BLD, a couple of sub3's in 4BLD and some sub30's in 3BLD. I guess the frustration could be in part due to the fact that I'm not improving much (or at all ) recently. I'll try not thinking too much and just do it when I miss it, like you said. Won't do any forced attempts till then.



Your skill level is definitely higher than mine, but it does sound to me like you are experiencing burnout from too much concentrated practice. Try doubling your number of journeys/Roman rooms, whatever memo method you're using. When I would start to forget images mid-solve like that, adding new journeys always helped me. Also, not practicing for a while does this too since it "clears out" your journeys/roman rooms, but if you don't add new ones then you'll run into this same problem again down the line if you start practicing a lot again.

I don't know if that is even relevant at your skill level, but I have definitely experienced that kind of BLD burnout before, and that is what it sounds like to me.


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 8, 2015)

Hari said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> Well, in my case, it's not a shift in interests. It's just that the whole memo process,especially in the beginning is not enjoyable. I started a 17 cube multi the other day and gave up after 2 min of memo. Images aren't sticking and it's not fun anymore basically. I still enjoy the execution aspect but it's frustrating to get to the last few wings in 4BLD and then forget the image.(that's just one instance) I was going very strong as recently as May, when I got sub10 in 5BLD, a couple of sub3's in 4BLD and some sub30's in 3BLD. I guess the frustration could be in part due to the fact that I'm not improving much (or at all ) recently. I'll try not thinking too much and just do it when I miss it, like you said. Won't do any forced attempts till then.



Well I'm roughly at your level at BLD and this sounds familiar and I think is perfectly normal in any activity/sport you practise.

If you practise "too much" (too much varies greatly from person to person) of anything you get tired of it and it won't be fun anymore. I have experienced this with BLD (and also some other activities) a few times already. What I think causes this is too much desire to get faster. Because that leads to insane amounts of practise which leads to exhaustion which leads to worse accuracy/times which leads to even more practise to get faster still... At least that's what happened in my case.

You need to learn to do "right" amount of practise for you. Nowadays I don't do as many solves as I used to but I am still getting better because every solve I do I am 100% focused on that. When I did 20-30 4BLD solves a day some days my solves were sloppy and accuracy was bad. Now when I do 1-6 a day usually I can REALLY focus on every single one of them.

Nowadays I really enjoy practising BLD again and do it almost every day but not too much. It's more important to do 3 focused solves than 30 with bad focus.

TL: DR Practise less but practise better. Only do so small amount of solves that you can be 100% focused every time you solve a puzzle.

Edit: Forgot the most important thing: If it isn't fun anymore don't do it. If you really like BLD you will get almost an unresistable urge to practise it again soon enough


----------



## Hari (Jul 9, 2015)

Thanks Chris and tseitsei for your advice. Tried a bit of 4BLD today with a clear head and not too many goals like sub 3 or anything. 3 successes out of 5, which were the last 3 solves. Made a 3:38 mean, which is PB I think  Still not into trying a multi or 5BLD, but this is a start and a positive one. I'm also stopping with these 5 solves today(earlier, I would push for an ao5, then for an ao12 and so on.)


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 9, 2015)

Hari said:


> Thanks Chris and tseitsei for your advice. Tried a bit of 4BLD today with a clear head and not too many goals like sub 3 or anything. 3 successes out of 5, which were the last 3 solves. Made a 3:38 mean, which is PB I think  Still not into trying a multi or 5BLD, but this is a start and a positive one. I'm also stopping with these 5 solves today(earlier, I would push for an ao5, then for an ao12 and so on.)



Yay! That's great! It sounds like you have found a good balance for practice that is productive but also not too draining. Congrats on the pb!


----------



## TorbinRoux (Jul 9, 2015)

I'm not sure if this has been mentioned before, but I've recently discovered an extremely underground bld method, called boomerang. So far, I've only found one person who uses it, and it is actually quite fast. The steps consist of orienting corners, using triple sledge to switch two edges, and also using "X-Perms" (U2+H perm) and A perms to do quick 3 cycles. Other than that, it's just a 2 cycle method. I'm curious as if anyone else knows something about this method, because there's no video tutorials.


----------



## josh42732 (Jul 10, 2015)

Does somebody know of a timer that is useful for MBLD? One where you put in how many you are doing, or say like a 4x4 equivalent or 6x6 equivalent, generates that many scrambles, then has a timer where you have the option of timing memo, and the cubes. If not, somebody should definitely make it, or at least make an addition to prisma puzle timer or cstimer or something like that.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 10, 2015)

TorbinRoux said:


> , using triple sledge to switch two edges.



I don't think you can do that.


----------



## Ronaldo CR (Jul 10, 2015)

Can any one please let me know that which is the best blind solving method for corners


----------



## Ronaldo CR (Jul 10, 2015)

from where did u learn that?


----------



## Berd (Jul 10, 2015)

Old pochman is a good one for begginers. Try cubing world's tutorial on YouTube.


----------



## Tao Yu (Jul 10, 2015)

TorbinRoux said:


> I'm not sure if this has been mentioned before, but I've recently discovered an extremely underground bld method, called boomerang. So far, I've only found one person who uses it, and it is actually quite fast. The steps consist of orienting corners, using triple sledge to switch two edges, and also using "X-Perms" (U2+H perm) and A perms to do quick 3 cycles. Other than that, it's just a 2 cycle method. I'm curious as if anyone else knows something about this method, because there's no video tutorials.



Renslay's tutorial is probably the only one that exists. I don't think there's much information about it elsewhere.

Besides Renslay, I only know that Alex Lau used to use it before he switched to freestyle.


----------



## josh42732 (Jul 10, 2015)

josh42732 said:


> Does somebody know of a timer that is useful for MBLD? One where you put in how many you are doing, or say like a 4x4 equivalent or 6x6 equivalent, generates that many scrambles, then has a timer where you have the option of timing memo, and the cubes. If not, somebody should definitely make it, or at least make an addition to prisma puzle timer or cstimer or something like that.



Nobody?


----------



## Renslay (Jul 10, 2015)

TorbinRoux said:


> I'm not sure if this has been mentioned before, but I've recently discovered an extremely underground bld method, called boomerang. So far, I've only found one person who uses it, and it is actually quite fast. The steps consist of orienting corners, using triple sledge to switch two edges, and also using "X-Perms" (U2+H perm) and A perms to do quick 3 cycles. Other than that, it's just a 2 cycle method. I'm curious as if anyone else knows something about this method, because there's no video tutorials.



Tao Yu already mentioned the link to the description of the method. I've tried to write it as detailed as I could. But if you have questions feel free to ask them. 

I know a few people showed some interest about the method.

I also have no inormation about video tutorials.



guysensei1 said:


> I don't think you can do that.



I guess he wanted to write "corners" instead of "edges".


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 11, 2015)

josh42732 said:


> Does somebody know of a timer that is useful for MBLD? One where you put in how many you are doing, or say like a 4x4 equivalent or 6x6 equivalent, generates that many scrambles, then has a timer where you have the option of timing memo, and the cubes. If not, somebody should definitely make it, or at least make an addition to prisma puzle timer or cstimer or something like that.


http://www.qqtimer.net/ has a BLD mode option, in which you press the spacebar to start memo, then press it again to split it. There's also a "relays" under scramble type, and you can choose "lots of 3x3x3s"


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 11, 2015)

How do you guys decide on the orientation for 2BLD? It's a real pain that there are no fixed centres.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 11, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> How do you guys decide on the orientation for 2BLD? It's a real pain that there are no fixed centres.


I just don't change the orientation, unless I see the buffer solved, or can orient to solve 2 pieces. One method is to pick a certain piece, say RFD, and always orient so that one's in place.


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 11, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> How do you guys decide on the orientation for 2BLD? It's a real pain that there are no fixed centres.



By not doing it since it's stupid because there are people that can 1-look it faster than any bld solver ever could. (Although it would be fun to see who would actually win maskow or rami...)


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 11, 2015)

MBLD: What do you guys memo when you have a odd number odd targets for the last letter. For example: Memo for edges: EG CL PQ WO M. What do you remember for M, because I sometimes get confused that there's a second letter after M, where there isn't, same for corners. i hope you can understand this question


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 11, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> MBLD: What do you guys memo when you have a odd number odd targets for the last letter. For example: Memo for edges: EG CL PQ WO M. What do you remember for M, because I sometimes get confused that there's a second letter after M, where there isn't, same for corners. i hope you can understand this question



I combine them into a 3 letter image if possible. So for WOM I may remember a wombat or something.


----------



## Ollie (Jul 11, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> MBLD: What do you guys memo when you have a odd number odd targets for the last letter. For example: Memo for edges: EG CL PQ WO M. What do you remember for M, because I sometimes get confused that there's a second letter after M, where there isn't, same for corners. i hope you can understand this question



I ether use a separate image for lone letters or make a triplet


----------



## Berd (Jul 11, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> MBLD: What do you guys memo when you have a odd number odd targets for the last letter. For example: Memo for edges: EG CL PQ WO M. What do you remember for M, because I sometimes get confused that there's a second letter after M, where there isn't, same for corners. i hope you can understand this question [emoji14]


I always do a special review for single letters to make sure I have them. For me they're often swear words!


----------



## Berkmann18 (Jul 11, 2015)

[N]BLD: when you have a letter pair where you don't have a vivid and coherent image/word for it, do you switch language or just create a word for on the go ?


----------



## Renslay (Jul 11, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> MBLD: What do you guys memo when you have a odd number odd targets for the last letter. For example: Memo for edges: EG CL PQ WO M. What do you remember for M, because I sometimes get confused that there's a second letter after M, where there isn't, same for corners. i hope you can understand this question



Use the letter-pair MM?


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 11, 2015)

Thank you guys for your advice  I think I will use Renslay's idea


----------



## Iggy (Jul 11, 2015)

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1035&compid=69

Oh wow Mark Boyanowski is getting pretty good at BLD


----------



## Berd (Jul 11, 2015)

Iggy said:


> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1035&compid=69
> 
> Oh wow Mark Boyanowski is getting pretty good at BLD


Wow that multi is good!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 11, 2015)

Iggy said:


> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1035&compid=69
> 
> Oh wow Mark Boyanowski is getting pretty good at BLD


Haven't heard of him before  He's pretty good


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 16, 2015)

25.54 team BLD DNF off by a moo. apparently I can call.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jul 16, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> 25.54 team BLD DNF off by a moo. apparently I can call.



nope...


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 16, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> nope...



nope to what? im a better caller than you! at least it was almost a success and decently fast. with you calling we got like 40s DNFs.


----------



## Ollie (Jul 22, 2015)

I started a blog a long time ago with the hope of maintaining it with neuroscience and cubing related stuff, which sadly failed. 

Here is a new one that talks about my recent records but also discusses the results from a speedcubing research project I did for my final year at University. 

http://www.consolidata.co.uk/business/introductions-world-records-and-the-puzzles-of-data/

Enjoy


----------



## Berkmann18 (Jul 23, 2015)

Ollie said:


> I started a blog a long time ago with the hope of maintaining it with neuroscience and cubing related stuff, which sadly failed.
> 
> Here is a new one that talks about my recent records but also discusses the results from a speedcubing research project I did for my final year at University.
> 
> ...



How did your lecturers found it ?


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 23, 2015)

Tried this just now. Didn't get a success.
Do a 2/2 (or more) MBLD, but execute it alternatingly.
So you would do your first letter on cube 1, then the first letter on cube 2, then the second letter on cube 1 and so on.
Just a silly challenge


----------



## josh42732 (Jul 23, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Tried this just now. Didn't get a success.
> Do a 2/2 (or more) MBLD, but execute it alternatingly.
> So you would do your first letter on cube 1, then the first letter on cube 2, then the second letter on cube 1 and so on.
> Just a silly challenge [emoji14]


I guess that would be helpful for remembering and recalling different cubes for MBLD. I might try it later but I'm at a church conference right now


----------



## G2013 (Jul 24, 2015)

Anyone who speaks 2 or more than 2 languages: In which language do you memorize for any BLD? Or do you memorize in more than 1 language?

My native language is Spanish, and I speak English _quite well_. I also know some Italian, German, Esperanto [yes, that], and I know even less of some other languages, such as Danish, Turkish, French, Hebrew, etc. And I sometimes memorize in a mixture of lots of languages.

Does anyone do soomething similar?


----------



## Berkmann18 (Jul 24, 2015)

G2013 said:


> Anyone who speaks 2 or more than 2 languages: In which language do you memorize for any BLD? Or do you memorize in more than 1 language?
> 
> My native language is Spanish, and I speak English _quite well_. I also know some Italian, German, Esperanto [yes, that], and I know even less of some other languages, such as Danish, Turkish, French, Hebrew, etc. And I sometimes memorize in a mixture of lots of languages.
> 
> Does anyone do soomething similar?



I do speak more than two and I use English (native language) but sometimes when I have letter pairs which has a good word in either French or Spanish or even Hindi I use the language that is the more convenient even if I have a sentence in English with a french word. It all depends on my list of words corresponding to a particular letter pair and somehow the language I was currently using (to make the memo more coherent).


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 24, 2015)

G2013 said:


> Anyone who speaks 2 or more than 2 languages: In which language do you memorize for any BLD? Or do you memorize in more than 1 language?
> 
> My native language is Spanish, and I speak English _quite well_. I also know some Italian, German, Esperanto [yes, that], and I know even less of some other languages, such as Danish, Turkish, French, Hebrew, etc. And I sometimes memorize in a mixture of lots of languages.
> 
> Does anyone do soomething similar?


I use some Chinese in my memo
Not much but occasionally for hard pairs like XU


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 24, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> I use some Chinese in my memo
> Not much but occasionally for hard pairs like XU


For any Tekken players, here's a good one for XU: Xiaoyou.


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 24, 2015)

I use both finnish and english in my memo quite a lot


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 24, 2015)

I use mostly german with some english and french in it


----------



## Iggy (Jul 24, 2015)

I use english and a (very) little bit of malay


----------



## suushiemaniac (Jul 24, 2015)

For me it's ~80% German (native language) with English, French and Japanese for the rest. Like for super-stupid letter pairs


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Jul 24, 2015)

For 3BLD I use mostly German and Japanese, for MBLD I Memo my first 4 cubes in German, the next 4 in Japanese, the next in Spanish and the next in English.
After that I start by German again.


----------



## moralsh (Jul 24, 2015)

I memorize mostly spanish (my native language) but often mix other languages, mostly english. In multi I may memorize a whole cube or just edges or corners in english if the pairs fit better. I also sometimes memorize an english word in spanish like "Perro" for the letter pair DG (Dog).


----------



## G2013 (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks to everyone who replied 

I'll scramble a cube and I'll write my memo:

VL DM JR GX IQ C[A]

VeLa, DaMe JaRa. GX (gax, probably audio for this), IQ ca.

Translation: Sail, give me Jara. GaX, IQ approximately (from the abbreviation ca.)

Vela, dame Jara -> Spanish 
GX -> Nothing 
IQ ca. -> English

Weird stuff


----------



## obelisk477 (Jul 28, 2015)

What's the probability distribution for numbers of edge cycles in a random solve, excluding edge flips? What about corners?


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 28, 2015)

obelisk477 said:


> What's the probability distribution for numbers of edge cycles in a random solve, excluding edge flips? What about corners?



I'm very interested in this as well, but it is a difficult question and I am still on vacation for Worlds 

Edges one cycle:
Case 1: 12 cycle
11!/12!=1/12 probability

Case 2: 11 cycle and one solved piece (flipped or not doesn't matter)
12*10!/12!=1/11

Case 3: 10 cycle and two "solved" edges
(12C2)*9!/12!=1/20

Case 4: 9 cycle and three "solved"
12C3 * 8!/12!=1/54

Case 5: 8 cycle and four "solved"
12C4 * 7!/12!=1/192

Case 6: 7 cycle and five "solved"
1/((5!)*7)=1/840

Case 7: 6 cycle and six "solved"
1/(6!*6)=1/4320

Case 8: 5 cycle and 7 solved
1/(7!*5)=1/25200

Case 9: 4 cycle and 8 solved
1/(8!*4)=161280

Case 10: 3 cycle and 9 solved
1/(9!*3)=1088640

Case 11: 2 cycle and 10 solved
1/(10!*2)=1/7257600

Case 12: all "solved", but maybe many disoriented
1/12!=1/479001600

Probability of an edge one cycle is:
1/12+1/11+1/20+1/54+1/192+1/840+1/4320+1/25200+1/161280+1/1088640+1/7257600+1/479001600=103447/414720

This is approximately a 24.94% chance of an edge one cycle.

I leave you to do the corner one cycles the same way.

That gets the discussion started. I'll think on this some more after I get home. Interesting question.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 29, 2015)

What's the probability of getting no flipped/twisted pieces?


----------



## qqwref (Jul 29, 2015)

obelisk477 said:


> What's the probability distribution for numbers of edge cycles in a random solve, excluding edge flips? What about corners?


If you count 1-cycles (solved pieces) as a cycle, they follow the Stirling numbers of the first kind, so e.g. for 5 pieces you have 24 permutations with one cycle (i.e. a 5-cycle), 50 with two, 35 with three, 10 with four, and 1 with five (i.e. five one-cycles, or solved). I'm not sure how thiese numbers change when you don't count 1-cycles as cycles.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Aug 9, 2015)

[R2 U R' U' : [R D R', U2]]
Is this known? Found it yesterday, actually not bad. Fastest attempt so far is 1.36.
If there isn't an algDB type thing for BLD algs, there should be.


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 9, 2015)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> [R2 U R' U' : [R D R', U2]]
> Is this known? Found it yesterday, actually not bad. Fastest attempt so far is 1.36.
> If there isn't an algDB type thing for BLD algs, there should be.



Wow, that is quite nice. It took me some effort, but I was able to understand the setup into the 8 move case. I had to use viewpoint shifting to follow along. Did you see this setup into this case directly? Or did you have to use any techniques to be able to see that this setup would work?


----------



## the super cuber (Aug 9, 2015)

how much time did it take from using only m2/op or op/op to using only 3 style in 3bld for people here? i have been at it on off for about 9 months now and im about to finish edges and have already finished corners, im wondering is that slow or normal?


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Aug 10, 2015)

cmhardw said:


> Wow, that is quite nice. It took me some effort, but I was able to understand the setup into the 8 move case. I had to use viewpoint shifting to follow along. Did you see this setup into this case directly? Or did you have to use any techniques to be able to see that this setup would work?



I'm embarrassed actually. Every so often I've had a go at finding a nice setup for that case and didn't find much. I found that by looking through CubeExplorer solutions hoping for a nice, but not necessarily commutator-based solution. Once I spotted the nice alg, it was easy to find the structure.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 10, 2015)

I got a blindfold stuck in my 1x1 pls help


----------



## Torch (Aug 10, 2015)

I just had the letters SUREOK in my memo. Anyone else have their memo spell odd things at least 4 letters or longer?


----------



## Isaacattack (Aug 18, 2015)

I just had an idea! Has anyone ever done OH BLD?


----------



## Berd (Aug 18, 2015)

Isaacattack said:


> I just had an idea! Has anyone ever done OH BLD?


Lots of people. Ollie Frost used to have a video on his channel about it.


----------



## NeilH (Aug 18, 2015)

Isaacattack said:


> I just had an idea! Has anyone ever done OH BLD?



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KBMXUC1KxWU


----------



## asierrayk (Aug 19, 2015)

How do you solve the parity?
I memorize first corners and then edges, and execute first edges and then corners. And when there is parity I execute this algorithm [U'F2U,M2]
I am thinking to change my method of parity and maybe memorize changing UB edge with UL edge. Then I will always have even number of shots for edges and I will use OP for last corner in a parity solve.
Do you use this method?
Thank you


----------



## Berkmann18 (Aug 19, 2015)

I use [D' L2 D, M2] and I haven't fully tried that method of misplacing UB and UL as it would be a bit tough but it seems worth giving a try.


----------



## h2f (Aug 19, 2015)

asierrayk said:


> Do you use this method?
> Thank you



Noah Arturs says in his tutorial he uses it. I solve coners first and I switch UBL and UBR - after all i do M2 and T-perm.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 20, 2015)

Why am I so slow??? My memo is about 1:00, corner execution is 15 seconds, but I average 3:00. How to not pause so much using TuRBo?


----------



## h2f (Aug 20, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Why am I so slow??? My memo is about 1:00, corner execution is 15 seconds, but I average 3:00. How to not pause so much using TuRBo?



Practice.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 20, 2015)

h2f said:


> Practice.



well duh, but i did like 300 edges only solves with TuRBo and i still suk


----------



## h2f (Aug 20, 2015)

Oh, that's strange. I did use turbo a little but i didnt need many solves to be around 2:20 with memo over 1 minute. So - maybe you should do a break for a week or two?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 20, 2015)

h2f said:


> Oh, that's strange. I did use turbo a little but i didnt need many solves to be around 2:20 with memo over 1 minute. So - maybe you should do a break for a week or two?



lel breaks never work xD


----------



## h2f (Aug 20, 2015)

Maybe it wasnt enough long?


----------



## Gnad (Aug 21, 2015)

I'm having trouble choosing a good FU, BU and BD alg. What is the most widely used between these? 

FU

```
D M' U R2 U' M U R2 U' D' M2
D R’ M’ U R’ U’ M U R U’ R D’ M2
B’ M’ U’ R’ U M U’ R U B M2
U’ M U D2 F2 U M U’ F2 D2
U’ M’ U’ F2 U M U’ F2 U2
y' U' M U' R2 U M' U' R2 U2 y
x y U2 R2 U M U' R2 U M' U y' x' M2
x y' U M' U R2 U' M U R2 U2 y x' M2
U r U R' U' M U R U' R' U' M' U M U' M2
M’ U M U’ M2 U r U R’ U’ M U R U’ R’ U
```
BD

```
M2 D U R2 U' M' U R2 U' M D'
M2 D R' U R' U' M' U R U' M R D'
M2 B' U' R' U M' U' R U M B
D2 F2 U M' U' F2 D2 U' M' U
U2 F2 U M' U' F2 U M U
y’ U2 R2 U M U’ R2 U M’ U y
M2 x y U M U' R2 R U M' U' R2 U2 y' x'
M2 x y’ U2 R2 U’ M’ U R2 U’ M U' y x'
M2 U M’ U’ M U R U R’ U’ M’ U R U’ r’ U’
U R U R' U' M' U R U' r' U' M2 U M' U' M
```
BU

```
(U M')3 U M (U M')4
U R' U' l U' R U M2 U' R' U l' U R U'
B' R B U R2 U' M2 U R2 U' B' R' B
U B' R U' B M2 B' U R' B U'
B' U R' B U' M2 U B' R U' B
F' D R' F D' M2 D F' R D' F
```


----------



## tseitsei (Aug 21, 2015)

Just use some simple setup moves so you dont need mindless algs


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 21, 2015)

^this 

In case you need a tutorial, Gnad, have a look at Zane's advanced M2 video.


----------



## Berkmann18 (Aug 21, 2015)

I use the ones that Noah shows in his M2 tutorial.


----------



## Gnad (Aug 22, 2015)

What i need is algs to shoot to BU/FU/BD.
Simple setup moves 3-cycles for BU/FU/BD only works if the edge follows it is not on M slice. If both targets are on M slice, i think we need to learn around 10 3-cycles algs for 24 cases. I hope it's not what you mean.


----------



## tseitsei (Aug 22, 2015)

Gnad said:


> What i need is algs to shoot to BU/FU/BD.
> Simple setup moves 3-cycles for BU/FU/BD only works if the edge follows it is not on M slice. If both targets are on M slice, i think we need to learn around 10 3-cycles algs for 24 cases. I hope it's not what you mean.



I dont understand what you mean but I'll give you a few examles of what I mean and hope yiu understand it from there:

1) lets say your next 2 targets are UL and BU. Now you could solve with normal M2 and shoot to UL and then to FU and use a gazillion moves. BUT you could also just do U move and "change the targets" which now become UL-> UB and BU-> RU and now you can solve both edges in lnly 8 moves + 1 setup move (that U move you just did) M2 B' R B M2 B'R' B and then just undo setup by doing U'

2) Now lets give you targets FU and FL.
Now you can do setup move U again to change FU -> LU and just solve with M2 by shooting to LU (BL'B'M2BLB') and then to FL (U'L'UM2U'LU) And finally just do U' to undo the first setup move you did.
BUT you can do even better with this case by choosing setup moves L' U so you change FU-> LU and LU-> UB and now you can again solve both targets in 8 moves (BL'B'M2BLB'M2) and the undo setup moves U' L.

Hope this helps you to understand why you dont need algs for M2 and how uou can save many moves with simple 1-2 mlve setups  Thats the first step towards 3-style solving. As you improve you can add more and more of these "tricks" to your solves...


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 22, 2015)

Gnad said:


> What i need is algs to shoot to BU/FU/BD.
> Simple setup moves 3-cycles for BU/FU/BD only works if the edge follows it is not on M slice. If both targets are on M slice, i think we need to learn around 10 3-cycles algs for 24 cases. I hope it's not what you mean.



No, that's not quite what we mean. It is possible to shoot to two M slice targets in a row using advanced M2 (which is what tseitsei was talking about). I'll give you an example:

Setup: U' M U' M U2' M' U' M' U

You need to shoot to FU and then BU. With advanced M2, what you would do is do a U as a setup move, moving the two targets out of the M slice. This changes the targets FU and BU into the targets LU and RU, which you would solve like this:

U //setup move
x' U L' U' M2' U L U' x //shoot to LU (FU)
x' U' R U M2' U' R' U x //shoot to RU (BU)
U' //undo setup move

view at alg.cubing.net

I would recommend having a look at Zane's advanced M2 tutorial for a more detailed explanation, but that's the gist of it. It's really not that "advanced" - many people find it easier than normal M2. It's just a lot more efficient.

Edit:Wait. I see that Zane says that you can only use if one edge is outside of the M slice. Well, that's not necessarily true, and I hope my example shows that. My bad for not actually watching his tutorial.


----------



## verdito (Aug 26, 2015)

has someone tried Fisher cube bld?? i thought using comms, but there come cases i'm afraid of, like a misoriented edge in either U or D or flipping centers algs like Uperms


----------



## newtonbase (Aug 26, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> I dont understand what you mean but I'll give you a few examles of what I mean and hope yiu understand it from there:
> 
> 1) lets say your next 2 targets are UL and BU. Now you could solve with normal M2 and shoot to UL and then to FU and use a gazillion moves. BUT you could also just do U move and "change the targets" which now become UL-> UB and BU-> RU and now you can solve both edges in lnly 8 moves + 1 setup move (that U move you just did) M2 B' R B M2 B'R' B and then just undo setup by doing U'
> 
> ...



That's a very useful post. My M2 just got a little more advanced. Thanks.


----------



## Berkmann18 (Aug 26, 2015)

verdito said:


> has someone tried Fisher cube bld?? i thought using comms, but there come cases i'm afraid of, like a misoriented edge in either U or D or flipping centers algs like Uperms



A guy named Stefan H. which is TheSeppomania on YT.


----------



## joshsailscga (Aug 26, 2015)

Berkmann18 said:


> A guy named Stefan H. which is TheSeppomania on YT.



*Sebastian Hafner ftfy


----------



## Berkmann18 (Aug 26, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> *Sebastian Hafner ftfy



Oh yeah, my bad.


----------



## the super cuber (Aug 29, 2015)

any good comm for UBL to LUF to RUF? (corners)

i currently use the F set up to DBL and UFR and then the 5 move insertion one


----------



## tseitsei (Aug 29, 2015)

the super cuber said:


> any good comm for UBL to LUF to RUF? (corners)
> 
> i currently use the F set up to DBL and UFR and then the 5 move insertion one



I use R F' [U R U' : L2] F R'


----------



## the super cuber (Aug 29, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> I use R F' [U R U' : L2] F R'



cool, thanks


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 1, 2015)

Good tips for on forgetting memo? (4bld,5bld)
And when should I start learning comms? (Corners/edges/centers) because my accuracy on 3 and 4bld is quite bad, so comms would make it even worse (Avg 3bld: 1:30-1:40, 4bld 9:30)


----------



## tseitsei (Sep 1, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Good tips for on forgetting memo? (4bld,5bld)


Less visualization and memo faster. You'll also forget faster that way.



> And when should I start learning comms? (Corners/edges/centers) because my accuracy on 3 and 4bld is quite bad, so comms would make it even worse (Avg 3bld: 1:30-1:40, 4bld 9:30)



Start as soon as possible is always my advice. No point in spending time getting faster with inferior method if you can instead use that time to get faster with superior method...
It will MOMENTARILY slow down your improvement but I believe that in the long run it will be better for your times...


----------



## Renslay (Sep 3, 2015)

the super cuber said:


> any good comm for UBL to LUF to RUF? (corners)
> 
> i currently use the F set up to DBL and UFR and then the 5 move insertion one



B' R U2 R' B R B' U2 B R'
=
x' U' R F2 R' U R U' F2 U R' x'


----------



## Roman (Sep 3, 2015)

A question. Were there any comp ever with more than one round for 4BLD, 5BLD or MBLD?


----------



## Berd (Sep 3, 2015)

Roman said:


> A question. Were there any comp ever with more than one round for 4BLD, 5BLD or MBLD?


World's had different attempts, not multiple rounds tho.


----------



## Cale S (Sep 3, 2015)

Roman said:


> A question. Were there any comp ever with more than one round for 4BLD, 5BLD or MBLD?



Polish Nationals 2012 had two rounds of MBLD: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=PolishNationals2012&allResults=1#333mbf


----------



## Roman (Sep 3, 2015)

Cale S said:


> Polish Nationals 2012 had two rounds of MBLD: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=PolishNationals2012&allResults=1#333mbf



Oh, I'm not surprised. What about bigBLD? I'm pretty sure there weren't


----------



## the super cuber (Sep 8, 2015)

i have been trying to complete 3 style, but i still have some comms i cant find good solutions for. can you guys suggest good comms for these?

Edges-
(speffz letter scheme and DF buffer)

CB ( DF UF UR) for this comm i use the M D2 M' insertion one but its a bit slow for me
NW (DF RB DB) i use the M' U2 M insertion currently
NV (DF RB DR) 
SC (DF BD UF)
QI (DF BU FU)
MQ (DF RU BU)
XV (DF DL DR)

Corners (speffz letter scheme and UBL buffer)

UW
CX
XO
FH

thanks!


----------



## tseitsei (Sep 8, 2015)

I'll post what I use below.



the super cuber said:


> i have been trying to complete 3 style, but i still have some comms i cant find good solutions for. can you guys suggest good comms for these?
> 
> Edges-
> (speffz letter scheme and DF buffer)
> ...


----------



## the super cuber (Sep 10, 2015)

the super cuber said:


> i have been trying to complete 3 style, but i still have some comms i cant find good solutions for. can you guys suggest good comms for these?
> 
> Edges-
> (speffz letter scheme and DF buffer)
> ...



bump


----------



## Keroma12 (Sep 16, 2015)

I'm just going to put this here in case there are BLDers who don't ever check the software subforum 
Basically it's a tool which can be used to practice execution only, to practice memo only, or for postmortems in the event of a DNF (much improved and expanded from my original tool from a few months ago, in case you saw that one already).


----------



## josh42732 (Sep 18, 2015)

So I was thinking about how my new PB that I posted earlier in this post ^^^, and got to thinking how I never get to practice anymore. So, the Saturday afternoon, with all of my 3x3's and maybe 4x4's, I will try to BLD solve all of them. Not at once, but one by one and see how my success rates are. I will make a group of successes and a group of failures to see how I'm doing. This is a good way to check to see how I'm doing overall. Also, I will not be going for speed. I'll spend as much time needed to make sure i have the memo correct. I'll make a time lapse of it and post it on my YT channel, in case anybody wants to see how I did. Good idea? Bad idea? What do you think of it?


----------



## Berkmann18 (Sep 18, 2015)

Good idea.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 14, 2015)

what is the best buffer for edges and corners? atm I use the buffers from m2/op but before switching to 3style I wondered if there are "better" buffers. 
also, are advanced m2 cases also used in 3style, are they real comms?


----------



## h2f (Oct 14, 2015)

Yes, advanced M2 cases are comms. Jałocha said to me UF is better buffer than DF for comms. He suggested to switch turbo first.


----------



## tseitsei (Oct 17, 2015)

I dont know if it really matters what buffers you use... Maskow uses uf and (I think that) Kaijun uses df. Not sure about that tough... but I'm quite sure that any difference in buffer choices doesnt really affect your times significally (is that a correct word? I'm drunk and english is hard  )


----------



## joshsailscga (Oct 17, 2015)

Currently Chris Hardwick's world and continental rankings for 4BLD and 5BLD are identical.


----------



## mark49152 (Oct 17, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> also, are advanced m2 cases also used in 3style, are they real comms?


I started learning advanced M2 and it's OK, then I stumbled across the comms for the I and S stickers (speffz) on cubefreak. They are my new favourite thing . So nice to avoid the annoying algs for these cases!


----------



## josh42732 (Oct 25, 2015)

So I'm considering starting 5BLD soon. I've looked into something methods, and the easiest for me would seem to memo the + centers and midges, then memo like a normal 4BLD. Solve in that order as well. Is the + centers U2-able? (Idk if that's a word or not, but lets go with it Also, should I get any faster at 4BLD than I am now, or just go into it? I've seen a 30 minute 5BLD success, and I think that I can do it faster than that. 

Also, I realized today that my first 3BLD, MBLD, and 4BLD attempts were all successes, so I am hoping that my first 5BLD attempt will be a success as well.


----------



## Ollie (Oct 25, 2015)

josh42732 said:


> So I'm considering starting 5BLD soon. I've looked into something methods, and the easiest for me would seem to memo the + centers and midges, then memo like a normal 4BLD. Solve in that order as well. Is the + centers U2-able? (Idk if that's a word or not, but lets go with it Also, should I get any faster at 4BLD than I am now, or just go into it? I've seen a 30 minute 5BLD success, and I think that I can do it faster than that.
> 
> Also, I realized today that my first 3BLD, MBLD, and 4BLD attempts were all successes, so I am hoping that my first 5BLD attempt will be a success as well.



Yep, just have a go, don't worry about being x speed before you start 5BLD. Just make sure:

1. You have a plan for +-centers. They are U2-able, but it is also a good idea to start with commutators since you are still new to big BLD and haven't developed any particular habits or set method yet.
2. Memorize in whatever order you feel comfortable with, do whatever makes sense. For me:


Wings first - they are my fastest algs and were the hardest for me to memorize when I first started, so I left these at the end for a 'sprint finish'.
Midges
X-centers - because I memorized wings then centers for 4BLD, this was comfortable for me.
REVIEW
+-centers - the algs for me are fast and I found them easier to memorize than x-centers, so I memorize these with audio.
Corners - fast, center-safe comms, audio finish.

You might want to do centers first, then OP and M2 for 3x3x3 stage, since you don't have to worry about being center-safe.

3. Take your time, get the success first, improve later.

I found as well that practicing 5BLD improved my 4BLD a LOT, so don't worry about practicing 4BLD alongside. 

Good luck!


----------



## josh42732 (Oct 25, 2015)

Ollie said:


> Yep, just have a go, don't worry about being x speed before you start 5BLD. Just make sure:
> 
> 1. You have a plan for +-centers. They are U2-able, but it is also a good idea to start with commutators since you are still new to big BLD and haven't developed any particular habits or set method yet.
> 2. Memorize in whatever order you feel comfortable with, do whatever makes sense. For me:
> ...


Ok thanks Ollie! Any tips for learning comms or just scramble the cube, solve everything except + centers, then try to memo, then commutate the whole thing?
Also, I dont know comms for corners..... should I start learning them while 5BLDing? Or stick with OP? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ollie (Oct 25, 2015)

josh42732 said:


> Ok thanks Ollie! Any tips for learning comms or just scramble the cube, solve everything except + centers, then try to memo, then commutate the whole thing?
> Also, I dont know comms for corners..... should I start learning them while 5BLDing? Or stick with OP?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk



Probably stick with OP corners for now, if you get really serious about all BLD then you can pick up some basic comms later on.

As for practicing comms, you don't need to solve the whole cube, that just wastes time. I don't know if you know comms for x-centers, but the principle is the same. Try solving just +-centers by setting up to one of these comms:

M' U M (u) M' U' M (u') // Insert the buffer piece into the correct position, then solve, then the interchange for the second center piece.

M' U M (u2) M' U' M (u2) // A similar alg for opposite center targets

U r2 U' (M') U r2 U' (M) // A slightly different case for opposite centers that you might prefer.

y' M u M' (U) M u' M' (U') // A case for solving L2C, by cycling the last piece with an already solved buffer piece.

See if Noah has example solves for centers on his YT channel (I don't know if he has one off the top of my head, but I think he does).


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Oct 25, 2015)

Ollie said:


> Wings first - they are my fastest algs and were the hardest for me to memorize when I first started, so I left these at the end for a 'sprint finish'.
> Midges
> X-centers - because I memorized wings then centers for 4BLD, this was comfortable for me.
> REVIEW
> ...



I've always wondered: By memorising +-centers and corners with audio (X-centers and corners for 4BLD), do you make sentences of those centers or just pure letter pairs?
Because pure audio letter pairs for ~32 pieces seem just insane for me


----------



## josh42732 (Oct 26, 2015)

Ollie said:


> Yep, just have a go, don't worry about being x speed before you start 5BLD. Just make sure:
> 
> 1. You have a plan for +-centers. They are U2-able, but it is also a good idea to start with commutators since you are still new to big BLD and haven't developed any particular habits or set method yet.
> 2. Memorize in whatever order you feel comfortable with, do whatever makes sense. For me:
> ...


I am actually going to hold off starting 5BLD until I have done a 2-4BLD relay to make sure I can memo that much info. Will try to post updates on how it's going a 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Oct 26, 2015)

R' F R' F2 r U' r' F2 (R2 R') U' R U' R' U2 R

lol, could be useful? Found by accident when I was messing around recently.


----------



## Ollie (Dec 5, 2015)

I have noticed that the 3style algs in my signature resources are a little out of date. Is anyone interested in me updating them? Since it will take quite a bit of work, I will only do it if people actually read them, which I have no idea if people do.


----------



## h2f (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm intrested in your algs.


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Dec 5, 2015)

Ollie said:


> I have noticed that the 3style algs in my signature resources are a little out of date. Is anyone interested in me updating them? Since it will take quite a bit of work, I will only do it if people actually read them, which I have no idea if people do.



I would be interested in them, as I have DF buffer and I'm interested if I can do my cycles faster


----------



## mark49152 (Dec 5, 2015)

@Ollie: I looked through them recently and would be interested in any updates.


----------



## sanket1997 (Dec 11, 2015)

can anyone tell me which method to use to solve blindfold...sub 2min or sub 1 min


----------



## Sadiq (Dec 11, 2015)

I am struggling to learn 3BLD corner memorization. I get confused, are there any tips for me. My brain is fried from tying to lean the corners using letters.


----------



## shadowslice e (Dec 11, 2015)

Sadiq said:


> I am struggling to learn 3BLD corner memorization. I get confused, are there any tips for me. My brain is fried from tying to lean the corners using letters.



I just use speffz and then create sentences out of pairs. It helps to just memorise the first letter of each face (all vowels for the first three and last face) the other ones are M and Q


----------



## JemFish (Dec 13, 2015)

I finally got a real blindfold, after doing BLD for a year with a mouth cover thing as a substitute.


----------



## josh42732 (Dec 13, 2015)

JemFish said:


> I finally got a real blindfold, after doing BLD for a year with a mouth cover thing as a substitute.


Where did you get it? Because I have been using a hoodie worn backwards and cant seem to find one

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## youSurname (Dec 13, 2015)

Just go and fly on any plane


----------



## JemFish (Dec 14, 2015)

josh42732 said:


> Where did you get it? Because I have been using a hoodie worn backwards and cant seem to find one
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk




I got it in a random store in Hong Kong.


----------



## Roman (Dec 14, 2015)

Ollie said:


> I have noticed that the 3style algs in my signature resources are a little out of date. Is anyone interested in me updating them? Since it will take quite a bit of work, I will only do it if people actually read them, which I have no idea if people do.



Please do it. I always share your algs with people who ask "what should I learn next after M2/r2?"


----------



## josh42732 (Dec 21, 2015)

About to attempt a 2-4 BLD relay. Any last minute advice or execution/solve order tips?


----------



## Berd (Dec 21, 2015)

josh42732 said:


> About to attempt a 2-4 BLD relay. Any last minute advice or execution/solve order tips?


Memo the 4bld first!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 21, 2015)

Berd said:


> Memo the 4bld first!



why? wouldnt it be better to memo 3-4-2 execute 2-4-3?


----------



## Ollie (Dec 21, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> why? wouldnt it be better to memo 3-4-2 execute 2-4-3?



Depends how fast you are. For example, I memo 3-2-4 and execute 4-3-2, but only because I'm good at 4bld. Josh doesn't seem too bad at bld, so probably recommend memo 4-2-3 and then execute 3-2-4.


----------



## josh42732 (Dec 21, 2015)

Ollie said:


> Depends how fast you are. For example, I memo 3-2-4 and execute 4-3-2, but only because I'm good at 4bld. Josh doesn't seem too bad at bld, so probably recommend memo 4-2-3 and then execute 3-2-4.



Lol I memoed 4-3-2 and executed 2-3-4 so 2 and 3 were both in short term. That's probably a better idea though. I'll do that next time.


----------



## Ollie (Dec 21, 2015)

josh42732 said:


> Lol I memoed 4-3-2 and executed 2-3-4 so 2 and 3 were both in short term. That's probably a better idea though. I'll do that next time.



Haha, whatever you did worked, so probably no need to switch. If that's comfortable for you, then stick with it. Change things around later when you're faster, brah


----------



## josh42732 (Dec 21, 2015)

Ollie said:


> Haha, whatever you did worked, so probably no need to switch. If that's comfortable for you, then stick with it. Change things around later when you're faster, brah



aight fam.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 25, 2015)

Is it normal that my multiBLD PB is twice the highest number of successful 3BLDs I've done in a row?


----------



## Cale S (Dec 27, 2015)

Out of the top 12 in 4BLD, 10 of them were done on the last attempt


----------



## josh42732 (Dec 30, 2015)

What is your guys' (is that even a word??) order for 5BLD? I'm doing some practice right now, and what I'm doing is I'm scrambling the cube and then say memo corners and solve them last. Then I memo wings, then solve wings. Then memo midges, then solve midges. Then memo X-centers, then solve X-centers. Finally, memo and solve + centers, but I don't know what order I should be doing them in. Any tips for practice sake? I'm working on using comms for the centers. Also, what's a good parity alg for midges and wings? Is the wings alg the same as 4BLD? Also, what about corner parity?


----------



## Cale S (Dec 30, 2015)

josh42732 said:


> What is your guys's (is that even a word??) order for 5BLD? I'm doing some practice right now, and what I'm doing is I'm scrambling the cube and then say memo corners and solve them last. Then I memo wings, then solve wings. Then memo midges, then solve midges. Then memo X-centers, then solve X-centers. Finally, memo and solve + centers, but I don't know what order I should be doing them in. Any tips for practice sake? I'm working on using comms for the centers. Also, what's a good parity alg for midges and wings? Is the wings alg the same as 4BLD? Also, what about corner parity?



I use:
memo +centers, wings, midges, corners, xcenters
execute xcenters, +centers, wings, midges, corners

wing parity: l' U2 l' U2 F2 l' F2 r U2 r' U2 l2
midge/corner parity: U' F2 U M2 U' F2 U M2 then U2 R U R' U' Rw2 F2 U2 r2 U2 F2 Rw2 U R U' R' U2


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Dec 30, 2015)

josh42732 said:


> guys's (is that even a word??)



guys'


----------



## josh42732 (Dec 30, 2015)

Cale S said:


> I use:
> memo +centers, wings, midges, corners, xcenters
> execute xcenters, +centers, wings, midges, corners
> 
> ...



I like that order. Also, would D' L2 D M2 D' L2 D work instead of your version for midge/corner parity? Because that's what I do for 3x3. 
Also, I might execute corners after centers are done because that's what I do for 4BLD.


----------



## Cale S (Dec 30, 2015)

josh42732 said:


> I like that order. Also, would D' L2 D M2 D' L2 D work instead of your version for midge/corner parity? Because that's what I do for 3x3.
> Also, I might execute corners after centers are done because that's what I do for 4BLD.



That alg also works (and it's what I started with) but D and L moves are awkward on 5x5


----------



## mark49152 (Dec 30, 2015)

josh42732 said:


> I like that order. Also, would D' L2 D M2 D' L2 D work instead of your version for midge/corner parity?


Yes it works, and also you can fix wings after the M2 to save having to do setups again later. After M2, start the above wing alg at the F2.


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 30, 2015)

My order is basically: 
Memo everything that is not in 4BLD so
1. Memo + centers
2. Memo midges
Do a normal 4 BLD so
3. Memo x centers
4. Memo wings
5. Memo corners
6. Execute corners
7. Execute wings
8.Execute x centers
Execute everything not in 4BLD and fix parities
9. Execute + centers
10. Execute midges
11. Fix parities

For wing parity I use several K4 LL algs that swap 2 wings
For corner/midge parity I leave DF and UB midges and UBL and UBR corners swapped and do: F2 (Rw2 F2 U2 r2 U2 F2 Rw2) y (T-PERM) L2


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 10, 2016)

Where can I find a list of 3-style edge comms for UF buffer?


----------



## ottozing (Jan 10, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Where can I find a list of 3-style edge comms for UF buffer?



https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?47629-3BLD-Buffer-(Commutator)


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jan 18, 2016)

I won't be working this out any time soon, but I've got some vague ideas for sq1BLD. It's something kinda similar to what Mike Hughey did, but maybe it could be made much easier? I found this one by accident ages ago when messing around with PCS.
/-3-3/0-1/22/-10/22/-2-1/-1-1/32


----------



## Hari (Jan 28, 2016)

Can someone explain how these commutators work?
R2 U R2' D R2 D' R2' U' R2 D R2' D'
r2 D r2' D r2 U' r2' U' r2 U r2' D'


----------



## Cale S (Jan 28, 2016)

Hari said:


> Can someone explain how these commutators work?
> R2 U R2' D R2 D' R2' U' R2 D R2' D'
> r2 D r2' D r2 U' r2' U' r2 U r2' D'



first one is [R2 U: [R2 D R2 D' R2, U']]
2 move setup to comm, cancel 4 moves

2nd can be written without wide moves as L2 U L2 D L2 D' L2 U' L2 D L2 D' which is just 
[L2 U: [L2 D L2 D' L2, U']]


----------



## Hari (Jan 29, 2016)

Cale S said:


> first one is [R2 U: [R2 D R2 D' R2, U']]
> 2 move setup to comm, cancel 4 moves
> 
> 2nd can be written without wide moves as L2 U L2 D L2 D' L2 U' L2 D L2 D' which is just
> [L2 U: [L2 D L2 D' L2, U']]



Thanks :tu


----------



## willtri4 (Feb 2, 2016)

I've started learning 3-style corners!


----------



## Ben Wak (Feb 2, 2016)

What method should I learn first


----------



## SweetSolver (Feb 2, 2016)

alliance cubing said:


> What method should I learn first



M2/OP is probably the best option. I went with OP/OP to begin with however learning M2 from the start should make things easier in future for you.


----------



## Cale S (Feb 2, 2016)

What should you do if you notice duplicate scrambles in an official MBLD attempt? I remember a few people saying this happened at Nationals and I have no idea what I would do in that situation


----------



## the super cuber (Feb 2, 2016)

Cale S said:


> What should you do if you notice duplicate scrambles in an official MBLD attempt? I remember a few people saying this happened at Nationals and I have no idea what I would do in that situation



I have had this happen to me like 3 times officially 

All times I called the delegate and got one of the cubes re scrambled during the attempt itself


----------



## CyanSandwich (Feb 2, 2016)

Cale S said:


> What should you do if you notice duplicate scrambles in an official MBLD attempt? I remember a few people saying this happened at Nationals and I have no idea what I would do in that situation


I've always been paranoid about that, but it's never happened. I guess what Shivam said is the best bet.


----------



## josh42732 (Feb 3, 2016)

How many letter pairs are in + centers on average? I just got back into 5BLD (mostly because of how terrible my aochuang is but just got a yuxin today) and was thinking about a new journey for the + centers. Or could I just do my normal center journey twice and have a distinct difference between X and +? Like one of them think red and the other one think blue and everything I memo is either red or blue or something like that. Also, is midges just the same amount as edges for 3BLD? I audio memo for edges for 3BLD then solve them first so I was thinking I could just do that.


----------



## Cale S (Feb 3, 2016)

josh42732 said:


> How many letter pairs are in + centers on average? I just got back into 5BLD (mostly because of how terrible my aochuang is but just got a yuxin today) and was thinking about a new journey for the + centers. Or could I just do my normal center journey twice and have a distinct difference between X and +? Like one of them think red and the other one think blue and everything I memo is either red or blue or something like that. Also, is midges just the same amount as edges for 3BLD? I audio memo for edges for 3BLD then solve them first so I was thinking I could just do that.



Midges are the same as 3x3 edges, I think centers are about 10 letter pairs each on average.


----------



## Roman (Feb 5, 2016)

Cale S said:


> What should you do if you notice duplicate scrambles in an official MBLD attempt? I remember a few people saying this happened at Nationals and I have no idea what I would do in that situation



I am ashamed to admit it, but when I got this for the first time I pretended everything is OK and kept on memorizng other cubes. Eventually I ended up having both cubes DNFed the same way (lol), and then I told the delegate. 
He said that if I happen to notice the duplicate early enough, I should tell my judge to call someone to re-scramble it.


----------



## Hssandwich (Feb 13, 2016)

Any tips for 4BLD? I just filmed a solve, but unfortunately deleted the footage, the splits were:
Centre memo: 1:10
Corner memo + review both: 31
Wing memo + review all: 2:04
Total memo time: ~3:45
Wing execution: 1:24
Centre execution: 1:59
Corner execution: 32
Total time: 7:40
Sadly, the solve was a DNF by 3 centres, I don't know why, but does anyone have any advice on what to improve on? Method is U2/r2/OP


----------



## Ollie (Feb 13, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> Any tips for 4BLD? I just filmed a solve, but unfortunately deleted the footage, the splits were:
> Centre memo: 1:10
> Corner memo + review both: 31
> Wing memo + review all: 2:04
> ...



Sure!

I think your splits are fairly normal and they can all be improved with just more practice. You'll become faster at searching for pieces and you will become more comfortable with your memory method and hold onto images for longer. 

General tips:
# Work on center execution. If you are using U2, then you will be using a lot of moves, so drill your algs as much as possible as you can get it to be a bit of a brain-dead process. 
# Learn a few simple commutator cases for awkward U2 cases. 8-10 moves for an easy-to-see commutator case against 14-18 moves. Here are some goodies: [U r2 U', l'], [l', U r' U'].
# Perhaps learn some easy advanced M2 cases. For example, instead of doing 9 moves to solve RBd or LBu, do a B or B' setup to easy r2 case.
# Practice


----------



## Hari (Feb 21, 2016)

A better alg for UBL-BUR-LUF? I use R' F to the pure 8 mover.


----------



## Ollie (Feb 21, 2016)

Hari said:


> I use R' F to the pure 8 mover.



There is a 10-mover with no rotations: F R' U2 R F' R' F U2 F' R, but I prefer your alg.

Edit: inverse that.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Feb 21, 2016)

Hari said:


> A better alg for UBL-BUR-LUF? I use R' F to the pure 8 mover.



I currently use [R2 U R' U : [R D R', U2]]


----------



## ottozing (Mar 26, 2016)

So I came across this video tonight because I'm getting into a bad habit of reading up on BLD stuff when I could be practicing  (Check out the way he solves corners doeeee). However, I think I've as a result come across something that may potentially be a better system for how I solve 3BLD sometimes, and definitely better for multi when it comes up.

Right now my system for 3BLD is pretty much identical to Noah's (corners with image, use of "good" and "bad" flips for twisted corners, switching UB and UL during edge memo if I have parity etc). With this idea I stumbled upon, I can very easily make solves with parity and one twisted corner outside of the buffer more efficient in the execution stage, but not necessarily better in the memo phase as I can memo "good" or "bad" faster than new letters. Still, here's an example of how I would make such solves better, using my official 38 scramble (See thread for original reconstruction to compare).



Spoiler: yay



B2 L' R B2 D2 L2 U2 L2 B R2 F' U R' F' D' R' U' F2 L' Fw' Uw'

Memo:

Corners: BirDo is UTterly InKy whilst Nuzzling 
Edges: WFIN ADPA KERY

x y2
L' u M' u2 M' u L
[z' ; [M' , U R U']
[M2 , R U R' U']
[U' L U , M2]
[U' R2 U , M']
[D' , M' U' M]

x R2' D2 R U2 R' D2 R U2 R x'
z x' R2 D2 R' U2 R D2 R' U2 R' x z'
[F L2 F' , R]
D' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R



All I did was continue memoing after my last "real" target to the twisted corner and choose a sticker that was interchangeable with the previous piece. When the previous piece is a polar opposite however, you would choose a sticker interchangeable with the buffer, because one of the two interchanges is always possible. 

In doing this, ~100% of the time you'll replace an OP corner target>corner twist alg with an easy comm>OP target, and also eliminate having to memo a twisted corner which is nice if you don't have a good system for memoing them. Unfortunately, I have a system for memoing all types of twisted pieces that works really well for me with little added info to my memo, so I'm unsure if I'll pick this new technique up or not.


----------



## Tao Yu (Mar 26, 2016)

ottozing said:


> So I came across this video tonight because I'm getting into a bad habit of reading up on BLD stuff when I could be practicing  (Check out the way he solves corners doeeee). However, I think I've as a result come across something that may potentially be a better system for how I solve 3BLD sometimes, and definitely better for multi when it comes up.
> 
> Right now my system for 3BLD is pretty much identical to Noah's (corners with image, use of "good" and "bad" flips for twisted corners, switching UB and UL during edge memo if I have parity etc). With this idea I stumbled upon, I can very easily make solves with parity and one twisted corner outside of the buffer more efficient in the execution stage, but not necessarily better in the memo phase as I can memo "good" or "bad" faster than new letters. Still, here's an example of how I would make such solves better, using my official 38 scramble (See thread for original reconstruction to compare).
> 
> ...



I use this. I remember the corner as an extra letter. I actually like that it allows me to have an even number of targets in my memo, because I'm bad at remembering single letters. I just remember that I have parity so that I don't forget to do the OP target at the end. 

I always choose the sticker of the twisted corner with white/yellow to shoot to first, because it requires less thinking and I'm happy enough with most of my comms. Choosing the best sticker is probably better in the long run though. 

If you can remember the twisted corner with a different method, you should still be able to figure out how to use this method during solves though right? You just need to figure out whether the corner needs to go clockwise or anticlockwise. Can probably be done with practise.


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Apr 2, 2016)

The reason I have never completed 3BLD is cycles. My memory is fine, but I absolutely hate memorizing cycles, mostly edges. If I can get over this, I should be able to do it no problem. Any solution or suggestion or whatever is appreciated, thanks


----------



## Berd (Apr 2, 2016)

wir3sandfir3s said:


> The reason I have never completed 3BLD is cycles. My memory is fine, but I absolutely hate memorizing cycles, mostly edges. If I can get over this, I should be able to do it no problem. Any solution or suggestion or whatever is appreciated, thanks


Put your fingers on targets you've already covered!


----------



## Altha (Apr 3, 2016)

So I'm just starting to learn edge comms (DF) for 3 style and I'm trying to decide how I'm most going to execute the M moves (not M' just M)
I've experimented with my thumb, my index and pushing back with my ring finger.
So for instance, M' (U L2 U') M (U L2 U'), how would you guys execute this comm?
(btw I use lefty for pretty much all M moves)


----------



## Hssandwich (Apr 3, 2016)

I got a few official successes yesterday, one of which had 3 flipped edges and 3 twisted corners lol. Time was 1:41


----------



## obelisk477 (Apr 4, 2016)

Do you ever have trouble memoing when you're actually solving in one of the rooms that you use for journey memo?


----------



## Cale S (Apr 4, 2016)

obelisk477 said:


> Do you ever have trouble memoing when you're actually solving in one of the rooms that you use for journey memo?



I have the opposite, visualizing my home doing official MBLDs is hard

My 5BLD "rooms" are just directions relative to me so that's basically being entirely surrounded by the memo rooms


----------



## oneshot (Apr 8, 2016)

I'm having trouble being able to figure out when I'm "done" memorizing. I really only have trouble with edges. I run out of fingers to touch the ones I've memo'd already. Does it just come with time? Or is there a method?


----------



## moralsh (Apr 8, 2016)

just count, in 3BLD edges you have to solve 11 targets (- solved or twisted edges) + #cycle breaks. It'll be automatic with time


----------



## the super cuber (Apr 14, 2016)

Just saw that I'm the top most ranked person in the world in mbld (wr7) without a single n/n (all cubes solved) official attempt 

maybe it's due to the fact that I usually push the number of cubes I can do to the max while competing.
Only me and Tim Wong are in top 10 with this.


----------



## Neilggghhhjjj (Apr 14, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> Just saw that I'm the top most ranked person in the world in mbld (wr7) without a single n/n (all cubes solved) official attempt
> 
> maybe it's due to the fact that I usually push the number of cubes I can do to the max while competing.
> Only me and Tim Wong are in top 10 with this.


GJ i wish i could do mbld i only do 3bld


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 14, 2016)

Neilggghhhjjj said:


> GJ i wish i could do mbld i only do 3bld


When you can do a 3bld you can also do mbld, just don't be afraid


----------



## Neilggghhhjjj (Apr 14, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> When you can do a 3bld you can also do mbld, just don't be afraid


success rate 1/10


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 15, 2016)

What goes through the head of someone during a 10 second memo? Are you tracing cycles linearly or seeing the whole cube? Are you thinking of letters or going directly from sticker patterns to images? What were the main things that helped you get fast?


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 15, 2016)

Altha said:


> So I'm just starting to learn edge comms (DF) for 3 style and I'm trying to decide how I'm most going to execute the M moves (not M' just M)
> I've experimented with my thumb, my index and pushing back with my ring finger.
> So for instance, M' (U L2 U') M (U L2 U'), how would you guys execute this comm?
> (btw I use lefty for pretty much all M moves)



If you use lefty for all your M moves, use right for as many of your U moves as you can (even push U' with your right finger if you can). As for doing M itself, take a page from us Rouxers (who use M all the time). Push up with your ring finger, and use your left hand pulling down the other side of the cube to help. This takes quite a bit of practice to get good at, but it's worth the effort.


----------



## the super cuber (Apr 15, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> What goes through the head of someone during a 10 second memo? Are you tracing cycles linearly or seeing the whole cube? Are you thinking of letters or going directly from sticker patterns to images? What were the main things that helped you get fast?



I usually memo in 10-12 sec so I think I can answer your question,

What goes through my mind is the letters of my memo, saying then in my head while simultaneously tracing to find the next letter, and simultaneously coming up with images and memorising them as well. 

I this this is what most people do whether their memo is 10 sec or 2 min, the only difference is speed. 

As for 'sticker patterns', I don't think I do that. When I see a piece on the cube, I do the following:

1) see which coloured piece it is. 
2) what letter in my scheme is associated with that piece (for example - G)
3) I instantly go to the place where G is on my cube
4) I see which coloured piece is there on The G spot 
5) repeat

The associations of colour to letter to location is automatic now, so takes minimal time, and I don't even think about it. 
The only thing I'm thinking about is making a sentence out of my memo (for corners) and making a rough Audio sentence for edges. 

As for what helped me get to 10 sec memo, it was mostly Practice, and by practice I don't mean doing solves over and over again, but targeting my weaknesses and improving on them, learning new techniques, and a lot of normal solves to bring all of that together. The main thing is using a good system and being persistent. Do see Noah Arthur's Vids on memo on cubing world, they are a great resource too


----------



## Neilggghhhjjj (Apr 15, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> I usually memo in 10-12 sec so I think I can answer your question,
> 
> What goes through my mind is the letters of my memo, saying then in my head while simultaneously tracing to find the next letter, and simultaneously coming up with images and memorising them as well.
> 
> ...


wow thanks


----------



## Cale S (Apr 16, 2016)

At KCubing Spring the first 3BLD scramble I got had 4 twisted corners, corner memo was US VG WF CM JN B

time was 1:00.05


----------



## kamilprzyb (Apr 16, 2016)

Cale S said:


> At KCubing Spring the first 3BLD scramble I got had 4 twisted corners, corner memo was US VG WF CM JN B
> 
> time was 1:00.05



I once gave friend a cube to scramble for me to do bld, somehow there were 8 twisted corners
weirdest scramble I ever had


----------



## Hssandwich (Apr 16, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> I got a few official successes yesterday, one of which had 4 flipped edges and 4 twisted corners lol. Time was 1:41


Bruh


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 17, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> I usually memo in 10-12 sec so I think I can answer your question


Thanks for the helpful reply. What you describe sounds no different than what I do already, except it takes me 40-60 seconds rather than 10-12. I'm getting slightly faster with practice, but improvement is slow and I can't imagine ever doing it in a quarter of the time!


----------



## Neilggghhhjjj (Apr 18, 2016)

i barely ever get a success in 3bld. any success tips?


----------



## SweetSolver (Apr 18, 2016)

Neilggghhhjjj said:


> i barely ever get a success in 3bld. any success tips?


It's a bit hard to provide tips if you don't explain what you're having trouble with in particular. However, try do a few sighted solves, and when you're comfortable, do a 3BLD attempt with slow and safe memo. This should help with ensuring that your memo is correct, as you should probably focus on success rate at the moment rather than speed. I assume you know what you're doing in terms of execution as you said you 'barely' get successful solves.


----------



## Neilggghhhjjj (Apr 18, 2016)

SweetSolver said:


> It's a bit hard to provide tips if you don't explain what you're having trouble with in particular. However, try do a few sighted solves, and when you're comfortable, do a 3BLD attempt with slow and safe memo. This should help with ensuring that your memo is correct, as you should probably focus on success rate at the moment rather than speed. I assume you know what you're doing in terms of execution as you said you 'barely' get successful solves.


ya i know the method well (m2 op) but sighted solves will probably help. ty for helping


----------



## RhysC (Apr 20, 2016)

Ah, there's nothing like the feeling of doing a BLD solve in public and getting 3 twisted corners and 3 edge buffer cylces


----------



## SweetSolver (Apr 20, 2016)

RhysC said:


> Ah, there's nothing like the feeling of doing a BLD solve in public and getting 3 twisted corners and 3 edge buffer cylces


Haha yeah it always seems to work out that way, did you still manage to solve it?


----------



## RhysC (Apr 20, 2016)

SweetSolver said:


> Haha yeah it always seems to work out that way, did you still manage to solve it?



Nope I just gave up when I realised the memo was going to be 24+ letters, I really cbf doing a scramble that annoying lol


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Apr 21, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> I usually memo in 10-12 sec so I think I can answer your question,
> 
> What goes through my mind is the letters of my memo, saying then in my head while simultaneously tracing to find the next letter, and simultaneously coming up with images and memorising them as well.


Do you go straight from letter pairs to images? I memorise in 20-40s and I always whisper the words of my memo and then, maybe that's dumb and a waste of time  It also may be the reason why I forget it, because sometimes I just say it and forget to visualise it  I will try that, that's a good idea to speed up my memo....


----------



## the super cuber (Apr 22, 2016)

MatejMuzatko said:


> Do you go straight from letter pairs to images? I memorise in 20-40s and I always whisper the words of my memo and then, maybe that's dumb and a waste of time  It also may be the reason why I forget it, because sometimes I just say it and forget to visualise it  I will try that, that's a good idea to speed up my memo....



yeah pretty much, when i see the colors, my mind automatically figures out the letter pair and the word for that case, which i make into an image  whispering is fine, i also speak my memo but inside my head


----------



## Kharmalicious (Apr 27, 2016)

Guys, i'd really appreciate your feedbacks on my own Rubik's Cube project.
Its purpose is to introduce the Pochmann's M2R2 method to newbies and let them get familiar with notation and solving process (not the memo though).

There is a "tutorial" (which is more like a cheatsheet) with all that's needed to understand how the method works and how to use it.
Being a developer, I've also open sourced the tool to visualize the cube and play with it using standard notation for patterns.

Here are the links:
Rubik Blindfold tutorial
RubikHelper tool
RubikHelper github project (for those of you who have dev background and wants to know more and/or contribute to the project)

Please note that what's stated in the tutorial foresee the resolution actually watching the cube (ie. not blind folded).
It's still a work in progress and I'm aware that there is much more to enhance them... so please, don't be thrifty


----------



## Roman (May 6, 2016)

I won a curvy copter cube recently and thought if it can be solved blindfolded just for fun. No problems with deltas (triangle centers) and corners, there are threecycles for them, but the middle edges makes it nearly impossible for the blindsolve. A single 180deg turn swaps two pairs of deltas, swaps two corners and flips an edge, so you have to track a LOT of pieces in case you prefer to flip them manually in the beginning of a solve. One thing I found is you can flip 4 edges on one face to make things easier (like boil down three flipped edges to one):
*(M S)x3* // this does x-perm + 4 flipped edges; M = LR, S = FB
*(M B M) (S R S) (M F B M) (S R S) (M F M)* // this cancels an x-perm
That's it.
I know it's unlikely that someone will give a constructive answer, but still... Can anyone figure out how it can be done?


----------



## unsolved (May 7, 2016)

Roman said:


> I won a curvy copter cube recently



Can you send a picture of it Roman?


----------



## Hssandwich (May 7, 2016)

unsolved said:


> Can you send a picture of it Roman?


----------



## unsolved (May 7, 2016)

I meant the picture of the position Roman has that he is looking for the solution to at present.


----------



## Roman (May 8, 2016)

unsolved said:


> I meant the picture of the position Roman has that he is looking for the solution to at present.



First of all, I was looking for a case when just two edges are flipped, but I guess it's impossible. Then I need an algorithm that flips one edge and changes minimum other elements, as long as it's not just a single 180deg turn...


----------



## unsolved (May 9, 2016)

Roman said:


> First of all, I was looking for a case when just two edges are flipped, but I guess it's impossible. Then I need an algorithm that flips one edge and changes minimum other elements, as long as it's not just a single 180deg turn...



For the time being, I am not sure how to code it. If it is something you are seriously interested in, give me some more details, and I'll give it a try.


----------



## mark49152 (May 10, 2016)

Can ksolve cope with curvy copter? Just curious, I don't intend to try it myself


----------



## Daniel Lin (May 10, 2016)

Roman said:


> First of all, I was looking for a case when just two edges are flipped, but I guess it's impossible. Then I need an algorithm that flips one edge and changes minimum other elements, as long as it's not just a single 180deg turn...


Left jumble right jumble F
flips one edge and swaps 2 corners

there must be an alg that flips two edges, but I cant find a good one


----------



## Daniel Lin (May 10, 2016)

Roman said:


> Can anyone figure out how it can be done?


This is not the most efficient way, but here you go 
So do the setup move, flip the edge you want to flip, undo the setup move
when two or four edges are flipped, do an alg. I know it is possible to flip 2 edges

Piece notation
(speffz) Setup moves
UF(C) L R
DF(U) x' R L x' R L
DB(W) B x' R L
UB(A) x' R L B R L
UR(B) z' B R F z B
BR(T) z R F L x' L
DR(V) z' L F x' B R
FR(J) B z' B R z L F
UL(D) mirror of UR(B)
BL(R) mirror of BR(T)
DL(X) mirror of DR(V)
FL(L) mirror of FR(J)


----------



## Daniel Lin (May 16, 2016)

seriously had the worst scramble of my life 
D2 B' D2 B2 R2 F R2 B' L2 R2 B' D B F L' U F' L' D2 R' B2
everybody should try this scramble 

I got 1:26.05 but it was a DNF by 2 edges


----------



## CyanSandwich (May 24, 2016)

Any good algs for double parity in 4BLD?

By which I mean swapping UBL-UBR, and DF-UB

Edit: Actually, I might be switching to UFr buffer for wings.
So an alg for UBL-UBR and UFr->(whatever produces a good alg)?


----------



## ottozing (May 24, 2016)

CyanSandwich said:


> Any good algs for double parity in 4BLD?
> 
> By which I mean swapping UBL-UBR, and DF-UB
> 
> ...



Could always try L Rw2 B2 Rw' U2 Rw' U2 x' U2 Rw' U2 Rw U2 Rw' U2 Rw2 U2 x U2 L', although it does slightly different pieces


----------



## CyanSandwich (May 24, 2016)

ottozing said:


> Could always try L Rw2 B2 Rw' U2 Rw' U2 x' U2 Rw' U2 Rw U2 Rw' U2 Rw2 U2 x U2 L', although it does slightly different pieces


Ah, OLL parity with a setup. My OLL parity alg is different, but I can swap UBL-BRU and UFr-UBl with an r setup.


----------



## pinser (May 26, 2016)

I'm curious how it is for dem faster BLD solvers.
Do they DNF because of memo or execution error?
And what's their success rate?


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 26, 2016)

pinser said:


> I'm curious how it is for dem faster BLD solvers.
> Do they DNF because of memo or execution error?
> And what's their success rate?


I am not fast but I mostly DNF due to my memo. Also I tend to forget twisted corners/flipped edges because I memorise them visually...
My success rate is somewhere around 55-60%, and 1:15 avg


----------



## Shiv3r (Jun 2, 2016)

I was bored, and generated some algs for a 3x3 BLD method, similar to Old pochmann but with simpler memorization(I think)--- Similar to memoing 3OP permutation, I think.(just 2 set of phone numbers, like 3OP)
so this method idea has two parts that can be taken seperately: Corners, and edges.
So for the edges, I had the Idea of using an H-permutation for swapping (instead of a T permutation like in OP). to memorize the pieces you remember piece and orientation(solved=x, flipped = xa) and you use either H perm or modified H perm that also flips 2 opposite edges to place the pieces. This method was originally based on an idea to swap 2 pairs of edges simultaneously using H permutation, so you get edges done twice as fast. But instead you can pick any of the 4 pieces on the U layer as a Buffer piece, and breaking into cycles are a little more simple. Think of it as a boomerang method but you solve orientation simultaneously as permutation.

and for the corners: instead of just the Y-perm, I came up with 2 more algorithms, one that solves the corners when they are twisted like a bowtie OCLL, and the other that does the same but the OCLL pattern is U2. So you just memorize the corner(1, 2, etc.) and the orientation(1a, 2b, 3, etc.)

any thoughts?


----------



## the super cuber (Jun 3, 2016)

pinser said:


> I'm curious how it is for dem faster BLD solvers.
> Do they DNF because of memo or execution error?
> And what's their success rate?



not sure if I come under 'fast' or not, but for me mostly when I dnf when I execute a wrong comm, overshoot, forget to memo a flipped edge, and make a memo error (not too common)


Daniel Lin said:


> seriously had the worst scramble of my life
> D2 B' D2 B2 R2 F R2 B' L2 R2 B' D B F L' U F' L' D2 R' B2
> everybody should try this scramble
> 
> I got 1:26.05 but it was a DNF by 2 edges



51.43 success, memorised most corners visually


----------



## Roman (Jun 3, 2016)

CyanSandwich said:


> Any good algs for double parity in 4BLD?
> 
> By which I mean swapping UBL-UBR, and DF-UB
> 
> ...



You might wanna ask @unsolved for such things


----------



## Cale S (Jun 5, 2016)

Has anyone tried doing something for 4BLD centers where you solve centers onto an incorrect face and then swap centers at the end? Could be useful if a side already is mostly a wrong color but you can't solve those pieces because you already oriented to solve other pieces. And what are some algs to swap two centers? (like all 4 on each face with all 4 on another face)

I also think things like r2 u2 r2 u2 could be useful


----------



## obelisk477 (Jun 5, 2016)

Cale S said:


> Has anyone tried doing something for 4BLD centers where you solve centers onto an incorrect face and then swap centers at the end? Could be useful if a side already is mostly a wrong color but you can't solve those pieces because you already oriented to solve other pieces. And what are some algs to swap two centers? (like all 4 on each face with all 4 on another face)
> 
> I also think things like r2 u2 r2 u2 could be useful



r2 U2 D2 r2 x y U2 m2 U2 m2 ?


----------



## Cale S (Jun 5, 2016)

obelisk477 said:


> r2 U2 D2 r2 x y U2 m2 U2 m2 ?


Thanks, what about adjacent centers? I'm guessing there isn't a really great alg, which is probably the main factor in whether or not it would be worth it


----------



## obelisk477 (Jun 5, 2016)

Cale S said:


> Thanks, what about adjacent centers? I'm guessing there isn't a really great alg, which is probably the main factor in whether or not it would be worth it



You could do a setup to the opposite: y r U2 r2 F2 r y' (opp center swap) r' F2 r2 U2 r' . Obviously make sure you rotate back after the opp swap. It works, but its too late at night to figure out why undoing the setup doesnt need rotations


----------



## Cale S (Jun 5, 2016)

I just realized that center 3-cycles can be done pretty nicely:
[E', r U2 r' l' U2 l]

I no longer think it's worth it to swap whole centers, but the r2 u2 r2 u2 stuff still has potential


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jun 5, 2016)

Cale S said:


> I just realized that center 3-cycles can be done pretty nicely:
> [E', r U2 r' l' U2 l]
> 
> I no longer think it's worth it to swap whole centers, but the r2 u2 r2 u2 stuff still has potential


u2 m2 u2 m2 or e2 r2 e2 r2 might be worth if for opp centers. r2 u2 r2 u2 is definitely cool.


----------



## Aaron Lewis (Jun 24, 2016)

Does anyone know how to letter my cube for 3-style


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 24, 2016)

Aaron Lewis said:


> Does anyone know how to letter my cube for 3-style


What do you mean?
You don't need a special lettering scheme just for 3style. Just use the one you currently use. If you don't have a lettering scheme, just make one yourself.


----------



## Arthur Williams (Jun 26, 2016)

The title says it all. I want to start blindsolving, but all the blindfolds I see on amazon are sleep masks or are fetish blindfolds. Could someone link me to a good rugged blindfold, I would like a price range between £5-10 (That is like $6-$12). Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ollie (Jun 26, 2016)

Arthur Williams said:


> The title says it all. I want to start blindsolving, but all the blindfolds I see on amazon are sleep masks or are fetish blindfolds. Could someone link me to a good rugged blindfold, I would like a price range between £5-10 (That is like $6-$12). Thanks in advance.



Try eBay with various combinations of "sleeping mask" and "eye mask":

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/291574988844

http://m.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_nkw...28.l1313.TR11.TRC2.Xsleep+mask&sqp=sleep+mask


----------



## Applecow (Jun 26, 2016)

Arthur Williams said:


> The title says it all. I want to start blindsolving, but all the blindfolds I see on amazon are sleep masks or are fetish blindfolds. Could someone link me to a good rugged blindfold, I would like a price range between £5-10 (That is like $6-$12). Thanks in advance.


you can make your own one on artscow.com


----------



## Cale S (Jun 29, 2016)

just last year, I got 9th in the world for MBLD with 17 points. Now I've gotten back up to 9th, but 17 points is only good enough for 27th in the world... shows how much MBLD has improved in the past year


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jul 1, 2016)

Curious. Are wide R algs uncommon in BLD? [x r2': [D2, r B r']] (I use UFR btw)

Are there agruments for or against? (ex. too easy to mess up? messes with intuition? Versus RrU is faster because of comfort from dominant hand.)

Has anyone tried and fail to remove L from execution and failed?

Basically I am playing around with how to make UFR superior to ULB. 
[x r2': [D2, r B r']] seems bad to me and I'd probably use U R' U L2 U' R U L2 U2

but I am trying to think about how to make UFR better.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 2, 2016)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Curious. Are wide R algs uncommon in BLD? [x r2': [D2, r B r']] (I use UFR btw)


I use that alg and I use UBL. I do it like [r':[L D2 L', U]]. It doesn't really mess up intuition because it's just an A perm. I use lots of wide moves in BLD to avoid rotations. 

you can't really "make" UFR a better buffer than UBL because if you use tricks for UFR you can also apply them to UBL. I also don't think UFR is better. I think they're the same.


----------



## Hssandwich (Jul 4, 2016)

Cale S said:


> Just realized this today:
> 
> God's number for building a 2x2x2 block on 3x3 is 8 moves. For a specific 2x2x3, it's 12 moves.
> 
> ...


God's number for a 1x2x3 is 6 moves too iirc.


----------



## AlphaSheep (Jul 4, 2016)

With TuRBo edges and OP corners, is there any particular reason for using UF as the edge buffer? I've been thinking of using UB instead and just using the mirrors of the usual algs. The two main advantages of a UB buffer that I see are:

No B moves in setups, and
With edges first, parity can be solved just by adding UL as an extra target before the last target, or if UL is the last target, you skip it. If the last target is LU, you can flip it while flipping other edges.
Are there any major disadvantages that I'm not seeing?


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jul 4, 2016)

How much do you guys practice? Just wondering


----------



## the super cuber (Jul 4, 2016)

Cale S said:


> just last year, I got 9th in the world for MBLD with 17 points. Now I've gotten back up to 9th, but 17 points is only good enough for 27th in the world... shows how much MBLD has improved in the past year



yup definitely, I remember last year i was wr18 with 16 points, now 16 points is 31st in the world


----------



## sigalig (Jul 7, 2016)

Not sure if this is the appropriate thread for this question, but what do you guys all think is the best cube to get for big multi blind attempts? I just got a 7/7 [49:30] PB on my first try coming from a previous PB of 4/4 [26:50], so basically I'm getting really excited about multi blind. However I only own 7 3x3's, and I'd like to be able to eventually attempt something like 12-16 cubes. I'd really rather not make a bulk purchase of a bunch of cubes that are more than 10$ each, but I also don't want a cube that is going to perform like a guanlong or worse. I guess a guanlong would be my last resort if you guys don't think anything else sub-$10 can beat it. 

Just looking to hear some opinions backed with reasoning! Thanks


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 9, 2016)

FastCubeMaster said:


> How much do you guys practice? Just wondering


I practice like 25-50 3bld solves a day and couple 4bld solves if i feel like it. ITS SUMMER!!!



sigalig said:


> Not sure if this is the appropriate thread for this question, but what do you guys all think is the best cube to get for big multi blind attempts? I just got a 7/7 [49:30] PB on my first try coming from a previous PB of 4/4 [26:50], so basically I'm getting really excited about multi blind. However I only own 7 3x3's, and I'd like to be able to eventually attempt something like 12-16 cubes. I'd really rather not make a bulk purchase of a bunch of cubes that are more than 10$ each, but I also don't want a cube that is going to perform like a guanlong or worse. I guess a guanlong would be my last resort if you guys don't think anything else sub-$10 can beat it.
> 
> Just looking to hear some opinions backed with reasoning! Thanks


Yeah I'm also wondering how people get so many cubes. I only have 2 cubes, a zhanchi and an aolong. 
I guess the thunderclap is good if you're looking for something sub 10$


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 9, 2016)

sigalig said:


> what do you guys all think is the best cube to get for big multi blind attempts?


Thunderclap. I got a load from zcube.hk. Bulk discount made them really cheap but shipping to Europe was a lot, more than the cubes. There might be cheaper places but I like zcube because they package well so I've never had any damage.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 9, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> Thunderclap. I got a load from zcube.hk. Bulk discount made them really cheap but shipping to Europe was a lot, more than the cubes. There might be cheaper places but I like zcube because they package well so I've never had any damage.


Since it's only multiBLD why not get the qiyi sail?


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 9, 2016)

Isaac Lai said:


> Since it's only multiBLD why not get the qiyi sail?


Only MBLD? You mean where you only get one attempt per few months of practice, and one catch on a poor cube will ruin the whole attempt?

Thunderclap might not be the absolute cheapest, but it's fantastic value. Equal to an AoLong in my opinion but at a fraction of the price.


----------



## sigalig (Jul 9, 2016)

Yeah I was considering the getting the sail but I just am not sure how good it is. I think I'm probably leaning more towards cheap cubes that have quality like the thunderclap or the yuxin since those don't lock up too much, and for 3BLD, lockups can result in me being unsure if I turned a layer or not which as we all know can ruin solves...
From my research, Lightake actually seems like one of the best options for super cheap 3x3s. You can get a stickerless zhanchi from there for $6.80, or even a Weilong v1 for $7.70.
Do any of you know if the yulong is any good? Cus Lightake has those for 4 bucks o.0

EDIT:
Just found the thunderclap on Lightake for 4 bucks. That's pretty amazing...I think my search may be over.


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 9, 2016)

sigalig said:


> Just found the thunderclap on Lightake for 4 bucks. That's pretty amazing...I think my search may be over.


Zcube.hk $3.14 for 6+ units, but as I said, the shipping could be as much as the cubes so you need to compare that too.


----------



## sigalig (Jul 9, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> Zcube.hk $3.14 for 6+ units, but as I said, the shipping could be as much as the cubes so you need to compare that too.



Assuming that these stores get the thunderclap v2 in soon, it might actually be worth it to wait a bit.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 9, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> Only MBLD? You mean where you only get one attempt per few months of practice, and one catch on a poor cube will ruin the whole attempt?
> 
> Thunderclap might not be the absolute cheapest, but it's fantastic value. Equal to an AoLong in my opinion but at a fraction of the price.


I have never done big multi attempts or owned a qiyi sail, but I've heard that the qiyi sail is pretty good (I think someone said it was like a thunderclap with cheaper plastic) and better than what a lot of people use for MBLD (Mark Boyanowski used shengshou auroras, Maskow used to use zhanchis, and many people use guanlongs).


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 9, 2016)

Isaac Lai said:


> I have never done big multi attempts or owned a qiyi sail, but I've heard that the qiyi sail is pretty good (I think someone said it was like a thunderclap with cheaper plastic) and better than what a lot of people use for MBLD (Mark Boyanowski used shengshou auroras, Maskow used to use zhanchis, and many people use guanlongs).


Everyone's got their own preferences. I evaluated Guanlong, Thunderclap and Yuxin for MBLD and chose Thunderclap. I've never tried Sail, and there are other value options. Guanlong was pretty good. Yuxin was too catchy for me. If I was buying 40 instead of 10, I'd probably go for Guanlong.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 9, 2016)

AlphaSheep said:


> No B moves in setups,


I don't think B moves is a big issue in TuRBo (I don't use TuRBo though) because you can always find a way to avoid them. setup moves can all be {R, U, L, D}


AlphaSheep said:


> With edges first, parity can be solved just by adding UL as an extra target before the last target, or if UL is the last target, you skip it. If the last target is LU, you can flip it while flipping other edges.


You can apply the same idea for UF buffer. Add UL as an extra target before the last target and if UL is the last target you skip it. If its LU flip it. For the last OP target set the corner up to URB and do an R perm.


AlphaSheep said:


> Are there any major disadvantages that I'm not seeing?


Nope i don't see any problems
I think if you were to use TuRBo with UB it wouldn't be very different than with UF.


----------



## the super cuber (Jul 11, 2016)

I use 24 Guoguan yuexiaos and 18 Weilong Gts for mbld, I think they are a good investment for the long term as after getting above 25 or so cubes hardware starts mattering a bit more etc,


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 13, 2016)

Ok so one big problem I have in 4BLD or BigBLD in general is recalling memo during execution. 
In the middle of solving, I often forget letters that I'm supposed to shoot to next, even though I remember other parts of my memo. So I concentrate and think for a long time and finally remember the letters and shoot to them. Now that I've wasted so much time, I've forgotten the rest of my memo.

So an idea I have is skipping targets and executing them later in the solve
For example say the wing memo is
IBRX PADF NOSC WBMQ
say during execution we do IB and RX but we forget that PA comes next. But we do know the next next pair is DF. Instead of wasting time figuring out what comes next we just skip PA and shoot to DF NOSC WBMQ. Then at the very end, if somehow we remember PA, we shoot to those pieces using D as the buffer.

Do fast BLDers already use this? I'm guessing no, because their memory is so good they always recall stuff perfectly . I've tried using this in a couple solves, but I keep messing up

Also this probably won't work if you're bad at floating buffers. But it's not too bad if you're only skipping one or two letter pairs.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 13, 2016)

I'm not sure if any fast people do it, but it's a viable tactic. 

I eliminate letters based off the rest of my memo (or whatever I can remember of my memo), leaving me with a few options for letter pairs. Then I brute force them until one of them seems right.

If it comes up I'll try it, but I'm generally counting on that not happening


----------



## fp4316 (Jul 13, 2016)

sigalig said:


> Not sure if this is the appropriate thread for this question, but what do you guys all think is the best cube to get for big multi blind attempts? I just got a 7/7 [49:30] PB on my first try coming from a previous PB of 4/4 [26:50], so basically I'm getting really excited about multi blind. However I only own 7 3x3's, and I'd like to be able to eventually attempt something like 12-16 cubes. I'd really rather not make a bulk purchase of a bunch of cubes that are more than 10$ each, but I also don't want a cube that is going to perform like a guanlong or worse. I guess a guanlong would be my last resort if you guys don't think anything else sub-$10 can beat it.
> 
> Just looking to hear some opinions backed with reasoning! Thanks


I do around 21 cubes and I use a mix of guanlongs, aolong v2s, and a one or two old mains I used to have. In my experience guanlongs actually perform extremely well if you lube / tension them. I have had no problems with them. BTW, it seems like you are really starting to like bld. You say you eventually want to do 12-16 cubes because it seems really far away atm, but I guarantee that goal will just increase as you get better.


----------



## achyut1 (Jul 18, 2016)

AbstractAlg said:


> F2 U2 F2 U R2 D' F2 D L2 U2 B R2 U F' D U R' U' L2 F D'
> 
> try this scramble. one of the worst scrambles ever.
> 
> ...


seriously, how do u solve this....??i am a beginner and i hardly solve at 6 minutes average both memo and execution...n my 50% attempts are always failing because of these kind of conditions...So,Can u please reply me the solution to the problem ...(btw,i use old pochman method for corners and m2 meyhod for edges)...Hoping to get reply from you fast.


----------



## achyut1 (Jul 18, 2016)

and a


achyut1 said:


> seriously, how do u solve this....??i am a beginner and i hardly solve at 6 minutes average both memo and execution...n my 50% attempts are always failing because of these kind of conditions...So,Can u please reply me the solution to the problem ...(btw,i use old pochman method for corners and m2 meyhod for edges)...Hoping to get reply from you fast.


also,can u give me links to sites where i can practice the hard cases of the edges only..i got no problem in corners..


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 18, 2016)

achyut1 said:


> and a
> 
> also,can u give me links to sites where i can practice the hard cases of the edges only..i got no problem in corners..


go on qqtimer and under scramble type click 3x3 subsets and under that edges only


----------



## achyut1 (Jul 18, 2016)

thanks v


Daniel Lin said:


> go on qqtimer and under scramble type click 3x3 subsets and under that edges only



thanks very much bro..


----------



## achyut1 (Jul 18, 2016)

i w


achyut1 said:


> thanks v
> 
> 
> thanks very much bro..


l will 
check it out soon


----------



## achyut1 (Jul 18, 2016)

i got


Daniel Lin said:


> seriously had the worst scramble of my life
> D2 B' D2 B2 R2 F R2 B' L2 R2 B' D B F L' U F' L' D2 R' B2
> everybody should try this scramble
> 
> I got 1:26.05 but it was a DNF by 2 edges



i got 5:30 and it was a DNF by 2 swapped edges..but not so hard though.


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 18, 2016)

Lol dat scramble 

Memoed edges normally and just gave up when I took a first look at the corners...

Reminds me of Euro 2014 3BLD final scramble where we had 3 or 4 twisted corners


----------



## JanW (Jul 18, 2016)

If you know some ZBLL/2gll alg for Pi case that doesn't move around any pieces, for example R U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' R' U R U2 R' U, you can solve those corners by doing it twice. First time without setup moves, 2nd with one setup move. I've used that alg once in a bld solve with 4 twisted corners. But in that scramble it's not exactly immediately obvious in which directions you should do this.


----------



## Shiv3r (Jul 18, 2016)

Hey, I came up with a really wonky 3BLD corners method that works really well(minimal memo). anyone like to see it? the basis of it is: orient all corners, solve the D face(by going to each U layer corner in turn and seeing where on the D layer it goes, if it is a D piece.), and then fix the U layer, and any D corners that were already in the D layer.


----------



## Jacck (Jul 19, 2016)

Shiv3r said:


> Hey, I came up with a really wonky 3BLD corners method that works really well(minimal memo). anyone like to see it? the basis of it is: orient all corners, solve the D face(by going to each U layer corner in turn and seeing where on the D layer it goes, if it is a D piece.), and then fix the U layer, and any D corners that were already in the D layer.


I don't understand this, but that doesn't matter 
My way: first orientating the corners and than two at the time with buffer URF (target is DFR) and ... R2 U R2 U' R2 ... or R2 D' R2 D R2 ...
Try the algs and I think you'll see that it's quite intuitive, how to use them (which setups you need), the version with the U is for two bottom-corners and the D for a top- and a bottom corner.
Found them, when I thought, that M2 with preorientation is quite easy for me, but R2 to much to learn. I even solve two top-corners with a setup like L2 D2, because I didn't knew an A-perm at that time.
Memo is possible with numbers (only 8 corners), which was good for me, because I knew a two-digit-major-list when I started blindcubing.

But I think, this is only a good method, if you just want to solve a cube blind. To get fast you should start with no preorientation. Its harder to get the first success, but its also hard, to change your method.

EDIT: OK, parity does not work with that, there I take a J-Perm (learned that one especially for blindcubing)


----------



## fp4316 (Jul 21, 2016)

So I just finished redoing my terrible corner comms (that I first learned because they were easier). I ended up replacing around 150 of the 378 comms and am going to start the process with my edge comms now. I heavily used Jay McNeil's comm list for corners and was wondering if there were any edge comm lists of that quality that exist? I know Jay picked really cool speed optimal comms and I don't want to end up learning new edge comms if it turns out there are even faster ones that exist. 

So does anyone know either where Jay got / created his edge comms from, or know of any other good lists?


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 21, 2016)

fp4316 said:


> So does anyone know either where Jay got / created his edge comms from, or know of any other good lists?


I think Jay generated his algs using cube explorer or something
Meneghetti has a list in his sig, I think it's pretty good. 
I haven't made an edge list, but I think my comms are fast. If you want an alg for a specific case just ask me


----------



## fp4316 (Jul 21, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> I think Jay generated his algs using cube explorer or something
> Meneghetti has a list in his sig, I think it's pretty good.
> I haven't made an edge list, but I think my comms are fast. If you want an alg for a specific case just ask me


Do you think you could post all your MU and setups to MU comms?


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 21, 2016)

fp4316 said:


> Do you think you could post all your MU and setups to MU comms?


Here are a couple
I actually haven't fully switched to these yet. Might add some more

*QM *U' M' U' M U' M' U' M
*QE *U M' U M U M' U M
*QD *M U' M U' M' U' M U' M2
*QB *M U M U M' U M U M2
*IE* U M' U' M U' M U' M U2
*IM *U' M' U M U M' U M U2

*WM *M' U M U2 M U' M' U2
*WE *M' U' M U2 M U M' U2
*BC *U M U2 M U' M' U2 M'
*DC *U' M U2 M U M' U2 M'
*WI *U' M' U M U2 M U' M' U2 U' or the mirror
*WQ *U M' U M U2 M U' M' U2 U or the mirror


----------



## fp4316 (Jul 21, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> Here are a couple
> I actually haven't fully switched to these yet. Might add some more
> 
> *QM *U' M' U' M U' M' U' M
> ...


Thanks so much, do you know where to find these? I know some of them are crazy extensions of the Dw2 interchange comms but I'd rather just look at a list instead of trying to figure these out myself.

edit: And to clarify, you use all the inverses as well right?


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 31, 2016)

I found a 5style alg 

R U' (R2 U' )*5 R
13 HTM



fp4316 said:


> Thanks so much, do you know where to find these? I know some of them are crazy extensions of the Dw2 interchange comms but I'd rather just look at a list instead of trying to figure these out myself.
> 
> edit: And to clarify, you use all the inverses as well right?


I learned (U' M' U' M)*2 from Jay example solve. That's pretty much the only algorithm in 3 style. The other MU algs are as you said Dw2 intercahnges. I don't have a full list, it'd be nice if someone made one

And yeah I do all the inverses


----------



## JanW (Aug 2, 2016)

Anyone know of a good corner comm alg list for UFR buffer?


----------



## h2f (Aug 2, 2016)

JanW said:


> Anyone know of a good corner comm alg list for UFR buffer?



Not UBR?


----------



## JanW (Aug 2, 2016)

I use UFR. I've read there are some fast cubers who use this buffer as well, but haven't found a comms list.


----------



## h2f (Aug 2, 2016)

Roman has gathered few lists: https://yadi.sk/d/w9WhVIUdackc7 
but there's no for UFR. I think you will need to mirror one.


----------



## JanW (Aug 2, 2016)

Thanks, that's a good resource. Many of the cycles I'm looking to improve actually include UBL as one target, so I can find those from UBL-buffer lists. I'll look into possible mirror algs as well.

Still, if someone has a full list for UFR, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 3, 2016)

I think Ollie has a UFL list somewhere, you can mirror. Not sure if it's good though


----------



## JanW (Aug 3, 2016)

Thanks Daniel, I'll look into it. However, I think mirroring from a UBR list would be even better, keeps R layer moves as R layer moves. I think I saw one around, but can't find it anymore.

Strange there's no UFR list available. I've read some comments claiming it should have some of the nicest comms. Apparently Gianfranco Huanqui uses UF/UFR buffers.

UBL seems to be by far the most common. Is this mainly because people start with OP and then keep the same buffer as they add comms to their arsenal? Or is there some other advantage to UBL that I'm not aware of?


----------



## h2f (Aug 3, 2016)

JanW said:


> UBL seems to be by far the most common. Is this mainly because people start with OP and then keep the same buffer as they add comms to their arsenal? Or is there some other advantage to UBL that I'm not aware of?



I think yes, this is the answer - people start learning comms when they use OP and UBL as a buffer.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 3, 2016)

h2f said:


> I think yes, this is the answer - people start learning comms when they use OP and UBL as a buffer.


yup and UBL comms really aren't bad at all. I'm a pretty slow turner, but there isn't a single comm I can't sub 2.


----------



## sigalig (Aug 9, 2016)

Learned 3-style corners somewhat recently (still kind of struggling with the concepts with edges) and rather than making a list with hundreds of algs, I've decided to just try doing a bunch of sighted/blindfolded "corners only" solves with 3-style until it becomes automatic. However at times I feel like maybe I am being a little inefficient in some ways, but it's hard to know. So I made a video with 3 examples solves just in case anybody feels like helping me out with some criticism. A lot of you guys on here I know are crazy fast and experienced in using 3-style so it'd be awesome to get some advice. Thanks in advance!






EDIT: Just realized it'd probably help to include the scrambles:
Time List:
1. 0.10 B' L2 B D2 B D2 F D2 R2 L' F U2 B L U2 R2 B' L' 
2. 0.10 B' D2 F U2 L2 U2 R2 F L2 B' U2 L' F' L' B2 F' R U2 R' 
3. 0.11 L' D2 B2 L' U2 F2 U2 L U2 R' U F2 L' F2 L U B2


----------



## JanW (Aug 9, 2016)

sigalig said:


> A lot of you guys on here I know are crazy fast and experienced in using 3-style so it'd be awesome to get some advice. Thanks in advance!


I'm not crazy fast, nor do I use the same buffer, so I won't comment on the 3-cycles...

Corner flip at 2:47 I'd do as

L (R U R' U')x2 L' (U R U' R')x2

As you can see, it's sort of a commutator. Double sexy move flips DFR corner clockwise and UBL corner counterclockwise while leaving rest of D and L layer untouched. Double inverse sexy flips corners the other way around. You want to flip UBL clockwise and DBL counterclockwise. Place piece that is to be flipped counterclockwise in UBL, do double sexy, interchange for piece that is to be flipped clockwise, do inverse double sexy.

This method can be used also for flipping any corner with DFR. And even to twist 3 corners in the same direction, which gets a bit more complicated with the interchange.

Another method to solve your case would be the standard 2gll alg
y' x R U R' U R U2 R' U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R U2

= y' x (Sune) U2 (Sune from back right) U2

Or third version: x' U2 (Antisune from back right) U2 (Antisune).


----------



## sigalig (Aug 9, 2016)

JanW said:


> I'm not crazy fast, nor do I use the same buffer, so I won't comment on the 3-cycles...
> 
> Corner flip at 2:47 I'd do as
> 
> ...


Ahh, that first double sexy alg is nice. I think I'll try to switch to that. The 2gll alg is cool too (and 2 less moves) but I think the rotations are kind of unappealing. Thanks


----------



## Applecow (Aug 9, 2016)

sigalig said:


> A lot of you guys on here I know are crazy fast and experienced in using 3-style so it'd be awesome to get some advice. Thanks in advance!


1st solve
First comm at around 1:15: x' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' or executed as l R in the beginning
Second: x' D' R U' R' D R U R'
Third: L2 D' L U2 L' D' L U2 L
Fourth: Either F' and L2 U R2 U' L2 U R2 U' or y x' and L' U2 L' D' L U2 L' D L2
Twist: x' right sune left sune
2nd solve
First comm: D' R' U2 R' D R U2 R' D' R2 D
Second: U R D2 R' U2 R D2 R' U
Third: x' y' L' U2 L' D2 L U2 L' D2 L2
Fourth: x U' L2 U' R U L2 U' R U2
3rd solve
First comm: U L' D2 L U' L' D2 L
Second: U R U' L2 U R' U' L2
Third: D' R U2 R' D' R U2 R' D2

try to avoid setting up your comms to those 5move interchange ones, most times there are better ones. I can only think of 3 of these (plus inverse ones) I use, so most times there are better ones 
And imo 9movers without rotations are better than 8movers with rotations


----------



## sigalig (Aug 9, 2016)

Applecow said:


> 1st solve
> First comm at around 1:15: x' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' or executed as l R in the beginning
> Second: x' D' R U' R' D R U R'
> Third: L2 D' L U2 L' D' L U2 L
> ...



This is so helpful! I'm realizing that I ignore a lot of possible insertions that can be much more efficient. 3-style is crazy, so many different ways to do so many cycles...maybe I'll need to make a list eventually.


----------



## Applecow (Aug 9, 2016)

sigalig said:


> This is so helpful! I'm realizing that I ignore a lot of possible insertions that can be much more efficient. 3-style is crazy, so many different ways to do so many cycles...maybe I'll need to make a list eventually.


yeah, it is. I remember that, when I began using 3style, I also used many many 5move interchanges until I sat down, looked at each case individually and tried to find something better. worked for me, so good luck


----------



## Ollie (Aug 15, 2016)

The current multi BLD world record has now stood for 1000 days! @Maskow

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 15, 2016)

Ollie said:


> The current multi BLD world record has now stood for 1000 days! @Maskow
> 
> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php


that's cool. I think it will be broken this year
too bad Maskow doesn't cube anymore. He just does these crazy picture memory games


----------



## IQubic (Aug 15, 2016)

Anyone have a commutator tutorial for the 4x4 edges and centers? I've found guides for corner comms already.


----------



## newtonbase (Aug 15, 2016)

IQubic said:


> Anyone have a commutator tutorial for the 4x4 edges and centers? I've found guides for corner comms already.


Dan Sheppard did this for centres


----------



## h2f (Aug 15, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> that's cool. I think it will be broken this year
> too bad Maskow doesn't cube anymore. He just does these crazy picture memory games



Why do you think he doesnt cube? He never mentioned it.


IQubic said:


> Anyone have a commutator tutorial for the 4x4 edges and centers? I've found guides for corner comms already.



Look at the Ollie's signature few posts above.


----------



## the super cuber (Aug 15, 2016)

Ollie said:


> The current multi BLD world record has now stood for 1000 days! @Maskow
> 
> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php



Wow thats cool.


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 15, 2016)

h2f said:


> Why do you think he doesnt cube? He never mentioned it.


He did mention in a YouTube comment that he hurt his hand and he couldn't cube for a long time, though he has competed in 2016.


----------



## h2f (Aug 15, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> He did mention in a YouTube comment that he hurt his hand and he couldn't cube for a long time, though he has competed in 2016.



Yeah, he got injure in September last year. But now it's ok.


----------



## Neptunolium (Aug 19, 2016)

I don't understand edge flips or corner twists... I've just started 3BLD and I'm using M2/OP. But I never understand how to twist two corners in their position or flip edges. Do you use algs, or do you swap the flipped pieces twice to get them solved.

e.g. I finished solving edges apart from FD(buffer) and BR, which are flipped in their position. Do I use an alg, or swap the buffer with BR and swap again, or do I leave it and solve corners (no parity)

The same with corners, e.g all solved apart from UBR(buffer) and FDR (both twisted)


----------



## Ollie (Aug 19, 2016)

Neptunolium said:


> I don't understand edge flips or corner twists... I've just started 3BLD and I'm using M2/OP. But I never understand how to twist two corners in their position or flip edges. Do you use algs, or do you swap the flipped pieces twice to get them solved.
> 
> e.g. I finished solving edges apart from FD(buffer) and BR, which are flipped in their position. Do I use an alg, or swap the buffer with BR and swap again, or do I leave it and solve corners (no parity)
> 
> The same with corners, e.g all solved apart from UBR(buffer) and FDR (both twisted)



Just use algs. You can shoot to the target and then shoot again, but it's a lot simpler to use algs (maybe someone will correct me). Try these:

*2 opposite edges:* M' U' M' U' M' U2 M U' M U' M U2 // basically the last 6 moves are the first 6 moves repeated, but with M instead of M'

*2* *adjacent edges: *R' U2 R2 U R' U' R' U2 r U R U' r' // the inverse is fast too.

*2 corners: *R U2 R' U2 (R' U' R U) R U' R' U2 (R' U2 R U')


----------



## Neptunolium (Aug 19, 2016)

Ollie said:


> Just use algs. You can shoot to the target and then shoot again, but it's a lot simpler to use algs (maybe someone will correct me). Try these:
> 
> *2 opposite edges:* M' U' M' U' M' U2 M U' M U' M U2 // basically the last 6 moves are the first 6 moves repeated, but with M instead of M'
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot, but where do the edges and corners have to be? The places I said or somewhere specific on the cube? (Speffz or normal notation, I don't mind)


----------



## Keroma12 (Aug 19, 2016)

Neptunolium said:


> Thanks a lot, but where do the edges and corners have to be? The places I said or somewhere specific on the cube? (Speffz or normal notation, I don't mind)


Try applying the algs to a solved cube to figure it out.


----------



## newtonbase (Aug 19, 2016)

The simplest way to solve a flipped edge or twisted corner is to shoot to one sticker and then shoot to where that sticker needs to go.
Otherwise, to flip edges UF and UB - M' U' M' U' M' U' M' U2 M' U' M' U' M' U' M' credit to @Berd
To twist UFL clockwise and UBL anticlockwise - 2 x sexy move (R U R' U'), L', 2 x reverse sexy move (U R U' L'), L. If you need to twist UFL anticlockwise do L', 2 x sexy, L, 2 x reverse sexy.
Try these on a solved cube as mentioned above because I'm far too drunk to proof read the algs.

Edited to fix algs. Thanks @mark49152


----------



## Berd (Aug 19, 2016)

newtonbase said:


> The simplest way to solve a flipped edge or twisted corner is to shoot to one sticker and then shoot to where that sticker needs to go.
> Otherwise, to flip edges UF and UB - M' U' M' U' M' U' M' U2 M' U' M' U' M' U' M' credit to @Berd
> To twist UFL clockwise and UBL anticlockwise - sexy move (R U R' U'), L', reverse sexy move (U R U' L'), L. If you need to twist UFL anticlockwise do L', sexy, L, reverse sexy.
> Try these on a solved cube as mentioned above because I'm far too drunk to proof read the algs.


You're welcome! 


Is it a good idea in MBLD to have 2 sets of rooms? So you can alternate between attempts?


----------



## mark49152 (Aug 19, 2016)

Berd said:


> Is it a good idea in MBLD to have 2 sets of rooms? So you can alternate between attempts?


I have five buildings, each with enough locations for four MBLD cubes, two 4BLDs or a 5BLD. Then I cycle between them to keep them fresh.

Also, for @newtonbase's corner twists, you need to do double sexies not singles.


----------



## Berd (Aug 19, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> I have five buildings, each with enough locations for four MBLD cubes, two 4BLDs or a 5BLD. Then I cycle between them to keep them fresh.
> 
> Also, for @newtonbase's corner twists, you need to do double sexies not singles.


Nice. How well do you find it works?


----------



## tseitsei (Aug 19, 2016)

Berd said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> 
> Is it a good idea in MBLD to have 2 sets of rooms? So you can alternate between attempts?


I only have six "places" that all have 8 smaller locations so each "place" has room for 4 cubes in mbld since each location holds memo for edges or corners of one cube. This adds up to 24 cubes so only 1 mbld attempt for me But if you want to do daily attempts you definitely need at least 2 completely seperate routes.

4bld is not a problem for me because memo is so short term that I memo it with quick sentences and usually forger it quickly
And for 5bld only part I really use "proper" images (like in mbld) is + centers and midges. So I only need 3 locations per solve (2 for + centers and 1 for midges), that means that theoretically I could do 8 solces without usong the same locations twice but I have never done that many in a row. Rest is memoed like I was doing 4bld since that is essentially what I'm doing (1. memo +centers and midges 2. Do 4bld normally 3. Execute +centers and midges)


----------



## mark49152 (Aug 19, 2016)

Berd said:


> Nice. How well do you find it works?


I don't mix things up as much and it's easier to recall. Previously I might do a few 4BLDs from the same locations and struggle to recall current memo because some previous memo keeps flashing back. 

I like to have compact buildings and cycle between them because they all get similar amounts of practice.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Aug 20, 2016)

Berd said:


> Is it a good idea in MBLD to have 2 sets of rooms? So you can alternate between attempts?


Only 2 sets? I use levels from Super Mario 64 - I have a whole castle full of them!

(And some other games too, I will never realistically run out of places to stick my memo while resting locations used recently.)


----------



## Berd (Aug 20, 2016)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Only 2 sets? I use levels from Super Mario 64 - I have a whole castle full of them!
> 
> (And some other games too, I will never realistically run out of places to stick my memo while resting locations used recently.)


Ahhh someone else that uses video games! I have 2 games I use at the moment, I use 4 cubes per 'map'.


----------



## xchippy (Aug 20, 2016)

JanW said:


> Anyone know of a good corner comm alg list for UFR buffer?


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1-3ixy1HdgxWe-CSxR9jRBch7-0PQajdOlrKXY2l1izQ
Here is mine. A lot of these suck so any better ones would be appreciated.


----------



## JanW (Aug 20, 2016)

xchippy said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1-3ixy1HdgxWe-CSxR9jRBch7-0PQajdOlrKXY2l1izQ
> Here is mine. A lot of these suck so any better ones would be appreciated.


Thanks, looks great! I'll check them out!


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 20, 2016)

Is there any particular reason why the buffer for M2 is DF? Why not DB buffer and UF 'setup position'? The setups won't have B moves and instead will have F moves which are much better to execute.


----------



## xchippy (Aug 20, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> Is there any particular reason why the buffer for M2 is DF? Why not DB buffer and UF 'setup position'? The setups won't have B moves and instead will have F moves which are much better to execute.


Probably because it's easier to transition to 3-style because DF is probably better than DB and the difference between F and B aren't that big in M2 because since each cycle will have 4 B or F moves it's likely to be executed with an x rotation and U moves


----------



## newtonbase (Aug 20, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> Also, for @newtonbase's corner twists, you need to do double sexies not singles.


Thanks for spotting that. I don't even remember posting it


----------



## Altha (Aug 21, 2016)

In situations where I'd normally solve the last corner target with OP and then apply another alg to solve a twisted corner, is there a way to use an alg to solve both of them at the same time? (e.g. instead of doing something like R F BLD y-perm F' R' then y' R' D R D' R' D R U' R' D' R D R' D' R U)

I'm currently avging around 35-40 secs w/ full 3 style (splits are like memo: 10-15 exec 20-25) so I'm looking for more tricks to reduce move count while pushing memo/execution.

Also, I'm currently doing the UL/UB swap for parity and perform a y perm at the end of corners, should I look into better parity algs or something? (I memo corners then edges then exec in reverse)


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 21, 2016)

L U' R U L' U2 R' U doublesexy


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 21, 2016)

in a couple days I will make a big compilation of advanced BLD techniques, I will include using ZBLLs in it.



Altha said:


> Also, I'm currently doing the UL/UB swap for parity and perform a y perm at the end of corners, should I look into better parity algs or something?


No, UL/UB swap is the best way to solve 3BLD parity IMO. However, if you do multi(I don't) you can't do the swap during memo, so learning lots of algs would be useful (22LL)


----------



## fp4316 (Aug 21, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> in a couple days I will make a big compilation of advanced BLD techniques, I will include using ZBLLs in it.
> 
> 
> No, UL/UB swap is the best way to solve 3BLD parity IMO. However, if you do multi(I don't) you can't do the swap during memo, so learning lots of algs would be useful (22LL)


UL UB is actually a pretty horrid way to resolve parity, especially because you restrict yourself to those pieces meaning you can't abuse pseudo-solved U face pieces. Much better methods resolve around 22LL or even full 1c1e parity.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 21, 2016)

fp4316 said:


> you restrict yourself to those pieces meaning you can't abuse pseudo-solved U face pieces.


If there are "pseudo-solved U face pieces" simply swap different pieces, like UB and UR


----------



## fp4316 (Aug 21, 2016)

Altha said:


> In situations where I'd normally solve the last corner target with OP and then apply another alg to solve a twisted corner, is there a way to use an alg to solve both of them at the same time? (e.g. instead of doing something like R F BLD y-perm F' R' then y' R' D R D' R' D R U' R' D' R D R' D' R U)
> 
> I'm currently avging around 35-40 secs w/ full 3 style (splits are like memo: 10-15 exec 20-25) so I'm looking for more tricks to reduce move count while pushing memo/execution.
> 
> Also, I'm currently doing the UL/UB swap for parity and perform a y perm at the end of corners, should I look into better parity algs or something? (I memo corners then edges then exec in reverse)


TBH don't worry about more advanced parity resolution. Some people uses things like ZBLLs to fix corners in the form A B A, along with many other parity techniques, but it's a very marginal improvement for what it's worth. I only use UL/UB swaps at the moment and don't plan to learn anything else until 27s.


----------



## fp4316 (Aug 21, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> If there are "pseudo-solved U face pieces" simply swap different pieces, like UB and UR


Yeah, that's what I'm saying. I thought you meant swapping strictly UL and UB, which a lot of people do since they setup only to y-perms.


----------



## Altha (Aug 21, 2016)

fp4316 said:


> Yeah, that's what I'm saying. I thought you meant swapping strictly UL and UB, which a lot of people do since they setup only to y-perms.


I think I'm one of those people that strictly swap UL/UB  Are you meant to use alternate algs or something to swap other U face pieces?


----------



## Ollie (Aug 21, 2016)

Is this correct?

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1657&cat=16&rnd=1

If so, then good job Stachu! But I had no idea he was even vaguely interested in BLD (going on his last official PB).


----------



## mycube (Aug 21, 2016)

Ollie said:


> Is this correct?
> 
> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1657&cat=16&rnd=1
> 
> If so, then good job Stachu! But I had no idea he was even vaguely interested in BLD (going on his last official PB).



probably not: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...ts-request-thread.26121/page-223#post-1190889


----------



## fp4316 (Aug 21, 2016)

Ollie said:


> Is this correct?
> 
> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1657&cat=16&rnd=1
> 
> If so, then good job Stachu! But I had no idea he was even vaguely interested in BLD (going on his last official PB).


they messed up, it's sreeram


----------



## Altha (Aug 22, 2016)

anyone know any algs that simultaneously solve a flipped edge+twisted corner at the same time?

e.g. F2 U2 R' F' R F U2 F2 U' D' F U F' D


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 22, 2016)

Altha said:


> anyone know any algs that simultaneously solve a flipped edge+twisted corner at the same time?
> 
> e.g. F2 U2 R' F' R F U2 F2 U' D' F U F' D


Pure OLL, from Jabari's algs
Are you trying to flip/twist all the pieces at the beginnning?

edit: your alg isn't very fingertricky


----------



## Altha (Aug 22, 2016)

probably at the end when both buffer pieces are at where they should be. And that's just a random alg I made from cube explorer


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 23, 2016)

Altha said:


> probably at the end when both buffer pieces are at where they should be.


but if you do that you can't use your short term memo to do it. imo it's better to do it at the beginning


----------



## Altha (Aug 23, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> but if you do that you can't use your short term memo to do it. imo it's better to do it at the beginning


wouldn't it also take a bit more brainpower to find the corner/edge buffer pieces and set them up for an alg at the beginning as opposed to just knowing they are in the buffer position at the end?


----------



## kake123 (Aug 23, 2016)

I have a question about headphones in this thread, can anyone please help?

wireless headphones bluetooth?


----------



## kake123 (Aug 24, 2016)

Just wondering, for those who are doing massive number of cubes in mbld

Which is better?

1. 35 cubes that is *A*
2. 25 cubes that is *A* and 10 cubes that is *B*
3. 15 cubes that is *A*, 10 cubes *B* and 10 cubes *C*
4. Most of the 35 cubes are different (e.g stickerless, black, white, primary, grey, cyan, brown, etc)

Where *A* is the original stickerless guoguan yuexiao, *B* is the new stickerless guoguan yuexiao and *C* is black/white guoguan yuexiao.

I couldn't think of any other way to phrase my question, but I hope anyone reading this gets what i'm talking about.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 25, 2016)

For 5BLD,
If your last midge target is BD, instead of doing M2 D U R2 U' M' U R2 U' M D' and then U' F2 U M2 U' F2 U
you can just do M' U M' U' M U M U'


----------



## CyanSandwich (Aug 25, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> For 5BLD,
> If your last midge target is BD, instead of doing M2 D U R2 U' M' U R2 U' M D' and then U' F2 U M2 U' F2 U
> you can just do M' U M' U' M U M U'


That messes up centers, even if they're already solved.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 25, 2016)

CyanSandwich said:


> That messes up centers, even if they're already solved.


oh i see. that's weird. I just assumed 3x3 algs would transfer to a 5x5, I guess not


----------



## mark49152 (Aug 25, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> oh i see. that's weird. I just assumed 3x3 algs would transfer to a 5x5, I guess not


Even if it didn't mess up centres, how does it help? It leaves UB and UL midges swapped like you would want for OP but it doesn't swap the UB and UL wings. If you solve corner parity by swapping wings during memo then you might as well do that for midges too.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 25, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> Even if it didn't mess up centres, how does it help? It leaves UB and UL midges swapped like you would want for OP but it doesn't swap the UB and UL wings. If you solve corner parity by swapping wings during memo then you might as well do that for midges too.


The way I do parity is do U' F2 U M2 U' F2 U after I solve the midges. That leaves UB and UL swapped. Then after my last OP target, it swaps those midges back, as well as swapping 4 wings. Then I solve the wings using [U2 sexy: Rw2 F2 U2 r2 U2 F2 Rw2]. I think Cale does that too

What's the fastest way to do parity in 5BLD?


----------



## mark49152 (Aug 26, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> What's the fastest way to do parity in 5BLD?


I don't know, I'm too slow to answer that. I do it similarly to you except I fix wings at the same time as midges rather than leaving them to the end. D' L2 D M2 F2 wing swap F2 D' L2 D.

The alg you posted seems more interesting for 3BLD than 5BLD.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Aug 26, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> What's the fastest way to do parity in 5BLD?


I don't know, but:

When I used DF I would execute corners/midges first, leave UBL/UBR and DF/UB swapped, and at the end of the solve: 
M2 U' F2 U M2 U2 (Rw2 U2 F2 r2 F2 U2 Rw2) U F2 U

Now I use UF, I leave UBL/UBR and UF/UB, and do (Rw2 F2 U2 r2 U2 F2 Rw2) U (T-perm) U'

Also when I have double parity, I do it all at once at the end with r (OLL parity) r', aka:
r (Rw2 F2 Rw U2 Rw U2' x U2 Rw U2' Rw' U2 Rw U2' Rw2 U2' x' U2) r'


----------



## xchippy (Aug 26, 2016)

How does M U2 M U M' U2 M' U' work for the cycle UF to UR to DF?


----------



## Cale S (Aug 27, 2016)

xchippy said:


> How does M U2 M U M' U2 M' U' work for the cycle UF to UR to DF?


[M: [Dw2, M' U M]]


----------



## xchippy (Aug 27, 2016)

How do I fingertrick the E slice well? There are some comms that have the E slice in it that I'm very slow at


----------



## Altha (Aug 28, 2016)

xchippy said:


> How do I fingertrick the E slice well? There are some comms that have the E slice in it that I'm very slow at


I push and pull with my ring finger for E/E' and I do double flicks with index and ring (just like U2), the hand I use depends on alg


----------



## Altha (Aug 31, 2016)

for the alg UF>UB>RD what do you guys use?
Currently I use this U' (R' E' R) U2 (R' E R) U'
but I feel like I'm a tad faster w/ U' (R E R') U2 (R E' R) U'
perhaps a bit trivial but I'm curious


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 31, 2016)

Altha said:


> for the alg UF>UB>RD what do you guys use?
> Currently I use this U' (R' E' R) U2 (R' E R) U'
> but I feel like I'm a tad faster w/ U' (R E R') U2 (R E' R) U'
> perhaps a bit trivial but I'm curious


I don't use 3style, but I think M D' M' U2 M D M' U2 would be faster than your alg.


----------



## Altha (Sep 1, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> I don't use 3style, but I think M D' M' U2 M D M' U2 would be faster than your alg.


uhh how do you sub 1 that


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 1, 2016)

Altha said:


> uhh how do you sub 1 that


 M D' M' U2 M D M' U2 is the best imo
but you also do y' M' U M' U2 M U M y


----------



## Altha (Sep 1, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> M D' M' U2 M D M' U2 is the best imo
> but you also do y' M' U M' U2 M U M y


I think I'll stick with the 2nd alg from my original post. Thanks for suggestions though


----------



## fp4316 (Sep 3, 2016)

If you do the cycle DF UB FR (assuming you double flick with lefty pinky->ring), there are essentially no regrips. If you do DF UB FL, there is a regrip because you are double flicking with the same hand that has to do the insertion, so the case is slower. Does this mean it's beneficial to become versatile in mirror cases (e.g. righty M2)? 

The only counterargument I can think of is that switching between lefty and righty M2s may require more regrips between comms, but I don't even think this is the case. If you look at the case DF FU RB, it sets you up to continue with a lefty M move, and vice versa. Since edges are essentially symmetric, this implies there are the same amount of comms that would be quicker to continue on a lefty M move as a righty M move, meaning there wouldn't actually be any additional regrips if you learned righty M cases.

Even cases such as DF UL FR are faster than their mirrors because there are fewer / no regrips given you are using a lefty M for both.


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 4, 2016)

For bigBLD centers with the U2 method, does anyone else do a U or U' to setup to the other U face targets instead of using those algs?


----------



## mark49152 (Sep 4, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> For bigBLD centers with the U2 method, does anyone else do a U or U' to setup to the other U face targets instead of using those algs?


Yes


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 4, 2016)

fp4316 said:


> If you do the cycle DF UB FR (assuming you double flick with lefty pinky->ring), there are essentially no regrips. If you do DF UB FL, there is a regrip because you are double flicking with the same hand that has to do the insertion, so the case is slower. Does this mean it's beneficial to become versatile in mirror cases (e.g. righty M2)?
> 
> The only counterargument I can think of is that switching between lefty and righty M2s may require more regrips between comms, but I don't even think this is the case. If you look at the case DF FU RB, it sets you up to continue with a lefty M move, and vice versa. Since edges are essentially symmetric, this implies there are the same amount of comms that would be quicker to continue on a lefty M move as a righty M move, meaning there wouldn't actually be any additional regrips if you learned righty M cases.
> 
> Even cases such as DF UL FR are faster than their mirrors because there are fewer / no regrips given you are using a lefty M for both.


I do either righty or left M2, depending on the case


----------



## fp4316 (Sep 6, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> I do either righty or left M2, depending on the case


Please see this, I would appreciate your input:

One more question / discussion for those who are interested in extreme edge execution optimization, I would appreciate everyone's thoughts.

These all assume you perform M2s with either a pinky->ring, ring->pinky, L l'M', or R' rM' move. This is because these are the M2s that free your index (as opposed to something like ring middle, which traps your index and frees your pinky), meaning it is quicker to execute comms because there is no pause between the M2 and insert.

If you do the cycle DF UB FR, with a lefty M2 (again, one of the aforementioned ways), it is regripless, because you do the insertion with your right hand. If you do the cycle DF UB FL, there is a small regrip, because you have to insert with the same hand with which you do your M2. If you time these two comms you should hopefully see a difference of 0.1-0.2s.

This got me thinking, is it optimal to learn the mirrors for every comm? For instance using a righty M2 flick (or an R' rM') for DF UB FL, making it regripless. These comms should theoretically be faster to execute (assuming you practice them), because of the lack of a regrip. However, there are a few issues I have encountered.

1) Transitioning from lefty M2s (or M' or M or whatever) to righty M2s between comms requires a regrip, which would potentially cancel out / defeat the point of using a regripless comm. For instance if you do DF UB DR, it sets you up to more quickly continue with a lefty M2 - because your fingers naturally position there at the end of the comm.

2) Point 1) is further complicated by the fact that due to edges' being symmetric, there are an (approximately) equal amount of comms that end in a spot where it is faster to continue with a lefty M2 as there are with a righty M2, meaning you wouldn't be doing any more regrips than you would if you only did lefty M2s.

3) Point 3) is even further complicated because the split between comms is not 50/50. If you only do a lefty M2:

The cycles DF-UB-FR and DF-FR-UB set up to another lefty M2
The cycle DF-UB-FL sets up to a righty M2 instead (naturally, as it is mirrored).

However, the cycle DF-FL-UB sets up to a lefty M2, because you end on the interchange meaning your left hand is automatically positioned to perform another M slice move. This implies that if you perform every edge comm with lefty M moves, there are slightly more comms that will end on another lefty M2, meaning you will be doing <50% regrips, whereas in the mirrored situation approximately 50% of your comms will have a regrip.

This makes it very complex to figure out the optimal way to do edge execution. I assume a true optimal method (ignoring 5style, floating buffers, etc) would be to practice mirrored fingertricks, and perform the comm based on the position your fingers were left from the last comm.

This however, requires very good thinkahead. Finally, you would have to individually check each case if it would be faster to perform the slower comm (where you don't have to regrip between the comms), or to regrip first between the comms, and to perform the mirrored, pauseless comm. This itself would be a feat because it is extremely hard to measure the differences between the two.

I've been sitting at my computer for about 10 hours now doing comms over and over, to try to determine the best way to go about this, and would greatly appreciate anyone's thoughts on the matter.


----------



## Iggy (Sep 6, 2016)

Oleg got a 2:54 official 4BLD, I finally got knocked out of the top 10


----------



## Altha (Sep 8, 2016)

DNF(25.41) B U2 R2 B' U2 L2 F L2 D2 R2 F D B L U R2 B' D' R' F L2 
tfw you get to actually use the only 5 cycle you know in a solve . (Scramble WCA orientation, switch to blue top red front and do M' U M U'). Ended up screwing up one of the other 3 pairs in edges somehow tho


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 9, 2016)

Altha said:


> tfw you get to actually use the only 5 cycle you know in a solve


LOL 5 style

I know 4 cases 
sune, antisune, sexy, and inverse sexy
chances of me gettting a case
4/126720=3.157e-5


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 9, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> LOL 5 style
> 
> I know 4 cases
> sune, antisune, sexy, and inverse sexy
> ...


Sune is a 5 cycle? What


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 9, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> Sune is a 5 cycle? What


M' U M U M' U2 M


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 9, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> M' U M U M' U2 M


Oh I thought you were talking about R U R' U R U2 R' lol


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 9, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> Oh I thought you were talking about R U R' U R U2 R' lol


yeah I just call it sune I don't think it has an actual name

Just had the stupidest BLD av12
DNF(41.27),DNF(40.65), 40.13,DNF(37.84),DNF(48.49),DNF(32.40), (33.21),DNF(32.38),DNF(33.05),DNF(29.35), 33.34, (DNF(38.24))
wasn't counting, but I think 6 of the solves were off by a 3cycle, including the 29


----------



## the super cuber (Sep 9, 2016)

does anyone have a good (preferably rotationless) comm for UBL to DFR to BRU? (VQ in speffz)


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Sep 9, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> does anyone have a good (preferably rotationless) comm for UBL to DFR to BRU? (VQ in speffz)


[lU: [R'D'R, U2]]
[FR': [R'DR, U2]]
[F'R': [R'D'R, U2]]
Just throwing some ideas out, I'd use the first personally.


----------



## Cale S (Sep 9, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> does anyone have a good (preferably rotationless) comm for UBL to DFR to BRU? (VQ in speffz)


I don't have a cube with me but I just came up with this and I think it works:
[Lw: [U2, L D' L']]


----------



## Ollie (Sep 9, 2016)

Cale S said:


> I don't have a cube with me but I just came up with this and I think it works:
> [Lw: [U2, L D' L']]



I don't have a cube either, but surely you could do [L: [U2, L D' L']], turn it into a proper 9 mover and avoid a regrip?


----------



## Cale S (Sep 9, 2016)

Ollie said:


> I don't have a cube either, but surely you could do [L: [U2, L D' L']], turn it into a proper 9 mover and avoid a regrip?



Oh yeah lol 

You can also do it like r B2 r U' r' B2 r U' r2


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 10, 2016)

Ollie said:


> I don't have a cube either, but surely you could do [L: [U2, L D' L']], turn it into a proper 9 mover and avoid a regrip?


yup that's what i do


----------



## h2f (Sep 10, 2016)

Ollie said:


> I don't have a cube either, but surely you could do [L: [U2, L D' L']], turn it into a proper 9 mover and avoid a regrip?


Oh thanks. I was using R setup all the time but it sucks.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 14, 2016)

nice scramble
1. 36.53 U' L2 U' F2 D L2 D2 R2 U B2 F2 L' D' F' U' F D2 U2 F' R' U'

EDIT: another cool scramble
1. 36.89 B' R2 U2 B2 R2 F' L2 B' D2 L2 B' D L U' L D2 F D' R2 B' U2 
notice how there are two corners swapped at the bottom. just do R2 rperm R2 at the end to solve parity


----------



## oneshot (Sep 22, 2016)

Question: Does anyone do multi blind with 4x4 or bigger cubes?


----------



## Cale S (Sep 22, 2016)

oneshot said:


> Question: Does anyone do multi blind with 4x4 or bigger cubes?



I used to when I only had like 5 3x3s


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 22, 2016)

Cale S said:


> I used to when I only had like 5 3x3s


I have a feeling he's talking about 4MBLD or 5MBLD etc


----------



## mark49152 (Sep 22, 2016)

oneshot said:


> Question: Does anyone do multi blind with 4x4 or bigger cubes?


Like this?


----------



## Cale S (Sep 22, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> I have a feeling he's talking about 4MBLD or 5MBLD etc



oh oops

I've tried 5MBLD a few times, I'm going to attempt 4 or 5 some time, just haven't got around to it

edit: oh yeah I think I got 2/2 4MBLD once


----------



## Ollie (Sep 22, 2016)

Cale S said:


> oh oops
> 
> I've tried 5MBLD a few times, I'm going to attempt 4 or 5 some time, just haven't got around to it
> 
> edit: oh yeah I think I got 2/2 4MBLD once



I managed 2/3 Multi4BLD in 9:0x.xx, off by an accidental extra r slice during edge parity, right at the end of solve 3.

I miss my good memory days


----------



## the super cuber (Sep 22, 2016)

Can anyone please suggest a good corner comm for UD? (speffz) 
Also for XD 
Thanks


----------



## Ollie (Sep 22, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> Can anyone please suggest a good corner comm for UD? (speffz)
> Also for XD
> Thanks



R U (L2) U R' U' (L2) U R U2' R'? 

I don't have a cube on me, and I'm assuming your buffer is UBR?


----------



## the super cuber (Sep 22, 2016)

Ollie said:


> R U (L2) U R' U' (L2) U R U2' R'?
> 
> I don't have a cube on me, and I'm assuming your buffer is UBR?


sorry my buffer is UBL (like Noah style people)


----------



## Jacck (Sep 22, 2016)

oneshot said:


> Question: Does anyone do multi blind with 4x4 or bigger cubes?


Last year I did a few attempts, the best were
4/4 4mbld in 1:11:46.94
2/2 5mbld in 1:07:39.28
and 4/4 2-5bld in 1:11:21.20 and 54:42.89 (and in Jan16 53:13.38)
One goal could be to do a sub 1 hour with 4 4x4, or maybe I should try 3 5x5 sometime - or the 2-6?
But somehow, those results feel good enough for me and I don't know, whether I need to improve them.


----------



## Jacck (Sep 22, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> sorry my buffer is UBL (like Noah style people)


I'm not sure about speffz, but ULB->DLF->UFL with
L2 D L2 D' L2 U' L2 D L2 D' L2 U
and ULB->DBL->UFL with
U L2 D' L2 D L2 U' L2 D' L2 D L2
Easy to learn but I don't know, whether it can be executed fast. In easy varieties you can solve all cases, where the corners are still orientated and you have two corners on top (or down) and one down (or on top) - very nice for slowcubers


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 23, 2016)

Ollie said:


> I miss my good memory days


what happened? 



the super cuber said:


> sorry my buffer is UBL (like Noah style people)


i use [z' l:[R U2 R', D2]]


----------



## Altha (Sep 23, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> Can anyone please suggest a good corner comm for UD? (speffz)
> Also for XD
> Thanks


y z' R2 U2 R' D2 R U2 R' D2 R' x y'
one of the 4 comms I double rotate on


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 23, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> Can anyone please suggest a good corner comm for UD? (speffz)
> Also for XD
> Thanks


UD: x2 R2 U R2 U' R2 D' R2 U R2 U' R2 D


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 24, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> UD: x2 R2 U R2 U' R2 D' R2 U R2 U' R2 D


I think you mean z2

i think mine is the best


----------



## the super cuber (Sep 24, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> I think you mean z2
> 
> i think mine is the best


I'll probably switch to yours, thanks


----------



## h2f (Sep 24, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> i think mine is the best



I use it.


----------



## sigalig (Sep 24, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> sorry my buffer is UBL (like Noah style people)


I think I'm probably newest to comms out of most people who have responded, but does anybody use things like this?

U D R2 D' L2 D R2 D' L2 U'

10 moves, rotationless, easy to learn, but kinda weird to fingertrick.


----------



## Berd (Sep 24, 2016)

D x' L' U' L D2 L' U L D2 x D' ?


----------



## Ollie (Sep 24, 2016)

D2 r U r' B2 r U' r' B2 D2


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 24, 2016)

random comms you should know

OJ [R U:[R' D' R, U]]
MT [R' U:[R' D' R, U]]
NV [R2 U:[R' D' R, U]]

GJ [R U:[R' D R, U]]
GT [R' U:[R' D R, U]]
GV [R2 U:[R' D R, U]]

OL [R D:[R' U R, D]]
ML [R' D:[R' U R, D]]
NL [R2 D:[R' U R, D]]


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 25, 2016)

I'm confused. Why does it look like he did half of the solves in a different orientation?


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Sep 25, 2016)

Most look like they're off by an x2 rotation, which would suggest reorienting to get a nicer scramble then fixing centers. One of them isn't, maybe it was just placed down weird. Not actually watched it yet though. Also, 28/28 is pretty good!

Edit: watched it and now even more confused. At the end he did most of the solve with green on B and finished with blue on B. This clearly happened a lot during the attempt and it seems strange that it happened so much.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 25, 2016)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Most look like they're off by an x2 rotation, which would suggest reorienting to get a nicer scramble then fixing centers. One of them isn't, maybe it was just placed down weird. Not actually watched it yet though. Also, 28/28 is pretty good!


he always starts execution with orange top blue front(facing him), but then half time he magically ends up with red top green front.


----------



## xchippy (Sep 25, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> he always starts execution with orange top blue front(facing him), but then half time he magically ends up with red top green front.


Because his buffers are DF and DFR so to do parity you have to flip (most of the time)


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 26, 2016)

xchippy said:


> Because his buffers are DF and DFR so to do parity you have to flip (most of the time)


ah, i see. But isn't that a slow way to solve parity? I guess it doesn't really matter though because it's multi


----------



## xchippy (Sep 26, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> ah, i see. But isn't that a slow way to solve parity? I guess it doesn't really matter though because it's multi


I don't know it seems like the best way but having your buffers on the bottom is kind of awkward. There probably aren't that many good ways.


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 26, 2016)

xchippy said:


> Because his buffers are DF and DFR so to do parity you have to flip (most of the time)


How many fast solvers apart from Kaijun use DFR? Seems like a weird choice...?


----------



## h2f (Sep 26, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> How many fast solvers apart from Kaijun use DFR? Seems like a weird choice...?



Witali Bułatow uses too. With M2/R2 he got sub40 official single. He said to me that parity is very easy with both buffers.


----------



## Cale S (Sep 26, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> How many fast solvers apart from Kaijun use DFR? Seems like a weird choice...?


I think Marcell Endrey did because of R2


----------



## xchippy (Sep 27, 2016)

What are the advantages of using DFR instead of something on the top other than R2? Seems kind of bad to be honest. Maybe because they like DF for edges and want them to be adjacent?


----------



## Altha (Sep 27, 2016)

xchippy said:


> What are the advantages of using DFR instead of something on the top other than R2? Seems kind of bad to be honest. Maybe because they like DF for edges and want them to be adjacent?


dunno if this is a direct answer but from what I've heard adjacent buffers give better parities and well, DFR/DF is an x away from UFR/UF (which is what gianfranco uses)


----------



## Altha (Sep 27, 2016)

What do people generally learn to get even better at 3bld after getting good at full 3-style?


----------



## Heart_Johnson (Sep 27, 2016)

Altha said:


> What do people generally learn to get even better at 3bld after getting good at full 3-style?



Move efficiency typically


----------



## Ollie (Sep 27, 2016)

Heart_Johnson said:


> Move efficiency typically



And speed-optimization. Simple example, a 10-mover with no rotations is preferable to an 8 mover with a rotation.


----------



## xchippy (Sep 27, 2016)

What algs do you guys use for UF > DL > LB? I can't seem to find a good one


----------



## CyanSandwich (Sep 27, 2016)

xchippy said:


> What algs do you guys use for UF > DL > LB? I can't seem to find a good one


I Use D x [U' L2 U, M2]

But just found this on Grzegorz' list y' L' U M' U2 M U L y

It's really sick. If you use it intuitively it can be applied to 8 cases.

Edit: Actually, there are at least 12 cases where a variant of this seems like the best option.


----------



## xchippy (Sep 27, 2016)

CyanSandwich said:


> I Use D x [U' L2 U, M2]
> 
> But just found this on Grzegorz' list y' L' U M' U2 M U L y
> 
> ...


Wow i can't believe I didn't see that. Also, idk if you'd like this, but it's more right handed to do y R' U M U2 M' U' R y'


----------



## CyanSandwich (Sep 27, 2016)

xchippy said:


> Wow i can't believe I didn't see that. Also, idk if you'd like this, but it's more right handed to do y R' U M U2 M' U' R y'


Ah, yes, R moves are better.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 28, 2016)

Altha said:


> What do people generally learn to get even better at 3bld after getting good at full 3-style?


-learning multiple comms per case
-advanced parity
-better flip/twist algs (R U R' U R' D' R L F2 L' U2 R2 D R2)
-floating buffers
-recognizing random z perms in your memo and doing 1 alg instead of like 3 comms
-solving the last 3 corners targets(when there's parity) in one alg
-solving the last target while twisting corners

and stuff you can always improve on
-memo
-tps


----------



## Altha (Sep 28, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> -solving the last 3 corners targets(when there's parity) in one alg


Is there some sort of subset like this that currently exists?

Also that's a cool corner twist alg


----------



## Heart_Johnson (Sep 28, 2016)

How should I go about getting sub-1? I JUST noticed that its primarily my exec that causes my dnfs, and in my mind, a fast time is no use to me if it's a dnf. I mean i was getting 10 dnf streaks with 1 success that wouldnt even be sub-1 (so what was the point?) but if i have fast memo (read: 20-25 seconds) then I can slow-exec to practice not screwing up my comms.

Did you guys just wing your memo + exec until your accuracy raised, or did you go for speed+accuracy combined over time?


----------



## Altha (Sep 29, 2016)

Heart_Johnson said:


> Did you guys just wing your memo + exec until your accuracy raised, or did you go for speed+accuracy combined over time?


I think I did push my memo back then but I always tried to maintain pauseless execution.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 29, 2016)

cool scramble, you can use a zperm
L2 D2 R2 D2 F L2 F U2 F U2 F' L' R2 B' D R U2 R2 D2 R2


----------



## Altha (Sep 29, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> cool scramble, you can use a zperm
> L2 D2 R2 D2 F L2 F U2 F U2 F' L' R2 B' D R U2 R2 D2 R2


S' U2 M' U' M S U' could come in handy


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 29, 2016)

Altha said:


> S' U2 M' U' M S U' could come in handy


how do you know this alg? I saw it from gianfranco's video


----------



## Altha (Sep 29, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> how do you know this alg? I saw it from gianfranco's video


I saw it from gianfranco's video too. Fun alg to do even tho I have yet to come across a case needing it


----------



## Cale S (Sep 29, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> how do you know this alg? I saw it from gianfranco's video



what video is it?


----------



## xchippy (Sep 29, 2016)

Cale S said:


> what video is it?


----------



## xchippy (Oct 1, 2016)

Does anyone know how Gianfranco does parity?


----------



## Cale S (Oct 1, 2016)

xchippy said:


> Does anyone know how Gianfranco does parity?



I think he said he knows an alg for every 2c2e case


----------



## xchippy (Oct 1, 2016)

Cale S said:


> I think he said he knows an alg for every 2c2e case


Is that any 2 corners and 2 edges swapped because that's probably over a thousand cases.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Oct 1, 2016)

xchippy said:


> Is that any 2 corners and 2 edges swapped because that's probably over a thousand cases.


I think he swaps one edge with his edge buffer and one corner with his corner buffer
so 21*22=462


----------



## xchippy (Oct 1, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> I think he swaps one edge with his edge buffer and one corner with his corner buffer
> so 21*22=462


Well I gotta start learning algs. That's like half 3-style but they're not intuitive


----------



## kamilprzyb (Oct 1, 2016)

Well, that's how you solve a parity like a real man


----------



## Cale S (Oct 7, 2016)

U Rw2 U2 Fw Rw U F2 L D2 Fw Rw2 D' Fw2 L D2 U' B2 R2 Rw2 F2 B2 U F2 U' Rw2 L2 F' Fw L' Rw B2 L2 R' Uw B2 F D2 Fw' R D'

this scramble can be oriented to have 8 solved wings, and one edge pair flipped in place

didn't get this for a BLD solve but I noticed because I was doing OLL parity avoidance


----------



## Daniel Lin (Oct 7, 2016)

Cale S said:


> U Rw2 U2 Fw Rw U F2 L D2 Fw Rw2 D' Fw2 L D2 U' B2 R2 Rw2 F2 B2 U F2 U' Rw2 L2 F' Fw L' Rw B2 L2 R' Uw B2 F D2 Fw' R D'
> 
> this scramble can be oriented to have 8 solved wings, and one edge pair flipped in place
> 
> didn't get this for a BLD solve but I noticed because I was doing OLL parity avoidance


Cool. But that's a rare case. I don't think Its worth paying attention to wings since they're harder to orient
Also, what's oll parity avoidance?


----------



## Cale S (Oct 7, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> Cool. But that's a rare case. I don't think Its worth paying attention to wings since they're harder to orient
> Also, what's oll parity avoidance?



OLL parity happens if scramble + solve centers takes an odd number of wide quarter turns, so if you check wing parity before a solve and make sure you solve your first 3 centers in an odd/even number of wide quarter turns you can avoid OLL parity every time. With Yau it would be quite difficult but with Hoya it's pretty easy. Counting isn't too bad because triggers like Rw U Rw' don't affect parity, and neither do face turns or wide half turns.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Oct 8, 2016)

Cale S said:


> OLL parity happens if scramble + solve centers takes an odd number of wide quarter turns, so if you check wing parity before a solve and make sure you solve your first 3 centers in an odd/even number of wide quarter turns you can avoid OLL parity every time. With Yau it would be quite difficult but with Hoya it's pretty easy. Counting isn't too bad because triggers like Rw U Rw' don't affect parity, and neither do face turns or wide half turns.


Cool. How do you check wing parity tho? Do you go through BLD memo?


----------



## Cale S (Oct 8, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> Cool. How do you check wing parity tho? Do you go through BLD memo?



That's the only way I know of right now, but you can always solve at least one piece, and you don't need to actually memorize it, or even count the number of targets, just whether it's odd or even, so you can rush through it.


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 9, 2016)

B2 F2 U' R2 B2 D2 F2 D' U' L2 F' R2 B2 R' U' F' D L' F2 R' B

Crazy but not particularly easy.


----------



## Altha (Oct 10, 2016)

DNF(1:34.16) D2 R D2 U2 R' U2 B2 U2 L2 D2 L' D B R' U' R' B' R B2 U'
(scramble a z y' away from orientation)
I literally did not use my edge buffer once in the entire solve. I ended up using 3 different floating buffer cases and one edge flipping comm (cos UB/UL swap parity)  sadly misrecognised one of the cases but guess I'll never see something like this again for a while


----------



## Daniel Lin (Oct 14, 2016)

what do you guys think of MUD algs?
M2 U' M' D' M U M' D M'

also found a weird fingertrick alg
S U' M' U2 M U' S'
I do the S moves with my ring finger


----------



## Altha (Oct 14, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> what do you guys think of MUD algs?
> M2 U' M' D' M U M' D M'
> 
> also found a weird fingertrick alg
> ...


MUD algs are alright as long as you can execute them well consistently.

Also I have no idea how you're using your ring finger for the S moves in the 2nd alg, I naturally use left index for the 1st S, bringing UR to RD


----------



## Daniel Lin (Oct 14, 2016)

Altha said:


> Also I have no idea how you're using your ring finger for the S moves in the 2nd alg, I naturally use left index for the 1st S, bringing UR to RD


For S, use your right ring finger to push on RD. 

now that I see it, i think doing it your way with the left index is much better


----------



## Altha (Oct 14, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> For S, use your right ring finger to push on RD.
> 
> now that I see it, i think doing it your way with the left index is much better


ah woops, I meant right index for the first S my bad  (I usually do Ms with left btw)​


----------



## Altha (Oct 14, 2016)

I'm not too sure how to explain this properly, but in 3bld, I memo corners first and if I get parity I'll memo UB and UL to swap with each other and execute like so when I execute edges. Would it be possible to use an alternative form of this parity in multibld, using corners first memo AND execution? If you memoed a sticker which goes on to UB for instance, you'd still memo it as UB but you would continue memoing the cycle from UL instead as after doing corners, the pieces would be swapped. Does anyone using UBL buffer and memo and exec corners first use something like this?

EDIT: Gonna chuck here to avoid triple posting but are there any good UBL parity lists (as alternatives to y perm setups)?


----------



## the super cuber (Oct 17, 2016)

I'm pretty sure no one has double the official MBLD points as their age right?

since there are a few who have even the same number of points as thier age.

unofficially I have gotten 34 points (which is double my age of 17) but not in comp yet.
the only other person I know who was done this (unofficially) is Mark Boyanowski with 40 points


----------



## Berd (Oct 17, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> I'm pretty sure no one has double the official MBLD points as their age right?
> 
> since there are a few who have even the same number of points as thier age.
> 
> ...


He has a 40/40!?


----------



## Cale S (Oct 17, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> I'm pretty sure no one has double the official MBLD points as their age right?
> 
> since there are a few who have even the same number of points as thier age.
> 
> ...


If I actually did MBLD at home I might be able to get 32/32


----------



## the super cuber (Oct 17, 2016)

Berd said:


> He has a 40/40!?


yep


----------



## Heart_Johnson (Oct 17, 2016)

what's a good comm for UBL>RUF>BDR ? right now im using R'U'[y D F D'F', U'] (i think thats notation for comms?)


----------



## Daniel Lin (Oct 18, 2016)

Heart_Johnson said:


> what's a good comm for UBL>RUF>BDR ? right now im using R'U'[y D F D'F', U'] (i think thats notation for comms?)


[R' U:[R' D' R, U]]


----------



## newtonbase (Oct 18, 2016)

Does anyone use this edge comm for IQ (DF-FU-BU) or is it too messy? 
U' M (U M U2 M' U) M' U


----------



## Daniel Lin (Oct 18, 2016)

newtonbase said:


> Does anyone use this edge comm for IQ (DF-FU-BU) or is it too messy?
> U' M (U M U2 M' U) M' U


i use it. can't find anything better


----------



## h2f (Oct 18, 2016)

newtonbase said:


> Does anyone use this edge comm for IQ (DF-FU-BU) or is it too messy?
> U' M (U M U2 M' U) M' U


I use.


----------



## Applecow (Oct 18, 2016)

newtonbase said:


> Does anyone use this edge comm for IQ (DF-FU-BU) or is it too messy?
> U' M (U M U2 M' U) M' U


I use it, too  Best Alternative is x y [U' M' U, R2] but rotationless MU is better


----------



## the super cuber (Oct 18, 2016)

what is the WR for official 2/2 MBLD? I got a 2/2 in 1:23 at Asians, does anyone know of anything better?


----------



## Applecow (Oct 18, 2016)

1:16, Asian championships 2016
https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...ars=only+2016&show=1000+Results&single=Single


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 27, 2016)

R2 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 D2 L2 R2 U' L2 U' L B2 L' D U' L' B2 U' F' 

if your corner buffer is UBL and your orientation is WCA then you can solve your first 4 corner targets with (R U2 R' U2)*3

who said 2-gen can't affect CP


----------



## kake123 (Oct 27, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> R2 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 D2 L2 R2 U' L2 U' L B2 L' D U' L' B2 U' F'
> 
> if your corner buffer is UBL and your orientation is WCA then you can solve your first 4 corner targets with (R U2 R' U2)*3
> 
> who said 2-gen can't affect CP


Lol, possible 5-style case using 2-gen...


----------



## Daniel Lin (Oct 27, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> R2 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 D2 L2 R2 U' L2 U' L B2 L' D U' L' B2 U' F'
> 
> if your corner buffer is UBL and your orientation is WCA then you can solve your first 4 corner targets with (R U2 R' U2)*3
> 
> who said 2-gen can't affect CP


That's not much faster than doing two 3 cycles...


Sent from my HUAWEI G620-A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 27, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> That's not much faster than doing two 3 cycles...
> 
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI G620-A2 using Tapatalk


Oh. I wouldn't know, I don't use 3style. But I can do (R U2 R' U2)*3 in about 1.2.


----------



## GenTheThief (Oct 28, 2016)

Rw U R2 U' Rw' F R2 F'
UBL->FUL->BDR

Random alg I found.
I hope someone can use it. idk if this is better than the normal comm.


----------



## Heart_Johnson (Oct 28, 2016)

Is there any sort of mega-addendum for resources for learning other puzzles bld? I'd LOVE to learn megabld or sq1 (or even skewbld lol) but finding the resources for it are hit or miss, and if you do find it, you better hope its in english/your language.

I'm thinking about making a mega thread for it, but I'd need some help either creating, or finding methods/resources for such a thing. I know pyraBLD, but am completely lost on any sort of megabld, skewbld, or sq1bld. Thoughts?


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 28, 2016)

GenTheThief said:


> Rw U R2 U' Rw' F R2 F'
> UBL->FUL->BDR
> 
> Random alg I found.
> I hope someone can use it. idk if this is better than the normal comm.


This is equal to the normal comm, just that some L moves have been turned into Rw moves.


----------



## GenTheThief (Oct 28, 2016)

Heart_Johnson said:


> sq1bld


Mike has a page on this in his sig.



guysensei1 said:


> This is equal to the normal comm, just that some L moves have been turned into Rw moves.


Ahhh. Well, it does indeed seem better than the normal comm lol.


----------



## Altha (Oct 28, 2016)

GenTheThief said:


> Ahhh. Well, it does indeed seem better than the normal comm lol.


imo the standard (U R' U') L' (U R U) L is good enough


----------



## pinser (Oct 29, 2016)

Look at the corners of this scramble
F R2 U2 R2 F' R2 D2 U2 B' R D' B' R' D' L R2 U2 B2 U2 B Rw
That scramble and guysensei's post above got me thinking, maybe learn some 5-cycle/cp/weird algs to handle these kind of scenarios?


----------



## Heart_Johnson (Oct 30, 2016)

U L2 D R2 U B2 F2 L2 D R2 B2 L' F L2 R' U' R' F2 R F' R2
speaking of corners
-_-


----------



## Daniel Lin (Oct 30, 2016)

I have this weird problem of mixing up edge and corner memo. Does that ever happen to anyone else?


----------



## sqAree (Oct 30, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> I have this weird problem of mixing up edge and corner memo. Does that ever happen to anyone else?



Never, as I memo corners with images and edges with audio.
But on mbld it already happened to me.


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 30, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> I have this weird problem of mixing up edge and corner memo. Does that ever happen to anyone else?


Not during 3BLD cause different memo style, not during MBLD because different room locations


----------



## mark49152 (Oct 30, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> I have this weird problem of mixing up edge and corner memo. Does that ever happen to anyone else?


I don't mix up the memo but sometimes I mix up the execution during MBLD because I'm not used to using images for edge memo. For example, I might have CG during edges, and because CG is a key corner comm for me that is strongly associated to its image for regular 3BLD, I'll inadvertently execute it as a corner rather than an edge comm.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Oct 30, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> I have this weird problem of mixing up edge and corner memo. Does that ever happen to anyone else?


Maybe in a 3bld solve where I've memo'd quite fast, and a word from corners sounds similar to a word/sound from edges.
In MBLD, again, I don't have that problem but I do sometimes execute one instead of the other. I always notice and undo it though.


----------



## Altha (Oct 31, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> I have this weird problem of mixing up edge and corner memo. Does that ever happen to anyone else?


I basically never get this myself as my sentence/imagery memo is very different to my audio memo


----------



## Berd (Nov 9, 2016)

L2 B R2 B2 R2 U2 B' D2 F2 U2 R2 L U B' F R' B' L' D2 L' U Rw2

Those corners!


----------



## Daniel Lin (Nov 9, 2016)

Berd said:


> Those corners!


can be solved with 1 3cycle, yperm, and twisty alg


----------



## genericcuber666 (Nov 9, 2016)

how do you guys memorize so fast i know i shouldnt expect to be world class straight away but ive only been able to solve all the edges once and that was with a 10 minute memo how was i surposed to do both corners and edges?


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 9, 2016)

Interview with Ollie Frost.

https://danielkilov.com/2016/11/05/talking-to-oliver-frost/


----------



## Berd (Nov 9, 2016)

genericcuber666 said:


> how do you guys memorize so fast i know i shouldnt expect to be world class straight away but ive only been able to solve all the edges once and that was with a 10 minute memo how was i surposed to do both corners and edges?


You have to remember ~ 12 letters in a row for edges. That shouldn't take you 10 minutes. Practice will cut down that time so quick.


----------



## joshsailscga (Nov 17, 2016)

So I have a question about blindfolds in competition- does it have to be an actual blindfold, or could it be something like a rolled bandanna, as long as it completely covers the eyes? I checked the regs and there doesn't seem to be much specific about the actual blindfold. Just want to be sure so I don't have an awkward surprise at my first blind comp this weekend.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Nov 17, 2016)

genericcuber666 said:


> how do you guys memorize so fast i know i shouldnt expect to be world class straight away but ive only been able to solve all the edges once and that was with a 10 minute memo how was i surposed to do both corners and edges?


you have a lettering scheme, right? it's important to have one
make sure you have a good memo method (like images or audio)

if you can't keep track of the pieces, put your fingers on the edges you've memoed


----------



## Cale S (Nov 23, 2016)

I used an H perm in a 3BLD solve...

to solve corners


Spoiler



F R2 F' U2 R2 F' L2 F2 D2 B D' L2 F D' B2 L D R B' F2 R2 Fw' Uw2


----------



## Daniel Lin (Nov 23, 2016)

Cale S said:


> I used an H perm in a 3BLD solve...
> 
> to solve corners
> 
> ...


nice 
I've used Hperms a couple times for edges


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 23, 2016)

Cale S said:


> I used an H perm in a 3BLD solve...
> 
> to solve corners


Nice. One of the scrambles at UK Championships had 4 corners solvable by H-perm U2. I saw the pattern but did not solve it that way because one piece was in my buffer and I'd have lost a few seconds thinking about it. I did swap two of them with a V-perm though, which was pretty smart by my standards


----------



## Daniel Lin (Nov 28, 2016)

I think this is my coolest 3BLD single ever

1. 26.69 B2 R2 D2 R2 U F2 D2 B2 D F2 L D' F L2 D2 R' B2 L U2 F 

[x:[U L' U', M']]
[r' U':[M, U2]]
[L:R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U' R2 F' R U R U' R' y M' U M U M U2 M' U M' U M' U2 M2 y']

[U:[R' D R, U]]
[U, L' D2 L]
[x z:[R' U2 R, D2]]

solve before was 26.59


----------



## Daniel Lin (Dec 8, 2016)

I'm going to relearn 3style for fun. I currently use UBL and DF, so now I'm going to learn UFR and UF and see if the comms are better. Since lots of people are debating on what the best buffer is, or if they're all the same
Expecting to finish in a month or two

EDIT:
I'm not going to learn UFR corners because I only know how to solve parity with UBL. So I'm just learning UF edges


----------



## Altha (Dec 8, 2016)

thoughts?


----------



## Daniel Lin (Dec 8, 2016)

Altha said:


> thoughts?


i've actually thought of this before but I never thought of applying it to multi

I think it's better than using algs because you don't have to think about setup moves


----------



## Altha (Dec 8, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> i've actually thought of this before but I never thought of applying it to multi
> 
> I think it's better than using algs because you don't have to think about setup moves


yeh, pretty sure I'm not the first one to think of the idea. And I wanted a mbld parity method that would suit people that like the simplicity of the UB/UL swap parity for 3bld


----------



## Berd (Dec 9, 2016)

R U' R2 B R F2 U' F R' D F2 D2 B2 D B2 L2 U' R2 D F2 B' Rw' Uw'

Anyone like twists/flips?


----------



## Daniel Lin (Dec 10, 2016)

just realized I've been doing speffz wrong for big cubes

DFr is V, not U....

it's how noah taught it in his tutorial tho


----------



## mark49152 (Dec 10, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> just realized I've been doing speffz wrong for big cubes
> 
> DFr is V, not U....


For me, DRb is V, same as DR in 3BLD. DFr would be U but it's my buffer. Is Speffz different on big cubes?


----------



## newtonbase (Dec 10, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> just realized I've been doing speffz wrong for big cubes
> 
> DFr is V, not U....
> 
> it's how noah taught it in his tutorial tho


That's wrong?


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 10, 2016)

newtonbase said:


> That's wrong?


U is DFL on 3x3 though, so it's weird to have it as DFr on bigger cubes


----------



## mark49152 (Dec 10, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> U is DFL on 3x3 though, so it's weird to have it as DFr on bigger cubes


Are we talking corners or wings? He used lower case r. Wings follow edges and U is DF on 3x3.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Dec 10, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> Are we talking corners or wings? He used lower case r. Wings follow edges and U is DF on 3x3.


I'm talking about wings

just look at the diagram and you'll get it
https://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Speffz

DFr is V. The thing is, everyone who uses speffz for 3x3 and r2 for wings does speffz wrong for big cubes.


----------



## newtonbase (Dec 10, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> I'm talking about wings
> 
> just look at the diagram and you'll get it
> https://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Speffz
> ...


If everyone does something wrong it tends to become the new right. Like Big Ben.


----------



## mark49152 (Dec 11, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> just look at the diagram and you'll get it
> https://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Speffz


Yes I see what you mean. It's not just V. My K would be L, I would be J, etc.

However, the diagram actually shows that DRf is V. DFr is grayed out. They can't both be V and which one is V depends on which wing sticker orbit we solve in. If you used UFr as a buffer then DRf would be your V. From their choice of which stickers to gray out it looks like Speffz was devised assuming this latter orbit, so we'd solve to DFl not DFr, it would be lettered U, and wings would be consistent with 3x3 edges. 

For the other sticker orbit it would make more sense to rotate those corner blocks the other way so the midge at DF would be V too. Unfortunately most people learn 3BLD first, so when you graduate to big BLD your wings may or may not be consistent with 3x3 edges depending on which buffer sticker you choose.

Personally I'm sticking with following 3x3 edges, because it's clearer to me.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Dec 11, 2016)

Just thought of something
UF and UB are F/B mirrors, right?
so UB should be just as good as UF, right?

[r' U:[M', U2]] becomes [[r U':[M, U2]]
and R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R becomes R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'

so if wanted adjacent buffers you could just use UB/ULB


----------



## pinser (Dec 12, 2016)

Does having all the edges oriented provide a significant advantage? Would it be easier to use 5-cycles or some other fast method? 
What about having corners oriented?


----------



## sigalig (Dec 12, 2016)

Any of you guys ever listen to any kind of music during blind solves? Obviously any music with lyrics will mess me up, but naturally I would expect classical piano/orchestral pieces or jazz with no lyrics to not mess me up but I think it actually does mess with me.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Dec 13, 2016)

pinser said:


> Does having all the edges oriented provide a significant advantage? Would it be easier to use 5-cycles or some other fast method?
> What about having corners oriented?


not sure, but I don't think so. Oriented edges only help for regular speedsolving. And i think the idea of 5style was dismissed a while ago


----------



## Cale S (Dec 13, 2016)

pinser said:


> Does having all the edges oriented provide a significant advantage? Would it be easier to use 5-cycles or some other fast method?
> What about having corners oriented?



Having edges oriented gives you easier algs, like the 6 movers or 2-gen algs


----------



## Altha (Dec 28, 2016)

How would you guys do parity for UF/UFR buffers (memo corners then edges, exec reverse)? I'm starting to get bored of 3bld so I figured I'd starting learning UFR comms


----------



## Altha (Dec 28, 2016)

A question I'm a lot more curious about though is why kaijun leaves his blindfold very high up his head and uses his palm to don it unlike a lot of other top blders  (I'm guessing it's because he's comfortable and used to it but still)


----------



## Cale S (Jan 3, 2017)

Kaijun got another sub-2 4BLD: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/XianNewYear2017

and 2/2 MBLD in 0:59 wtf


----------



## newtonbase (Jan 4, 2017)

Cale S said:


> Kaijun got another sub-2 4BLD: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/XianNewYear2017
> 
> and 2/2 MBLD in 0:59 wtf


I'd just spotted the 2/2. Pretty incredible.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jan 4, 2017)

weird that 4BLD takes twice as long as 2/2 multi

they're almost the same amount of information to memorize


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 4, 2017)

Daniel Lin said:


> weird that 4BLD takes twice as long as 2/2 multi
> 
> they're almost the same amount of information to memorize


Comparing 4BLD with 3BLD, WR solves are about 5.5x slower despite there being only about 2.2x the info/targets. Kaijun's 2:02 had 47 sec memo and 1:15 execution (can't find a vid of the 1:41). Ratio of exec to memo is about 1.6:1 which is about the same as world class 3BLD, so it's not like either memo or execution is more to blame for the 5.5x. I wonder if one day we'll see 4BLD sub-1?


----------



## Ollie (Jan 4, 2017)

Daniel Lin said:


> weird that 4BLD takes twice as long as 2/2 multi
> 
> they're almost the same amount of information to memorize



The information is simply more difficult to memorize. 

For example, you can be strategic with center cycles, memorizing cycles of certain lengths and reducing the amount of work you have to do later. Plus the fact that the cube is simply bigger, so finding new cycles can trickier.

I would bet that those two multi cubes had solved pieces on each of them and no parity.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 4, 2017)

Yeah 4BLD memo is harder to navigate. But I think execution is more of a problem, with the worse hardware and algs/moveset.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 4, 2017)

Cale S said:


> Kaijun got another sub-2 4BLD: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/XianNewYear2017
> 
> and 2/2 MBLD in 0:59 wtf


I wonder why he didn't try for a mbld podium...


----------



## Goosly (Jan 4, 2017)

guysensei1 said:


> I wonder why he didn't try for a mbld podium...



Probably because he doesn't care about a podium and enjoys trying 2/2


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jan 4, 2017)

Ollie said:


> For example, you can be strategic with center cycles, memorizing cycles of certain lengths and reducing the amount of work you have to do later.


uhh not sure what you mean



Ollie said:


> Plus the fact that the cube is simply bigger, so finding new cycles can trickier.


oh yeah. That's only a problem for wings though right? because if you have a system for memoing centers and you put you fingers on the pieces it's not tricky at all. And even for wings sometimes you get lucky and get no cycle breaks(kinda rare tho)



Ollie said:


> I would bet that those two multi cubes had solved pieces on each of them and no parity


but if you get an easy parity case like J perm it should take about the same time to execute as a 3cycle. So i don't think parity really slows down solves much


----------



## Ollie (Jan 4, 2017)

Daniel Lin said:


> uhh not sure what you mean
> 
> *other stuff*



Yeah, you're right about the wings. My 2:02 had one wing cycle - if I was at my best that should have been 1:50.xx (I even did r2 for a few cases in that solve, teehee.)

If you're interested, read the miscellaneous techniques article in my sig, but basically:

You don't have to memorize 4BLD centers in one set way. You can shoot to different center positions to avoid 2-cycles, for example.
This requires extra thought in order to keep track of what you have memorized and what you haven't (during memo, of course.) Therefore, it's more difficult.
Benefit of this is reducing the number of algs you need to go in order to execute centers.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 6, 2017)

D2 L2 R' B2 D2 R F2 U2 R F L2 B2 U' F2 U2 B' U L U' R' Fw Uw2 

One of the MBLD scrambles for malaysia cube open 2016, 1 corner target, 3 twisted corners if you have the right orientation/buffers


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jan 15, 2017)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1yHyLJDvVbuEsoHONefUq7jAAFta9qM9wydwfSrJOZWQ/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 3, 2017)

What happens when you haven't used your Anki Deck for years:


----------



## Meneghetti (Feb 3, 2017)

Daniel Lin said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1yHyLJDvVbuEsoHONefUq7jAAFta9qM9wydwfSrJOZWQ/edit?usp=sharing



Thanks for sharing!
I'm wondering how you fingertrick this: *[L S' D':[M, D2]]*


----------



## Daniel Lin (Feb 4, 2017)

Meneghetti said:


> Thanks for sharing!
> I'm wondering how you fingertrick this: *[L S' D':[M, D2]]*


no problem

I think that alg is probably bad. I will replace it with
[E' L' U L:[E, L2]]


btw, edges are extremely refined right now
I'm pretty sure every case is sub1able


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Feb 4, 2017)

I've heard quite a few people saying that they don't have a good system for remembering twisted corners and flipped edges.
This is more a MBLD technique if you're using rooms or a story, but for the letter where the green or blue sticker needs to be flipped to the top or bottom, I just use that first letter for people's names, and put them in weird places up high or to the side, so I know they are the flipped/twisted pieces. E.g. Going past a closet they are cramped up on the top shelf or something. Lol

I've only just started using it so dunno if it will work for more cubes.


----------



## kamilprzyb (Feb 4, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> I've heard quite a few people saying that they don't have a good system for remembering twisted corners and flipped edges.
> This is more a MBLD technique if you're using rooms or a story, but for the letter where the green or blue sticker needs to be flipped to the top or bottom, I just use that first letter for people's names, and put them in weird places up high or to the side, so I know they are the flipped/twisted pieces. E.g. Going past a closet they are cramped up on the top shelf or something. Lol
> 
> I've only just started using it so dunno if it will work for more cubes.



If you have problems with remembering flips/twists I recommend creating an unique image for that, just like for a normal pair. I think it'll be easier and more efficient than having to remember these positions.
It's really not many images, 11 for edges and 14 for corners, if you'll use the same ones for both - only 14 images
These images may start with the letter of sticker, Idk I don't use letter pairs 
What you did is good already, but this would be a small upgrade. I hardly ever have problems with twists/flips this way, even with 40+ cubes


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Feb 7, 2017)

I'm interested to know how many people have their eyes open vs. shut underneath their blindfold? Obviously it makes little to no difference because you can't see the puzzle, but I started out with my eyes open and now if I close them it just feels weird.


----------



## sqAree (Feb 7, 2017)

Scruggsy13 said:


> I'm interested to know how many people have their eyes open vs. shut underneath their blindfold? Obviously it makes little to no difference because you can't see the puzzle, but I started out with my eyes open and now if I close them it just feels weird.



My eyes are shut. Advantage is I don't feel weird when BLDing when I don't have my blindfold with me (for example on the bus or at uni where in fact I'd feel weird using a blindfold xD).


----------



## newtonbase (Feb 7, 2017)

Scruggsy13 said:


> I'm interested to know how many people have their eyes open vs. shut underneath their blindfold? Obviously it makes little to no difference because you can't see the puzzle, but I started out with my eyes open and now if I close them it just feels weird.


I honesty don't know.I only ever use a blindfold when competing and when practicing I usually just look away.


----------



## mark49152 (Feb 7, 2017)

Scruggsy13 said:


> I'm interested to know how many people have their eyes open vs. shut underneath their blindfold? Obviously it makes little to no difference because you can't see the puzzle, but I started out with my eyes open and now if I close them it just feels weird.


Shut. In practice I don't use a blindfold and just close my eyes, so that's habit. At comps I worry that I might just close my eyes and forget to pull the blindfold down


----------



## Daniel Lin (Feb 7, 2017)

Scruggsy13 said:


> I'm interested to know how many people have their eyes open vs. shut underneath their blindfold? Obviously it makes little to no difference because you can't see the puzzle, but I started out with my eyes open and now if I close them it just feels weird.


I do significantly better with my eyes open, idk why

It's just easier to co concentrate and its harder to accidentally fall asleep


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 7, 2017)

Scruggsy13 said:


> I'm interested to know how many people have their eyes open vs. shut underneath their blindfold? Obviously it makes little to no difference because you can't see the puzzle, but I started out with my eyes open and now if I close them it just feels weird.


I usually do open, not sure why though


----------



## Torch (Feb 8, 2017)

Scruggsy13 said:


> I'm interested to know how many people have their eyes open vs. shut underneath their blindfold? Obviously it makes little to no difference because you can't see the puzzle, but I started out with my eyes open and now if I close them it just feels weird.



Always shut. If I have my eyes open they get irritated by the fabric and I get distracted by the light I can see around the edges of the blindfold.


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 8, 2017)

Torch said:


> Always shut. If I have my eyes open they get irritated by the fabric and I get distracted by the light I can see around the edges of the blindfold.


I get itches between my eyes during bigBLD and MBLD because my blindfold is bad


----------



## newtonbase (Feb 8, 2017)

Torch said:


> Always shut. If I have my eyes open they get irritated by the fabric and I get distracted by the light I can see around the edges of the blindfold.





YouCubing said:


> I get between my eyes during bigBLD and MBLD because my blindfold is bad


I'm really surprised by the low quality of blindfolds even some of the top guys use. They'll spend a fortune on ear defenders then use a blindfold that's uncomfortable and doesn't block the light properly. Mine is lovely.


----------



## Torch (Feb 8, 2017)

newtonbase said:


> I'm really surprised by the low quality of blindfolds even some of the top guys use. They'll spend a fortune on ear defenders then use a blindfold that's uncomfortable and doesn't block the light properly. Mine is lovely.



To be fair, my blindfold isn't an eyemask designed for sleeping, just a novelty blindfold with a design on it (you can see it in my WCA profile picture). I bet if I used a plain ol' sleeping mask it would be "higher quality", but it also wouldn't be as fun!


----------



## joshsailscga (Feb 9, 2017)

Daniel Lin said:


> It's just easier to co concentrate and its harder to accidentally fall asleep



Is that a common problem for you?


----------



## Daniel Lin (Feb 9, 2017)

joshsailscga said:


> Is that a common problem for you?


No, but I just feel sleepy with my eyes closed


----------



## Ollie (Feb 18, 2017)

The top 100 3BLD singles are now all sub-40


----------



## kake123 (Feb 25, 2017)

I believe this reddit post regarding cheating in a reputable Chinese show called "The Brain" deserves a read:

https://www.reddit.com/r/Cubers/comments/5w24re/lin_kaijun_gets_shafted_on_national_tv_by_a_guy/


----------



## T1_M0 (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm just asking where do people get their actual blindfolds xD


----------



## newtonbase (Feb 27, 2017)

I get mine through Amazon. I like proper sleep masks. Some people use crappy free ones you get on airplanes. 
My main Sleep / Eye Mask - Sleeping Masks Men & Women MONEY BACK GUARANTEE NEW DESIGN using Organic Bamboo & Cotton Lining - Making it Better than Silk - Our Luxury Patented Contoured & Comfortable Sleep Mask & Ear Plug Set is the Best Blackout Eyemask it will Block Light but Wont Touch your eyes like other Eyemasks - Carry Pouch and Ear Plugs Included for FREE https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B017JMYYHQ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_hphTybZJS5QAW


----------



## mark49152 (Mar 3, 2017)

Can anyone point me at info on the Firman-Sweet method for BLD corners? See description on this stream. Google throws up zero.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Mar 3, 2017)

mark49152 said:


> Can anyone point me at info on the Firman-Sweet method for BLD corners? See description on this stream. Google throws up zero.


it's basically the same thing as Old Pochmann, except with UFR as the buffer (instead of UBL)

you set up your target to UBL (and do U2 yperm U2), UBR (and do J perm) or UFL ( and do the other j perm)


----------



## mark49152 (Mar 3, 2017)

Daniel Lin said:


> it's basically the same thing as Old Pochmann, except with UFR as the buffer (instead of UBL)
> 
> you set up your target to UBL (and do U2 yperm U2), UBR (and do J perm) or UFL ( and do the other j perm)


OK thanks. That plus U2/r2 sounds a lot of work on a 10x10.


----------



## OJ Cubing (Mar 13, 2017)

So I think I'm close to being able to attempt 5BLD, given that I'm getting confident with 4 BLD.
I don't really want a tutorial so can someone tell me the parity algorithm to use for the middle edges? Obviously the normal M2 parity alg would only swap the middle edges but for OP corners you need to swap the full edge pairs - does anyone know an alg for this as it is all I need to know now!

(I use U2 centres for both types, r2 for wings, M2 middle edges and OP Corners)


----------



## mark49152 (Mar 13, 2017)

OJ Cubing said:


> So I think I'm close to being able to attempt 5BLD, given that I'm getting confident with 4 BLD.
> I don't really want a tutorial so can someone tell me the parity algorithm to use for the middle edges? Obviously the normal M2 parity alg would only swap the middle edges but for OP corners you need to swap the full edge pairs - does anyone know an alg for this as it is all I need to know now!
> 
> (I use U2 centres for both types, r2 for wings, M2 middle edges and OP Corners)


Assuming you use the usual M2/OP parity fix D' L2 D M2 D' L2 D you can embed a double wing swap in the middle of this, so

D' L2 D M2 (F2 Rw2 F2 U2 r2 U2 F2 Rw2 F2) D' L2 D

That makes it easier to understand and remember.


----------



## Hssandwich (Mar 13, 2017)

D' L2 D M2 (F2 r2 U2 r U2 r2 U2 r2 U2 r U2 r2 U2 F2) D' L2 D also works.


----------



## OJ Cubing (Mar 13, 2017)

mark49152 said:


> Assuming you use the usual M2/OP parity fix D' L2 D M2 D' L2 D you can embed a double wing swap in the middle of this, so
> 
> D' L2 D M2 (F2 Rw2 F2 U2 r2 U2 F2 Rw2 F2) D' L2 D
> 
> That makes it easier to understand and remember.



Thank you!! This is just what I needed!!!


----------



## Riddler97 (Mar 13, 2017)

OJ Cubing said:


> I don't really want a tutorial so can someone tell me the parity algorithm to use for the middle edges? Obviously the normal M2 parity alg would only swap the middle edges but for OP corners you need to swap the full edge pairs - does anyone know an alg for this as it is all I need to know now!



I often just use the normal D' L2 D M2 D' L2 D immediately after doing midges, then when I'm done executing corners I use this alg - U2 R U R' U' Rw2 F2 U2 r2 U2 F2 Rw2 U R U' R' U2 - which is just an opposite swap for wings (Rw2 F2 U2 r2 U2 F2 Rw2) with a U2, sexy move setup. But I mainly just use this because it's the same as my 4BLD corner parity alg, also it's really fingertirick friendly.


----------



## pinser (Mar 18, 2017)

(I know this belongs in the reconstruction thread, but I figured BLDers don't check it. Mods, please move this if you think it doesn't belong here.)

Kaijun Lin - 4:46.74 Former 5BLD WR - Shanghai Winter is Coming 2016
Scramble: Rw Uw F2 Dw2 B2 U2 Fw' Uw D Rw Bw' Dw2 Bw D R2 U' L F R Rw F' Dw' B2 Rw Bw2 Rw R L' Lw F2 D2 L2 Fw2 Bw' R Lw D2 Uw R U' L R2 B2 U2 F Bw2 Lw2 Dw U' Lw Bw2 Dw' L2 U' F2 R2 Dw' B' R' L 3Fw

memo: ~2min

//OB solving orientation
//Most slice moves performed as wide then outer (eg-M=3Rw' Rw), but sometimes index push for u, E, and d slices
//Kaijun's good at cancelling rotations

x' y2 //Orient

//Corners (DFR Buffer)
R U R2 U' R' F2 R U R2 U' R' F2 x'//DBL -> UFR
R2 L' U' L U R2 U' L' U L //UBR -> ULB
x U' x' R U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2 F //UFL -> LFD
R2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' L' U2 L U L' U L 4Lw R //Corner twist

//Midges (DF Buffer)
U x U' L' U M2 U' L U x' M2 U' //FL -> RB
M2 U' R2 U M2 U' R2 U //UB -> RF
U' x R' U R U' M2 U R' U' R x' M2 U x //UR ->LB
U' D M' U' M D' M' U M U //BU -> DL
x' U R' U M2 U' R U M2 U2 x //RD -> DB
M' U' M D M' U M D' //DL -> LU
x' U2 4Rw U' L' U M2 U' L U 4Rw' M2 U2 x //UL -> RB

//Wings (DFr buffer)
L2 U Rw2 R2 U' L U Rw2 R2 U' L //DLf -> FLu
Uw' U L U Rw2 R2 U' L2 U Rw2 R2 U' L Uw U' //BLd -> LBu
4Rw2 3Rw2 U y Rw' R D Rw R' U' Rw' R D' Rw R' y' 4Rw2 3Rw2 //FDl ->RUb
U' x' Rw' R U R U' Rw R' U R' U' F //BDr -> UFl
F' Rw2 R2 U' R' U Rw2 R2 U' R U F //URf -> RDf
F U' R2 U Rw2 R2 U' R2 U x Rw2 R2 U' //RFu -> LUb
B2 U' L U Rw2 R2 U' L' U Rw2 R2 B2 //BRu -> DBl
Lw' L U' R2 U' Rw2 R2 U R2 U' Rw2 R2 U2 3Rw' 3Rw 4Rw' 3Rw //Drb -> FDl
U B' R U' x' U Rw2 R2 U' F R' U x U' Rw2 R2 //BUl -> UBr
x Rw' R U L U' Rw R' U L' U' x' //LUf -> FUr
x' U Rw2 R2 U L U' Rw2 R2 U L' U2 x //RBd -> Ldb
U2 Rw R' U L' U' Rw' R U L U //BUl -> LFd
x R2 U' Rw' R D' Rw R' U Rw' R D Rw R' R2 x' //RFd -> LFd

//x-centers (Ufl Buffer)
D y 4Rw2 3Rw2 D Rw2 R2 D' 4Rw2 3Rw2 D Rw2 R2 D2 y' //Dlf -> Ulb
U' Uw U' 4Rw 3Rw' U2 4Rw' 3Rw Uw' U 4Rw 3Rw' U2 4Rw' 3Rw U //Rfu -> Flu
x Uw2 U2 Rw R' U2 Rw' R Uw2 U2 Rw R' U2 Rw' R x' //Dfr -> Fdl
Dw2 D2 Rw R' U' Rw' R Dw2 D2 Rw R' U Rw' R //Bld -> Frd
y Uw2 U2 Rw R' U Rw' R Uw2 U2 Rw R' U' Rw' R y' //Rub -> Luf
4Rw2 3Rw2 D' Rw2 R2 D 4Rw2 3Rw2 D' Rw2 R2 D //Dbl -> Urf
x' Dw D' 4Rw 3Rw' U2 4Rw' 3Rw Dw' D 4Rw 3Rw' U2 4Rw' 3Rw x //Bdr -> Lfd
Rw' R 4Dw2 3Dw2 Rw R' U2 Rw' R 4Dw2 3Dw2 Rw R' U2 //Bul -> Ubr

//+-centers (Ul Buffer)
y' x U2 x' E Rw R' U' Rw' R E' Rw R' U Rw' R y L2 //Bl -> Lb
D2 x E2 Rw R' U2 Rw' R E2 Rw R' U2 Rw' R x' D2 //Dl -> Fl
U2 y' D' U2 M' 4Dw2 3Dw2 M U2 M' 4Dw2 3Dw2 M U2 D y //Ur -> Df
R Uw U' M' U M Uw' U M' U' M R' //Rf -> Fu
x' Rw' R U Rw R' E2 Rw' R U' Rw R' E2 x //Bd -> Dr
M U2 y' M Dw' D M' U2 M Dw D' M' y M' //Uf -> Ur
U2 U2 4Rw' 3Rw E2 4Rw 3Rw' U2 4Rw' 3Rw E2 4Rw 3Rw' U2 //Ur -> Br
D' x E2 4Rw' 3Rw U2 4Rw 3Rw' E2 4Rw' 3Rw U2 4Rw 3Rw' x' D //Fr -> Db
R y Rw R' U Rw' R E2 Rw R' U' Rw' R E2 F' //Ru -> Lf
Rw R' U Rw' R E2 Rw R' U' Rw' R E2 y' //Rb -> Lf
R2 M U' M' 4Dw 3Dw' Rw' Rw 3Rw' Rw U M' Uw U' R2 //Bu -> Rd
x' U2 x Dw' D M U M' Dw D' M U' M' x' U2 //Ld -> Bu

//Parity
x' R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R x //Parity alg #1 (F-perm)
Rw2 R2 U2 x' U2 Rw2 R2 U2 x U2 Rw2 R2 //Parity alg #2 (Dunno what this is called lol)

View at alg.cubing.net


----------



## mark49152 (Mar 18, 2017)

Interesting, thanks for posting this!


----------



## lucarubik (Mar 18, 2017)

alright so its been 7 years since i last wrote something on this site and i was wondering how does the elite solve the rubiks cube blindfolded these days. This is how i used to do it, dont mind it too much, not the best example but..;
28.34 L' U L R D' R' B' D' L2 F B' D U' L R D2 R2 D F' D' L R' B2 U' R2
cube: DaYan Zanchi
method: BH/ freestyle
memo: audio loop
reconstruction
U L F L' B2 L F' L' B2 U'
r' U' L D' L' U L D x
U L' D2 L U' L' D2 L

U' R U M U' R' U M'
M2 U L' U' M' U L U' M'
R' U R U' M U R' U' r
R E' R' U R E R' U'
y R U M2 U' R' U M2 U' y'
R2 M' D' M U' M' D M U R2
So what is the go to 3x3 cube these days is BH/ free style with a set buffer the way to go, if so what buffers are common, corners or edges first, how to solve the parity, how to deal with passive unoriented pieces how to memorize what ot memorize first that kind of stuff, what do the best do pretty much

I've heared about floatting buffers too, is this reliable? do ppl have ways to adapt their memos to these cases, even if the cycle closes with an unoriented piece?
Im looking for the best method to solve the rubiks cube blindfolded, and ive been out for so long i dont really know where to find it, who's method is public, who is consistantly fast on his blindsolves etc, so i figued i would just ask and see if someone can show me some new techniques if anyone knows, thanks


----------



## pinser (Mar 24, 2017)

Several posts (here and here and here) brought up the idea of reorienting for 5BLD.
Gut instinct told me it wasn't worth it but now I have the math to back it up.

I wrote a script that calculates the average number of solved centers (x and + centers) from 1) a fixed orientation 2) the optimal orientation (in terms of number of centers solved) of 12 of the 24 possible orientations and 3) the optimal orientation of all 24 possible orientations. The reason I did the calculations for 12 of 24 orientations is because you can avoid center parity by restricting yourself to 12 orientations.

I ran 1 million scrambles through it and here are the results:
1. *8.055643* centers solved on the average from a fixed orientation
2. *12.425357* centers solved on the average from the optimal orientation of 12 of the 24 possible orientations
3. *13.472133* centers solved on the average from the optimal orientation

Personally, I feel like 4 or 5 more solved centers isn't worth reorienting, especially when you consider that you also have to fix the "center" centers and spend time looking for the optimal orientation (which isn't easy to find, when I compare myself against a computer I've found that I don't always orient to optimal).


----------



## Daniel Lin (Mar 24, 2017)

pinser said:


> Several posts (here and here and here) brought up the idea of reorienting for 5BLD.
> Gut instinct told me it wasn't worth it but now I have the math to back it up.
> 
> I wrote a script that calculates the average number of solved centers (x and + centers) from 1) a fixed orientation 2) the optimal orientation (in terms of number of centers solved) of 12 of the 24 possible orientations and 3) the optimal orientation of all 24 possible orientations. The reason I did the calculations for 12 of 24 orientations is because you can avoid center parity by restricting yourself to 12 orientations.
> ...



IMO reorienting is definitely worth it for 5BLD, fast people are just being lazy and not learning it. If you don't have center parity the comms are super short, like [E, M] and [E2, M] and take like 1 second to execute

I'm not exactly sure how to deal with center parity tho. You need some sort of alg to cycle the centers and swap two edges (or corners)

I know a 3BLD trick but it doesb't work for big cubes. Basically you do a comm+ slice move. It doesn't work because the M move messes up centers
U M U' R' F' R S R' F R S'


----------



## pinser (Mar 25, 2017)

Daniel Lin said:


> IMO reorienting is definitely worth it for 5BLD, fast people are just being lazy and not learning it. If you don't have center parity the comms are super short, like [E, M] and [E2, M] and take like 1 second to execute
> 
> I'm not exactly sure how to deal with center parity tho. You need some sort of alg to cycle the centers and swap two edges (or corners)
> 
> ...


That's true but I think the major factor is finding the optimal orientation. It takes time and isn't always intuitive, especially if there are no bars or clusters. Plus, center parity is no fun and could cancel out any advantage gained by reorienting. Restricting yourself to 12 orientations is messy and impractical, so that wouldn't work. If center parity didn't exist, then yeah I agree reorienting is probably worth it. But since it does, I'm not so sure.

I'm nowhere near world-class though, so it's always nice hearing thoughts from fast people like you.


----------



## mark49152 (Mar 25, 2017)

pinser said:


> 1. *8.055643* centers solved on the average from a fixed orientation
> 2. *12.425357* centers solved on the average from the optimal orientation of 12 of the 24 possible orientations


Thanks for doing this.



Daniel Lin said:


> IMO reorienting is definitely worth it for 5BLD


For it to be worthwhile, you must find the optimal orientation (out of 12 possible) and fix the centres faster than you can memo four extra targets and execute two centre comms. Maybe thats faster for you, but I agree with @pinser that generally it's not worth it.

It would be interesting to know what the worst case number of solved centres is. It could be worthwhile to reorient to avoid the worst case, with no time wasted checking for optimal counts. If the distribution is even, we could assume worst case is four. Now if in my fixed orientation I can quickly see that I have only four centres solved, I could quickly do a fixed rotation, say always z2, in the hope of getting the average eight at the cost of a simple centre fix that I don't have to think about.


----------



## Lid (Mar 25, 2017)

Here is one alg for centerparity (it's just a void cubeparity alg)
Fw Uw2 Rw Uw' Rw' Fw m Fw' Rw Uw Rw' Uw2 Fw' m2, then you need to swap 2 T-centers also.


----------



## mark49152 (Mar 25, 2017)

Lid said:


> Here is one alg for centerparity (it's just a void cubeparity alg)
> Fw Uw2 Rw Uw' Rw' Fw m Fw' Rw Uw Rw' Uw2 Fw' m2, then you need to swap 2 T-centers also.


That on its own is worse than solving four extra centres, before you even consider the time taken to choose an orientation.


----------



## pinser (Mar 25, 2017)

mark49152 said:


> For it to be worthwhile, you must find the optimal orientation (out of 12 possible) and fix the centres faster than you can memo four extra targets and execute two centre comms.


Yep, basically what I was trying to say. It would be nice if we could get some numbers on how long it takes world-class 4BLDers to orient, and how often they orient to optimal.


> It would be interesting to know what the worst case number of solved centres is. It could be worthwhile to reorient to avoid the worst case, with no time wasted checking for optimal counts. If the distribution is even, we could assume worst case is four. Now if in my fixed orientation I can quickly see that I have only four centres solved, I could quickly do a fixed rotation, say always z2, in the hope of getting the average eight at the cost of a simple centre fix that I don't have to think about.


That's an interesting idea. I made a quick adjustment and tested 10,000 scrambles. The average worst number of solved centers is *3.2888*. Considering that any random orientation has an average of 8 solved centers, reorienting to a fixed rotation could be worthwhile.


----------



## lucarubik (Mar 26, 2017)

so i've been working on something so important that should be posted in a new thread, and so important that i dont believe noone has done it before, so i figured i would just post it here (i understand that if i always aply that catch 22 im never opening new threads lol)
Its a list of corner cycles organized by (isometry?) a way to reduce the cases by a third, since most dont come up visually becouse of corners having 3 orientations
If someone wants to change the buffer i would asume he would have to change its sticker by their y axis simetric if its URB, x and z axes simetric if its UFR, x y and z axes if its DFR... etc, i hope im making myself understood here, ofc the algs wouldnt aply anymore lol, one could change the moves by their simetric too tho. but the results probebly wouldnt be too fast, i have to check them anyway, *wich shouldnt be too painfully tedious since i have this tool*
*Ive finished the algs, im pretty happy with them, all are cube explorer checked feel free to shove them up your *******


----------



## OJ Cubing (Mar 26, 2017)

I can't see any reason why they wouldn't be, but are Force Cubes BLD legal?


----------



## Meneghetti (Mar 27, 2017)

So, my main cube now is the stickerless Valk3 and I was wondering if it's legal to use it in official BLD.
It has a printed logo that I really don't know how to remove. I read somewhere one guy used Mr. Clean Magic Eraser and removed it, but he noticed a different texture to it, so it doesn't really solve the BLD issue.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 27, 2017)

Meneghetti said:


> So, my main cube now is the stickerless Valk3 and I was wondering if it's legal to use it in official BLD.
> It has a printed logo that I really don't know how to remove. I read somewhere one guy used Mr. Clean Magic Eraser and removed it, but he noticed a different texture to it, so it doesn't really solve the BLD issue.


I wasn't allowed to use it because you were able to feel it so I just used the cube so much that the logo wore off


----------



## Meneghetti (Mar 27, 2017)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> I wasn't allowed to use it because you were able to feel it so I just used the cube so much that the logo wore off


lol I'll try that


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 27, 2017)

lucarubik said:


> so i've been working on something so important that should be posted in a new thread, and so important that i dont believe noone has done it before, so i figured i would just post it here (i understand that if i always aply that catch 22 im never opening new threads lol)
> Its a list of corner cycles organized by (isometry?) a way to reduce the cases by a third, since most dont come up visually becouse of corners having 3 orientations
> If someone wants to change the buffer i would asume he would have to change its sticker by their y axis simetric if its URB, x and z axes simetric if its UFR, x y and z axes if its DFR... etc, i hope im making myself understood here, ofc the algs wouldnt aply anymore lol, one could change the moves by their simetric too tho. but the results probebly wouldnt be too fast, i have to check them anyway, *wich shouldnt be too painfully tedious since i have this tool*
> *Ive finished the algs, im pretty happy with them, all are cube explorer checked feel free to shove them up your *******


Thank you for doing that. I'll have a look soon as I get some time.


----------



## h2f (Mar 27, 2017)

Meneghetti said:


> So, my main cube now is the stickerless Valk3 and I was wondering if it's legal to use it in official BLD.
> It has a printed logo that I really don't know how to remove. I read somewhere one guy used Mr. Clean Magic Eraser and removed it, but he noticed a different texture to it, so it doesn't really solve the BLD issue.



Main is wore off now. But till it happen i've used sticker version.


----------



## Meneghetti (Mar 29, 2017)

Hey, I got this scramble for corners-only and I decided to try something out.

Scramble: F2 L2 D2 L U2 B2 L F2 U' L2 D2 R2 F2 D F2 L2 U R' 

My buffer is UBL and I use Speffz. Memo was VJ UI *B*H O*B*, breaking the cycle to B.
When I got to the second cycle, I did a U' setup move, so B (which is UBR) went to UBL. Then I executed the HO comm (UBL-LDB-RDB), treating the B target as my buffer, and undid the setup to solve it all. 
Is this what people call floating buffer? 
Well, anyway... I was thinking that if I knew the algorithm for the cycle UBR-LDB-RDB, as if my 3-style buffer was UBR, I could have solved it in a speed optimal way, which would probably be way faster than my U' setup and stuff. 
So, wouldn't it be great to learn a second set of corner comms, with a new buffer and 300+ new algs, as an extension of the 3-style method? And what if you learned multiple sets, like UBL, UBR, UFR and UFL? I think that's not completely insane, considering comms can be intuitive... but the question is, would it really be an advantage?


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 29, 2017)

Meneghetti said:


> Hey, I got this scramble for corners-only and I decided to try something out.
> 
> Scramble: F2 L2 D2 L U2 B2 L F2 U' L2 D2 R2 F2 D F2 L2 U R'
> 
> ...


Yeah that's a floating buffer.
Gianfranco uses floating buffers quite well, although I don't know how many sets he knows in full (if any) other than UF/UFR.
A bunch of people use it at least every now and then.

It would be an advantage. I don't know how often floating buffer cases come up, but it should be enough to be worth it if you reeeally wanna push your speed.

Also Daniel Lin knows DF/UBL and UF/UFR, but I think that was just to see if UF/UFR was better.


----------



## lucarubik (Mar 29, 2017)

so whenever you end up a couple of letters in your buffer piece you change buffers, when the cycles contain an odd number of pieces that is, what if both (or the three of them or w/e) buffers are unoriented tho, sure you could figure out in wich direction you have to twist them but.. you know whenver i have to twist corners i mind the passive corners orientation and the buffer one's i deduce it off the others, if there are no passive pieces b ut you use this technique 2/3 of the times, 1/2 for edges, you would have to add a twister alg, wich makes it not worth, so you wouldnt use this technique when:
- the non buffer invovled cycle has an even number of pieces involved
- doing it would mean more pieces to twist later
both cases are easy to recognize while memorise, thats fair enough
for the other cases, would it be worth to you know sacrifice this letter pair- algorithm memory you aquire by practicing?
i do use floating U and A perms when i see them tho


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 29, 2017)

Meneghetti said:


> Hey, I got this scramble for corners-only and I decided to try something out.
> 
> Scramble: F2 L2 D2 L U2 B2 L F2 U' L2 D2 R2 F2 D F2 L2 U R'
> 
> ...


Maybe choose a new buffer with a different orientation than your usual one. You then have a lot more stickers that can set up easily to one or the other.


----------



## mitja (Mar 29, 2017)

Meneghetti said:


> lol I'll try that


I removed the logo with a coin. I also used the coin to slightly scratch all other 5 center caps. Now they are all the same and no one can recognise a center( thats what the rules say).


----------



## obelisk477 (Apr 1, 2017)

Looking to get some noise reducing headphones for comps, what are your favorites?


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 1, 2017)

obelisk477 said:


> Looking to get some noise reducing headphones for comps, what are your favorites?


You are aware you can't use anything electronic during solves?


----------



## obelisk477 (Apr 1, 2017)

newtonbase said:


> You are aware you can't use anything electronic during solves?



Which is why I didn't say noise *canceling*. Noise reducing are legal


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Apr 2, 2017)

I have realized, after watching one of Noah's videos, that I can use LL algs instead of some OP Corner pairs, saving me a load of time and repetitions of those pesky setup moves.

For example, Ab Perm for the DB pair (which I can sub-1) and Aa Perm (close to sub-1) for the BC pair and so on.

What's more, as soon as I get the hang of those, I might start experimenting with, say, (_x2_ U Perm _x2_) for VZ and ZV Edge pairs (which should be even faster than (Setup M2 Undo) twice.

What do you more experienced BLDers think of this? I really dig the idea of having a couple setup-less 3-cycles eased into my solves.


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 2, 2017)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> I have realized, after watching one of Noah's videos, that I can use LL algs instead of some OP Corner pairs, saving me a load of time and repetitions of those pesky setup moves.
> 
> For example, Ab Perm for the DB pair (which I can sub-1) and Aa Perm (close to sub-1) for the BC pair and so on.
> 
> ...


You just discovered 3-style.


----------



## lucarubik (Apr 2, 2017)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> I have realized, after watching one of Noah's videos, that I can use LL algs instead of some OP Corner pairs, saving me a load of time and repetitions of those pesky setup moves.
> 
> For example, Ab Perm for the DB pair (which I can sub-1) and Aa Perm (close to sub-1) for the BC pair and so on.
> 
> ...


might aswell learn how comms work and start using the whole pack, i dont see why you shouldnt use a mix of both methods if you want to, spetially if you memorise stickers 2 by 2, i dont see any reason against it in any case


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Apr 2, 2017)

guysensei1 said:


> You just discovered 3-style.




My thoughts, exactly, LOL. I kinda understand the theory behind 3Style but, being fresh into sub-5 territory (not consistently so just yet, btw) with M2/OP, I never even considered dipping my toes into comms - there's plenty to improve before. Especially memo.

However, discovering those shortcuts I can painlessly apply right now, in real solves, is incredibly exciting.


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Apr 2, 2017)

lucarubik said:


> might aswell learn how comms work and start using the whole pack, i dont see why you shouldnt use a mix of both methods if you want to, spetially if you memorise stickers 2 by 2, i dont see any reason against it in any case



I'm still slow, tho. Been averaging sub-5, with the occasional dreadfully long solve every now and then.

My OP Corners execution is very good, I think. I can do some easy cancelations without thinking, which is nice.

My M2 Edges execution is alright. Still don't do cancelations, but pauses are quickly becoming a thing of the past.

Memo, eeeh... Can always improve, and definitely my weakest spot right now. Doing MBLD has helped me a lot and I feel like I keep getting better, but still need plenty of work to be consistent.


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 2, 2017)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> I'm still slow, tho. Been averaging sub-5, with the occasional dreadfully long solve every now and then.


Time your memo. I think you'll find that your memo is so slow that you'll make the biggest gains by working on that for a while.

Knowing a few tricks is nice though. I once set an official PB with OP corners and an A perm for the DB pair .


----------



## lucarubik (Apr 2, 2017)

my ofical pb from 2011, 37:xx has visually memorized corners, only now im using letter pairs, its never too early to learn something imo, but i understand what ure saying, take the step when ure ready, if you even want to take a step


----------



## apollo (Apr 4, 2017)

i just thought about a new bld method first you solve the corners like a 2x2 using full eg then you use m2 to solve the edges anyone know full eg and want to help me make this a thing?


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 4, 2017)

apollo said:


> i just thought about a new bld method first you solve the corners like a 2x2 using full eg then you use m2 to solve the edges anyone know full eg and want to help me make this a thing?


Are you proposing to develop EG algs that do not affect the edges? Or track how regular EG algs move the edges? What about parity?


----------



## apollo (Apr 4, 2017)

i would track how regular eg algs move the edges but i haven't looked into parity. originally this was a regular 3x3 method but i thought it could be an efficient bld method if you can 1 look on 2x2


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 4, 2017)

apollo said:


> i would track how regular eg algs move the edges but i haven't looked into parity. originally this was a regular 3x3 method but i thought it could be an efficient bld method if you can 1 look on 2x2


I don't know EG so can't comment on the move efficiency compared to 3style for corners, however, you also have to consider the memo time. You would need to figure out your EG solution, then figure out your edge memo accounting for how your corner solution moves the edges. That would probably be difficult and very slow.


----------



## apollo (Apr 4, 2017)

yeah i guess so


----------



## apollo (Apr 4, 2017)

i suppose it would be smarter and faster to develop EG algs that don't affect the edges and it would be easier to learn


----------



## lucarubik (Apr 4, 2017)

parity wouldnt be a huge deal, pretty much as any other method, but im not sure how fast would those algs be, also is 1 look 2x2 possible 100% of the times? couse eg are two steps right?


----------



## apollo (Apr 4, 2017)

yes 1 look 2x2 is definitely possible but when i tried to solve 3x3 corners like a 2x2 all of the edges hinder my recognition but that probably wouldn't be a problem with other people and yes eg means you get one side then finish it off


----------



## apollo (Apr 4, 2017)

and to get the side there are easy ways to get one side without messing up the edges using basic commutators


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 4, 2017)

Even with a fixed orientation?


----------



## apollo (Apr 4, 2017)

yeah you could just use set up moves


----------



## apollo (Apr 4, 2017)

or you could just use old pochmann lol


----------



## lucarubik (Apr 7, 2017)

I've counted the amount of corner cycles im forced to use L or R on, if i want to use a specific alg disregarding if its right or left turn friendly, i dont know the right amount (there are a bunch that can be done with L or R turns and its pretty much the same) but there are 8 more (and their inverses) right turn forced than left turn, this might be due to my particular style, or not, anyway i think it's interesting, i use UBL buffer btw
i wonder if this means that DBL would be the most U R F turns friendly buffer
i wonder if this applies to edges too, even tho 2 gen RU and MU algs rule and in order to use them the buffer must be in the U layer
*ive found a case i do it right handed just cuz im right handed, while left turns would be objectively better, there might be more mistakes but i dont think theerr are enough to tilt it to the other side


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Apr 7, 2017)

Think I'm starting to stabilize into sub-5 territory :O

Every few solves I'll get an 8.xx or so, but those are definitrly outliers. Earlier today I had an almost 9min solve where I couldn't for the life of me figure out where my memo was wrong (had 8 corner targets and 11 edges, wtf). Lost the scramble but anyhow, definitely not an usual solve.

Just a week ago I'd be stoked to get anything under 5min, and nowadays it seems to be very frequent (whether DNF or succesful).


----------



## TDM (Apr 10, 2017)

About conjugate/commutator notation:

I know it's a very little/lazy thing, but how about having [A: B, C] be defined as [A: [B, C]]?

It's very rare that you'd need to write anything in the form [[A: B], C], but conjugates of the form [A: [B, C]] occur all the time. This is easier to type, and a bit easier to read (for me, at least).

I know some people do this out of laziness anyway, but it could be nice for it to become standard. Nothing would need to change about the notation for [[A: B], C] - it would only get rid of ambiguity if it becomes common notation.


----------



## Ksh13 (Apr 11, 2017)

Can someone explain to me to what extent edge comms are applicable to wings for BigBLD? Since I've noticed that comms like [U R U', M'] (I hope I wrote that correctly) work for 4BLD both using the left and right inner slice, while [R S R', U] does not work if you replace the S with an inner slice. Is there a way to know what comms work and which don't? Also, do people transfer a lot of their edges comms to BigBLD or do they learn new ones that are more suited for BigBLD?


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 11, 2017)

Ksh13 said:


> Can someone explain to me to what extent edge comms are applicable to wings for BigBLD? Since I've noticed that comms like [U R U', M'] (I hope I wrote that correctly) work for 4BLD both using the left and right inner slice, while [R S R', U] does not work if you replace the S with an inner slice. Is there a way to know what comms work and which don't? Also, do people transfer a lot of their edges comms to BigBLD or do they learn new ones that are more suited for BigBLD?


Any pure comm that works like [Affect one piece in a layer, turn that layer] will work on bigBLD.
[R S R', U] brings the edge and the center into the U layer. It's fine on 3bld because it spins the center, which doesn't matter. On 4bld it spins a center bar and ruins everything.

Take [R' F R, S'] ([R' F R, f'] on 4bld)

When you do the R' F R you'll see that on the interchange layer (f) only one piece has changed so it's fine.

Edit: I don't know about people in general, but most of the edge comms that can be transferred to bigBLD, I use for bigBLD.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Apr 12, 2017)

Question for anyone that can do 15+ cubes memoed sub hour in MBLD.
At the stage that I'm at, I roughly take 5-6minutes per cube in both memo and exocution. I'm the 4/5 or 5/6 type guy. I was wondering if you guys could tell me what the most beneficial thing you guys did to improve from like a 5 or 6 cube MBLD to 15+
Improve 3BLD?
Really long attempts?
Would love an answer


----------



## Daniel Lin (Apr 12, 2017)

Ksh13 said:


> Can someone explain to me to what extent edge comms are applicable to wings for BigBLD? Since I've noticed that comms like [U R U', M'] (I hope I wrote that correctly) work for 4BLD both using the left and right inner slice, while [R S R', U] does not work if you replace the S with an inner slice. Is there a way to know what comms work and which don't? Also, do people transfer a lot of their edges comms to BigBLD or do they learn new ones that are more suited for BigBLD?



slice plane algs like [M', U2] on 3x3 cannot be transferred to big cube wings (that alg does work on midges tho on solved centers)

also algs with a wide insertion do not work for both wings and midges. example: [u R u', M2] on a 3x3. You would have to use [M:[U' R' U, M2]] or [r':[U' R' U, r2]]

and obviously setups to the 2gen U perm on 3x3 don't work lol

other than those types, everything else should be transferrable. but just because a comm works doesn't mean you should use it. i use S moves a lot on a 3x3, but f or S setups suck on midges and wings. also almost all of my 3x3 edge comms are regripless, but regrips are ok big cubes


----------



## Keroma12 (Apr 13, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Question for anyone that can do 15+ cubes memoed sub hour in MBLD.
> At the stage that I'm at, I roughly take 5-6minutes per cube in both memo and exocution. I'm the 4/5 or 5/6 type guy. I was wondering if you guys could tell me what the most beneficial thing you guys did to improve from like a 5 or 6 cube MBLD to 15+
> Improve 3BLD?
> Really long attempts?
> Would love an answer



For getting from 7 to around 13 in an hour, I was basically just doing one attempt each weekend (and 4BLD once a weekish too). After doing the same number of cubes for a few weeks, I would have improved my time enough to fit an extra cube or two in. My accuracy was pretty bad though, as in I would usually get 6/11 or something. But my times kept improving.

To go from 13 to 20, I started doing ~20-25 cube attempts in between my regular attempts. These would go way over the hour, usually 1:30-1:50. My accuracy was still pretty bad, probably around 60%. It's only recently that my accuracy has been getting better.

I think going over the hour by trying too many cubes is helpful, because next time you try a regular amount of cubes, it feels much easier.


----------



## Roman (Apr 13, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Question for anyone that can do 15+ cubes memoed sub hour in MBLD.
> At the stage that I'm at, I roughly take 5-6minutes per cube in both memo and exocution. I'm the 4/5 or 5/6 type guy. I was wondering if you guys could tell me what the most beneficial thing you guys did to improve from like a 5 or 6 cube MBLD to 15+
> Improve 3BLD?
> Really long attempts?
> Would love an answer


Practicing memory sports. And for the execution - well, yeah, just 3bld


----------



## Daniel Lin (Apr 14, 2017)

not sure if right place to ask but

is there a reconstruction of Kaijun's 18.50 wr?


----------



## Roman (Apr 14, 2017)

Daniel Lin said:


> not sure if right place to ask but
> 
> is there a reconstruction of Kaijun's 18.50 wr?


Just asked him, he doesn't have one. But I believe the scramble is
L2 B2 L2 U' R2 U B2 D U2 B2 U' B L' D B2 U2 B F2 R2 Fw Uw
from here:
https://cubingchina.com/results/competition/ShanghaiWinterisComing2016?type=scrambles#333bf (final, #2)


----------



## Roman (Apr 15, 2017)

CyanSandwich said:


> Any good algs for double parity in 4BLD?
> 
> By which I mean swapping UBL-UBR, and DF-UB
> 
> ...



(4Rw2' U' 4Rw2) Rw B2 Rw' U2 Rw' U2 x' U2 Rw' U2 Rw U2 Rw' U2 Rw2 U2 x U2 Rw (4Rw2 U 4Rw2')
This one I've got from previously suggested alg and I will use it in my solves from now on 
In your case, it's mirrored.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Apr 16, 2017)

what's the UWR for 3bld memo? has anyone ever gotten sub 5?

i just got 5.64 today lol


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Apr 16, 2017)

Daniel Lin said:


> what's the UWR for 3bld memo? has anyone ever gotten sub 5?
> 
> i just got 5.64 today lol



MFW my corners memo is a low 20 and I celebrate.


----------



## lucarubik (Apr 20, 2017)

I use UBL and UB as buffers, I memo corners then edges solve corner then edges, i have parity, i leave the last corner unsolved, I start edges and i solve the last corner and the UL edge with R U' R' U'... or r2 U2 R' F... when the oportunity shows itself, if the oportunity doesnt show itself (becouse UL is already solved or becouse its the second piece of a cycle) i just end edges unsolving UL, with the UB- last edge- UL/LU cycle and then I solve the last corner. (wich is the same of what im doing now, in terms of moves, but more confusing, couse of the order)
thoughts?
i've tought about using D' L' U L U' D' L2 U L U' L2 D2 and U2 l2 U F' U' l2 U2 F' U' F U, prolbem is if i come up with the BL/LB sticker and i decide to use any of this two, and then i notice the LU sticker woudlve come up, well, r2 U2 R' F is way faster, what im saying is i dont get to choose, i would choose the first one i encounter, couse i might not encounter any more.
ive also thought about setting up to UL/LU with S, U M U' etc but same problem, long algs when i can just commit to either
solve 4 pieces in 0. seconds or solve 4 pieces in 0. seconds+ a nice UB-x-UL commutator
or i can keep doing what im doing: solve all corners first and solve 4 pieces in 0. seconds+ a nice UB-UL-x algorithm, or in 0. seconds only if the FIRST edge is UL/LU


----------



## Daniel Lin (Apr 20, 2017)

lucarubik said:


> i just end edges unsolving UL, with the UB- last edge- UL/LU cycle and then I solve the last corner. (wich is the same of what im doing now, in terms of moves, but more confusing, couse of the order)


no, it's more moves because of the extra comm



lucarubik said:


> ive also thought about setting up to UL/LU with S, U M U' etc but same problem, long algs when i can just commit to either
> solve 4 pieces in 0. seconds or solve 4 pieces in 0. seconds+ a nice UB-x-UL commutator



a slow parity alg is still faster than a fast parity alg+a comm. I think you should try to find good parity algs for other pieces (but they don't have to be UL/LU setups)
example: R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U'R' U2 (r perm setup)

but if you can't find good algs for cases you can use the UB-x-UL comm method as a backup


----------



## lucarubik (Apr 20, 2017)

Daniel Lin said:


> no, it's more moves because of the extra comm


well thats what im doing now, so its the same of what im doing now ^^


Daniel Lin said:


> no, it's more moves because of the extra comm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so you think i should be working towards learning 21*22 algs instead of trying to use the 21*2 i know at the right time so its as efficient, maybe you are right, its defenetly a more natural step
to be honest its pretty ridiculous that if my last corner is UBR and my first edge is UR im doing R D' R U' R U'...D R R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R to solve it


----------



## Daniel Lin (Apr 21, 2017)

lucarubik said:


> so you think i should be working towards learning 21*22 algs instead of trying to use the 21*2 i know at the right time so its as efficient



well you can still use the 21*2 algs you already know, but as you said 50% of the time you can't use them (if UL/LU is an even target). So if you want to optimize parity you have to learn all 21*22

But optimizing parity isn't that important though imo, since it saves only about 1 sec global. There are much more important things to work on (memo and comms)


----------



## lucarubik (Apr 21, 2017)

there is no way around that 50% is there


----------



## Roman (Apr 21, 2017)

I was able to start using double parity alg in my solves
(4Rw2' U' 4Rw2) Rw B2 Rw' U2 Rw' U2 x' U2 Rw' U2 Rw U2 Rw' U2 Rw2 U2 x U2 Rw (4Rw2 U 4Rw2')
But if someone can tell me a better alg that does T-perm and swapps UFl wing with whatever, that'd be cool


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 21, 2017)

Roman said:


> I was able to start using double parity alg in my solves
> (4Rw2' U' 4Rw2) Rw B2 Rw' U2 Rw' U2 x' U2 Rw' U2 Rw U2 Rw' U2 Rw2 U2 x U2 Rw (4Rw2 U 4Rw2')
> But if someone can tell me a better alg that does T-perm and swapps UFl wing with whatever, that'd be cool


I use r (Rw2 F2 Rw U2 Rw U2' x U2 Rw U2' Rw' U2 Rw U2' Rw2 U2' x' U2) r' 

You can just replace the r/r' with l'/l


----------



## T1_M0 (Apr 21, 2017)

Do you have any specific ways of memorizing Xs? It's sometimes really hard to come up with words that include x, especially in Finnish. I usually try to make up a word with "sh" and remember it as an x. That actually works pretty fine. Also, if not possible, any word starting with s works fine as long as I pronounce it as "sh".

When there are combinations of multiple weird letters, I don't even try words but try to remember them just as letters. That's way easier to forget...


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 21, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> Do you have any specific ways of memorizing Xs? It's sometimes really hard to come up with words that include x, especially in Finnish. I usually try to make up a word with "sh" and remember it as an x. That actually works pretty fine. Also, if not possible, any word starting with s works fine as long as I pronounce it as "sh".
> 
> When there are combinations of multiple weird letters, I don't even try words but try to remember them just as letters. That's way easier to forget...


Check this out (If you memo entirely in Finnish it won't be very useful)

If you're X/SH/Z neutral for X, there are a lot of options for words like:
XP = Explode, Ship or Zip


----------



## Roman (Apr 21, 2017)

CyanSandwich said:


> I use r (Rw2 F2 Rw U2 Rw U2' x U2 Rw U2' Rw' U2 Rw U2' Rw2 U2' x' U2) r'
> 
> You can just replace the r/r' with l'/l


But this does X-perm, not a T-perm


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 21, 2017)

Roman said:


> But this does X-perm, not a T-perm


Oh right, my one swaps UBL-BUR instead of UBL-UBR

My one seems faster, but it's probably not worth switching since it makes things more complicated.


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Apr 21, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> Do you have any specific ways of memorizing Xs? It's sometimes really hard to come up with words that include x, especially in Finnish. I usually try to make up a word with "sh" and remember it as an x. That actually works pretty fine. Also, if not possible, any word starting with s works fine as long as I pronounce it as "sh".
> 
> When there are combinations of multiple weird letters, I don't even try words but try to remember them just as letters. That's way easier to forget...



Memo in English? I actually mix 4 languages in my memo, makes for easier and more varied pairs.

Here's my list with words in English ending in X. Of you'd like, I can also write up my pairs starting in X.



Spoiler: Letter Pairs Ending in X



AX - Axe, Armani Exchange (the brand, fairly easy to visualize)

BX - Box, Baxter

CX - (Courtney) Cox, (Dr.) Cox [from Scrubs]

DX - Dexter, Detox

EX - [picture an ex-gf for example], Extreme, Exam

FX - Fax, fx

GX - Geeks (phonetic)

HX - Horcrux

IX - 9

JX - Jax (Briggs, from Mortal Kombat)

KX - Haven't got a good one for this

LX - Laxative, LAX (Los Angeles Airport), Luxury

MX - Max, Mix

NX - Next, Nexus (phone)

OX - Oxford, Ox (the animal itself)

PX - Pax (short for passenger), Praxis

QX - Quicks (phonetic-ish)

XR - Rox, Racks (both phonetic-ish)

SX - Well, duh?

TX - Texas

UX - Unix

VX - (Bono) Vox, Vaccine (works as sort of phonetic)

ZX - Same as SX, with a German accent. Don't laugh, it works if you picture it just right, lol
.


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 21, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> Do you have any specific ways of memorizing Xs? It's sometimes really hard to come up with words that include x, especially in Finnish. I usually try to make up a word with "sh" and remember it as an x. That actually works pretty fine. Also, if not possible, any word starting with s works fine as long as I pronounce it as "sh".
> 
> When there are combinations of multiple weird letters, I don't even try words but try to remember them just as letters. That's way easier to forget...


I use "sh" too so I can't really help.


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Apr 23, 2017)

I wonder what should I use to gauge my overall speed at 3BLD.

I can't, and certainly for a while won't, pull off an Ao100. That being said, what do you think I should use as a reference?


Successful Ao5s over the last 100 solves?


Successful Mo3s in the same spectrum?

Ao12s are a very occurrence at the moment, so I won't really consider them right now. Whenever they start becoming a thing, then I will definitely use them.


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 23, 2017)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> I wonder what should I use to gauge my overall speed at 3BLD.
> 
> I can't, and certainly for a while won't, pull off an Ao100. That being said, what do you think I should use as a reference?
> 
> ...


You could aim for a 50% success rate and take your averages from the successes.


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Apr 23, 2017)

newtonbase said:


> You could aim for a 50% success rate and take your averages from the successes.



My success rate (across the last 100 solves) is around this figure, sometimes a bit higher. Right now I scored 53/100, out of which 18 are above 3min. 

I'm actually trying to devise a way of measuring the mean of the last 100 successful solves on my CsTimer session, then rounding it up to have an estimate.


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Apr 23, 2017)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> My success rate (across the last 100 solves) is around this figure, sometimes a bit higher. Right now I scored 53/100, out of which 18 are above 3min.
> 
> I'm actually trying to devise a way of measuring the mean of the last 100 successful solves on my CsTimer session, then rounding it up to have an estimate.



3 BLD is weird because it is scored by a single rather than an average. I personally use more of a "feel" metric rather than any numeric system. I just ask myself "If I had to do a mean of 3 right now what would likely be my fastest single?" Even though my pb is a 1:59. I feel like my average result would end up being closer to 2:20.


----------



## lucarubik (Apr 23, 2017)

if you select your dnfs as dnfs cs timer calculates the average of the rest doesnt it
i should be missing something


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 23, 2017)

IMHO traditional averages like ao12 are not much use in BLD because they don't happen often and that level of accuracy usually requires compromising on speed. 

What I do is delete the worst 50% of every session and take the average of the remainder. If my accuracy is 50% then I'm only deleting DNFs. If I'm having a good day and my accuracy is 75% then I'm rewarded by being able to delete the slowest 1/3rd of my successes as well, rather than penalised by having to count slow solves that I could have just DNFed. If my accuracy is below 50% then the session is a DNF.

Obviously it's not fair to compare these results against averages that others take using a different formula, but it's a metric that has worked consistently well for me in tracking my own progress.


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Apr 23, 2017)

mark49152 said:


> IMHO traditional averages like ao12 are not much use in BLD because they don't happen often and that level of accuracy usually requires compromising on speed.



Well, ain't that accurate as can be. I actually got an Ao12 today, and rolled it for a few solves thereafter.

It was steadily on the low 3s and I definitely was playing much safer (and probably a bit tired already as well, lol. Did almost 100 BLD solves today, so there's that).

Won't necessarily claim sub-3 status yet, but I'm very close.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (May 5, 2017)

LOL

DNF(1:34.80) R2 U2 B2 U F2 L2 D L2 U' L2 U' L R2 U2 F' R2 U B F' L B Fw Uw2

E: lol the scramble


----------



## 1973486 (May 9, 2017)

Another "solve" with comms. This has parity but I immediately noticed the easy edges so did it anyway. You can switch the order of the second and third comms to include two U perms. 

This probably isn't helping me to be able to use comms in actual solves but it's fun anyway...

EDIT: 7 comms+flip


----------



## lucarubik (May 9, 2017)

1973486 said:


> Another "solve" with comms. This has parity but I immediately noticed the easy edges so did it anyway. You can switch the order of the second and third comms to include two U perms.
> 
> This probably isn't helping me to be able to use comms in actual solves but it's fun anyway...


another offtopic question, do you guys know how to use the simplify tool from that site?
i want to expand the comms in my list so i can get statistics for move counts, but i will keep it in a commutator way if i cant reverse it
I cant manage to make the program expand algs with wide turns/ rotations in the set up, no matter how i write them, any tip?
actually never mind, im having lots of problems not just two, ill use that tool when it works propperly, if it ever does


----------



## pinser (May 10, 2017)

lucarubik said:


> another offtopic question, do you guys know how to use the simplify tool from that site?
> i want to expand the comms in my list so i can get statistics for move counts, but i will keep it in a commutator way if i cant reverse it
> I cant manage to make the program expand algs with wide turns/ rotations in the set up, no matter how i write them, any tip?
> actually never mind, im having lots of problems not just two, ill use that tool when it works propperly, if it ever does


Comm: [x R': [U2, R' D2 R]]
Expand: [x R': [U2, R' D2 R]] ---> x R' U2 R' D2 R U2' R' D2' R R x'
Simplify: x R' U2 R' D2 R U2' R' D2' R R x' ---> x R' U2 R' D2 R U2' R' D2' R2 x' (it converted the R R to R2)
I'm not sure what you mean by "make the program expand algs with wide turns/ rotations in the set up," can you give an example? If you mean make it rewrite x R' as Lw', I don't think it can do that. Other programs can, though


----------



## Gold Cuber (May 10, 2017)

Since this is ment to be random, I CAN SOLVE A RRUBIKS CUBE BLD!


----------



## lucarubik (May 10, 2017)

pinser said:


> Comm: [x R': [U2, R' D2 R]]
> Expand: [x R': [U2, R' D2 R]] ---> x R' U2 R' D2 R U2' R' D2' R R x'
> Simplify: x R' U2 R' D2 R U2' R' D2' R R x' ---> x R' U2 R' D2 R U2' R' D2' R2 x' (it converted the R R to R2)
> I'm not sure what you mean by "make the program expand algs with wide turns/ rotations in the set up," can you give an example? If you mean make it rewrite x R' as Lw', I don't think it can do that. Other programs can, though





Spoiler: cool f***ing story



idk why i thought if you wrote a comm in a line whatever you wrote before it the program was considering it the set up, i do know why actually; my first comms of the list i used to test it, UR buffer, dont have set ups or the set up of one would add up with the set up of the next one, either way... corners seemed to stay unscrambled
but then i noticed at the end of the list the cube was pretty much scrambled right and I saw after a wide turn set up commutator (wich are actually most in that list) it didnt undo the setup, and i thought the problem was the wide turn, while it was never considering it a set up in the first place, not for wide turns, not for single turns
wow that was a cool f***ing story


so i need to write the [ signes before and after the set up too, and the double dot, shouldnt be neither hard nor tedius to do with excell, the oppening [ actually...
anyway thanks, i was convinced the problem was the l/x/Lw turns for some reason

what i thought simplify did is to write it back in commutator form
is there a way too do that, with this tool or any other?
if there is not i rather keep them in commutator form too, you never know, also it would be cool to see the break down of some 2 gen algs, although i guess cancellations would make this thing waaaaay harder than expanding for a program


----------



## pinser (May 10, 2017)

lucarubik said:


> Spoiler: cool f***ing story
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, a lot of people have trouble with proper commutator and conjugate notation. I can name a few I know *coughcough*
Conjugate: [A : B] = A B A' (setup moves are usually expressed as conjugates)
Commutator: [A, B] = A B A' B'
Putting them together, [A : [B, C]] = A B C B' C' A', which is what you will mostly be using for 3-style comms

I'm not aware of any software that will convert an alg to a commutator, but if you want a list of your comms in commutator and expanded form, there's always ctrl+a ctrl+c ctrl+v...


----------



## lucarubik (May 10, 2017)

pinser said:


> Yes, a lot of people have trouble with proper commutator and conjugate notation. I can name a few I know *coughcough*
> Conjugate: [A : B] = A B A' (setup moves are usually expressed as conjugates)
> Commutator: [A, B] = A B A' B'
> Putting them together, [A : [B, C]] = A B C B' C' A', which is what you will mostly be using for 3-style comms
> ...


oh i didnt have time to have trouble, i just never knew, anyway this was more tedious than hard but its done
UBL 9.93 12.42
UB 9.01 9.97
UBR 9.93 12.39
UR 9.41 10.49
i think i need to reconsider some 5 move insertions i use for corners R2 D R2 D' R2. U, move count doesnt mean anything but still
btw


Spoiler: really micorsoft



=LARGO(SUSTITUIR(SUSTITUIR(SUSTITUIR(SUSTITUIR(SUSTITUIR(SUSTITUIR(SUSTITUIR(SUSTITUIR(SUSTITUIR([@algorithm];"[";"");"]";"");",";"");"'";"");" ";"");"x";"");"y";"");"z";"");"2";""))


im planning on doing a chart for corner twists too, using free buffer couple of comms algs or just algs like sune+ Uperm, maybe one for edges too


----------



## lucarubik (May 12, 2017)

I've updated the lists grouping also edges, 2 edge flips and 2 and 3 corner twists cases by (isometry?)
feel free to use it if you can, to me this means i have way less cases to analyze with cubexplorer


----------



## Daniel Lin (May 12, 2017)

ok i finally figured out how kaijun solves parity

he does DFR>last corner target>DBR
and DF>last edge target>DB

then x2 F perm

really inefficient, but kaijun has good tps....

also the x2 explains why half of his cubes in multi are flipped
@sigalig


----------



## h2f (May 12, 2017)

Daniel Lin said:


> ok i finally figured out how kaijun solves parity
> 
> he does DFR>last corner target>DBR
> and DF>last edge target>DB
> ...



That's intresting. It looks like his 3style is expanded version of M2/R2 method which I guess is rare. I know only one person who did M2/R2 and expanded it to 3style. But he used FD and FDR as buffers and changed FDR to UFR. Fperm as a parity used Grzegorz Jałocha - his buffers were UF and UBR.


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (May 12, 2017)

CsTimer hates me:

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-12
single: 1:53.27

Time List:
1. 1:53.26 [39.50] B L2 B2 U R2 F2 D' L2 U' B2 R' F U2 R' B' R F2 R2 D' Fw'

Why so many twisted corners? Like, seriously. My execution suffered heaps.


----------



## kake123 (May 13, 2017)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> CsTimer hates me:
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-12
> single: 1:53.27
> ...


Not too much of an issue for me though

L (U R U' R')*2 L' (R U R' U')*2 [Solves twisted corner at DBL]
R U' L' (U R' U') (R U R' U') L (U R U' R') (U) [Solves twisted corner at UFR]
(U') R U' L' (U R' U') (R U R' U') L (U R U' R') (U2) [Solves twisted corners at UFL and UBR, Note that this won't work if the corners are twisted in a different way]


----------



## T1_M0 (May 16, 2017)

Hi! I can't figure out how to fix midge parity for 5bld. My solving order is centers -> wings -> midges -> corners. I tried the normal 3x3 parity alg but that of course breaks the two edge blocks.

I'm also not quite sure if the 4x4 wing parity works on 5x5 without damaging the midges. I've yet never tried 5bld but with some tips I could be on my way.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (May 16, 2017)

Can someone tell me the pros and cons of having DFR as your buffer using 3style? I know it involves more 'R' 'U' 'D' algs but anything else?


----------



## h2f (May 16, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> Hi! I can't figure out how to fix midge parity for 5bld. My solving order is centers -> wings -> midges -> corners. I tried the normal 3x3 parity alg but that of course breaks the two edge blocks.
> 
> I'm also not quite sure if the 4x4 wing parity works on 5x5 without damaging the midges. I've yet never tried 5bld but with some tips I could be on my way.



What's your buffers for corners and midges?


----------



## T1_M0 (May 16, 2017)

h2f said:


> What's your buffers for corners and midges?


For corners, UBL (OP)
Midges, DF (M2)

And wings DFr (r2)


----------



## h2f (May 16, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> For corners, UBL (OP)
> Midges, DF (M2)
> 
> And wings DFr (r2)



My way:
Switch UBR-UBL by adding UBL as your last target to corners. Earlier correct M2 by adding BU as your last target. When you got whole cube: F2 - parity alg: (Rr2 F2 U2 r2 U2 F2 Rr2) And next y PLLT L2. I know there are some different ways but the idea is the same: to correct parity on big cubes you must include parity alg for big cubes. In case of 5bld you can have as well parity on your wings. I solve it with the same alg as in 4bld.


----------



## T1_M0 (May 16, 2017)

h2f said:


> My way:
> Switch UBR-UBL by adding UBL as your last target to corners. Earlier correct M2 by adding BU as your last target. When you got whole cube: F2 - parity alg: (Rr2 F2 U2 r2 U2 F2 Rr2) And next y PLLT L2. I know there are some different ways but the idea is the same: to correct parity on big cubes you must include parity alg for big cubes. In case of 5bld you can have as well parity on your wings. I solve it with the same alg as in 4bld.


What do you mean by doing UBL as the last target as it is the buffer?


----------



## h2f (May 16, 2017)

Sorry - I ment: last target - UBR - UBL.  If you do OP corners you do: last target, next UBR as a target. This switches UBR and UBL and corrects UB and UL like in standard OP on 3x3.


----------



## mark49152 (May 16, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> Hi! I can't figure out how to fix midge parity for 5bld. My solving order is centers -> wings -> midges -> corners. I tried the normal 3x3 parity alg but that of course breaks the two edge blocks.


Do normal M2 parity for midges but insert @h2f's alg to swap the wings alongside them. 

D' L2 D M2 (F2 (Rw2 F2 U2 r2 U2 F2 Rw2) F2) D' L2 D


----------



## T1_M0 (May 16, 2017)

mark49152 said:


> Do normal M2 parity for midges but insert @h2f's alg to swap the wings alongside them.
> 
> D' L2 D M2 (F2 (Rw2 F2 U2 r2 U2 F2 Rw2) F2) D' L2 D


Thanks for the tip!


----------



## lucarubik (May 16, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Can someone tell me the pros and cons of having DFR as your buffer using 3style? I know it involves more *'R' *'U' 'D' algs but anything else?


not true to me, by 5 cases, but still not true
ofc the ammount of xUD algs would be the same for the 8 corners, i dont know if U corners have more D turns or the other way around
for corner flips R corners defenetly more RUD than LUD algs, and D corners defenetly more U turns than D turns, so in that regard i personally prefer DBR and DFR equally
if you use a D layer corner as a buffer you would have to look at that corner only once per scramble, so you wont have to do x2 during memo, i guess you can count that as a pro xd
the biggest con is you want adjacent buffers, and U layer edge buffers are best by far


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (May 18, 2017)

Random question, I remember someone once posted a list comparing Big Blind attempts to multi blind based on the amount information you are required to memo for example:

4x4 BLD = about 2.3 3x3's
5x5 BLD = about 5.6 3x3's (I think?)

Can someone link me to this list or create a similar one, thank you.


----------



## CyanSandwich (May 18, 2017)

Christopher Cabrera said:


> Random question, I remember someone once posted a list comparing Big Blind attempts to multi blind based on the amount information you are required to memo for example:
> 
> 4x4 BLD = about 2.3 3x3's
> 5x5 BLD = about 5.6 3x3's (I think?)
> ...


4BLD = about 2.4 3x3s
5BLD = about 4.25 3x3s


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (May 18, 2017)

CyanSandwich said:


> 4BLD = about 2.4 3x3s
> 5BLD = about 4.25 3x3s


 I want a list that continues into bigger cubes up to 10x10. (just for reference )


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (May 18, 2017)

Oof. For the past 3 days I feel like I unlearned BLD.

My execution has been so bad I'm starting to find new ways to scramble the cube, and my memo is constantly messy.

/rant over, back to practice


----------



## Jacck (May 18, 2017)

Christopher Cabrera said:


> I want a list that continues into bigger cubes up to 10x10. (just for reference )


I suggest approx. (n^3-(n-2)^3-3*n)*(1-(n-3)/100)/19
the ^3-thingings to find the number of pieces, the 3*n to substract the middle-pieces and lucky placed pieces for odd n and the placed pieces after a good orientation for even n, the 1-(n-3)/100 for more centers on bigger cubes and so bigger possibility for placed pieces and the 19 for approx. 11,5 edges and 7,5 corners on a 3x3.


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (May 18, 2017)

Jacck said:


> I suggest approx. (n^3-(n-2)^3-3*n)*(1-(n-3)/100)/19
> the ^3-thingings to find the number of pieces, the 3*n to substract the middle-pieces and lucky placed pieces for odd n and the placed pieces after a good orientation for even n, the 1-(n-3)/100 for more centers on bigger cubes and so bigger possibility for placed pieces and the 19 for approx. 11,5 edges and 7,5 corners on a 3x3.


I think you are missing a parentheses around here

(n^3-(n-2)^3-3*n)*(1-*(*(n-3)/100)/19

also these numbers are coming out to be slightly different than the ones that @CyanSandwich mentioned. I'm getting 2.29 for 4BLD and 5.125 for 5BLD


----------



## Jacck (May 18, 2017)

Christopher Cabrera said:


> I think you are missing a parentheses around here
> (n^3-(n-2)^3-3*n)*(1-*(*(n-3)/100)/19
> also these numbers are coming out to be slightly different than the ones that @CyanSandwich mentioned. I'm getting 2.29 for 4BLD and 5.125 for 5BLD



5 open parentheses and 4 closing? I think, that I did them right. And I get for n=5:
(5*5*5-3*3*3-3*5)*0,98/19=4,28

So that's quite close to CyanSandwich and he said "about" and I said "approx." and for all other miscalculations I added the biggrin in the end


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (May 18, 2017)

Jacck said:


> 5 open parentheses and 4 closing? I think, that I did them right. And I get for n=5:
> (5*5*5-3*3*3-3*5)*0,98/19=4,28
> 
> So that's quite close to CyanSandwich and he said "about" and I said "approx." and for all other miscalculations I added the biggrin in the end


Ok I see, for some reason I put 3^3 = 9 
my bad


----------



## lucarubik (May 19, 2017)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> Oof. For the past 3 days I feel like I unlearned BLD.
> 
> My execution has been so bad I'm starting to find new ways to scramble the cube, and my memo is constantly messy.
> 
> /rant over, back to practice


taking a break always helped me to improve at stuff


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (May 19, 2017)

lucarubik said:


> taking a break always helped me to improve at stuff



I kept going and voila: First sub-60 single xD

(But seriously, got a comp this coming Sunday and I'll be damned if I don't get an official single this time around. Also I have a slight chance of podium, so there's that lol)


----------



## mark49152 (May 19, 2017)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> I kept going and voila: First sub-60 single xD


Yeah usually when I have a really bad session, I'm not so unhappy because bad sessions are usually followed by good sessions


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 21, 2017)

ok i have a new megaBLD memo method that doesn't rely on colors or languages. It's kinda like the ben system for cards. the way it works is 2 targets are encoded into a consonant-vowel-consonant unit

there are 12 faces on a megaminx, and you can divide them into 3 groups of 4 faces. Each of 20 stickers in a group is given a consonant (B, C, D, F, G, H, J, K, L, M, N, P, Q, R, S, T, V, W, Y, Z).
Since you have 2 targets per unit, and there are 3 groups, there are 3*3=9 total combinations of groups, which can be encoded into vowels (a, e, i, o, u, oo, ay, ee, ai)

To construct an image (or audio sound, it doesn't matter):
1. find the consonant that corresponds to the first target
2. find which of the 3 groups each target belongs to, and then encode that info into one of 9 vowels
3. find the consonant that corresponds to the second target

then form an image

i think this system is good, but sorry if i didn't explain well. i might make a video if ppl want

EDIT: i've never even attempted megaBLD before, so idk how well this system works but it just looks efficient to me


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 21, 2017)

Daniel Lin said:


> ok i have a new megaBLD memo method that doesn't rely on colors or languages. It's kinda like the ben system for cards. the way it works is 2 targets are encoded into a consonant-vowel-consonant unit
> 
> there are 12 faces on a megaminx, and you can divide them into 3 groups of 4 faces. Each of 20 stickers in a group is given a consonant (B, C, D, F, G, H, J, K, L, M, N, P, Q, R, S, T, V, W, Y, Z).
> Since you have 2 targets per unit, and there are 3 groups, there are 3*3=9 total combinations of groups, which can be encoded into vowels (a, e, i, o, u, oo, ay, ee, ai)
> ...


Video please


----------



## Jacck (Jun 21, 2017)

This system should work and you should try it, but ...
Enochs idea (imo) should be faster, because he uses an image/symbol, that he already knows by heart and then give it a color. With your idea you have to form new words - my brain doesn't work fast there, but if yours does, ok.

Another idea that I brought already in is: name the faces A to L and the pieces in the face from A to E. You'll need more memo-space (one letterpair for each piece), but you are familiar with the letterpairs and this should be (especially for the start) a great advantage.
Oh: perhaps you shouldn't use A to E for the pieces, just take M to Q (maybe you have no image for AA).

I do it with numbers, so: @Fábio De'Rose you now a major list, when will you start Megaminx blind?


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jun 21, 2017)

Jacck said:


> @Fábio De'Rose you now a major list, when will you start Megaminx blind?



It's tempting and a fun challenge, but I need to focus on 3/4/MBLD right now - especially 4 and Multi, which I haven't had time to practice properly at all lately


----------



## Jacck (Jun 21, 2017)

OK and good luck, at least the major list can help you in mbld to remember how many cubes you're going for


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Jun 24, 2017)

Daniel Lin said:


> ok i have a new megaBLD memo method that doesn't rely on colors or languages. It's kinda like the ben system for cards. the way it works is 2 targets are encoded into a consonant-vowel-consonant unit
> 
> there are 12 faces on a megaminx, and you can divide them into 3 groups of 4 faces. Each of 20 stickers in a group is given a consonant (B, C, D, F, G, H, J, K, L, M, N, P, Q, R, S, T, V, W, Y, Z).
> Since you have 2 targets per unit, and there are 3 groups, there are 3*3=9 total combinations of groups, which can be encoded into vowels (a, e, i, o, u, oo, ay, ee, ai)
> ...



The biggest problem I see with this method is the same one that I encountered with the original color method I learned. You separate the Megaminx into 3 groups of 4 faces, but there isn't really a good way to do that. Maybe the top, front, down-back, and down as one, then the top four and the bottom four? That's the easiest one I can think of. I changed the color method to have two groups of 5 and one group of 2, which is a lot nicer, but it wouldn't work with your method because there isn't 25 consonants.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jun 24, 2017)

Killernerd24 said:


> The biggest problem I see with this method is the same one that I encountered with the original color method I learned. You separate the Megaminx into 3 groups of 4 faces, but there isn't really a good way to do that. ...


I was actually working on notes for megaBLD recently since I've changed/improved my memo system for cubes since I last done it (long story, and it's still weird and silly though), and I decided to divide the puzzle into 3 sets of 4 faces, so it's interesting to see it getting discussed. I went with (don't know how better to describe the faces, I do have my own notation but probably not the most useful option here):

1: U, F, R, L
2: bottom ring except the face at the back
3: remaining 4 faces


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Jun 24, 2017)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> I was actually working on notes for megaBLD recently since I've changed/improved my memo system for cubes since I last done it (long story, and it's still weird and silly though), and I decided to divide the puzzle into 3 sets of 4 faces, so it's interesting to see it getting discussed. I went with (don't know how better to describe the faces, I do have my own notation but probably not the most useful option here):
> 
> 1: U, F, R, L
> 2: bottom ring except the face at the back
> 3: remaining 4 faces



This also seems like a good way to split the faces. I still prefer having each ring on its own though.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jun 24, 2017)

Killernerd24 said:


> This also seems like a good way to split the faces. I still prefer having each ring on its own though.


Well I have categories of 24 things each for cubes BLD, which is enough to cover the 20 stickers of 4 megaminx faces, and that's what I'm planning to do. I understand wanting to do rings and I did try to make that work for me, but gave up on the idea.


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jun 27, 2017)

Thought I'd shift my approach to learning 3Style entirely, after talking about it with a local BLDer who's far more experienced than me. Talking to him led me into getting gold insights, as well as having some base concepts finally click.

My initial approach was, well, _messy_. All over the place, really, as I was too excited with all those possibilities 3Style has to offer so whenever I found an interesting random comm, I would explore with alternate setup moves (X, X' X2) then rotations so instead of a full, "linear" set of comms for a specific piece, I ended up with an ugly letter soup and not much of a clear path to follow.

So I moved all the (not many, admittedly) comms I had so far into a separate spreadsheet and created a new folder from scratch today.

I will work on a specific set at first (RFD and their inverses), coming up with the necessary comms and then drill them. Once they're fluent, I'll move into, say, BDL and do the same thing.

It might seem obvious to a seasoned BLDer, but I just wasn't grasping the concept - likely because of too many (bad) habits and vices of thought inherited from thousands of OP solves, which made this initial process feel even more overwhelming.

So, current situation: The RFD set has 16 pairs and their respective inverses (32 total) so I still have 7 more (+ inverses, so 14 total) to go. Once those are done with, I'll review and drill before I start the next set.


----------



## Roman (Jul 1, 2017)

I was looking for the best alg for Ubr-Bdr-Rbd. Decided to write a generator. Oh god why....


Spoiler



R' b d [L, u' l u]
b U' d [L, u' l u]
b d U' [L, u' l u]
r2 u b2 [L, u' r u]
d' b d2 [L, u' l2 u]
d2 b d' [L, u' l2 u]
R' u2 b [L, u' r2 u]
b2 L b' [L, u' r2 u]
b2 D f [L, u' r2 u]
U f' b2 [L, u' r2 u]
U b2 f' [L, u' r2 u]
R f2 b [L, u' r2 u]
R b f2 [L, u' r2 u]
b L b [L, u' r2 u]
b U f' [L, u' r2 u]
b2 D d [L, u' l' u]
b2 d D [L, u' l' u]
r' u b [L, u' r' u]
B2 u' b [L, u' r' u]
b d' f2 [L, u' r' u]
b d L [L, u' r' u]
R2 d f2 [L, d' r d]
b d L' [L, d' r d]
r' d2 u [L, f' r2 f]
r' u d2 [L, f' r2 f]
d' f2 d' [L, f' r2 f]
R2 d' f2 [L, f' r2 f]
B2 u' d2 [L, f' r2 f]
B2 d2 u' [L, f' r2 f]
d2 F2 u [L, f' r2 f]
d2 l2 u' [L, f' r2 f]
d L2 d [L, f' r2 f]
b d L2 [L, f' r2 f]
d L2 b [L, f' l' f]
U' l' d [L, b' l b]
B' r d [L, b' l b]
d' b' d2 [L, b' l b]
U2 d f' [L, b' l b]
r d f [L, b' l b]
d U2 f' [L, b' l b]
d r2 f [L, b' l b]
b d r' [L, b' r b]
r2 u' b2 [L, b' r2 b]
b2 D2 d [L, b' r2 b]
b2 d D2 [L, b' r2 b]
r b2 d [L, b' r2 b]
b r d [L, b' r2 b]
b d r2 [L, b' r2 b]
R b d [L, b' r' b]
b d r [L, b' r' b]
r' u b2 [L, u l u']
B2 u' b2 [L, u l u']
b2 d' f2 [L, u l u']
b2 d L [L, u l u']
U b2 d [L, u r u']
b U d [L, u r u']
b d U [L, u r u']
d2 L' b [L, u l2 u']
U' b2 d [L, u r' u']
b2 D' d [L, u r' u']
b2 d D' [L, u r' u']
d l b [L, u r' u']
b2 d L' [L, d l' d']
d' f2 b [L, f r f']
d' b f2 [L, f r f']
b2 d L2 [L, f l2 f']
d2 r' u [L, f l' f']
U f' d2 [L, f l' f']
b2 d l' [L, b l b']
R b d2 [L, b l b']
U2 b2 d [L, b l2 b']
b2 l2 d [L, b l2 b']
b2 d l2 [L, b l2 b']
b U2 d [L, b l2 b']
b d U2 [L, b l2 b']
b2 l d [L, b l' b']
b2 d l [L, b l' b']
U' r' U' [U, l' d l]
U' r f2 [U, l' d l]
B' l U' [U, l' d l]
d' f' U2 [U, l' d2 l]
U' R' r' [U, r' u r]
U' r' R' [U, r' u r]
R' U' r' [U, r' u r]
R' B' l [U, r' u r]
B' R' l [U, r' u r]
B' l R' [U, r' u r]
d' f' d' [U, r' d r]
B' U b [U, r' d2 r]
B' R f' [U, r' d2 r]
d' f' d2 [U, r' d2 r]
U B' b [U, r' d2 r]
U b B' [U, r' d2 r]
R B' f' [U, r' d2 r]
R f' B' [U, r' d2 r]
d L2 f [U, r' d2 r]
d L2 l [U, r' u' r]
d l L2 [U, r' u' r]
U' r' U [U, r' d' r]
B' l' f2 [U, r' d' r]
B' l U [U, r' d' r]
r' u f [U, r' d' r]
d' f' d [U, r' d' r]
B2 u' f [U, r' d' r]
r' U b [U, f' u f]
r' R f' [U, f' u f]
d' F' f' [U, f' u f]
d' f' F' [U, f' u f]
R2 u' r' [U, f' u f]
r2 d' r [U, f' u f]
R r' f' [U, f' u f]
B r' b [U, f' u f]
b u r' [U, f' u f]
R' d' f' [U, f' u2 f]
U' r' U2 [U, f' d2 f]
B' l U2 [U, f' d2 f]
U2 B r' [U, f' d2 f]
B2 U l [U, f' d2 f]
U B2 l [U, f' d2 f]
B U2 r' [U, f' d2 f]
B2 U b [U, f' u' f]
B2 R f' [U, f' u' f]
U B2 b [U, f' u' f]
U b B2 [U, f' u' f]
R f' B2 [U, f' u' f]
R B2 f' [U, f' u' f]
d' f' U [U, f' d' f]
U' r' d' [U, b' d b]
B' l d' [U, b' d b]
d' f' U' [U, b' d b]
d' f l2 [U, b' d b]
U' r' d2 [U, b' d2 b]
B' l d2 [U, b' d2 b]
B' d l [U, b' d2 b]
d2 F l' [U, b' d2 b]
d L' l [U, b' d2 b]
d l L' [U, b' d2 b]
U' r' d [U, b' d' b]
B' l d [U, b' d' b]
d l U2 [U, l d l']
U b' l2 [U, l d2 l']
U b U [U, l d2 l']
R f' U [U, l d2 l']
d' U2 r [U, l d' l']
U2 d' r [U, l d' l']
b d' f' [U, r u r']
U' r' R [U, r d r']
U' R r' [U, r d r']
B' R l [U, r d r']
B' l R [U, r d r']
d' F2 l' [U, r d r']
R U' r' [U, r d r']
R B' l [U, r d r']
d l d2 [U, r d r']
d' f' F2 [U, r u2 r']
d' F2 f' [U, r u2 r']
d l d [U, r d2 r']
d l [U, r d' r']
d' f' F [U, f d f']
d' F f' [U, f d f']
d2 L' f [U, f d f']
U b d2 [U, f d f']
R d' f' [U, f d f']
R f' d2 [U, f d f']
U b d [U, f d2 f']
R f' d [U, f d2 f']
d l' f2 [U, f d2 f']
d l U [U, f d2 f']
U b [U, f d' f']
R f' [U, f d' f']
R' u2 f [U, f d' f']
r' d' r [U, f d' f']
b L f [U, f d' f']
b U b' [U, f d' f']
U' R2 f' [U, b d b']
R' U2 b [U, b d b']
U2 R' b [U, b d b']
R2 U' f' [U, b d b']
U b U2 [U, b d b']
R f' U2 [U, b d b']
U' r' R2 [U, b u2 b']
U' R2 r' [U, b u2 b']
B' R2 l [U, b u2 b']
B' l R2 [U, b u2 b']
R2 U' r' [U, b u2 b']
R2 B' l [U, b u2 b']
B d l [U, b u' b']
U' d2 f [U, b d' b']
d2 U' f [U, b d' b']
R2 d b2 [R, u' l u]
R2 d' U [R, u' r u]
R2 U d' [R, u' r u]
U R2 d' [R, u' r u]
d' b' R [R, u' r2 u]
d' b u2 [R, u' r2 u]
U2 f d' [R, u' r2 u]
R2 b' d' [R, u' r2 u]
r f' d' [R, u' r2 u]
r2 u f2 [R, d' l d]
r2 u' D [R, d' r d]
r2 D u' [R, d' r d]
U r2 u' [R, d' r d]
B2 U f [R, d' l2 d]
B2 R b' [R, d' l2 d]
U B2 f [R, d' l2 d]
U f B2 [R, d' l2 d]
R b' B2 [R, d' l2 d]
R B2 b' [R, d' l2 d]
r2 f' u' [R, d' r2 d]
b2 d' b [R, d' l' d]
b d' b2 [R, d' l' d]
r' u' U [R, d' r' d]
r' U u' [R, d' r' d]
B2 U u [R, d' r' d]
B2 u U [R, d' r' d]
U B2 u [R, d' r' d]
B r' u' [R, d' r' d]
d' b' [R, f' r f]
U' l' d' [R, f' r f]
B' r d' [R, f' r f]
b' d' b [R, f' r f]
b' R2 d' [R, f' l2 f]
R2 d' b2 [R, f' l2 f]
R2 b2 d' [R, f' l2 f]
b2 d' u2 [R, f' l2 f]
b2 u2 d' [R, f' l2 f]
R' d' b' [R, f' r2 f]
d' b' r' [R, f' r2 f]
d' b' r2 [R, f' r' f]
U B f [R, f' r' f]
U f B [R, f' r' f]
R b' B [R, f' r' f]
R B b' [R, f' r' f]
B U f [R, f' r' f]
B R b' [R, f' r' f]
r' u' U2 [R, b' l2 b]
r' U2 u' [R, b' l2 b]
U2 B2 u [R, b' l2 b]
U2 r2 u' [R, b' l2 b]
B2 U2 u [R, b' l2 b]
B2 u U2 [R, b' l2 b]
r2 u' f2 [R, b' l2 b]
r2 f2 u' [R, b' l2 b]
d' b' R2 [R, b' r' b]
U' R2 d' [R, u l u']
R2 U' d' [R, u l u']
R2 d' U' [R, u l u']
r2 u' R' [R, u r u']
U' R2 b' [R, u r2 u']
R' U2 f [R, u r2 u']
R' r f' [R, u r2 u']
U2 R' f [R, u r2 u']
R2 U' b' [R, u r2 u']
U f R2 [R, u r2 u']
R b' R2 [R, u r2 u']
r R' f' [R, u r2 u']
r' u' R' [R, u r' u']
R2 d' R [R, u r' u']
B2 u R' [R, u r' u']
r2 D' u' [R, d l d']
r2 u' D' [R, d l d']
B' l' f' [R, d r d']
r' u' R [R, d r d']
r' u f2 [R, d r d']
R2 d' R' [R, d r d']
B2 u' f2 [R, d r d']
B2 u R [R, d r d']
b2 d' b2 [R, d r d']
U f r' [R, d r d']
R b' r' [R, d r d']
b d' b' [R, d r d']
r' U f [R, d r2 d']
r' R b' [R, d r2 d']
d' F' b' [R, d r2 d']
d' b' F' [R, d r2 d']
r2 D' f' [R, d r2 d']
U f r2 [R, d r2 d']
R r' b' [R, d r2 d']
R b' r2 [R, d r2 d']
B r' f [R, d r2 d']
U' B2 u [R, d l' d']
U' r2 u' [R, d l' d']
r' U' u' [R, d l' d']
r' u' U' [R, d l' d']
B2 U' u [R, d l' d']
B2 u U' [R, d l' d']
d l b' [R, d l' d']
r2 u' R [R, d r' d']
U f r [R, d r' d']
R b' r [R, d r' d']
d' b' F2 [R, f l f']
d' F2 b' [R, f l f']
R2 d' r [R, f r f']
U f R [R, f r f']
R b' R [R, f r f']
R b u2 [R, f r f']
R2 d' [R, f r2 f']
r' u' R2 [R, f r2 f']
d' F2 u' [R, f r2 f']
B2 u R2 [R, f r2 f']
d2 f2 d [R, f r2 f']
R B u [R, f r2 f']
B R u [R, f r2 f']
b d' u2 [R, f r2 f']
b u2 d' [R, f r2 f']
B' U f [R, f l' f']
B' R b' [R, f l' f']
U B' f [R, f l' f']
U f B' [R, f l' f']
R B' b' [R, f l' f']
R b' B' [R, f l' f']
R2 d' r' [R, f r' f']
r' u' r' [R, b r b']
B2 u r' [R, b r b']
r2 u' r [R, b r b']
r2 u' [R, b r2 b']
r' u' r2 [R, b r2 b']
B2 r2 u [R, b r2 b']
B2 u r2 [R, b r2 b']
r B2 u [R, b r2 b']
r' u' r [R, b r' b']
b' l u [R, b r' b']
U2 l' u [R, b r' b']
B2 u r [R, b r' b']
B2 r u [R, b r' b']
r2 u' r' [R, b r' b']
U f' u2 [R, b r' b']
U f R' [R, b r' b']
R b' R' [R, b r' b']
B' l' b2 [D, l' u' l]
b2 d' f [D, l' u' l]
d' b2 r' [D, l' d' l]
b' d' r' [D, l' d' l]
U' r b2 [D, r' u r]
r d l' [D, r' d' r]
d l' r2 [D, r' d' r]
d r2 l' [D, r' d' r]
d' f r2 [D, f' u f]
b2 D r [D, f' u2 f]
U' l2 b' [D, f' d' f]
b' R f [D, f' d' f]
b' D b' [D, f' d' f]
b2 L f' [D, f' d' f]
b2 D b [D, f' d' f]
U b' f2 [D, f' d' f]
U f2 b' [D, f' d' f]
R b2 f [D, f' d' f]
R f b2 [D, f' d' f]
r D' b' [D, f' d' f]
R' r b' [D, b' d b]
R2 u' r [D, b' d b]
r2 d' r' [D, b' d b]
r R' b' [D, b' d b]
b u r [D, b' d b]
B' l' b' [D, l d l']
U b' r2 [D, l u2 l']
d' b2 f [D, l d2 l']
d' f b2 [D, l d2 l']
b' d' f [D, l d2 l']
d l b2 [D, l u' l']
r d b [D, r d2 r']
d r2 b [D, r d2 r']
r2 D' b' [D, f u f']
d l' b2 [D, f u2 f']
U' l2 r [D, f d2 f']
U' r l2 [D, f d2 f']
B' l' r2 [D, f d2 f']
B' r2 l' [D, f d2 f']
b' D r [D, f d2 f']
r2 D' r' [D, f d2 f']
r2 F' l [D, f d2 f']
U f2 r [D, f d2 f']
r D' r [D, f d2 f']
r B' l' [D, f d2 f']
R' r2 b' [D, b u' b']
r' d' r' [D, b u' b']
r2 R' b' [D, b u' b']
U b r2 [D, b u' b']
R f' r2 [D, b u' b']
U' l' d2 [F, l' f l]
B' r d2 [F, l' f l]
d' b' d' [F, l' f l]
d2 U r' [F, l' f l]
U d2 r' [F, l' f l]
r2 d' F [F, l' f2 l]
U' l d2 [F, u' f2 u]
d2 b u' [F, u' f2 u]
d r' l2 [F, u' b2 u]
d l2 r' [F, u' b2 u]
r2 d' F2 [F, u' f' u]
U' r2 d' [F, r' b2 r]
r' U' d' [F, r' b2 r]
r' d' U' [F, r' b2 r]
d2 F r' [F, r' f' r]
r2 d' [F, d' f d]
R2 u' r2 [F, d' f d]
b u r2 [F, d' f d]
r2 d' f' [F, d' f2 d]
r2 f' d' [F, d' f2 d]
r' d' U2 [F, d' f' d]
r' U2 d' [F, d' f' d]
U2 r2 d' [F, d' f' d]
r2 d' f2 [F, d' f' d]
r2 f2 d' [F, d' f' d]
r' d' F [F, l b2 l']
B2 d' l2 [F, l b2 l']
r' d' F2 [F, u b u']
d' F2 d' [F, u b u']
R2 d2 u [F, u b u']
R2 u d2 [F, u b u']
B2 d l2 [F, u b u']
d2 L2 u' [F, u b u']
d2 f2 u [F, u b u']
d l2 d [F, u b u']
b u' d2 [F, u b u']
b d2 u' [F, u b u']
d' F2 r' [F, u f2 u']
b2 u' d2 [F, u b' u']
b2 d2 u' [F, u b' u']
U' r2 l [F, r b r']
U' l r2 [F, r b r']
B' r' l2 [F, r b r']
B' l2 r' [F, r b r']
r' U' l [F, r b r']
r' F' r' [F, r b r']
r2 D' l' [F, r b r']
r2 F' r [F, r b r']
B u2 r' [F, r b r']
r2 D' d' [F, r f2 r']
r2 d' D' [F, r f2 r']
b2 u' r2 [F, r b2 r']
d2 r' d [F, r f' r']
d r' d2 [F, r f' r']
r' d' b2 [F, d b d']
r' b' d' [F, d b d']
b' r2 d' [F, d b d']
r2 d' D2 [F, d b d']
r2 D2 d' [F, d b d']
b2 u r2 [F, d b d']
r' d' b [F, d b2 d']
r' d' [F, d b' d']
d' R2 u [F, d b' d']
d' f2 u' [F, d b' d']
B2 d' u2 [F, d b' d']
B2 u2 d' [F, d b' d']
d2 F2 d [F, d b' d']
U b r' [F, d b' d']
R f' r' [F, d b' d']
b2 B l [B, l' b l]
B b2 l [B, l' b l]
B2 U d [B, l' f2 l]
B2 d U [B, l' f2 l]
U B2 d [B, l' f2 l]
R2 u' B [B, l' b2 l]
B2 d B' [B, l' b2 l]
b u B [B, l' b2 l]
U' l' B2 [B, l' b' l]
B' r B2 [B, l' b' l]
b' B l [B, l' b' l]
U2 B l' [B, l' b' l]
B2 U r [B, l' b' l]
U B2 r [B, l' b' l]
B b' l [B, l' b' l]
B U2 l' [B, l' b' l]
R2 u' [B, u' b u]
b u [B, u' b u]
B2 d B2 [B, u' b u]
r2 d' r2 [B, u' b u]
b2 u b2 [B, u' b u]
R B d [B, u' b u]
B R d [B, u' b u]
d B2 d' [B, u' b u]
b L2 u [B, u' b u]
U' l' B [B, u' b2 u]
U' l u2 [B, u' b2 u]
B' r B [B, u' b2 u]
U2 f u' [B, u' b2 u]
R2 u' b' [B, u' b2 u]
R2 b' u' [B, u' b2 u]
b2 u b [B, u' b2 u]
r f' u' [B, u' b2 u]
b u b' [B, u' b2 u]
b2 u [B, u' b' u]
b' R2 u' [B, u' b' u]
R2 u' b2 [B, u' b' u]
R2 b2 u' [B, u' b' u]
b2 L2 u [B, u' b' u]
b u b2 [B, u' b' u]
U' l' [B, r' b r]
B' r [B, r' b r]
d' b' d [B, r' b r]
b' D l [B, r' b r]
U f2 l [B, r' b r]
r D' l [B, r' b r]
r B' r' [B, r' b r]
b2 D u [B, r' f2 r]
b2 u D [B, r' f2 r]
U' l' b' [B, r' b2 r]
B' r b' [B, r' b2 r]
b2 u B' [B, r' b2 r]
R b u [B, r' f' r]
U' l' b2 [B, r' b' r]
R' b l' [B, r' b' r]
B' r b2 [B, r' b' r]
B' b r [B, r' b' r]
b2 D l [B, r' b' r]
d L r [B, r' b' r]
d r L [B, r' b' r]
b U' l' [B, r' b' r]
b B' r [B, r' b' r]
b' B2 d [B, d' b d]
B2 b' d [B, d' b d]
B2 d b2 [B, d' b d]
b2 u B2 [B, d' b d]
d b2 u' [B, d' b d]
d L2 r [B, d' f2 d]
d r L2 [B, d' f2 d]
B2 d b [B, d' b2 d]
B2 d [B, d' b' d]
R' B' u' [B, d' b' d]
B' R' u' [B, d' b' d]
r' u2 d [B, d' b' d]
r' d u2 [B, d' b' d]
R2 u' B2 [B, d' b' d]
d2 l2 d' [B, d' b' d]
d L2 u [B, d' b' d]
b u B2 [B, d' b' d]
B2 d' r2 [B, l f2 l']
b' l d [B, l b' l']
U2 l' d [B, l b' l']
B2 r d [B, l b' l']
d r' u2 [B, l b' l']
d r B' [B, l b' l']
U2 R2 u' [B, u f u']
U2 b2 u [B, u f u']
R2 u' U2 [B, u f u']
R2 U2 u' [B, u f u']
b2 l2 u [B, u f u']
b2 u l2 [B, u f u']
b U2 u [B, u f u']
b u U2 [B, u f u']
d r B2 [B, u b2 u']
r' d' r2 [B, u f' u']
d' r2 d [B, u f' u']
R2 r u' [B, u f' u']
b2 D2 u [B, u f' u']
b2 u D2 [B, u f' u']
U b r [B, u f' u']
R f' r [B, u f' u']
r R2 u' [B, u f' u']
r b2 u [B, u f' u']
b r u [B, u f' u']
U' l' R2 [B, r f r']
U' R2 l' [B, r f r']
B' R2 r [B, r f r']
B' r R2 [B, r f r']
R2 U' l' [B, r f r']
R2 B' r [B, r f r']
d r B [B, r b r']
b2 u' l2 [B, r f2 r']
U' R2 u' [B, r b2 r']
R' b u [B, r b2 r']
R2 U' u' [B, r b2 r']
R2 u' U' [B, r b2 r']
b U' u [B, r b2 r']
b u U' [B, r b2 r']
B' d r [B, r f' r']
d L' r [B, r f' r']
d r L' [B, r f' r']
b2 l u [B, r b' r']
B2 r2 d [B, d f d']
B2 d r2 [B, d f d']
r2 u2 d [B, d f d']
r2 d u2 [B, d f d']
r B2 d [B, d f d']
d r b' [B, d b d']
U' R' l' [B, d b2 d']
U' l' R' [B, d b2 d']
R' U' l' [B, d b2 d']
R' B' r [B, d b2 d']
B' R' r [B, d b2 d']
B' r R' [B, d b2 d']
d r b2 [B, d b2 d']
U2 B2 d [B, d f' d']
B2 U2 d [B, d f' d']
B2 d U2 [B, d f' d']
B d r [B, d b' d']
d r b [B, d b' d']
U2 B2 d' [l, U' r U]
B2 d' U2 [l, U' r U]
B2 U2 d' [l, U' r U]
b2 d2 [l, U' b U]
r' F2 b2 [l, U' b U]
r' b2 F2 [l, U' b U]
b' d2 L2 [l, U' b U]
B2 l2 b2 [l, U' b U]
B2 b2 l' [l, U' b U]
d2 L2 b [l, U' b U]
d2 b2 L2 [l, U' b U]
b2 B2 l' [l, U' b U]
b2 r2 F2 [l, U' b U]
b2 L2 d2 [l, U' b U]
b d2 b [l, U' b U]
U b' d2 [l, U' b2 U]
r' b' F2 [l, U' b' U]
r' F2 b' [l, U' b' U]
b' B2 l' [l, U' b' U]
b' r2 F2 [l, U' b' U]
U2 B2 l2 [l, U' b' U]
B2 b' l' [l, U' b' U]
B2 U2 l2 [l, U' b' U]
B2 l2 b' [l, U' b' U]
r2 D2 F2 [l, U' b' U]
r2 F2 D2 [l, U' b' U]
d2 L2 b2 [l, U' b' U]
b2 L2 d2 [l, U' b' U]
b2 d2 b [l, U' b' U]
b d2 b2 [l, U' b' U]
b2 d2 u [l, D' r D]
b2 u d2 [l, D' r D]
b' d2 l2 [l, D' f D]
U2 B2 d2 [l, D' f D]
U2 d2 l' [l, D' f D]
B2 U2 d2 [l, D' f D]
B2 d2 U2 [l, D' f D]
d2 U2 l' [l, D' f D]
d2 l2 U2 [l, D' f D]
d2 b2 l2 [l, D' f D]
U b' d2 [l, D' r2 D]
U2 R2 B2 [l, D' f' D]
U2 B2 R2 [l, D' f' D]
R2 U2 B2 [l, D' f' D]
R2 B2 U2 [l, D' f' D]
B2 U2 R2 [l, D' f' D]
B2 R2 U2 [l, D' f' D]
B2 b2 L [l, F' u F]
b2 B2 L [l, F' u F]
b2 L B2 [l, F' u F]
b' B2 d' [l, F' u2 F]
B2 d' b2 [l, F' u2 F]
B2 b' d' [l, F' u2 F]
U' b' B2 [l, F' u' F]
U' B2 b' [l, F' u' F]
b' R' B2 [l, F' u' F]
b' B2 R' [l, F' u' F]
B2 U' b' [l, F' u' F]
B2 b' R' [l, F' u' F]
d B' b2 [l, F' u' F]
d b2 B' [l, F' u' F]
B2 U b' [l, B' r B]
U b' B2 [l, B' r B]
U B2 b' [l, B' r B]
U2 d2 L [l, B' d B]
U2 R d2 [l, B' d B]
d2 U2 L [l, B' d B]
d2 L U2 [l, B' d B]
R U2 d2 [l, B' d B]
R d2 U2 [l, B' d B]
b' B2 d' [l, B' r2 B]
B2 d' b2 [l, B' r2 B]
B2 b' d' [l, B' r2 B]
d' U2 F [l, B' d' B]
d' F U2 [l, B' d' B]
U2 d' F [l, B' d' B]
U2 R d' [l, B' d' B]
d2 U f [l, B' d' B]
U d2 f [l, B' d' B]
R d' U2 [l, B' d' B]
R U2 d' [l, B' d' B]
b2 u B [l, u' L u]
U' d' F2 [l, u' R u]
d' U' F2 [l, u' R u]
d' F2 U' [l, u' R u]
R' B2 b2 [l, u' L2 u]
R' b2 B2 [l, u' L2 u]
b' d B' [l, u' L2 u]
B2 R' b2 [l, u' L2 u]
B2 b2 L' [l, u' L2 u]
b2 L' B2 [l, u' L2 u]
b2 B2 L' [l, u' L2 u]
U' B' l [l, u' R2 u]
U' r2 F' [l, u' R2 u]
U' B u2 [l, u' R2 u]
B' U' l [l, u' R2 u]
B' l2 U' [l, u' R2 u]
r' U' F' [l, u' R2 u]
r' F' U' [l, u' R2 u]
B U' u2 [l, u' R2 u]
B u2 U' [l, u' R2 u]
d b' l [l, u' R2 u]
d l2 b' [l, u' R2 u]
b' B2 d2 [l, u' L' u]
b' d2 l [l, u' L' u]
U2 d2 l2 [l, u' L' u]
B2 b' d2 [l, u' L' u]
B2 d2 b2 [l, u' L' u]
B2 b2 L2 [l, u' L' u]
d2 U2 l2 [l, u' L' u]
d2 l2 b2 [l, u' L' u]
d2 b2 l [l, u' L' u]
b2 L2 B2 [l, u' L' u]
b2 B2 L2 [l, u' L' u]
d b2 D [l, d' R d]
U2 d2 L' [l, d' L2 d]
d2 L' U2 [l, d' L2 d]
d2 U2 L' [l, d' L2 d]
U2 d2 L2 [l, d' L' d]
U2 b2 d2 [l, d' L' d]
B2 b2 l2 [l, d' L' d]
d2 L2 U2 [l, d' L' d]
d2 U2 L2 [l, d' L' d]
d2 f b [l, d' L' d]
d2 b f [l, d' L' d]
b2 B2 l2 [l, d' L' d]
b2 l2 d2 [l, d' L' d]
b2 d2 l' [l, d' L' d]
b U2 d2 [l, d' L' d]
b d2 U2 [l, d' L' d]
U' B' l2 [l, f' R f]
B' U' l2 [l, f' R f]
r2 D' F' [l, f' R f]
r2 F' D' [l, f' R f]
d b' l2 [l, f' R f]
U2 B2 b2 [l, f' L2 f]
U2 b2 B2 [l, f' L2 f]
B2 U2 b2 [l, f' L2 f]
B2 b2 l [l, f' L2 f]
B2 b U2 [l, f' L2 f]
b2 B2 l [l, f' L2 f]
b2 l2 B2 [l, f' L2 f]
b2 d2 l2 [l, f' L2 f]
b U2 B2 [l, f' L2 f]
b B2 U2 [l, f' L2 f]
U2 d B' [l, f' L' f]
d B' U2 [l, f' L' f]
d U2 B' [l, f' L' f]
U' B' R2 [l, b' R b]
U' R2 B' [l, b' R b]
B' U' R2 [l, b' R b]
B' R2 U' [l, b' R b]
R2 U' B' [l, b' R b]
R2 B' U' [l, b' R b]
d b' R2 [l, b' R b]
b' d2 [l, b' L2 b]
d2 b2 [l, b' L2 b]
d' b2 d' [l, b' L2 b]
U2 l2 d2 [l, b' L2 b]
U2 d2 l [l, b' L2 b]
d2 U2 l [l, b' L2 b]
d2 r2 D2 [l, b' L2 b]
b2 d2 L2 [l, b' L2 b]
r D2 d2 [l, b' L2 b]
r d2 D2 [l, b' L2 b]
U' B' R [l, b' R2 b]
U' R B' [l, b' R2 b]
B' U' R [l, b' R2 b]
B' R U' [l, b' R2 b]
R U' B' [l, b' R2 b]
R B' U' [l, b' R2 b]
d b' R [l, b' R2 b]
b' d2 L' [l, b' L' b]
d2 L' b2 [l, b' L' b]
d2 b2 L' [l, b' L' b]
b2 d2 L [l, b' L' b]
b2 L d2 [l, b' L' b]
U' r' d [l, b' R' b]
B' l d [l, b' R' b]
U' r2 d [l, U r U']
r' U' d [l, U r U']
r' d U' [l, U r U']
d r' b' [l, U r U']
U' r d [l, U r2 U']
r d b' [l, U r2 U']
d r2 b' [l, U r2 U']
d' F2 f [l, U f2 U']
d' f F2 [l, U f2 U']
d r b' [l, U r' U']
b2 u' D [l, D r D']
b2 D u' [l, D r D']
U' R' B' [l, D b D']
U' B' R' [l, D b D']
U' d b' [l, D b D']
R' U' B' [l, D b D']
R' B' U' [l, D b D']
B' U' R' [l, D b D']
B' R' U' [l, D b D']
d U' b' [l, D b D']
d b' R' [l, D b D']
d' F2 f [l, D r2 D']
d' f F2 [l, D r2 D']
U' r d [l, D b2 D']
r d b' [l, D b2 D']
d r2 b' [l, D b2 D']
U' d [l, D b' D']
d U' [l, D b' D']
U' B' l' [l, F d F']
U' l2 B' [l, F d F']
B' U' l' [l, F d F']
B' b' D [l, F d F']
B' r2 D' [l, F d F']
B' U f2 [l, F d F']
b' B' D [l, F d F']
b' D B' [l, F d F']
U B' f2 [l, F d F']
U f2 B' [l, F d F']
r D' B' [l, F d F']
r B' D' [l, F d F']
d b' l' [l, F d F']
U' R2 u [l, F r2 F']
R' b u' [l, F r2 F']
R2 U' u [l, F r2 F']
R2 u U' [l, F r2 F']
b U' u' [l, F r2 F']
b u' U' [l, F r2 F']
r2 D' d [l, F d2 F']
r2 d D' [l, F d2 F']
B' l' d [l, B r B']
B' R f [l, B r B']
d' f d2 [l, B r B']
R B' f [l, B r B']
R f B' [l, B r B']
d L2 f' [l, B r B']
U' R2 u [l, B u2 B']
R' b u' [l, B u2 B']
R2 U' u [l, B u2 B']
R2 u U' [l, B u2 B']
b U' u' [l, B u2 B']
b u' U' [l, B u2 B']
r2 D' d [l, B r2 B']
r2 d D' [l, B r2 B']
U' d l [l, u L u']
d U' l [l, u L u']
d l2 U' [l, u L u']
b2 u B [l, u R u']
U' d2 F [l, u L2 u']
d2 U' F [l, u L2 u']
d2 F U' [l, u L2 u']
b' B2 R [l, u R2 u']
b' R B2 [l, u R2 u']
B2 b' R [l, u R2 u']
B2 R b2 [l, u R2 u']
R B2 b2 [l, u R2 u']
R b2 B2 [l, u R2 u']
b' B2 [l, u R' u']
B2 b' [l, u R' u']
r' b' u2 [l, u R' u']
r' u2 b' [l, u R' u']
b' r2 u2 [l, u R' u']
U2 B2 l' [l, u R' u']
U2 l2 B2 [l, u R' u']
B2 U2 l' [l, u R' u']
B2 r2 D2 [l, u R' u']
r2 D2 u2 [l, u R' u']
r2 u2 D2 [l, u R' u']
r D2 B2 [l, u R' u']
r B2 D2 [l, u R' u']
B' b2 D [l, d L2 d']
b2 B' D [l, d L2 d']
b2 D B' [l, d L2 d']
d b D2 [l, d L2 d']
R' U2 d2 [l, d R2 d']
R' d2 U2 [l, d R2 d']
U2 R' d2 [l, d R2 d']
U2 R2 d2 [l, d R' d']
U2 d2 f [l, d R' d']
R2 U2 d2 [l, d R' d']
R2 d2 U2 [l, d R' d']
d2 U2 f [l, d R' d']
d2 r2 f2 [l, d R' d']
d2 f2 U2 [l, d R' d']
r d2 f2 [l, d R' d']
U' d l2 [l, f L2 f']
d U' l2 [l, f L2 f']
U2 B2 [l, f R2 f']
B2 U2 [l, f R2 f']
U' B2 U' [l, f R2 f']
B' U2 B' [l, f R2 f']
r' U2 u2 [l, f R2 f']
r' u2 U2 [l, f R2 f']
b' B2 l [l, f R2 f']
b' l2 B2 [l, f R2 f']
U2 r2 u2 [l, f R2 f']
B2 b' l [l, f R2 f']
B2 r2 f2 [l, f R2 f']
r2 u2 f2 [l, f R2 f']
r2 f2 u2 [l, f R2 f']
U B2 U [l, f R2 f']
B U2 B [l, f R2 f']
r B2 f2 [l, f R2 f']
r f2 B2 [l, f R2 f']
R' U2 B2 [l, f R' f']
R' B2 U2 [l, f R' f']
U2 R' B2 [l, f R' f']
U2 B2 R' [l, f R' f']
B2 R' U2 [l, f R' f']
B2 U2 R' [l, f R' f']
U' B' d [l, b L b']
U' d L' [l, b L b']
B' U' d [l, b L b']
B' d U' [l, b L b']
d L' U' [l, b L b']
d U' L' [l, b L b']
d b' d [l, b L b']
U' d L2 [l, b L2 b']
d U' L2 [l, b L2 b']
d L2 U' [l, b L2 b']
b' R2 d2 [l, b R2 b']
b' d2 f2 [l, b R2 b']
R2 d2 b2 [l, b R2 b']
R2 b2 d2 [l, b R2 b']
d2 f2 b2 [l, b R2 b']
d2 b2 f2 [l, b R2 b']
b2 u2 d2 [l, b R2 b']
b2 d2 u2 [l, b R2 b']
U' r' d [l, b L' b']
B' l d [l, b L' b']
R' b2 d2 [l, b R' b']
d' b2 F [l, b R' b']
d' F b2 [l, b R' b']
b' d' F [l, b R' b']
b' R d' [l, b R' b']
b2 L' d2 [l, b R' b']
R d' b2 [l, b R' b']
R b2 d' [l, b R' b']
U' l b2 [u, L' d L]
R' b l [u, L' d L]
R2 u b [u, L' d L]
b2 l' F [u, L' d L]
b2 u' b' [u, L' d L]
b2 D l' [u, L' d L]
b U' l [u, L' d L]
b u' b [u, L' d L]
U2 R2 B [u, L' f L]
U2 B R2 [u, L' f L]
R2 U2 B [u, L' f L]
R2 B U2 [u, L' f L]
B U2 R2 [u, L' f L]
B R2 U2 [u, L' f L]
d' F2 b [u, L' d2 L]
d' b F2 [u, L' d2 L]
d' r2 R [u, L' f' L]
d' R r2 [u, L' f' L]
R2 U r [u, L' f' L]
R2 r B [u, L' f' L]
U R2 r [u, L' f' L]
U r R2 [u, L' f' L]
r R2 B [u, L' f' L]
r B R2 [u, L' f' L]
B' l2 b [u, R' b R]
B' b l2 [u, R' b R]
r' F' b [u, R' b R]
r' b F' [u, R' b R]
R2 B u2 [u, R' b R]
d2 L2 F [u, R' b R]
d2 F L2 [u, R' b R]
B R2 u2 [u, R' b R]
B u2 b [u, R' b R]
B b u' [u, R' b R]
d l2 L [u, R' b R]
d L l2 [u, R' b R]
b B' l2 [u, R' b R]
b r' F' [u, R' b R]
b d2 F [u, R' b R]
b B u' [u, R' b R]
d' F2 b [u, R' b2 R]
d' b F2 [u, R' b2 R]
B' l2 b2 [u, R' b' R]
r' F' b2 [u, R' b' R]
r' b2 F' [u, R' b' R]
b2 r2 F' [u, R' b' R]
b2 d2 F [u, R' b' R]
b2 B u' [u, R' b' R]
B u2 b2 [u, R' b' R]
B b2 u' [u, R' b' R]
U b2 B [u, F' r F]
U B b2 [u, F' r F]
B U b2 [u, F' r F]
B b U [u, F' r F]
b U B [u, F' r F]
b B U [u, F' r F]
b2 l' B [u, F' r2 F]
b2 B l' [u, F' r2 F]
B b2 l' [u, F' r2 F]
U' R2 l [u, F' d2 F]
U' l R2 [u, F' d2 F]
R2 U' l [u, F' d2 F]
U' b2 B [u, F' r' F]
U' B b2 [u, F' r' F]
b2 D' B [u, F' r' F]
b2 B D' [u, F' r' F]
B U' b2 [u, F' r' F]
B b2 D' [u, F' r' F]
d B2 b [u, F' r' F]
d b B2 [u, F' r' F]
d' b r2 [u, B' d B]
R B b [u, B' d B]
R b B [u, B' d B]
B R b [u, B' d B]
U' R2 l [u, B' l2 B]
U' l R2 [u, B' l2 B]
R2 U' l [u, B' l2 B]
b2 l' B [u, B' d2 B]
b2 B l' [u, B' d2 B]
B b2 l' [u, B' d2 B]
R' r2 u2 [u, l' D2 l]
r2 R' u2 [u, l' D2 l]
B' R2 l2 [u, l' U' l]
B' l2 R2 [u, l' U' l]
r' F' R2 [u, l' U' l]
r' R2 F' [u, l' U' l]
d' F2 R [u, l' U' l]
d' R F2 [u, l' U' l]
R2 B' l2 [u, l' U' l]
R2 r' F' [u, l' U' l]
R2 d2 F [u, l' U' l]
R2 B u [u, l' U' l]
d2 f2 F [u, l' U' l]
d2 F f2 [u, l' U' l]
B R2 u [u, l' U' l]
B u2 R2 [u, l' U' l]
B b u2 [u, l' U' l]
b B u2 [u, l' U' l]
R2 u' b [u, r' U r]
b2 u b' [u, r' U r]
b u b [u, r' U r]
R' r2 D' [u, r' D r]
r2 R' D' [u, r' D r]
r2 D' R' [u, r' D r]
R' B b [u, r' U2 r]
R' b B [u, r' U2 r]
B R' b [u, r' U2 r]
B b U' [u, r' U2 r]
b U' B [u, r' U2 r]
b B U' [u, r' U2 r]
U' b' r2 [u, r' D2 r]
U' r2 b' [u, r' D2 r]
R' r2 D2 [u, r' D2 r]
r' U' b' [u, r' D2 r]
r' b' R' [u, r' D2 r]
b' R' r2 [u, r' D2 r]
b' r2 R' [u, r' D2 r]
r2 R' D2 [u, r' D2 r]
r2 D2 R' [u, r' D2 r]
U2 b2 B [u, r' U' r]
U2 B b2 [u, r' U' r]
b2 l2 B [u, r' U' r]
b2 B l2 [u, r' U' r]
B U2 b2 [u, r' U' r]
B b2 l2 [u, r' U' r]
B b U2 [u, r' U' r]
b U2 B [u, r' U' r]
b B U2 [u, r' U' r]
r' b2 L [u, f' D f]
b2 r2 L [u, f' D f]
b2 L r2 [u, f' D f]
R2 B [u, f' U2 f]
B R2 [u, f' U2 f]
R' B R' [u, f' U2 f]
B' R2 B2 [u, f' U2 f]
B2 R2 B' [u, f' U2 f]
R B R [u, f' U2 f]
B d2 f2 [u, f' U2 f]
B b u [u, f' U2 f]
b u2 B [u, f' U2 f]
b B u [u, f' U2 f]
d' r' f2 [u, f' D2 f]
d' f2 r' [u, f' D2 f]
U' R2 B [u, f' U' f]
U' B R2 [u, f' U' f]
R2 U' B [u, f' U' f]
R2 B U' [u, f' U' f]
B U' R2 [u, f' U' f]
B R2 U' [u, f' U' f]
R' B2 r2 [u, b' D b]
R' r2 u' [u, b' D b]
R' r B2 [u, b' D b]
B2 R' r2 [u, b' D b]
B2 r2 R' [u, b' D b]
r2 R' u' [u, b' D b]
r2 u2 R' [u, b' D b]
r R' B2 [u, b' D b]
r B2 R' [u, b' D b]
B' b2 l2 [u, b' U2 b]
b2 B' l2 [u, b' U2 b]
d r' L2 [u, L d L']
d L2 r' [u, L d L']
r' U f' [u, L d2 L']
r' u r' [u, L d2 L']
B2 u' r' [u, L d2 L']
r2 D' f [u, L d2 L']
r2 u r [u, L d2 L']
r2 f L' [u, L d2 L']
U f' r2 [u, L d2 L']
B r' f' [u, L d2 L']
U' R' B2 [u, L b' L']
U' B2 R' [u, L b' L']
R' U' B2 [u, L b' L']
R' B2 U' [u, L b' L']
B2 U' R' [u, L b' L']
B2 R' U' [u, L b' L']
d b2 l [u, L b' L']
r' U f' [u, R f2 R']
r' u r' [u, R f2 R']
B2 u' r' [u, R f2 R']
r2 D' f [u, R f2 R']
r2 u r [u, R f2 R']
r2 f L' [u, R f2 R']
U f' r2 [u, R f2 R']
B r' f' [u, R f2 R']
B2 b2 L [u, F l F']
b2 B2 L [u, F l F']
b2 L B2 [u, F l F']
R' r2 f [u, F d F']
r2 R' f [u, F d F']
r2 f R' [u, F d F']
R' B' r' [u, F d2 F']
B' R' r' [u, F d2 F']
B' r' R' [u, F d2 F']
d r' b2 [u, F d2 F']
r' u' r' [u, F d' F']
B2 u r' [u, F d' F']
r2 u' r [u, F d' F']
R' r2 [u, B r B']
r2 R' [u, B r B']
B2 U f' [u, B d B']
U f' B2 [u, B d B']
U B2 f' [u, B d B']
R' B' r' [u, B r2 B']
B' R' r' [u, B r2 B']
B' r' R' [u, B r2 B']
d r' b2 [u, B r2 B']
R' r' [u, B r' B']
r' R' [u, B r' B']
R' B2 u [u, B r' B']
R' d2 F2 [u, B r' B']
d' F' R2 [u, B r' B']
d' R2 F' [u, B r' B']
B2 R' u [u, B r' B']
B2 u2 R' [u, B r' B']
r2 D b [u, B r' B']
U r2 b [u, B r' B']
R' r' u2 [u, l U2 l']
R' B2 u' [u, l U2 l']
R' u2 B2 [u, l U2 l']
r' R' u2 [u, l U2 l']
B2 R' u' [u, l U2 l']
B2 d2 L' [u, l U2 l']
B2 R f2 [u, l U2 l']
B2 b L [u, l U2 l']
d2 L' l2 [u, l U2 l']
d2 l2 L' [u, l U2 l']
R B2 f2 [u, l U2 l']
R f2 B2 [u, l U2 l']
d B' L2 [u, l U2 l']
d L2 B' [u, l U2 l']
b B2 L [u, l U2 l']
b L B2 [u, l U2 l']
R2 r2 F' [u, l D' l']
r2 F' R2 [u, l D' l']
r2 R2 F' [u, l D' l']
U' R' r2 [u, r U r']
U' r2 R' [u, r U r']
R' U' r2 [u, r U r']
R' r' U' [u, r U r']
r' U' R' [u, r U r']
r' R' U' [u, r U r']
R2 u' b [u, r D r']
b2 u b' [u, r D r']
b u b [u, r D r']
R' r' U2 [u, r U2 r']
R' U2 r2 [u, r U2 r']
R' r2 f2 [u, r U2 r']
r' R' U2 [u, r U2 r']
r' U2 R' [u, r U2 r']
U2 R' r2 [u, r U2 r']
U2 r2 R' [u, r U2 r']
r2 R' f2 [u, r U2 r']
r2 f2 R' [u, r U2 r']
b2 D B [u, r D2 r']
b2 B D [u, r D2 r']
B b2 D [u, r D2 r']
b2 B [u, r D' r']
B b2 [u, r D' r']
b2 L2 B [u, r D' r']
R' r' u [u, f U f']
R' B2 u2 [u, f U f']
R' u2 r' [u, f U f']
r' R' u [u, f U f']
r' d2 L' [u, f U f']
r' R f2 [u, f U f']
r' b L [u, f U f']
d' F' f2 [u, f U f']
d' f2 F' [u, f U f']
B2 R' u2 [u, f U f']
d2 L' F2 [u, f U f']
d2 F2 L' [u, f U f']
R r' f2 [u, f U f']
R f2 r' [u, f U f']
b r' L [u, f U f']
b L r' [u, f U f']
b' R2 B [u, f D2 f']
b' B R2 [u, f D2 f']
R2 b2 B [u, f D2 f']
R2 B b2 [u, f D2 f']
b2 u2 B [u, f D2 f']
b2 B u [u, f D2 f']
B b' R2 [u, f D2 f']
B R2 b2 [u, f D2 f']
B b2 u [u, f D2 f']
R' U2 B2 [u, b U b']
R' B2 U2 [u, b U b']
U2 R' B2 [u, b U b']
U2 B2 R' [u, b U b']
B2 R' U2 [u, b U b']
B2 U2 R' [u, b U b']
R' B2 U [u, b U2 b']
R' U B2 [u, b U2 b']
B2 R' U [u, b U2 b']
B2 U R' [u, b U2 b']
U R' B2 [u, b U2 b']
U B2 R' [u, b U2 b']
r2 F' b2 [u, b D2 b']
r2 b2 F' [u, b D2 b']
b r2 F' [u, b D2 b']
r' d [r, U' l U]
R' B' u [r, U' l U]
R' u B' [r, U' l U]
B' R' u [r, U' l U]
B' r' b [r, U' l U]
B2 u2 d [r, U' l U]
B2 d u2 [r, U' l U]
r2 d r [r, U' l U]
d2 F2 d' [r, U' l U]
d L2 u' [r, U' l U]
R2 r [r, U' f U]
r R2 [r, U' f U]
b' R2 D2 [r, U' f U]
b' D2 R2 [r, U' f U]
U2 R2 f [r, U' f U]
U2 f2 R2 [r, U' f U]
R2 U2 f [r, U' f U]
R2 b2 D2 [r, U' f U]
b2 D2 u2 [r, U' f U]
b2 u2 D2 [r, U' f U]
r b2 u2 [r, U' f U]
b u2 r [r, U' f U]
b r u2 [r, U' f U]
r' R f [r, U' l2 U]
r' d l' [r, U' l2 U]
d' F' f [r, U' l2 U]
d' f F' [r, U' l2 U]
r2 D' b [r, U' l2 U]
r2 b D' [r, U' l2 U]
R r' f [r, U' l2 U]
R f r' [r, U' l2 U]
U' R2 f [r, U' f2 U]
R' r b [r, U' f2 U]
R2 U' f [r, U' f2 U]
R2 f U' [r, U' f2 U]
r R' b [r, U' f2 U]
r b U' [r, U' f2 U]
r' d' F' [r, U' l' U]
r' d l2 [r, U' l' U]
R2 u r' [r, U' l' U]
b u' r' [r, U' l' U]
r' d2 r2 [r, U' f' U]
U2 R2 f2 [r, U' f' U]
R2 U2 f2 [r, U' f' U]
R2 f2 r [r, U' f' U]
R2 r f [r, U' f' U]
r2 F2 d2 [r, U' f' U]
r2 d2 r' [r, U' f' U]
d2 F2 r2 [r, U' f' U]
b2 L2 D2 [r, U' f' U]
b2 D2 L2 [r, U' f' U]
r R2 f [r, U' f' U]
r b2 L2 [r, U' f' U]
b L2 r [r, U' f' U]
b r L2 [r, U' f' U]
R2 u r [r, D' l D]
R2 r u [r, D' l D]
b2 u' D2 [r, D' l D]
b2 D2 u' [r, D' l D]
r R2 u [r, D' l D]
r b2 u' [r, D' l D]
b u' r [r, D' l D]
b r u' [r, D' l D]
r' [r, D' b D]
B2 u2 [r, D' b D]
U' r2 U [r, D' b D]
B' d' F' [r, D' b D]
B' l2 F [r, D' b D]
d' R' F' [r, D' b D]
d' F' R' [r, D' b D]
b' D2 r2 [r, D' b D]
b' r2 b [r, D' b D]
U2 r2 U2 [r, D' b D]
U2 f2 r2 [r, D' b D]
B2 l2 F2 [r, D' b D]
r2 D2 b [r, D' b D]
r2 f2 U2 [r, D' b D]
d2 F2 d2 [r, D' b D]
b2 r2 b2 [r, D' b D]
U r' F' [r, D' b D]
B r' U' [r, D' b D]
B u2 F [r, D' b D]
b r' b' [r, D' b D]
U' R2 f [r, D' l2 D]
R' r b [r, D' l2 D]
R2 U' f [r, D' l2 D]
R2 f U' [r, D' l2 D]
r R' b [r, D' l2 D]
r b U' [r, D' l2 D]
r' R f [r, D' b2 D]
r' d l' [r, D' b2 D]
d' F' f [r, D' b2 D]
d' f F' [r, D' b2 D]
r2 D' b [r, D' b2 D]
r2 b D' [r, D' b2 D]
R r' f [r, D' b2 D]
R f r' [r, D' b2 D]
r' d r2 [r, D' l' D]
r2 d r' [r, D' l' D]
r' b [r, D' b' D]
b r' [r, D' b' D]
r' d2 L2 [r, D' b' D]
b' r2 b2 [r, D' b' D]
R2 B2 u2 [r, D' b' D]
R2 u2 r' [r, D' b' D]
B2 R2 u2 [r, D' b' D]
B2 u2 b [r, D' b' D]
r2 D2 b2 [r, D' b' D]
r2 b2 r [r, D' b' D]
d2 L2 F2 [r, D' b' D]
d2 F2 L2 [r, D' b' D]
b2 D2 r2 [r, D' b' D]
b2 r2 b' [r, D' b' D]
r b2 r2 [r, D' b' D]
b d2 F2 [r, D' b' D]
b L2 r' [r, D' b' D]
R' r2 b [r, F' l F]
r2 R' b [r, F' l F]
r2 d l [r, F' l F]
r2 b U' [r, F' l F]
R [r, F' d F]
U' R U [r, F' d F]
U' b d' [r, F' d F]
R' u2 f2 [r, F' d F]
B' R B [r, F' d F]
d' F' r [r, F' d F]
d' F d [r, F' d F]
d' r U' [r, F' d F]
b' R b2 [r, F' d F]
U2 R U2 [r, F' d F]
B2 R B2 [r, F' d F]
d2 L d2 [r, F' d F]
U R U' [r, F' d F]
U f b [r, F' d F]
U b f [r, F' d F]
B R B' [r, F' d F]
d B d' [r, F' d F]
b L' d' [r, F' d F]
b u2 R' [r, F' d F]
b L f2 [r, F' d F]
r2 d [r, F' l2 F]
r' d r' [r, F' l2 F]
R2 u [r, F' d2 F]
b u' [r, F' d2 F]
U' l b [r, F' d2 F]
R' u F' [r, F' d2 F]
d' F2 d [r, F' d2 F]
b2 u' b2 [r, F' d2 F]
R f l' [r, F' d2 F]
d l2 d' [r, F' d2 F]
b L2 u' [r, F' d2 F]
r2 d l' [r, F' l' F]
R f r2 [r, F' l' F]
U' b [r, F' d' F]
R d [r, F' d' F]
d B [r, F' d' F]
b L' [r, F' d' F]
R' u2 L2 [r, F' d' F]
d' F d2 [r, F' d' F]
b' R' b2 [r, F' d' F]
R2 u2 L' [r, F' d' F]
R2 f2 L [r, F' d' F]
d2 L d' [r, F' d' F]
b2 D' b' [r, F' d' F]
R f2 L2 [r, F' d' F]
R f [r, B' l B]
U' l2 b [r, B' l B]
R' u2 f' [r, B' l B]
b' D b [r, B' l B]
R2 u l [r, B' l B]
R2 f D' [r, B' l B]
b2 D b' [r, B' l B]
U f2 b [r, B' l B]
U b f2 [r, B' l B]
r D' b [r, B' l B]
r b D' [r, B' l B]
d l' d' [r, B' l B]
b u' l [r, B' l B]
b L f' [r, B' l B]
R' r2 [r, B' u B]
r2 R' [r, B' u B]
R2 u [r, B' l2 B]
b u' [r, B' l2 B]
U' l b [r, B' l2 B]
R' u F' [r, B' l2 B]
d' F2 d [r, B' l2 B]
b2 u' b2 [r, B' l2 B]
R f l' [r, B' l2 B]
d l2 d' [r, B' l2 B]
b L2 u' [r, B' l2 B]
r2 d [r, B' u2 B]
r' d r' [r, B' u2 B]
R2 u l' [r, B' l' B]
U b U' [r, B' l' B]
R f' U' [r, B' l' B]
R f l2 [r, B' l' B]
d l d' [r, B' l' B]
b u' l' [r, B' l' B]
R' u2 r2 [r, B' u' B]
R' r2 u [r, B' u' B]
r2 R' u [r, B' u' B]
r2 d2 L' [r, B' u' B]
r2 b2 L [r, B' u' B]
R f2 r2 [r, B' u' B]
b r2 L [r, B' u' B]
b L r2 [r, B' u' B]
U d B2 [r, u' L u]
d B2 U [r, u' L u]
d U B2 [r, u' L u]
R2 u r2 [r, u' R u]
r2 d' F' [r, u' R u]
r2 d l2 [r, u' R u]
b u' r2 [r, u' R u]
U B d2 [r, u' L2 u]
B d2 U [r, u' L2 u]
B U d2 [r, u' L2 u]
r2 R [r, u' R2 u]
R r2 [r, u' R2 u]
d' F' r' [r, u' R2 u]
d' r' D' [r, u' R2 u]
r d' F' [r, u' R2 u]
r2 [r, u' R' u]
r' b' D2 [r, u' R' u]
r' U2 f2 [r, u' R' u]
b' D2 r [r, u' R' u]
b' r2 D2 [r, u' R' u]
U2 r2 f2 [r, u' R' u]
U2 f2 r [r, u' R' u]
B2 u2 r' [r, u' R' u]
B2 r2 u2 [r, u' R' u]
U r2 D' [r, u' R' u]
B r2 F' [r, u' R' u]
r B2 u2 [r, u' R' u]
b r2 b2 [r, u' R' u]
U' l' b [r, d' R d]
B' r b [r, d' R d]
r' d r [r, d' R d]
R2 u' B' [r, d' R d]
R2 u l2 [r, d' R d]
B2 d B [r, d' R d]
r2 d r2 [r, d' R d]
R f l [r, d' R d]
b u' l2 [r, d' R d]
b u B' [r, d' R d]
d b d2 [r, d' L2 d]
R' [r, d' R2 d]
U' R' U [r, d' R2 d]
B' R' B [r, d' R2 d]
b' D' b [r, d' R2 d]
U2 R' U2 [r, d' R2 d]
B2 R' B2 [r, d' R2 d]
b2 L' b2 [r, d' R2 d]
U R' U' [r, d' R2 d]
R f2 u2 [r, d' R2 d]
B R' B' [r, d' R2 d]
B r b [r, d' R2 d]
r D b [r, d' R2 d]
b U' b' [r, d' R2 d]
b u2 R [r, d' R2 d]
b L u2 [r, d' R2 d]
R2 [r, d' R' d]
b u2 [r, d' R' d]
U' R2 U [r, d' R' d]
B' R2 B [r, d' R' d]
b' R2 b2 [r, d' R' d]
U2 R2 U2 [r, d' R' d]
U2 f b [r, d' R' d]
U2 b f [r, d' R' d]
B2 R2 B2 [r, d' R' d]
d2 f2 d2 [r, d' R' d]
b2 u2 b2 [r, d' R' d]
U R2 U' [r, d' R' d]
B R2 B' [r, d' R' d]
r f' b [r, d' R' d]
r b f' [r, d' R' d]
b L2 f2 [r, d' R' d]
b L2 u2 [r, d' R' d]
d' f' b [r, f' L f]
d' b f' [r, f' L f]
R f r [r, f' R f]
r [r, f' R2 f]
b' D2 [r, f' R2 f]
U2 f2 [r, f' R2 f]
U' l2 D [r, f' R2 f]
R' b' D' [r, f' R2 f]
B' r2 B [r, f' R2 f]
b' l2 f2 [r, f' R2 f]
U2 l2 D2 [r, f' R2 f]
R2 b' f [r, f' R2 f]
R2 f b' [r, f' R2 f]
B2 u2 r2 [r, f' R2 f]
B2 r2 B2 [r, f' R2 f]
r2 u2 B2 [r, f' R2 f]
d2 r2 d2 [r, f' R2 f]
b2 D2 b2 [r, f' R2 f]
U f2 D [r, f' R2 f]
U r B' [r, f' R2 f]
B r D' [r, f' R2 f]
d r2 d' [r, f' R2 f]
b r b2 [r, f' R2 f]
d' f' U [r, f' L' f]
R' r [r, f' R' f]
r R' [r, f' R' f]
U' b' D2 [r, f' R' f]
R' U2 f2 [r, f' R' f]
b' R' D2 [r, f' R' f]
b' D2 R' [r, f' R' f]
U2 R' f2 [r, f' R' f]
U2 f2 R' [r, f' R' f]
r' d l [r, b' R b]
r' R2 [r, b' R2 b]
R2 r' [r, b' R2 b]
R' B u [r, b' R2 b]
r' d2 f2 [r, b' R2 b]
d' F' R [r, b' R2 b]
d' R F' [r, b' R2 b]
R2 d2 F2 [r, b' R2 b]
B2 u2 R2 [r, b' R2 b]
B2 b u2 [r, b' R2 b]
r2 f' b [r, b' R2 b]
r2 b f' [r, b' R2 b]
d2 F2 f2 [r, b' R2 b]
d2 f2 F2 [r, b' R2 b]
B R' u [r, b' R2 b]
b B2 u2 [r, b' R2 b]
b u2 r' [r, b' R2 b]
r' R [r, b' R' b]
d' F' [r, b' R' b]
R r' [r, b' R' b]
R' d' u [r, b' R' b]
R' u d' [r, b' R' b]
B2 u2 R [r, b' R' b]
B2 R u2 [r, b' R' b]
R d' F2 [r, b' R' b]
R B2 u2 [r, b' R' b]
B2 d' U [r, U l U']
B2 U d' [r, U l U']
U B2 d' [r, U l U']
d' f' b2 [r, U l2 U']
d' b2 f' [r, U l2 U']
b' d' f' [r, U l2 U']
d' f2 U [r, D f D']
d' U f' [r, D f D']
U d' f' [r, D f D']
d' f' b2 [r, D f2 D']
d' b2 f' [r, D f2 D']
b' d' f' [r, D f2 D']
d' U [r, D f' D']
U d' [r, D f' D']
U b2 B [r, F u F']
U B b2 [r, F u F']
B U b2 [r, F u F']
B b U [r, F u F']
b U B [r, F u F']
b B U [r, F u F']
d' r2 f' [r, F u' F']
R2 U B [r, F u' F']
R2 B U [r, F u' F']
U R2 B [r, F u' F']
U B R2 [r, F u' F']
B R2 U [r, F u' F']
B U R2 [r, F u' F']
U b' B [r, B l B']
U B b' [r, B l B']
B U b' [r, B l B']
d' R2 b' [r, B d' B']
r2 D F [r, B d' B']
r2 F D [r, B d' B']
U r2 F [r, B d' B']
U B r2 [r, B d' B']
B r2 D [r, B d' B']
B U r2 [r, B d' B']
R2 u r2 [r, u L u']
r2 d' F' [r, u L u']
r2 d l2 [r, u L u']
b u' r2 [r, u L u']
d' U r [r, u R u']
d' r B [r, u R u']
U d' r [r, u R u']
U R B [r, u R u']
U B R [r, u R u']
R U B [r, u R u']
R B U [r, u R u']
B U R [r, u R u']
B R U [r, u R u']
U' b r2 [r, u L2 u']
R' r2 b2 [r, u L2 u']
r2 R' b2 [r, u L2 u']
r2 d2 L [r, u L2 u']
r2 b2 L' [r, u L2 u']
r2 R d2 [r, u L2 u']
R r2 d2 [r, u L2 u']
R d r2 [r, u L2 u']
d B r2 [r, u L2 u']
b L' r2 [r, u L2 u']
b r2 L' [r, u L2 u']
U B [r, u R2 u']
B U [r, u R2 u']
U' B U2 [r, u R2 u']
B' U B2 [r, u R2 u']
U2 B U' [r, u R2 u']
B2 U B' [r, u R2 u']
r2 d2 [r, u L' u']
r' d2 r' [r, u L' u']
R2 r2 f [r, u L' u']
R2 f2 r2 [r, u L' u']
r2 R2 f [r, u L' u']
r2 b2 L2 [r, u L' u']
d2 F2 r' [r, u L' u']
d2 r2 F2 [r, u L' u']
r d2 F2 [r, u L' u']
b L2 r2 [r, u L' u']
b r2 L2 [r, u L' u']
U' l' b [r, d L d']
B' r b [r, d L d']
r' d r [r, d L d']
R2 u' B' [r, d L d']
R2 u l2 [r, d L d']
B2 d B [r, d L d']
r2 d r2 [r, d L d']
R f l [r, d L d']
b u' l2 [r, d L d']
b u B' [r, d L d']
R' u2 [r, d L2 d']
R f2 [r, d L2 d']
b L [r, d L2 d']
U' b L2 [r, d L2 d']
R2 u2 L [r, d L2 d']
R2 f2 L' [r, d L2 d']
d2 L' d2 [r, d L2 d']
b2 L b2 [r, d L2 d']
U f' b [r, d L2 d']
U b f' [r, d L2 d']
R d L2 [r, d L2 d']
d L2 B [r, d L2 d']
d B L2 [r, d L2 d']
b [r, d L' d']
R2 u2 [r, d L' d']
U' b L [r, d L' d']
R' u2 L' [r, d L' d']
R' b U [r, d L' d']
r' b r [r, d L' d']
U2 l2 b2 [r, d L' d']
U2 b2 U2 [r, d L' d']
R2 f2 L2 [r, d L' d']
r2 b2 r2 [r, d L' d']
d2 L2 d2 [r, d L' d']
b2 D2 r' [r, d L' d']
b2 l2 U2 [r, d L' d']
b2 L2 b' [r, d L' d']
U b2 U' [r, d L' d']
R f2 L' [r, d L' d']
R d L [r, d L' d']
r D2 b2 [r, d L' d']
r b2 r' [r, d L' d']
d L B [r, d L' d']
d B L [r, d L' d']
R f r [r, f L f']
B' d' U [r, f R f']
B' U d' [r, f R f']
r' U F [r, f R f']
r' F U [r, f R f']
d' R' U [r, f R f']
d' f' b' [r, f R f']
d' b' f' [r, f R f']
d' U R' [r, f R f']
U B' d' [r, f R f']
U r' U [r, f R f']
U d' R' [r, f R f']
U B r' [r, f R f']
B r' F [r, f R f']
B U r' [r, f R f']
b2 D2 [r, f L2 f']
r b2 [r, f L2 f']
b r [r, f L2 f']
U' b2 D' [r, f L2 f']
r' b r2 [r, f L2 f']
b' D2 b2 [r, f L2 f']
U2 f2 b2 [r, f L2 f']
U2 b2 f2 [r, f L2 f']
R2 u2 r [r, f L2 f']
R2 r u2 [r, f L2 f']
R2 f b [r, f L2 f']
R2 b f [r, f L2 f']
r2 b2 r' [r, f L2 f']
b2 l2 f2 [r, f L2 f']
b2 L2 D2 [r, f L2 f']
r R2 u2 [r, f L2 f']
b U2 f2 [r, f L2 f']
b L2 r [r, f L2 f']
d' R2 U [r, f R2 f']
d' U R2 [r, f R2 f']
U d' R2 [r, f R2 f']
U' b r [r, f L' f']
R' b2 D2 [r, f L' f']
R' r b2 [r, f L' f']
b2 L' D2 [r, f L' f']
b2 D2 L' [r, f L' f']
R r d [r, f L' f']
R d r [r, f L' f']
r R' b2 [r, f L' f']
r b2 L' [r, f L' f']
r R d [r, f L' f']
r d B [r, f L' f']
d r2 B [r, f L' f']
d B r [r, f L' f']
b L' r [r, f L' f']
b r L' [r, f L' f']
d' f' U [r, f R' f']
r' d l [r, b L b']
r' d2 [r, b L2 b']
d2 F2 [r, b L2 b']
B' d2 F' [r, b L2 b']
r' R2 f2 [r, b L2 b']
r' b L2 [r, b L2 b']
R2 r' f2 [r, b L2 b']
R2 f2 r' [r, b L2 b']
B2 u2 d2 [r, b L2 b']
B2 d2 u2 [r, b L2 b']
r2 d2 r [r, b L2 b']
r2 f b [r, b L2 b']
r2 b f [r, b L2 b']
d2 l2 u2 [r, b L2 b']
b r' L2 [r, b L2 b']
b L2 r' [r, b L2 b']
d' r2 D [r, b R2 b']
d' U r2 [r, b R2 b']
U d' r2 [r, b R2 b']
R' r' u [r, b L' b']
R' B2 u2 [r, b L' b']
R' u2 r' [r, b L' b']
r' R' u [r, b L' b']
r' d2 L' [r, b L' b']
r' R f2 [r, b L' b']
r' b L [r, b L' b']
d' F' f2 [r, b L' b']
d' f2 F' [r, b L' b']
B2 R' u2 [r, b L' b']
d2 L' F2 [r, b L' b']
d2 F2 L' [r, b L' b']
R r' f2 [r, b L' b']
R f2 r' [r, b L' b']
b r' L [r, b L' b']
b L r' [r, b L' b']
B' r' d [d, L' u L]
B' d r' [d, L' u L]
r2 d f [d, L' u L]
d L' r' [d, L' u L]
d r' L' [d, L' u L]
B' d' b' [d, L' b L]
B' b' d' [d, L' b L]
r' b' F [d, L' b L]
r' F b' [d, L' b L]
d' R' b' [d, L' b L]
d' b2 R' [d, L' b L]
b' B' d' [d, L' b L]
b' d' R' [d, L' b L]
b' r2 F [d, L' b L]
b' B r2 [d, L' b L]
r2 D2 F [d, L' b L]
r2 F D2 [d, L' b L]
U r' b' [d, L' b L]
B b' r2 [d, L' b L]
B r2 D2 [d, L' b L]
d' b' f2 [d, L' b2 L]
d' f2 b' [d, L' b2 L]
B' d' [d, L' b' L]
r' F [d, L' b' L]
d' R' [d, L' b' L]
U r' [d, L' b' L]
B' l2 F2 [d, L' b' L]
B2 l2 F' [d, L' b' L]
B2 u2 F [d, L' b' L]
r2 D r [d, L' b' L]
d2 F' d [d, L' b' L]
B u2 F2 [d, L' b' L]
r B r2 [d, L' b' L]
d L' d2 [d, L' b' L]
B2 r' F [d, R' u R]
B2 d' b' [d, R' u R]
B2 U r' [d, R' u R]
U B2 r' [d, R' u R]
B' r2 d [d, R' f R]
B' d r2 [d, R' f R]
r2 F d2 [d, R' f R]
B r2 d2 [d, R' f R]
r B' d [d, R' f R]
r d L' [d, R' f R]
d L' r2 [d, R' f R]
d r2 L' [d, R' f R]
d' b' f2 [d, R' u2 R]
d' f2 b' [d, R' u2 R]
B' r' d' [d, R' u' R]
r' d' b' [d, R' u' R]
U' d2 l' [d, R' f' R]
B' U2 d [d, R' f' R]
B' d U2 [d, R' f' R]
U2 B' d [d, R' f' R]
U2 d L' [d, R' f' R]
d2 U' l' [d, R' f' R]
d L' U2 [d, R' f' R]
d U2 L' [d, R' f' R]
U' B' l' [d, F' l F]
U' l2 B' [d, F' l F]
B' U' l' [d, F' l F]
B' b' D [d, F' l F]
B' r2 D' [d, F' l F]
B' U f2 [d, F' l F]
b' B' D [d, F' l F]
b' D B' [d, F' l F]
U B' f2 [d, F' l F]
U f2 B' [d, F' l F]
r D' B' [d, F' l F]
r B' D' [d, F' l F]
d b' l' [d, F' l F]
B' r' [d, F' l2 F]
U' l' r2 [d, F' l2 F]
U' r2 l' [d, F' l2 F]
r' U' l' [d, F' l2 F]
r' d b' [d, F' l2 F]
B2 r' B [d, F' l2 F]
r2 D' l [d, F' l2 F]
r B' r [d, F' l2 F]
U' B' [d, F' l' F]
B' U' [d, F' l' F]
d b' [d, F' l' F]
U2 B' U [d, F' l' F]
B2 U' B [d, F' l' F]
U B' U2 [d, F' l' F]
B U' B2 [d, F' l' F]
B' r' u [d, B' u B]
B' U f' [d, B' u B]
U B' f' [d, B' u B]
U f' B' [d, B' u B]
d L2 b' [d, B' u B]
B' r' [d, B' u2 B]
U' l' r2 [d, B' u2 B]
U' r2 l' [d, B' u2 B]
r' U' l' [d, B' u2 B]
r' d b' [d, B' u2 B]
B2 r' B [d, B' u2 B]
r2 D' l [d, B' u2 B]
r B' r [d, B' u2 B]
B' r' u' [d, B' u' B]
B' d2 U [d, B' r' B]
B' U d2 [d, B' r' B]
d' U2 f' [d, B' r' B]
U2 d' f' [d, B' r' B]
d2 F' U [d, B' r' B]
d2 U F' [d, B' r' B]
U B' d2 [d, B' r' B]
U d2 F' [d, B' r' B]
d' r d2 [d, l' U l]
d2 L U [d, l' U l]
d2 U L [d, l' U l]
U d2 L [d, l' U l]
U R d2 [d, l' U l]
R d2 U [d, l' U l]
R U d2 [d, l' U l]
U' l' B' [d, l' D l]
B' r' u2 [d, l' D l]
B' r B' [d, l' D l]
B2 d b' [d, l' D l]
d2 L [d, l' U2 l]
R d2 [d, l' U2 l]
U' b d [d, l' U2 l]
d' F d' [d, l' U2 l]
d B' l2 [d, l' U2 l]
d l2 F' [d, l' U2 l]
d B d [d, l' U2 l]
b L' d [d, l' U2 l]
b d2 L' [d, l' U2 l]
R' B' b' [d, l' D2 l]
R' b' B' [d, l' D2 l]
B' R' b' [d, l' D2 l]
B' b' D' [d, l' D2 l]
B' r2 D [d, l' D2 l]
B' U r2 [d, l' D2 l]
b' D' B' [d, l' D2 l]
b' B' D' [d, l' D2 l]
b' d b [d, l' D2 l]
U B' r2 [d, l' D2 l]
B r B' [d, l' D2 l]
r B' D [d, l' D2 l]
r D B' [d, l' D2 l]
B' r2 [d, l' D' l]
r B' [d, l' D' l]
U' l' r [d, l' D' l]
U' r l' [d, l' D' l]
B' b' D2 [d, l' D' l]
B' U2 f2 [d, l' D' l]
b' B' D2 [d, l' D' l]
b' D2 B' [d, l' D' l]
U2 B' f2 [d, l' D' l]
U2 f2 B' [d, l' D' l]
B2 r2 B [d, l' D' l]
r2 F' l2 [d, l' D' l]
r2 u2 B [d, l' D' l]
r2 F d [d, l' D' l]
U r B2 [d, l' D' l]
B r2 d [d, l' D' l]
U' R [d, r' U r]
R U' [d, r' U r]
R' U' R2 [d, r' U r]
d' r U2 [d, r' U r]
U2 R U [d, r' U r]
R2 U' R' [d, r' U r]
U R U2 [d, r' U r]
B' r' d2 [d, r' D r]
r2 d' f [d, r' D r]
U2 R [d, r' U2 r]
R U2 [d, r' U2 r]
U' R U' [d, r' U2 r]
R' U2 R2 [d, r' U2 r]
d' r U [d, r' U2 r]
b' l2 R [d, r' U2 r]
b' R l2 [d, r' U2 r]
R2 U2 R' [d, r' U2 r]
U R U [d, r' U2 r]
R b2 l2 [d, r' U2 r]
r f2 R [d, r' U2 r]
r d' f [d, r' D2 r]
R b u [d, r' U' r]
B' b' d2 [d, r' D' r]
B' d2 b2 [d, r' D' r]
b' B' d2 [d, r' D' r]
b' d2 F' [d, r' D' r]
d2 F' b2 [d, r' D' r]
d2 b2 F' [d, r' D' r]
d' F [d, f' U f]
R d' [d, f' U f]
U' b d2 [d, f' U f]
R' d2 R2 [d, f' U f]
r' F2 R [d, f' U f]
r' R F2 [d, f' U f]
R2 d2 R' [d, f' U f]
B2 l2 R [d, f' U f]
B2 R l2 [d, f' U f]
d2 L' f2 [d, f' U f]
d2 f2 R' [d, f' U f]
d2 L d [d, f' U f]
R r' F2 [d, f' U f]
R B2 l2 [d, f' U f]
d B d2 [d, f' U f]
b L' d2 [d, f' U f]
U' d' F [d, f' U2 f]
U' R d' [d, f' U2 f]
d' U' F [d, f' U2 f]
d' F U' [d, f' U2 f]
R U' d' [d, f' U2 f]
R d' U' [d, f' U2 f]
B' b' d [d, f' D2 f]
B' b2 L2 [d, f' D2 f]
B' d b2 [d, f' D2 f]
b' B' d [d, f' D2 f]
b' d L' [d, f' D2 f]
b2 B' L2 [d, f' D2 f]
b2 L2 B' [d, f' D2 f]
d L' b2 [d, f' D2 f]
d b L2 [d, f' D' f]
U' b U2 [d, b' U b]
R' U2 b2 [d, b' U b]
R' b2 l2 [d, b' U b]
U2 R' b2 [d, b' U b]
U2 b2 L' [d, b' U b]
U2 R d [d, b' U b]
U2 d B [d, b' U b]
b2 L' l2 [d, b' U b]
b2 l2 L' [d, b' U b]
R U2 d [d, b' U b]
R d U2 [d, b' U b]
d U2 B [d, b' U b]
d B U2 [d, b' U b]
b L' U2 [d, b' U b]
b U2 L' [d, b' U b]
d' b' R' [d, b' D b]
U' b U [d, b' U2 b]
R' U b2 [d, b' U2 b]
d' r d [d, b' U2 b]
U R' b2 [d, b' U2 b]
U b2 L' [d, b' U2 b]
U R d [d, b' U2 b]
U d B [d, b' U2 b]
R U d [d, b' U2 b]
R d U [d, b' U2 b]
d U B [d, b' U2 b]
d B U [d, b' U2 b]
b L' U [d, b' U2 b]
b U L' [d, b' U2 b]
r2 F [d, b' D2 b]
B r2 [d, b' D2 b]
R' b' r [d, b' D2 b]
B' r2 d' [d, b' D2 b]
r' U r' [d, b' D2 b]
b' D' r [d, b' D2 b]
r B' d' [d, b' D2 b]
r d' R' [d, b' D2 b]
r D r [d, b' D2 b]
R b d [d, b' U' b]
b d r [d, b' U' b]
d' b' f [d, b' D' b]
d' f b' [d, b' D' b]
r2 D' F [d, b' D' b]
r2 F D' [d, b' D' b]
B r2 D' [d, b' D' b]
d l2 r [d, L u L']
d r l2 [d, L u L']
d' U F [d, L f L']
d' F U [d, L f L']
d' r d' [d, L f L']
U d' F [d, L f L']
U R d' [d, L f L']
R d' U [d, L f L']
R U d' [d, L f L']
U' R2 b [d, L u2 L']
R2 U' b [d, L u2 L']
R2 d r [d, L u2 L']
R2 b L' [d, L u2 L']
d' F b [d, L f2 L']
d' b F [d, L f2 L']
b2 d' l' [d, L f2 L']
R d' b [d, L f2 L']
R b d' [d, L f2 L']
d r B [d, L u' L']
U' R' b [d, R b R']
U' R d [d, R b R']
U' d B [d, R b R']
U' b U' [d, R b R']
R' U' b [d, R b R']
R' b L' [d, R b R']
R U' d [d, R b R']
R d U' [d, R b R']
d U' B [d, R b R']
d B U' [d, R b R']
d l r [d, R b R']
d r l [d, R b R']
b L' U' [d, R b R']
b U' L' [d, R b R']
d' F b [d, R u2 R']
d' b F [d, R u2 R']
b2 d' l' [d, R u2 R']
R d' b [d, R u2 R']
R b d' [d, R u2 R']
U' R2 b [d, R b2 R']
R2 U' b [d, R b2 R']
R2 d r [d, R b2 R']
R2 b L' [d, R b2 R']
U' R' b2 [d, R b' R']
U' b2 L' [d, R b' R']
R' U' b2 [d, R b' R']
R' b2 D' [d, R b' R']
b2 L' D' [d, R b' R']
b2 D' L' [d, R b' R']
d B2 r [d, R b' R']
R [d, F r F']
U' R U [d, F r F']
U' b d' [d, F r F']
R' u2 f2 [d, F r F']
B' R B [d, F r F']
d' F' r [d, F r F']
d' F d [d, F r F']
d' r U' [d, F r F']
b' R b2 [d, F r F']
U2 R U2 [d, F r F']
B2 R B2 [d, F r F']
d2 L d2 [d, F r F']
U R U' [d, F r F']
U f b [d, F r F']
U b f [d, F r F']
B R B' [d, F r F']
d B d' [d, F r F']
b L' d' [d, F r F']
b u2 R' [d, F r F']
b L f2 [d, F r F']
U' R l [d, F r2 F']
U' l R [d, F r2 F']
d' F2 r [d, F r2 F']
R U' l [d, F r2 F']
R b u' [d, F r2 F']
b2 d l' [d, F u' F']
R b d2 [d, F u' F']
R r [d, F r' F']
r R [d, F r' F']
d' F' r2 [d, F r' F']
d' r2 B' [d, F r' F']
b' D2 R [d, F r' F']
b' R D2 [d, F r' F']
U2 f2 R [d, F r' F']
R2 U f [d, F r' F']
U R2 f [d, F r' F']
R b2 D2 [d, F r' F']
U2 d2 L [d, B l B']
U2 R d2 [d, B l B']
d2 U2 L [d, B l B']
d2 L U2 [d, B l B']
R U2 d2 [d, B l B']
R d2 U2 [d, B l B']
R b [d, B u B']
b' R b' [d, B u B']
R2 b R' [d, B u B']
b2 D f' [d, B u B']
U b2 f [d, B u B']
U f b2 [d, B u B']
b d' r [d, B u B']
b U f [d, B u B']
U' R l [d, B u2 B']
U' l R [d, B u2 B']
d' F2 r [d, B u2 B']
R U' l [d, B u2 B']
R b u' [d, B u2 B']
R' d2 b2 [d, B l' B']
R' b2 d [d, B l' B']
b' d2 L [d, B l' B']
b' R d2 [d, B l' B']
d2 b2 L [d, B l' B']
b2 L' d [d, B l' B']
b2 d2 L' [d, B l' B']
R b2 d2 [d, B l' B']
R2 d' r [d, B u' B']
U f R [d, B u' B']
R b' R [d, B u' B']
R b u2 [d, B u' B']
U' l' B' [d, l U l']
B' r' u2 [d, l U l']
B' r B' [d, l U l']
B2 d b' [d, l U l']
B' U [d, l U2 l']
U B' [d, l U2 l']
U' B' U2 [d, l U2 l']
U2 B' U' [d, l U2 l']
B2 U B [d, l U2 l']
B U B2 [d, l U2 l']
d b' U2 [d, l U2 l']
d2 r2 L [d, l D2 l']
d2 L r2 [d, l D2 l']
R d2 r2 [d, l D2 l']
R r d2 [d, l D2 l']
r d2 L [d, l D2 l']
r R d2 [d, l D2 l']
B' [d, l U' l']
U' B' U [d, l U' l']
U' l' r' [d, l U' l']
U' r' l' [d, l U' l']
R' B' R [d, l U' l']
r' F' l2 [d, l U' l']
r' u2 B [d, l U' l']
r' F d [d, l U' l']
d' R' d [d, l U' l']
U2 B' U2 [d, l U' l']
R2 B' R2 [d, l U' l']
d2 F' d2 [d, l U' l']
U B' U' [d, l U' l']
U r' d [d, l U' l']
R B' R' [d, l U' l']
B u2 l2 [d, l U' l']
r B' r2 [d, l U' l']
d L' d' [d, l U' l']
d b' U [d, l U' l']
d L b' [d, l U' l']
B' r' d2 [d, r U r']
r2 d' f [d, r U r']
U' l2 R [d, r D r']
U' R l2 [d, r D r']
d' r f [d, r D r']
b' R D [d, r D r']
b' D R [d, r D r']
U f2 R [d, r D r']
U R f [d, r D r']
R U' l2 [d, r D r']
R b2 D [d, r D r']
R U f [d, r D r']
R r D' [d, r D r']
r D' R [d, r D r']
r R D' [d, r D r']
U' B' d2 [d, r U2 r']
U' d2 F' [d, r U2 r']
B' U' d2 [d, r U2 r']
B' d2 U' [d, r U2 r']
d2 U' F' [d, r U2 r']
d2 F' U' [d, r U2 r']
d b' d2 [d, r U2 r']
b' R [d, r D2 r']
R b2 [d, r D2 r']
U' b' R2 [d, r D2 r']
R' b2 d' [d, r D2 r']
U2 l2 R [d, r D2 r']
U2 R l2 [d, r D2 r']
R2 b2 R' [d, r D2 r']
b2 L' d' [d, r D2 r']
b2 u2 R' [d, r D2 r']
b2 L f2 [d, r D2 r']
U b' f [d, r D2 r']
U f b' [d, r D2 r']
R U2 l2 [d, r D2 r']
R r D2 [d, r D2 r']
r D2 R [d, r D2 r']
r R D2 [d, r D2 r']
B' U2 d2 [d, r U' r']
B' d2 U2 [d, r U' r']
U2 B' d2 [d, r U' r']
U2 d2 F' [d, r U' r']
d2 F' U2 [d, r U' r']
d2 U2 F' [d, r U' r']
R b u [d, r D' r']
R' b2 d2 [d, f D f']
d' b2 F [d, f D f']
d' F b2 [d, f D f']
b' d' F [d, f D f']
b' R d' [d, f D f']
b2 L' d2 [d, f D f']
R d' b2 [d, f D f']
R b2 d' [d, f D f']
B' d [d, f U2 f']
d L' [d, f U2 f']
B' R2 f2 [d, f U2 f']
B' b L2 [d, f U2 f']
r' F d2 [d, f U2 f']
d' R' d2 [d, f U2 f']
R2 B' f2 [d, f U2 f']
R2 f2 B' [d, f U2 f']
B2 d2 B [d, f U2 f']
d2 F' d' [d, f U2 f']
d2 l2 B [d, f U2 f']
d2 F l2 [d, f U2 f']
U r' d2 [d, f U2 f']
B d2 B2 [d, f U2 f']
b B' L2 [d, f U2 f']
b L2 B' [d, f U2 f']
d' r' F2 [d, f D2 f']
U' B' d [d, f U' f']
U' d L' [d, f U' f']
B' U' d [d, f U' f']
B' d U' [d, f U' f']
d L' U' [d, f U' f']
d U' L' [d, f U' f']
d b' d [d, f U' f']
d' b' R' [d, b U b']
U' b r [d, b D b']
R' b2 D2 [d, b D b']
R' r b2 [d, b D b']
b2 L' D2 [d, b D b']
b2 D2 L' [d, b D b']
R r d [d, b D b']
R d r [d, b D b']
r R' b2 [d, b D b']
r b2 L' [d, b D b']
r R d [d, b D b']
r d B [d, b D b']
d r2 B [d, b D b']
d B r [d, b D b']
b L' r [d, b D b']
b r L' [d, b D b']
B' d' U2 [d, b U2 b']
B' U2 d' [d, b U2 b']
r' U2 F [d, b U2 b']
r' F U2 [d, b U2 b']
d' R' U2 [d, b U2 b']
d' U2 R' [d, b U2 b']
U2 B' d' [d, b U2 b']
U2 d' R' [d, b U2 b']
U2 r2 F [d, b U2 b']
U2 B r2 [d, b U2 b']
r2 f2 F [d, b U2 b']
r2 F f2 [d, b U2 b']
U r' U2 [d, b U2 b']
B U2 r2 [d, b U2 b']
B r2 f2 [d, b U2 b']
R' b2 D [d, b D2 b']
b2 L' D [d, b D2 b']
b2 D L' [d, b D2 b']
d l' r [d, b D2 b']
d r l' [d, b D2 b']
B' d' U [d, b U' b']
B' U d' [d, b U' b']
r' U F [d, b U' b']
r' F U [d, b U' b']
d' R' U [d, b U' b']
d' f' b' [d, b U' b']
d' b' f' [d, b U' b']
d' U R' [d, b U' b']
U B' d' [d, b U' b']
U r' U [d, b U' b']
U d' R' [d, b U' b']
U B r' [d, b U' b']
B r' F [d, b U' b']
B U r' [d, b U' b']
R b d [d, b D' b']
b d r [d, b D' b']
d' U F [f, L' d L]
d' F U [f, L' d L]
d' r d' [f, L' d L]
U d' F [f, L' d L]
U R d' [f, L' d L]
R d' U [f, L' d L]
R U d' [f, L' d L]
d l' L2 [f, L' b L]
d L2 l' [f, L' b L]
d' b r [f, L' d2 L]
U b2 d' [f, L' d2 L]
b d' U [f, L' d2 L]
b U d' [f, L' d2 L]
r2 D' u [f, L' b2 L]
r2 u D' [f, L' b2 L]
d' r [f, L' d' L]
U R [f, L' d' L]
R U [f, L' d' L]
U' R U2 [f, L' d' L]
R' U R2 [f, L' d' L]
U2 R U' [f, L' d' L]
R2 U R' [f, L' d' L]
r' U u [f, U' b U]
r' u U [f, U' b U]
B2 u' U [f, U' b U]
B2 U u' [f, U' b U]
U B2 u' [f, U' b U]
B r' u [f, U' b U]
B' l' R [f, U' l2 U]
B' R l' [f, U' l2 U]
d' F2 l [f, U' l2 U]
R B' l' [f, U' l2 U]
R f d' [f, U' l2 U]
d l' d2 [f, U' l2 U]
d' b2 r [f, R' b R]
b' d' r [f, R' b R]
U b' d' [f, R' b R]
r2 D' u [f, R' u2 R]
r2 u D' [f, R' u2 R]
d' b r [f, R' b2 R]
U b2 d' [f, R' b2 R]
b d' U [f, R' b2 R]
b U d' [f, R' b2 R]
U b d' [f, R' b' R]
R f' d' [f, R' b' R]
d' f2 U [f, D' r D]
d' U f' [f, D' r D]
U d' f' [f, D' r D]
b2 d' D [f, D' b D]
b2 D d' [f, D' b D]
B' l' R [f, D' b2 D]
B' R l' [f, D' b2 D]
d' F2 l [f, D' b2 D]
R B' l' [f, D' b2 D]
R f d' [f, D' b2 D]
d l' d2 [f, D' b2 D]
U2 B d2 [f, l' B l]
B U2 d2 [f, l' B l]
B d2 U2 [f, l' B l]
U' d' l2 [f, l' F2 l]
U' l2 d' [f, l' F2 l]
d' U' l2 [f, l' F2 l]
d' b2 D [f, l' F2 l]
d' U f [f, l' F2 l]
b' d' D [f, l' F2 l]
b' D d' [f, l' F2 l]
U d' f [f, l' F2 l]
U f2 d' [f, l' F2 l]
r D' d' [f, l' F2 l]
r d' D' [f, l' F2 l]
U2 R2 f' [f, l' B2 l]
U2 b2 L2 [f, l' B2 l]
R2 U2 f' [f, l' B2 l]
R2 f2 U2 [f, l' B2 l]
R2 r f2 [f, l' B2 l]
d2 l' r [f, l' B2 l]
d2 r l' [f, l' B2 l]
b2 L2 l2 [f, l' B2 l]
b2 l2 L2 [f, l' B2 l]
r R2 f2 [f, l' B2 l]
b L2 U2 [f, l' B2 l]
b U2 L2 [f, l' B2 l]
d' r' D2 [f, l' F' l]
r2 D' R [f, l' F' l]
r2 R D' [f, l' F' l]
R r2 D' [f, l' F' l]
U2 R2 [f, u' B u]
R2 U2 [f, u' B u]
U' R2 U' [f, u' B u]
R' U2 R' [f, u' B u]
b' R2 l2 [f, u' B u]
b' l2 R2 [f, u' B u]
U2 b2 u2 [f, u' B u]
R2 b2 l2 [f, u' B u]
R2 r f' [f, u' B u]
b2 l2 u2 [f, u' B u]
b2 u2 l2 [f, u' B u]
U R2 U [f, u' B u]
R U2 R [f, u' B u]
r R2 f' [f, u' B u]
r f2 R2 [f, u' B u]
b U2 u2 [f, u' B u]
b u2 U2 [f, u' B u]
B' U2 R2 [f, u' B2 u]
B' R2 U2 [f, u' B2 u]
U2 B' R2 [f, u' B2 u]
U2 R2 B' [f, u' B2 u]
R2 B' U2 [f, u' B2 u]
R2 U2 B' [f, u' B2 u]
d' U f2 [f, u' F' u]
U d' f2 [f, u' F' u]
B' R2 r2 [f, r' B r]
B' r2 R2 [f, r' B r]
R2 B' r2 [f, r' B r]
R2 r B' [f, r' B r]
r B' R2 [f, r' B r]
r R2 B' [f, r' B r]
R2 B2 r2 [f, r' B2 r]
R2 r B2 [f, r' B2 r]
B2 R2 r2 [f, r' B2 r]
B2 r2 R2 [f, r' B2 r]
r2 u2 R2 [f, r' B2 r]
r2 b2 u2 [f, r' B2 r]
r R2 B2 [f, r' B2 r]
r B2 R2 [f, r' B2 r]
b r2 u2 [f, r' B2 r]
d2 L' U [f, r' F' r]
d2 U L' [f, r' F' r]
U d2 L' [f, r' F' r]
d' b' r [f, d' F d]
B2 r2 d2 [f, d' B d]
B2 d2 r2 [f, d' B d]
r2 u2 d2 [f, d' B d]
r2 d2 u2 [f, d' B d]
d2 l2 r2 [f, d' B d]
d2 r2 l2 [f, d' B d]
r B2 d2 [f, d' B d]
r d2 l2 [f, d' B d]
r' U R [f, d' F2 d]
r' R U [f, d' F2 d]
d' F' U [f, d' F2 d]
d' U F' [f, d' F2 d]
U d' F' [f, d' F2 d]
R r' U [f, d' F2 d]
R B r' [f, d' F2 d]
B r' R [f, d' F2 d]
B R r' [f, d' F2 d]
r d' r [f, d' F2 d]
B' d2 r2 [f, d' B2 d]
d2 F' r2 [f, d' B2 d]
U r d2 [f, d' B2 d]
r B d2 [f, d' B2 d]
d' F2 U [f, d' F' d]
d' U F2 [f, d' F' d]
U d' F2 [f, d' F' d]
U2 R2 B [f, L u L']
U2 B R2 [f, L u L']
R2 U2 B [f, L u L']
R2 B U2 [f, L u L']
B U2 R2 [f, L u L']
B R2 U2 [f, L u L']
U' r d2 [f, L b L']
U2 R2 d [f, L u2 L']
R2 U2 d [f, L u2 L']
R2 d U2 [f, L u2 L']
r2 u' d2 [f, L b2 L']
r2 d2 u' [f, L b2 L']
R2 r [f, U r U']
r R2 [f, U r U']
b' R2 D2 [f, U r U']
b' D2 R2 [f, U r U']
U2 R2 f [f, U r U']
U2 f2 R2 [f, U r U']
R2 U2 f [f, U r U']
R2 b2 D2 [f, U r U']
b2 D2 u2 [f, U r U']
b2 u2 D2 [f, U r U']
r b2 u2 [f, U r U']
b u2 r [f, U r U']
b r u2 [f, U r U']
U' R2 r [f, U r2 U']
U' r R2 [f, U r2 U']
R2 U' r [f, U r2 U']
R2 r2 [f, U r' U']
r2 R2 [f, U r' U']
r2 d2 f' [f, U r' U']
b u2 r2 [f, U r' U']
B' r2 d [f, R d R']
B' d r2 [f, R d R']
r2 F d2 [f, R d R']
B r2 d2 [f, R d R']
r B' d [f, R d R']
r d L' [f, R d R']
d L' r2 [f, R d R']
d r2 L' [f, R d R']
r2 u' d2 [f, R d2 R']
r2 d2 u' [f, R d2 R']
U2 R2 d [f, R b2 R']
R2 U2 d [f, R b2 R']
R2 d U2 [f, R b2 R']
B' r2 d2 [f, R d' R']
r2 d2 F [f, R d' R']
r2 F d' [f, R d' R']
d2 r2 F' [f, R d' R']
B r2 d' [f, R d' R']
B d2 r2 [f, R d' R']
r B' d2 [f, R d' R']
r d2 F' [f, R d' R']
b' d2 l2 [f, D l D']
U2 B2 d2 [f, D l D']
U2 d2 l' [f, D l D']
B2 U2 d2 [f, D l D']
B2 d2 U2 [f, D l D']
d2 U2 l' [f, D l D']
d2 l2 U2 [f, D l D']
d2 b2 l2 [f, D l D']
R2 r d [f, D b D']
R2 d r2 [f, D b D']
r R2 d [f, D b D']
U' R2 r [f, D b2 D']
U' r R2 [f, D b2 D']
R2 U' r [f, D b2 D']
U2 d2 [f, D l' D']
d2 U2 [f, D l' D']
b' l2 d2 [f, D l' D']
b' d2 l' [f, D l' D']
d2 r2 f [f, D l' D']
d2 b2 l' [f, D l' D']
r d2 f [f, D l' D']
r f2 d2 [f, D l' D']
r2 u' R' [f, D b' D']
B' U2 d2 [f, l F l']
B' d2 U2 [f, l F l']
U2 B' d2 [f, l F l']
U2 d2 F' [f, l F l']
d2 F' U2 [f, l F l']
d2 U2 F' [f, l F l']
r' U2 d2 [f, l F2 l']
r' d2 U2 [f, l F2 l']
U2 r2 d2 [f, l F2 l']
U2 d2 F2 [f, l F2 l']
R2 r2 f2 [f, l F2 l']
r2 R2 f2 [f, l F2 l']
r2 d2 f [f, l F2 l']
r2 f2 d2 [f, l F2 l']
d2 l' r' [f, l F2 l']
d2 r' l' [f, l F2 l']
d2 U2 F2 [f, l F2 l']
d2 F2 U2 [f, l F2 l']
d' r2 D' [f, l B2 l']
U' l2 R [f, l B' l']
U' R l2 [f, l B' l']
d' r f [f, l B' l']
b' R D [f, l B' l']
b' D R [f, l B' l']
U f2 R [f, l B' l']
U R f [f, l B' l']
R U' l2 [f, l B' l']
R b2 D [f, l B' l']
R U f [f, l B' l']
R r D' [f, l B' l']
r D' R [f, l B' l']
r R D' [f, l B' l']
U2 R2 d2 [f, u F u']
U2 d2 f [f, u F u']
R2 U2 d2 [f, u F u']
R2 d2 U2 [f, u F u']
d2 U2 f [f, u F u']
d2 r2 f2 [f, u F u']
d2 f2 U2 [f, u F u']
r d2 f2 [f, u F u']
d' U2 R [f, u F2 u']
d' R U2 [f, u F2 u']
U2 d' R [f, u F2 u']
d' r f2 [f, u B2 u']
b2 L D [f, u B2 u']
b2 D L [f, u B2 u']
U R f2 [f, u B2 u']
R U f2 [f, u B2 u']
R2 r2 F' [f, r F r']
r2 F' R2 [f, r F r']
r2 R2 F' [f, r F r']
U2 d2 f2 [f, r F2 r']
R2 r2 F2 [f, r F2 r']
R2 d2 r2 [f, r F2 r']
R2 r d2 [f, r F2 r']
r2 R2 F2 [f, r F2 r']
r2 F2 R2 [f, r F2 r']
d2 U2 f2 [f, r F2 r']
d2 r2 f' [f, r F2 r']
d2 f2 r2 [f, r F2 r']
r R2 d2 [f, r F2 r']
r d2 f' [f, r F2 r']
U d L2 [f, r B2 r']
d L2 U [f, r B2 r']
d U L2 [f, r B2 r']
r2 d2 [f, d F d']
r' d2 r' [f, d F d']
R2 r2 f [f, d F d']
R2 f2 r2 [f, d F d']
r2 R2 f [f, d F d']
r2 b2 L2 [f, d F d']
d2 F2 r' [f, d F d']
d2 r2 F2 [f, d F d']
r d2 F2 [f, d F d']
b L2 r2 [f, d F d']
b r2 L2 [f, d F d']
d' b' r [f, d B d']
r2 F' d2 [f, d F2 d']
r2 d2 F' [f, d F2 d']
d2 r2 F [f, d F2 d']
d2 F r2 [f, d F2 d']
r d2 F [f, d F2 d']
d' r B2 [f, d B2 d']
B2 U R [f, d B2 d']
B2 R U [f, d B2 d']
U B2 R [f, d B2 d']
U R B2 [f, d B2 d']
R B2 U [f, d B2 d']
R U B2 [f, d B2 d']
d' U r [f, d B' d']
d' r B [f, d B' d']
U d' r [f, d B' d']
U R B [f, d B' d']
U B R [f, d B' d']
R U B [f, d B' d']
R B U [f, d B' d']
B U R [f, d B' d']
B R U [f, d B' d']
r d l [b, L' f L]
d r2 l [b, L' f L]
d l r2 [b, L' f L]
U' R2 d [b, L' f2 L]
R2 U' d [b, L' f2 L]
R2 d U' [b, L' f2 L]
R' r2 D [b, L' u' L]
R' U r2 [b, L' u' L]
d' r' R2 [b, L' u' L]
d' R2 r' [b, L' u' L]
r2 R' D [b, L' u' L]
r2 D R' [b, L' u' L]
U R' r2 [b, L' u' L]
U r2 R' [b, L' u' L]
d l U' [b, L' f' L]
U' R' r [b, U' f2 U]
U' r R' [b, U' f2 U]
R' U' r [b, U' f2 U]
U' R' b [b, R' d R]
U' R d [b, R' d R]
U' d B [b, R' d R]
U' b U' [b, R' d R]
R' U' b [b, R' d R]
R' b L' [b, R' d R]
R U' d [b, R' d R]
R d U' [b, R' d R]
d U' B [b, R' d R]
d B U' [b, R' d R]
d l r [b, R' d R]
d r l [b, R' d R]
b L' U' [b, R' d R]
b U' L' [b, R' d R]
U' R2 d [b, R' d2 R]
R2 U' d [b, R' d2 R]
R2 d U' [b, R' d2 R]
U' d2 L [b, R' d' R]
U' R d2 [b, R' d' R]
U2 d l [b, R' d' R]
d2 U' L [b, R' d' R]
d2 L U' [b, R' d' R]
R U' d2 [b, R' d' R]
R d2 U' [b, R' d' R]
d U2 l [b, R' d' R]
U' R' B' [b, D' l D]
U' B' R' [b, D' l D]
U' d b' [b, D' l D]
R' U' B' [b, D' l D]
R' B' U' [b, D' l D]
B' U' R' [b, D' l D]
B' R' U' [b, D' l D]
d U' b' [b, D' l D]
d b' R' [b, D' l D]
U' R' r [b, D' l2 D]
U' r R' [b, D' l2 D]
R' U' r [b, D' l2 D]
B' d' b2 [b, l' F l]
B' b2 d2 [b, l' F l]
r' b2 F [b, l' F l]
r' F b2 [b, l' F l]
d' R' b2 [b, l' F l]
b2 B' d2 [b, l' F l]
b2 r2 F [b, l' F l]
b2 d2 F' [b, l' F l]
b2 B r2 [b, l' F l]
U r' b2 [b, l' F l]
B b2 r2 [b, l' F l]
r' b2 [b, l' F2 l]
b2 r2 [b, l' F2 l]
b' r2 b' [b, l' F2 l]
B2 u2 b2 [b, l' F2 l]
r2 D2 b' [b, l' F2 l]
r2 b2 D2 [b, l' F2 l]
b2 d2 F2 [b, l' F2 l]
b2 L2 r2 [b, l' F2 l]
b r' b [b, l' F2 l]
b r2 D2 [b, l' F2 l]
U' R' B [b, l' B2 l]
U' B R' [b, l' B2 l]
R' U' B [b, l' B2 l]
R' B U' [b, l' B2 l]
B U' R' [b, l' B2 l]
B R' U' [b, l' B2 l]
B' l' b2 [b, l' F' l]
b2 d' f [b, l' F' l]
U' R' [b, l' B' l]
R' U' [b, l' B' l]
U2 R' U [b, l' B' l]
R2 U' R [b, l' B' l]
U R' U2 [b, l' B' l]
R U' R2 [b, l' B' l]
d2 L2 [b, u' F u]
b d2 [b, u' F u]
r' F2 b [b, u' F u]
r' b F2 [b, u' F u]
R2 u2 d2 [b, u' F u]
R2 d2 u2 [b, u' F u]
B2 l2 b [b, u' F u]
B2 b l2 [b, u' F u]
d2 f2 u2 [b, u' F u]
b2 l' r' [b, u' F u]
b2 r' l' [b, u' F u]
b2 d2 b' [b, u' F u]
R d2 L [b, u' F u]
b r' F2 [b, u' F u]
b B2 l2 [b, u' F u]
b L2 d2 [b, u' F u]
B' d' b [b, u' F2 u]
B' d2 L2 [b, u' F2 u]
B' b d2 [b, u' F2 u]
r' F b [b, u' F2 u]
r' b F [b, u' F2 u]
d' R' b [b, u' F2 u]
d' f2 L' [b, u' F2 u]
d' R u2 [b, u' F2 u]
d2 F' L2 [b, u' F2 u]
d2 L2 F' [b, u' F2 u]
U r' b [b, u' F2 u]
U b2 r' [b, u' F2 u]
B u' d' [b, u' F2 u]
B d' u' [b, u' F2 u]
d L d2 [b, u' F2 u]
b B' d2 [b, u' F2 u]
b r' F [b, u' F2 u]
b d2 F' [b, u' F2 u]
b U r' [b, u' F2 u]
U' R' b' [b, u' B2 u]
U' b' D' [b, u' B2 u]
R' U' b' [b, u' B2 u]
R' b' R' [b, u' B2 u]
R' B r [b, u' B2 u]
R' r D [b, u' B2 u]
b' R' D' [b, u' B2 u]
b' D' R' [b, u' B2 u]
B R' r [b, u' B2 u]
B r R' [b, u' B2 u]
r R' D [b, u' B2 u]
r D R' [b, u' B2 u]
r' u b [b, u' F' u]
B2 u' b [b, u' F' u]
b d' f2 [b, u' F' u]
b d L [b, u' F' u]
U' d b2 [b, u' B' u]
d U' b2 [b, u' B' u]
d b2 D' [b, u' B' u]
B' l2 [b, r' F r]
r' F' [b, r' F r]
B u2 [b, r' F r]
U' r' l [b, r' F r]
U' l r' [b, r' F r]
B' d' F2 [b, r' F r]
d' R' F2 [b, r' F r]
d' F2 R' [b, r' F r]
B2 l2 F [b, r' F r]
B2 u2 F' [b, r' F r]
r2 F' r2 [b, r' F r]
d2 F d2 [b, r' F r]
U r' F2 [b, r' F r]
r' F2 [b, r' F2 r]
B2 l2 [b, r' F2 r]
R' d2 R [b, r' F2 r]
B' d' F [b, r' F2 r]
B' l2 F' [b, r' F2 r]
B' R d' [b, r' F2 r]
r' u2 l2 [b, r' F2 r]
d' R' F [b, r' F2 r]
d' F R' [b, r' F2 r]
b' l' r' [b, r' F2 r]
b' r' l' [b, r' F2 r]
U2 r' l [b, r' F2 r]
U2 l r' [b, r' F2 r]
R2 d2 R2 [b, r' F2 r]
R2 f2 d2 [b, r' F2 r]
B2 u2 F2 [b, r' F2 r]
r2 F2 r2 [b, r' F2 r]
d2 L2 b' [b, r' F2 r]
d2 f2 R2 [b, r' F2 r]
b2 d2 b2 [b, r' F2 r]
U r' F [b, r' F2 r]
R B' d' [b, r' F2 r]
R d' R' [b, r' F2 r]
B u2 F' [b, r' F2 r]
b L2 d2 [b, r' F2 r]
b d2 b' [b, r' F2 r]
U' d b [b, r' B2 r]
R' b' d [b, r' B2 r]
b' D' d [b, r' B2 r]
b' d D' [b, r' B2 r]
U d r2 [b, r' B2 r]
B r d [b, r' B2 r]
r D d [b, r' B2 r]
r d D [b, r' B2 r]
d U' b [b, r' B2 r]
d r2 D [b, r' B2 r]
d U r2 [b, r' B2 r]
d b L' [b, r' B2 r]
U' r' U [b, r' F' r]
B' l' f2 [b, r' F' r]
B' l U [b, r' F' r]
r' u f [b, r' F' r]
d' f' d [b, r' F' r]
B2 u' f [b, r' F' r]
r' b' [b, d' F d]
b' r2 [b, d' F d]
r2 D2 [b, d' F d]
r' U2 l2 [b, d' F d]
b' B2 u2 [b, d' F d]
U2 l2 r2 [b, d' F d]
U2 r2 l2 [b, d' F d]
B2 l' r' [b, d' F d]
B2 r' l' [b, d' F d]
B2 b' u2 [b, d' F d]
B2 u2 b' [b, d' F d]
r2 f2 l2 [b, d' F d]
b2 r2 b [b, d' F d]
U r2 D [b, d' F d]
r D2 r2 [b, d' F d]
b r' b2 [b, d' F d]
B' U2 l2 [b, d' F2 d]
B' l2 b' [b, d' F2 d]
r' F' b' [b, d' F2 d]
r' b' F' [b, d' F2 d]
b' r2 F' [b, d' F2 d]
b' B u2 [b, d' F2 d]
U2 B' l2 [b, d' F2 d]
r2 F' D2 [b, d' F2 d]
r2 D2 F' [b, d' F2 d]
B b' u2 [b, d' F2 d]
B u2 b' [b, d' F2 d]
U' d B' [b, d' B2 d]
b' d l [b, d' B2 d]
d U' B' [b, d' B2 d]
d B' U' [b, d' B2 d]
b2 d' b [b, d' F' d]
b d' b2 [b, d' F' d]
U' d B2 [b, d' B' d]
d U' B2 [b, d' B' d]
d B2 U' [b, d' B' d]
B' d' b' [b, L d L']
B' b' d' [b, L d L']
r' b' F [b, L d L']
r' F b' [b, L d L']
d' R' b' [b, L d L']
d' b2 R' [b, L d L']
b' B' d' [b, L d L']
b' d' R' [b, L d L']
b' r2 F [b, L d L']
b' B r2 [b, L d L']
r2 D2 F [b, L d L']
r2 F D2 [b, L d L']
U r' b' [b, L d L']
B b' r2 [b, L d L']
B r2 D2 [b, L d L']
B' l' b [b, L f L']
B' b l' [b, L f L']
b2 r' D [b, L f L']
b2 D r' [b, L f L']
d l' L [b, L f L']
d L l' [b, L f L']
b B' l' [b, L f L']
b d' f [b, L f L']
r' b' u [b, L d2 L']
r' u b' [b, L d2 L']
b' B2 u' [b, L d2 L']
b' r2 u [b, L d2 L']
B2 u' b' [b, L d2 L']
B2 b' u' [b, L d2 L']
r2 D2 u [b, L d2 L']
r2 u D2 [b, L d2 L']
b d' [b, L f2 L']
d' F2 u [b, L f2 L']
R2 d' u2 [b, L f2 L']
R2 u2 d' [b, L f2 L']
d2 L2 d [b, L f2 L']
b2 d' b' [b, L f2 L']
R B u' [b, L f2 L']
R b r' [b, L f2 L']
B u' R [b, L f2 L']
B R u' [b, L f2 L']
b L2 d' [b, L f2 L']
B' b' [b, L d' L']
b' B' [b, L d' L']
U' B2 l' [b, L d' L']
B' r2 D2 [b, L d' L']
U2 l2 B' [b, L d' L']
B2 U' l' [b, L d' L']
r B' D2 [b, L d' L']
r D2 B' [b, L d' L']
d b2 R [b, L d' L']
d L b2 [b, L d' L']
b d' f' [b, L f' L']
b2 d2 [b, U l U']
r' F2 b2 [b, U l U']
r' b2 F2 [b, U l U']
b' d2 L2 [b, U l U']
B2 l2 b2 [b, U l U']
B2 b2 l' [b, U l U']
d2 L2 b [b, U l U']
d2 b2 L2 [b, U l U']
b2 B2 l' [b, U l U']
b2 r2 F2 [b, U l U']
b2 L2 d2 [b, U l U']
b d2 b [b, U l U']
r' u [b, U f U']
B2 u' [b, U f U']
B' l' f [b, U f U']
d' f2 d [b, U f U']
r2 u r2 [b, U f U']
U f' r' [b, U f U']
B u' L [b, U f U']
d L2 d' [b, U f U']
b2 r' U [b, U l2 U']
b2 d' f' [b, U l2 U']
b2 B r' [b, U l2 U']
B b2 r' [b, U l2 U']
B' l' [b, U f2 U']
U' r' l2 [b, U f2 U']
U' l2 r' [b, U f2 U']
r' F' l [b, U f2 U']
r' u f' [b, U f2 U']
d' f d [b, U f2 U']
b' r' D [b, U f2 U']
b' D r' [b, U f2 U']
B2 l' D [b, U f2 U']
B2 u' f' [b, U f2 U']
r2 D' r [b, U f2 U']
U f2 r' [b, U f2 U']
B u2 l [b, U f2 U']
r D' r' [b, U f2 U']
B2 b2 [b, U l' U']
b2 B2 [b, U l' U']
r' u2 b2 [b, U l' U']
b2 d2 l [b, U l' U']
b2 L2 B2 [b, U l' U']
B' l' f' [b, U f' U']
r' u' R [b, U f' U']
r' u f2 [b, U f' U']
R2 d' R' [b, U f' U']
B2 u' f2 [b, U f' U']
B2 u R [b, U f' U']
b2 d' b2 [b, U f' U']
U f r' [b, U f' U']
R b' r' [b, U f' U']
b d' b' [b, U f' U']
B' l2 b [b, R u R']
B' b l2 [b, R u R']
r' F' b [b, R u R']
r' b F' [b, R u R']
R2 B u2 [b, R u R']
d2 L2 F [b, R u R']
d2 F L2 [b, R u R']
B R2 u2 [b, R u R']
B u2 b [b, R u R']
B b u' [b, R u R']
d l2 L [b, R u R']
d L l2 [b, R u R']
b B' l2 [b, R u R']
b r' F' [b, R u R']
b d2 F [b, R u R']
b B u' [b, R u R']
b' r' U [b, R f R']
b' B r' [b, R f R']
B2 l' U [b, R f R']
B2 U l' [b, R f R']
U B2 l' [b, R f R']
B b' r' [b, R f R']
b d' [b, R u2 R']
d' F2 u [b, R u2 R']
R2 d' u2 [b, R u2 R']
R2 u2 d' [b, R u2 R']
d2 L2 d [b, R u2 R']
b2 d' b' [b, R u2 R']
R B u' [b, R u2 R']
R b r' [b, R u2 R']
B u' R [b, R u2 R']
B R u' [b, R u2 R']
b L2 d' [b, R u2 R']
r' b' u [b, R f2 R']
r' u b' [b, R f2 R']
b' B2 u' [b, R f2 R']
b' r2 u [b, R f2 R']
B2 u' b' [b, R f2 R']
B2 b' u' [b, R f2 R']
r2 D2 u [b, R f2 R']
r2 u D2 [b, R f2 R']
B b [b, R u' R']
b B [b, R u' R']
U' b2 r' [b, R u' R']
R2 u2 B [b, R u' R']
R2 B u' [b, R u' R']
b2 D' r' [b, R u' R']
B R2 u' [b, R u' R']
B d2 L2 [b, R u' R']
d B2 L [b, R u' R']
d L B2 [b, R u' R']
b L2 B [b, R u' R']
B' l' b' [b, R f' R']
r' [b, D r D']
B2 u2 [b, D r D']
U' r2 U [b, D r D']
B' d' F' [b, D r D']
B' l2 F [b, D r D']
d' R' F' [b, D r D']
d' F' R' [b, D r D']
b' D2 r2 [b, D r D']
b' r2 b [b, D r D']
U2 r2 U2 [b, D r D']
U2 f2 r2 [b, D r D']
B2 l2 F2 [b, D r D']
r2 D2 b [b, D r D']
r2 f2 U2 [b, D r D']
d2 F2 d2 [b, D r D']
b2 r2 b2 [b, D r D']
U r' F' [b, D r D']
B r' U' [b, D r D']
B u2 F [b, D r D']
b r' b' [b, D r D']
b2 d' [b, D f D']
b2 L2 d' [b, D f D']
b d' b [b, D f D']
B' l' [b, D r2 D']
U' r' l2 [b, D r2 D']
U' l2 r' [b, D r2 D']
r' F' l [b, D r2 D']
r' u f' [b, D r2 D']
d' f d [b, D r2 D']
b' r' D [b, D r2 D']
b' D r' [b, D r2 D']
B2 l' D [b, D r2 D']
B2 u' f' [b, D r2 D']
r2 D' r [b, D r2 D']
U f2 r' [b, D r2 D']
B u2 l [b, D r2 D']
r D' r' [b, D r2 D']
b2 r' U [b, D f2 D']
b2 d' f' [b, D f2 D']
b2 B r' [b, D f2 D']
B b2 r' [b, D f2 D']
[b, D r' D']
r' u2 B2 [b, D r' D']
b' D2 r' [b, D r' D']
b' l2 U2 [b, D r' D']
U2 l2 b [b, D r' D']
U2 f2 r' [b, D r' D']
R2 u2 b' [b, D r' D']
B2 u2 r [b, D r' D']
b2 L2 b2 [b, D r' D']
r D2 b [b, D r' D']
r f2 U2 [b, D r' D']
b u2 R2 [b, D r' D']
b L2 b' [b, D r' D']
r' u b2 [b, D f' D']
B2 u' b2 [b, D f' D']
b2 d' f2 [b, D f' D']
b2 d L [b, D f' D']
b2 B [b, l B l']
B b2 [b, l B l']
b2 L2 B [b, l B l']
U' d' R2 [b, l F2 l']
d' U' R2 [b, l F2 l']
d' R2 U' [b, l F2 l']
b2 [b, l B2 l']
U' b2 D [b, l B2 l']
R' b2 L [b, l B2 l']
r' b2 r2 [b, l B2 l']
b' R2 u2 [b, l B2 l']
U2 l2 b' [b, l B2 l']
U2 b2 l2 [b, l B2 l']
R2 u2 b [b, l B2 l']
R2 b2 u2 [b, l B2 l']
r D2 b' [b, l B2 l']
r b2 D2 [b, l B2 l']
b U2 l2 [b, l B2 l']
b r D2 [b, l B2 l']
b L2 b [b, l B2 l']
U' R' r2 [b, l F' l']
U' r2 R' [b, l F' l']
R' U' r2 [b, l F' l']
R' r' U' [b, l F' l']
r' U' R' [b, l F' l']
r' R' U' [b, l F' l']
B' l' b2 [b, l B' l']
b2 d' f [b, l B' l']
b [b, u B u']
R2 u2 [b, u B u']
U' b L [b, u B u']
R' u2 L' [b, u B u']
R' b U [b, u B u']
r' b r [b, u B u']
U2 l2 b2 [b, u B u']
U2 b2 U2 [b, u B u']
R2 f2 L2 [b, u B u']
r2 b2 r2 [b, u B u']
d2 L2 d2 [b, u B u']
b2 D2 r' [b, u B u']
b2 l2 U2 [b, u B u']
b2 L2 b' [b, u B u']
U b2 U' [b, u B u']
R f2 L' [b, u B u']
R d L [b, u B u']
r D2 b2 [b, u B u']
r b2 r' [b, u B u']
d L B [b, u B u']
d B L [b, u B u']
B' b [b, u B2 u']
d L [b, u B2 u']
b B' [b, u B2 u']
B' R2 u2 [b, u B2 u']
B' d L2 [b, u B2 u']
R2 B' u2 [b, u B2 u']
R2 u2 B' [b, u B2 u']
B u' d [b, u B2 u']
B d u' [b, u B2 u']
b L2 B' [b, u B2 u']
r' u b [b, u B' u']
B2 u' b [b, u B' u']
b d' f2 [b, u B' u']
b d L [b, u B' u']
B' [b, r B r']
U' B' U [b, r B r']
U' l' r' [b, r B r']
U' r' l' [b, r B r']
R' B' R [b, r B r']
r' F' l2 [b, r B r']
r' u2 B [b, r B r']
r' F d [b, r B r']
d' R' d [b, r B r']
U2 B' U2 [b, r B r']
R2 B' R2 [b, r B r']
d2 F' d2 [b, r B r']
U B' U' [b, r B r']
U r' d [b, r B r']
R B' R' [b, r B r']
B u2 l2 [b, r B r']
r B' r2 [b, r B r']
d L' d' [b, r B r']
d b' U [b, r B r']
d L b' [b, r B r']
B2 [b, r B2 r']
r' u2 [b, r B2 r']
U' B2 U [b, r B2 r']
R' B2 R [b, r B2 r']
r' F2 l2 [b, r B2 r']
b' r' l [b, r B2 r']
b' l r' [b, r B2 r']
U2 l' r' [b, r B2 r']
U2 r' l' [b, r B2 r']
U2 B2 U2 [b, r B2 r']
R2 B2 R2 [b, r B2 r']
r2 u2 r2 [b, r B2 r']
d2 l2 d2 [b, r B2 r']
U B2 U' [b, r B2 r']
R B2 R' [b, r B2 r']
r B2 r2 [b, r B2 r']
U' r' U [b, r B' r']
B' l' f2 [b, r B' r']
B' l U [b, r B' r']
r' u f [b, r B' r']
d' f' d [b, r B' r']
B2 u' f [b, r B' r']
b' B2 [b, d B d']
B2 b' [b, d B d']
r' b' u2 [b, d B d']
r' u2 b' [b, d B d']
b' r2 u2 [b, d B d']
U2 B2 l' [b, d B d']
U2 l2 B2 [b, d B d']
B2 U2 l' [b, d B d']
B2 r2 D2 [b, d B d']
r2 D2 u2 [b, d B d']
r2 u2 D2 [b, d B d']
r D2 B2 [b, d B d']
r B2 D2 [b, d B d']
d r' l [b, d F2 d']
d l r' [b, d F2 d']
b' B [b, d B2 d']
B b' [b, d B2 d']
U2 l2 B [b, d B2 d']
U2 B l2 [b, d B2 d']
U r D2 [b, d B2 d']
B U2 l2 [b, d B2 d']
r D2 B [b, d B2 d']
r B D2 [b, d B2 d']
U' d l [b, d F' d']
d U' l [b, d F' d']
d l2 U' [b, d F' d']
b2 d' b [b, d B' d']
b d' b2 [b, d B' d']
B' d b [L2, u' l2 u]
d L' b [L2, u' l2 u]
R' u2 d [L2, u' r' u]
R' d u2 [L2, u' r' u]
d2 L' d' [L2, u' r' u]
R f2 d [L2, u' r' u]
d B' u' [L2, u' r' u]
d l' f [L2, u' r' u]
b L d [L2, u' r' u]
R' u2 d [L2, d' r d]
R' d u2 [L2, d' r d]
d2 L' d' [L2, d' r d]
R f2 d [L2, d' r d]
d B' u' [L2, d' r d]
d l' f [L2, d' r d]
b L d [L2, d' r d]
d2 F b [L2, d' l2 d]
d2 b F [L2, d' l2 d]
U2 f' b2 [L2, f' r f]
U2 b2 f' [L2, f' r f]
R2 f2 b [L2, f' r f]
R2 b f2 [L2, f' r f]
b2 L2 b' [L2, f' r f]
b2 D2 f [L2, f' r f]
b2 l2 f' [L2, f' r f]
r b2 f [L2, f' r f]
r f b2 [L2, f' r f]
b L2 b [L2, f' r f]
b U2 f' [L2, f' r f]
b r f [L2, f' r f]
B' b d [L2, f' r2 f]
d2 F u [L2, f' r2 f]
B u' d2 [L2, f' r2 f]
B d2 u' [L2, f' r2 f]
d L d [L2, f' r2 f]
b B' d [L2, f' r2 f]
U f' d [L2, f' l' f]
U d f' [L2, f' l' f]
d r' u [L2, f' l' f]
d U f' [L2, f' l' f]
r' d2 b [L2, f' r' f]
r2 b2 f [L2, f' r' f]
r2 f b2 [L2, f' r' f]
d2 F2 b [L2, f' r' f]
d2 b F2 [L2, f' r' f]
b r2 f [L2, f' r' f]
U f' d [L2, b' l b]
U d f' [L2, b' l b]
d r' u [L2, b' l b]
d U f' [L2, b' l b]
r' d2 b [L2, b' r b]
r2 b2 f [L2, b' r b]
r2 f b2 [L2, b' r b]
d2 F2 b [L2, b' r b]
d2 b F2 [L2, b' r b]
b r2 f [L2, b' r b]
U2 f' b2 [L2, b' r' b]
U2 b2 f' [L2, b' r' b]
R2 f2 b [L2, b' r' b]
R2 b f2 [L2, b' r' b]
b2 L2 b' [L2, b' r' b]
b2 D2 f [L2, b' r' b]
b2 l2 f' [L2, b' r' b]
r b2 f [L2, b' r' b]
r f b2 [L2, b' r' b]
b L2 b [L2, b' r' b]
b U2 f' [L2, b' r' b]
b r f [L2, b' r' b]
b2 L d [L2, u l u']
d2 b L' [L2, u l2 u']
d2 b L [L2, u l2 u']
B' d2 b [L2, u r2 u']
d2 F' b [L2, u r2 u']
d2 b F' [L2, u r2 u']
d b d [L2, u r' u']
d b d [L2, d r d']
B d2 b [L2, d r2 d']
b2 L d [L2, d l' d']
B2 d2 b [L2, f l f']
d2 l2 b [L2, f l f']
d2 b l2 [L2, f l f']
B' b2 d [L2, f l2 f']
d2 b l [L2, f l2 f']
b2 B' d [L2, f l2 f']
b2 r f [L2, f l2 f']
d2 b [L2, f l' f']
d' b d' [L2, f l' f']
b' d2 b' [L2, f l' f']
d2 b L2 [L2, f l' f']
d2 b [L2, b l b']
d' b d' [L2, b l b']
b' d2 b' [L2, b l b']
d2 b L2 [L2, b l b']
d2 l' b [L2, b l2 b']
d2 b l' [L2, b l2 b']
B2 d2 b [L2, b l' b']
d2 l2 b [L2, b l' b']
d2 b l2 [L2, b l' b']
d2 L' l' [U2, l' u l]
d2 l' L' [U2, l' u l]
U' B r' [U2, l' d l]
B' U l [U2, l' d l]
U2 r' U' [U2, l' d l]
U2 r' U [U2, l' d l]
B2 l U' [U2, l' d l]
B2 l U [U2, l' d l]
U B' l [U2, l' d l]
B U' r' [U2, l' d l]
r' U2 b [U2, l' u2 l]
r' R2 f' [U2, l' u2 l]
r' d2 f [U2, l' u2 l]
U2 r2 b [U2, l' u2 l]
U2 b r' [U2, l' u2 l]
R2 r' f' [U2, l' u2 l]
R2 f' r' [U2, l' u2 l]
r2 f2 b [U2, l' u2 l]
r2 b f2 [U2, l' u2 l]
d2 F2 f [U2, l' u2 l]
d2 f F2 [U2, l' u2 l]
U' d' f' [U2, l' d2 l]
d' U' f' [U2, l' d2 l]
R' U2 r' [U2, l' u' l]
R' B2 l [U2, l' u' l]
R' d2 l' [U2, l' u' l]
U2 R' r' [U2, l' u' l]
U2 r' R' [U2, l' u' l]
B2 R' l [U2, l' u' l]
B2 l R' [U2, l' u' l]
d2 l' U' [U2, l' d' l]
d2 l' U [U2, l' d' l]
R' U2 r' [U2, r' u r]
R' B2 l [U2, r' u r]
R' d2 l' [U2, r' u r]
U2 R' r' [U2, r' u r]
U2 r' R' [U2, r' u r]
B2 R' l [U2, r' u r]
B2 l R' [U2, r' u r]
d2 l' U' [U2, r' d r]
d2 l' U [U2, r' d r]
U2 B2 b [U2, r' u2 r]
U2 b B2 [U2, r' u2 r]
R2 f' B2 [U2, r' u2 r]
R2 B2 f' [U2, r' u2 r]
B2 U2 b [U2, r' u2 r]
B2 R2 f' [U2, r' u2 r]
B2 d2 f [U2, r' u2 r]
d2 l2 f [U2, r' u2 r]
d2 f l' [U2, r' u2 r]
U d b' [U2, r' d2 r]
d U b' [U2, r' d2 r]
d2 L' l' [U2, r' u' r]
d2 l' L' [U2, r' u' r]
U' B r' [U2, r' d' r]
B' U l [U2, r' d' r]
U2 r' U' [U2, r' d' r]
U2 r' U [U2, r' d' r]
B2 l U' [U2, r' d' r]
B2 l U [U2, r' d' r]
U B' l [U2, r' d' r]
B U' r' [U2, r' d' r]
B' U2 b [U2, f' d f]
B' R2 f' [U2, f' d f]
B' d f [U2, f' d f]
U2 B' b [U2, f' d f]
U2 r' d [U2, f' d f]
U2 b B' [U2, f' d f]
R2 B' f' [U2, f' d f]
R2 f' B' [U2, f' d f]
B2 l d [U2, f' d f]
d2 l' d' [U2, f' d f]
d L' f [U2, f' d f]
U2 r' [U2, f' d2 f]
B2 l [U2, f' d2 f]
r' U2 r [U2, f' d2 f]
r' F2 l' [U2, f' d2 f]
r' u2 l [U2, f' d2 f]
b' r' l2 [U2, f' d2 f]
b' l2 r' [U2, f' d2 f]
U2 r' U2 [U2, f' d2 f]
B2 l U2 [U2, f' d2 f]
r2 f2 r [U2, f' d2 f]
d2 l' d2 [U2, f' d2 f]
B u f' [U2, f' d2 f]
r f2 r' [U2, f' d2 f]
B' d2 f [U2, f' d' f]
d' R f' [U2, f' d' f]
U2 r' d' [U2, f' d' f]
B2 d' l [U2, f' d' f]
B2 l d' [U2, f' d' f]
d2 F' f [U2, f' d' f]
d2 l' d [U2, f' d' f]
d2 f F' [U2, f' d' f]
B' d2 f [U2, b' d b]
d' R f' [U2, b' d b]
U2 r' d' [U2, b' d b]
B2 d' l [U2, b' d b]
B2 l d' [U2, b' d b]
d2 F' f [U2, b' d b]
d2 l' d [U2, b' d b]
d2 f F' [U2, b' d b]
d2 l' [U2, b' d2 b]
U2 r' d2 [U2, b' d2 b]
B2 d2 l [U2, b' d2 b]
B2 l d2 [U2, b' d2 b]
d2 l' U2 [U2, b' d2 b]
B' U2 b [U2, b' d' b]
B' R2 f' [U2, b' d' b]
B' d f [U2, b' d' b]
U2 B' b [U2, b' d' b]
U2 r' d [U2, b' d' b]
U2 b B' [U2, b' d' b]
R2 B' f' [U2, b' d' b]
R2 f' B' [U2, b' d' b]
B2 l d [U2, b' d' b]
d2 l' d' [U2, b' d' b]
d L' f [U2, b' d' b]
U2 b d [U2, l d l']
R2 f' d [U2, l d l']
R2 d f' [U2, l d l']
d2 l' L [U2, l d l']
d2 L l' [U2, l d l']
d2 f d' [U2, l d l']
R d2 l' [U2, l d l']
d B' l [U2, l d l']
U2 b [U2, l d2 l']
R2 f' [U2, l d2 l']
R' u' l [U2, l d2 l']
b' l2 b [U2, l d2 l']
U2 b U2 [U2, l d2 l']
R2 f' U2 [U2, l d2 l']
d2 f d2 [U2, l d2 l']
b2 l2 b' [U2, l d2 l']
r f2 b [U2, l d2 l']
r b f2 [U2, l d2 l']
b L2 f [U2, l d2 l']
b U2 b' [U2, l d2 l']
b u2 f' [U2, l d2 l']
d' F l' [U2, l d' l']
U2 r' R [U2, l d' l']
U2 R r' [U2, l d' l']
U2 b d' [U2, l d' l']
R2 f' d' [U2, l d' l']
B2 R l [U2, l d' l']
B2 l R [U2, l d' l']
d2 f d [U2, l d' l']
R d' l' [U2, l d' l']
R U2 r' [U2, l d' l']
R B2 l [U2, l d' l']
d' F l' [U2, r d r']
U2 r' R [U2, r d r']
U2 R r' [U2, r d r']
U2 b d' [U2, r d r']
R2 f' d' [U2, r d r']
B2 R l [U2, r d r']
B2 l R [U2, r d r']
d2 f d [U2, r d r']
R d' l' [U2, r d r']
R U2 r' [U2, r d r']
R B2 l [U2, r d r']
d2 f [U2, r d2 r']
U2 b d2 [U2, r d2 r']
R2 f' d2 [U2, r d2 r']
R2 d2 f' [U2, r d2 r']
d2 f U2 [U2, r d2 r']
U2 b d [U2, r d' r']
R2 f' d [U2, r d' r']
R2 d f' [U2, r d' r']
d2 l' L [U2, r d' r']
d2 L l' [U2, r d' r']
d2 f d' [U2, r d' r']
R d2 l' [U2, r d' r']
d B' l [U2, r d' r']
U2 B b [U2, f u f']
U2 b B [U2, f u f']
R2 f' B [U2, f u f']
R2 B f' [U2, f u f']
B U2 b [U2, f u f']
B R2 f' [U2, f u f']
B d2 f [U2, f u f']
d2 f U' [U2, f d f']
d2 f U [U2, f d f']
U2 r' b [U2, f u2 f']
U2 b2 r' [U2, f u2 f']
B2 l b [U2, f u2 f']
B2 b l [U2, f u2 f']
d2 l' L2 [U2, f u2 f']
d2 L2 l' [U2, f u2 f']
b2 r' l2 [U2, f u2 f']
b2 l2 r' [U2, f u2 f']
b U2 r' [U2, f u2 f']
b B2 l [U2, f u2 f']
b d2 l' [U2, f u2 f']
U d l [U2, f d2 f']
d U l [U2, f d2 f']
d2 F f [U2, f u' f']
d2 f F [U2, f u' f']
U' R f' [U2, f d' f']
R' U b [U2, f d' f']
U2 b U' [U2, f d' f']
U2 b U [U2, f d' f']
R2 f' U' [U2, f d' f']
R2 f' U [U2, f d' f']
U R' b [U2, f d' f']
R U' f' [U2, f d' f']
d2 F f [U2, b u b']
d2 f F [U2, b u b']
U' R f' [U2, b d b']
R' U b [U2, b d b']
U2 b U' [U2, b d b']
U2 b U [U2, b d b']
R2 f' U' [U2, b d b']
R2 f' U [U2, b d b']
U R' b [U2, b d b']
R U' f' [U2, b d b']
U2 r' R2 [U2, b u2 b']
U2 R2 r' [U2, b u2 b']
R2 U2 r' [U2, b u2 b']
R2 B2 l [U2, b u2 b']
R2 d2 l' [U2, b u2 b']
B2 R2 l [U2, b u2 b']
B2 l R2 [U2, b u2 b']
d2 l' f [U2, b u2 b']
d2 f2 l' [U2, b u2 b']
U' d' r [U2, b d2 b']
d' U' r [U2, b d2 b']
U2 B b [U2, b u' b']
U2 b B [U2, b u' b']
R2 f' B [U2, b u' b']
R2 B f' [U2, b u' b']
B U2 b [U2, b u' b']
B R2 f' [U2, b u' b']
B d2 f [U2, b u' b']
d2 f U' [U2, b d' b']
d2 f U [U2, b d' b']
U' b' d' [R2, u' l u]
b' R' d' [R2, u' l u]
U B u [R2, u' r u]
B U u [R2, u' r u]
B u U [R2, u' r u]
d' R b' [R2, u' r2 u]
r2 f' F [R2, u' r2 u]
r2 F f' [R2, u' r2 u]
B r2 f' [R2, u' r2 u]
R' d' U2 [R2, u' l' u]
R' U2 d' [R2, u' l' u]
U2 R' d' [R2, u' l' u]
R' d' U2 [R2, d' l d]
R' U2 d' [R2, d' l d]
U2 R' d' [R2, d' l d]
U2 B f [R2, d' r2 d]
U2 f B [R2, d' r2 d]
R2 b' B [R2, d' r2 d]
R2 B b' [R2, d' r2 d]
U r f' [R2, d' r2 d]
B U2 f [R2, d' r2 d]
B R2 b' [R2, d' r2 d]
r f' B [R2, d' r2 d]
r B f' [R2, d' r2 d]
U' b' d' [R2, d' l' d]
b' R' d' [R2, d' l' d]
U B u [R2, d' r' d]
B U u [R2, d' r' d]
B u U [R2, d' r' d]
U2 B2 f [R2, f' l f]
U2 f B2 [R2, f' l f]
R2 b' B2 [R2, f' l f]
R2 B2 b' [R2, f' l f]
B2 U2 f [R2, f' l f]
B2 R2 b' [R2, f' l f]
B2 r2 f' [R2, f' l f]
r2 u2 f' [R2, f' l f]
r f' B2 [R2, f' l f]
r B2 f' [R2, f' l f]
U' d' b' [R2, f' r f]
d' U' b' [R2, f' r f]
b' B u [R2, f' l2 f]
b' r f' [R2, f' l2 f]
B b' u [R2, f' l2 f]
B u b' [R2, f' l2 f]
d' r' u' [R2, f' r2 f]
R2 d2 b' [R2, f' l' f]
r2 f' F2 [R2, f' l' f]
r2 F2 f' [R2, f' l' f]
d2 b' f2 [R2, f' l' f]
d2 f2 b' [R2, f' l' f]
R2 d2 b' [R2, b' l b]
r2 f' F2 [R2, b' l b]
r2 F2 f' [R2, b' l b]
d2 b' f2 [R2, b' l b]
d2 f2 b' [R2, b' l b]
U2 B u [R2, b' l2 b]
B U2 u [R2, b' l2 b]
B u U2 [R2, b' l2 b]
R' d' U [R2, b' r2 b]
R' U d' [R2, b' r2 b]
U R' d' [R2, b' r2 b]
U2 B2 f [R2, b' l' b]
U2 f B2 [R2, b' l' b]
R2 b' B2 [R2, b' l' b]
R2 B2 b' [R2, b' l' b]
B2 U2 f [R2, b' l' b]
B2 R2 b' [R2, b' l' b]
B2 r2 f' [R2, b' l' b]
r2 u2 f' [R2, b' l' b]
r f' B2 [R2, b' l' b]
r B2 f' [R2, b' l' b]
U' d' b' [R2, b' r' b]
d' U' b' [R2, b' r' b]
U' B u [R2, u l u']
U' r f' [R2, u l u']
R2 d b' [R2, u l u']
B U' u [R2, u l u']
B u U' [R2, u l u']
R' d' r2 [R2, u r u']
R' r d' [R2, u r u']
r2 R u' [R2, u r u']
R r2 u' [R2, u r u']
r R' d' [R2, u r u']
B' U2 f [R2, u l2 u']
B' R2 b' [R2, u l2 u']
B' r2 f' [R2, u l2 u']
U2 B' f [R2, u l2 u']
U2 f B' [R2, u l2 u']
R2 B' b' [R2, u l2 u']
R2 b' B' [R2, u l2 u']
r B' f' [R2, u l2 u']
r f' B' [R2, u l2 u']
U' R b' [R2, u r2 u']
R' d' r [R2, u r2 u']
R' U f [R2, u r2 u']
U2 f R' [R2, u r2 u']
U2 f R [R2, u r2 u']
R2 b' R' [R2, u r2 u']
R2 b' R [R2, u r2 u']
U R' f [R2, u r2 u']
R U' b' [R2, u r2 u']
r f' R' [R2, u r2 u']
r f' R [R2, u r2 u']
r2 u f' [R2, u l' u']
R' d' [R2, u r' u']
R' d' R2 [R2, u r' u']
r' R u' [R2, u r' u']
d' F' u' [R2, u r' u']
B2 R u [R2, u r' u']
R r' u' [R2, u r' u']
R B2 u [R2, u r' u']
B u R' [R2, u r' u']
B u R [R2, u r' u']
r2 u f' [R2, d l d']
R' d' [R2, d r d']
R' d' R2 [R2, d r d']
r' R u' [R2, d r d']
d' F' u' [R2, d r d']
B2 R u [R2, d r d']
R r' u' [R2, d r d']
R B2 u [R2, d r d']
B u R' [R2, d r d']
B u R [R2, d r d']
r2 F' f' [R2, d l2 d']
r2 f' F' [R2, d l2 d']
R' d' r' [R2, d r2 d']
d' r' b [R2, d r2 d']
r2 f' R' [R2, d r2 d']
r2 f' R [R2, d r2 d']
U' B u [R2, d l' d']
U' r f' [R2, d l' d']
R2 d b' [R2, d l' d']
B U' u [R2, d l' d']
B u U' [R2, d l' d']
R' d' r2 [R2, d r' d']
R' r d' [R2, d r' d']
r2 R u' [R2, d r' d']
R r2 u' [R2, d r' d']
r R' d' [R2, d r' d']
U2 f [R2, f r f']
R2 b' [R2, f r f']
r f' [R2, f r f']
U' l u' [R2, f r f']
b' R2 b [R2, f r f']
b' D2 f' [R2, f r f']
b' l2 f [R2, f r f']
U2 f R2 [R2, f r f']
R2 b' R2 [R2, f r f']
r2 f' r2 [R2, f r f']
b2 u2 b [R2, f r f']
B u r [R2, f r f']
r f' R2 [R2, f r f']
b u2 b' [R2, f r f']
U' R' d' [R2, f l2 f']
R' U' d' [R2, f l2 f']
R' d' U' [R2, f l2 f']
B u [R2, f r2 f']
R' d' R' [R2, f r2 f']
R' d' R [R2, f r2 f']
B' R2 d' [R2, f r2 f']
B' l2 u' [R2, f r2 f']
r' F' u' [R2, f r2 f']
d' R d [R2, f r2 f']
U2 r' f [R2, f r2 f']
U2 f r' [R2, f r2 f']
R2 B' d' [R2, f r2 f']
R2 b' r' [R2, f r2 f']
B2 l f [R2, f r2 f']
r2 f' r [R2, f r2 f']
B u R2 [R2, f r2 f']
r f' r' [R2, f r2 f']
r2 f' [R2, f r' f']
r' U2 f [R2, f r' f']
r' R2 b' [R2, f r' f']
U2 r2 f [R2, f r' f']
U2 f r2 [R2, f r' f']
R2 r' b' [R2, f r' f']
R2 b' r2 [R2, f r' f']
r2 f' R2 [R2, f r' f']
B u r' [R2, f r' f']
r f' r2 [R2, f r' f']
r2 f' [R2, b r b']
r' U2 f [R2, b r b']
r' R2 b' [R2, b r b']
U2 r2 f [R2, b r b']
U2 f r2 [R2, b r b']
R2 r' b' [R2, b r b']
R2 b' r2 [R2, b r b']
r2 f' R2 [R2, b r b']
B u r' [R2, b r b']
r f' r2 [R2, b r b']
U2 f r [R2, b r2 b']
R2 b' r [R2, b r2 b']
r2 F' u' [R2, b r2 b']
r2 f' r' [R2, b r2 b']
U r u [R2, b r2 b']
B u r2 [R2, b r2 b']
r f' r [R2, b r2 b']
r B u [R2, b r2 b']
U2 f [R2, b r' b']
R2 b' [R2, b r' b']
r f' [R2, b r' b']
U' l u' [R2, b r' b']
b' R2 b [R2, b r' b']
b' D2 f' [R2, b r' b']
b' l2 f [R2, b r' b']
U2 f R2 [R2, b r' b']
R2 b' R2 [R2, b r' b']
r2 f' r2 [R2, b r' b']
b2 u2 b [R2, b r' b']
B u r [R2, b r' b']
r f' R2 [R2, b r' b']
b u2 b' [R2, b r' b']
R' b2 r [D2, l' d l]
b2 L' r [D2, l' d l]
b2 r L' [D2, l' d l]
r b' d [D2, l' d l]
r b' [D2, l' d2 l]
b' R2 f [D2, l' d2 l]
b' D2 b' [D2, l' d2 l]
U2 b' f2 [D2, l' d2 l]
U2 f2 b' [D2, l' d2 l]
R2 b2 f [D2, l' d2 l]
R2 f b2 [D2, l' d2 l]
r2 b' r' [D2, l' d2 l]
b2 L2 f' [D2, l' d2 l]
b2 D2 b [D2, l' d2 l]
b2 u2 f [D2, l' d2 l]
r b' D2 [D2, l' d2 l]
b r b [D2, l' d2 l]
b2 r D' [D2, l' u' l]
b2 r D [D2, l' u' l]
d l' b [D2, l' u' l]
d b l' [D2, l' u' l]
b' R r [D2, l' d' l]
b' r R [D2, l' d' l]
R b2 r [D2, l' d' l]
r b' d' [D2, l' d' l]
b2 r D' [D2, r' u r]
b2 r D [D2, r' u r]
d l' b [D2, r' u r]
d b l' [D2, r' u r]
b' R r [D2, r' d r]
b' r R [D2, r' d r]
R b2 r [D2, r' d r]
r b' d' [D2, r' d r]
b' d2 f' [D2, r' d2 r]
r2 b' F2 [D2, r' d2 r]
r2 F2 b' [D2, r' d2 r]
d2 f' b2 [D2, r' d2 r]
d2 b2 f' [D2, r' d2 r]
r b' d2 [D2, r' d2 r]
R' b2 r [D2, r' d' r]
b2 L' r [D2, r' d' r]
b2 r L' [D2, r' d' r]
r b' d [D2, r' d' r]
b2 r u [D2, f' u f]
U b' r [D2, f' u f]
U r b' [D2, f' u f]
r b' B [D2, f' u f]
r B b' [D2, f' u f]
b2 r [D2, f' u2 f]
r' b2 r' [D2, f' u2 f]
b' r b' [D2, f' u2 f]
b2 r D2 [D2, f' u2 f]
b2 L2 r [D2, f' u2 f]
r2 F' b' [D2, f' u' f]
r2 b' F' [D2, f' u' f]
b2 u' r [D2, f' u' f]
b2 r u' [D2, f' u' f]
r b' D' [D2, f' d' f]
r b' D [D2, f' d' f]
r2 F' b' [D2, b' u b]
r2 b' F' [D2, b' u b]
b2 u' r [D2, b' u b]
b2 r u' [D2, b' u b]
r b' D' [D2, b' d b]
r b' D [D2, b' d b]
b' R2 r [D2, b' u2 b]
b' r R2 [D2, b' u2 b]
R2 b2 r [D2, b' u2 b]
b2 u2 r [D2, b' u2 b]
b2 r u2 [D2, b' u2 b]
b2 r u [D2, b' u' b]
U b' r [D2, b' u' b]
U r b' [D2, b' u' b]
r b' B [D2, b' u' b]
r B b' [D2, b' u' b]
r2 b' u [D2, l u l']
r2 u b' [D2, l u l']
b2 L r [D2, l u l']
b2 r L [D2, l u l']
b' r D' [D2, l d l']
b' r D [D2, l d l']
r2 b' [D2, l u2 l']
r2 b' D2 [D2, l u2 l']
r b' r [D2, l u2 l']
b r2 b [D2, l u2 l']
U' b' r [D2, l u' l']
U' r b' [D2, l u' l']
b' R' r [D2, l u' l']
b' r R' [D2, l u' l']
r2 b' u' [D2, l u' l']
U' b' r [D2, r u r']
U' r b' [D2, r u r']
b' R' r [D2, r u r']
b' r R' [D2, r u r']
r2 b' u' [D2, r u r']
B2 r2 b' [D2, r u2 r']
r2 b' u2 [D2, r u2 r']
r2 u2 b' [D2, r u2 r']
r b' B2 [D2, r u2 r']
r B2 b' [D2, r u2 r']
r2 b' u [D2, r u' r']
r2 u b' [D2, r u' r']
b2 L r [D2, r u' r']
b2 r L [D2, r u' r']
b' r D' [D2, r d' r']
b' r D [D2, r d' r']
d' r' f [D2, f u f']
d' f r' [D2, f u f']
r2 b' D' [D2, f u f']
r2 b' D [D2, f u f']
B' r2 b' [D2, f d f']
b' r d [D2, f d f']
r B' b' [D2, f d f']
r b' B' [D2, f d f']
b' r [D2, f d2 f']
r' b' r' [D2, f d2 f']
b' r D2 [D2, f d2 f']
U2 l2 r [D2, f d2 f']
U2 r l2 [D2, f d2 f']
B2 l' r2 [D2, f d2 f']
B2 r2 l' [D2, f d2 f']
r2 D2 r' [D2, f d2 f']
r2 F2 l [D2, f d2 f']
r2 u2 l' [D2, f d2 f']
b2 r b [D2, f d2 f']
r D2 r [D2, f d2 f']
r B2 l' [D2, f d2 f']
b' r d' [D2, f d' f']
r2 b' F [D2, f d' f']
r2 F b' [D2, f d' f']
B r2 b' [D2, f d' f']
b' r d' [D2, b d b']
r2 b' F [D2, b d b']
r2 F b' [D2, b d b']
B r2 b' [D2, b d b']
b' r d2 [D2, b d2 b']
d2 r2 l [D2, b d2 b']
d2 l r2 [D2, b d2 b']
b2 L2 r [D2, b d2 b']
b2 r L2 [D2, b d2 b']
r d2 l [D2, b d2 b']
d' r' f [D2, b u' b']
d' f r' [D2, b u' b']
r2 b' D' [D2, b u' b']
r2 b' D [D2, b u' b']
B' r2 b' [D2, b d' b']
b' r d [D2, b d' b']
r B' b' [D2, b d' b']
r b' B' [D2, b d' b']
d2 r' [F2, l' f l]
d2 r' F2 [F2, l' f l]
r d2 r [F2, l' f l]
d r' d [F2, l' f l]
r2 b' l' [F2, l' f2 l]
r2 R d' [F2, l' f2 l]
d2 r' f' [F2, l' f2 l]
R r2 d' [F2, l' f2 l]
R2 d2 r' [F2, l' f' l]
d2 r' f2 [F2, l' f' l]
d2 f2 r' [F2, l' f' l]
d' r' d' [F2, u' b u]
d2 r' F' [F2, u' f2 u]
d2 r' F [F2, u' f2 u]
d2 r' L [F2, u' b2 u]
d2 L r' [F2, u' b2 u]
R d2 r' [F2, u' b2 u]
r2 F' d' [F2, u' f' u]
R2 d2 r' [F2, r' f r]
d2 r' f2 [F2, r' f r]
d2 f2 r' [F2, r' f r]
d2 r' f [F2, r' f2 r]
d2 f r' [F2, r' f2 r]
d2 r' [F2, r' f' r]
d2 r' F2 [F2, r' f' r]
r d2 r [F2, r' f' r]
d r' d [F2, r' f' r]
r2 F' d' [F2, d' f d]
R' d2 r' [F2, d' b2 d]
d' r' d' [F2, d' b' d]
U' d' l [F2, l f l']
U' l d' [F2, l f l']
d' U' l [F2, l f l']
d' b u' [F2, l f l']
r' b2 l' [F2, l b l']
d2 r' L2 [F2, l b l']
d2 L2 r' [F2, l b l']
b2 l' r2 [F2, l b l']
b2 r2 l' [F2, l b l']
b d2 r' [F2, l b l']
R' d2 u [F2, l b2 l']
R' u d2 [F2, l b2 l']
r' R d' [F2, l b2 l']
d' F' d' [F2, l b2 l']
d2 L' u' [F2, l b2 l']
R r' d' [F2, l b2 l']
r' b' l' [F2, l b' l']
r' U2 l [F2, l b' l']
r' F2 r' [F2, l b' l']
b' l' r2 [F2, l b' l']
b' r2 l' [F2, l b' l']
U2 r2 l [F2, l b' l']
U2 l r2 [F2, l b' l']
B2 r' l2 [F2, l b' l']
B2 l2 r' [F2, l b' l']
r2 D2 l' [F2, l b' l']
r2 F2 r [F2, l b' l']
r2 f2 l [F2, l b' l']
B' l2 d' [F2, u b u']
r' F' d' [F2, u b u']
d' R u [F2, u b u']
d' f l' [F2, u b u']
d2 F d [F2, u b u']
B d' u2 [F2, u b u']
B u2 d' [F2, u b u']
d' F r' [F2, u f2 u']
R d' r' [F2, u f2 u']
r' b' l' [F2, r b r']
r' U2 l [F2, r b r']
r' F2 r' [F2, r b r']
b' l' r2 [F2, r b r']
b' r2 l' [F2, r b r']
U2 r2 l [F2, r b r']
U2 l r2 [F2, r b r']
B2 r' l2 [F2, r b r']
B2 l2 r' [F2, r b r']
r2 D2 l' [F2, r b r']
r2 F2 r [F2, r b r']
r2 f2 l [F2, r b r']
U' d' l [F2, r f' r']
U' l d' [F2, r f' r']
d' U' l [F2, r f' r']
d' b u' [F2, r f' r']
r' b2 l' [F2, r b' r']
d2 r' L2 [F2, r b' r']
d2 L2 r' [F2, r b' r']
b2 l' r2 [F2, r b' r']
b2 r2 l' [F2, r b' r']
b d2 r' [F2, r b' r']
d2 L' r' [F2, d f2 d']
d2 r' L' [F2, d f2 d']
B' l2 d' [F2, d b' d']
r' F' d' [F2, d b' d']
d' R u [F2, d b' d']
d' f l' [F2, d b' d']
d2 F d [F2, d b' d']
B d' u2 [F2, d b' d']
B u2 d' [F2, d b' d']
b2 l [B2, l' b l]
R' u' b [B2, l' b l]
b' l b2 [B2, l' b l]
U2 l' b2 [B2, l' b l]
U2 b2 l' [B2, l' b l]
B2 r b2 [B2, l' b l]
B2 b r [B2, l' b l]
b2 l B2 [B2, l' b l]
b2 L2 l [B2, l' b l]
b U2 l' [B2, l' b l]
b B2 r [B2, l' b l]
U B d [B2, l' f2 l]
B U d [B2, l' f2 l]
B d U [B2, l' f2 l]
R' u' [B2, l' b2 l]
R' u' B2 [B2, l' b2 l]
b' l b [B2, l' b2 l]
U2 l' b [B2, l' b2 l]
U2 b l' [B2, l' b2 l]
R2 f' l' [B2, l' b2 l]
B2 R d [B2, l' b2 l]
B2 r b [B2, l' b2 l]
b2 l b' [B2, l' b2 l]
R B2 d [B2, l' b2 l]
R f2 u [B2, l' b2 l]
B d B' [B2, l' b2 l]
B d B [B2, l' b2 l]
d B' d' [B2, l' b2 l]
b L u [B2, l' b2 l]
b' l [B2, l' b' l]
U2 l' [B2, l' b' l]
B2 r [B2, l' b' l]
R' u' b' [B2, l' b' l]
r' u2 r [B2, l' b' l]
b' l B2 [B2, l' b' l]
U2 l' B2 [B2, l' b' l]
B2 r B2 [B2, l' b' l]
r2 u2 r' [B2, l' b' l]
b2 l b2 [B2, l' b' l]
U f' u [B2, l' b' l]
r D2 l [B2, l' b' l]
r B2 r' [B2, l' b' l]
r f2 l' [B2, l' b' l]
b2 u' l [B2, u' f u]
B d [B2, u' b u]
R' u' B' [B2, u' b u]
R' u' B [B2, u' b u]
B' R2 u' [B2, u' b u]
B' b u [B2, u' b u]
R2 B' u' [B2, u' b u]
B d B2 [B2, u' b u]
d L u [B2, u' b u]
b B' u [B2, u' b u]
b' R l [B2, u' f2 u]
b' l R [B2, u' f2 u]
U2 l' R [B2, u' f2 u]
U2 R l' [B2, u' f2 u]
B2 R r [B2, u' f2 u]
B2 r R [B2, u' f2 u]
R U2 l' [B2, u' f2 u]
R B2 r [B2, u' f2 u]
R b2 l [B2, u' f2 u]
U' B l' [B2, u' b2 u]
B' U r [B2, u' b2 u]
b' l B' [B2, u' b2 u]
b' l B [B2, u' b2 u]
U2 l' B' [B2, u' b2 u]
U2 l' B [B2, u' b2 u]
B2 r B' [B2, u' b2 u]
B2 r B [B2, u' b2 u]
U B' r [B2, u' b2 u]
B U' l' [B2, u' b2 u]
B d b' [B2, u' b2 u]
R' u' U [B2, u' f' u]
R' U u' [B2, u' f' u]
B2 d' r [B2, u' f' u]
U R' u' [B2, u' f' u]
U b' l [B2, u' f' u]
B' b2 u [B2, u' b' u]
b' B d [B2, u' b' u]
b2 B' u [B2, u' b' u]
B b' d [B2, u' b' u]
B d b2 [B2, u' b' u]
b' l [B2, r' b r]
U2 l' [B2, r' b r]
B2 r [B2, r' b r]
R' u' b' [B2, r' b r]
r' u2 r [B2, r' b r]
b' l B2 [B2, r' b r]
U2 l' B2 [B2, r' b r]
B2 r B2 [B2, r' b r]
r2 u2 r' [B2, r' b r]
b2 l b2 [B2, r' b r]
U f' u [B2, r' b r]
r D2 l [B2, r' b r]
r B2 r' [B2, r' b r]
r f2 l' [B2, r' b r]
U' b' u' [B2, r' b2 r]
R' u' b2 [B2, r' b2 r]
b' R' u' [B2, r' b2 r]
b' l b' [B2, r' b2 r]
U2 l' b' [B2, r' b2 r]
B2 r b' [B2, r' b2 r]
b2 L u [B2, r' b2 r]
b2 l b [B2, r' b2 r]
b2 l [B2, r' b' r]
R' u' b [B2, r' b' r]
b' l b2 [B2, r' b' r]
U2 l' b2 [B2, r' b' r]
U2 b2 l' [B2, r' b' r]
B2 r b2 [B2, r' b' r]
B2 b r [B2, r' b' r]
b2 l B2 [B2, r' b' r]
b2 L2 l [B2, r' b' r]
b U2 l' [B2, r' b' r]
b B2 r [B2, r' b' r]
R' u' U [B2, d' f d]
R' U u' [B2, d' f d]
B2 d' r [B2, d' f d]
U R' u' [B2, d' f d]
U b' l [B2, d' f d]
B' b2 u [B2, d' b d]
b' B d [B2, d' b d]
b2 B' u [B2, d' b d]
B b' d [B2, d' b d]
B d b2 [B2, d' b d]
b2 L l [B2, d' f2 d]
b2 l L [B2, d' f2 d]
b2 l B' [B2, d' b2 d]
b2 l B [B2, d' b2 d]
B d b [B2, d' b2 d]
d b r' [B2, d' b2 d]
b2 u' l [B2, d' f' d]
B d [B2, d' b' d]
R' u' B' [B2, d' b' d]
R' u' B [B2, d' b' d]
B' R2 u' [B2, d' b' d]
B' b u [B2, d' b' d]
R2 B' u' [B2, d' b' d]
B d B2 [B2, d' b' d]
d L u [B2, d' b' d]
b B' u [B2, d' b' d]
B2 d2 r [B2, l f l']
d2 l2 r [B2, l f l']
d2 r l2 [B2, l f l']
b2 L2 l [B2, l f l']
b2 l L2 [B2, l f l']
R' u' r [B2, l f2 l']
R' r u' [B2, l f2 l']
r R' u' [B2, l f2 l']
r b' l [B2, l f2 l']
d b u [B2, l b2 l']
b' R2 l [B2, l f' l']
b' l R2 [B2, l f' l']
U2 l' R2 [B2, l f' l']
U2 R2 l' [B2, l f' l']
R2 U2 l' [B2, l f' l']
R2 B2 r [B2, l f' l']
R2 b2 l [B2, l f' l']
B2 R2 r [B2, l f' l']
B2 r R2 [B2, l f' l']
b2 u2 l [B2, l f' l']
U d r [B2, l b' l']
d U r [B2, l b' l']
U2 B d [B2, u f u']
B U2 d [B2, u f u']
B d U2 [B2, u f u']
R' b2 l [B2, u b2 u']
b2 L' l [B2, u b2 u']
b2 l L' [B2, u b2 u']
d B' r [B2, u b2 u']
U r d [B2, u f' u']
r B d [B2, u f' u']
U' R' u' [B2, u b' u']
R' U' u' [B2, u b' u']
R' u' U' [B2, u b' u']
b' R2 l [B2, r f r']
b' l R2 [B2, r f r']
U2 l' R2 [B2, r f r']
U2 R2 l' [B2, r f r']
R2 U2 l' [B2, r f r']
R2 B2 r [B2, r f r']
R2 b2 l [B2, r f r']
B2 R2 r [B2, r f r']
B2 r R2 [B2, r f r']
b2 u2 l [B2, r f r']
U d r [B2, r b r']
d U r [B2, r b r']
R' u' U2 [B2, r f2 r']
R' U2 u' [B2, r f2 r']
U2 R' u' [B2, r f2 r']
U' B d [B2, r b2 r']
B U' d [B2, r b2 r']
B d U' [B2, r b2 r']
B2 d2 r [B2, r f' r']
d2 l2 r [B2, r f' r']
d2 r l2 [B2, r f' r']
b2 L2 l [B2, r f' r']
b2 l L2 [B2, r f' r']
U r d [B2, d f d']
r B d [B2, d f d']
U' R' u' [B2, d b d']
R' U' u' [B2, d b d']
R' u' U' [B2, d b d']
U' b' l [B2, d b2 d']
R' U2 l' [B2, d b2 d']
R' B2 r [B2, d b2 d']
b' R' l [B2, d b2 d']
b' l R' [B2, d b2 d']
U2 R' l' [B2, d b2 d']
U2 l' R' [B2, d b2 d']
B2 R' r [B2, d b2 d']
B2 r R' [B2, d b2 d']
U2 B d [B2, d f' d']
B U2 d [B2, d f' d']
B d U2 [B2, d f' d']
U2 r' b2 [l2, U' b U]
B2 l b2 [l2, U' b U]
b2 r' U2 [l2, U' b U]
b2 r f2 [l2, U' b U]
U2 b' B [l2, U' r' U]
U2 B b' [l2, U' r' U]
B U2 b' [l2, U' r' U]
b' r' U2 [l2, U' b' U]
b' r f2 [l2, U' b' U]
U2 r' b' [l2, U' b' U]
U2 r D2 [l2, U' b' U]
B2 l' U2 [l2, U' b' U]
B2 l b' [l2, U' b' U]
U2 b' B [l2, D' r D]
U2 B b' [l2, D' r D]
B U2 b' [l2, D' r D]
d2 l' b2 [l2, D' f D]
d2 l U2 [l2, D' f D]
U' l B' [l2, u' R2 u]
B' r' F' [l2, u' R2 u]
b' l d2 [l2, u' L' u]
U2 l' d2 [l2, u' L' u]
B2 r d2 [l2, u' L' u]
d2 r' u2 [l2, u' L' u]
d2 r B2 [l2, u' L' u]
b2 l' B2 [l2, d' L' d]
b2 l d2 [l2, d' L' d]
U' r D' [l2, f' R f]
B' l' U' [l2, f' R f]
d l' b' [l2, f' R f]
U2 r' b2 [l2, f' L2 f]
B2 l b2 [l2, f' L2 f]
b2 r' U2 [l2, f' L2 f]
b2 r f2 [l2, f' L2 f]
U2 b' d [l2, f' L' f]
d2 l' b2 [l2, b' L2 b]
d2 l U2 [l2, b' L2 b]
U' R f [l2, U r' U']
R U' f [l2, U r' U']
R f U' [l2, U r' U']
U' R f [l2, D r D']
R U' f [l2, D r D']
R f U' [l2, D r D']
d l' U' [l2, D b' D']
r2 F' d [l2, F r F']
r2 d F' [l2, F r F']
U' l B' [l2, F d F']
B' r' F' [l2, F d F']
B' R2 u [l2, F r' F']
B' l2 d [l2, F r' F']
B' b u' [l2, F r' F']
r' F' d [l2, F r' F']
r' d F' [l2, F r' F']
R2 B' u [l2, F r' F']
R2 u B' [l2, F r' F']
d2 F d' [l2, F r' F']
B u2 d [l2, F r' F']
B d u2 [l2, F r' F']
d L u' [l2, F r' F']
b B' u' [l2, F r' F']
b u' B' [l2, F r' F']
B' R2 u [l2, B r B']
B' l2 d [l2, B r B']
B' b u' [l2, B r B']
r' F' d [l2, B r B']
r' d F' [l2, B r B']
R2 B' u [l2, B r B']
R2 u B' [l2, B r B']
d2 F d' [l2, B r B']
B u2 d [l2, B r B']
B d u2 [l2, B r B']
d L u' [l2, B r B']
b B' u' [l2, B r B']
b u' B' [l2, B r B']
r2 F' d [l2, B r' B']
r2 d F' [l2, B r' B']
U' l d [l2, u L u']
d r' F' [l2, u L u']
b' l' B2 [l2, u R' u']
U2 l B2 [l2, u R' u']
B2 r' F2 [l2, u R' u']
d l' U' [l2, f L2 f']
b' r' U2 [l2, f R2 f']
b' r f2 [l2, f R2 f']
U2 r' b' [l2, f R2 f']
U2 r D2 [l2, f R2 f']
B2 l' U2 [l2, f R2 f']
B2 l b' [l2, f R2 f']
U2 b' d' [l2, b R' b']
R2 b [u2, L' d L]
b' R2 b' [u2, L' d L]
U2 b2 f [u2, L' d L]
U2 f b2 [u2, L' d L]
R2 b u2 [u2, L' d L]
b2 D2 f' [u2, L' d L]
b2 l2 f [u2, L' d L]
b2 u2 b' [u2, L' d L]
R b R [u2, L' d L]
r f' b2 [u2, L' d L]
r b2 f' [u2, L' d L]
b U2 f [u2, L' d L]
b u2 b [u2, L' d L]
b r f' [u2, L' d L]
R2 d' b [u2, L' d2 L]
R2 b d' [u2, L' d2 L]
R2 b d [u2, L' f2 L]
R2 d2 b [u2, L' d' L]
R2 b d2 [u2, L' d' L]
d2 f2 b [u2, L' d' L]
d2 b f2 [u2, L' d' L]
R2 b r [u2, L' f' L]
R2 d2 b [u2, R' d R]
R2 b d2 [u2, R' d R]
d2 f2 b [u2, R' d R]
d2 b f2 [u2, R' d R]
R2 d L [u2, R' b R]
R2 b r' [u2, R' b R]
B u' R2 [u2, R' b R]
B u b [u2, R' b R]
b d' R [u2, R' b R]
R2 b d [u2, R' d2 R]
R2 d' b [u2, R' b2 R]
R2 b d' [u2, R' b2 R]
R2 b [u2, R' d' R]
b' R2 b' [u2, R' d' R]
U2 b2 f [u2, R' d' R]
U2 f b2 [u2, R' d' R]
R2 b u2 [u2, R' d' R]
b2 D2 f' [u2, R' d' R]
b2 l2 f [u2, R' d' R]
b2 u2 b' [u2, R' d' R]
R b R [u2, R' d' R]
r f' b2 [u2, R' d' R]
r b2 f' [u2, R' d' R]
b U2 f [u2, R' d' R]
b u2 b [u2, R' d' R]
b r f' [u2, R' d' R]
b2 d' R [u2, R' b' R]
b2 r f' [u2, R' b' R]
B u b2 [u2, R' b' R]
R2 b u' [u2, F' d2 F]
R2 b u [u2, F' d2 F]
R2 b u' [u2, B' l2 B]
R2 b u [u2, B' l2 B]
B2 d' r' [u2, l' D l]
R' u' r2 [u2, l' D2 l]
r2 b' l [u2, l' D2 l]
r2 d B' [u2, l' D2 l]
R2 u B [u2, l' U' l]
B d' F2 [u2, l' U' l]
B d l2 [u2, l' U' l]
b u' B [u2, l' U' l]
B2 r' d [u2, l' D' l]
B2 d r' [u2, l' D' l]
R2 b u' [u2, r' U r]
R2 b u [u2, r' U r]
B2 r' b' [u2, r' D2 r]
B2 r' d' [u2, r' D' r]
R2 d' b [u2, f' U f]
R2 b d' [u2, f' U f]
R2 d L [u2, f' U2 f]
R2 b r' [u2, f' U2 f]
B u' R2 [u2, f' U2 f]
B u b [u2, f' U2 f]
b d' R [u2, f' U2 f]
R2 b d [u2, b' U b]
r2 u R' [u2, b' D b]
B2 r' u' [u2, b' D' b]
B2 r' u [u2, b' D' b]
B2 r' u' [u2, L d2 L']
B2 r' u [u2, L d2 L']
B2 r' u' [u2, R f2 R']
B2 r' u [u2, R f2 R']
B2 r' b' [u2, F l F']
B2 r' d2 [u2, F d F']
B2 d2 r' [u2, F d F']
d2 r' l2 [u2, F d F']
d2 l2 r' [u2, F d F']
B2 r' d' [u2, F l2 F']
B2 r' d [u2, F d2 F']
B2 d r' [u2, F d2 F']
B2 r' [u2, F d' F']
B' r' B' [u2, F d' F']
r' b' l [u2, F d' F']
r' U2 l' [u2, F d' F']
r' u2 r' [u2, F d' F']
b' r2 l [u2, F d' F']
b' l r2 [u2, F d' F']
U2 l' r2 [u2, F d' F']
U2 r2 l' [u2, F d' F']
B2 r' u2 [u2, F d' F']
r2 D2 l [u2, F d' F']
r2 u2 r [u2, F d' F']
r2 f2 l' [u2, F d' F']
r B2 r [u2, F d' F']
R' u' r2 [u2, B r B']
r2 b' l [u2, B r B']
r2 d B' [u2, B r B']
B2 r' [u2, B d B']
B' r' B' [u2, B d B']
r' b' l [u2, B d B']
r' U2 l' [u2, B d B']
r' u2 r' [u2, B d B']
b' r2 l [u2, B d B']
b' l r2 [u2, B d B']
U2 l' r2 [u2, B d B']
U2 r2 l' [u2, B d B']
B2 r' u2 [u2, B d B']
r2 D2 l [u2, B d B']
r2 u2 r [u2, B d B']
r2 f2 l' [u2, B d B']
r B2 r [u2, B d B']
B2 r' d [u2, B r2 B']
B2 d r' [u2, B r2 B']
B2 r' d' [u2, B d2 B']
R' u' r' [u2, B r' B']
R' u B2 [u2, B r' B']
r' d B' [u2, B r' B']
B2 r' b [u2, B r' B']
B2 d' F' [u2, B r' B']
B2 r' d2 [u2, B d' B']
B2 d2 r' [u2, B d' B']
d2 r' l2 [u2, B d' B']
d2 l2 r' [u2, B d' B']
R' u' r' [u2, l U2 l']
R' u B2 [u2, l U2 l']
r' d B' [u2, l U2 l']
B2 r' b [u2, l U2 l']
B2 d' F' [u2, l U2 l']
B2 r' d [u2, l U' l']
B2 d r' [u2, l U' l']
R2 b u' [u2, r D r']
R2 b u [u2, r D r']
B2 r' d' [u2, r U' r']
b2 u' B [u2, r D' r']
R' d' f2 [u2, f U f']
R' d L2 [u2, f U f']
r' u R' [u2, f U f']
B2 u' R' [u2, f U f']
R2 d' b [u2, f D f']
R2 b d' [u2, f D f']
b2 d' R [u2, f D2 f']
b2 r f' [u2, f D2 f']
B u b2 [u2, f D2 f']
R2 d b [u2, f D' f']
R2 b d [u2, b D b']
R2 b r [u2, b D2 b']
B2 r' u' [u2, b U' b']
B2 r' u [u2, b U' b']
B' R2 f [r2, U' l U]
B' r2 b [r2, U' l U]
B' d f' [r2, U' l U]
R2 B' f [r2, U' l U]
R2 f B' [r2, U' l U]
r B' b [r2, U' l U]
r b B' [r2, U' l U]
d L' f' [r2, U' l U]
d2 l' f2 [r2, U' f U]
R2 d' f [r2, U' l2 U]
r2 u' b [r2, U' f2 U]
r2 F' b [r2, U' l' U]
r2 b F' [r2, U' l' U]
d2 f' F [r2, U' l' U]
d2 F f' [r2, U' l' U]
d2 l' f' [r2, U' f' U]
d2 l D2 [r2, U' f' U]
r2 F' b [r2, D' l D]
r2 b F' [r2, D' l D]
d2 f' F [r2, D' l D]
d2 F f' [r2, D' l D]
U' r U [r2, D' b D]
B' l' D [r2, D' b D]
b' r' D2 [r2, D' b D]
b' r b [r2, D' b D]
U2 r' f2 [r2, D' b D]
U2 r U2 [r2, D' b D]
B2 l' D2 [r2, D' b D]
B2 l f2 [r2, D' b D]
b2 r b2 [r2, D' b D]
B u f [r2, D' b D]
r2 u' b [r2, D' l2 D]
R2 d' f [r2, D' b2 D]
B' R2 f [r2, D' l' D]
B' r2 b [r2, D' l' D]
B' d f' [r2, D' l' D]
R2 B' f [r2, D' l' D]
R2 f B' [r2, D' l' D]
r B' b [r2, D' l' D]
r b B' [r2, D' l' D]
d L' f' [r2, D' l' D]
b' r b2 [r2, D' b' D]
b2 r' D2 [r2, D' b' D]
b2 r b' [r2, D' b' D]
U' R' u [r2, F' l F]
R' U' u [r2, F' l F]
R' u U' [r2, F' l F]
d r' B [r2, F' d' F]
U' R' u [r2, B' l' B]
R' U' u [r2, B' l' B]
R' u U' [r2, B' l' B]
U' l F [r2, u' R' u]
R' u b' [r2, u' R' u]
B' r' B [r2, u' R' u]
b' l' F2 [r2, u' R' u]
b' l u2 [r2, u' R' u]
U2 l' u2 [r2, u' R' u]
U2 l F2 [r2, u' R' u]
B2 r' B2 [r2, u' R' u]
B2 r u2 [r2, u' R' u]
d2 r' d2 [r2, u' R' u]
U f' u' [r2, u' R' u]
d r' d' [r2, u' R' u]
B d' b [r2, d' L2 d]
b2 l u2 [r2, d' R' d]
R2 d' f [r2, f' R f]
U' r U [r2, f' R2 f]
B' l' D [r2, f' R2 f]
b' r' D2 [r2, f' R2 f]
b' r b [r2, f' R2 f]
U2 r' f2 [r2, f' R2 f]
U2 r U2 [r2, f' R2 f]
B2 l' D2 [r2, f' R2 f]
B2 l f2 [r2, f' R2 f]
b2 r b2 [r2, f' R2 f]
B u f [r2, f' R2 f]
r2 b u' [r2, f' R' f]
r2 u' b [r2, b' R b]
d2 l' f2 [r2, b' R2 b]
R2 f d' [r2, b' R' b]
d2 f' d [r2, b' R' b]
r b d' [r2, b' R' b]
U2 B d' [r2, F l F']
B d' U2 [r2, F l F']
B U2 d' [r2, F l F']
B d' b [r2, F u F']
b' B d' [r2, F l' F']
B d' b2 [r2, F l' F']
B b' d' [r2, F l' F']
b' B d' [r2, B l B']
B d' b2 [r2, B l B']
B b' d' [r2, B l B']
U2 B d' [r2, B l' B']
B d' U2 [r2, B l' B']
B U2 d' [r2, B l' B']
B d' b' [r2, B d' B']
d' b u [r2, u R u']
d r' B [r2, u L2 u']
B d' b' [r2, u R2 u']
d2 r F2 [r2, u L' u']
R' u b [r2, d L' d']
b2 l' F2 [r2, d L' d']
R2 d' f [r2, f L f']
b' r b2 [r2, f L2 f']
b2 r' D2 [r2, f L2 f']
b2 r b' [r2, f L2 f']
U' r b [r2, f L' f']
R2 d f [r2, f L' f']
R2 f d [r2, f L' f']
d2 f' d' [r2, f L' f']
r b d [r2, f L' f']
d l' D [r2, f L' f']
r2 u' b [r2, b L b']
d2 l' f' [r2, b L2 b']
d2 l D2 [r2, b L2 b']
r2 u b [r2, b L' b']
r2 b u [r2, b L' b']
r2 f [d2, L' u L]
r' U2 f' [d2, L' u L]
r' d2 b' [d2, L' u L]
U2 f' r2 [d2, L' u L]
U2 r2 f' [d2, L' u L]
r2 f d2 [d2, L' u L]
d2 b' F2 [d2, L' u L]
d2 F2 b' [d2, L' u L]
r f r2 [d2, L' u L]
b' r f [d2, L' b L]
d2 b' l [d2, L' b L]
r2 u' f [d2, L' u2 L]
r2 f u' [d2, L' u2 L]
r2 f u [d2, L' b2 L]
U2 f' B2 [d2, L' u' L]
U2 B2 f' [d2, L' u' L]
B2 U2 f' [d2, L' u' L]
B2 r2 f [d2, L' u' L]
B2 d2 b' [d2, L' u' L]
r2 u2 f [d2, L' u' L]
r2 f u2 [d2, L' u' L]
d2 b' l2 [d2, L' u' L]
d2 l2 b' [d2, L' u' L]
r B2 f [d2, L' u' L]
r f B2 [d2, L' u' L]
r' u L [d2, L' b' L]
U2 r' f' [d2, L' b' L]
U2 f' r' [d2, L' b' L]
B2 u' L [d2, L' b' L]
B2 l f' [d2, L' b' L]
r2 f r [d2, L' b' L]
B u' L2 [d2, L' b' L]
B u f2 [d2, L' b' L]
r f r' [d2, L' b' L]
U2 f' B2 [d2, R' u R]
U2 B2 f' [d2, R' u R]
B2 U2 f' [d2, R' u R]
B2 r2 f [d2, R' u R]
B2 d2 b' [d2, R' u R]
r2 u2 f [d2, R' u R]
r2 f u2 [d2, R' u R]
d2 b' l2 [d2, R' u R]
d2 l2 b' [d2, R' u R]
r B2 f [d2, R' u R]
r f B2 [d2, R' u R]
U2 f' r [d2, R' f R]
r2 u L [d2, R' f R]
r2 f r' [d2, R' f R]
r f r [d2, R' f R]
r2 f u [d2, R' u2 R]
r2 u' f [d2, R' f2 R]
r2 f u' [d2, R' f2 R]
r2 f [d2, R' u' R]
r' U2 f' [d2, R' u' R]
r' d2 b' [d2, R' u' R]
U2 f' r2 [d2, R' u' R]
U2 r2 f' [d2, R' u' R]
r2 f d2 [d2, R' u' R]
d2 b' F2 [d2, R' u' R]
d2 F2 b' [d2, R' u' R]
r f r2 [d2, R' u' R]
d2 l' b' [d2, R' f' R]
d2 b' l' [d2, R' f' R]
r2 f d' [d2, F' l2 F]
r2 f d [d2, F' l2 F]
r2 f d' [d2, B' u2 B]
r2 f d [d2, B' u2 B]
U b' l' [d2, l' U l]
R' u' l2 [d2, l' U2 l]
R' u F2 [d2, l' U2 l]
b' l' b [d2, l' U2 l]
U2 l b [d2, l' U2 l]
U2 b l [d2, l' U2 l]
R2 f' l [d2, l' U2 l]
R2 u F' [d2, l' U2 l]
b2 l' b' [d2, l' U2 l]
b u' F' [d2, l' U2 l]
b2 l' u' [d2, l' U' l]
r2 d F [d2, l' D' l]
B d r2 [d2, l' D' l]
b2 u' l' [d2, r' U r]
r2 f d' [d2, r' D r]
r2 f d [d2, r' D r]
d2 r f [d2, r' U2 r]
d2 f r [d2, r' U2 r]
b2 l' u [d2, r' U' r]
b2 u l' [d2, r' U' r]
R' d R2 [d2, f' U f]
R2 d R' [d2, f' U f]
d l' f' [d2, f' U f]
b d' L' [d2, f' U f]
r2 f u [d2, f' D f]
b' r f [d2, f' D2 f]
d2 b' l [d2, f' D2 f]
r2 u' f [d2, b' D b]
r2 f u' [d2, b' D b]
U2 f' r [d2, b' D2 b]
r2 u L [d2, b' D2 b]
r2 f r' [d2, b' D2 b]
r f r [d2, b' D2 b]
b2 l' d' [d2, b' U' b]
b2 l' d [d2, b' U' b]
b2 l' d' [d2, L f2 L']
b2 l' d [d2, L f2 L']
b2 l' d' [d2, R u2 R']
b2 l' d [d2, R u2 R']
b' l' R2 [d2, F u F']
b' R2 l' [d2, F u F']
U2 R2 l [d2, F u F']
U2 l R2 [d2, F u F']
R2 U2 l [d2, F u F']
R2 d2 r [d2, F u F']
R2 b2 l' [d2, F u F']
d2 f2 r [d2, F u F']
d2 r f2 [d2, F u F']
b2 l' u2 [d2, F u F']
b2 u2 l' [d2, F u F']
R' u' l2 [d2, F r F']
R' u F2 [d2, F r F']
b' l' b [d2, F r F']
U2 l b [d2, F r F']
U2 b l [d2, F r F']
R2 f' l [d2, F r F']
R2 u F' [d2, F r F']
b2 l' b' [d2, F r F']
b u' F' [d2, F r F']
b2 l' u [d2, F u2 F']
b2 u l' [d2, F u2 F']
b2 l' u' [d2, F r2 F']
b2 l' [d2, F u' F']
b' l' b2 [d2, F u' F']
U2 b2 l [d2, F u' F']
U2 l b2 [d2, F u' F']
d2 L2 r [d2, F u' F']
d2 r L2 [d2, F u' F']
b2 l' d2 [d2, F u' F']
b2 L2 l' [d2, F u' F']
b U2 l [d2, F u' F']
b d2 r [d2, F u' F']
d2 r f' [d2, F r' F']
r b' l' [d2, F r' F']
d2 r f [d2, B l B']
d2 f r [d2, B l B']
b2 l' [d2, B u B']
b' l' b2 [d2, B u B']
U2 b2 l [d2, B u B']
U2 l b2 [d2, B u B']
d2 L2 r [d2, B u B']
d2 r L2 [d2, B u B']
b2 l' d2 [d2, B u B']
b2 L2 l' [d2, B u B']
b U2 l [d2, B u B']
b d2 r [d2, B u B']
b2 l' u [d2, B l2 B']
b2 u l' [d2, B l2 B']
b2 l' u' [d2, B u2 B']
b' l' b' [d2, B l' B']
U2 l b' [d2, B l' B']
b2 l' b [d2, B l' B']
b2 u' F' [d2, B l' B']
b' l' R2 [d2, B u' B']
b' R2 l' [d2, B u' B']
U2 R2 l [d2, B u' B']
U2 l R2 [d2, B u' B']
R2 U2 l [d2, B u' B']
R2 d2 r [d2, B u' B']
R2 b2 l' [d2, B u' B']
d2 f2 r [d2, B u' B']
d2 r f2 [d2, B u' B']
b2 l' u2 [d2, B u' B']
b2 u2 l' [d2, B u' B']
d2 r f' [d2, l D2 l']
r b' l' [d2, l D2 l']
r' d F [d2, l U' l']
d' f l [d2, l U' l']
B2 d' B [d2, l U' l']
B d' B2 [d2, l U' l']
b2 l' u' [d2, l D' l']
r2 f d' [d2, r U r']
r2 f d [d2, r U r']
b' l' b' [d2, r D2 r']
U2 l b' [d2, r D2 r']
b2 l' b [d2, r D2 r']
b2 u' F' [d2, r D2 r']
b2 l' u [d2, r D' r']
b2 u l' [d2, r D' r']
r2 f u [d2, f U f']
R' d' b2 [d2, f D f']
b2 d' L' [d2, f D f']
r' u L [d2, f U2 f']
U2 r' f' [d2, f U2 f']
U2 f' r' [d2, f U2 f']
B2 u' L [d2, f U2 f']
B2 l f' [d2, f U2 f']
r2 f r [d2, f U2 f']
B u' L2 [d2, f U2 f']
B u f2 [d2, f U2 f']
r f r' [d2, f U2 f']
U' r f [d2, f U' f']
r2 u' f [d2, b U b']
r2 f u' [d2, b U b']
d2 l' b' [d2, b U2 b']
d2 b' l' [d2, b U2 b']
r2 u f [d2, b U' b']
b2 l' d' [d2, b D' b']
b2 l' d [d2, b D' b']
R' d' u2 [f2, L' b L]
R' u2 d' [f2, L' b L]
r' R u [f2, L' b L]
r' u R [f2, L' b L]
d' F' u [f2, L' b L]
B2 u' R [f2, L' b L]
B2 R u' [f2, L' b L]
d2 L' d [f2, L' b L]
R r' u [f2, L' b L]
R B2 u' [f2, L' b L]
R f2 d' [f2, L' b L]
b d' L [f2, L' b L]
b L d' [f2, L' b L]
U f' R [f2, L' d' L]
R b L [f2, L' d' L]
b2 d' L [f2, L' b' L]
b2 L d' [f2, L' b' L]
B' l' U [f2, U' b U]
B' U l' [f2, U' b U]
U B' l' [f2, U' b U]
b2 d' L [f2, R' b R]
b2 L d' [f2, R' b R]
R' d' u2 [f2, R' b' R]
R' u2 d' [f2, R' b' R]
r' R u [f2, R' b' R]
r' u R [f2, R' b' R]
d' F' u [f2, R' b' R]
B2 u' R [f2, R' b' R]
B2 R u' [f2, R' b' R]
d2 L' d [f2, R' b' R]
R r' u [f2, R' b' R]
R B2 u' [f2, R' b' R]
R f2 d' [f2, R' b' R]
b d' L [f2, R' b' R]
b L d' [f2, R' b' R]
d' f U [f2, D' r D]
B' l' U [f2, D' b' D]
B' U l' [f2, D' b' D]
U B' l' [f2, D' b' D]
d' f U [f2, l' F2 l]
U2 b' D2 [f2, l' B2 l]
U2 b r [f2, l' B2 l]
R2 f' r [f2, l' B2 l]
R2 f U2 [f2, l' B2 l]
r b' l2 [f2, l' B2 l]
r b U2 [f2, l' B2 l]
U2 f' R2 [f2, u' B u]
R2 b L2 [f2, u' B u]
r f R2 [f2, u' B u]
d' b L [f2, u' F' u]
U f' d' [f2, u' F' u]
U2 r d [f2, r' B r]
U2 b' D2 [f2, U r U']
U2 b r [f2, U r U']
R2 f' r [f2, U r U']
R2 f U2 [f2, U r U']
r b' l2 [f2, U r U']
r b U2 [f2, U r U']
R' U2 r [f2, U b U']
U2 R' r [f2, U b U']
U2 r R' [f2, U b U']
U2 b r2 [f2, U r' U']
R2 f' r2 [f2, U r' U']
r2 b' l2 [f2, U r' U']
r2 b U2 [f2, U r' U']
d2 f' U2 [f2, D l' D']
d2 f r2 [f2, D l' D']
R' U2 r [f2, D b' D']
U2 R' r [f2, D b' D']
U2 r R' [f2, D b' D']
U2 r d' [f2, l F l']
U2 b r2 [f2, l F2 l']
R2 f' r2 [f2, l F2 l']
r2 b' l2 [f2, l F2 l']
r2 b U2 [f2, l F2 l']
d' f r [f2, l B' l']
U b' D [f2, l B' l']
R f U [f2, l B' l']
U2 f d2 [f2, u F u']
R2 b' d2 [f2, u F u']
d2 b' R2 [f2, u F u']
d2 b u2 [f2, u F u']
r f' d2 [f2, u F u']
U f' R [f2, u B2 u']
R b L [f2, u B2 u']
d2 f' U2 [f2, r F2 r']
d2 f r2 [f2, r F2 r']
r2 f' d2 [f2, d F d']
r2 f R2 [f2, d F d']
R' r d [b2, L' f L]
R' d r2 [b2, L' f L]
r R' d [b2, L' f L]
R' d r' [b2, L' u' L]
R' U2 d [b2, L' f' L]
R' d U2 [b2, L' f' L]
U2 R' d [b2, L' f' L]
R' d r [b2, R' d R]
R' U2 d [b2, R' f R]
R' d U2 [b2, R' f R]
U2 R' d [b2, R' f R]
R' r d [b2, R' f' R]
R' d r2 [b2, R' f' R]
r R' d [b2, R' f' R]
d' f D' [b2, l' F l]
b' r' d' [b2, l' F l]
B2 l' d' [b2, l' F l]
B2 d' l' [b2, l' F l]
d2 l d [b2, l' F l]
U b' r' [b2, l' F l]
r2 b' r [b2, l' F2 l]
r2 b D2 [b2, l' F2 l]
r b' r2 [b2, l' F2 l]
B2 d l' [b2, l' F' l]
d2 b' L2 [b2, u' F u]
d' b R' [b2, u' F2 u]
R' d r [b2, u' B2 u]
d r' u' [b2, u' B' u]
b2 u' r' [b2, r' F r]
b2 r' u' [b2, r' F r]
d2 f' D2 [b2, r' F2 r]
d2 f l [b2, r' F2 r]
b2 u r' [b2, r' F' r]
r2 f L2 [b2, d' F d]
B u' r' [b2, d' F d]
d' b R' [b2, L d L']
U B u' [b2, L f' L']
B u' U [b2, L f' L']
B U u' [b2, L f' L']
d2 f' D2 [b2, U l U']
d2 f l [b2, U l U']
d2 L' l [b2, U f U']
d2 l L' [b2, U f U']
b2 r' L [b2, U f U']
b2 L r' [b2, U f U']
b2 u r' [b2, U l2 U']
B2 d l' [b2, U f2 U']
d2 f l2 [b2, U l' U']
d' F l [b2, U f' U']
b' r' R [b2, U f' U']
b' R r' [b2, U f' U']
B2 l' R [b2, U f' U']
B2 R l' [b2, U f' U']
R d' l [b2, U f' U']
R B2 l' [b2, U f' U']
R b2 r' [b2, U f' U']
U B u' [b2, R f R']
B u' U [b2, R f R']
B U u' [b2, R f R']
r2 b' r [b2, D r D']
r2 b D2 [b2, D r D']
r b' r2 [b2, D r D']
d' F l [b2, D f D']
b' r' R [b2, D f D']
b' R r' [b2, D f D']
B2 l' R [b2, D f D']
B2 R l' [b2, D f D']
R d' l [b2, D f D']
R B2 l' [b2, D f D']
R b2 r' [b2, D f D']
B2 d l' [b2, D r2 D']
b2 u r' [b2, D f2 D']
R' u' l' [b2, D r' D']
U2 b' U2 [b2, D r' D']
U2 b l2 [b2, D r' D']
R2 f' l2 [b2, D r' D']
R2 f D2 [b2, D r' D']
r2 b' r2 [b2, D r' D']
U b' U' [b2, D r' D']
R f D' [b2, D r' D']
r b' r' [b2, D r' D']
r b D2 [b2, D r' D']
d2 L' l [b2, D f' D']
d2 l L' [b2, D f' D']
b2 r' L [b2, D f' D']
b2 L r' [b2, D f' D']
b2 r' u [b2, l B l']
R' u' l' [b2, l B2 l']
U2 b' U2 [b2, l B2 l']
U2 b l2 [b2, l B2 l']
R2 f' l2 [b2, l B2 l']
R2 f D2 [b2, l B2 l']
r2 b' r2 [b2, l B2 l']
U b' U' [b2, l B2 l']
R f D' [b2, l B2 l']
r b' r' [b2, l B2 l']
r b D2 [b2, l B2 l']
B2 d l' [b2, l B' l']
U' l u [b2, u B u']
d' b d [b2, u B u']
U2 f' L2 [b2, u B u']
U2 f u2 [b2, u B u']
R2 b' u2 [b2, u B u']
R2 b R2 [b2, u B u']
d2 b d2 [b2, u B u']
U f' L' [b2, u B u']
R b R' [b2, u B u']
B u' r [b2, u B u']
r f' u2 [b2, u B u']
r f L2 [b2, u B u']
b' r' d [b2, r B r']
B2 l' d [b2, r B r']
d2 l d' [b2, r B r']
d2 f l2 [b2, r B2 r']
b2 u r' [b2, r B' r']
r2 f' u2 [b2, d B d']
R' d r' [b2, d F2 d']
r2 d2 u [L', u' r u]
r2 u d2 [L', u' r u]
d L2 b [L', u' l2 u]
r' d2 u [L', u' r' u]
r' u d2 [L', u' r' u]
d' f2 d' [L', u' r' u]
R2 d' f2 [L', u' r' u]
B2 u' d2 [L', u' r' u]
B2 d2 u' [L', u' r' u]
d2 F2 u [L', u' r' u]
d2 l2 u' [L', u' r' u]
d L2 d [L', u' r' u]
b d L2 [L', u' r' u]
b d [L', d' r d]
U' r' b [L', d' r d]
B' l b [L', d' r d]
R2 u2 d [L', d' r d]
R2 d u2 [L', d' r d]
d2 L2 d' [L', d' r d]
d B2 u' [L', d' r d]
d l2 u [L', d' r d]
b L2 d [L', d' r d]
b d r' [L', d' r2 d]
r2 u' b2 [L', d' r' d]
b2 D2 d [L', d' r' d]
b2 d D2 [L', d' r' d]
r b2 d [L', d' r' d]
b r d [L', d' r' d]
b d r2 [L', d' r' d]
R2 d f2 [L', f' r2 f]
b d L' [L', f' r2 f]
d' b d2 [L', b' l b]
d2 b d' [L', b' l b]
b2 D d [L', b' l2 b]
b2 d D [L', b' l2 b]
r2 u b2 [L', b' r2 b]
R' u2 b [L', b' r' b]
b2 L b' [L', b' r' b]
b2 D f [L', b' r' b]
U f' b2 [L', b' r' b]
U b2 f' [L', b' r' b]
R f2 b [L', b' r' b]
R b f2 [L', b' r' b]
b L b [L', b' r' b]
b U f' [L', b' r' b]
b2 d L2 [L', u l u']
d2 r' u [L', u l2 u']
U f' d2 [L', u l2 u']
d' f2 b [L', u r2 u']
d' b f2 [L', u r2 u']
U2 b2 d [L', d l d']
b2 l2 d [L', d l d']
b2 d l2 [L', d l d']
b U2 d [L', d l d']
b d U2 [L', d l d']
b2 l d [L', d l2 d']
b2 d l [L', d l2 d']
b2 d [L', d l' d']
r' u' b2 [L', d l' d']
B2 u b2 [L', d l' d']
b2 L2 d [L', d l' d']
b2 d L' [L', f l2 f']
U' d2 b [L', f l' f']
d2 U' b [L', f l' f']
U f d2 [L', f l' f']
R b' d2 [L', f l' f']
d r d [L', f l' f']
d2 L' b [L', b l b']
U b2 d [L', b r2 b']
b U d [L', b r2 b']
b d U [L', b r2 b']
U' r' [U', l' d l]
B' l [U', l' d l]
r' U' r [U', l' d l]
r' F' l' [U', l' d l]
B u2 l' [U', l' d l]
b d b' [U', l' d l]
U' r' d' [U', l' d2 l]
B' l d' [U', l' d2 l]
d' f' U' [U', l' d2 l]
d' f l2 [U', l' d2 l]
U' r' d2 [U', l' d' l]
B' l d2 [U', l' d' l]
B' d l [U', l' d' l]
d2 F l' [U', l' d' l]
d L' l [U', l' d' l]
d l L' [U', l' d' l]
R' d' f' [U', r' u r]
d2 U l' [U', r' d r]
U d2 l' [U', r' d r]
B2 U b [U', r' u2 r]
B2 R f' [U', r' u2 r]
U B2 b [U', r' u2 r]
U b B2 [U', r' u2 r]
R f' B2 [U', r' u2 r]
R B2 f' [U', r' u2 r]
U' r' U2 [U', r' d' r]
B' l U2 [U', r' d' r]
U2 B r' [U', r' d' r]
B2 U l [U', r' d' r]
U B2 l [U', r' d' r]
B U2 r' [U', r' d' r]
U2 d b' [U', f' d f]
d U2 b' [U', f' d f]
U' r' U' [U', f' d2 f]
U' r f2 [U', f' d2 f]
B' l U' [U', f' d2 f]
d' f' U2 [U', f' d' f]
d' f' [U', b' d b]
d L2 l [U', b' u2 b]
d l L2 [U', b' u2 b]
d' f' d' [U', b' d2 b]
r' d l [U', b' u' b]
B' U b [U', b' d' b]
B' R f' [U', b' d' b]
d' f' d2 [U', b' d' b]
U B' b [U', b' d' b]
U b B' [U', b' d' b]
R B' f' [U', b' d' b]
R f' B' [U', b' d' b]
d L2 f [U', b' d' b]
U' r' R2 [U', l u l']
U' R2 r' [U', l u l']
B' R2 l [U', l u l']
B' l R2 [U', l u l']
R2 U' r' [U', l u l']
R2 B' l [U', l u l']
d l U' [U', l d l']
B d l [U', l u2 l']
U' R2 f' [U', l d2 l']
R' U2 b [U', l d2 l']
U2 R' b [U', l d2 l']
R2 U' f' [U', l d2 l']
U b U2 [U', l d2 l']
R f' U2 [U', l d2 l']
R' b r' [U', l u' l']
B' b l [U', l u' l']
r' u' b [U', l u' l']
B2 u b [U', l u' l']
b2 d b' [U', l u' l']
d L l [U', l u' l']
d l L [U', l u' l']
b U' r' [U', l u' l']
b B' l [U', l u' l']
U b d' [U', r d r']
R f' d' [U', r d r']
d' f' F [U', r d2 r']
d' F f' [U', r d2 r']
d2 L' f [U', r d2 r']
U b d2 [U', r d2 r']
R d' f' [U', r d2 r']
R f' d2 [U', r d2 r']
U b d [U', r d' r']
R f' d [U', r d' r']
d l' f2 [U', r d' r']
d l U [U', r d' r']
d l U2 [U', f d2 f']
U b' l2 [U', f d' f']
U b U [U', f d' f']
R f' U [U', f d' f']
d' f' F2 [U', b u b']
d' F2 f' [U', b u b']
R2 u l' [U', b d b']
U b U' [U', b d b']
R f' U' [U', b d b']
R f l2 [U', b d b']
d l d' [U', b d b']
b u' l' [U', b d b']
U' r' R [U', b d2 b']
U' R r' [U', b d2 b']
B' R l [U', b d2 b']
B' l R [U', b d2 b']
d' F2 l' [U', b d2 b']
R U' r' [U', b d2 b']
R B' l [U', b d2 b']
d l d2 [U', b d2 b']
U B b [U', b u' b']
U b B [U', b u' b']
R f' B [U', b u' b']
R B f' [U', b u' b']
B U b [U', b u' b']
B R f' [U', b u' b']
d l d [U', b d' b']
U' r' b' [R', u' l u]
B' l b' [R', u' l u]
r' b' u' [R', u' l u]
b' B2 u [R', u' l u]
b' r2 u' [R', u' l u]
B2 b' u [R', u' l u]
r2 u' D2 [R', u' l u]
r2 D2 u' [R', u' l u]
d b2 d' [R', u' l u]
b d b2 [R', u' l u]
d' b' R2 [R', u' r2 u]
r' u' U2 [R', u' l' u]
r' U2 u' [R', u' l' u]
U2 B2 u [R', u' l' u]
U2 r2 u' [R', u' l' u]
B2 U2 u [R', u' l' u]
B2 u U2 [R', u' l' u]
r2 u' f2 [R', u' l' u]
r2 f2 u' [R', u' l' u]
U2 R2 d' [R', d' l d]
R2 d' U2 [R', d' l d]
R2 U2 d' [R', d' l d]
R' d' b' [R', d' r d]
d' b' r' [R', d' r d]
d' b' r2 [R', d' r2 d]
U B f [R', d' r2 d]
U f B [R', d' r2 d]
R b' B [R', d' r2 d]
R B b' [R', d' r2 d]
B U f [R', d' r2 d]
B R b' [R', d' r2 d]
b' R2 d' [R', d' l' d]
R2 d' b2 [R', d' l' d]
R2 b2 d' [R', d' l' d]
b2 d' u2 [R', d' l' d]
b2 u2 d' [R', d' l' d]
d' b' r [R', d' r' d]
d' b' R [R', f' r f]
d' b u2 [R', f' r f]
U2 f d' [R', f' r f]
R2 b' d' [R', f' r f]
r f' d' [R', f' r f]
R2 d b2 [R', f' l2 f]
d' b' F [R', b' l b]
d' F b' [R', b' l b]
R d' b' [R', b' l b]
r2 f' u' [R', b' r b]
r2 u f2 [R', b' l2 b]
r' u' U [R', b' r2 b]
r' U u' [R', b' r2 b]
B2 U u [R', b' r2 b]
B2 u U [R', b' r2 b]
U B2 u [R', b' r2 b]
B r' u' [R', b' r2 b]
B2 U f [R', b' l' b]
B2 R b' [R', b' l' b]
U B2 f [R', b' l' b]
U f B2 [R', b' l' b]
R b' B2 [R', b' l' b]
R B2 b' [R', b' l' b]
d' b' R' [R', b' r' b]
r2 u' [R', u r u']
r' u' r2 [R', u r u']
B2 r2 u [R', u r u']
B2 u r2 [R', u r u']
r B2 u [R', u r u']
r' u' r [R', u r2 u']
b' l u [R', u r2 u']
U2 l' u [R', u r2 u']
B2 u r [R', u r2 u']
B2 r u [R', u r2 u']
r2 u' r' [R', u r2 u']
U f' u2 [R', u r2 u']
U f R' [R', u r2 u']
R b' R' [R', u r2 u']
r' u' [R', u r' u']
B2 u [R', u r' u']
R' B' d' [R', u r' u']
B' R' d' [R', u r' u']
d' R2 d [R', u r' u']
R2 d' R2 [R', u r' u']
r2 u' r2 [R', u r' u']
b2 d b2 [R', u r' u']
R2 d' [R', d r d']
r' u' R2 [R', d r d']
d' F2 u' [R', d r d']
B2 u R2 [R', d r d']
d2 f2 d [R', d r d']
R B u [R', d r d']
B R u [R', d r d']
b d' u2 [R', d r d']
b u2 d' [R', d r d']
d' b' F2 [R', d l2 d']
d' F2 b' [R', d l2 d']
R2 d' r' [R', d r2 d']
d' r2 u [R', d r' d']
R2 d' r2 [R', d r' d']
R2 r d' [R', d r' d']
r2 u' R2 [R', d r' d']
r R2 d' [R', d r' d']
U' R2 b' [R', f r f']
R' U2 f [R', f r f']
R' r f' [R', f r f']
U2 R' f [R', f r f']
R2 U' b' [R', f r f']
U f R2 [R', f r f']
R b' R2 [R', f r f']
r R' f' [R', f r f']
U' R2 d' [R', f l2 f']
R2 U' d' [R', f l2 f']
R2 d' U' [R', f l2 f']
r' u' R' [R', f r2 f']
R2 d' R [R', f r2 f']
B2 u R' [R', f r2 f']
R' r2 f' [R', f r' f']
r2 R' f' [R', f r' f']
B' r' u' [R', b l b']
r' U f [R', b r b']
r' R b' [R', b r b']
d' F' b' [R', b r b']
d' b' F' [R', b r b']
r2 D' f' [R', b r b']
U f r2 [R', b r b']
R r' b' [R', b r b']
R b' r2 [R', b r b']
B r' f [R', b r b']
r2 D' u' [R', b l2 b']
r2 u' D' [R', b l2 b']
r2 u' R [R', b r2 b']
U f r [R', b r2 b']
R b' r [R', b r2 b']
U f [R', b r' b']
R b' [R', b r' b']
U' l2 f' [R', b r' b']
b' R b [R', b r' b']
b' D f' [R', b r' b']
r D' f' [R', b r' b']
d r d' [R', b r' b']
d' f r2 [D', l' u2 l]
U' l2 b' [D', l' d2 l]
b' R f [D', l' d2 l]
b' D b' [D', l' d2 l]
b2 L f' [D', l' d2 l]
b2 D b [D', l' d2 l]
U b' f2 [D', l' d2 l]
U f2 b' [D', l' d2 l]
R b2 f [D', l' d2 l]
R f b2 [D', l' d2 l]
r D' b' [D', l' d2 l]
b2 D r [D', l' u' l]
U' r' b2 [D', r' u r]
B' l b2 [D', r' u r]
b2 B r [D', r' u r]
B b2 r [D', r' u r]
b d b [D', r' u r]
d' f' r2 [D', f' u f]
U' r b2 [D', f' u2 f]
r d l' [D', f' d2 f]
d l' r2 [D', f' d2 f]
d r2 l' [D', f' d2 f]
R f r [D', f' d' f]
d' b2 r' [D', b' d2 b]
b' d' r' [D', b' d2 b]
U' l2 r [D', l d l']
U' r l2 [D', l d l']
B' l' r2 [D', l d l']
B' r2 l' [D', l d l']
b' D r [D', l d l']
r2 D' r' [D', l d l']
r2 F' l [D', l d l']
U f2 r [D', l d l']
r D' r [D', l d l']
r B' l' [D', l d l']
r2 D' b' [D', l u2 l']
d l' b2 [D', l u' l']
r' u' b' [D', r d' r']
b' B r [D', r d' r']
B2 u b' [D', r d' r']
b2 d b [D', r d' r']
B b' r [D', r d' r']
r2 d l' [D', f u f']
R f r2 [D', f u f']
r d b [D', f d f']
d r2 b [D', f d f']
d' b2 f [D', b d b']
d' f b2 [D', b d b']
b' d' f [D', b d b']
U b' r2 [D', b u' b']
U' l d2 [F', l' f l]
d2 b u' [F', l' f l]
r2 d' F2 [F', l' f2 l]
d r' l2 [F', l' b' l]
d l2 r' [F', l' b' l]
d' f' r' [F', u' b u]
r2 d' D [F', u' b u]
r2 D d' [F', u' b u]
U r2 d' [F', u' b u]
d2 F r' [F', u' f2 u]
R2 u r2 [F', u' f' u]
r2 d' F' [F', u' f' u]
r2 d l2 [F', u' f' u]
b u' r2 [F', u' f' u]
U' r2 d' [F', u' b' u]
r' U' d' [F', u' b' u]
r' d' U' [F', u' b' u]
r2 d' f' [F', r' f r]
r2 f' d' [F', r' f r]
r' d' U2 [F', r' f2 r]
r' U2 d' [F', r' f2 r]
U2 r2 d' [F', r' f2 r]
r2 d' f2 [F', r' f2 r]
r2 f2 d' [F', r' f2 r]
B' r' d2 [F', r' f' r]
r2 d' f [F', r' f' r]
r2 d' F [F', d' f d]
d' F2 r' [F', l f l']
r' d' F2 [F', l b2 l']
d' F2 d' [F', l b2 l']
R2 d2 u [F', l b2 l']
R2 u d2 [F', l b2 l']
B2 d l2 [F', l b2 l']
d2 L2 u' [F', l b2 l']
d2 f2 u [F', l b2 l']
d l2 d [F', l b2 l']
b u' d2 [F', l b2 l']
b d2 u' [F', l b2 l']
r2 D' d' [F', u f u']
r2 d' D' [F', u f u']
r' d' F' [F', u b u']
r' d l2 [F', u b u']
R2 u r' [F', u b u']
b u' r' [F', u b u']
d2 r' d [F', u f2 u']
d r' d2 [F', u f2 u']
U' r2 l [F', u b2 u']
U' l r2 [F', u b2 u']
B' r' l2 [F', u b2 u']
B' l2 r' [F', u b2 u']
r' U' l [F', u b2 u']
r' F' r' [F', u b2 u']
r2 D' l' [F', u b2 u']
r2 F' r [F', u b2 u']
B u2 r' [F', u b2 u']
r' d' U [F', u f' u']
r' U d' [F', u f' u']
B r' d' [F', u f' u']
b2 u' r2 [F', u b' u']
B' r' d' [F', r b r']
r' d' b' [F', r b r']
r' d' b2 [F', r b2 r']
r' b' d' [F', r b2 r']
b' r2 d' [F', r b2 r']
r2 d' D2 [F', r b2 r']
r2 D2 d' [F', r b2 r']
b2 u r2 [F', r b2 r']
d' U2 l [F', r f' r']
d' b2 l' [F', r f' r']
b' d' l' [F', r f' r']
U2 d' l [F', r f' r']
U f d' [F', r f' r']
R b' d' [F', r f' r']
d r d2 [F', r f' r']
r' d' b [F', r b' r']
r' d' F [F', d b' d']
B2 d' l2 [F', d b' d']
U' l' R [B', l' f l]
U' R l' [B', l' f l]
B' R r [B', l' f l]
B' r R [B', l' f l]
R U' l' [B', l' f l]
R B' r [B', l' f l]
B2 d b [B', l' b l]
B2 d [B', l' b2 l]
R' B' u' [B', l' b2 l]
B' R' u' [B', l' b2 l]
r' u2 d [B', l' b2 l]
r' d u2 [B', l' b2 l]
R2 u' B2 [B', l' b2 l]
d2 l2 d' [B', l' b2 l]
d L2 u [B', l' b2 l]
b u B2 [B', l' b2 l]
d L2 r [B', l' f' l]
d r L2 [B', l' f' l]
U' l' B' [B', l' b' l]
B' r' u2 [B', l' b' l]
B' r B' [B', l' b' l]
B2 d b' [B', l' b' l]
R2 u' B [B', u' b u]
B2 d B' [B', u' b u]
b u B [B', u' b u]
U' l' B2 [B', u' b2 u]
B' r B2 [B', u' b2 u]
b' B l [B', u' b2 u]
U2 B l' [B', u' b2 u]
B2 U r [B', u' b2 u]
U B2 r [B', u' b2 u]
B b' l [B', u' b2 u]
B U2 l' [B', u' b2 u]
B2 U d [B', u' f' u]
B2 d U [B', u' f' u]
U B2 d [B', u' f' u]
b2 u B [B', u' b' u]
U' l' B [B', r' b r]
U' l u2 [B', r' b r]
B' r B [B', r' b r]
U2 f u' [B', r' b r]
R2 u' b' [B', r' b r]
R2 b' u' [B', r' b r]
b2 u b [B', r' b r]
r f' u' [B', r' b r]
b u b' [B', r' b r]
b2 u [B', r' b2 r]
b' R2 u' [B', r' b2 r]
R2 u' b2 [B', r' b2 r]
R2 b2 u' [B', r' b2 r]
b2 L2 u [B', r' b2 r]
b u b2 [B', r' b2 r]
R2 u' b [B', r' b' r]
b2 u b' [B', r' b' r]
b u b [B', r' b' r]
d' f' r [B', d' f d]
R2 u' U [B', d' f d]
R2 U u' [B', d' f d]
U R2 u' [B', d' f d]
U b2 u [B', d' f d]
b U u [B', d' f d]
b u U [B', d' f d]
U' l' b' [B', d' b d]
B' r b' [B', d' b d]
b2 u B' [B', d' b d]
U' l' b2 [B', d' b2 d]
R' b l' [B', d' b2 d]
B' r b2 [B', d' b2 d]
B' b r [B', d' b2 d]
b2 D l [B', d' b2 d]
d L r [B', d' b2 d]
d r L [B', d' b2 d]
b U' l' [B', d' b2 d]
b B' r [B', d' b2 d]
b2 D u [B', d' f' d]
b2 u D [B', d' f' d]
U' l' b [B', d' b' d]
B' r b [B', d' b' d]
r' d r [B', d' b' d]
R2 u' B' [B', d' b' d]
R2 u l2 [B', d' b' d]
B2 d B [B', d' b' d]
r2 d r2 [B', d' b' d]
R f l [B', d' b' d]
b u' l2 [B', d' b' d]
b u B' [B', d' b' d]
U' R' l' [B', l b l']
U' l' R' [B', l b l']
R' U' l' [B', l b l']
R' B' r [B', l b l']
B' R' r [B', l b l']
B' r R' [B', l b l']
d r b2 [B', l b l']
B2 r2 d [B', l f2 l']
B2 d r2 [B', l f2 l']
r2 u2 d [B', l f2 l']
r2 d u2 [B', l f2 l']
r B2 d [B', l f2 l']
B d r [B', l b2 l']
d r b [B', l b2 l']
d r [B', l b' l']
U f d [B', l b' l']
R b' d [B', l b' l']
r d r' [B', l b' l']
b' l d [B', u b2 u']
U2 l' d [B', u b2 u']
B2 r d [B', u b2 u']
d r' u2 [B', u b2 u']
d r B' [B', u b2 u']
B2 d' r2 [B', u f' u']
U' B2 d [B', u b' u']
B2 U' d [B', u b' u']
B2 d U' [B', u b' u']
d r B2 [B', r b r']
U2 R2 u' [B', r f2 r']
U2 b2 u [B', r f2 r']
R2 u' U2 [B', r f2 r']
R2 U2 u' [B', r f2 r']
b2 l2 u [B', r f2 r']
b2 u l2 [B', r f2 r']
b U2 u [B', r f2 r']
b u U2 [B', r f2 r']
r' d r2 [B', d f d']
r2 d r' [B', d f d']
U' R2 u' [B', d b d']
R' b u [B', d b d']
R2 U' u' [B', d b d']
R2 u' U' [B', d b d']
b U' u [B', d b d']
b u U' [B', d b d']
U' l' R2 [B', d f2 d']
U' R2 l' [B', d f2 d']
B' R2 r [B', d f2 d']
B' r R2 [B', d f2 d']
R2 U' l' [B', d f2 d']
R2 B' r [B', d f2 d']
b2 l u [B', d b2 d']
b2 u' l2 [B', d f' d']
U' b2 u [B', d b' d']
b2 D' u [B', d b' d']
b2 u D' [B', d b' d']
B2 b2 [l', U' b U]
b2 B2 [l', U' b U]
r' u2 b2 [l', U' b U]
b2 d2 l [l', U' b U]
b2 L2 B2 [l', U' b U]
B2 U b' [l', U' b2 U]
U b' B2 [l', U' b2 U]
U B2 b' [l', U' b2 U]
b' B2 [l', U' b' U]
B2 b' [l', U' b' U]
r' b' u2 [l', U' b' U]
r' u2 b' [l', U' b' U]
b' r2 u2 [l', U' b' U]
U2 B2 l' [l', U' b' U]
U2 l2 B2 [l', U' b' U]
B2 U2 l' [l', U' b' U]
B2 r2 D2 [l', U' b' U]
r2 D2 u2 [l', U' b' U]
r2 u2 D2 [l', U' b' U]
r D2 B2 [l', U' b' U]
r B2 D2 [l', U' b' U]
b2 u B [l', D' r D]
U2 d2 [l', D' f D]
d2 U2 [l', D' f D]
b' l2 d2 [l', D' f D]
b' d2 l' [l', D' f D]
d2 r2 f [l', D' f D]
d2 b2 l' [l', D' f D]
r d2 f [l', D' f D]
r f2 d2 [l', D' f D]
B2 U b' [l', D' r2 D]
U b' B2 [l', D' r2 D]
U B2 b' [l', D' r2 D]
b' B2 d' [l', D' r' D]
B2 d' b2 [l', D' r' D]
B2 b' d' [l', D' r' D]
U2 R2 d2 [l', D' f' D]
U2 d2 f [l', D' f' D]
R2 U2 d2 [l', D' f' D]
R2 d2 U2 [l', D' f' D]
d2 U2 f [l', D' f' D]
d2 r2 f2 [l', D' f' D]
d2 f2 U2 [l', D' f' D]
r d2 f2 [l', D' f' D]
U2 B2 d' [l', F' u2 F]
B2 d' U2 [l', F' u2 F]
B2 U2 d' [l', F' u2 F]
b2 d2 u [l', F' r2 F]
b2 u d2 [l', F' r2 F]
R' U2 B2 [l', F' u' F]
R' B2 U2 [l', F' u' F]
U2 R' B2 [l', F' u' F]
U2 B2 R' [l', F' u' F]
B2 R' U2 [l', F' u' F]
B2 U2 R' [l', F' u' F]
U b' d2 [l', F' r' F]
R' d2 b2 [l', B' d B]
R' b2 d [l', B' d B]
b' d2 L [l', B' d B]
b' R d2 [l', B' d B]
d2 b2 L [l', B' d B]
b2 L' d [l', B' d B]
b2 d2 L' [l', B' d B]
R b2 d2 [l', B' d B]
U2 B2 d' [l', B' r2 B]
B2 d' U2 [l', B' r2 B]
B2 U2 d' [l', B' r2 B]
b2 d2 u [l', B' d2 B]
b2 u d2 [l', B' d2 B]
R' b2 d2 [l', B' d' B]
d' b2 F [l', B' d' B]
d' F b2 [l', B' d' B]
b' d' F [l', B' d' B]
b' R d' [l', B' d' B]
b2 L' d2 [l', B' d' B]
R d' b2 [l', B' d' B]
R b2 d' [l', B' d' B]
U2 d B' [l', u' L2 u]
d B' U2 [l', u' L2 u]
d U2 B' [l', u' L2 u]
U' B' l2 [l', u' R2 u]
B' U' l2 [l', u' R2 u]
r2 D' F' [l', u' R2 u]
r2 F' D' [l', u' R2 u]
d b' l2 [l', u' R2 u]
b' d2 l2 [l', u' L' u]
U2 B2 d2 [l', u' L' u]
U2 d2 l' [l', u' L' u]
B2 U2 d2 [l', u' L' u]
B2 d2 U2 [l', u' L' u]
d2 U2 l' [l', u' L' u]
d2 l2 U2 [l', u' L' u]
d2 b2 l2 [l', u' L' u]
U' R' B' [l', d' R d]
U' B' R' [l', d' R d]
U' d b' [l', d' R d]
R' U' B' [l', d' R d]
R' B' U' [l', d' R d]
B' U' R' [l', d' R d]
B' R' U' [l', d' R d]
d U' b' [l', d' R d]
d b' R' [l', d' R d]
b' d2 L' [l', d' L2 d]
d2 L' b2 [l', d' L2 d]
d2 b2 L' [l', d' L2 d]
b2 d2 L [l', d' L2 d]
b2 L d2 [l', d' L2 d]
U' B' R2 [l', d' R2 d]
U' R2 B' [l', d' R2 d]
B' U' R2 [l', d' R2 d]
B' R2 U' [l', d' R2 d]
R2 U' B' [l', d' R2 d]
R2 B' U' [l', d' R2 d]
d b' R2 [l', d' R2 d]
b2 d2 [l', d' L' d]
r' F2 b2 [l', d' L' d]
r' b2 F2 [l', d' L' d]
b' d2 L2 [l', d' L' d]
B2 l2 b2 [l', d' L' d]
B2 b2 l' [l', d' L' d]
d2 L2 b [l', d' L' d]
d2 b2 L2 [l', d' L' d]
b2 B2 l' [l', d' L' d]
b2 r2 F2 [l', d' L' d]
b2 L2 d2 [l', d' L' d]
b d2 b [l', d' L' d]
d r b' [l', d' R' d]
U' B' l' [l', f' R f]
U' l2 B' [l', f' R f]
B' U' l' [l', f' R f]
B' b' D [l', f' R f]
B' r2 D' [l', f' R f]
B' U f2 [l', f' R f]
b' B' D [l', f' R f]
b' D B' [l', f' R f]
U B' f2 [l', f' R f]
U f2 B' [l', f' R f]
r D' B' [l', f' R f]
r B' D' [l', f' R f]
d b' l' [l', f' R f]
U2 d2 L2 [l', f' L2 f]
U2 b2 d2 [l', f' L2 f]
B2 b2 l2 [l', f' L2 f]
d2 L2 U2 [l', f' L2 f]
d2 U2 L2 [l', f' L2 f]
d2 f b [l', f' L2 f]
d2 b f [l', f' L2 f]
b2 B2 l2 [l', f' L2 f]
b2 l2 d2 [l', f' L2 f]
b2 d2 l' [l', f' L2 f]
b U2 d2 [l', f' L2 f]
b d2 U2 [l', f' L2 f]
d b2 D [l', f' R2 f]
U2 d2 L [l', f' L' f]
U2 R d2 [l', f' L' f]
d2 U2 L [l', f' L' f]
d2 L U2 [l', f' L' f]
R U2 d2 [l', f' L' f]
R d2 U2 [l', f' L' f]
b' B2 d2 [l', b' L2 b]
b' d2 l [l', b' L2 b]
U2 d2 l2 [l', b' L2 b]
B2 b' d2 [l', b' L2 b]
B2 d2 b2 [l', b' L2 b]
B2 b2 L2 [l', b' L2 b]
d2 U2 l2 [l', b' L2 b]
d2 l2 b2 [l', b' L2 b]
d2 b2 l [l', b' L2 b]
b2 L2 B2 [l', b' L2 b]
b2 B2 L2 [l', b' L2 b]
U' d' F2 [l', b' R2 b]
d' U' F2 [l', b' R2 b]
d' F2 U' [l', b' R2 b]
B2 b2 L [l', b' L' b]
b2 B2 L [l', b' L' b]
b2 L B2 [l', b' L' b]
B' l' d [l', U f2 U']
B' R f [l', U f2 U']
d' f d2 [l', U f2 U']
R B' f [l', U f2 U']
R f B' [l', U f2 U']
d L2 f' [l', U f2 U']
U' R2 u [l', U r' U']
R' b u' [l', U r' U']
R2 U' u [l', U r' U']
R2 u U' [l', U r' U']
b U' u' [l', U r' U']
b u' U' [l', U r' U']
B' l' d [l', D r2 D']
B' R f [l', D r2 D']
d' f d2 [l', D r2 D']
R B' f [l', D r2 D']
R f B' [l', D r2 D']
d L2 f' [l', D r2 D']
r2 D' d [l', D r' D']
r2 d D' [l', D r' D']
U' d l [l', D b' D']
d U' l [l', D b' D']
d l2 U' [l', D b' D']
U' B' [l', F d F']
B' U' [l', F d F']
d b' [l', F d F']
U2 B' U [l', F d F']
B2 U' B [l', F d F']
U B' U2 [l', F d F']
B U' B2 [l', F d F']
b2 u' D [l', F r2 F']
b2 D u' [l', F r2 F']
U' r2 d [l', F d2 F']
r' U' d [l', F d2 F']
r' d U' [l', F d2 F']
d r' b' [l', F d2 F']
d' F2 f [l', F r' F']
d' f F2 [l', F r' F']
U' B' d [l', F d' F']
U' d L' [l', F d' F']
B' U' d [l', F d' F']
B' d U' [l', F d' F']
d L' U' [l', F d' F']
d U' L' [l', F d' F']
d b' d [l', F d' F']
U' r' d [l', B r B']
B' l d [l', B r B']
b2 u' D [l', B u2 B']
b2 D u' [l', B u2 B']
U' r2 d [l', B r2 B']
r' U' d [l', B r2 B']
r' d U' [l', B r2 B']
d r' b' [l', B r2 B']
U' r d [l', B r' B']
r d b' [l', B r' B']
d r2 b' [l', B r' B']
U' d l2 [l', u L u']
d U' l2 [l', u L u']
U2 B2 R [l', u R2 u']
U2 R B2 [l', u R2 u']
B2 U2 R [l', u R2 u']
B2 R U2 [l', u R2 u']
R U2 B2 [l', u R2 u']
R B2 U2 [l', u R2 u']
U2 B2 [l', u R' u']
B2 U2 [l', u R' u']
U' B2 U' [l', u R' u']
B' U2 B' [l', u R' u']
r' U2 u2 [l', u R' u']
r' u2 U2 [l', u R' u']
b' B2 l [l', u R' u']
b' l2 B2 [l', u R' u']
U2 r2 u2 [l', u R' u']
B2 b' l [l', u R' u']
B2 r2 f2 [l', u R' u']
r2 u2 f2 [l', u R' u']
r2 f2 u2 [l', u R' u']
U B2 U [l', u R' u']
B U2 B [l', u R' u']
r B2 f2 [l', u R' u']
r f2 B2 [l', u R' u']
U' d L2 [l', d L d']
d U' L2 [l', d L d']
d L2 U' [l', d L d']
U' d L [l', d L2 d']
R' B' b [l', d L2 d']
R' b B' [l', d L2 d']
B' R' b [l', d L2 d']
B' b U' [l', d L2 d']
b' d b' [l', d L2 d']
d U' L [l', d L2 d']
d L U' [l', d L2 d']
b U' B' [l', d L2 d']
b B' U' [l', d L2 d']
U' b' d2 [l', d R2 d']
b' R' d2 [l', d R2 d']
d2 L b2 [l', d R2 d']
R d2 b2 [l', d R2 d']
d r b' [l', d L' d']
b' R2 d2 [l', d R' d']
b' d2 f2 [l', d R' d']
R2 d2 b2 [l', d R' d']
R2 b2 d2 [l', d R' d']
d2 f2 b2 [l', d R' d']
d2 b2 f2 [l', d R' d']
b2 u2 d2 [l', d R' d']
b2 d2 u2 [l', d R' d']
B' b2 D [l', f L f']
b2 B' D [l', f L f']
b2 D B' [l', f L f']
d b D2 [l', f L f']
U' l2 d [l', f L2 f']
U' d l' [l', f L2 f']
b' D d [l', f L2 f']
b' d D [l', f L2 f']
U f2 d [l', f L2 f']
U d f2 [l', f L2 f']
r D' d [l', f L2 f']
r d D' [l', f L2 f']
d U' l' [l', f L2 f']
d r2 D' [l', f L2 f']
d U f2 [l', f L2 f']
r' U2 F2 [l', f R2 f']
r' F2 U2 [l', f R2 f']
b' B2 l2 [l', f R2 f']
U2 B2 l [l', f R2 f']
U2 r2 F2 [l', f R2 f']
B2 b' l2 [l', f R2 f']
B2 U2 l [l', f R2 f']
B2 l2 U2 [l', f R2 f']
r2 F2 f2 [l', f R2 f']
r2 f2 F2 [l', f R2 f']
d2 b' f [l', f R2 f']
d2 f b' [l', f R2 f']
R' U2 d2 [l', f R' f']
R' d2 U2 [l', f R' f']
U2 R' d2 [l', f R' f']
U' d2 F [l', b L b']
d2 U' F [l', b L b']
d2 F U' [l', b L b']
r' b2 u2 [l', b R2 b']
b' R2 B2 [l', b R2 b']
b' B2 R2 [l', b R2 b']
R2 B2 b2 [l', b R2 b']
R2 b2 B2 [l', b R2 b']
B2 b' R2 [l', b R2 b']
B2 R2 b2 [l', b R2 b']
b2 u2 B2 [l', b R2 b']
b2 r2 u2 [l', b R2 b']
b' B2 R [l', b R' b']
b' R B2 [l', b R' b']
B2 b' R [l', b R' b']
B2 R b2 [l', b R' b']
R B2 b2 [l', b R' b']
R b2 B2 [l', b R' b']
R2 u' b [u', L' d L]
b2 u b' [u', L' d L]
b u b [u', L' d L]
d' b r2 [u', L' d2 L]
R B b [u', L' d2 L]
R b B [u', L' d2 L]
B R b [u', L' d2 L]
b2 l' B [u', L' d' L]
b2 B l' [u', L' d' L]
B b2 l' [u', L' d' L]
R2 r2 F' [u', L' f' L]
r2 F' R2 [u', L' f' L]
r2 R2 F' [u', L' f' L]
B b [u', R' b R]
b B [u', R' b R]
U' b2 r' [u', R' b R]
R2 u2 B [u', R' b R]
R2 B u' [u', R' b R]
b2 D' r' [u', R' b R]
B R2 u' [u', R' b R]
B d2 L2 [u', R' b R]
d B2 L [u', R' b R]
d L B2 [u', R' b R]
b L2 B [u', R' b R]
d' b r2 [u', R' b2 R]
R B b [u', R' b2 R]
R b B [u', R' b2 R]
B R b [u', R' b2 R]
U' R2 l [u', R' d' R]
U' l R2 [u', R' d' R]
R2 U' l [u', R' d' R]
b2 B [u', R' b' R]
B b2 [u', R' b' R]
b2 L2 B [u', R' b' R]
d' r2 f' [u', F' r F]
R2 U B [u', F' r F]
R2 B U [u', F' r F]
U R2 B [u', F' r F]
U B R2 [u', F' r F]
B R2 U [u', F' r F]
B U R2 [u', F' r F]
U' l b2 [u', F' d2 F]
R' b l [u', F' d2 F]
R2 u b [u', F' d2 F]
b2 l' F [u', F' d2 F]
b2 u' b' [u', F' d2 F]
b2 D l' [u', F' d2 F]
b U' l [u', F' d2 F]
b u' b [u', F' d2 F]
d' F2 b [u', F' d' F]
d' b F2 [u', F' d' F]
U' l b2 [u', B' l2 B]
R' b l [u', B' l2 B]
R2 u b [u', B' l2 B]
b2 l' F [u', B' l2 B]
b2 u' b' [u', B' l2 B]
b2 D l' [u', B' l2 B]
b U' l [u', B' l2 B]
b u' b [u', B' l2 B]
R' B2 r2 [u', l' D2 l]
R' r2 u' [u', l' D2 l]
R' r B2 [u', l' D2 l]
B2 R' r2 [u', l' D2 l]
B2 r2 R' [u', l' D2 l]
r2 R' u' [u', l' D2 l]
r2 u2 R' [u', l' D2 l]
r R' B2 [u', l' D2 l]
r B2 R' [u', l' D2 l]
B' l2 b [u', l' U' l]
B' b l2 [u', l' U' l]
r' F' b [u', l' U' l]
r' b F' [u', l' U' l]
R2 B u2 [u', l' U' l]
d2 L2 F [u', l' U' l]
d2 F L2 [u', l' U' l]
B R2 u2 [u', l' U' l]
B u2 b [u', l' U' l]
B b u' [u', l' U' l]
d l2 L [u', l' U' l]
d L l2 [u', l' U' l]
b B' l2 [u', l' U' l]
b r' F' [u', l' U' l]
b d2 F [u', l' U' l]
b B u' [u', l' U' l]
U' R2 B [u', r' U2 r]
U' B R2 [u', r' U2 r]
R2 U' B [u', r' U2 r]
R2 B U' [u', r' U2 r]
B U' R2 [u', r' U2 r]
B R2 U' [u', r' U2 r]
r' b2 L [u', r' D2 r]
b2 r2 L [u', r' D2 r]
b2 L r2 [u', r' D2 r]
U2 R2 B [u', r' U' r]
U2 B R2 [u', r' U' r]
R2 U2 B [u', r' U' r]
R2 B U2 [u', r' U' r]
B U2 R2 [u', r' U' r]
B R2 U2 [u', r' U' r]
B2 b2 L [u', f' D f]
b2 B2 L [u', f' D f]
b2 L B2 [u', f' D f]
B' R2 l2 [u', f' U2 f]
B' l2 R2 [u', f' U2 f]
r' F' R2 [u', f' U2 f]
r' R2 F' [u', f' U2 f]
d' F2 R [u', f' U2 f]
d' R F2 [u', f' U2 f]
R2 B' l2 [u', f' U2 f]
R2 r' F' [u', f' U2 f]
R2 d2 F [u', f' U2 f]
R2 B u [u', f' U2 f]
d2 f2 F [u', f' U2 f]
d2 F f2 [u', f' U2 f]
B R2 u [u', f' U2 f]
B u2 R2 [u', f' U2 f]
B b u2 [u', f' U2 f]
b B u2 [u', f' U2 f]
R' r2 [u', b' D b]
r2 R' [u', b' D b]
U2 b2 B [u', b' U2 b]
U2 B b2 [u', b' U2 b]
b2 l2 B [u', b' U2 b]
b2 B l2 [u', b' U2 b]
B U2 b2 [u', b' U2 b]
B b2 l2 [u', b' U2 b]
B b U2 [u', b' U2 b]
b U2 B [u', b' U2 b]
b B U2 [u', b' U2 b]
R' r2 D' [u', b' D2 b]
r2 R' D' [u', b' D2 b]
r2 D' R' [u', b' D2 b]
U b2 B [u', b' U' b]
U B b2 [u', b' U' b]
B U b2 [u', b' U' b]
B b U [u', b' U' b]
b U B [u', b' U' b]
b B U [u', b' U' b]
r' u' r' [u', b' D' b]
B2 u r' [u', b' D' b]
r2 u' r [u', b' D' b]
R' r2 D [u', L b L']
R' U r2 [u', L b L']
d' r' R2 [u', L b L']
d' R2 r' [u', L b L']
r2 R' D [u', L b L']
r2 D R' [u', L b L']
U R' r2 [u', L b L']
U r2 R' [u', L b L']
B2 U f' [u', L d2 L']
U f' B2 [u', L d2 L']
U B2 f' [u', L d2 L']
R' r2 f [u', L b2 L']
r2 R' f [u', L b2 L']
r2 f R' [u', L b2 L']
U' R' r2 [u', L b' L']
U' r2 R' [u', L b' L']
R' U' r2 [u', L b' L']
R' r' U' [u', L b' L']
r' U' R' [u', L b' L']
r' R' U' [u', L b' L']
R' r2 f [u', R d2 R']
r2 R' f [u', R d2 R']
r2 f R' [u', R d2 R']
B2 U f' [u', R f2 R']
U f' B2 [u', R f2 R']
U B2 f' [u', R f2 R']
R' B' r' [u', R d' R']
B' R' r' [u', R d' R']
B' r' R' [u', R d' R']
d r' b2 [u', R d' R']
U' b' B2 [u', F l F']
U' B2 b' [u', F l F']
b' R' B2 [u', F l F']
b' B2 R' [u', F l F']
B2 U' b' [u', F l F']
B2 b' R' [u', F l F']
d B' b2 [u', F l F']
d b2 B' [u', F l F']
d r' L2 [u', F d2 F']
d L2 r' [u', F d2 F']
R' U2 B2 [u', F l' F']
R' B2 U2 [u', F l' F']
U2 R' B2 [u', F l' F']
U2 B2 R' [u', F l' F']
B2 R' U2 [u', F l' F']
B2 U2 R' [u', F l' F']
r' U f' [u', F d' F']
r' u r' [u', F d' F']
B2 u' r' [u', F d' F']
r2 D' f [u', F d' F']
r2 u r [u', F d' F']
r2 f L' [u', F d' F']
U f' r2 [u', F d' F']
B r' f' [u', F d' F']
R' u2 r2 [u', B r B']
R' r2 u [u', B r B']
r2 R' u [u', B r B']
r2 d2 L' [u', B r B']
r2 b2 L [u', B r B']
R f2 r2 [u', B r B']
b r2 L [u', B r B']
b L r2 [u', B r B']
d r' L2 [u', B r2 B']
d L2 r' [u', B r2 B']
R' r' u [u', B r' B']
R' B2 u2 [u', B r' B']
R' u2 r' [u', B r' B']
r' R' u [u', B r' B']
r' d2 L' [u', B r' B']
r' R f2 [u', B r' B']
r' b L [u', B r' B']
d' F' f2 [u', B r' B']
d' f2 F' [u', B r' B']
B2 R' u2 [u', B r' B']
d2 L' F2 [u', B r' B']
d2 F2 L' [u', B r' B']
R r' f2 [u', B r' B']
R f2 r' [u', B r' B']
b r' L [u', B r' B']
b L r' [u', B r' B']
R' B2 U [u', l U l']
R' U B2 [u', l U l']
B2 R' U [u', l U l']
B2 U R' [u', l U l']
U R' B2 [u', l U l']
U B2 R' [u', l U l']
R' B2 [u', l U2 l']
B2 R' [u', l U2 l']
R' r' u' [u', l U2 l']
R' d2 l2 [u', l U2 l']
B' R' B' [u', l U2 l']
r' R' u' [u', l U2 l']
r' u2 R' [u', l U2 l']
R2 B2 R [u', l U2 l']
R B2 R2 [u', l U2 l']
B R' B [u', l U2 l']
d l2 b [u', l D2 l']
d b l2 [u', l D2 l']
r2 F' b2 [u', l D' l']
r2 b2 F' [u', l D' l']
b r2 F' [u', l D' l']
r2 R f2 [u', r U2 r']
R r2 f2 [u', r U2 r']
b' R2 B [u', r D' r']
b' B R2 [u', r D' r']
R2 b2 B [u', r D' r']
R2 B b2 [u', r D' r']
b2 u2 B [u', r D' r']
b2 B u [u', r D' r']
B b' R2 [u', r D' r']
B R2 b2 [u', r D' r']
B b2 u [u', r D' r']
R' r' u2 [u', f U f']
R' B2 u' [u', f U f']
R' u2 B2 [u', f U f']
r' R' u2 [u', f U f']
B2 R' u' [u', f U f']
B2 d2 L' [u', f U f']
B2 R f2 [u', f U f']
B2 b L [u', f U f']
d2 L' l2 [u', f U f']
d2 l2 L' [u', f U f']
R B2 f2 [u', f U f']
R f2 B2 [u', f U f']
d B' L2 [u', f U f']
d L2 B' [u', f U f']
b B2 L [u', f U f']
b L B2 [u', f U f']
b2 B u2 [u', f D2 f']
B b2 u2 [u', f D2 f']
R' r' U2 [u', b U b']
R' U2 r2 [u', b U b']
R' r2 f2 [u', b U b']
r' R' U2 [u', b U b']
r' U2 R' [u', b U b']
U2 R' r2 [u', b U b']
U2 r2 R' [u', b U b']
r2 R' f2 [u', b U b']
r2 f2 R' [u', b U b']
R' r' U [u', b U2 b']
R' B r' [u', b U2 b']
r' R' U [u', b U2 b']
r' U R' [u', b U2 b']
B R' r' [u', b U2 b']
B r' R' [u', b U2 b']
b2 D2 B [u', b D2 b']
b2 B D2 [u', b D2 b']
U b2 r [u', b D2 b']
U r b2 [u', b D2 b']
B b2 D2 [u', b D2 b']
r b2 B [u', b D2 b']
r B b2 [u', b D2 b']
b U r [u', b D2 b']
b r B [u', b D2 b']
r' u' r' [u', b U' b']
B2 u r' [u', b U' b']
r2 u' r [u', b U' b']
b2 D B [u', b D' b']
b2 B D [u', b D' b']
B b2 D [u', b D' b']
U' l' b [r', U' l U]
B' r b [r', U' l U]
r' d r [r', U' l U]
R2 u' B' [r', U' l U]
R2 u l2 [r', U' l U]
B2 d B [r', U' l U]
r2 d r2 [r', U' l U]
R f l [r', U' l U]
b u' l2 [r', U' l U]
b u B' [r', U' l U]
R2 r2 [r', U' f U]
r2 R2 [r', U' f U]
r2 d2 f' [r', U' f U]
b u2 r2 [r', U' f U]
R f [r', U' l2 U]
U' l2 b [r', U' l2 U]
R' u2 f' [r', U' l2 U]
b' D b [r', U' l2 U]
R2 u l [r', U' l2 U]
R2 f D' [r', U' l2 U]
b2 D b' [r', U' l2 U]
U f2 b [r', U' l2 U]
U b f2 [r', U' l2 U]
r D' b [r', U' l2 U]
r b D' [r', U' l2 U]
d l' d' [r', U' l2 U]
b u' l [r', U' l2 U]
b L f' [r', U' l2 U]
R' r2 b [r', U' f2 U]
r2 R' b [r', U' f2 U]
r2 d l [r', U' f2 U]
r2 b U' [r', U' f2 U]
R2 u [r', U' l' U]
b u' [r', U' l' U]
U' l b [r', U' l' U]
R' u F' [r', U' l' U]
d' F2 d [r', U' l' U]
b2 u' b2 [r', U' l' U]
R f l' [r', U' l' U]
d l2 d' [r', U' l' U]
b L2 u' [r', U' l' U]
r2 d2 [r', U' f' U]
r' d2 r' [r', U' f' U]
R2 r2 f [r', U' f' U]
R2 f2 r2 [r', U' f' U]
r2 R2 f [r', U' f' U]
r2 b2 L2 [r', U' f' U]
d2 F2 r' [r', U' f' U]
d2 r2 F2 [r', U' f' U]
r d2 F2 [r', U' f' U]
b L2 r2 [r', U' f' U]
b r2 L2 [r', U' f' U]
R2 u r2 [r', D' l D]
r2 d' F' [r', D' l D]
r2 d l2 [r', D' l D]
b u' r2 [r', D' l D]
[r', D' b D]
r' u2 B2 [r', D' b D]
b' D2 r' [r', D' b D]
b' l2 U2 [r', D' b D]
U2 l2 b [r', D' b D]
U2 f2 r' [r', D' b D]
R2 u2 b' [r', D' b D]
B2 u2 r [r', D' b D]
b2 L2 b2 [r', D' b D]
r D2 b [r', D' b D]
r f2 U2 [r', D' b D]
b u2 R2 [r', D' b D]
b L2 b' [r', D' b D]
R' r2 b [r', D' l2 D]
r2 R' b [r', D' l2 D]
r2 d l [r', D' l2 D]
r2 b U' [r', D' l2 D]
R f [r', D' b2 D]
U' l2 b [r', D' b2 D]
R' u2 f' [r', D' b2 D]
b' D b [r', D' b2 D]
R2 u l [r', D' b2 D]
R2 f D' [r', D' b2 D]
b2 D b' [r', D' b2 D]
U f2 b [r', D' b2 D]
U b f2 [r', D' b2 D]
r D' b [r', D' b2 D]
r b D' [r', D' b2 D]
d l' d' [r', D' b2 D]
b u' l [r', D' b2 D]
b L f' [r', D' b2 D]
r2 d [r', D' l' D]
r' d r' [r', D' l' D]
b [r', D' b' D]
R2 u2 [r', D' b' D]
U' b L [r', D' b' D]
R' u2 L' [r', D' b' D]
R' b U [r', D' b' D]
r' b r [r', D' b' D]
U2 l2 b2 [r', D' b' D]
U2 b2 U2 [r', D' b' D]
R2 f2 L2 [r', D' b' D]
r2 b2 r2 [r', D' b' D]
d2 L2 d2 [r', D' b' D]
b2 D2 r' [r', D' b' D]
b2 l2 U2 [r', D' b' D]
b2 L2 b' [r', D' b' D]
U b2 U' [r', D' b' D]
R f2 L' [r', D' b' D]
R d L [r', D' b' D]
r D2 b2 [r', D' b' D]
r b2 r' [r', D' b' D]
d L B [r', D' b' D]
d B L [r', D' b' D]
r' d l [r', F' l F]
R r [r', F' d F]
r R [r', F' d F]
d' F' r2 [r', F' d F]
d' r2 B' [r', F' d F]
b' D2 R [r', F' d F]
b' R D2 [r', F' d F]
U2 f2 R [r', F' d F]
R2 U f [r', F' d F]
U R2 f [r', F' d F]
R b2 D2 [r', F' d F]
r' d [r', F' l2 F]
R' B' u [r', F' l2 F]
R' u B' [r', F' l2 F]
B' R' u [r', F' l2 F]
B' r' b [r', F' l2 F]
B2 u2 d [r', F' l2 F]
B2 d u2 [r', F' l2 F]
r2 d r [r', F' l2 F]
d2 F2 d' [r', F' l2 F]
d L2 u' [r', F' l2 F]
R2 u r [r', F' d2 F]
R2 r u [r', F' d2 F]
b2 u' D2 [r', F' d2 F]
b2 D2 u' [r', F' d2 F]
r R2 u [r', F' d2 F]
r b2 u' [r', F' d2 F]
b u' r [r', F' d2 F]
b r u' [r', F' d2 F]
r' R f [r', F' l' F]
r' d l' [r', F' l' F]
d' F' f [r', F' l' F]
d' f F' [r', F' l' F]
r2 D' b [r', F' l' F]
r2 b D' [r', F' l' F]
R r' f [r', F' l' F]
R f r' [r', F' l' F]
U' b r [r', F' d' F]
R' b2 D2 [r', F' d' F]
R' r b2 [r', F' d' F]
b2 L' D2 [r', F' d' F]
b2 D2 L' [r', F' d' F]
R r d [r', F' d' F]
R d r [r', F' d' F]
r R' b2 [r', F' d' F]
r b2 L' [r', F' d' F]
r R d [r', F' d' F]
r d B [r', F' d' F]
d r2 B [r', F' d' F]
d B r [r', F' d' F]
b L' r [r', F' d' F]
b r L' [r', F' d' F]
R f r [r', B' l B]
R' r' [r', B' u B]
r' R' [r', B' u B]
R' B2 u [r', B' u B]
R' d2 F2 [r', B' u B]
d' F' R2 [r', B' u B]
d' R2 F' [r', B' u B]
B2 R' u [r', B' u B]
B2 u2 R' [r', B' u B]
r2 D b [r', B' u B]
U r2 b [r', B' u B]
R2 u r [r', B' l2 B]
R2 r u [r', B' l2 B]
b2 u' D2 [r', B' l2 B]
b2 D2 u' [r', B' l2 B]
r R2 u [r', B' l2 B]
r b2 u' [r', B' l2 B]
b u' r [r', B' l2 B]
b r u' [r', B' l2 B]
r' d [r', B' u2 B]
R' B' u [r', B' u2 B]
R' u B' [r', B' u2 B]
B' R' u [r', B' u2 B]
B' r' b [r', B' u2 B]
B2 u2 d [r', B' u2 B]
B2 d u2 [r', B' u2 B]
r2 d r [r', B' u2 B]
d2 F2 d' [r', B' u2 B]
d L2 u' [r', B' u2 B]
U' R2 f [r', B' l' B]
R' r b [r', B' l' B]
R2 U' f [r', B' l' B]
R2 f U' [r', B' l' B]
r R' b [r', B' l' B]
r b U' [r', B' l' B]
R' r' u [r', B' u' B]
R' B2 u2 [r', B' u' B]
R' u2 r' [r', B' u' B]
r' R' u [r', B' u' B]
r' d2 L' [r', B' u' B]
r' R f2 [r', B' u' B]
r' b L [r', B' u' B]
d' F' f2 [r', B' u' B]
d' f2 F' [r', B' u' B]
B2 R' u2 [r', B' u' B]
d2 L' F2 [r', B' u' B]
d2 F2 L' [r', B' u' B]
R r' f2 [r', B' u' B]
R f2 r' [r', B' u' B]
b r' L [r', B' u' B]
b L r' [r', B' u' B]
r' d' F' [r', u' R u]
r' d l2 [r', u' R u]
R2 u r' [r', u' R u]
b u' r' [r', u' R u]
r' R [r', u' R2 u]
d' F' [r', u' R2 u]
R r' [r', u' R2 u]
R' d' u [r', u' R2 u]
R' u d' [r', u' R2 u]
B2 u2 R [r', u' R2 u]
B2 R u2 [r', u' R2 u]
R d' F2 [r', u' R2 u]
R B2 u2 [r', u' R2 u]
r' [r', u' R' u]
B2 u2 [r', u' R' u]
U' r2 U [r', u' R' u]
B' d' F' [r', u' R' u]
B' l2 F [r', u' R' u]
d' R' F' [r', u' R' u]
d' F' R' [r', u' R' u]
b' D2 r2 [r', u' R' u]
b' r2 b [r', u' R' u]
U2 r2 U2 [r', u' R' u]
U2 f2 r2 [r', u' R' u]
B2 l2 F2 [r', u' R' u]
r2 D2 b [r', u' R' u]
r2 f2 U2 [r', u' R' u]
d2 F2 d2 [r', u' R' u]
b2 r2 b2 [r', u' R' u]
U r' F' [r', u' R' u]
B r' U' [r', u' R' u]
B u2 F [r', u' R' u]
b r' b' [r', u' R' u]
d' f2 U [r', d' L d]
d' U f' [r', d' L d]
U d' f' [r', d' L d]
r' d r2 [r', d' R d]
r2 d r' [r', d' R d]
d' f' b [r', d' L2 d]
d' b f' [r', d' L2 d]
R' r [r', d' R2 d]
r R' [r', d' R2 d]
U' b' D2 [r', d' R2 d]
R' U2 f2 [r', d' R2 d]
b' R' D2 [r', d' R2 d]
b' D2 R' [r', d' R2 d]
U2 R' f2 [r', d' R2 d]
U2 f2 R' [r', d' R2 d]
R2 r [r', d' R' d]
r R2 [r', d' R' d]
b' R2 D2 [r', d' R' d]
b' D2 R2 [r', d' R' d]
U2 R2 f [r', d' R' d]
U2 f2 R2 [r', d' R' d]
R2 U2 f [r', d' R' d]
R2 b2 D2 [r', d' R' d]
b2 D2 u2 [r', d' R' d]
b2 u2 D2 [r', d' R' d]
r b2 u2 [r', d' R' d]
b u2 r [r', d' R' d]
b r u2 [r', d' R' d]
U b2 B [r', f' L f]
U B b2 [r', f' L f]
B U b2 [r', f' L f]
B b U [r', f' L f]
b U B [r', f' L f]
b B U [r', f' L f]
r2 d l' [r', f' R f]
R f r2 [r', f' R f]
U d B2 [r', f' L2 f]
d B2 U [r', f' L2 f]
d U B2 [r', f' L2 f]
r2 [r', f' R2 f]
r' b' D2 [r', f' R2 f]
r' U2 f2 [r', f' R2 f]
b' D2 r [r', f' R2 f]
b' r2 D2 [r', f' R2 f]
U2 r2 f2 [r', f' R2 f]
U2 f2 r [r', f' R2 f]
B2 u2 r' [r', f' R2 f]
B2 r2 u2 [r', f' R2 f]
U r2 D' [r', f' R2 f]
B r2 F' [r', f' R2 f]
r B2 u2 [r', f' R2 f]
b r2 b2 [r', f' R2 f]
R' r2 [r', f' R' f]
r2 R' [r', f' R' f]
R2 u l' [r', b' R b]
U b U' [r', b' R b]
R f' U' [r', b' R b]
R f l2 [r', b' R b]
d l d' [r', b' R b]
b u' l' [r', b' R b]
R2 [r', b' R2 b]
b u2 [r', b' R2 b]
U' R2 U [r', b' R2 b]
B' R2 B [r', b' R2 b]
b' R2 b2 [r', b' R2 b]
U2 R2 U2 [r', b' R2 b]
U2 f b [r', b' R2 b]
U2 b f [r', b' R2 b]
B2 R2 B2 [r', b' R2 b]
d2 f2 d2 [r', b' R2 b]
b2 u2 b2 [r', b' R2 b]
U R2 U' [r', b' R2 b]
B R2 B' [r', b' R2 b]
r f' b [r', b' R2 b]
r b f' [r', b' R2 b]
b L2 f2 [r', b' R2 b]
b L2 u2 [r', b' R2 b]
R [r', b' R' b]
U' R U [r', b' R' b]
U' b d' [r', b' R' b]
R' u2 f2 [r', b' R' b]
B' R B [r', b' R' b]
d' F' r [r', b' R' b]
d' F d [r', b' R' b]
d' r U' [r', b' R' b]
b' R b2 [r', b' R' b]
U2 R U2 [r', b' R' b]
B2 R B2 [r', b' R' b]
d2 L d2 [r', b' R' b]
U R U' [r', b' R' b]
U f b [r', b' R' b]
U b f [r', b' R' b]
B R B' [r', b' R' b]
d B d' [r', b' R' b]
b L' d' [r', b' R' b]
b u2 R' [r', b' R' b]
b L f2 [r', b' R' b]
U b' B [r', U l2 U']
U B b' [r', U l2 U']
B U b' [r', U l2 U']
U b' B [r', D f2 D']
U B b' [r', D f2 D']
B U b' [r', D f2 D']
d' U r [r', D f' D']
d' r B [r', D f' D']
U d' r [r', D f' D']
U R B [r', D f' D']
U B R [r', D f' D']
R U B [r', D f' D']
R B U [r', D f' D']
B U R [r', D f' D']
B R U [r', D f' D']
d' f' U [r', F l F']
U' b2 B [r', F u F']
U' B b2 [r', F u F']
b2 D' B [r', F u F']
b2 B D' [r', F u F']
B U' b2 [r', F u F']
B b2 D' [r', F u F']
d B2 b [r', F u F']
d b B2 [r', F u F']
B2 d' U [r', F l2 F']
B2 U d' [r', F l2 F']
U B2 d' [r', F l2 F']
d' f' b2 [r', F l' F']
d' b2 f' [r', F l' F']
b' d' f' [r', F l' F']
B' d2 U [r', B d B']
B' U d2 [r', B d B']
d' U2 f' [r', B d B']
U2 d' f' [r', B d B']
d2 F' U [r', B d B']
d2 U F' [r', B d B']
U B' d2 [r', B d B']
U d2 F' [r', B d B']
B2 d' U [r', B d2 B']
B2 U d' [r', B d2 B']
U B2 d' [r', B d2 B']
B' d' U [r', B d' B']
B' U d' [r', B d' B']
r' U F [r', B d' B']
r' F U [r', B d' B']
d' R' U [r', B d' B']
d' f' b' [r', B d' B']
d' b' f' [r', B d' B']
d' U R' [r', B d' B']
U B' d' [r', B d' B']
U r' U [r', B d' B']
U d' R' [r', B d' B']
U B r' [r', B d' B']
B r' F [r', B d' B']
B U r' [r', B d' B']
r' d' F' [r', u L u']
r' d l2 [r', u L u']
R2 u r' [r', u L u']
b u' r' [r', u L u']
d' r2 D [r', u R u']
d' U r2 [r', u R u']
U d' r2 [r', u R u']
U' r2 b [r', u L2 u']
U' b r' [r', u L2 u']
R' u d [r', u L2 u']
R' d u [r', u L2 u']
r' U' b [r', u L2 u']
r' d2 L [r', u L2 u']
r' R d2 [r', u L2 u']
r' b L' [r', u L2 u']
d' F' d2 [r', u L2 u']
d2 F2 L [r', u L2 u']
d2 L F2 [r', u L2 u']
R r' d2 [r', u L2 u']
R d2 F2 [r', u L2 u']
R d r' [r', u L2 u']
d B' u2 [r', u L2 u']
d l2 F [r', u L2 u']
d B r' [r', u L2 u']
b L' r' [r', u L2 u']
b r' L' [r', u L2 u']
R' b' B [r', u R2 u']
R' B b' [r', u R2 u']
b' D' B [r', u R2 u']
b' B D' [r', u R2 u']
U B r [r', u R2 u']
U r D [r', u R2 u']
B R' b' [r', u R2 u']
B b' D' [r', u R2 u']
B U r [r', u R2 u']
B r B [r', u R2 u']
r D B [r', u R2 u']
r B D [r', u R2 u']
r' d2 [r', u L' u']
d2 F2 [r', u L' u']
B' d2 F' [r', u L' u']
r' R2 f2 [r', u L' u']
r' b L2 [r', u L' u']
R2 r' f2 [r', u L' u']
R2 f2 r' [r', u L' u']
B2 u2 d2 [r', u L' u']
B2 d2 u2 [r', u L' u']
r2 d2 r [r', u L' u']
r2 f b [r', u L' u']
r2 b f [r', u L' u']
d2 l2 u2 [r', u L' u']
b r' L2 [r', u L' u']
b L2 r' [r', u L' u']
r' d r2 [r', d L d']
r2 d r' [r', d L d']
d' R2 U [r', d R d']
d' U R2 [r', d R d']
U d' R2 [r', d R d']
R' u2 r [r', d L2 d']
R' r u2 [r', d L2 d']
U2 R f2 [r', d L2 d']
b2 D2 L [r', d L2 d']
b2 L D2 [r', d L2 d']
R U2 f2 [r', d L2 d']
R f2 r [r', d L2 d']
r R' u2 [r', d L2 d']
r b2 L [r', d L2 d']
b L r [r', d L2 d']
b r L [r', d L2 d']
d' U R [r', d R2 d']
d' R U [r', d R2 d']
U d' R [r', d R2 d']
r d' f' [r', d R2 d']
b2 D2 [r', d L' d']
r b2 [r', d L' d']
b r [r', d L' d']
U' b2 D' [r', d L' d']
r' b r2 [r', d L' d']
b' D2 b2 [r', d L' d']
U2 f2 b2 [r', d L' d']
U2 b2 f2 [r', d L' d']
R2 u2 r [r', d L' d']
R2 r u2 [r', d L' d']
R2 f b [r', d L' d']
R2 b f [r', d L' d']
r2 b2 r' [r', d L' d']
b2 l2 f2 [r', d L' d']
b2 L2 D2 [r', d L' d']
r R2 u2 [r', d L' d']
b U2 f2 [r', d L' d']
b L2 r [r', d L' d']
r2 d l' [r', f L f']
R f r2 [r', f L f']
U B [r', f R f']
B U [r', f R f']
U' B U2 [r', f R f']
B' U B2 [r', f R f']
U2 B U' [r', f R f']
B2 U B' [r', f R f']
r2 b2 [r', f L2 f']
b r2 [r', f L2 f']
r' b2 D2 [r', f L2 f']
r' b r' [r', f L2 f']
R2 u2 r2 [r', f L2 f']
r2 d2 L2 [r', f L2 f']
b2 D2 r [r', f L2 f']
b2 r2 D2 [r', f L2 f']
r b2 r [r', f L2 f']
b L2 r2 [r', f L2 f']
R' U B [r', f R2 f']
R' B U [r', f R2 f']
U R' B [r', f R2 f']
U B R' [r', f R2 f']
B R' U [r', f R2 f']
B U R' [r', f R2 f']
U' b r2 [r', f L' f']
R' r2 b2 [r', f L' f']
r2 R' b2 [r', f L' f']
r2 d2 L [r', f L' f']
r2 b2 L' [r', f L' f']
r2 R d2 [r', f L' f']
R r2 d2 [r', f L' f']
R d r2 [r', f L' f']
d B r2 [r', f L' f']
b L' r2 [r', f L' f']
b r2 L' [r', f L' f']
R2 u l' [r', b L b']
U b U' [r', b L b']
R f' U' [r', b L b']
R f l2 [r', b L b']
d l d' [r', b L b']
b u' l' [r', b L b']
R2 f2 [r', b L2 b']
b L2 [r', b L2 b']
U' b L' [r', b L2 b']
R' u2 L [r', b L2 b']
B' R d [r', b L2 b']
B' d B [r', b L2 b']
r' F2 d2 [r', b L2 b']
r' d2 r [r', b L2 b']
U2 f' b [r', b L2 b']
U2 b f' [r', b L2 b']
R2 u2 L2 [r', b L2 b']
B2 l2 d2 [r', b L2 b']
B2 d2 B2 [r', b L2 b']
r2 d2 r2 [r', b L2 b']
d2 F2 r [r', b L2 b']
d2 l2 B2 [r', b L2 b']
b2 L2 b2 [r', b L2 b']
R B' d [r', b L2 b']
R f2 L [r', b L2 b']
R d L' [r', b L2 b']
B d2 B' [r', b L2 b']
r f b [r', b L2 b']
r b f [r', b L2 b']
d L' B [r', b L2 b']
d B L' [r', b L2 b']
b u2 f2 [r', b L2 b']
U' d' b2 [r', b R2 b']
R' b' d' [r', b R2 b']
d' U' b2 [r', b R2 b']
d' r' F [r', b R2 b']
d' b2 D' [r', b R2 b']
d' U r' [r', b R2 b']
b' D' d' [r', b R2 b']
b' d' D' [r', b R2 b']
U d' r' [r', b R2 b']
B r d' [r', b R2 b']
r d' D [r', b R2 b']
r D d' [r', b R2 b']
R' u2 [r', b L' b']
R f2 [r', b L' b']
b L [r', b L' b']
U' b L2 [r', b L' b']
R2 u2 L [r', b L' b']
R2 f2 L' [r', b L' b']
d2 L' d2 [r', b L' b']
b2 L b2 [r', b L' b']
U f' b [r', b L' b']
U b f' [r', b L' b']
R d L2 [r', b L' b']
d L2 B [r', b L' b']
d B L2 [r', b L' b']
B' r' d2 [d', L' u L]
r2 d' f [d', L' u L]
B' b' [d', L' b L]
b' B' [d', L' b L]
U' B2 l' [d', L' b L]
B' r2 D2 [d', L' b L]
U2 l2 B' [d', L' b L]
B2 U' l' [d', L' b L]
r B' D2 [d', L' b L]
r D2 B' [d', L' b L]
d b2 R [d', L' b L]
d L b2 [d', L' b L]
B' r' u [d', L' b2 L]
B' U f' [d', L' b2 L]
U B' f' [d', L' b2 L]
U f' B' [d', L' b2 L]
d L2 b' [d', L' b2 L]
B' [d', L' b' L]
U' B' U [d', L' b' L]
U' l' r' [d', L' b' L]
U' r' l' [d', L' b' L]
R' B' R [d', L' b' L]
r' F' l2 [d', L' b' L]
r' u2 B [d', L' b' L]
r' F d [d', L' b' L]
d' R' d [d', L' b' L]
U2 B' U2 [d', L' b' L]
R2 B' R2 [d', L' b' L]
d2 F' d2 [d', L' b' L]
U B' U' [d', L' b' L]
U r' d [d', L' b' L]
R B' R' [d', L' b' L]
B u2 l2 [d', L' b' L]
r B' r2 [d', L' b' L]
d L' d' [d', L' b' L]
d b' U [d', L' b' L]
d L b' [d', L' b' L]
U' l' B' [d', R' u R]
B' r' u2 [d', R' u R]
B' r B' [d', R' u R]
B2 d b' [d', R' u R]
B' r2 d2 [d', R' f R]
r2 d2 F [d', R' f R]
r2 F d' [d', R' f R]
d2 r2 F' [d', R' f R]
B r2 d' [d', R' f R]
B d2 r2 [d', R' f R]
r B' d2 [d', R' f R]
r d2 F' [d', R' f R]
B' r' u [d', R' u2 R]
B' U f' [d', R' u2 R]
U B' f' [d', R' u2 R]
U f' B' [d', R' u2 R]
d L2 b' [d', R' u2 R]
B' r' [d', R' u' R]
U' l' r2 [d', R' u' R]
U' r2 l' [d', R' u' R]
r' U' l' [d', R' u' R]
r' d b' [d', R' u' R]
B2 r' B [d', R' u' R]
r2 D' l [d', R' u' R]
r B' r [d', R' u' R]
B' U2 d2 [d', R' f' R]
B' d2 U2 [d', R' f' R]
U2 B' d2 [d', R' f' R]
U2 d2 F' [d', R' f' R]
d2 F' U2 [d', R' f' R]
d2 U2 F' [d', R' f' R]
d' b' R' [d', F' u F]
B' r' d [d', F' l2 F]
B' d r' [d', F' l2 F]
r2 d f [d', F' l2 F]
d L' r' [d', F' l2 F]
d r' L' [d', F' l2 F]
B2 r' F [d', F' u2 F]
B2 d' b' [d', F' u2 F]
B2 U r' [d', F' u2 F]
U B2 r' [d', F' u2 F]
U' B' d [d', F' l' F]
U' d L' [d', F' l' F]
B' U' d [d', F' l' F]
B' d U' [d', F' l' F]
d L' U' [d', F' l' F]
d U' L' [d', F' l' F]
d b' d [d', F' l' F]
d' b' f2 [d', F' u' F]
d' f2 b' [d', F' u' F]
d' R2 b' [d', B' r B]
r2 D F [d', B' r B]
r2 F D [d', B' r B]
U r2 F [d', B' r B]
U B r2 [d', B' r B]
B r2 D [d', B' r B]
B U r2 [d', B' r B]
B' r' d [d', B' u2 B]
B' d r' [d', B' u2 B]
r2 d f [d', B' u2 B]
d L' r' [d', B' u2 B]
d r' L' [d', B' u2 B]
B2 r' F [d', B' r2 B]
B2 d' b' [d', B' r2 B]
B2 U r' [d', B' r2 B]
U B2 r' [d', B' r2 B]
B' d' U [d', B' r' B]
B' U d' [d', B' r' B]
r' U F [d', B' r' B]
r' F U [d', B' r' B]
d' R' U [d', B' r' B]
d' f' b' [d', B' r' B]
d' b' f' [d', B' r' B]
d' U R' [d', B' r' B]
U B' d' [d', B' r' B]
U r' U [d', B' r' B]
U d' R' [d', B' r' B]
U B r' [d', B' r' B]
B r' F [d', B' r' B]
B U r' [d', B' r' B]
d' U F [d', l' U l]
d' F U [d', l' U l]
d' r d' [d', l' U l]
U d' F [d', l' U l]
U R d' [d', l' U l]
R d' U [d', l' U l]
R U d' [d', l' U l]
d' F [d', l' U2 l]
R d' [d', l' U2 l]
U' b d2 [d', l' U2 l]
R' d2 R2 [d', l' U2 l]
r' F2 R [d', l' U2 l]
r' R F2 [d', l' U2 l]
R2 d2 R' [d', l' U2 l]
B2 l2 R [d', l' U2 l]
B2 R l2 [d', l' U2 l]
d2 L' f2 [d', l' U2 l]
d2 f2 R' [d', l' U2 l]
d2 L d [d', l' U2 l]
R r' F2 [d', l' U2 l]
R B2 l2 [d', l' U2 l]
d B d2 [d', l' U2 l]
b L' d2 [d', l' U2 l]
d b L2 [d', l' D2 l]
B' r2 d [d', l' D' l]
B' d r2 [d', l' D' l]
r2 F d2 [d', l' D' l]
B r2 d2 [d', l' D' l]
r B' d [d', l' D' l]
r d L' [d', l' D' l]
d L' r2 [d', l' D' l]
d r2 L' [d', l' D' l]
U' R' b [d', r' U r]
U' R d [d', r' U r]
U' d B [d', r' U r]
U' b U' [d', r' U r]
R' U' b [d', r' U r]
R' b L' [d', r' U r]
R U' d [d', r' U r]
R d U' [d', r' U r]
d U' B [d', r' U r]
d B U' [d', r' U r]
d l r [d', r' U r]
d r l [d', r' U r]
b L' U' [d', r' U r]
b U' L' [d', r' U r]
B' r' d' [d', r' D r]
r' d' b' [d', r' D r]
U' b U2 [d', r' U2 r]
R' U2 b2 [d', r' U2 r]
R' b2 l2 [d', r' U2 r]
U2 R' b2 [d', r' U2 r]
U2 b2 L' [d', r' U2 r]
U2 R d [d', r' U2 r]
U2 d B [d', r' U2 r]
b2 L' l2 [d', r' U2 r]
b2 l2 L' [d', r' U2 r]
R U2 d [d', r' U2 r]
R d U2 [d', r' U2 r]
d U2 B [d', r' U2 r]
d B U2 [d', r' U2 r]
b L' U2 [d', r' U2 r]
b U2 L' [d', r' U2 r]
d' b' f [d', r' D2 r]
d' f b' [d', r' D2 r]
r2 D' F [d', r' D2 r]
r2 F D' [d', r' D2 r]
B r2 D' [d', r' D2 r]
d r B [d', r' U' r]
B' d' b' [d', r' D' r]
B' b' d' [d', r' D' r]
r' b' F [d', r' D' r]
r' F b' [d', r' D' r]
d' R' b' [d', r' D' r]
d' b2 R' [d', r' D' r]
b' B' d' [d', r' D' r]
b' d' R' [d', r' D' r]
b' r2 F [d', r' D' r]
b' B r2 [d', r' D' r]
r2 D2 F [d', r' D' r]
r2 F D2 [d', r' D' r]
U r' b' [d', r' D' r]
B b' r2 [d', r' D' r]
B r2 D2 [d', r' D' r]
R [d', f' U f]
U' R U [d', f' U f]
U' b d' [d', f' U f]
R' u2 f2 [d', f' U f]
B' R B [d', f' U f]
d' F' r [d', f' U f]
d' F d [d', f' U f]
d' r U' [d', f' U f]
b' R b2 [d', f' U f]
U2 R U2 [d', f' U f]
B2 R B2 [d', f' U f]
d2 L d2 [d', f' U f]
U R U' [d', f' U f]
U f b [d', f' U f]
U b f [d', f' U f]
B R B' [d', f' U f]
d B d' [d', f' U f]
b L' d' [d', f' U f]
b u2 R' [d', f' U f]
b L f2 [d', f' U f]
U' R [d', f' U2 f]
R U' [d', f' U2 f]
R' U' R2 [d', f' U2 f]
d' r U2 [d', f' U2 f]
U2 R U [d', f' U2 f]
R2 U' R' [d', f' U2 f]
U R U2 [d', f' U2 f]
B' b' d2 [d', f' D2 f]
B' d2 b2 [d', f' D2 f]
b' B' d2 [d', f' D2 f]
b' d2 F' [d', f' D2 f]
d2 F' b2 [d', f' D2 f]
d2 b2 F' [d', f' D2 f]
R2 d' r [d', f' U' f]
U f R [d', f' U' f]
R b' R [d', f' U' f]
R b u2 [d', f' U' f]
U2 d2 L [d', b' U b]
U2 R d2 [d', b' U b]
d2 U2 L [d', b' U b]
d2 L U2 [d', b' U b]
R U2 d2 [d', b' U b]
R d2 U2 [d', b' U b]
B' r' u' [d', b' D b]
d' r d2 [d', b' U2 b]
d2 L U [d', b' U2 b]
d2 U L [d', b' U2 b]
U d2 L [d', b' U2 b]
U R d2 [d', b' U2 b]
R d2 U [d', b' U2 b]
R U d2 [d', b' U2 b]
B' r2 [d', b' D2 b]
r B' [d', b' D2 b]
U' l' r [d', b' D2 b]
U' r l' [d', b' D2 b]
B' b' D2 [d', b' D2 b]
B' U2 f2 [d', b' D2 b]
b' B' D2 [d', b' D2 b]
b' D2 B' [d', b' D2 b]
U2 B' f2 [d', b' D2 b]
U2 f2 B' [d', b' D2 b]
B2 r2 B [d', b' D2 b]
r2 F' l2 [d', b' D2 b]
r2 u2 B [d', b' D2 b]
r2 F d [d', b' D2 b]
U r B2 [d', b' D2 b]
B r2 d [d', b' D2 b]
b2 d l' [d', b' U' b]
R b d2 [d', b' U' b]
U' B' l' [d', b' D' b]
U' l2 B' [d', b' D' b]
B' U' l' [d', b' D' b]
B' b' D [d', b' D' b]
B' r2 D' [d', b' D' b]
B' U f2 [d', b' D' b]
b' B' D [d', b' D' b]
b' D B' [d', b' D' b]
U B' f2 [d', b' D' b]
U f2 B' [d', b' D' b]
r D' B' [d', b' D' b]
r B' D' [d', b' D' b]
d b' l' [d', b' D' b]
d' r [d', L f L']
U R [d', L f L']
R U [d', L f L']
U' R U2 [d', L f L']
R' U R2 [d', L f L']
U2 R U' [d', L f L']
R2 U R' [d', L f L']
R b [d', L f2 L']
b' R b' [d', L f2 L']
R2 b R' [d', L f2 L']
b2 D f' [d', L f2 L']
U b2 f [d', L f2 L']
U f b2 [d', L f2 L']
b d' r [d', L f2 L']
b U f [d', L f2 L']
U' l2 R [d', L f' L']
U' R l2 [d', L f' L']
d' r f [d', L f' L']
b' R D [d', L f' L']
b' D R [d', L f' L']
U f2 R [d', L f' L']
U R f [d', L f' L']
R U' l2 [d', L f' L']
R b2 D [d', L f' L']
R U f [d', L f' L']
R r D' [d', L f' L']
r D' R [d', L f' L']
r R D' [d', L f' L']
R b u [d', R u R']
U' d2 L [d', R b R']
U' R d2 [d', R b R']
U2 d l [d', R b R']
d2 U' L [d', R b R']
d2 L U' [d', R b R']
R U' d2 [d', R b R']
R d2 U' [d', R b R']
d U2 l [d', R b R']
R b [d', R u2 R']
b' R b' [d', R u2 R']
R2 b R' [d', R u2 R']
b2 D f' [d', R u2 R']
U b2 f [d', R u2 R']
U f b2 [d', R u2 R']
b d' r [d', R u2 R']
b U f [d', R u2 R']
U' R l [d', R u' R']
U' l R [d', R u' R']
d' F2 r [d', R u' R']
R U' l [d', R u' R']
R b u' [d', R u' R']
U' b [d', F r F']
R d [d', F r F']
d B [d', F r F']
b L' [d', F r F']
R' u2 L2 [d', F r F']
d' F d2 [d', F r F']
b' R' b2 [d', F r F']
R2 u2 L' [d', F r F']
R2 f2 L [d', F r F']
d2 L d' [d', F r F']
b2 D' b' [d', F r F']
R f2 L2 [d', F r F']
d l2 r [d', F r2 F']
d r l2 [d', F r2 F']
d' F b [d', F u' F']
d' b F [d', F u' F']
b2 d' l' [d', F u' F']
R d' b [d', F u' F']
R b d' [d', F u' F']
U' b r [d', F r' F']
R' b2 D2 [d', F r' F']
R' r b2 [d', F r' F']
b2 L' D2 [d', F r' F']
b2 D2 L' [d', F r' F']
R r d [d', F r' F']
R d r [d', F r' F']
r R' b2 [d', F r' F']
r b2 L' [d', F r' F']
r R d [d', F r' F']
r d B [d', F r' F']
d r2 B [d', F r' F']
d B r [d', F r' F']
b L' r [d', F r' F']
b r L' [d', F r' F']
d' U2 F [d', B l B']
d' F U2 [d', B l B']
U2 d' F [d', B l B']
U2 R d' [d', B l B']
d2 U f [d', B l B']
U d2 f [d', B l B']
R d' U2 [d', B l B']
R U2 d' [d', B l B']
R b d [d', B u B']
b d r [d', B u B']
d l2 r [d', B u2 B']
d r l2 [d', B u2 B']
R' b2 d2 [d', B l' B']
d' b2 F [d', B l' B']
d' F b2 [d', B l' B']
b' d' F [d', B l' B']
b' R d' [d', B l' B']
b2 L' d2 [d', B l' B']
R d' b2 [d', B l' B']
R b2 d' [d', B l' B']
U' R2 b [d', B u' B']
R2 U' b [d', B u' B']
R2 d r [d', B u' B']
R2 b L' [d', B u' B']
d' r' F2 [d', l D l']
B' U d [d', l U2 l']
B' d U [d', l U2 l']
U B' d [d', l U2 l']
U d L' [d', l U2 l']
d L' U [d', l U2 l']
d U L' [d', l U2 l']
d' F r2 [d', l D2 l']
r2 F2 R [d', l D2 l']
r2 R F2 [d', l D2 l']
R d' r2 [d', l D2 l']
R r2 F2 [d', l D2 l']
R r d' [d', l D2 l']
r d' F [d', l D2 l']
r R d' [d', l D2 l']
B' d [d', l U' l']
d L' [d', l U' l']
B' R2 f2 [d', l U' l']
B' b L2 [d', l U' l']
r' F d2 [d', l U' l']
d' R' d2 [d', l U' l']
R2 B' f2 [d', l U' l']
R2 f2 B' [d', l U' l']
B2 d2 B [d', l U' l']
d2 F' d' [d', l U' l']
d2 l2 B [d', l U' l']
d2 F l2 [d', l U' l']
U r' d2 [d', l U' l']
B d2 B2 [d', l U' l']
b B' L2 [d', l U' l']
b L2 B' [d', l U' l']
B' r' d' [d', r U r']
r' d' b' [d', r U r']
R' b2 D [d', r D r']
b2 L' D [d', r D r']
b2 D L' [d', r D r']
d l' r [d', r D r']
d r l' [d', r D r']
U' B' d' [d', r U2 r']
U' d' R' [d', r U2 r']
U' r2 F [d', r U2 r']
U' B r2 [d', r U2 r']
B' U' d' [d', r U2 r']
B' d' U' [d', r U2 r']
r' U' F [d', r U2 r']
r' F U' [d', r U2 r']
d' U' R' [d', r U2 r']
d' R' U' [d', r U2 r']
U r' U' [d', r U2 r']
B U' r2 [d', r U2 r']
d b' d' [d', r U2 r']
R' b2 [d', r D2 r']
b2 L' [d', r D2 r']
b' D' b' [d', r D2 r']
b' R d [d', r D2 r']
b' d B [d', r D2 r']
R b2 d [d', r D2 r']
B r b' [d', r D2 r']
r D b' [d', r D2 r']
b U' b [d', r D2 r']
B' d' U2 [d', r U' r']
B' U2 d' [d', r U' r']
r' U2 F [d', r U' r']
r' F U2 [d', r U' r']
d' R' U2 [d', r U' r']
d' U2 R' [d', r U' r']
U2 B' d' [d', r U' r']
U2 d' R' [d', r U' r']
U2 r2 F [d', r U' r']
U2 B r2 [d', r U' r']
r2 f2 F [d', r U' r']
r2 F f2 [d', r U' r']
U r' U2 [d', r U' r']
B U2 r2 [d', r U' r']
B r2 f2 [d', r U' r']
d r B [d', r D' r']
b' R [d', f D f']
R b2 [d', f D f']
U' b' R2 [d', f D f']
R' b2 d' [d', f D f']
U2 l2 R [d', f D f']
U2 R l2 [d', f D f']
R2 b2 R' [d', f D f']
b2 L' d' [d', f D f']
b2 u2 R' [d', f D f']
b2 L f2 [d', f D f']
U b' f [d', f D f']
U f b' [d', f D f']
R U2 l2 [d', f D f']
R r D2 [d', f D f']
r D2 R [d', f D f']
r R D2 [d', f D f']
B' d2 [d', f U2 f']
d2 F' [d', f U2 f']
r' d2 F [d', f U2 f']
r' F d' [d', f U2 f']
d' R' d' [d', f U2 f']
d' f2 L [d', f U2 f']
d' R f2 [d', f U2 f']
U r' d' [d', f U2 f']
d L' d [d', f U2 f']
U' R b2 [d', f D2 f']
R' b' R [d', f D2 f']
b' D' R [d', f D2 f']
b' R D' [d', f D2 f']
R U' b2 [d', f D2 f']
R b2 D' [d', f D2 f']
R B r [d', f D2 f']
R r D [d', f D2 f']
B R r [d', f D2 f']
B r R [d', f D2 f']
r d' r' [d', f D2 f']
r R D [d', f D2 f']
r D R [d', f D2 f']
U' B' d2 [d', f U' f']
U' d2 F' [d', f U' f']
B' U' d2 [d', f U' f']
B' d2 U' [d', f U' f']
d2 U' F' [d', f U' f']
d2 F' U' [d', f U' f']
d b' d2 [d', f U' f']
R2 d' r [d', f D' f']
U f R [d', f D' f']
R b' R [d', f D' f']
R b u2 [d', f D' f']
B' r' u' [d', b U b']
d2 r2 L [d', b D b']
d2 L r2 [d', b D b']
R d2 r2 [d', b D b']
R r d2 [d', b D b']
r d2 L [d', b D b']
r R d2 [d', b D b']
B' U2 [d', b U2 b']
U2 B' [d', b U2 b']
U' B' U' [d', b U2 b']
B' r2 f2 [d', b U2 b']
b' l2 B' [d', b U2 b']
B2 U2 B [d', b U2 b']
U B' U [d', b U2 b']
B U2 B2 [d', b U2 b']
r B' f2 [d', b U2 b']
r f2 B' [d', b U2 b']
d b' U' [d', b U2 b']
b' d l' [d', b D2 b']
B' U [d', b U' b']
U B' [d', b U' b']
U' B' U2 [d', b U' b']
U2 B' U' [d', b U' b']
B2 U B [d', b U' b']
B U B2 [d', b U' b']
d b' U2 [d', b U' b']
b2 d l' [d', b D' b']
R b d2 [d', b D' b']
b2 d' D [f', L' d2 L]
b2 D d' [f', L' d2 L]
r' U u [f', L' b2 L]
r' u U [f', L' b2 L]
B2 u' U [f', L' b2 L]
B2 U u' [f', L' b2 L]
U B2 u' [f', L' b2 L]
B r' u [f', L' b2 L]
U' l2 R [f', L' d' L]
U' R l2 [f', L' d' L]
d' r f [f', L' d' L]
b' R D [f', L' d' L]
b' D R [f', L' d' L]
U f2 R [f', L' d' L]
U R f [f', L' d' L]
R U' l2 [f', L' d' L]
R b2 D [f', L' d' L]
R U f [f', L' d' L]
R r D' [f', L' d' L]
r D' R [f', L' d' L]
r R D' [f', L' d' L]
d' b' r [f', U' b U]
d l' L2 [f', U' l2 U]
d L2 l' [f', U' l2 U]
d' b2 r [f', U' b2 U]
b' d' r [f', U' b2 U]
U b' d' [f', U' b2 U]
d' b r [f', U' b' U]
U b2 d' [f', U' b' U]
b d' U [f', U' b' U]
b U d' [f', U' b' U]
r' U u [f', R' u2 R]
r' u U [f', R' u2 R]
B2 u' U [f', R' u2 R]
B2 U u' [f', R' u2 R]
U B2 u' [f', R' u2 R]
B r' u [f', R' u2 R]
b2 d' D [f', R' b2 R]
b2 D d' [f', R' b2 R]
B' l' R [f', R' b' R]
B' R l' [f', R' b' R]
d' F2 l [f', R' b' R]
R B' l' [f', R' b' R]
R f d' [f', R' b' R]
d l' d2 [f', R' b' R]
d' U [f', D' r D]
U d' [f', D' r D]
d' b2 r [f', D' r2 D]
b' d' r [f', D' r2 D]
U b' d' [f', D' r2 D]
d l' L2 [f', D' b2 D]
d L2 l' [f', D' b2 D]
d' U r [f', D' r' D]
d' r B [f', D' r' D]
U d' r [f', D' r' D]
U R B [f', D' r' D]
U B R [f', D' r' D]
R U B [f', D' r' D]
R B U [f', D' r' D]
B U R [f', D' r' D]
B R U [f', D' r' D]
r2 D' u [f', D' b' D]
r2 u D' [f', D' b' D]
U2 R2 B [f', l' B l]
U2 B R2 [f', l' B l]
R2 U2 B [f', l' B l]
R2 B U2 [f', l' B l]
B U2 R2 [f', l' B l]
B R2 U2 [f', l' B l]
d' U f2 [f', l' F2 l]
U d' f2 [f', l' F2 l]
U2 R2 [f', l' B2 l]
R2 U2 [f', l' B2 l]
U' R2 U' [f', l' B2 l]
R' U2 R' [f', l' B2 l]
b' R2 l2 [f', l' B2 l]
b' l2 R2 [f', l' B2 l]
U2 b2 u2 [f', l' B2 l]
R2 b2 l2 [f', l' B2 l]
R2 r f' [f', l' B2 l]
b2 l2 u2 [f', l' B2 l]
b2 u2 l2 [f', l' B2 l]
U R2 U [f', l' B2 l]
R U2 R [f', l' B2 l]
r R2 f' [f', l' B2 l]
r f2 R2 [f', l' B2 l]
b U2 u2 [f', l' B2 l]
b u2 U2 [f', l' B2 l]
R2 r [f', u' B u]
r R2 [f', u' B u]
b' R2 D2 [f', u' B u]
b' D2 R2 [f', u' B u]
U2 R2 f [f', u' B u]
U2 f2 R2 [f', u' B u]
R2 U2 f [f', u' B u]
R2 b2 D2 [f', u' B u]
b2 D2 u2 [f', u' B u]
b2 u2 D2 [f', u' B u]
r b2 u2 [f', u' B u]
b u2 r [f', u' B u]
b r u2 [f', u' B u]
d2 L' U [f', u' F2 u]
d2 U L' [f', u' F2 u]
U d2 L' [f', u' F2 u]
B' R2 r2 [f', u' B2 u]
B' r2 R2 [f', u' B2 u]
R2 B' r2 [f', u' B2 u]
R2 r B' [f', u' B2 u]
r B' R2 [f', u' B2 u]
r R2 B' [f', u' B2 u]
d' f2 U [f', u' F' u]
d' U f' [f', u' F' u]
U d' f' [f', u' F' u]
r2 u' R' [f', u' B' u]
U b d' [f', r' F r]
R f' d' [f', r' F r]
B' r2 d [f', r' B r]
B' d r2 [f', r' B r]
r2 F d2 [f', r' B r]
B r2 d2 [f', r' B r]
r B' d [f', r' B r]
r d L' [f', r' B r]
d L' r2 [f', r' B r]
d r2 L' [f', r' B r]
d' F2 U [f', r' F2 r]
d' U F2 [f', r' F2 r]
U d' F2 [f', r' F2 r]
B2 r2 d2 [f', r' B2 r]
B2 d2 r2 [f', r' B2 r]
r2 u2 d2 [f', r' B2 r]
r2 d2 u2 [f', r' B2 r]
d2 l2 r2 [f', r' B2 r]
d2 r2 l2 [f', r' B2 r]
r B2 d2 [f', r' B2 r]
r d2 l2 [f', r' B2 r]
d' U F [f', r' F' r]
d' F U [f', r' F' r]
d' r d' [f', r' F' r]
U d' F [f', r' F' r]
U R d' [f', r' F' r]
R d' U [f', r' F' r]
R U d' [f', r' F' r]
b' d2 l2 [f', d' B d]
U2 B2 d2 [f', d' B d]
U2 d2 l' [f', d' B d]
B2 U2 d2 [f', d' B d]
B2 d2 U2 [f', d' B d]
d2 U2 l' [f', d' B d]
d2 l2 U2 [f', d' B d]
d2 b2 l2 [f', d' B d]
d' r' D2 [f', d' F2 d]
r2 D' R [f', d' F2 d]
r2 R D' [f', d' F2 d]
R r2 D' [f', d' F2 d]
U2 B d2 [f', d' B2 d]
B U2 d2 [f', d' B2 d]
B d2 U2 [f', d' B2 d]
d' r2 R [f', L u L']
d' R r2 [f', L u L']
R2 U r [f', L u L']
R2 r B [f', L u L']
U R2 r [f', L u L']
U r R2 [f', L u L']
r R2 B [f', L u L']
r B R2 [f', L u L']
R2 r d [f', L u2 L']
R2 d r2 [f', L u2 L']
r R2 d [f', L u2 L']
R2 r2 F' [f', L u' L']
r2 F' R2 [f', L u' L']
r2 R2 F' [f', L u' L']
r' d2 r2 [f', U r U']
U2 R2 f2 [f', U r U']
R2 U2 f2 [f', U r U']
R2 f2 r [f', U r U']
R2 r f [f', U r U']
r2 F2 d2 [f', U r U']
r2 d2 r' [f', U r U']
d2 F2 r2 [f', U r U']
b2 L2 D2 [f', U r U']
b2 D2 L2 [f', U r U']
r R2 f [f', U r U']
r b2 L2 [f', U r U']
b L2 r [f', U r U']
b r L2 [f', U r U']
U' r d2 [f', U r2 U']
r2 d2 [f', U r' U']
r' d2 r' [f', U r' U']
R2 r2 f [f', U r' U']
R2 f2 r2 [f', U r' U']
r2 R2 f [f', U r' U']
r2 b2 L2 [f', U r' U']
d2 F2 r' [f', U r' U']
d2 r2 F2 [f', U r' U']
r d2 F2 [f', U r' U']
b L2 r2 [f', U r' U']
b r2 L2 [f', U r' U']
U2 R2 d [f', U b' U']
R2 U2 d [f', U b' U']
R2 d U2 [f', U b' U']
U' d2 l' [f', R d R']
B' U2 d [f', R d R']
B' d U2 [f', R d R']
U2 B' d [f', R d R']
U2 d L' [f', R d R']
d2 U' l' [f', R d R']
d L' U2 [f', R d R']
d U2 L' [f', R d R']
R2 r d [f', R b2 R']
R2 d r2 [f', R b2 R']
r R2 d [f', R b2 R']
B' U2 d2 [f', R d' R']
B' d2 U2 [f', R d' R']
U2 B' d2 [f', R d' R']
U2 d2 F' [f', R d' R']
d2 F' U2 [f', R d' R']
d2 U2 F' [f', R d' R']
U' R2 r [f', R b' R']
U' r R2 [f', R b' R']
R2 U' r [f', R b' R']
U2 R2 B2 [f', D l D']
U2 B2 R2 [f', D l D']
R2 U2 B2 [f', D l D']
R2 B2 U2 [f', D l D']
B2 U2 R2 [f', D l D']
B2 R2 U2 [f', D l D']
U' r d2 [f', D b2 D']
U2 R2 d2 [f', D l' D']
U2 d2 f [f', D l' D']
R2 U2 d2 [f', D l' D']
R2 d2 U2 [f', D l' D']
d2 U2 f [f', D l' D']
d2 r2 f2 [f', D l' D']
d2 f2 U2 [f', D l' D']
r d2 f2 [f', D l' D']
r2 u' d2 [f', D b' D']
r2 d2 u' [f', D b' D']
d' U2 R [f', l F l']
d' R U2 [f', l F l']
U2 d' R [f', l F l']
r' U2 R2 [f', l F2 l']
r' R2 U2 [f', l F2 l']
U2 R2 r2 [f', l F2 l']
U2 r2 R2 [f', l F2 l']
R2 r' U2 [f', l F2 l']
R2 U2 r2 [f', l F2 l']
R2 r2 f' [f', l F2 l']
r2 R2 f' [f', l F2 l']
r2 d2 f2 [f', l F2 l']
r2 f2 R2 [f', l F2 l']
d' r f2 [f', l B' l']
b2 L D [f', l B' l']
b2 D L [f', l B' l']
U R f2 [f', l B' l']
R U f2 [f', l B' l']
U2 d2 f2 [f', u F u']
R2 r2 F2 [f', u F u']
R2 d2 r2 [f', u F u']
R2 r d2 [f', u F u']
r2 R2 F2 [f', u F u']
r2 F2 R2 [f', u F u']
d2 U2 f2 [f', u F u']
d2 r2 f' [f', u F u']
d2 f2 r2 [f', u F u']
r R2 d2 [f', u F u']
r d2 f' [f', u F u']
R2 r2 F [f', u F2 u']
R2 B r2 [f', u F2 u']
r2 R2 F [f', u F2 u']
r2 F R2 [f', u F2 u']
B R2 r2 [f', u F2 u']
B r2 R2 [f', u F2 u']
r d' R [f', u F2 u']
R' u2 U [f', u B2 u']
R' U u2 [f', u B2 u']
d' f2 r [f', u B2 u']
d' r f' [f', u B2 u']
U R' u2 [f', u B2 u']
U b2 L [f', u B2 u']
U R f' [f', u B2 u']
R f2 U [f', u B2 u']
R U f' [f', u B2 u']
b L U [f', u B2 u']
b U L [f', u B2 u']
r2 u' R' [f', u F' u']
U d L2 [f', u B' u']
d L2 U [f', u B' u']
d U L2 [f', u B' u']
r2 F' d2 [f', r F r']
r2 d2 F' [f', r F r']
d2 r2 F [f', r F r']
d2 F r2 [f', r F r']
r d2 F [f', r F r']
U b d' [f', r B r']
R f' d' [f', r B r']
d2 r2 [f', r F2 r']
r d2 [f', r F2 r']
b' D2 d2 [f', r F2 r']
b' d2 D2 [f', r F2 r']
U2 d2 f' [f', r F2 r']
U2 f2 d2 [f', r F2 r']
r2 d2 F2 [f', r F2 r']
d2 U2 f' [f', r F2 r']
d2 b2 D2 [f', r F2 r']
d r2 d [f', r F2 r']
B' U R [f', r B2 r']
B' R U [f', r B2 r']
d' r B' [f', r B2 r']
U B' R [f', r B2 r']
U R B' [f', r B2 r']
R B' U [f', r B2 r']
R U B' [f', r B2 r']
d' r B2 [f', r B' r']
B2 U R [f', r B' r']
B2 R U [f', r B' r']
U B2 R [f', r B' r']
U R B2 [f', r B' r']
R B2 U [f', r B' r']
R U B2 [f', r B' r']
r' U2 d2 [f', d F d']
r' d2 U2 [f', d F d']
U2 r2 d2 [f', d F d']
U2 d2 F2 [f', d F d']
R2 r2 f2 [f', d F d']
r2 R2 f2 [f', d F d']
r2 d2 f [f', d F d']
r2 f2 d2 [f', d F d']
d2 l' r' [f', d F d']
d2 r' l' [f', d F d']
d2 U2 F2 [f', d F d']
d2 F2 U2 [f', d F d']
U2 d2 F [f', d F2 d']
d2 U2 F [f', d F2 d']
d2 F U2 [f', d F2 d']
d' r2 D' [f', d B' d']
U' R' B2 [b', L' u L]
U' B2 R' [b', L' u L]
R' U' B2 [b', L' u L]
R' B2 U' [b', L' u L]
B2 U' R' [b', L' u L]
B2 R' U' [b', L' u L]
d b2 l [b', L' u L]
U' R' r2 [b', L' u' L]
U' r2 R' [b', L' u' L]
R' U' r2 [b', L' u' L]
R' r' U' [b', L' u' L]
r' U' R' [b', L' u' L]
r' R' U' [b', L' u' L]
r d l [b', U' f2 U]
d r2 l [b', U' f2 U]
d l r2 [b', U' f2 U]
U' R2 d [b', U' f' U]
R2 U' d [b', U' f' U]
R2 d U' [b', U' f' U]
U' R' b2 [b', R' d R]
U' b2 L' [b', R' d R]
R' U' b2 [b', R' d R]
R' b2 D' [b', R' d R]
b2 L' D' [b', R' d R]
b2 D' L' [b', R' d R]
d B2 r [b', R' d R]
U' R' r [b', R' f' R]
U' r R' [b', R' f' R]
R' U' r [b', R' f' R]
U' d [b', D' l D]
d U' [b', D' l D]
r d l [b', D' l2 D]
d r2 l [b', D' l2 D]
d l r2 [b', D' l2 D]
U' d l [b', D' l' D]
d U' l [b', D' l' D]
d l2 U' [b', D' l' D]
B' d' b' [b', l' F l]
B' b' d' [b', l' F l]
r' b' F [b', l' F l]
r' F b' [b', l' F l]
d' R' b' [b', l' F l]
d' b2 R' [b', l' F l]
b' B' d' [b', l' F l]
b' d' R' [b', l' F l]
b' r2 F [b', l' F l]
b' B r2 [b', l' F l]
r2 D2 F [b', l' F l]
r2 F D2 [b', l' F l]
U r' b' [b', l' F l]
B b' r2 [b', l' F l]
B r2 D2 [b', l' F l]
d l U' [b', l' B l]
r' b' [b', l' F2 l]
b' r2 [b', l' F2 l]
r2 D2 [b', l' F2 l]
r' U2 l2 [b', l' F2 l]
b' B2 u2 [b', l' F2 l]
U2 l2 r2 [b', l' F2 l]
U2 r2 l2 [b', l' F2 l]
B2 l' r' [b', l' F2 l]
B2 r' l' [b', l' F2 l]
B2 b' u2 [b', l' F2 l]
B2 u2 b' [b', l' F2 l]
r2 f2 l2 [b', l' F2 l]
b2 r2 b [b', l' F2 l]
U r2 D [b', l' F2 l]
r D2 r2 [b', l' F2 l]
b r' b2 [b', l' F2 l]
U' d B2 [b', l' B2 l]
d U' B2 [b', l' B2 l]
d B2 U' [b', l' B2 l]
B' l' b' [b', l' F' l]
U' R' b [b', l' B' l]
U' R d [b', l' B' l]
U' d B [b', l' B' l]
U' b U' [b', l' B' l]
R' U' b [b', l' B' l]
R' b L' [b', l' B' l]
R U' d [b', l' B' l]
R d U' [b', l' B' l]
d U' B [b', l' B' l]
d B U' [b', l' B' l]
d l r [b', l' B' l]
d r l [b', l' B' l]
b L' U' [b', l' B' l]
b U' L' [b', l' B' l]
b2 d2 [b', u' F u]
r' F2 b2 [b', u' F u]
r' b2 F2 [b', u' F u]
b' d2 L2 [b', u' F u]
B2 l2 b2 [b', u' F u]
B2 b2 l' [b', u' F u]
d2 L2 b [b', u' F u]
d2 b2 L2 [b', u' F u]
b2 B2 l' [b', u' F u]
b2 r2 F2 [b', u' F u]
b2 L2 d2 [b', u' F u]
b d2 b [b', u' F u]
B' d' b2 [b', u' F2 u]
B' b2 d2 [b', u' F2 u]
r' b2 F [b', u' F2 u]
r' F b2 [b', u' F2 u]
d' R' b2 [b', u' F2 u]
b2 B' d2 [b', u' F2 u]
b2 r2 F [b', u' F2 u]
b2 d2 F' [b', u' F2 u]
b2 B r2 [b', u' F2 u]
U r' b2 [b', u' F2 u]
B b2 r2 [b', u' F2 u]
U' R' [b', u' B2 u]
R' U' [b', u' B2 u]
U2 R' U [b', u' B2 u]
R2 U' R [b', u' B2 u]
U R' U2 [b', u' B2 u]
R U' R2 [b', u' B2 u]
r' u b2 [b', u' F' u]
B2 u' b2 [b', u' F' u]
b2 d' f2 [b', u' F' u]
b2 d L [b', u' F' u]
U' R' B' [b', u' B' u]
U' B' R' [b', u' B' u]
U' d b' [b', u' B' u]
R' U' B' [b', u' B' u]
R' B' U' [b', u' B' u]
B' U' R' [b', u' B' u]
B' R' U' [b', u' B' u]
d U' b' [b', u' B' u]
d b' R' [b', u' B' u]
B' l2 b [b', r' F r]
B' b l2 [b', r' F r]
r' F' b [b', r' F r]
r' b F' [b', r' F r]
R2 B u2 [b', r' F r]
d2 L2 F [b', r' F r]
d2 F L2 [b', r' F r]
B R2 u2 [b', r' F r]
B u2 b [b', r' F r]
B b u' [b', r' F r]
d l2 L [b', r' F r]
d L l2 [b', r' F r]
b B' l2 [b', r' F r]
b r' F' [b', r' F r]
b d2 F [b', r' F r]
b B u' [b', r' F r]
d2 L2 [b', r' F2 r]
b d2 [b', r' F2 r]
r' F2 b [b', r' F2 r]
r' b F2 [b', r' F2 r]
R2 u2 d2 [b', r' F2 r]
R2 d2 u2 [b', r' F2 r]
B2 l2 b [b', r' F2 r]
B2 b l2 [b', r' F2 r]
d2 f2 u2 [b', r' F2 r]
b2 l' r' [b', r' F2 r]
b2 r' l' [b', r' F2 r]
b2 d2 b' [b', r' F2 r]
R d2 L [b', r' F2 r]
b r' F2 [b', r' F2 r]
b B2 l2 [b', r' F2 r]
b L2 d2 [b', r' F2 r]
U' d b2 [b', r' B2 r]
d U' b2 [b', r' B2 r]
d b2 D' [b', r' B2 r]
b d' f' [b', r' F' r]
r' [b', d' F d]
B2 u2 [b', d' F d]
U' r2 U [b', d' F d]
B' d' F' [b', d' F d]
B' l2 F [b', d' F d]
d' R' F' [b', d' F d]
d' F' R' [b', d' F d]
b' D2 r2 [b', d' F d]
b' r2 b [b', d' F d]
U2 r2 U2 [b', d' F d]
U2 f2 r2 [b', d' F d]
B2 l2 F2 [b', d' F d]
r2 D2 b [b', d' F d]
r2 f2 U2 [b', d' F d]
d2 F2 d2 [b', d' F d]
b2 r2 b2 [b', d' F d]
U r' F' [b', d' F d]
B r' U' [b', d' F d]
B u2 F [b', d' F d]
b r' b' [b', d' F d]
B' l2 [b', d' F2 d]
r' F' [b', d' F2 d]
B u2 [b', d' F2 d]
U' r' l [b', d' F2 d]
U' l r' [b', d' F2 d]
B' d' F2 [b', d' F2 d]
d' R' F2 [b', d' F2 d]
d' F2 R' [b', d' F2 d]
B2 l2 F [b', d' F2 d]
B2 u2 F' [b', d' F2 d]
r2 F' r2 [b', d' F2 d]
d2 F d2 [b', d' F2 d]
U r' F2 [b', d' F2 d]
B' l' f' [b', d' F' d]
r' u' R [b', d' F' d]
r' u f2 [b', d' F' d]
R2 d' R' [b', d' F' d]
B2 u' f2 [b', d' F' d]
B2 u R [b', d' F' d]
b2 d' b2 [b', d' F' d]
U f r' [b', d' F' d]
R b' r' [b', d' F' d]
b d' b' [b', d' F' d]
B' d' [b', L d L']
r' F [b', L d L']
d' R' [b', L d L']
U r' [b', L d L']
B' l2 F2 [b', L d L']
B2 l2 F' [b', L d L']
B2 u2 F [b', L d L']
r2 D r [b', L d L']
d2 F' d [b', L d L']
B u2 F2 [b', L d L']
r B r2 [b', L d L']
d L' d2 [b', L d L']
B' l' b2 [b', L f L']
b2 d' f [b', L f L']
r' u [b', L d2 L']
B2 u' [b', L d2 L']
B' l' f [b', L d2 L']
d' f2 d [b', L d2 L']
r2 u r2 [b', L d2 L']
U f' r' [b', L d2 L']
B u' L [b', L d2 L']
d L2 d' [b', L d2 L']
b2 d' [b', L f2 L']
b2 L2 d' [b', L f2 L']
b d' b [b', L f2 L']
B' [b', L d' L']
U' B' U [b', L d' L']
U' l' r' [b', L d' L']
U' r' l' [b', L d' L']
R' B' R [b', L d' L']
r' F' l2 [b', L d' L']
r' u2 B [b', L d' L']
r' F d [b', L d' L']
d' R' d [b', L d' L']
U2 B' U2 [b', L d' L']
R2 B' R2 [b', L d' L']
d2 F' d2 [b', L d' L']
U B' U' [b', L d' L']
U r' d [b', L d' L']
R B' R' [b', L d' L']
B u2 l2 [b', L d' L']
r B' r2 [b', L d' L']
d L' d' [b', L d' L']
d b' U [b', L d' L']
d L b' [b', L d' L']
b2 r' U [b', L f' L']
b2 d' f' [b', L f' L']
b2 B r' [b', L f' L']
B b2 r' [b', L f' L']
r' b' F2 [b', U l U']
r' F2 b' [b', U l U']
b' B2 l' [b', U l U']
b' r2 F2 [b', U l U']
U2 B2 l2 [b', U l U']
B2 b' l' [b', U l U']
B2 U2 l2 [b', U l U']
B2 l2 b' [b', U l U']
r2 D2 F2 [b', U l U']
r2 F2 D2 [b', U l U']
d2 L2 b2 [b', U l U']
b2 L2 d2 [b', U l U']
b2 d2 b [b', U l U']
b d2 b2 [b', U l U']
r' u b [b', U f U']
B2 u' b [b', U f U']
b d' f2 [b', U f U']
b d L [b', U f U']
b' r' U [b', U l2 U']
b' B r' [b', U l2 U']
B2 l' U [b', U l2 U']
B2 U l' [b', U l2 U']
U B2 l' [b', U l2 U']
B b' r' [b', U l2 U']
B' l' b [b', U f2 U']
B' b l' [b', U f2 U']
b2 r' D [b', U f2 U']
b2 D r' [b', U f2 U']
d l' L [b', U f2 U']
d L l' [b', U f2 U']
b B' l' [b', U f2 U']
b d' f [b', U f2 U']
b' B2 [b', U l' U']
B2 b' [b', U l' U']
r' b' u2 [b', U l' U']
r' u2 b' [b', U l' U']
b' r2 u2 [b', U l' U']
U2 B2 l' [b', U l' U']
U2 l2 B2 [b', U l' U']
B2 U2 l' [b', U l' U']
B2 r2 D2 [b', U l' U']
r2 D2 u2 [b', U l' U']
r2 u2 D2 [b', U l' U']
r D2 B2 [b', U l' U']
r B2 D2 [b', U l' U']
b d' [b', U f' U']
d' F2 u [b', U f' U']
R2 d' u2 [b', U f' U']
R2 u2 d' [b', U f' U']
d2 L2 d [b', U f' U']
b2 d' b' [b', U f' U']
R B u' [b', U f' U']
R b r' [b', U f' U']
B u' R [b', U f' U']
B R u' [b', U f' U']
b L2 d' [b', U f' U']
B' l2 b2 [b', R u R']
r' F' b2 [b', R u R']
r' b2 F' [b', R u R']
b2 r2 F' [b', R u R']
b2 d2 F [b', R u R']
b2 B u' [b', R u R']
B u2 b2 [b', R u R']
B b2 u' [b', R u R']
U' r' U [b', R f R']
B' l' f2 [b', R f R']
B' l U [b', R f R']
r' u f [b', R f R']
d' f' d [b', R f R']
B2 u' f [b', R f R']
b2 d' [b', R u2 R']
b2 L2 d' [b', R u2 R']
b d' b [b', R u2 R']
r' u [b', R f2 R']
B2 u' [b', R f2 R']
B' l' f [b', R f2 R']
d' f2 d [b', R f2 R']
r2 u r2 [b', R f2 R']
U f' r' [b', R f2 R']
B u' L [b', R f2 R']
d L2 d' [b', R f2 R']
b2 B [b', R u' R']
B b2 [b', R u' R']
b2 L2 B [b', R u' R']
B' l' [b', R f' R']
U' r' l2 [b', R f' R']
U' l2 r' [b', R f' R']
r' F' l [b', R f' R']
r' u f' [b', R f' R']
d' f d [b', R f' R']
b' r' D [b', R f' R']
b' D r' [b', R f' R']
B2 l' D [b', R f' R']
B2 u' f' [b', R f' R']
r2 D' r [b', R f' R']
U f2 r' [b', R f' R']
B u2 l [b', R f' R']
r D' r' [b', R f' R']
r' b [b', D r D']
b r' [b', D r D']
r' d2 L2 [b', D r D']
b' r2 b2 [b', D r D']
R2 B2 u2 [b', D r D']
R2 u2 r' [b', D r D']
B2 R2 u2 [b', D r D']
B2 u2 b [b', D r D']
r2 D2 b2 [b', D r D']
r2 b2 r [b', D r D']
d2 L2 F2 [b', D r D']
d2 F2 L2 [b', D r D']
b2 D2 r2 [b', D r D']
b2 r2 b' [b', D r D']
r b2 r2 [b', D r D']
b d2 F2 [b', D r D']
b L2 r' [b', D r D']
b2 d' b [b', D f D']
b d' b2 [b', D f D']
B' l' b [b', D r2 D']
B' b l' [b', D r2 D']
b2 r' D [b', D r2 D']
b2 D r' [b', D r2 D']
d l' L [b', D r2 D']
d L l' [b', D r2 D']
b B' l' [b', D r2 D']
b d' f [b', D r2 D']
b' r' U [b', D f2 D']
b' B r' [b', D f2 D']
B2 l' U [b', D f2 D']
B2 U l' [b', D f2 D']
U B2 l' [b', D f2 D']
B b' r' [b', D f2 D']
b [b', D r' D']
R2 u2 [b', D r' D']
U' b L [b', D r' D']
R' u2 L' [b', D r' D']
R' b U [b', D r' D']
r' b r [b', D r' D']
U2 l2 b2 [b', D r' D']
U2 b2 U2 [b', D r' D']
R2 f2 L2 [b', D r' D']
r2 b2 r2 [b', D r' D']
d2 L2 d2 [b', D r' D']
b2 D2 r' [b', D r' D']
b2 l2 U2 [b', D r' D']
b2 L2 b' [b', D r' D']
U b2 U' [b', D r' D']
R f2 L' [b', D r' D']
R d L [b', D r' D']
r D2 b2 [b', D r' D']
r b2 r' [b', D r' D']
d L B [b', D r' D']
d B L [b', D r' D']
r' b' u [b', D f' D']
r' u b' [b', D f' D']
b' B2 u' [b', D f' D']
b' r2 u [b', D f' D']
B2 u' b' [b', D f' D']
B2 b' u' [b', D f' D']
r2 D2 u [b', D f' D']
r2 u D2 [b', D f' D']
d l U' [b', l F l']
b' B [b', l B l']
B b' [b', l B l']
U2 l2 B [b', l B l']
U2 B l2 [b', l B l']
U r D2 [b', l B l']
B U2 l2 [b', l B l']
r D2 B [b', l B l']
r B D2 [b', l B l']
b' [b', l B2 l']
U2 l2 [b', l B2 l']
r D2 [b', l B2 l']
U' b' R [b', l B2 l']
U' l2 D' [b', l B2 l']
R' b' D [b', l B2 l']
r' b' r2 [b', l B2 l']
d' b2 d [b', l B2 l']
U2 f2 D2 [b', l B2 l']
R2 u2 b2 [b', l B2 l']
R2 b2 R2 [b', l B2 l']
B2 l' r [b', l B2 l']
B2 r l' [b', l B2 l']
r2 D2 r2 [b', l B2 l']
d2 b2 d2 [b', l B2 l']
b2 u2 R2 [b', l B2 l']
b2 L2 b [b', l B2 l']
U f2 D' [b', l B2 l']
R b2 R' [b', l B2 l']
B r D [b', l B2 l']
r f2 l2 [b', l B2 l']
b L2 b2 [b', l B2 l']
d r' l [b', l F' l']
d l r' [b', l F' l']
B' l' b' [b', l B' l']
b2 [b', u B u']
U' b2 D [b', u B u']
R' b2 L [b', u B u']
r' b2 r2 [b', u B u']
b' R2 u2 [b', u B u']
U2 l2 b' [b', u B u']
U2 b2 l2 [b', u B u']
R2 u2 b [b', u B u']
R2 b2 u2 [b', u B u']
r D2 b' [b', u B u']
r b2 D2 [b', u B u']
b U2 l2 [b', u B u']
b r D2 [b', u B u']
b L2 b [b', u B u']
U' R' d2 [b', u F2 u']
R' U' d2 [b', u F2 u']
R' d2 U' [b', u F2 u']
B' b2 [b', u B2 u']
b2 B' [b', u B2 u']
b' d L [b', u B2 u']
b2 L2 B' [b', u B2 u']
d L b [b', u B2 u']
d b D [b', u B2 u']
U' d' R2 [b', u F' u']
d' U' R2 [b', u F' u']
d' R2 U' [b', u F' u']
r' u b2 [b', u B' u']
B2 u' b2 [b', u B' u']
b2 d' f2 [b', u B' u']
b2 d L [b', u B' u']
B' b [b', r B r']
d L [b', r B r']
b B' [b', r B r']
B' R2 u2 [b', r B r']
B' d L2 [b', r B r']
R2 B' u2 [b', r B r']
R2 u2 B' [b', r B r']
B u' d [b', r B r']
B d u' [b', r B r']
b L2 B' [b', r B r']
B2 b [b', r B2 r']
b B2 [b', r B2 r']
R' B u' [b', r B2 r']
r' R2 u2 [b', r B2 r']
r' u2 b [b', r B2 r']
R2 r' u2 [b', r B2 r']
R2 u2 B2 [b', r B2 r']
B2 d2 L2 [b', r B2 r']
d2 L2 l2 [b', r B2 r']
d2 l2 L2 [b', r B2 r']
b2 r' l [b', r B2 r']
b2 l r' [b', r B2 r']
B R' u' [b', r B2 r']
d B' L [b', r B2 r']
d L B' [b', r B2 r']
b d2 l2 [b', r B2 r']
b L2 B2 [b', r B2 r']
b d' f' [b', r B' r']
B2 [b', d B d']
r' u2 [b', d B d']
U' B2 U [b', d B d']
R' B2 R [b', d B d']
r' F2 l2 [b', d B d']
b' r' l [b', d B d']
b' l r' [b', d B d']
U2 l' r' [b', d B d']
U2 r' l' [b', d B d']
U2 B2 U2 [b', d B d']
R2 B2 R2 [b', d B d']
r2 u2 r2 [b', d B d']
d2 l2 d2 [b', d B d']
U B2 U' [b', d B d']
R B2 R' [b', d B d']
r B2 r2 [b', d B d']
d' r' d2 [b', d F2 d']
B [b', d B2 d']
U' B U [b', d B2 d']
R' b' r' [b', d B2 d']
R' B R [b', d B2 d']
B' l2 u2 [b', d B2 d']
r' F' u2 [b', d B2 d']
r' u2 B' [b', d B2 d']
r' U r [b', d B2 d']
b' D' r' [b', d B2 d']
U2 B U2 [b', d B2 d']
R2 B R2 [b', d B2 d']
r2 F r2 [b', d B2 d']
U B U' [b', d B2 d']
R B R' [b', d B2 d']
r D r' [b', d B2 d']
B' l' f' [b', d B' d']
r' u' R [b', d B' d']
r' u f2 [b', d B' d']
R2 d' R' [b', d B' d']
B2 u' f2 [b', d B' d']
B2 u R [b', d B' d']
b2 d' b2 [b', d B' d']
U f r' [b', d B' d']
R b' r' [b', d B' d']
b d' b' [b', d B' d']



Edit: note that all of these algs are different, all of them has exactly 1 move part A and 3 moves part B (so we even skip tons of things like [Uw r Uw', l]) and have no more than 3 setups, and ALL of them solve the same case Ubr-Bdr-Rbd.
Now when I got it, I have to just find a good one out of these 8200+ algs


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jul 1, 2017)

Roman said:


> I was looking for the best alg for Ubr-Bdr-Rbd. Decided to write a generator. Oh god why....
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Roman what have you done


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jul 1, 2017)

Roman said:


> I was looking for the best alg for Ubr-Bdr-Rbd. Decided to write a generator. Oh god why....
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Roman what have you done


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jul 1, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> Roman what have you done



Has science gone too far?


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 1, 2017)

Roman said:


> 8200+ algs


Unsurprising when the result set is so unconstrained. Maybe if you limit to two setups max, disallow slice setups, constrain to interchange layers you prefer, etc., you might get a more interesting set?


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jul 1, 2017)

Roman said:


> I was looking for the best alg for Ubr-Bdr-Rbd.


That's a lot of algs, have fun lol. It's a shame the 8 mover is so bad to execute even though it's cool (written for 4x4): [[3u':2L],2R'].


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jul 2, 2017)

Ach, switching to UBL buffer. Been pretty painful, as I was (still am) too much used to UFR. Haven't got all DFR sticker comms ready yet, but the ones I already implemented into my solves show great potential.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jul 2, 2017)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> Ach, switching to UBL buffer. Been pretty painful, as I was (still am) too much used to UFR. Haven't got all DFR sticker comms ready yet, but the ones I already implemented into my solves show great potential.


Wait what method do you use? It sounds like your learning 3style but what nethod uses UFR as it's buffer?


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jul 2, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> Wait what method do you use? It sounds like your learning 3style but what nethod uses UFR as it's buffer?



I use M2/OP, but started learning 3Style with UFR as my buffer (which is what Gianfranco and Daniel Lin use, among others).

UFL corner comms, on the other hand, have been so widely used and optimized by so many people (including Ishaan, Noah and others) that it makes it easy to find better options from their lists, as well as making for a softer transition from Old Pochmann (since I can already implement as many comms as I get comfortable with).


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jul 2, 2017)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> I use M2/OP, but started learning 3Style with UFR as my buffer (which is what Gianfranco and Daniel Lin use, among others).
> 
> UFL corner comms, on the other hand, have been so widely used and optimized by so many people (including Ishaan, Noah and others) that it makes it easy to find better options from their lists, as well as making for a softer transition from Old Pochmann (since I can already implement as many comms as I get comfortable with).


Ok that makes more sense  I am stuck using LBU as my buffer so luckily I can steal tips from UBL buffers


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jul 3, 2017)

After many different approaches, I may have found the ideal way for me to drill my 3Style comms on a more productive way.

I'll be using Anki. This is an amazing flashcard app for anyone to learn anything through spaced repetition. I have successfully used it in the past to expand my German vocabulary and more recently to learn the Major Mnemonic System.

I have created a deck where I'll be adding new comms as they are discovered, and using it to drill them randomly.

Each flashcard has a letter pair as the front, which is prompted to me and then I'll perform the case on a solved cube. If I succeed, and depending on how fluent / fast at recalling and executing it, I'll repeat a few times over before moving on to the next one. Tapping the flashcard will show the respective algorithm in case I need to double-check it.

What's amazing to me about Anki is that it makes me _focus_ on a specific case, one at a time, and their appearances will be prompted depending on how much I need to practice each, which is to say my worst cases will show up more often so I drill them more intensively. The better I get at a case, the less it shows up until it needs refreshing.

My previous approach was kinda random, and I found I was not focusing properly. I'd drill random cases from my spreadsheet and not make much progress, with a few real time solves in between - in which I'd often forget or downright panic when I came across a case I had a comm for, resorting to OP. It was still feeling kind of overwhelming, and _clearly_ counterproductive.

Now my first Anki session led me to about 45min of *focused* practice on just the comms I have and need to get good at, and I'm far more confident in most of the cases already.

Tomorrow I'll start working on an upgraded practice regimen. I'll warm up with an Anki session of 20 random comms, do a couple Ao12s and then back to Anki, followed by trying to come up with new comms for the cases I still need to learn.

Rinse, repeat, and hopefully have the FDR sticker set fully implemented within a week or so, depending on how much practice time I get.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 3, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> LBR


That's not a valid piece...


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jul 3, 2017)

guysensei1 said:


> That's not a valid piece...


*LBU


----------



## Roman (Jul 5, 2017)

Roman said:


> I was looking for the best alg for Ubr-Bdr-Rbd


Ok I added cube rotations to generator and also a sorter based on a primitive efficiency estimator. It's a bit better now.


Spoiler



R' [r, d' R2 d]
R2 [r, d' R' d]
r' [r', u' R' u]
R U' [d, r' U r]
U' R [d, r' U r]
U' Rw' [U, r' u r]
Rw' U' [u, r U r']
R2 u [r', U' l' U]
r2 [r, u' R' u]
[r', D' b D]
[b, D r' D']
x' U' [u, r U r']
Rw D' [d, r D r']
R y' [d', r' U r]
R U2 [d, r' U2 r]
U2 R [d, r' U2 r]
r' d [r, U' l U]
U' r' [U', l' d l]
R y [d', l' U l]
U2 Rw' [U2, r' u r]
Rw' U2 [u, r U2 r']
R' z' [u, r' U2 r]
z' U' [u, r' U2 r]
R2 z' [u, r' U' r]
z' U2 [u, r' U' r]
x D' [d, r D r']
U2 Rw' [U2, l' u' l]
x' U2 [u, r U2 r']
Rw D2 [d, r D2 r']
R2 z [d, l' D' l]
r' z [d', r' D' r]
r' z' [u', l' U' l]
R' z [d, l' D2 l]
r' Uw y [l, U' r U]
r' Uw y' [r, U' l U]
r' y Uw [l, U' r U]
r' y' Uw [r, U' l U]
r2 d [r', D' l' D]
z D' [d, l' D2 l]
z D2 [d, l' D' l]
R x' [r', u' R' u]
x' R [r', u' R' u]
x D2 [d, r D2 r']
R x [r', d' R' d]
x R [r', d' R' d]
r2 z [d, r' D' r]
r2 z' [u, l' U' l]
R r' [r', u' R2 u]
r' R [r', u' R2 u]
R' U' R2 [d, r' U r]
R2 U' R' [d, r' U r]
U R U [d, r' U2 r]
U R U2 [d, r' U r]
U' R U' [d, r' U2 r]
U2 R U [d, r' U r]
r' Uw' [R, d l' d']
R2 U' u [l', U r' U']
R2 u U' [l', U r' U']
U' R2 u [l', U r' U']
d L' [d', l U' l']
y R [r', d R2 d']
y R2 [r', d R d']
R' r [r', d' R2 d]
R2 r [r', d' R' d]
r R' [r', d' R2 d]
r R2 [r', d' R' d]
Rw2 [f, U r' U']
Rw2 [r', U' f U]
B' [d, l U' l']
R' U' r' [U, r' u r]
U' R' r' [U, r' u r]
U' r' R' [U, r' u r]
y r [r, u R u']
R' r' U' [u, r U r']
r' R' U' [u, r U r']
r' U' R' [u, r U r']
d Lw [U', l u' l']
R U' r' [U, r d r']
U y R' [d', r U' r']
U' R r' [U, r d r']
U' r' R [U, r d r']
U' r' U [U, r' d' r]
y R' U [d', r U' r']
y U R' [d', r U' r']
r' Uw2 [l', u R' u']
R2 x' [r', u' R2 u]
x' R2 [r', u' R2 u]
R d' [d', l' U2 l]
y Rw U [u', r' U' r]
R x' d [r, U' l U]
x' R d [r, U' l U]
U y Rw [U', r u' r']
r' U' d [l, U r U']
r' d U' [l, U r U']
y U Rw [U', r u' r']
Rw' u' [u', l U2 l']
R2 x [r', d' R2 d]
x R2 [r', d' R2 d]
d l [U, r d' r']
R' U' x' [u, l' U' l]
U' R' x' [u, l' U' l]
U' x' R' [u, l' U' l]
z' u' [u', l' U' l]
..... (970k results there)
b2 z y f2 b2 [u', b D' b']


----------



## Keroma12 (Jul 19, 2017)

I recall seeing a nice alg for wing parity in big-BLD, for r2, somewhere in these forums not too long ago. But literally an hour of trying to get the forum search tool to do what I want, and manually searching through many of these threads, I can't find it. Anyone know where it was?


----------



## T1_M0 (Jul 19, 2017)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> After many different approaches, I may have found the ideal way for me to drill my 3Style comms on a more productive way.
> 
> I'll be using Anki. This is an amazing flashcard app for anyone to learn anything through spaced repetition. I have successfully used it in the past to expand my German vocabulary and more recently to learn the Major Mnemonic System.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing the tip! I've also started using corner 3-cycles, that wasn't as difficult as seemed in the beginning. I guess I might start using a flashcard app too as I get to a bit more complicated comms.


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 19, 2017)

Keroma12 said:


> I recall seeing a nice alg for wing parity in big-BLD, for r2, somewhere in these forums not too long ago. But literally an hour of trying to get the forum search tool to do what I want, and manually searching through many of these threads, I can't find it. Anyone know where it was?


Was it this one?

r' U2 r U2 r' U2 x r U2 r U2 r U2 r2 U2 x' r' U2

Rob Yau posted it a few years ago in one of the megathreads but search isn't so good at finding things buried in those


----------



## JanW (Jul 19, 2017)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> After many different approaches, I may have found the ideal way for me to drill my 3Style comms on a more productive way.
> 
> I'll be using Anki. This is an amazing flashcard app for anyone to learn anything through spaced repetition. I have successfully used it in the past to expand my German vocabulary and more recently to learn the Major Mnemonic System.


Last year I made a Windows app for drilling 3-cycles. Don't think I ever mentioned it here on the BLD forums, so better late than never.  You can check it out here:

https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/bldtrainer-new-application-for-practicing-3-cycles.61303/

It can be used in a variety of ways, for example to focus on 3-cycles involving a specific sticker.


----------



## h2f (Jul 19, 2017)

Keroma12 said:


> I recall seeing a nice alg for wing parity in big-BLD, for r2, somewhere in these forums not too long ago. But literally an hour of trying to get the forum search tool to do what I want, and manually searching through many of these threads, I can't find it. Anyone know where it was?



It was me. Here's link though Mark put an alg: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/big-cube-bld-discussion.16775/page-24#post-1057684


----------



## Keroma12 (Jul 19, 2017)

mark49152 said:


> Was it this one?
> 
> r' U2 r U2 r' U2 x r U2 r U2 r U2 r2 U2 x' r' U2
> 
> Rob Yau posted it a few years ago in one of the megathreads but search isn't so good at finding things buried in those





h2f said:


> It was me. Here's link though Mark put an alg: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/big-cube-bld-discussion.16775/page-24#post-1057684



Thank you, this is what I was thinking of. I didn't realize it was that long ago though.


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jul 19, 2017)

JanW said:


> Last year I made a Windows app for drilling 3-cycles. Don't think I ever mentioned it here on the BLD forums, so better late than never.  You can check it out here:
> 
> https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/bldtrainer-new-application-for-practicing-3-cycles.61303/
> 
> It can be used in a variety of ways, for example to focus on 3-cycles involving a specific sticker.



This is AMAZING! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## JanW (Jul 20, 2017)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> This is AMAZING! Thanks for sharing!


Thanks, I'm glad you like it! 

Originally I planned to make a small simple tool to practice with myself, but then I got more interested in adding features to the app than actual bld practice. And by the time I was done with the app my cubing interests had moved on to other events, so I never really got around to use the app myself much. One day I'll get back to working on bld, then I'll use it for sure!


----------



## Keroma12 (Jul 23, 2017)

After using M2/OP for ages, I switched to corner comms. I use UBR and DF. I don't have any intention of switching to edges comms any time soon, but it might happen later on, who knows. What I'm more interested in right now is switching to centers comms (x and +).

Since I use UBR for corners, should I use Ubr for x-centers? Will it make coming up with comms easier? Does it matter much? Most people seem to use the same piece for corners and x-centers. I currently use Ufl but don't mind switching. The comms I use for UBR are all <R,U,D,L> with no rotations. I intend to come up with rotation-less comms for other pieces too. 

I'm more interested in what I'm going to do for +-centers. Would it be best to stick with Df because I use DF for edges (and then if I switch to edge comms down the road they will be similar), or should I go with something on U? I currently use Df with M2 execution (just like for edges).

I understand that personal preference is a big factor, and many different buffers can be equally good. I just want to see what people think before sitting down and starting to play around with center comms. If this has already been discussed elsewhere in the forum, please link it. I didn't really find what I was looking for with a brief search.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 24, 2017)

I use UBL for corners and also for X centers. I do find it makes it easier to see some commutators I might not otherwise see. I also use UB for + centers; I find that the comms for UBL X centers and for UB + centers are very similar, so I find it helpful. And I use UBL and UBR for obliques too on bigger cubes, for the same reason - all the comms are somewhat analagous (except that some + centers and especially obliques are easier because they have more options because things aren't as in the way).


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Aug 2, 2017)

Dunno if this is already a thing or not, maybe someone can tell me. I was having another think about finally working on useful edge 5-cycles to deal with some awkward cases, and realised there's a different trick which is much simpler and works for other piece types too. Here's an example with DF buffer.

Targets: FU UB UL RU
Cycles: DF>FU>UB, DF>UL>UR

Now, DF>FU>UB isn't the nicest case, but it can be avoided by considering the whole situation as a 5-cycle and splitting it up into 3-cycles differently, by noting that FU>UB>(not M slice) cases are nice.

Alternative solution: FU>UB>UL, FU>RU>DF (= FU>UB>UL, DF>FU>RU)


----------



## qaz (Aug 10, 2017)

I wrote a quick BLD analyzer earlier and ran it on a few thousand scrambles and thought the results were interesting so I figured I'd post them.


CountCorner TargetsEdge TargetsSolved CornersTwisted CornersSolved EdgesFlipped Edges00.0%0.0%75.0%57.0%61.8%63.5%10.0%0.0%21.5%32.4%30.7%29.1%20.2%0.0%3.1%8.4%6.8%6.5%30.5%0.0%0.3%1.9%0.6%0.8%42.8%0.0%0.1%0.1%0.1%0.1%57.5%0.0%0.0%0.2%0.0%0.0%620.6%0.0%0.0%0.0%0.0%0.0%733.4%0.4%0.0%0.0%0.0%0.0%824.9%1.8%0.0%0.0%0.0%0.0%99.1%6.8%0.0%0.0%0.0%0.0%100.9%16.8%0.0%0.0%0.0%0.0%110.0%29.3%0.0%0.0%0.0%0.0%120.0%28.1%0.0%0.0%0.0%0.0%130.0%13.8%0.0%0.0%0.0%0.0%140.0%2.8%0.0%0.0%0.0%0.0%150.0%0.3%0.0%0.0%0.0%0.0%Avg.6.98811.2810.2890.5620.4650.449


----------



## theawesomecuber (Aug 15, 2017)

I've got a question for people who use 3-style.

When you're recalling information from your images and executing it, do you first turn the images back into letters, then the letters into the right commutator? Or do you go directly from the image to the right commutator?

As an example, let's say you have a CaT in your memo.

Do you turn the image of a cat back into CT, then remember the commutator that you correspond with CT? Or do you directly correspond the image of a cat with the commutator?

Thanks!


----------



## CyanSandwich (Aug 15, 2017)

theawesomecuber said:


> I've got a question for people who use 3-style.
> 
> When you're recalling information from your images and executing it, do you first turn the images back into letters, then the letters into the right commutator? Or do you go directly from the image to the right commutator?
> 
> ...


I go directly from image to commutator. In fact, when I'm coming up with comms, I find it easier to think of it in terms of "the comm for cat" rather than the "the comm for CT".

Although It's the word cat, not the image of a cat that I associate the comm with.


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Aug 15, 2017)

I go straight in the comm most of the time, but there are some images where I'm not solid on the letter pair, so I take a little time recalling which letters the image stands for.


----------



## CornerCutter (Sep 4, 2017)

What color should I start with on top, front, and right? Does it matter and should I use the same one everytime?


----------



## Underwatercuber (Sep 4, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> What color should I start with on top, front, and right? Does it matter and should I use the same one everytime?


Doesn't matter what color but it's best to use the same one every time for consistency.


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Sep 4, 2017)

I hadn't done any corners only / edges only practice in a long time. Couple days ago I did some 40ish edges only solves, and found I average roughly 34 seconds at them (Mostly M2, few comms).

Memo takes anywhere from high 5 to high 10 (full audio).

I think I'll start doing those as warmup for 3BLD sessions. Could also maybe help me improve my dumb execution a bit.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Sep 5, 2017)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> I hadn't done any corners only / edges only practice in a long time. Couple days ago I did some 40ish edges only solves, and found I average roughly 34 seconds at them (Mostly M2, few comms).
> 
> Memo takes anywhere from high 5 to high 10 (full audio).
> 
> I think I'll start doing those as warmup for 3BLD sessions. Could also maybe help me improve my dumb execution a bit.


Still mind blown by your memo, almost tempted to stop practicing sighted events to work on bld specifically but I like clock and 3x3 too much


----------



## CornerCutter (Sep 6, 2017)

Should I learn M2 or the regular way for Edges starting out?


----------



## oneshot (Sep 6, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> Should I learn M2 or the regular way for Edges starting out?


Just do m2. If I can figure it out with no cubing experience anyone can.


----------



## Blindsighted (Sep 6, 2017)

Would anyone be interested in a comm list that's based of Daniel lin's UFR and Ishaan's UBL corner comm list? I feel like I have something to contribute to all the lists out there, even though I'm not world class.


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Sep 7, 2017)

Blindsighted said:


> Would anyone be interested in a comm list that's based of Daniel lin's UFR and Ishaan's UBL corner comm list? I feel like I have something to contribute to all the lists out there, even though I'm not world class.



Most definitely. Do you have Ishaan's UBL list, by the way? Been looking for it, to no avail so far. I could use some inspiration haha


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Sep 7, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> Still mind blown by your memo, almost tempted to stop practicing sighted events to work on bld specifically but I like clock and 3x3 too much



Haha, I might not be the best advisor but BLD events are arguably more exciting xD


----------



## Underwatercuber (Sep 7, 2017)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> Haha, I might not be the best advisor but BLD events are arguably more exciting xD


That is when you manage to get a good success (or a few ones back to back)


----------



## Blindsighted (Sep 7, 2017)

I don't have his list but I've reconstructed his ave of 12 and his random posts online. There are only a few good ways to do each case and I have a pretty good idea of the algs he would use.
Hehe but he's making videos on his algs and it will take me a while to post it online.


----------



## Blindsighted (Sep 10, 2017)

What's a good alg for DF BD RU?


----------



## Cale S (Sep 10, 2017)

Blindsighted said:


> What's a good alg for DF BD RU?



[F' R' F, M']

or do x first


----------



## Blindsighted (Sep 10, 2017)

I usually use R' D' R' D M D' R D r for the inverse but backwards it's awkward.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Sep 29, 2017)

In multi blind I recently did an attempt and the time was much much faster than what I was expecting. I noticed that for each cube, I was going through more than one letter pair before trying to pin it to memory, making it more efficient.
So, a question for fast multiblinders: If this even makes sense, how many words/objects do you read off of your cube before you try to stick them all into long term memory? Because obviously the more you do, the more risky it is to forget something or do something wrong.


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Oct 13, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> In multi blind I recently did an attempt and the time was much much faster than what I was expecting. I noticed that for each cube, I was going through more than one letter pair before trying to pin it to memory, making it more efficient.
> So, a question for fast multiblinders: If this even makes sense, how many words/objects do you read off of your cube before you try to stick them all into long term memeory? Because obviously the more you do, the more risky it is to forget something or do something wrong.



I’m not super fast, but I do 4 letter pairs at a time, because that’s how many I store in one location. I like to find all 4 pairs and then make a collective image.


----------



## Berd (Oct 19, 2017)

50,000th post in the Blindfolded Discussion!


----------



## Roman (Oct 22, 2017)

Random post.
Even the best algorithms, if not well-trained, are slower than the bad ones executed pauseless and fast.
I have just finished looking for the best UFl wings algs, it's time to learn them all and practice like crazy. Like before. I'm back to sport


----------



## Blindsighted (Oct 25, 2017)

I've been thinking about this lately. I'm drilling algs and most my corner comms are sub 1.4 but in actual solves it takes me, some times way longer execute them. I've been trying to fix this by trying to spam tps, drilling algs, and doing sighted solves. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Isaac Lai (Oct 27, 2017)

I currently use OP/OP and average around 2:30-3 minutes for 3BLD. In the past, I've tried switching to both TuRBo and M2 for edges. Both times, I learnt the methods, but never got around to using them in solves because I never stuck with them for long enough such that I was able to improve with them. However, a while ago, I came across this video from Sebastiano Tronto where he said in a reply to a comment that he "never really 'changed method'", and pretty much went from OP straight to 3-style. Well, since TuRBo is basically just set-ups to a few edge comms, is such an approach advisable? I'm inclined to do this since I'm kind of lazy to change buffer and learn an intermediate method (especially if it's M2).


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Oct 27, 2017)

Isaac Lai said:


> I currently use OP/OP and average around 2:30-3 minutes for 3BLD. In the past, I've tried switching to both TuRBo and M2 for edges. Both times, I learnt the methods, but never got around to using them in solves because I never stuck with them for long enough such that I was able to improve with them. However, a while ago, I came across this video from Sebastiano Tronto where he said in a reply to a comment that he "never really 'changed method'", and pretty much went from OP straight to 3-style. Well, since TuRBo is basically just set-ups to a few edge comms, is such an approach advisable? I'm inclined to do this since I'm kind of lazy to change buffer and learn an intermediate method (especially if it's M2).



Learn 3-style. If you want to, and you’re willing to try hard enough, there is no reason not to. The only thing I would advise is that you should consider changing buffers, depending on what you use now. If you’re going to spend the time learning 3-style you might as well change to a better buffer.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Oct 27, 2017)

Killernerd24 said:


> Learn 3-style. If you want to, and you’re willing to try hard enough, there is no reason not to. The only thing I would advise is that you should consider changing buffers, depending on what you use now. If you’re going to spend the time learning 3-style you might as well change to a better buffer.


I would 
A. Switch to 3style (as quickly as possible) with UF as your buffer 
or
B. Learn M2 and learn 3style later on (maybe start with corner comms at the same time)


----------



## joshsailscga (Nov 18, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Would it be reasonable to request the competition to be on the date you were going to be there? (I know it depends on a lot of things, but in general is this something that could be done?).



I mean there's no reason you physically could not ask this question. You will probably be pretty low priority though, behind venue availability, delegate availability, organizer availability, scramblers/runners/judges availability, organizer's friends availability, etc. Nothing is stopping you though.


----------



## Keroma12 (Nov 30, 2017)

3-Style Corner Alg Generator: http://csclub.uwaterloo.ca/~krmatthe/corner-search.cgi

(Thread here: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/3-style-corner-alg-generator.67098/)


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 2, 2017)

Best corner alg ever. Kind of limited applicability though...
[R' F B' R U D'] x8


----------



## Underwatercuber (Dec 2, 2017)

joshsailscga said:


> Best corner alg ever. Kind of limited applicability though...
> [R' F B' R U D'] x8


Yeah only 48 moves... that’s great


----------



## Prabal Baishya (Jan 6, 2018)

I have been blindsolving the 3 by 3 for the last 5 months( PB: 48.56 secs) and now I am interested in 4BLD. I currently use U2 for centers, r2 for wings and Old Pochmann for corners. I got my first 4BLD sucess yesterday with a time of 23 mins 47 secs. 
Now I need a good memo system for 4blind, can anyone suggest some best 4BLD memo systems. I currently memo corners, then wings and then centers with just simple letters pairs and keep on memorising them until they become solid in my brain.
And one last thing does solving corners first, effect the wings or centers, especially during parity and solving wings first, effect the centers and corners?


----------



## Sue Doenim (Jan 6, 2018)

Prabal Baishya said:


> I have been blindsolving the 3 by 3 for the last 5 months( PB: 48.56 secs) and now I am interested in 4BLD. I currently use U2 for centers, r2 for wings and Old Pochmann for corners. I got my first 4BLD sucess yesterday with a time of 23 mins 47 secs.
> Now I need a good memo system for 4blind, can anyone suggest some best 4BLD memo systems. I currently memo corners, then wings and then centers with just simple letters pairs and keep on memorising them until they become solid in my brain.
> And one last thing does solving corners first, effect the wings or centers, especially during parity and solving wings first, effect the centers and corners?


I'm about your same level, and I kind of have the same question about memo. I do know, though, that you want to do centers first. When you do corners, you are going to end up with the top center randomly oriented. Parity will also rotate centers. So, you're going to want to do centers first.


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Jan 6, 2018)

Prabal Baishya said:


> I have been blindsolving the 3 by 3 for the last 5 months( PB: 48.56 secs) and now I am interested in 4BLD. I currently use U2 for centers, r2 for wings and Old Pochmann for corners. I got my first 4BLD sucess yesterday with a time of 23 mins 47 secs.
> Now I need a good memo system for 4blind, can anyone suggest some best 4BLD memo systems. I currently memo corners, then wings and then centers with just simple letters pairs and keep on memorising them until they become solid in my brain.
> And one last thing does solving corners first, effect the wings or centers, especially during parity and solving wings first, effect the centers and corners?



You should memorize the letter pairs in groups. It is much easier to remember a hippo using an axe to smash a car in the rain, as opposed to hippo, axe, car, rain. I generally use groups of 4 images, but you can find what is most comfortable for you. 
If you use OP for corners, that should be last. The y-perm moves the centers, and you don’t want to have to think about that when you could execute corners last instead. I would suggest this order: memo corners, memo wings, memo center, solve centers, solve wings, solve corners.


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jan 6, 2018)

Prabal Baishya said:


> I have been blindsolving the 3 by 3 for the last 5 months( PB: 48.56 secs) and now I am interested in 4BLD. I currently use U2 for centers, r2 for wings and Old Pochmann for corners. I got my first 4BLD sucess yesterday with a time of 23 mins 47 secs.
> Now I need a good memo system for 4blind, can anyone suggest some best 4BLD memo systems. I currently memo corners, then wings and then centers with just simple letters pairs and keep on memorising them until they become solid in my brain.
> And one last thing does solving corners first, effect the wings or centers, especially during parity and solving wings first, effect the centers and corners?



You should definitely start using Roman Rooms to memorize 4BLD and beyond. It's a faster, safer and overall more reliable and streamlined method for long term memorization of massive information.


----------



## Prabal Baishya (Jan 7, 2018)

Killernerd24 said:


> You should memorize the letter pairs in groups. It is much easier to remember a hippo using an axe to smash a car in the rain, as opposed to hippo, axe, car, rain. I generally use groups of 4 images, but you can find what is most comfortable for you.
> If you use OP for corners, that should be last. The y-perm moves the centers, and you don’t want to have to think about that when you could execute corners last instead. I would suggest this order: memo corners, memo wings, memo center, solve centers, solve wings, solve corners.


Thanks!
But I also want to use audio in my 4blind memo,but don't know where to use it.I will not use it in my corners as I will memo them first( as you recomended).
I sometimes think that I should try audio on my centers, but since centers have so many letters pairs I am afraid to do so( as I might forget them during execution).
I am not very good at story making with letter pairs but now I think I should practice them more.


----------



## CarterK (Jan 7, 2018)

I did a cool thing with one of the multiBLD scrambles for this week. If you haven't done it yet and want to do it don't look at it.



Spoiler: Scramble 10 Reconstruction



10. F2 B R' D' U F' D2 U2 L B D U L R D B' F D2 R2 U' B' Rw Uw'
Nothing interesting in edges
[R': U' L' U, R2]
[D R':R' U R, D2]
[R' D' R, U2] 
U2 H perm

Not sure why I decided to try that in multi when I just needed to do 2 comms but I got it right.


----------



## Prabal Baishya (Jan 7, 2018)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> You should definitely start using Roman Rooms to memorize 4BLD and beyond. It's a faster, safer and overall more reliable and streamlined method for long term memorization of massive information.


Thanks!
But, I have no idea of what Roman rooms are even though I have heard the term before. 
Can you please explain in detail how do you use Roman Rooms in 4blind memorisation.


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Jan 7, 2018)

Prabal Baishya said:


> Thanks!
> But, I have no idea of what Roman rooms are even though I have heard the term before.
> Can you please explain in detail how do you use Roman Rooms in 4blind memorisation.



Roman rooms is a way to memorize large amounts of letter pairs. You have predetermined rooms in which you place the memo. For example, I use my living room, then my kitchen, then my brother’s room, etc. Once you get a group of letter pairs to form an image, you imagine that image happening in the next room. 
I find it more efficient to use multiple locations for each room. I split each room into 9 parts: the center, 4 edges, and 4 corners. This allows me to store 3 3x3s in a room: one location for corners, and 2 locations for edges. It also allows me to store one 4x4 in a room: 3 locations for wings, 2 or 3 for centers, and 1 for corners. 

As far as audio goes, I wouldn’t recommend using audio for centers at your speed. The only plausible type of piece to memorize with audio would be corners, but you would need to do corners with 3-style if you want to do them before centers. Don’t worry about memorizing with audio, there are better ways to cut down on time.


----------



## joshsailscga (Jan 14, 2018)

Remember this guy?

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=2820&compid=20


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jan 20, 2018)

joshsailscga said:


> Remember this guy?
> 
> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=2820&compid=20


I always have, I do and I always will <3

Something else: how do people do parity with a UBL buffer for corners and a UF buffer using turbo i memorise corners first and execute them last


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jan 20, 2018)

FastCubeMaster said:


> I always have, I do and I always will <3
> 
> Something else: how do people do parity with a UBL buffer for corners and a UF buffer using turbo i memorise corners first and execute them last


Memo corners
> if even number of targets solve like normal
> if odd number then solve like normal except solve UL to the UB posisiton and vice versa


----------



## Roman (Jan 25, 2018)

If anyone wants to intentionally practise hard 3BLD scrambles, here you are.



Spoiler: features




 6-move scrambles
 no solved edges
 at least 5 edges cycles
 at most one flipped edge (counts as a separate cycle)
 one of the cycles being at least 3 edges long (so that we not only have 2cycles on the cube)






Spoiler: Scrambles



D F U B R L'
U B R F L D'
D F U R B L'
D F B' L U R
R F L D' B U
U R F L D' B
F L B R D' U
B F' R' U' L' D'
B U L F R' D
D' B R' U' F' L'
B U F R' L D
L U F R B' D
D' R F' U' B' L'
U' F' R' B' L' D
D' R F L B U
D' B R' U' L' F'
D' R F' U' B' L'
L R' B U F D
U' B' L' F' R' D
D R F U B L'
D B' L F U R
B U F L R' D
F' R' D B' L' U'
R' F' U' L' B D'
D L U R F B'
R' U' L' F' B D'
D L' F' R' B' U'
B U L F R' D
D L F U R B'
B U L F R' D
D' B R' U' F' L'
D' F' U' B' R L'
U' F' R' B' L' D
D B' L F U R
B R F L D' U
D' U R F L B
D F B' L U R
B D' R F L U
D' R F' L' U' B'
B' L' F' R' D U'
U' L' F' R' D B'
L U R B' F D
F L B R D' U
L U F R B' D
R' B U L F D
U F L B R D'
D L' F' R' B' U'
L U F R B' D
B' L' F' R' D U'
U F L B R D'
B U F L R' D
D' L B R F U
F' R' B' L' U' D
D' F' U' B' L' R
R' L B' U' F' D'
D L' F' R' B' U'
R' L B U F D
F' R' B' L' U' D
D' B R' U' L' F'
L B U F R' D
F L D' B R U
B R' U' L' F' D'
D' B R' F' U' L'
U F L D' B R
B' L' F' R' U' D
D' F' B R' U' L'
D B' F L U R
R' L B' U' F' D'
R' L B' U' F' D'
D' F' B R' U' L'
D' R F' U' L' B'
B R' U' F' L' D'
D F L U R B'
D' F' U' L' B' R
U F L B R D'
U B R F L D'
D L U R F B'
U B D' R F L
B' D L' F' R' U'
D B' F L U R
R' B' D L' F' U'
D U' R' B' L' F'
F' R' U' L' B D'
D F U B L' R
D L' F' R' B' U'



As usually, this is a part of a bigger thing that I will probably share here someday


----------



## Roman (Jan 26, 2018)

Upd: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1tSEOis5vEbVCSgFGAnCHux7zDs6M9lUO11eRw0E9Gvg/edit?usp=sharing
2e2e explanation:
Your buffer is UF and your second floating is UB. All these scrambles have UB and UF in the separate chains, and the chain that starts with UB also ends up with UB (not BU). At the end of your execution you have UF swapped with some piece and UB swapped with some other piece. And now the guy who claims to know all the algs for these 2e2e cases is now extremely happy to have the scrambles to practise.


----------



## Alex B71 (Jan 27, 2018)

Has anyone got any tips regarding nerves for BLD. I'm attending my first competition tomorrow (It starts today but the events I'm doing are tomorrow) and I know I'm going to be annoyed if i don't atleast get a sub-1. I didn't think the nerves would affect me but on the 6 hour train ride down to the location I only managed to get a 52 and accuracy was awful. Solving normally seems to be fine but BLD is weirdly difficult. But then again, yesterday on that train was the first time I've tried BLD infront of people.


----------



## Prabal Baishya (Jan 27, 2018)

Alex B71 said:


> Has anyone got any tips regarding nerves for BLD. I'm attending my first competition tomorrow (It starts today but the events I'm doing are tomorrow) and I know I'm going to be annoyed if i don't atleast get a sub-1. I didn't think the nerves would affect me but on the 6 hour train ride down to the location I only managed to get a 52 and accuracy was awful. Solving normally seems to be fine but BLD is weirdly difficult. But then again, yesterday on that train was the first time I've tried BLD infront of people.


What is nerves for BLD?


----------



## Alex B71 (Jan 27, 2018)

Prabal Baishya said:


> What is nerves for BLD?


Nervousness. Forgetting everything when you don the blindfold. Silly execution errors. That sort of thing


----------



## Prabal Baishya (Jan 27, 2018)

Alex B71 said:


> Nervousness. Forgetting everything when you don the blindfold. Silly execution errors. That sort of thing


Oh!
Does this nervousness come only during comps? Or for some other reason?


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 20, 2018)

Good Day,

I am uncertain if I should post this here or on a different thread, but my question is, Last year during two competitions I competed in 3x3 bld, and for ear protection I used a pair of ear buds combined with a pair of Howard Leight head phones that were not connected to anything and had there battery's removed so that thy just served as normal ear protections. Are the Howard Leights still legal this year for blind-solving or not. I saw the changed WCA regulations regarding ear protection at the beginning of this year, but I for some reason was still confused as to know if I can still use the headphones of if I should get something else.

Thank you very much in advance for your time and help.


----------



## CarterK (Feb 20, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Good Day,
> 
> I am uncertain if I should post this here or on a different thread, but my question is, Last year during two competitions I competed in 3x3 bld, and for ear protection I used a pair of ear buds combined with a pair of Howard Leight head phones that were not connected to anything and had there battery's removed so that thy just served as normal ear protections. Are the Howard Leights still legal this year for blind-solving or not. I saw the changed WCA regulations regarding ear protection at the beginning of this year, but I for some reason was still confused as to know if I can still use the headphones of if I should get something else.
> 
> Thank you very much in advance for your time and help.


They would not be allowed as they are electronic. Btw this would belong in the One answer Blindfolded question thread.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 20, 2018)

CarterK said:


> They would not be allowed as they are electronic. Btw this would belong in the One answer Blindfolded question thread.


Thank you very much for the answer and tip. I am working on remembering the different threads for different questions.


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Mar 7, 2018)

Not exactly huge and tbh pretty average (pun not intended) considering my global, but this Box+Mat Ao5 was particularly nice.

First I shredded comms for like 30min, then decided to do safe solves and oops, here's a 49 single as my first solve of the day :O

59.80 = (49.01), 1:06.53, (DNF), 56.34, 56.54


----------



## TDM (Mar 7, 2018)

I want to get into 4BLD, using good buffers. After looking at the (few) reconstructions of solves on the RCDB, it seems like most of the interchange moves during comms are slices. Relatively few of them involve using the U layer. So my question is:

Could Fru be a better buffer than U face buffers? Why/why not?

The disadvantage of not having a U layer buffer would be that you lose those r U r'-type "insertions" that come between the interchanges. Would this be outweighed by having more comms with u/r slice interchanges?


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 18, 2018)

Something that I was going to say regarding OP/OP, is that I found a way to not have to worry about knowing if there is going to be parity, because you never have to do the parity alg, and what I mean is the following.
For the first month of knowing how to solve a 3x3 blind using OP/OP, I learned that there were times that you will have parity (obviously), and every time that I had parity and did the alg, I would have a unsolved cube. 
After wondering how that was and experimenting, I found out that the reason for me was the way that I set up FD, RD, BD, and LD edges, meaning that instead of bringing the needed edge to the front, lifting it up to the top by doing a Lw', and doing a J-perm, like most people do (or what I believe most people do), I would bring the edge to the front and do the following setup alg R F L' R'/ T-perm / then undoing the setup alg. I found out that by doing it I never have to do the parity alg or worry about ever having parity again, no matter if you have a even or odd amount of edges/corners. 

If anyone has had the same trouble then I hope that this helps, or if my reasoning is wrong please let me know. I only say the above because that is what worked for me in the past.


----------



## Sue Doenim (Mar 19, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Something that I was going to say regarding OP/OP, is that I found a way to not have to worry about knowing if there is going to be parity, because you never have to do the parity alg, and what I mean is the following.
> For the first month of knowing how to solve a 3x3 blind using OP/OP, I learned that there were times that you will have parity (obviously), and every time that I had parity and did the alg, I would have a unsolved cube.
> After wondering how that was and experimenting, I found out that the reason for me was the way that I set up FD, RD, BD, and LD edges, meaning that instead of bringing the needed edge to the front, lifting it up to the top by doing a Lw', and doing a J-perm, like most people do (or what I believe most people do), I would bring the edge to the front and do the following setup alg R F L' R'/ T-perm / then undoing the setup alg. I found out that by doing it I never have to do the parity alg or worry about ever having parity again, no matter if you have a even or odd amount of edges/corners.
> 
> If anyone has had the same trouble then I hope that this helps, or if my reasoning is wrong please let me know. I only say the above because that is what worked for me in the past.


Sorry, but I think that you are completely and totally wrong. The way you set up those pieces has nothing to do with whether or not you have/have to do parity. I think that every time it worked for you, you just didn't have parity. I would guess that the reason parity never works for you is that you are doing it in the wrong spot. If you solve edges first, you have to do parity before you move on and do your corners. Likewise, if you solve corners first, you do parity before edges.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 19, 2018)

Sue Doenim said:


> Sorry, but I think that you are completely and totally wrong. The way you set up those pieces has nothing to do with whether or not you have/have to do parity. I think that every time it worked for you, you just didn't have parity. I would guess that the reason parity never works for you is that you are doing it in the wrong spot. If you solve edges first, you have to do parity before you move on and do your corners. Likewise, if you solve corners first, you do parity before edges.


Thank you for correcting me, I was not completely positive on if I was 100% accurate on the methodology but that was my only thought to what I said.
I am not sure if you quite understood what I was saying, but what I was trying to say is that I NEVER have to do the parity alg no matter how many solves I do, and no matter if there are even or odd edges/corners. I have to do the parity alg in M2/OP, but in OP/OP I never have to do the alg no matter what the case is. I always solve edges first then corners if that helps. If you or anyone knows why I have never needed to do the parity alg, then I am more then interested to learn. Thank you for your time and help.

Edit: To make it a little more clear, if I have a case/solve where the parity alg would normally be needed (meaning if there is a odd number of edges/corners, as I am sure you already know), and I do the parity alg it messes up the cube to it being unsolved and a DNF.


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Mar 19, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Edit: To make it a little more clear, if I have a case/solve where the parity alg would normally be needed (meaning if there is a odd number of edges/corners, as I am sure you already know), and I do the parity alg it messes up the cube to it being unsolved and a DNF.



This doesn't make any sense. The way that you setup the pieces should have no effect on whether or not you need to perform a parity alg. The reason that parity exists is that two edge and two corners can be swapped, and setups don't address that problem. Have you tried doing a sighted solve with parity to see what is going on?


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 20, 2018)

Killernerd24 said:


> This doesn't make any sense. The way that you setup the pieces should have no effect on whether or not you need to perform a parity alg. The reason that parity exists is that two edge and two corners can be swapped, and setups don't address that problem. Have you tried doing a sighted solve with parity to see what is going on?


I have done a lot of sighted solves and no matter if there are even or odd edges/corners I never have to do the parity alg, and I really do not know how that is. 

I did not mention this before since I do not think that is matters, but when there is or is not a cycle break I do not count the bank piece as part of the letter pairs, (meaning that if the edges are CD, I would solve that, and then cycle break happens, and I will then shoot the bank piece to a open edge. And once I find a edge that I want to shoot the bank piece to, I set up the desired edge, do the T-perm and undo the set up move, all in the mean time not counting the bank piece in the letter pair, (if that makes since). I do not believe that counting the bank piece matters because I will still get even or odd solves.

I also get the all parity algs in 4x4 BLD, but in 3x3 BLD I never get it. 

I really do not know what I am doing wrong or different then most people, because as stated before, no matter what the case/scramble is I never have to do the parity alg. 
If anyone knows of a idea, I am more then interested in knowing and learning. I am doing M2/OP at the moment, so I do not want anyone to feel like they need to find a reason to my non-parity solves in OP/OP, but if you do find out the difference, that would be great. Thanks.


----------



## h2f (Mar 20, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> I have done a lot of sighted solves and no matter if there are even or odd edges/corners I never have to do the parity alg, and I really do not know how that is.



Here is a scramble with parity: F' B2 U F2 L2 U2 L2 U B2 D' L2 U2 L' R' D L' R B' R' D' U Fw' Uw2. You can scramble in orientation you solve. Please write down your whole solution in alg.cubing.net to make it clear how your solve looks like. 
Link to alg.cubing.net with T perm and Yperm written.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 20, 2018)

h2f said:


> Here is a scramble with parity: F' B2 U F2 L2 U2 L2 U B2 D' L2 U2 L' R' D L' R B' R' D' U Fw' Uw2. You can scramble in orientation you solve. Please write down your whole solution in alg.cubing.net to make it clear how your solve looks like.
> Link to alg.cubing.net with T perm and Yperm written.


So I have done as you suggested and here is the solution: https://alg.cubing.net/?alg=z-_y2//...U_B2_D-_L2_U2_L-_R-_D_L-_R_B-_R-_D-_U_Fw-_Uw2

What I have done on this solve is what I do every solve. Thank you all once again for your time and help with this.


----------



## Jacck (Mar 20, 2018)

IMO this is no scramble with parity: for me parity is, when you have an odd-number of edges and an odd number of corners (not counting the buffer). In OP you will have an odd number off perms for edges and for corners (and therefore after edges the two corners swapped which you'll have to fix somehow).

An easy scramble with parity is: U


----------



## h2f (Mar 20, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> So I have done as you suggested and here is the solution: https://alg.cubing.net/?alg=z-_y2//_Get_cube_in_correct_orientation.__ Dw_L-_R_U_R-_U-_R-_F_R2_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_F-_L_Dw-//_T D2_R_F_L-_R-_R_U_R-_U-_R-_F_R2_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_F-_L_R_F-_R-_D2//_O Dw-_L-_R_U_R-_U-_R-_F_R2_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_F-_L_Dw//_L R_U_R-_U-_R-_F_R2_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_F-//New_cycle R_F_L-_R-_R_U_R-_U-_R-_F_R2_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_F-_L_R_F-_R-//_G D-_R_F_L-_R-_R_U_R-_U-_R-_F_R2_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_F-_L_R_F-_R-_D//K Dw2_L-_R_U_R-_U-_R-_F_R2_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_F-_L_Dw2//P L2_D_R_F_L-_R-_R_U_R-_U-_R-_F_R2_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_F-_L_R_F-_R-_D-_L2//Q L2_R_U_R-_U-_R-_F_R2_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_F-_L2//_New_cycle Lw2_D-_L2_R_U_R-_U-_R-_F_R2_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_F-_L2_D_Lw2//A Lw_D-_L2_R_U_R-_U-_R-_F_R2_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_F-_L2_D_Lw-//E L2_R_U_R-_U-_R-_F_R2_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_F-_L2//X _ //Corners I_do_not_use_the_stranded_Y&#45;perm,_but_instead_the_altered_Y&#45;perm,_like_I_learned_from_the_tutorials_that_I_watched_ D-_R__R_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_F-_R_U_R-_U-_R-_F_R__R-_D//X R_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_F-_R_U_R-_U-_R-_F_R//_New_cycle D-_F-__R_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_F-_R_U_R-_U-_R-_F_R__F_D//V F__R_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_F-_R_U_R-_U-_R-_F_R__F-//_New_cycle F_R-___R_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_F-_R_U_R-_U-_R-_F_R__R_F-//D F___R_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_F-_R_U_R-_U-_R-_F_R__F-//_C D__R_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_F-_R_U_R-_U-_R-_F_R__D-//_New_cycle D2_R__R_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_F-_R_U_R-_U-_R-_F_R__R-_D2//S D-___R_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_F-_R_U_R-_U-_R-_F_R__D//_New_cycle D2_F-___R_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_F-_R_U_R-_U-_R-_F_R__F_D2//W R2___R_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_F-_R_U_R-_U-_R-_F_R__R2//_New_cycle R-_F___R_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_F-_R_U_R-_U-_R-_F_R__F-_R//M_ &setup=F-_B2_U_F2_L2_U2_L2_U_B2_D-_L2_U2_L-_R-_D_L-_R_B-_R-_D-_U_Fw-_Uw2
> 
> What I have done on this solve is what I do every solve. Thank you all once again for your time and help with this.



Thanks. I was sure it was scramble with parity but it looks like I was wrong. There's no parity. Sorry.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 20, 2018)

TDM said:


> I want to get into 4BLD, using good buffers. After looking at the (few) reconstructions of solves on the RCDB, it seems like most of the interchange moves during comms are slices. Relatively few of them involve using the U layer. So my question is:
> 
> Could Fru be a better buffer than U face buffers? Why/why not?
> 
> The disadvantage of not having a U layer buffer would be that you lose those r U r'-type "insertions" that come between the interchanges. Would this be outweighed by having more comms with u/r slice interchanges?


I know this is an old post, but U face buffers are definitely better than any other buffers.

You would either be stuck with a terrible moveset, or you would rotate/set pieces up to the U face, which defeats the purpose of not using a U buffer.


----------



## TDM (Mar 20, 2018)

CyanSandwich said:


> I know this is an old post, but U face buffers are definitely better than any other buffers.
> 
> You would either be stuck with a terrible moveset, or you would rotate/set pieces up to the U face, which defeats the purpose of not using a U buffer.


I see. So which U face buffer is best? I'm quite inexperienced with centre comms, and don't know what advantages each piece has.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 20, 2018)

TDM said:


> I see. So which U face buffer is best? I'm quite inexperienced with centre comms, and don't know what advantages each piece has.


The differences between them are really small, so I usually recommend using the same as your corner buffer. That way you can at least translate some of the comms.


----------



## Jacck (Mar 20, 2018)

Jacck said:


> IMO this is no scramble with parity: for me parity is, when you have an odd-number of edges and an odd number of corners (not counting the buffer). In OP you will have an odd number off perms for edges and for corners (and therefore after edges the two corners swapped which you'll have to fix somehow).
> 
> An easy scramble with parity is: U


Perhaps these thoughts are helpful:
Sometimes I solve blind with J-perm only (kind of OP light), UF<->UR and URF<->UBR. If I have an odd number of edges solved, the two corners must be swapped and I have to fix parity:
1. I do another J-perm that corrects the corners and they are there, where they have been after the scramble (so you could memo them in place). I also swap the edges which then are not in their right position anymore, but as I will have an odd number of J-perms to solve the corners, they will be swapped back in their right position at the end again.
2. I have memorized the corners swapped and "pre-looked" the fact, that they will be swapped after solving the edges. Then I will have an even number of J-perms for the corners and therefore no problem with swapped edges.

A parity-scramble will give you an odd-number of J-perms in total: in the first version you have odd perms for the edges, one for parity and odd perms for corners (odd+1+odd=odd). In the second version you have an odd number for edges and an even number for corners (odd+even=odd).

With J-perms for corners and M2 for edges I would do version 1: just another J-perm after solving the corners (to fix the edges), then do M2 for edges. This will need an odd number of M2 so I will add one in the end and will have the edge-buffer and edge-target swapped. Then I do a "parity-alg" that will swap the edge-buffer and edge target and the two corners.

When do I have parity?
If the scramble has a summ of turns with 90° or 270°! (like a single U)
And look at a J-perm R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L (13*90°-turns!): it doesn't swap the pieces as I wrote before, it just looks like that in the end. In fact nearly the whole topface is rearranged and the middle piece is rotated ccw (U2+U'+U2*U*U'=U').

For 4bld: don't do OP before solving the centers (because they will be rotated) - and if the scramble has a summ of 90° or 270° for the inner-slices, there will be the wings-parity.


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Mar 21, 2018)

Jacck said:


> 1. I do another J-perm that corrects the corners and they are there, where they have been after the scramble (so you could memo them in place). I also swap the edges which then are not in their right position anymore, but as I will have an odd number of J-perms to solve the corners, they will be swapped back in their right position at the end again.



I would consider that extra J-perm that you do to be a parity alg, so you’re not really avoiding a parity alg, you’re just manipulating the method to make parity easier to deal with.


----------



## adimare (Apr 23, 2018)

For anyone who wants to try it, I just spent some time constructing the most annoying BLD scramble I could think of:

U R2 D' L2 F2 R2 U' F2 D' L2 R F' R2 D L U F' R B R2 F2 U2
View in scrambld.cubing.net

Can anyone come up with a worse one?


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Apr 24, 2018)

adimare said:


> For anyone who wants to try it, I just spent some time constructing the most annoying BLD scramble I could think of:
> 
> U R2 D' L2 F2 R2 U' F2 D' L2 R F' R2 D L U F' R B R2 F2 U2
> View in scrambld.cubing.net
> ...



This was pretty bad, but the 2-cycles were all oriented together. If there were flips/twists integrated within them it would be just a little worse.


----------



## sqAree (Apr 24, 2018)

Killernerd24 said:


> This was pretty bad, but the 2-cycles were all oriented together. If there were flips/twists integrated within them it would be just a little worse.



Maybe having parity would also be cool.


----------



## Roman (May 3, 2018)

I have completely updated (once more) my wings and x-centers algs. Timed every alg and wrote down the fastest one. Big thanks to Tom Nelson, and also I used generated tables a lot.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/19OfVecQfJtl_KI2vDFBP-mOCSiowUizXzoKwl3wlmD4/


----------



## Daniel Lin (May 4, 2018)

adimare said:


> For anyone who wants to try it, I just spent some time constructing the most annoying BLD scramble I could think of:
> 
> U R2 D' L2 F2 R2 U' F2 D' L2 R F' R2 D L U F' R B R2 F2 U2
> View in scrambld.cubing.net
> ...



I think the worst scramble is having every single piece flipped or twisted

EDIT: actually nevermind, that would make edges really easy to memorize


----------



## Ollie (May 4, 2018)

Daniel Lin said:


> I think the worst scramble is having every single piece flipped or twisted
> 
> EDIT: actually nevermind, that would make edges really easy to memorize



And to execute, ((M' U')*4 y' x')*3 is really fast IMO.


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Jun 12, 2018)

Hey Guys. I need to know how to transition from OP corners to 3-style corners. My OP buffer is UBL but my 3style buffer will be UFR. How can I do this transition and still do M2 edges for now???


----------



## sigalig (Jun 12, 2018)

Dylan Swarts said:


> Hey Guys. I need to know how to transition from OP corners to 3-style corners. My OP buffer is UBL but my 3style buffer will be UFR. How can I do this transition and still do M2 edges for now???



I would recommend learning orozco for UFR corners. Of course you would also need to learn new corner parity algs. I think probably the best thing to do would be to learn corner parity algs that swap UFR+xyz corners and UF+UR edges. Then for M2 you should employ the UF/UR swap for parity scrambles.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 12, 2018)

Dylan Swarts said:


> Hey Guys. I need to know how to transition from OP corners to 3-style corners. My OP buffer is UBL but my 3style buffer will be UFR. How can I do this transition and still do M2 edges for now???


Just like graham said orozco is really great for this. I have a written tutorial here


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Jun 12, 2018)

sigalig said:


> I would recommend learning orozco for UFR corners. Of course you would also need to learn new corner parity algs. I think probably the best thing to do would be to learn corner parity algs that swap UFR+xyz corners and UF+UR edges. Then for M2 you should employ the UF/UR swap for parity scrambles.


so then after that I can easily transfer to 3Style corners later on?
And for edges? Can I just stay with M2 and then later direct to 3style?


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 12, 2018)

Dylan Swarts said:


> so then after that I can easily transfer to 3Style corners later on?
> And for edges? Can I just stay with M2 and then later direct to 3style?


You can transfer to 3 style pretty gradually and easy win orozco. For edges you could stick with M2 or you could switch to U2, Orozco or TuRBo to get the UF buffer.


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Jun 12, 2018)

Underwatercuber said:


> You can transfer to 3 style pretty gradually and easy win orozco. For edges you could stick with M2 or you could switch to U2, Orozco or TuRBo to get the UF buffer.


I think I will go full Orozco then from there to 3style. thank you very much..


----------



## Martial (Jul 5, 2018)

Hey guys, I have a question about the way you chose your comms : what do you think is better between those algs and why?
[UR'UD:[D2, RU'R']] (setup into 9-moves comm)
[UR'U':[R'U'R, D2]] (setup into 8-moves comm)
Thanks for the answers


----------



## Thom S. (Jul 5, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> I have done a lot of sighted solves and no matter if there are even or odd edges/corners I never have to do the parity alg, and I really do not know how that is.



Older Question but I finally found your answer.
When you do sighted solves you probably just solved your corners and edges without memoing them at first. You won't get Parity with that because if you have an odd number of targets and no memo, so you accidentally swapped to even parity without noticing


----------



## BlurryZMan (Jul 5, 2018)

I have a question pertaining to memorizing. I've seen many people memorizing letters in pairs of two and associating a sound and image to them, and I started to make my own list of each letter pair (ex. bc, bd, etc.). I realized I have to make over 500 pairs; 506 I think, correct me if I'm wrong (no a, y, or z; and no doubles [ex. bb]). This seems like a tedious process and I'm not sure if this is the way I should be going about making my pairs.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 5, 2018)

BlurryZMan said:


> I have a question pertaining to memorizing. I've seen many people memorizing letters in pairs of two and associating a sound and image to them, and I started to make my own list of each letter pair (ex. bc, bd, etc.). I realized I have to make over 500 pairs; 506 I think, correct me if I'm wrong (no a, y, or z; and no doubles [ex. bb]). This seems like a tedious process and I'm not sure if this is the way I should be going about making my pairs.


Yes, that's the way it is done. It is rather tedious, but it's nice once you have them finished!


----------



## Ollie (Jul 5, 2018)

BlurryZMan said:


> I have a question pertaining to memorizing. I've seen many people memorizing letters in pairs of two and associating a sound and image to them, and I started to make my own list of each letter pair (ex. bc, bd, etc.). I realized I have to make over 500 pairs; 506 I think, correct me if I'm wrong (no a, y, or z; and no doubles [ex. bb]). This seems like a tedious process and I'm not sure if this is the way I should be going about making my pairs.



It sounds like a lot, but in reality you'll already have a pretty good idea what you might want to use. About 80-90% will be easy.

For example: FK, CK, PS, BJ are obviously rude words, which are actually better choices, because they're easier to remember. 

BA, CW, SH and GF could all be animals. You can use friends' initials, famous people, or maybe just simple words.

Try a few solves where you choose letter pairs as you go, you'll be surprised about how much easier it is than you think. If you get stuck, you can try placing vowels in between two letters to make a word (for example, JM could be jim, jam, jem, etc.)

If the word is too hard, you can do a search and find lists that other cubers have made for inspiration. You can also try reading the blog post in my signature if you have no idea what I'm saying. 

Good luck!


----------



## BlurryZMan (Jul 5, 2018)

Ollie said:


> It sounds like a lot, but in reality you'll already have a pretty good idea what you might want to use. About 80-90% will be easy.
> 
> For example: FK, CK, PS, BJ are obviously rude words, which are actually better choices, because they're easier to remember.
> 
> ...


Thanks! One more question though. How do I create words for everything with Q in it? Sometimes I have no idea what to put for certain combinations and the ones I do come up with don't feel easy to memorize. Is there a spreadsheet or guide anyone has that has an example for all the combos?


----------



## CarterK (Jul 5, 2018)

BlurryZMan said:


> Thanks! One more question though. How do I create words for everything with Q in it? Sometimes I have no idea what to put for certain combinations and the ones I do come up with don't feel easy to memorize. Is there a spreadsheet or guide anyone has that has an example for all the combos?



Some things with Q can be hard, I would suggest:

Looking at other lists
Switching Q out for another sound, like CH.
Assigning random things to the pairs.


----------



## BlurryZMan (Jul 5, 2018)

CarterK said:


> Some things with Q can be hard, I would suggest:
> 
> Looking at other lists
> Switching Q out for another sound, like CH.
> Assigning random things to the pairs.


For beginners do you recommend learning both sounds and images, or just starting out with sounds or images separately before incorporating both into a solve (memo corners with images, memo edges with sounds, solve edges, solve corners)


----------



## Keroma12 (Jul 5, 2018)

BlurryZMan said:


> Is there a spreadsheet or guide anyone has that has an example for all the combos?


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Fi4xgUz5b23UXMlHq7Tt5C8Ak8-U3XdbeQ9Anw68BQc/edit#gid=0


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Jul 6, 2018)

Martial said:


> Hey guys, I have a question about the way you chose your comms : what do you think is better between those algs and why?
> [UR'UD:[D2, RU'R']] (setup into 9-moves comm)
> [UR'U':[R'U'R, D2]] (setup into 8-moves comm)
> Thanks for the answers



I personally would pick the second one. It seems to flow better and I can execute it faster.


----------



## CarterK (Jul 6, 2018)

Martial said:


> Hey guys, I have a question about the way you chose your comms : what do you think is better between those algs and why?
> [UR'UD:[D2, RU'R']] (setup into 9-moves comm)
> [UR'U':[R'U'R, D2]] (setup into 8-moves comm)
> Thanks for the answers




How about [UD R' U: R U' R', D]?


----------



## Martial (Jul 7, 2018)

Killernerd24 said:


> I personally would pick the second one. It seems to flow better and I can execute it faster.


I saw the second one in several alg lists of the top 3blders :/
I think both are good algs, but is there a personnal choice from cubers depending on their cubing style ? The first one seems more complicated to do intuitively, but maybe it's just my point of view, I think I'm not able to see difference between those algs in term of fingertricks at my current blind level, that's why I require some help here


----------



## pinser (Jul 7, 2018)

Martial said:


> I saw the second one in several alg lists of the top 3blders :/
> I think both are good algs, but is there a personnal choice from cubers depending on their cubing style ? The first one seems more complicated to do intuitively, but maybe it's just my point of view, I think I'm not able to see difference between those algs in term of fingertricks at my current blind level, that's why I require some help here


The first one is objectively optimal because it is fewer qtm. If we count UD as one qtm (which we should), then [UR'UD:[D2, RU'R']] is 14 qtm while [UR'U':[R'U'R, D2]] is 15 qtm


----------



## Martial (Jul 9, 2018)

Ok I see what you mean, I was not thinking like that, thanks


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 9, 2018)

I usually favour algs where any R move in the setup is in the opposite direction to the first R move of the insert. That makes the alg more likely to be regripless although that's no guarantee that it flows better. 

[UR'U':[R'U'R, D2]] - the two consecutive R' moves means it feels awkward for me to do without a regrip first.

[UR'UD:[D2, RU'R']] - I can do this regripless from home grip.

Having said that, I don't really like either of them. I find the left handed UD' awkward in the second one.

I don't really have a better suggestion for this case though. I use a D2 R setup, regripping right hand during the left handed D2.


----------



## lucarubik (Jul 25, 2018)

i use a D2 R setup aswell, but i kinda hate that set, i use the same idea for the three of them

I've been considering making some toogling on my letter scheme, so all the letters have the same color of sticker, both if they are corners or edges, i ended up with a pretty speffz looking scheme, with my own letters, and disrespecting the direction, sort of speak, this is what it looks like:



i see two main differences between this and the speffz scheme
- I get to group letters in the same piece better, so the corner next to the edge that has the letters L and Z has the letters L and Z aswell, i would imagine this is good, no downside to this.
- in the edges of a 4x4 the letter of the edge doesn't always match the letter of the closest corner, but sometimes it will match the letter of the second closest one. hope this is clear.

So the question is wich of the differences weights more, does the second one weight enough to make it worth it to rearange even more letters, so it becomes completely speff looking?
thanks in advance.

PS also have i missed any other important difference?


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 31, 2018)

lucarubik said:


> i use a D2 R setup aswell, but i kinda hate that set, i use the same idea for the three of them
> 
> I've been considering making some toogling on my letter scheme, so all the letters have the same color of sticker, both if they are corners or edges, i ended up with a pretty speffz looking scheme, with my own letters, and disrespecting the direction, sort of speak, this is what it looks like:
> 
> ...


AFAIK , this is the system used by many Spanish cubers , especially Berta, as I have seen her alg sheets.

Actually many top solvers do modifications on the speffz scheme , but it is too minor to call it a different system.
I really didnt understand your second point completely (I think speffz is also good for 4x4 sticker identification with a little bit of practise) , but I with my little spanish knowledge , clearly see that this system is better , "to group letters in the same piece better".
I use a language called Marathi to encode pieces , which is very different from any lettering scheme. And the fun part is I do not have to romanize the language into English letters in order to make a comprehensive system.
I too believe it is an easier system to use than Speffz for me.

(Side note: Please letter your buffer stickers too ,coz in floating buffers , that target will be unnamed , so you can make a mistake in shooting to a target , Use Y or C consonant sound for it)


----------



## lucarubik (Jul 31, 2018)

abunickabhi said:


> AFAIK , this is the system used by many Spanish cubers , especially Berta, as I have seen her alg sheets.
> 
> Actually many top solvers do modifications on the speffz scheme , but it is too minor to call it a different system.
> I really didnt understand your second point completely (I think speffz is also good for 4x4 sticker identification with a little bit of practise) , but I with my little spanish knowledge , clearly see that this system is better , "to group letters in the same piece better".
> ...


in speffz the corner with a letter is the one next to the edge with that letter clockwise, in my set up thats true for all faces but U and D, so if i wanted a speffz looking one i would have to rotate either the corners or the edges of that faces clockwise or counterclockwise respectively. so its fundamentally different, not just a substitution of the letters

why would i ever want to put letters to the buffer? if im using a different buffer its cause my main buffer piece is already solved, or cause i've already memorised its solution in another cycle right? a cycle where i used it as buffer.
thanks for the replay


----------



## lucarubik (Aug 3, 2018)

I've made another division in the cicles, this time not just grouping simetrical across the x y and z axis cases, but simetrical across any axis, 14 groups that technicly share alg, i've also done some more or less automatic tweeking (wont go into details) so the solving algs of consecutive cases are alike, although this is buffer or technique or even letter dependand, im not sure, im sure that it kinda worked though
table in the signature with updated algs although not definitive yet feel free to copy the calsification into your own sheet if you like it, aswell as the algs
*oh also filled a UFR sheet aswell as a UF although the UF one is pure transposition, was considering changing buffers but considering parity i think i like mine more.


----------



## Arc (Aug 6, 2018)

Hi is there an optimal order for searching for cycle breaks for UFR/UF buffers?


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Aug 6, 2018)

Arc said:


> Hi is there an optimal order for searching for cycle breaks for UFR/UF buffers?



It depends on the speed that you do each target. To find out which ones are optimal, I timed all of my algs and figured out which letters are the fastest for me. 
For corners my fastest are: LFD, RFD, RBD.
For edges they are: BU, LB, FD.


----------



## Arc (Aug 13, 2018)

Killernerd24 said:


> It depends on the speed that you do each target. To find out which ones are optimal, I timed all of my algs and figured out which letters are the fastest for me.
> For corners my fastest are: LFD, RFD, RBD.
> For edges they are: BU, LB, FD.


Shouldn't you average the entire piece, not just the sticker? Since you're not guaranteed to end the cycle on the same sticker you start it on?


----------



## lucarubik (Aug 13, 2018)

Arc said:


> Shouldn't you average the entire piece, not just the sticker? Since you're not guaranteed to end the cycle on the same sticker you start it on?


yes. the one you are on by 0,66 and the other by 0.33, and you add them. but honestly just dont, let your instint drive you, if your eyes are close to one unsolved go for that one, if the last one was UF go for DF, if your letter is O go for the G and memorize O.G. and al paccino's face since you are already halfway trough. why would you force your brain to adopt a rule when you can adopt the rule your brain chooses, no matter how complicated it is.
wait its not .3/.6 but .25/.75 i think


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Aug 14, 2018)

lucarubik said:


> yes. the one you are on by 0,66 and the other by 0.33, and you add them. but honestly just dont, let your instint drive you, if your eyes are close to one unsolved go for that one, if the last one was UF go for DF, if your letter is O go for the G and memorize O.G. and al paccino's face since you are already halfway trough. why would you force your brain to adopt a rule when you can adopt the rule your brain chooses, no matter how complicated it is.
> wait its not .3/.6 but .25/.75 i think



It is probably not exactly .25/.75 but that is what I did. It can be good to pick a random piece in the short term, but with practice it becomes easy and quick to pick an optimal piece.


----------



## lucarubik (Aug 22, 2018)

i want to share an idea for parity, works best with UFL and UF as buffers aswell as with UBR and UR, although im not sure how i like UR, but im pretty sure i like ULcorners more than URones, might be jsut bias, ill use UFL UF for the example

if the first (or last) edge is UL you do U and old pochmann with the last (or first) corner
if the first (or last) edge is DL you do S U and then old pochmann with the last (or first) corner
if the first (or last) edge is UR, DF or DB you do U and then M' M2 or M and then old pochmann with the last (or first) corner

Im pretty sure it's a well known techinque i just wanted to write down how i'd do it *exactly*


----------



## lucarubik (Sep 24, 2018)

went a bit further organizing the cycles, the corner cycles, its arbitrary but usefull for my style wich is pretty standard i think. the algs with a letter A have two pieces in the L layer (except for those cases where there is no such thing) so B and C cases of the same case (number) share alg, with some exceptions


----------



## joshsailscga (Oct 11, 2018)

Chris Hardwick will drop off the top-100 for 5BLD soon, currently ranked exactly 100th :O


----------



## T1_M0 (Nov 18, 2018)

Had a lot of things going on at a competition this weekend
https://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/3724/events

- 4bld was okay, not so good memo and took it pretty safe during the execution. 4:01 and 2nd place. PR is 3:56 but I've clearly made progress. I should expect mid-3 minute solves soon.

- MBLD: Got a 25/25 in 55:22, my former NR was 20/21 and my PB at home is 21/21. I'm extremely happy about this, puts me 19th in the world.





- 3BLD: I got NR single 31.83 (not awesome, sub-30 coming next time). I'm pretty disappointed since I missed a great mean on both rounds (finals were DNF (33.xy, apparently I messed it during the very last alg), 31.83, 33.04 so it would've been a sub-33 mean (my NR mean is 40.95 but it's not good by any means)





- 5BLD: Okay, so Ville's former WR has stood since 2011, the video says it all.




Not too bad though, I got a success I needed to put me number 1 in Finnish overall kinchranks and bld event kinchranks.

It was definitely my favourite comp so far, I set a lot of records in many events. It's just the beginning.


----------



## Arc (Dec 20, 2018)

Does anyone know the probabilities for flipped/twisted pieces per solve?


----------



## Keroma12 (Dec 20, 2018)

Arc said:


> Does anyone know the probabilities for flipped/twisted pieces per solve?



I calculated this and more a while ago: http://csclub.uwaterloo.ca/~krmatthe/BLDStats1.pdf


----------



## asacuber (Jun 6, 2019)

optimal comm for [M' U' M, U2]? i figured it out but forgot...


----------



## DLXCubing (Jun 11, 2019)

Hey, so the only cubes I can do BLD are 2x2 and 3x3. What's the easiest WCA event to do BLD that's not an NxN?


----------



## DLXCubing (Jun 11, 2019)

What is auditory loop?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 11, 2019)

DLXCubing said:


> Hey, so the only cubes I can do BLD are 2x2 and 3x3. What's the easiest WCA event to do BLD that's not an NxN?


Clock, probably. Pyraminx also is pretty easy, and skewb is not that difficult either. Megaminx is quite challenging - not complicated from a solving perspective, but very difficult to memorize. And square-1 is very challenging too, for very different reasons from megaminx.


DLXCubing said:


> What is auditory loop?


Auditory loop is just memorizing a quick string of syllables by saying them (or saying them in your head) - the human brain is wired to be able to remember a short string of syllables very easily for short periods of time, and if you repeat those syllables a few times before beginning to solve, it can lead to very quick memorization and recall for small amounts of memorization. Most good 3BLD solvers memorize at least edges in auditory loop, and a few seem to memorize a whole cube in it. For 4BLD, the common thing these days seems to be to memorize wings with auditory loop (although that's more information than I can seem to remember with it, so I just put corners in my 4BLD auditory loop).


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 24, 2022)

This competition has 5BLD as the main event. How cool is that?

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/KidderminsterBlindOff2022

The winner of 5x5 Blindfolded will be announced as the winner of the competition.
To be held at Kidderminster, Worcestershire, United Kingdom 2 months from now.


----------



## Alex Gold (Mar 10, 2022)

How do I know when I'm done memorizing the edges and I don't have to cycle break ?


----------



## Garf (Mar 10, 2022)

Alex Gold said:


> How do I know when I'm done memorizing the edges and I don't have to cycle break ?


Best way to know is do tracing while memorizing edges. That way, you will know when you have finished. If there is a cycle break, just see where your fingers aren't touching and memo from there.


----------



## Alex Gold (Mar 10, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Best way to know is do tracing while memorizing edges. That way, you will know when you have finished. If there is a cycle break, just see where your fingers aren't touching and memo from there.


I've tried tracing before but I found it to be a bit hard holding the cube while memorizing. But I guess if I practise enough it won't bother me too much


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 10, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> This competition has 5BLD as the main event. How cool is that?
> 
> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/KidderminsterBlindOff2022
> 
> ...


I missed seeing this when you posted it. It's also cool that they have 2 BO3 rounds for both 4BLD and 5BLD, 3 BO3 rounds for 3BLD, and BO3 for multi!


----------



## Alex Gold (Mar 22, 2022)

How do I memo single letters when I have parity ? I'm not sure what words i can make with just one letter


----------



## Brouxt Force (Mar 22, 2022)

Alex Gold said:


> How do I memo single letters when I have parity ? I'm not sure what words i can make with just one letter


Instead of memoing a single letter, I double up on that letter. For example, if I ended on A in corners, then I would double up and make it AA, which could be memorized as a double A battery.


----------



## Theoruff (Mar 23, 2022)

I'm thinking about starting 3x3 blindfolded, but if I am bad at memorizing algs, will I be bad at blind? My initial guess is no because one is letters and the other one is pieces, but I am not sure. Thoughts?


----------



## Alex Gold (Mar 23, 2022)

Theoruff said:


> I'm thinking about starting 3x3 blindfolded, but if I am bad at memorizing algs, will I be bad at blind? My initial guess is no because one is letters and the other one is pieces, but I am not sure. Thoughts?


No I don't believe you will if you make words from letter pairs and make a story from them. You just need to do algs over and over again but for blind, there are many memory methods out there


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 26, 2022)

Good explaination from Elliot.

He and Tomi are quite fast!


----------



## Alex Gold (Mar 27, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Good explaination from Elliot.
> 
> He and Tomi are quite fast!


Video has been removed


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 27, 2022)

Alex Gold said:


> Video has been removed


Sorry about that. I saw the video a couple of times. He just explained all the 3 official solves.

I really liked the 2e2e' algorithm he used in solve 1.


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 8, 2022)

Ranted twice about MBLD know-hows. I am sure a lot of pro cubers can give better advice than me, but I tried.


----------

